#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-09
<ivoks> cjohnston: yes?
<cjohnston> hey there..
<ivoks> hey
<SilverSpace> jel poceo UDS
<ivoks> je
<SilverSpace> nesto sam opako shebo 
<SilverSpace> nece mi u unity
<SilverSpace> no dobro kad nece nece 
<dodobas> a eto... uvijek imas 'fallback' i gnome 3 :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> reboot pa da vidimo
<black> pozz ima koga?
<SilverSpace> vratio se unity vratila se rezolucija
<SilverSpace> :)
<black> samo jedno kratko pitanje...kako postavit kad imam linux i windows da mi je windows defaultni os.....imam gnu grub 1.99...
<SilverSpace> black: konfigurirati grub
<black> kako?
<budz0r> black: http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/
<SilverSpace> vis da google zna :)
<black> aj idem u linux pa se javim
<budz0r> tesko je danas googlat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> help.ubuntu.org
<SilverSpace> svasta tamo ima
<black> eto me...silver može opet onaj link?
<black> haloooooooooo
<SilverSpace> http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/
<black> hvala
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jutro
<SilverSpace> rsedak: moze jedno pitanje
<rsedak> o SilverSpace 
<rsedak> naravno
<SilverSpace> 3.5 ch helici kaj im to znaci
<rsedak> pitati uvijek mozes, a da li ces dobiti odgovor - neznam:-)
<SilverSpace> kuzim 3 i 4
<rsedak> koliko sam skuzio, to su helici s 3 kanala za prijenos podataka, a sama elektronika "emulira"4-ti kanal
<rsedak> nisam ih vozio tako zda neznam kako se ponasaju
<SilverSpace> gledam ova dva
<SilverSpace> http://www.focalprice.com/YE376L/5888_4channel_2Speed_24GHz_RC_Helicopter_Blue.html
<SilverSpace> http://www.focalprice.com/YE358X/BN747_4_Channel_IR_Remote_Control_Helicopter_Dragon_Fighter.html
<SilverSpace> bbl 
<rsedak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xTNMKpcPdQ ovaj se ponasa kao da ima 4ch
<SilverSpace> zovu me 
<rsedak> k
<rsedak> SilverSpace: 5888 ti je bolji, ima bolji daljinac
<SilverSpace> evo me
<SilverSpace> rsedak: a ovaj http://www.focalprice.com/YE414Y/MJX_T05_4_Channel_Digital_Proportianal_Remote_Control_Coaxial_Helicopter_with_Builtin_Gyro_Light_Effect_EMS_Shipping_Yellow.html
<rsedak> vidim jedino razliku u daljincu, to ti za tu klasu nije jako bitno
<SilverSpace> fakat ih ima http://www.focalprice.com/goods_536_1_c.html
<rsedak> ja bi uzeo 5888
<rsedak> nemoj se zanositi s daljincom koji ima siplay kod koaksialaca
<SilverSpace> reko si bolje 4 kanala
<SilverSpace> pa cu to pogledat
<SilverSpace> i ja sam gledao da bi 5888
<rsedak> ova klasa je odlican da se naucis na komande i upravljanje nos helikoptera od tebe/prema tebi
<rsedak> a kad odes na CCMP (jednoelisni) tak i tak ce se "ponovno" uciti voziti, drukcije se ponasaju (lakse padaju ;-) )
<rsedak> ovo "jednoelisni" na glavnom rotoru
<SilverSpace> moram si i mrezu za leptire uzet 
<SilverSpace> da ga mogu uloviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> thx
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> nema na cemu
<SilverSpace> uzeo 5888 sad samo da do?e u jednom komadu :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> uh morao bi skociti do bankomata 
<SilverSpace> a prehladen do boli
<hbogner> ako si prehladjen sta ce ti bankomat onda?
<SilverSpace> a neke racune platiti
<hbogner> aha, tasko dakle
<SilverSpace> kak sam si fino shebo ubuntu
<SilverSpace> kad idem popravljati nepokvareno
<hbogner> meni u jednom trenutku proguta sav ram i 3/4 swapa tako da komp uspor na minutu-dve i tad nemogu nista radit
<hbogner> to mi se do sad 3 puta desilo
<hbogner> sva 3 puta su bila kad sam gledao neki film preko vlc-a
<hbogner> ali nedesava mi se to svaki put kad upalim vlc
<SilverSpace> meni to kod josm napravi
<SilverSpace> kad ucitam preveliko podrucje
<SilverSpace> pa idem pomaknut
<SilverSpace> ali ja imam atom
<SilverSpace> pa ni cudno 
<hbogner> ma ovdje samo od sebe
<hbogner> cpu normalno radi, ali memoriju svu potrosi
<hbogner> nemrem ni terminal otvorit da puknem htop i vidim kaj trosi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ctrl+alt+f1
<SilverSpace> ni to
<hbogner> je ali dok se prebaci
<hbogner> pa dok se onda ulogiram
<hbogner> i to traje
<jelly> hbogner: instaliraj i pusti atop da prati stanje, i onda poslije gledaj logove
<hbogner> i kad se ulogiram i puknm htop vec je proslo dvije minute
<hbogner> jelly, budem probao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja donekle popravio kaj sam shebo 
<SilverSpace> za sad nemam nekih vidljivih posljedica
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> kaj si sjebao?
<SilverSpace> unity i rezoluciju 
<SilverSpace> grub
<SilverSpace> jedva popravio
<igustin> DORS/CLUC 2011 premješten na FER zbog velikog broja prijavljenih
<SilverSpace> opa
<SilverSpace> bit ce guzva
<ivoks> qt 5 za godinu dana
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si ti na uds
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
<calmpitBull> Kaj zna netko mozda zakaj bullet na offisu wins pojede prvo slovo i nadoda blank space
<ivoks> lenovo + canonical = ubuntu @ thinkpad :)
<ivoks> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-48NT8D.html
<ivoks> glupan
<ivoks> zaboravio punjac
<rsedak> a na solarno?
<ivoks> ne bas...
<rsedak> steta
<SilverSpace> too sa kablovinjem mi je uvjek frka
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nesrece-na-moru--spaseni-poljaci--slovenci-i-nijemci/944737/
<SilverSpace> bit ce toga sve vise
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/amazing-flapping-wing-aircraft-r-c-flying-robot-e-bird-toy-27mhz-pink-43180
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uzeo sam onog
<rsedak> "my friend bought once an expensive RC helicopter which broke after a day or two. The e-bird costs much less and is more enjoyable and more durable than all the helicopters. " :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/walkera-ufo-8-4-channel-r-c-flying-saucer-24753
<rsedak> cool :-)
<SilverSpace> mene oni avio modeli faciniraju 1:10
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdRhPK4Aito
<SilverSpace> kaj ova radi
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so-oMkx5NX8&feature=related
<SilverSpace> ovo
<SilverSpace> ides :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw5OWalC4-4
<Neuromanc> jutro
<rsedak> jutro
<calmpitBull> ovaj black bird za vojsku....kaj bi falilo
<calmpitBull> ili onaj 80% ....kaj napravis modele koje god zelis i plasis ljude
<MmikeMRMA> lik hoce monitoring memorije
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kaj velite na utrku?
<calmpitBull> koju to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dan
<SilverSpace> Vettel odlican :)
<Mmike> calmpitBull, forumlojedanovsku :)
<calmpitBull> eh
<rsedak> Mmike pa kaj nema monitoring memorije?
<calmpitBull> to gledam kad moram brzo zaspat
<Mmike> kaj si ti zadnji put pred 10 godina gledao formulu? :)
<calmpitBull> ne 
<calmpitBull> isto dosadno kao tenis....
<SilverSpace> calmpitBull: ti si anti sportas
<Mmike> ja se fakat ne sjecam kad sam gledao dosadnu utrku
<Mmike> cak i poslovicno dosadna valencija je prosle godine bila ok
<SilverSpace> ove godine su sve bile odlicne
<calmpitBull> a cuj kad su meni borilacki sportovi na prvome mjestu
<SilverSpace> je da mali pere sve ali same trke su ok svasta se dogada
<SilverSpace> calmpitBull: 0 bodova
<SilverSpace> to je pak za kujac
<calmpitBull> nakon toga extremni i onda ......atletika i gimnastika i takve stvari
<calmpitBull> judo recimo je dobro gledat
<calmpitBull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT-V8ZWJnuk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<SilverSpace> calmpitBull: http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/formula1/zasto-volimo-formulu-1-clanak-285032
<calmpitBull> rofl
<calmpitBull> kaj da sada kazem
<calmpitBull> ocito cu morat pogledat formulu
<calmpitBull> sranje
<calmpitBull> http://www.google.hr/m/search?site=images&source=mog&gl=hr&client=ms-android-htc&q=sexy%20judo%20girls#i=6
<calmpitBull> ipak su borilacke za mene
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi probao ovo http://www.appbrain.com/app/zdbox-%28all-in-one-toolbox%29/com.zdworks.android.toolbox
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> kako da povucem cijelu zonu ?
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjyNTCHVyxs
<Mmike> viralfreaks.com <- jel' mozete otvoriti ovo?
<CrazyLemon> jp..redirect na videobash
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<SilverSpace> http://www.nabava.net 
<SilverSpace> novi izgled
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> gubaz
<Mmike> al' ne radi bas :)
<Mmike> nemrem sortirat po cijeni
<dodobas> Mmike: mozda je to feature :D
<jelly-home> nije li po defaultu sortirano po cijeni
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: http://www.nabava.net/maticne-ploce__140
<SilverSpace> radi sad
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se jos radi na sajtu
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-10
<calmpitbull> dobar dan, kako smo danas
<ivoks> gladno
<ivoks> imam jednu losu vijest
<ivoks> MS je kupio Skype
<calmpitbull> nije jos
<calmpitbull> osim ako je vijest od prije 5 min
<ivoks> a sto je bilo prije 5min?
<calmpitbull> da se jos nagovaraju i da moze ici bilo kojem smjeru
<calmpitbull> oni stavili 7 milijardi dolara na stol a skype jos nema pojma
<igustin> ivoks: da, nije mi drago to čitati, ali možda FreeCall krene brže ;)
<ivoks> to samo znaci da skype vise nece izdavati linux klijent
<igustin> da, vrlo vjerojatno
<ivoks> a linuux jos uvijek ima premali market share da bi mogao 'oboriti' takvu aplikaciju
<igustin> ali to znači i da će *gubiti* korisnike
<ivoks> jako malo i beznacajno
<igustin> vjerujem, ali svejedno...
<ivoks> s druge strane
<ivoks> ako prestanu izdavati i klijent za android i sve non-windows sustave
<ivoks> onda nokia i ms imaju killer phone
<ivoks> ili totalni promasaj :)
<igustin> ma pojavit će se 10+ alternativa, od kojih će 1-2 biti Skype-killer ;)
<igustin> budimo optimisti
<calmpitbull> kaj stvarno mislite da ce ic u tom smjeru...no more skype for linux users
<ivoks> ako ih MS kupi, to je 100%
<igustin> ne nužno, ali ne bi trebalo iznenaditi
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> upitano je samo hoce li dalje biti klijenta za android
<calmpitbull> ma mora
<calmpitbull> kaj si lud
<ivoks> zasto mora?
<ivoks> Microsoft ima najveceg proizvodjaca mobitela na svijetu
<calmpitbull> pa hrpu ljudi ima skype gore....
<igustin> pitanje je i da li će davati pristup iz alternativnih aplikacija tipa Fringe
<ivoks> prakticki mu je vlasnik
<calmpitbull> ma znas kaj ako se to napravi nadam se da ce propast...sto nece al svejedno
<ivoks> i jedan i drugi mogu uspjeti samo ako ce imati neki super ficur koji drugi nemaju
<igustin> calmpitbull: neće *sutra* prestat, ali će ga usporiti i postupno ugasiti uz nekakvo mumbojumbo obrazloženje
<ivoks> a za telefone nema boljeg od skypea
<ivoks> ma promijeniti ce protokol i to je to
<igustin> ivoks: *trenutno*
<obruT> će da google napravi nešto svoje :)
<ivoks> to je jedino moguce
<calmpitbull> igustin: kao i uvijek, bullshit za obican puk...a svi ostali znaju da je u pozadini monopol
<igustin> svaka ovakva akvizicija je stvarila alternative, a kupljeni produkt pod MS je otišao k vragu ;)
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> oni ne kupuju radi zarade ovo
<calmpitbull> kuzis ovo je boducnost, a novine o tome nis ne pisu...mislim na dnevne novine
<ivoks> 7 milijardi? skype ne vrijedi toliko
<ivoks> niti moze zaraditi toliko
<calmpitbull> tak pise na cnetu
<ivoks> to je da se ubije konkurencija
<igustin> nije ni bitno, bitan je monopol
<calmpitbull> da monopol
<calmpitbull> to sam napisal vec tri puta
<calmpitbull> stavi si ljepo cnet na android pa citaj
<calmpitbull> ima dobre stvari gor
<calmpitbull> ka recimo da je iphone 4 white deblji od obicnog...rofl 
<calmpitbull> evo bas imas gore za android cloudTalk 
<jelly-home> igustin: Visio nije otišao kvragi
<calmpitbull> Visio je ka za crtanje?
<calmpitbull> ka=kao
<jelly-home> hotmail isto nije otišao nikamo
<calmpitbull> dobar chm file viewer?
<SilverSpace> 8,5
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je to konacno
<calmpitbull> 8.5 konacno .....to pricas o skypu
<Neuromanc> kak su trgovci lukavi....
<Neuromanc> isti sok kosta jedan tjedan 5 kn
<Neuromanc> pa drugi tjedan 7 kn
<Neuromanc> pa sad opet 5 kn...
<jelly-home> utitravanje
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ti pricas o kupnji skypa ....8,5 konacno?
<Neuromanc> kaj se tice skypa i ms-a..
<calmpitbull> ma ms kupuje skype
<Neuromanc> android mobiteli s docking stationima mogu oduzeti pol desktop/notebook trzista s vremenom...
<calmpitbull> pa je bila kao cijena 7 milijardi 
<Neuromanc> tak da skype fakat nije neki bitan igrac u toj prici
<Neuromanc> ovo je puno vaznija stvar koja dolazi
<calmpitbull> koja
<Neuromanc> pa android mobiteli s docking stationima
<calmpitbull> ma molim te
<Neuromanc> spojis na monitor
<Neuromanc> i radis kao za pravim kompjuterom
<calmpitbull> a snaga
<calmpitbull> jos barem 5 godina
<Neuromanc> snaga dovoljna za 50% korisnika
<jelly-home> dovoljno brzo da radi browser
<Neuromanc> zakaj bi kupovali jos dodatni komp
<Neuromanc> i tak je sve vise aplikacija danas webapp
<calmpitbull> ma je drek...
<calmpitbull> i baterije su lose
<calmpitbull> a cijena da ne pricam
<Neuromanc> pa na docking stationu nece biti na abteriji
<calmpitbull> i kaj ce ti onda 
<calmpitbull> kazem ti 5 godina
<calmpitbull> dok srede da je kao komp i da mu traju baterije kada ides van i jos da je snaga ista kao malo bolji komp i naravno da je cjena prihvatljiva
<calmpitbull> pa cemo onda vidjet
<calmpitbull> ako zelis browsat onda je to to
<calmpitbull> i jos ekran mora bit pixelqi 
<Neuromanc> btw ms ima live messenger
<Neuromanc> koji je bolji od skypea
<Neuromanc> koji ce mu kur jos i skype
<calmpitbull> monopol stari moj, monopol
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: tako je docking station to je buducnost u 50% slucajeva dosta svima
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da skype
<SilverSpace> mislim da je definitivno prodan za 8,5
<calmpitbull> sranje....ja sam ponudil 8,4 
<ivoks> glupan sam otisao s murtera bez punjaca za laptop
<ivoks> sva sreca pa je oko mene 300 geekova, od kojih barem pola ima thinkpad
<igustin> >>50% ;)
<ivoks> igustin: zato jos nisi dobio prezentaciju
<ivoks> nisam imao na cemu napisati... veceras napisem i posaljem
<Neuromanc> kak je lijepo biti na godišnjem prije odlaska na novi posao...
<rsedak> jutro
<calmpitbull> jutro....blizu 12
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc,  :) jel' placen? :)
<Neuromanc> naravno da je placen:)
<Neuromanc> da nije placen, vec bih radio na novom radnom mjestu:)
 * MmikeMRMA je opet bolestan
<MmikeMRMA> pa srce mu srcano!
<Neuromanc> Mmike papaj pileće juhice:)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: i mene zesce pere ovo proljece prehladen svako malo 
<Mmike> ma ja brijem da sam se samo prehladio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 1:22.160 (Barcelona)
<Mmike> Uopce nisam tunao auto, i napravim jedno 202 greske :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bemti popizdit cu i kupit bolje racunalo da te mogu rasturit :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne treba ti neznam kakva zvjer. Ako hoces pod windozama igrati bilo koja onboard graficka ce raditi - smanjis detalje, i vozis.
<Mmike> A pod wineom, heh, ja imam 8800 nvidiju, nisam probao sa slabijima
<Mmike> mislim da bi i na 7900 radilo, al' fakat neznam
<Mmike> stara je staza, al' je dobra :)
<rsedak> kupi mi ovo? http://www.vecernji.hr/kultura/poznata-saga-ratovi-zvijezda-napokon-blu-rayu-clanak-284438
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> rsedak: je da to bibilo dobro pogledati
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> ms kupio skype :/
<hbogner> jep
<Mmike> sto znaci da ce ubiti skytools
<Mmike> ili mozda 
<Mmike> neznam sto ce :)
<chaky|work> nova verzija skype-a ce imati neki ultra c00l feature zbog kojeg skype vise nece moci raditi na Linuxu i Androidu, vec samo na Windowsima, i to 7
<hbogner> ma nee, skype ce kostati 1500kn
<hbogner> i to lite verzija samo za chat, full verzija duplo
<chaky|work> :)
<chaky|work> a ja jedva cekam da mi posalju access code za Viber
<chaky|work> ima li gdje da mogu skinuti neke stare verzije skypea? Treba mi verzija koja podrzava stariji gcc, jer mi ova najnovija ne zeli raditi na Fedori 8
<chaky|work> trazio sam, vedjutim uvijek me vodi na najnoviju verziju
<chaky|work> medjutim*
<Mmike> trigger: Fedora, action: kickban
<ivoks> 8 i pol milijardi?
<ivoks> pa to je skoro 10x vise nego sto firma vrijedi
<obruT> za te pare bi ja prodo svoj komp s ubuntuom i presao na windowse :)
<ivoks> ciljaju nesto
<ivoks> skype@windows7@nokia
<obruT> ma ne ciljaju nist, to su kupili tak bezvezer jer im se trosilo :)
<ivoks> Perhaps most importantly to Skype users, Microsoft said that it will continue to support "non-Microsoft platforms" with the communication service.
<ivoks> Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20061371-17.html#ixzz1LxNGQCle
<hbogner> voip samo na win7phone :D
<ivoks> kak nemaju cilj
<ivoks> skype je 2009. bio u gubitku 100 milijuna dolara
<ivoks> prosle godine su zaradili 50ak milijuna
<ivoks> koji k tamo vrijedi 8,5 milijardi?
<Tomiyama> korisnicka baza
<Tomiyama> dobar marketing
<Tomiyama> i sveopci hype
<Tomiyama> jedino sto su im klijenti za apsolutno svaki OS kao i mobilna verzija poprilicno smece
<ivoks> brijem da se ms zaletio
<ivoks> da ce to biti bacen novac
<Tomiyama> trenutno skype prijavljuje da je online oko 27 milijuna ljudi
<ivoks> nokia je imala vise
<Tomiyama> a sigurno imaju prek 100milja reganih
<ivoks> nema veze
<ivoks> korisnici nisu ono sto MS zeli
<ivoks> ako netko ima korisnike, to je MS
<Tomiyama> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype#Usage_and_traffic
<ivoks> to na wikipedii je krivo
<ivoks> 2009. skype je bio u gubitku
<jelly> bundlanje i intergracija skypea na tulifone bi mogla naljutiti telcoe
<jelly> zamisli da ti telefon automatski ide na wireless ak moze umjesto da trosi sekunde od vipa/tmobilea/tele2
<Tomiyama> pa sve ide u tom smjeru
<HmmZ0r> e jelly imas minut 
<Tomiyama> mozes podesiti caller id na skypeout pozive
<HmmZ0r> daj mi reci ovaj RHEL cluster, jer shared filesystem obavezna opcija 
<HmmZ0r> kod iscsija
<HmmZ0r> ili san mreze whateva
<HmmZ0r> ako znas naravno
<Tomiyama> ja kad zovem sa moba prek skypea na fiksnu uredno mi se ispisuje broj moba
<rsedak> Mmike: ping
<Mmike> pomg
<SilverSpace> chaky: skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64
<jelly> HmmZ0r: nije, mi koristimo failover i ext3
<jelly> Tomiyama: u prijevodu -- Skype fejka tvoj callerid 
<jelly> jes da su ga jednom potvrdili... posudis telefon na 2 minute od frenda, linkas ga na neki skype account i onda delas pizdarije
<calmpitBull> evo na 101 pricali o kupovini skype
<chaky> SilverSpace: da, ali trebala bi mi verzija za Fedoru, tj. rpm paket ili ne mora bas biti rpm, samo da je starija verzija
<calmpitBull> ima li hrvatska puno internet security strucnjaka?
<Mmike> tu su ti svi strucnjaci
<Neuromanc> tek sad sam skuzio da je joe simunic u shakirinom spotu waka waka...
<SilverSpace> chaky: hoces ovaj to je 64bitni
<chaky> ne, treba mi za 32bit
<SilverSpace> hebiga 32bita nemam
<chaky> nema veze, nasao sam nesto na netu, pa cu vidjeti
<hbogner> skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<hbogner> taj imam ako ti treba ...
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Zyo_2XFO0
<dodobas> uspio sam nakon 2 dana sloziti da, Cross-Origin Resource Sharing (CORS), radi transparentno za sve browsere + internet explorer8 
<dodobas> broj sijedih + 500 :)
<dodobas> treba netko konzalting? :D
<Mmike> ernm
<Mmike> sto je CORS? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a jesi ti neki web developer... :P
<Mmike> paea
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/ilTxg8
<SilverSpace> genijalni dodatak :)
<hbogner> sale, dobio sam mail :D
<igustin> Mmike: khm, khm :P ;)
<Mmike> igustin, ne khmkmaj! :)
<Mmike> imam te na umu :)
<igustin> Mmike: drago mi je da se razumijemo ;)
<rsedak> Kako ono ide pjesma "U mislima..." :-)
<SilverSpace> genijalno
<Mmike> NAJIRITANTNIJA stvar u Xima
<Mmike> je da paste ne pastea tamo gdje je kursor nego tamo gdje je mis!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> fokus!
<SilverSpace> gledam banshee prevod 
<SilverSpace> sale: tu si fusario
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> SilverSpace: importao sam prijevod od drugog lika, peglam kad i koliko stignem ;-)
<sale> s obzirom da sam ja importao prijevod, launchpad je zabiljezio kao da sam ga prevodio ;-)
<sale> ali da, uzas je :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: ok evo i ja sad ispravljam
<SilverSpace> mislop sam da si to nabrzaka
<sale> hbogner: sve stima?
<sale> SilverSpace: ma kakvi
<SilverSpace> pa ti promakla velika slova
<hbogner> sale, bas testiram neke stvari s mejlovima
<sale> SilverSpace: ma glupo je sto je launchpad odmah prihvatio prijevod. Trebala bi kod importa postojati opcija da importani prijevod postavi samo kao suggestione
<hbogner> sale, ali nasmijao sam se kad sam vidio tvoj odgovor :D
<SilverSpace> sale: ok bum ja sad bar kaj vidim 
<sale> hbogner: :-)
<sale> SilverSpace: cool, thx
<hbogner> sale, imam privat pitanje
<sale> privataj ;-)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-11
<ivoks> ovak, decki
<ivoks> nemojte me nista vise pitati na private poruke
<ivoks> ako trebate pomoc, pitajte na kanalu
<ivoks> tako da i ostali vide
<ivoks> kthnxbye
<obruT> ivoks: e jel te mogu nesto pitat na privatnu poruku ? :)
<ivoks> svaki put kad dodjem
<ivoks> 'e, imas sekundu, imam ovaj problem...bla bla bla'
<dodobas> ekipi je neugodno javno postavljati pitanja :)
<obruT> sta pitaju ak im je neugodno ? kako zadovoljit zensku ?
<obruT> iako ne znam zasto bi se ivoksu obratili za to :)
<ivoks> dodobas: onda neka guglaju
<ivoks> a, iskreno, pitanja su ono...
<dodobas> obruT: pa recimo netko se osjeca kao GURU i onda mu nije u interesu blamirati se pred ekipom
<ivoks> a tako bi ispalo :)
<dodobas> kako dodati korisnika u grupu... etc
<ivoks> zna netko neku firmu koja radi tisak a2/a3?
<ivoks> al ono, u roku dva dana? :)
<ivoks> male kolicine
<ivoks> minimalne
<ivoks> vrazju mater... sinoc wifi nije radio u hotelu
<civija> ako netko ima pitanja kako zadovoljit zensku, meni moze slobodno slati privatne poruke ... :)
<obruT> civija: da ti kaze sta je saznao ? :)
<civija> hahah :)
<civija> ne, nego da mu ponudim svoje usluge :)
<obruT> da na tebi vjezba zadovoljavanje ? :)
<civija> ok, ovo je vec bilo nisko
<civija> potrazit cu te na clucu da porazgovaramo :)
<civija> evo vec se jedan s kanala javio ...
<civija> pita kako zavesti sefa ...
<obruT> hehe :)
<dodobas> hebemu, civija rekao si da neces nista spominjati, pa cak niti anonimno
<igustin> dodobas: i ti si pitao isto?
<dodobas> i to ti je povjerenje
<civija> dodobas: pa nisam tebe ni spominjao ...
<igustin> :D
<civija> ima jos jedan s istim problemom :)
<dodobas> sad jesi....
<civija> evo ovaj sto me prvi pitao se upravo zatvorio sa sefom nasamo u tzv. "meeting room" :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i sto kaze sef?
<SilverSpace> ja sam sebi sam sef
<dodobas> sam sebe zadovoljavas? :)
<igustin> to se onda zove...
<igustin> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> self-employed ?
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> a kako cu nego sam sebe
<igustin> ne sefpleasuring, već selfpleasuring, jedno slovo razlike, što je to...
<SilverSpace> tu i tam se pocastim kojom plavusom :)
<civija> a sef ti ima plavu kosu?
<SilverSpace> pih
<drj_cro> pozz
<igustin> dragi FER-ovci i FER-ovke... bacite pogled na vijest na intranetu u vezi DORS/CLUC 2011
<ivoks> kaj, imaju popust? :)
<igustin> da, 100% (ali bez opcija) ;)
<igustin> kao i FOI
<dodobas> sto su opcije?
<igustin> klopa/majice/Å¡alice/stickovi
<dodobas> igustin: a jel moze nesto tako za studente geodezije, ne vjerujem da ce itko doci, ali eto bar da se moze
<Mmike> igustin, nisam te zaboravio, samo da znas!
<ivoks> jos nisi poslao prezentaciju? :)
<Mmike> ti suti
<ivoks> kaj sad
<Mmike> tj, ne tipkaj! 
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> dodobas: hm, pošalji pitanje na dc2011@linux.hr, nisam siguran koliko kvote još imamo
<igustin> Mmike: ne misli na mene, nego radi ;)
<ivoks> trebalo bi za sve studente :)
 * ivoks je slucajno primijetio kako je jos uvijek student :)
<igustin> teško je to samo tako odrediti kriterije, ali i kontrolu
<igustin> za sada smo išli na FOI/FER
<SilverSpace> ima kaj za penzice :)
<ivoks> ti bi se trebao zaposliti, a ne biti penzic
<Mmike> fakat :)
<ivoks> ovdje ima ljudi koji ne vide, pa ih to nije sprijecilo da budu product manageri
<SilverSpace> hega kad sam neodgovoran na poslu
<ivoks> ima i zgodnih cura :)
<SilverSpace> ah i nezgodan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nadji posao i prestani kenjat
<Mmike> nisi neodgovoran
<Mmike> niti nezgodan
<Mmike> samo si lijen :)
<ivoks> nije ni lijen
<ivoks> ima sve sto treba
<ivoks> dakle, primi se posla
<Mmike> u biti, da... s obzirom na pisanje po forumu i voljom za pomoci drugima
<Mmike> silverspace
<Mmike> fakat nemas opravdanje - primi se posla!
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da, skini nam se s grbace :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<ivoks> nemos vjerovat
<ivoks> zgodna cura, azijatkinja
<ivoks> i, cim se bavi?
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio dizajn il nesto
<ivoks> al ne... kernel developer
<SilverSpace> opaka neka cura
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> Mmike: jel znas mozda, jel brze  select foo, bar, baz, (hrpa concatova i substrova nad kolonom) from foobar, ili select foo, bar, baz, nekafunkcija(foo) from foobar, ako kreiram neku funkciju koja radi concatove i substrove ?
<obruT> postgres u igri naravno :)
<Mmike> obruT, isti kufer
<Mmike> zasto ne napravis view koji to sve ima u sebi?
<Mmike> ili jos bolje, funckiju koja ti vrati takav datatip?
<Mmike> umjesto da mrljavis sa mega-SELECT-kobasicama?
<obruT> pa napravio sam view, ali mi sad palo na pamet da mi je ok imat funkciju pa sam kreirao funkciju
<obruT> samo me zanima hoce li sa funkcijom biti sporije :)
<igustin> obruT: analyze?
<obruT> hmm, ne radi li analyze na tablici ?
<obruT> trebo bi izvrtit statisiku na konkrentom queriju
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> napisi perlusu/pythonushu koja ce ti 1001 put napast jedno i 1001 put napast drugo
<Mmike> izvrti to 300 puta i izmjeri
<Mmike> ja brijem da je overhead takav da bi ga mozda primjetio na nekoj 386ici
<Mmike> ono sto je u WHERE uvijetu zna ubit planner
<Mmike> ovo napred, sveisto
<jelly> kolko viewovi dobro rade na postgresushi?  Jel ima materialized view?
<Mmike> view = alias for bunch of selects
<Mmike> nema materialized view per se, al' ima rewrite rule s kojim mozes to postici
<jelly> zapravo, ne treba mi m. view pa nije ni bitno 
<Mmike> (mosh i s triggerima, naravno, al' to je no-no)
<jelly> recimo da imam samo jednu bazu
<Mmike> ali ako imas: SELECT a, b FROM t WHERE date >=  now() - '1 day'::interval
<Mmike> i onda imas: CREATE VIEW mojView AS  SELECT a, b FROM t WHERE date >=  now() - '1 day'::interval;
<Mmike> performanse prvog selecta u odnosu na: SELECT * FROM mojView su potpuno iste
<jelly> to je ok
<igustin> Mmike: kako nema materijalizirani view?!? :S ima!
<Mmike> igustin, que?
<Mmike> pa, nema
<dodobas> igustin: pa mozes ga simulirati...
<Mmike> pa to da
<Mmike> al' ne podrzava per-se
<igustin> pričamo o postgresu, ne?
<Mmike> tako je
<igustin> sec (lud/zbunjen)
<igustin> btw, ja nisam toliki postgres-guru, ali rečeno mi je... :-/
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> materijalizirani view bi bio ovaj:
<Mmike> CREATE MATERIALIZED VIEW v1 AS select art_id, art_name, SUM(kolicina) FROM artikli JOIN prodaje ON prodaje.art_id = artikli.art_id GROUP BY art_id, art_name;
<Mmike> i sad, cim insertas redak u prodaje tablicu view se updateira
<Mmike> inace postgres mora svaki put racunati onaj SUM(kolicina)
<Mmike> to postgres ne podrzava
<Mmike> al' zato napravis posebnu tablicu, nazoves ju mat_view_v1 (ili kako vec)
<Mmike> i onda, ili svakih X vremena truncateiras tablicu i gurnes podatke iz gornjeg view-primjera u nju
<Mmike> ili slozis trigger koji ce se okidati nad prodaje tablicom
<igustin> ok, pa ovo s posebnom tablicom
<igustin> zašto to nije pravi materijalizirani view?
<igustin> nego "simulacija"?
<Mmike> ili napravis 'rule' koji ce rewriteati INSERT u prodaje tablicu tako da i UPDATEira stvari u mat_view_v1 tablici
<Mmike> pa zato sto se moras na ruke brinuti da to sve radi kako spada
<Mmike> oracle mislim da to ima
<Mmike> tj, sam se brine oko toga
<Mmike> mssql ima indexed views, pa onda s njima mozes tu nesto tako carobirati
<dodobas> ja sam vidio to s RULE ovima
<Mmike> da, s ruleovima mozes cuda napraviti
<Mmike> i ne ubiju performanse kao triggeri
<Mmike> iako kompliciraju jako sve, pa ih isto ne koristis, bar ne po defaultu
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<calmone> reboot
<ivoks> sale rulez
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> prmio se firefoxa
<ivoks> primio
<calmpitbull> zakaj problemi ako imas dva linuxa na masini
<calmpitbull> unity ne radi na 11.04
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo
<calmpitbull> imam jos jedno pitnje....kod odabira os, na start up screenu, dali se moze promjeniti ime u nesto drugo
<calmpitbull> ili mora bit to sto je
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: moze se promjeniti
<HmmZ0r> sve sto zelis u bootloaderu
<calmpitbull> ok idem probat
<calmpitbull> to je to kad imas previse na jednom netbooku
<HmmZ0r> uzimaj bekape prijatelju
<HmmZ0r> kad drkas po grubu
<calmpitbull> pa trebao bi
<calmpitbull> ma imam stari hp-jac koji je za takve stvari....prckam po njemu a tek onda idem radit na ostale kompjutore
<Tomiyama> ili jednostavno virtualbox pa bootas iz imagea i vidis kaj ima i kaj se da
<HmmZ0r> mislim da za grub cak imas sad komad programa 
<HmmZ0r> pa drkas tamo i pise ti al nisam siguran projveri
<HmmZ0r> provjeri*
<SilverSpace> ima i novi grub samo sa ikonama
<SilverSpace> tj neki nadojeb  za njega
<stemdA> Unity je smeće
<stemdA> nedorađen je
<stemdA> ideja nije loša, ali realizacija je .....
<SilverSpace> stemdA: hebga istina treba to sve sad izglancat
<SilverSpace> meni je ok
<SilverSpace> a bome ce i gnome 3 tak izgledati
<SilverSpace> Microsoft will continue to invest in and support Skype clients on non-Microsoft platforms
<SilverSpace> U službenom priopćenju
<SilverSpace> tak da za sad nema frke izgleda za skype
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> ortuj
<stemdA> napisao sam cijeli rant na forumu na temu Unityja (na en ubuntu forumu)
<Mmike> stemdA, ja se potpuno slazem s tobom
<Mmike> s time sto se meni nit ideja ne svidja
<Mmike> mozda za tablet neki
<Mmike> al' za ovo
<Mmike> katastrofa
<Mmike> kako da useru dam read-only pristup u neki dir, kroz ftp?
<SilverSpace> neprilagodljivi ste :)
<SilverSpace> stemdA: sused jesi ti za neku pivicu ovih dana?
<calmpitbull> e kako do boota
<calmpitbull> mislim tu gledam /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull> al recimo kak sam ja razmisljal pa sam stavil ispred gedit al nista, prazni list
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nema to veze s neprilagodljivoscu, jednostavno je usrano
<calmpitbull> ja sam uvijek za pivu....i to se vidi na skembi ;)
<calmpitbull> hmmm cekaj 
<calmpitbull> brb
<calmpitbull> kako do gruba/menu.lst
<calmpitbull> ili ima neka for
<calmpitbull> fora
<SilverSpace> nema vise toga
<calmpitbull> nego
<SilverSpace> grub 2 help ubuntu ili http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/grub-customizer/
<calmpitbull> thx idem pogledat
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SilverSpace> help ubuntu zakon 
<SilverSpace> ili nesto ovakvo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautiful-burg-boot-loader-gets-ubuntu-11-04-ppa/
<SilverSpace> samo pazi kaj radis
<SilverSpace> grub je zajebana stvar
<calmpitbull> e bas necu
<SilverSpace> beckup
<calmpitbull> backup je za pussie-je
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> nemoj se poslje doc plakat ko pickica 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> nikada ne placem ko pickica...uvijek ko musko
<hbogner> a sad za calmpitbull-a: PLAČI BREZO BIJELA I JA ČU SA TOBOM PLAČI BREZO BIJELA I JA ČU SA TOBOM, OTIŠLA JE DANIJELA NIJE REKLA ZBOGOM
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: na cem si ti :)
<hbogner> pa jel reko da place ko musko :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, na limunu
<hbogner> i medu
<igustin> hbogner: alo! pvt!
<SilverSpace> :)
<bata> jel ima ko ovde?
<igustin> možda ;)
<hbogner> igustin, evo ide
<bata> kak ste bre ljudi
<igustin> hbogner: ne znaš ti zašto te ja zovem :P
<hbogner> ma pvt ide
<bata> upravo se konektovo
<Neuromanc> kako je lijepo biti na godišnjem...
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: jesi jos na moru
<Neuromanc> nisam
<Neuromanc> vec 10 dana nisam na moru
<hbogner> ovo sam vidio kod dodobasa danas: http://img.imgur.com/yvtdc.png
<hbogner> he he he he
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sluzbena izjava Microsoft will continue to invest in and support Skype clients on non-Microsoft platforms
<SilverSpace> vid vraga danas ni jedan mail :) 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, to sam vec cuo, ali skynet je zakon :D
<hbogner> *sky.net
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesi siguran da nemas nijedan mail?
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> spameru
<hbogner> spam spam spam spam
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vis da ti limun steti :)
<hbogner> mnogo kume
<hbogner> vec je fermentirao :D
<SilverSpace> nigo ziv ne zna di su moji paketi :) hebes ovaj oneline tracking
<rsedak> danas sam saznao da jedan servir naplačuje instalaciju hrvatske inačice OOo 180Kn
<rsedak> da stoosamdeset kuna
<SilverSpace> servis
<SilverSpace> sa njim na stup srama
<rsedak> zapravo frajer nije blesav
<rsedak> on naplaćuje uslugu instaliranja i početnog "setapiranja" i uvodne edukacije
<rsedak> sve to unutar sat i pol
<rsedak> ja sam blesav sto to ljudima instaliram besplatno i trošim svoje vrijeme
<HmmZ0r> da, ali ti biras klijentelu  :P
<rsedak> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> hebga nema nista dzabe
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo http://www.focalprice.com/IT084B/Apple_Peel_520_iPod_Touch_to_iPhone_Converter_Black.html
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ili... kupis ajfon ak oces ajfon?
<jelly-home> "QuoteReply: no gprs, just phone and sms."
<jelly-home> al recimo Mach3 britvice za 45kn nije losa cijena ako su stvarno prave http://www.focalprice.com/HH813S/Gillette_Mach_3_Turbo_Razor_Blades_4_Cartridges_Silver.html
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma znam sam kaj nisam znao da sto takvog postoji
<hbogner> krivi x
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aknpkdffaafgjchaibgeefbgmgeghloj?hl=en-US
<CrazyLemon> za sve android usere https://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=143779    
<CrazyLemon> dolaze payed appi :)
<SilverSpace> opa
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6108272/unity/index.html
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-12
<ivoks> kak mislis payed appi?
<ivoks> pa vec imam nekoliko kupljenih aplikacija
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: iz marketa
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> otkad imam telefon se mogu kupiti aplikacije
<ivoks> postoji program koji se zove market enabler
<ivoks> i s njim fejkas odakle si
<SilverSpace> da to 
<SilverSpace> to znam ali izgleda da ce sad bit i hrvatska omogucena
<SilverSpace> bez toga
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<SilverSpace> svako jutro
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> sunce, kava, sok, lca i lcarnitin :)...treba smrsat, more je iza coska
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/android-market-napokon-hrvatskoj/108593.aspx
<obruT> calmpitbull: nije dokazano da lcarnitin pomaze mrsavljenju :)
<ivoks> znam ja sto pomaze
<ivoks> 17kg u 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> pravilna prehrana i vjezbanje, nis drugo
<obruT> tako je
<obruT> ja se zakuco u 75 kg i vise ne ide dolje :P
<calmpitbull> obruT: radi radi vjeruj, al ne bez trcanja
<calmpitbull> izgubio 7 kg mjesec dana
<obruT> pa ne mrsavis od njega nego od trcanja :)
<ivoks> ako trcis, mozes i bez toga
<obruT> ja sam isto skinuo 7-8 kg, ali bez lcarnitina :)
<obruT> penjao i vozio bajk
<calmpitbull> stari moj, trcim cjeli zivot, nikada nisam tolko spustil kilazu
<ivoks> ja sam skinuo 10, a cak sam isao i u mcdonlads
<SilverSpace> pas kosti
<ivoks> jednom tjedno
<calmpitbull> fuj mcdonalds
<ivoks> pa fuj, al kad ti se zuri...
<SilverSpace> sad ste me ubili u pojam 
<SilverSpace> pokvarili ste mi dan
<ivoks> debela lijencina
<calmpitbull> ja sam ti stari judas....tak da moja kilaza nije ko tvoja...jer ti se ipak penjas
<SilverSpace> grrrrrr
<obruT> pa bas zato sto penjem bih trebao biti mrsavac, a ja debela svinja na stijeni :)
<obruT> sad sam samo manje debela svinja na stijeni :)
<calmpitbull> radije idem na pivu u medvedgrad nego u mcdonalds....rofl, svinja na stijeni
<calmpitbull> dobro uputstvo nadodaj ovo na blacklist
<calmpitbull> al gdje na blacklist
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: sredil sam jucer boot screen...jedan od onih linkova je pun pogodak
<calmpitbull> ne ide instaliranja ion nvidie na 10.04
<SilverSpace> 11-04
<SilverSpace> 11.04
<calmpitbull> na tome imam al na 10.04
<calmpitbull> nema
<calmpitbull> moze se kao stavit al
<calmpitbull> pise nadodaj ovo u blacklist....al gdje u blacklist
<SilverSpace> pa to bi vec trebao znati
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jutro
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> pogledao sam ono
<hbogner> i?
<SilverSpace> koliko je to vremenski
<SilverSpace> ma ok je 
<hbogner> 5 minuta :D
<hbogner> moram vjezbat brzo pricanje preko vikenda
<igustin> da, bolje ti je :P
<dodobas> hbogner: izbaci tipove podataka
<igustin> bit će moderator koji puca bazukom u 5:00:00
<hbogner> dodobas, a samo spomenuti koji su jer ipak spominjem njihov broj
<hbogner> ili makar sliku ostavim?
<dodobas> hbogner: to nema sanse biti u 5min.. ja nisam procitao teskt u 5 min
<igustin> vjeruj mi, nema teoretske šanse da prudužiš ijednu sekundu, satnica je nabijena, moramo se strikno držati rasporeda, inače nam sve nakon toga ode u 3pm :-/
<dodobas> grafove svedi na korisnici/tocke
<hbogner> e nadam se da ce netko mahati sa tablom koliko vremena je ostalo
<hbogner> tipa 2 minute, 1 minuta, 30 sekundi
<igustin> Google Chromebook: 12.1"; 8sec boot; 8h batt; 1,48kg; webcam = 400 USD; +3G = 500 USD -> http://is.gd/cv1fT4 Epic!
<hbogner> dodobas, ok, svaki savjet je dobrodosao :D
<hbogner> znaci igustin danas stize reviirana prezentacija :D
<hbogner> a sad moram van u ducan
<hbogner> bbl
<igustin> hbogner: vidio sam 5-min LT prezentaciju od ~55 slajdova (ne na DC), ali to izgleda kao film s 24 fr/sec :D
<igustin> imam i link, ako nekog zanima
<igustin> hbogner: nije bed, imamo nešto, ti pošalji update ako hoćeš
<dodobas> 10slajdova = 30sek po slajdu
<hbogner> dodobas, tako sma i planirao, aliii
<igustin> da, sve ovisi koliko na koejm priča
<SilverSpace> pitanje? jel ima kakav konverter iz pdf_a u OOffice
<dodobas> ja planiram imati i live demo... tako da prezentacija koju sam posalo je za čitanje :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: u koji format?
<dodobas> hbogner: samo promijeni onu koja ce biti na DC11
<dodobas> ova neka ostane za čitanje
<hbogner> aha ok
<igustin> SilverSpace: OOo/LO može otvoriti PDF, ti je to dovoljno
<igustin> SilverSpace: bilo kakva *konverzija* u nešto je jako upitna (od 0 do 100% uspjeh)
<SilverSpace> igustin: OO mi lose otvori :)
<calmpitbull> Sve sredio nvidia radi ko luda
<dodobas> SilverSpace: PDF je grafički format
<SilverSpace> da znam
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jes skuzio blacklist
<calmpitbull> ma ja ko glupan....samo sam napisal #nadodal idiot....i onda nadodal
<dodobas> ne poznaje da li je nesto 'heading 1 ili heading 2'
<igustin> SilverSpace: a LO?
<SilverSpace> bas probavam
<igustin> SilverSpace: što u stvari hoćeš s tim fajlom? editirat ga, konvertati, ispuniti formu...?
<SilverSpace> trebao bi ga editirati 
<ivoks> inkscape
<ivoks> mislim da i gimp moze
<ivoks> ali LO/OO to radi najbolje, samo ima ogranicene mogucnosti uredjivanja
<SilverSpace> da fakat inkscape
<igustin> da, agree
<ivoks> OO prebaci PDF u bitmapu, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> dakle, to nije pravi PDF import
<ivoks> (ako je tako kako sam rekao)
<igustin> ne baš u bitmapu, već u Draw vektorske objekte
<SilverSpace> od svih kaj sam probao jedino je inkscape napravio da je to ok 
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> na ideama :)
<drj_cro> pozz
<SilverSpace> ovo radi ok http://www.pdfonline.com/pdf-to-word-converter/
<igustin> hbogner: pvt!!! odmah!!! urgent!!! :D
<igustin> molim mob od hbognera na pvt
<igustin> tnx
<MmikeMRMA> plj? :)
<igustin> ? :S
<igustin> ma nije prezentacija u pitanju, poslao je to ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: jes ga dobio :)
<igustin> ma nisam još, ne znam u koji je to dućan otišao (u Trst na Ponterosso možda) :-/
<calmpitbull> drj_cro radi za abanku?
<calmpitbull> neka neka
<calmpitbull> backtrack kao OS ....radi ko vura
<SilverSpace> obruT: zanimljiva stjena http://pixdaus.com/single.php?id=116246
<calmpitbull> tak izgleda moj dnevni boroavak
<calmpitbull> nema ga do el kapitana
<obruT> El cap je precjenjen :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> jesi bio
<calmpitbull> mi smo taman dosli kad su zatvorili sezonu, jer je jedan base jumper skocil zadnji puta
<obruT> nisam (jos) :)
<obruT> iako bih volio ispenjati to cudo
<calmpitbull> idi prvo na sjevernu stranu triglava...ljeto je tu
<obruT> ispenjao
<calmpitbull> i kako je bilo
<obruT> dok smo penjali super, kad smo dosli na vrh i na kredaricu za popizdit od guzve
<obruT> iako sam bio vise puta na triglavu, bas taj put sam dobio slom zivaca od pijanih planinara
<obruT> evo i fotki od frenda: https://picasaweb.google.com/lukatambaca/2009AugustTriglavNorthFace#
<calmpitbull> dobro izgleda...i sam sam treniral penjanje, al kad sam ga zviznuo sa stjene, jer me tip nije pazil, sam se odlucio za judo (ipak sam o sebi ovisim)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kakvi su to pijani :)
<SilverSpace> pijani pijani?
<Mmike> https://picasaweb.google.com/lukatambaca/2009AugustTriglavNorthFace#5371048822466388210
<Mmike> ehe hehe
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> obruT: *ti* si dobio slom živaca od "pijanih planinara"? :S ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj bas ne izgleda trijezno :))
<Mmike> obruT, jel' ti vidis sta ovaj prica ? :)
<calmpitbull> nadam se da se pila borovnica
<SilverSpace> zadubio se u kod
<SilverSpace> sve je to od *sprinta*
<calmpitbull> ooo ili su pili brinovec
<calmpitbull> to je isto dobro za zdravlje
<obruT> calmpitbull: di si zvizno ? sta je bilo ?
<obruT> igustin: bila neka festa na Kredarici, milijarda pijanih slovenaca, za popizdit
<calmpitbull> ma nadobudno sam se odgurno da bi primo neku policu, i naravno bi prekratak....i zviznuo
<calmpitbull> nista strasno
<obruT> derali se na sav glas, ko da si na proslavi kraja skolske godine 1a frizerske skole, a ne na planini
<obruT> calmpitbull: jesi bio u nekom klubu, drustvu ? kad si penjao ? nije da ima puno penjaca u hr, mozda smo se i sreli negdje :)
<calmpitbull> nismo....vjeruj mi
<calmpitbull> nisam bio u nikakvom klubu, samo stari i ja
<calmpitbull> i on je taj ko je trebal pazit na spagu
<calmpitbull> al naravno da je gledal gamse (brdske koze)
<calmpitbull> nakon toga samo idem na treking....to je to
<calmpitbull> he he
<obruT> ima ih tamo koliko hoces :) http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/izleti/2007-07-07_Triglav/46.html
<obruT> ja sam odustao od trekinga jer me na zadnja tri uvijek copio giht pa sam odlucio stedjet zglobove
<calmpitbull> znam znam...dobre zivotinje...skacu ko lude
<obruT> trekinga - treking utrka, ak si na to mislio :)
<calmpitbull> pa ja nisam za utrke....iako pise calmpitbull sam poprilicno nervozno-zivcana osoba
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> he he zezam se
<calmpitbull> sada imam pse pa idem ljepo u setnjice 
<calmpitbull> kaj da ti kazem
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42266/what-is-the-recommended-way-to-empty-a-ssd
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/m6D88m
<simcha> Nikako ne mogu resetirati lozinku na forumu, stalno dobivam "E-mail(a)/korisni?ko(g) ime(na) (info) nije prona?en/o."? username je kepos
<SilverSpace> simcha: ok kad se ko pojavi bude pogledao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes tu
<simcha> SilverSpace, tnx
<Mmike> tu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> SAAAAAAAAALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Mmike> simcha, sam sec
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zvucis kao da sam te probudio :))
<Mmike> simcha, koji email si koristio kad si se prijavio?
<simcha> Mmike, dobro pitanje :D ne znam :/
<SilverSpace> nije ni cudo kaj ti vraca da te nema :)
<simcha> testirao sam sve cega sam se mogao sjetit
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> mysql> select * from users where username = 'kepos';
<Mmike> Empty set (0.01 sec)
<simcha> probaj sa 'Kepos'
<simcha> sumnajm da sam bio takav bser, ali moguce
<Mmike> aha!
<simcha> bravo ja..
<jelly> od screena mi se izlizala slova A, C na tastaturi
<jelly> ... i S iako razlog za to ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> instalirao sam si postgresql-doc-8.4 da ja malo vidim o cemu se tu prica
<Mmike> admin password od wordpressa mzoe mailom doci?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lakse ti je na webu to sve :)
<Mmike> jelly, hehehe :)
<simcha> jelly, sto ti radis na tom screenu toliko? Meni to samo za drzat weechat i nista drugo...
<sale> Mmike: trebas resetirati passwd?
<Mmike> sale, jok, sve5
<Mmike> simcha je rijesio sve sam :)
<sale> kewl
<sale> Mmike: ma ne za to, za WP pitam :-)
<Mmike> ma i to sam rijesio :)
<Mmike> 'forgot password'?
<Mmike> ima URL :)
<Mmike> nkuttler .l How do I reset wordpress admin password > Mmike
<Mmike> doc-bot Mmike: http://tinyurl.com/3jvfhhx
<sale> :-)
<jelly> simcha: sve?
<jelly> simcha: na svakom serveru je dignut lokalni screen session, puta X strojeva, 
<Mmike> jelly, to je by-default tako, ili si ti dignes screen kad ti treba?
<jelly> dignem screen kad se prvi put ulogiram nakon reboota
<Mmike> i pustis ga da visi poslije?
<simcha> jelly, aha server, ja sam mislio da pricamo o stolnom racunalu :D
<Mmike> simcha, vjerujem da se jelly sa stolnog racunala spaja na servere
 * Mmike screen koristi intenzivno
<SilverSpace> screen zakon
<Mmike> vec 10+ godina :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> od 1995te, kad su mi ga pokazali :/
 * Mmike je stsar
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: di su unuci
<Mmike> ;) nisu jos izstrcani :)
<SilverSpace> grrrrr kad ce novi atom
<HmmZ0r> jel ovo moguce, kaze internet da neka tablica ima "2.8 trillion row" 
<jelly> da
<HmmZ0r> 2.8 tisuca miljardi ? 
<HmmZ0r> :P
<jelly> americki trillion, 10^12
<jelly> do 10^9 dodjes brzo, samo stavi logove u bazu ;-)
<HmmZ0r> ma sto ces logove u bazu to je waste :)
<Mmike> kak' da cp-u kazem da iskopira linkove k'o fileove?
<Mmike> hm, bolje da mu ne kazem :)
<HmmZ0r> bolje fajnd 
<HmmZ0r> to je gotovo nepogresivo :)
<Mmike> http://zdravkomamic.com/
<Mmike> zdrav k'o mamic
<Mmike> :)
 * ivoks joins Canonical
<calmpitbull> vecer
<budz0r> ivoks: frajeru
<calmpitbull> kaj ja stalno ispadam
<calmpitbull> ima netko kakvu informaciju za dobru stranicu wargamesa
<SilverSpace> hm tko se to hvali :)
<calmpitbull> tko se hvali
<calmpitbull> ima li netko kako dobro stranicu za wargames
<calmpitbull> i zakaj me konstantno izbacuje
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ti sve znas, daj reci koju dobru stranicu za wargames
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ne igram se
<calmpitbull> damn it
<SilverSpace> hehe http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/danska-vracamo-granice-carinike-njemacka-nema-sanse-clanak-286844
<SilverSpace> francuzi vec to rade 
<SilverSpace> prema italiji
<Mmike> upravio sam dobio sms s nepoznatog broja: "Piva?"
<Mmike> i stranci me znaju :0
<jelly-home> it's a trap
<calmpitbull> trap?
<dru||d> sale, si tu? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kud ces ti sa tom silnom pivom :)
<Mmike> na pivo :)
<dru||d> koliko embed live strema utjece na bandwith sajta?
<sale> dru||d: nikoliko. Trosi se bandwith s onog servera na kojemu se nalazi video/audio materijal
<dru||d> sale, ok :) ... jer je malo poceo stekati video :D
<dru||d> http://www.hedonist385.in/novi-fosili-live
<dru||d> sada radi ok
<sale> javi se adminima od dnevnik.hr :-)
<SilverSpace> ln
<ToWaRR> pozz jel itko od vas admin na forumu?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-13
<Mmike> eh
<calmpitbull> dali je moguce da zbog toga jer imam dva ubunta na jednoj masini, unity za 11.04 tu i tam steka
<jelly-home> ne
<calmpitbull> hvala na odgovoru
<HmmZ0r> steka ti zbog kompiza 9 :P
<calmpitbull> kompiz 9
<calmpitbull> kaj moram za eduroam imat koji certifikat ili je ovo kaj ovoaj lik kaze dovoljno http://ozk.unizd.hr/people/fpehar/2010/05/149/
<calmpitbull> i kaj kazete
<calmpitbull> je to dovoljno
<calmpitbull> imam problem....svi prozorcici koji se otvaraju, idu iza gornijeg panela
<calmpitbull> recimo pojede mi gornji red terminala
<calmpitbull> koji problemi
<calmpitbull> sad nista vise ne vidim
<calmpitbull> samo background image
<calmpitbull> nema ni unity ni gornjeg pannela
<calmpitbull> nis
<obruT> crklo
<obruT> fala svevisnjem pa jos nisam instalirao to cudo :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ma mislim da sam ja kriv
<obruT> samo novi xubuntu stavih na htpc i popizdih jer me otkantalo kod instalacije drivera za usb tv prijemnik, moro cackat po source kodu da se iskompajlira
<calmpitbull> nesto se zezal sa compizom i dobio ono sto sam htio
<calmpitbull> prst u oko
<calmpitbull> a zakaj je taj xubutnu dobar
<calmpitbull> bas gledao da dosta ljudi stavlja to gore
<dodobas> calmpitbull: xubuntu = XFCE graficko sucelje 
<calmpitbull> ma da
<calmpitbull> nisam to zao
<calmpitbull> znao
<calmpitbull> damn kolko stvari za naucti
<calmpitbull> al dobr
<calmpitbull> kaj nema mogucnosti stavit def grafick
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da me zeza rezolucija
<dodobas> que?
<calmpitbull> neka netko pogleda koje su postavke u compizu 11.04
<calmpitbull> ja sam tam nesto svrljal pa se sve poseremetilo
<ivoks> thinkpad je zakon
<calmpitbull> dodobas: mogucnost povratka na default postavke compiz
<ivoks> cak i kada zaboravis napajanje
<calmpitbull> se napaja sam
<ivoks> uvijek mozes racunati da ce oko tebe biti hrpa geekova s thinkpadom, pa cak i istim modelom
<calmpitbull> vidis ja se micem od ljuda sa thinkpadom
<calmpitbull> puno su mi drazi oni sa macom ...rofl
<calmpitbull> sredilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.....in your face compiz
<obruT> sta si ga cekicem ?
<calmpitbull> i to od iza....nije ni mrdnuo
<calmpitbull> sam je pao
<calmpitbull> i sada se cak i vidi ogromni strart up od nvidie
<calmpitbull> oki itko ima netbook neka ne stavlja na rotating cube u 11.04, sve se poremeti (inace sve radi na 10.04)
<ivoks> problem je u nvidii, ne compizu
<obruT> ja odma ugasim sve te djidjemidje od efekata
<ivoks> pa default instalacija unitya i nema bas neke efekte
<calmpitbull> nije uopce problem u nvidiji
<calmpitbull> radi ko vura
<ivoks> ima desktop wall, sto sigurno ne iskljucujes (osim ako si klinac, pa si stavljas cube)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: driver, ne kartica
<calmpitbull> ma radi ko vura
<ivoks> zelis reci da nikome ne radi desktop cube?
<ivoks> ili samo onima koji imaju nvidia driver?
<ivoks> 2+2 su jos uvijek 4, koliko ja znam
<calmpitbull> netbook 11.04 ubuntu ne radi cube
<calmpitbull> netbook 10.04 ubuntu radi cube
<calmpitbull> kad sam stavil na cube, ima neke probleme sa ostalim settingsima.....napise kaj, al nisam bas citao 
<calmpitbull> gle najbitnije je da radi
<calmpitbull> i to je tp
<calmpitbull> idem se jos malo igrat sa tim pa da vidim
<calmpitbull> ivoks: nvidia je dobra na netbooku...ion varijanta, ako zelim mozes i gasit da ne trosi bateriju, dobra stvar
<ivoks> 09:40 < calmpitbull> kad sam stavil na cube, ima neke probleme sa ostalim settingsima.....napise kaj, al nisam bas citao 
<ivoks> sve si rekao
<ivoks> bbl
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> pa cuj
<calmpitbull> to mi je ostalo jos od windowsa....sam da ne zavrsim ko kyle iz south parka
<Neuromanx> jutrož
<Tomiyama> calmpitbull: moras citati ono kaj pise na ekranu, u linux slucaju pise vecinom pametno
<Neuromanx> :)
<calmpitbull> Tomiyama: istina
<Mmike> http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<SilverSpace> http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/4960271592/sizes/l/in/pool-1690085@N23/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si se navuko 
<SilverSpace> na AB
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti radi zvuk
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok
<SilverSpace> u ff radi samo kaj se neda igrat koliko se vuce
<SilverSpace> vidi ivoks u sred sredine na fotki
<Mmike> ja ga ne vidim
<Mmike> valja je smrsavio jako :)
<SilverSpace> treci red desni cosak monitora
<SilverSpace> http://www.flickr.com/photos/humphreybc/4960271592/sizes/o/in/pool-1690085@N23/
<SilverSpace> evo ti veca slika :)
<obruT> koja skupina geekova :)
<obruT> a fotograf ne zna bas zatvorit blendu :)
<SilverSpace> _=
<obruT> jel tko planira ove godine na CCC ? ja cu valjda moci...
<Mmike> jeps, mutna je fotka :)
<Mmike> tj, dubinska ostrina je minimalna
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslonaangrybirds_600f4.png
<Mmike> VEC?!
<Mmike> ti si lud
<Mmike> ne vjerujem koliko je chrome brzi od firefoxa
<Mmike> glupi quicksort u javascriptu
<Mmike> turbobrz
<jelly> za glupe benchmarke je njihov JIT brz, da, u praksi ne toliko 
<Mmike> al' oko 1000 puta brzi?
<Mmike> sve gledam jel' radim nesto krivo
<SilverSpace> chaky: dobre ti slike
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwOy_V7TXKI&feature=player_embedded
<igustin> "This man won the darwin award for﻿ the funniest death 2010" :D
<obruT> jebemti selinux, centos i default postavke, nabijem ih na kitu
<Neuromanc> turbo slazem se u potpunosti
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZd77h6aUg
<chaky> SilverSpace: thanks, eto malo posao ocistiti prasinu s aparata. :)
<igustin> obruT: koliko toga ti nabijaš, mora da je stvarno velika i izdržljiva :S
<jelly> o.O
<igustin> :D pa stalno ga nešto ljuti, pa nabija na k*
<SilverSpace> chaky: :)
<jelly> kk
<dodobas> crap kako na twiteru odgovoriti na direktnu poruku nekome tko me ne prati
<igustin> nikako
<dodobas> a kako mi je onda lik poslao direct message
<jelly> heh heh heh
<dodobas> hebmu bitno je, a nisam siguran da mogu na public timeline
<SilverSpace> dodobas: javis mu da te prati
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a otprilike je situacija, kao da kazem mark shutlleworthu, de der pratim me ba, da ti mogu odgovoriti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> compiz mi pozdere sav ram i moram lupit compiz --replace da bi vratio na normalu
<Neuromanc> ja sam prestar za twitter
<Neuromanc> ne vidim sta ce mi pored linkedina i facebooka
<Neuromanc> msn messengera
<Neuromanc> irca;)
<Neuromanc> i svega ostalog
<Neuromanc> a rsedak mi je i tak preko živice;)
 * jelly je prestar za facebook
<Neuromanc> a za twiter?
<jelly> jos gore
<jelly> facebooku bar vidim poantu
<dodobas> zbog facebooka rijec 'friend' vise nema smisla :D
<SilverSpace> poantu ?? fb je smece
<igustin> jelly: imho, upravo TW ima bitniju poantu od FB
<jelly> igustin: jedva koristim rss feedove
<HmmZ0r> igustin: koja je poanta to ? :)
<HmmZ0r> di je darkvud :)
<HmmZ0r> dobio je kobasu koju je trazio i odma pobjego :P
<jelly> jel turbo udijelio kobasu ili sta
<SilverSpace> pih
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-14
<calmpitbull> evo mene na faksu....rofl
<SilverSpace> jah jos jedan vikend bez f1
<CrazyLemon> jel netko zna dal se da 'last'-u (/usr/bin/last) menjat format datuma? znači da je nešto u smislu DD-MM-YYYY ili YYYY-DD-MM ..šta god samo da nije kao što je sad 
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<jelly-home> 'dan
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: di i koji prikaz
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jos malo pa je tu ;) http://bit.ly/cy5JTO
<SilverSpace> ma da
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace nevermind.. citavo vrijeme u 'man'-u piše -t yyyymmdd    i jučer se služio time a danas več zaboravio :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hoces slim usb tipkovnicu i misa s time ili onu malu wifi?
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i trebao bi mi javiti da li zelis monitor takodjer
<drac0_> tako da znamo cijene posloziti ;)
<dodobas> koja cijena?
<drac0_> monitor je 24" ips matrica, led ekran
<dodobas> hdmi izlaz?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, imas specke na webu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: bez monitora nebi sad previse mi para
<drac0_> dodobas, dp s hdmi/dvi adapterom
<drac0_> SilverSpace, a tipkovnica?
<SilverSpace> hm bilo bi dobro imat tu tipkovnicu
<dodobas> drac0_: koliko divljih zivotinjica?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cimnem te na mobitel sad u tjednu pa mi javis sve
<drac0_> moram poslati order
<SilverSpace> drac0_: uzet cu wifi
<SilverSpace> rade
<drac0_> ok
<drac0_> dodobas, ne znam vidjet cemo kad se objavi mpc
<dodobas> ispod 3k?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: dal ce toga bit u slobodnoj prodaji
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jako malo
<drac0_> samo 2 modela dolaze
<drac0_> biti ce u specijaliziranim ducanima po orderu + promo u ducanu
<drac0_> ako krene, biti ce ga na lopate :D
<SilverSpace> pitam jedan frend bi nesto takvo
<dodobas> ja bih isto
<drac0_> jer vec je nasljednik u planu ;)
<drac0_> za ljeto 2012
<SilverSpace> da prebrzo to ide 
<drac0_> no otom-potom
<drac0_> dodobas, sta bi i ti?
<SilverSpace> meni je nekako 2g  max pa mjenjam
<dodobas> drac0_: nije da mi treba :)
<SilverSpace> ova konfa bi mi trebala bit dostatna za dve godine
<drac0_> meni se cini sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> kaze Astemd da to radi ko vurica
<SilverSpace> ion pici samo tako
<drac0_> znam da radi ok :)
<drac0_> nego sta
<drac0_> jako je to djubre
<drac0_> to ti je u rangu bivse 9600 gt :D
<drac0_> pa ti sad vidi haha
<SilverSpace> a malo trosi
<SilverSpace> nemas buke
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ok kad sve bude rjeseno, cimnem te krajem tjedna da zgotovimo ;)
<SilverSpace> moze
<SilverSpace> za monitor cu pricekati jos ovaj radi 
<SilverSpace> i mislim da ce za godinu dana doc punobolji monitor
<drac0_> nema frke
<drac0_> bitno mi je cisto da znam za order
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio RB ima krila :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: fleksibilni OLED koji ces moci omotati oko čega želiš :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hdd ili ssd? :)
<SilverSpace> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7759/redbull2011rb7alt.jpg
<SilverSpace> drac0_: cek kaj i ta kombinacija ima
<drac0_> da se srediti ;)
<SilverSpace> ma hdd
<drac0_> 1.8" intel od 120gb
<drac0_> 3. generacije
<drac0_> skuuuuuup :)
<SilverSpace> mali su 1.8 unutra
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> ja cu ipak hdd
<SilverSpace> ma hdd
<SilverSpace> to se malo dubre ni ne cuje
<drac0_> gotovo da ne, u uredu nisam nis cuo :)
<drac0_> u zatvorenoj sobi bez zvuka, nesto piskuta unutra :)
<drac0_> default slim tipkovnica je predobra
<drac0_> ni mis nije los
<igustin> SQLite nema nešto tipa "COPY FROM file TO table"?
<dodobas> igustin: http://www.devdaily.com/android/sqlite-csv-import-data-table-primary-key
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel moze i jedno i drugo mislim na tip. mis i wifi
<dodobas> .import cini se
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://youtu.be/rx6zcx6lBMY
<igustin> da, našao
<igustin> .ehlp ne pokazuje .import :(
<dodobas> mozda .help pokaze ;)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, onu malu wifi tipkovnicu sto smo vidjeli, to cemo zasebno uzeti
<igustin> dodobas: .help ne pokazuje .import :(
<drac0_> al mogu srediti da dobijes OEM stroj
<igustin> dodobas: ali tnx za hint
<drac0_> inace je tipkovnica i mis u paketu
<drac0_> bar za ovaj PN koji dolazi
<igustin> dodobas: kad ćeš već jednom poslati tu prezentaciju?!?
<dodobas> igustin: kako ne pokaze, hebemu... koja verzija, ja na 3.7.6.1 imam .import
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ok wifi bi svakako
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> igustin: pa ako ti ne odgovara poslano ?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: **
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta si se uzbudio :)
<igustin> dodobas: :P :D
<dodobas> igustin: dakle, ja na 3.7.6.1 imam .help
<SilverSpace> drac0_: gledam ovo http://www.jutarnji.hr/cheryl-cole-zasjala-u-cannesu-/945940/
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ovaj .import kad lupim .help
<igustin> 2.8.17 here :( 3.x ima
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kakav komad vrhunske pichetine :)
<dodobas> igustin: pa to je iz proslog stoljeca :)
<igustin> dodobas: hvala na komplimentu ;)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: za britanku predobra
<drac0_> :)
<dodobas> igustin: pa to je iz 2005-Dec-19, pa hebemu
<igustin> :S
<jelly-home> dodobas: to je ovo stoljece
<igustin> LOL
<dodobas> jelly-home: a dobro, ako ces gledati u Internet vremenenskoj skali, malo sam i rekao 'stoljece'
<jelly-home> internet je postojao i u proslom stoljecu
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo otpakiraj :) http://youtu.be/_nVSEr8A58w
<dodobas> jelly-home: postojao je i proslom ticucljecu, pa?
<dodobas> *tisucljecu
<igustin> mir, mir...
<igustin> ;)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: gledam ove kineze stancaju tablete na androidu ko mutavi
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> opet ja 
<drac0_> dobar :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: njenjaj nick :))
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nazalost ne ide bez vindoza
<drac0_> ide mi na kiflu sto moram u toj cijeni platiti vindoze
<dodobas> SilverSpace: prestani biti takva lijencina da radis nick completition na osnovu JEDNOG slova
<drac0_> :)
<dodobas> jos su D i R relativno blizu da ih pogodis JEDNIM prstom :P
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hebiga
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ljen sam stisnuti tab dva puta :)
<dodobas> ajde sad svi dodajte prefix 'd' u nick, da SilverSpace malo vjezba... :P
<SilverSpace> drac0_: dobra ova tipkovnica malecka
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :P
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, je super je
<drac0_> ja sam mislio da je smece radi rasporeda tipki, al stvarno je ok
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ovo sam si uzeo igrat cu se ja i netjak http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCdClR2zlGM
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> nagovorio te rsedak
<igustin> dodobas: 3.6.4 ;)
<SilverSpace> ma vise netjak rsedak mi je samo bio pomoc pri odabiru
<drac0_> SilverSpace, :D http://youtu.be/Y_y6WuAXn7M
<SilverSpace> drac0_: danas netjak zabavljao citav tranvaj ima fora nemres ni zamislit
<dodobas> igustin: koja distra?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, daj ga dofuraj koji put na velebitsko :)
<SilverSpace> gledao isterivace duhova i sve pokupio iz njih
<SilverSpace> a masta mu radi sto na sat
<drac0_> sve ok dok ne psuje :)
<SilverSpace> zna ponekad pokupio u vrticu
<SilverSpace> ali nis strasno
<drac0_> cekaj, daj mu vremena :)
<SilverSpace> ma nece
<SilverSpace> ne mozes ga na nista nagovoriti 
<SilverSpace> a ni natjerati 
<SilverSpace> odhebe te za cas
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> podmiti ga onda s necime :)
<SilverSpace> svim klincima je vec nadimke nadjenuo 
<drac0_> ipod, iphone i to :D
<SilverSpace> jedino pali nagrada
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> i to samo dok ih ne dobije
<SilverSpace> poslje nista
<dodobas> nagrada u obliku hlađenja u kutu podruma... da...
<SilverSpace> da vidis kaj tetama u vrticu radi
<dodobas> 'odi se malo reflektiraj i kontempliraj u kut'
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> dodobas, lol
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio moci ce se placati u marketu 
<drac0_> yep
<SilverSpace> uzas nisam spavao od jucer ujutro
<SilverSpace> a ne spava mi se
<drac0_> pa odi odkrmi koju rundu, sta si lud
<SilverSpace> nesmijem sad jos lec
<SilverSpace> probudit cu se za dva sata i kaj onda
<SilverSpace> vani mjesec pici 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da sam negdje izgubio 2G karticu sve prekopao i sad se sjetim da je u garminu :)
<SilverSpace> koja budaletina
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ti se znas zabaviti :)
<Neuromanc> Two Twitter people walk into a bar. First one says: "We just walked into a bar!". Second one says: "RT We just walked into a bar! LOL". 
<drac0_> :)
<jelly-home> *ouch*
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/retina-display-tablete/108645.aspx
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio goool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTMwB_utAQE
<drac0_> na cem je liq :D
<SilverSpace> 19godina
<SilverSpace> razvalili finci ruse
<drac0_> odoh van na pivo
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<chaky> Neuromanc: LOL
<Neuromanc> :)
<jelly-home> http://www.eurovision.tv/esctv/ 
<jelly-home> http://www.mattg.co.uk/eurovision/ ... sad znam cem sluzi twitter
<SilverSpace> lol
<rio-bravo> novi sam u xubuntu,kako da instaliram cameru za skype?
<rio-bravo> ili da pokrenem dvd
<jelly-home> kamera bi trebala raditi automatski
<SilverSpace> da ali nece ni kod mene
<SilverSpace> moram pokrenut iz terminala 
<SilverSpace> ili slozit alias
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-15
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: trebam word zbog faksa pa me zanima dali 2010 radi na wine-u 
<calmpitbull> ako mozda znas
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ne znam, vidi u appdb.  Mislim da 2010 jos ne radi
<darkwood> poz, kako da otkrije koje aplikacije su mi se odjednom pokrenule? http://i.imgur.com/Y0Qzv.png razlika je vise nego bolesna
<HmmZ0r> ps -aux i gledaj vrijeme pokretanja
<darkwood> oki, nego govno se startalo a neznam ni zasto
<SilverSpace> mozes i u zivo
<darkwood> i cudna mi je stvar sto recimo httpS radi kak spada, a http se vuce
<darkwood> e ljudi zasto mi se ovo dogadja :///
<darkwood> recimo prije mi je radilo vim .irss[TAB] i onda mi on predlozi ime foldera
<darkwood> a sad kad to napravim mi dodje: ~$ vim .ir-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_EN)
<darkwood> malo je mutav?!
<darkwood> tj, pitanje je kako srediti sugavi locale error, vec na 3 masine se pojavljuje taj problem, a di je debian nema problema
<darkwood> http://pastie.org/private/dp9liwq9civaakehir3qhq, zasto? obrisao sam locale, nanovo instaliro i napisao dpkg-reconfigure locales
<SilverSpace> darkwood: ovo sa tab autokomplet
<darkwood> e to sam tabom mi se samo od sebe sredilo kad sam valjda reinstaliro locale
<darkwood> malo je munjen taj locale na ubuntu
<darkwood> frendu na 2 masine to zeza, sad je meni doma iz cista mira pocelo zezat kad sam updejto distru
<SilverSpace> ka sam srdedio opcoju u /etc/inputrc
<SilverSpace> # alternate mappings for "page up" and "page down" to search the history
<SilverSpace> to mi je prvo kaj omogucim
<darkwood> a kako podesit te locale jednom zuvijek??
<darkwood> i da me vise nikad za to je tlaci
<darkwood> da bude default en_EN i bok
<poljar> If you want more fine-grained control, you may manually change your system's locale entries by modifying the file /etc/default/locale. 
<poljar> i citav wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<darkwood> thx
<darkwood> ma citam svima su rekli da napisu onaj dpkg config
<darkwood> i radi ima
<darkwood> ja ni prije nisam imao taj fajl u etc/def
<darkwood> hvala poljar, tocan odgovor je stavim LC_ALL=en_EN u locale fajl i bok, bokte ljudi su pisali cijele storije o tome i na kraju ne radi
<jelly-home> "en_EN"?
<jelly-home> zar to uopce postoji
<darkwood> LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" da budem precizniji
<darkwood> ali mislim i da ide samo en_EN
<jelly-home> ne ide.
<rob||> sale, si tu?
<calmpitbull> ima li netko office na wine-u
<poljar> calmpitbull libreoffice nativno za linux, zas bi koristio wine...
<SilverSpace> zas bi koristio Moffice 
<calmpitbull> poljar: to bas i nije odgovor na moje pitanje....valjda trebam 
<SilverSpace> kako je moguce da instalirani paketi nestanu
<poljar> onda je odgovor: ja ne, a i sumnjam ces nac nekog ovdi...
<calmpitbull> hvala
<calmpitbull> a ako bas trebas znat....nekada moras nesto i kada sam ne zelis
<poljar> probaj razumno uvjerit osobu koja te tjera na gadosti da nema smisla to radit :x
<calmpitbull> malo tesko ako ti je profesor
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> bas zato zelim stavit na ubuntu da ga izivciram....samo da ne mam winse kuzis
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: Crossover podrzava 2003 i 2007.
<calmpitbull> imam 2007
<calmpitbull> pa budem vidio
<jelly-home> i trenutno imaju popust zbog 15 godina, danas kosta $15
<calmpitbull> koje kosta 15
<jelly-home> Crossover Office
<jelly-home> komercijalni build Winea
<calmpitbull> ma neka 
<calmpitbull> ne dam nis love 
<jelly-home> a za MS Office das, eh
<calmpitbull> ma ne MS office sam nasel na cesti
<jelly-home> ne do vrag da bi se supportao razvoj winea
<calmpitbull> pa nije to
<jelly-home> jep, za 70kn se moze 10 dana kava piti...
<calmpitbull> pa i to je nesto
<jelly-home> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/bundle/ Crossover Bundle (crossover + crossover games)
<calmpitbull> imam ionak filing da nece radit
<poljar> jel lol radi na crossover?
<jelly-home> lol?
<poljar> league of legends
<poljar> ne radi
<jelly-home> kazu da ne radi. http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search/?name=league+of+legends
<noob> koja spica na ovom irc-u
<noob> lol
<noob> dobra vecer
<noob> namjeravam si instalirati ubuntu i sad da ne trazim okolo previse sta ce mi raditi a sta nece mozete li mi vi pomoci
<noob> da li radi office 2010 na ubuntu?
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ja bas stavljam gore 2007 al sam pogledal na netu i bas 2010 ne radi
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma zas...pogledaj na wine
<calmpitbull> kao do usb key-ja ako ga ubuntu ne vidi
<jelly-home> vidi li se na "sudo blkid"
<calmpitbull> nasel sam hvala
<calmpitbull> evo office 2007 radi
<SilverSpace> ima li smisla odvrtet badblocks na ssd disku
<jelly-home> i ssd diskovi mogu imati bad blokove
<SilverSpace> to mi sad palo na pamet
<jelly-home> navodno novi modeli samo predju u read-only mod kad prepoznaju da su pri kraju
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<calmpitbull> gdje nac pone frlje da se vrte oko pointera
<calmpitbull> gdje nac pone frlje da se vrte oko pointera
<calmpitbull> one=pone
<civija> sale: ping
<chaky> civija: ajde ostavi covjeka na miru i gledaj svoga posla :P
<jelly-home> response timed out
<civija> chaky: ne mijesaj se u ljubavne odnose ...
<calmpitbull> gdje dobit animirane mouse pointere
<chaky> koji ce ti kurac to
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> pa kaj ja znam da izgledam kul
<calmpitbull> to nema nitko u kvartu
<jelly-home> s razlogom
<jelly-home> citiram: <chaky> koji ce ti kurac to
<fildi> calmpitbull ne znam jel mislis na ovo http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36&PHPSESSID=967274e71d69bd32c2ba3e13066a8c3a
<calmpitbull> ma to je to al koji je animirani
<SilverSpace> citiram x2 :) jelly-hom> citiram: <chaky> koji ce ti kurac to
<calmpitbull> pa dobro kaj 
<SilverSpace> gledam u kojem je rangu ion graficki procesor vs ati
<SilverSpace> naso jedino ovo http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_atom_ionamd&num=1
<calmpitbull> ma puno je bolji ion od ati-a
<SilverSpace> neznam u kojem je rangu ati kartice
<calmpitbull> kada sam ja kupoval netbook nije bilo nikakve graficke za netbook osim nvidia
<calmpitbull> i bio je jedini sa hd izlazom
<SilverSpace> ion je u biti nv 9400
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam....ja sam gledal da ima posebnu memoriju i da je netbook nema integriranu karticu
<calmpitbull> i da mima mat screen
<calmpitbull> i i dual core....ubiti bio je jedini sa dual corom
<SilverSpace> koji to imas
<calmpitbull> asus 1015pn
<calmpitbull> SliverSpace: jesi zadovoljan sa odabirom?
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> aha tvojim
<SilverSpace> malo mi je 10"
<calmpitbull> kaj onda imas ti 17"
<SilverSpace> 13"
<calmpitbull> ma jos uvijek kazem alienware x11m
<calmpitbull> to je comp za mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> sve ostalo je samo varijacija
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-07
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> flash mi se vidi na svim desktopima :)
<Mmike> predobro :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: ? 
<Mmike> a diviim se potrganosti sustava kad upgradeiras ubuntu
<Mmike> bas me zanima sto ce sve otici kvragu kad s 11.04 odem na 11.10 :) 
<calmpitbull> ima li netko brcm80211 wireless driver
<Mmike> (ne racunam unity tu :) )
<calmpitbull> imam taj prokleti iw driver 
<dodobas> Mmike: ail zasto jednostavno ne stavis xfce ?
<dodobas> ako hoces taj gtk2 feel
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, imam gtk2
<Mmike> ubuntu 11.04 jos nije potpuno kontaminiran :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jasno imas... ali tako mozes vrtiti i lenny pa biti zadovoljan 
<dodobas> ima li neki poseban 'problem' s xfce 
<dodobas> imas dobrih alternativa... ali tebi je ocito draze kenjkat po default utuntu :)
<Mmike> Pa, radi se o tome da je user-experience sjebat. Ljudi gube povjerenje.
<Mmike> Pustimo sad izgled sucelja, to je manje bitno, trenutno. Al' imas stroj koji radi, upgradeiras ga, i onda vise ne radi.
<Mmike> Da, adobe, znam, pederi, nvidia, je, stoji, uzas. Al' svejedno, tamo je radilo, sad ne radi. 
<dodobas> ja sam cak i shebat ATI uspio natjerat da radi na archlinuxu... :)
<dodobas> Mmike: zato radis upgrade svaki dan :)
<dodobas> mislim da mi jednom nije radilo sve kako treba u zadnjih godinu dana
<calmpitbull> a kada radi?
<drj_cro> jutro
<Bot-mrma> jutro
<dodobas> i to kad su stavili python3 kao default na archlinuxu, pa se nisu svi paketi azurirali... od jednom
<dodobas> nego je trebalo pricekati par dana
<dodobas> poanta je da trebas uloziti koji dan u slaganje sustava
<calmpitbull> koji tjedan
<dodobas> sto je nakraju kumulativno manje od hebanja nakon upgrade-a
<Bot-mrma> onda mi je brze imati windowse :D 
<Bot-mrma> *puppy eyes?
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: jes... ali windowsi nemaju paket manager...
<dodobas> dakle... nisu niti u konkurenciji :P
<calmpitbull> kada iz crne kave predes na instant je to upgrade ili downgrade
<dodobas> upgrade windowsa je kao da naprvis upgrade glibc-a
<dodobas> developere glibc-a boli K sto shebu cijeli ekosustav...
<dodobas> pa nece valjda oni ici kompajlirat adobe.... :)
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: tko je rekao da windowsi nemaju packet manager ? Zove se windows update ; 3rd party aplikacije nemaju market za windowse, to je istina, ali nema veze s OSom 
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: mozes li na windows update... selektivno odabrati paket koji NE ZELIS instalirati
<Bot-mrma> da
<dodobas> i dopustit ce ti da radis update... do kraja svijeta... bez da napravis update tog paketa 
<Bot-mrma> da
<Bot-mrma> imas ignore 1 i ignore zauvijek
<dodobas> smo sto je to opet CORE sustav, nije da ti mozes reci... ne zelim firewall na windowsima...
<dodobas> dakle JEDAN paket se updata...
<dodobas> mozes samo reci ne zelim HOTFIX x.y.z.i.j.k za neku komponentu, jel tako ?
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: nije tako , mozes maknuti firewall / antyvirus/spyware i reci da ti tu komponentu ne azurira. Mozes takodje imati komponentu i reci da ju ne azurira
<Bot-mrma> Mumirao sam ti sve iznad: windows update moze sve sto i apt , ali za sam OS
<Bot-mrma> "mumirao"
<Bot-mrma>  :) 
<igustin> ok, nemojmo pretjerivati s "windows update moze sve sto i apt" ;)
<Bot-mrma> igustin: dokle god gledamo samo azuriranja OSa , bez 3rd party komponenti, mislim da sam u pravu
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: istina prevario sam se... Windowsi imaju neke 'pakete' - sjecam se da si tamo 1996 mogao sam odluciti hoces li alate za multimediju ili ne...
<dodobas> i onaj IIS :)
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: patis od boljke koja nije rezervirana za tebe :) Sudis o necem sto ne poznajes :) 
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: to bi znacilo da je i Office third party komponenta :)
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: bi 
<dodobas> jer... ako cemo iskreno Windows98 je bio prvi cloud base OS
<dodobas> dobijes samo browser i active desktop...
<Bot-mrma> iako, i tu imas 2prosireni" windows update - MS update, azurira i ostali MS software (opet ne 3rd party kao adobe)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, windowsi su konceptualno pogresni :)
<Mmike> nema tu diskusije nikakve
<dodobas> google ih je kopirao :D
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: naravno da nema diskusije jer si blebnuo bezveze :)
<Mmike> nisam :)
<Mmike> koristio intenzivno jedno i drugo, pa znam :)
<Mmike> da, super su windowsi ako igras farcry ili tako sto
<Bot-mrma> Ahh,proslo svrseno vrijeme :) 
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: kad ces koristiti windowse koliko i linux, razmotrit cu tvoje misljenje, buduci ti je krajnji domet igranje na w7, necu  :)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, dada, ja sam se uvijek samo igrao s windowsima :)
<Mmike> konceptualno su pogresno napravljeni
<Mmike> i jebiga, to nosi za sobom da su takvi kakvi jesu
<calmpitbull> kako da tocno vidim koji driver imam na wifi
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: kad si zadnji put usao u analizu arhitekture windowsa, i kako si ju vrsio, pa da mozes izvuci zakljucak, a ne subjektivnu procjenu ? 
<Bot-mrma> su - postgres
<Bot-mrma> upsž
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, kao, nesto se promijenilo u konceptima od win2k do win7? :)
<Bot-mrma> pa, je , ne uzdaju nove verzije samo da mogu reci da ih imaju
<Bot-mrma> kak volim primjere koje ljudi mrze: Mmike, kaj UAC ili DEP nisu nekaj novo u konceptima windowsa ? Je da je to nekj kaj ugasite prvo,ali .. :) 
<Bot-mrma> pg_dumpall ej losa ideja pocetkom radnog dana :9
<Mmike> da, pogresni novi koncepti :)
<Mmike> rsync + streaming replication = way to abckup
<Bot-mrma> Mwahahaha , mislis reci da je implementacija losa ? Jer, koncepti za oboje su tu i u ubuntuu 
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: nisam jos dosta procitao o straming replikacijama da bi to isao sloziti, pa za sad .. 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, ne, ubuntu je sagradjen na unixu
<Bot-mrma> usput, kod kopiranja, jel rsync kopira samo deltu ili sve ? 
<Mmike> windoze su zbrljavnjejne
<Mmike> daleko od toga da je ubuntu super
<Mmike> ili bilo koja linux-bazirana distra
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: kenjas bez argumenata, ignoriram nastavak rogoborenja na temu :)
<Mmike> al' windowsi su just plain wrong
<Mmike> ne kenjam
<Mmike> nakon 8+ godina programiranja za windowse znam sto pricam
<Mmike> da, ne koristim ih zadnjih 6 godina
<Bot-mrma> kao sto rekoh, jednostrano cu EODat jer NE znas sto pricas :) 
<Mmike> o, znam
<Mmike> jako dobro
<Bot-mrma> reci mi radije jel rsync kopira deltu, da ne googlam :) 
<Bot-mrma> ne deltu nila .. /facepalm 
<Bot-mrma> zaboravio sam kak je undernet super : <bibili> puknes me po riti u srijedu i do petka se trese:)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, rsync ne kopira cijeli file, samo razlike
<Mmike> jedino kaj na destinaicji radi kopiju fajla
<Mmike> pa ak imas 600GB file koji se malo promijenio
<Mmike> onda ce ti rsync na destinaciji pocet kopirat tih 600GB, a kroz mrezu ce povuc samo razliku
<Mmike> ako ne zelis to, koristi --inplace
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: a ako je file dump od PG_DUMP-a , baze na kojoj je u zadnja 24h napravljena 1 promjena, jel zna naci promjenu u takvom fajlu ili kopira cijeli ?
<Bot-mrma> htop
<Bot-mrma> grr! sorry
<Mmike> koristis li -Fc?
<Mmike> za pgdump?
<Bot-mrma> nikakve switcheve
<Bot-mrma> '/usr/bin/pg_dumpall > /tmp/GCGDSN/gcgdsn.com.com.hr`date +-%d-%m-%y`.sql'
<Mmike> da, mislim
<Mmike> pa napravis novi file svaki put
<Mmike> ne?
<Bot-mrma> jest, jednom dnevno, to je za sad tak. Kontao sam da rewrita postojeci file, to bi mi bilo ljepse
<jelly-home> com.obojci.com.opanci
<Bot-mrma> :) 
<Bot-mrma> Baza za datapool mi je 14Gb .. a ne radi se nista :( Tko bu to bekapiral :( 
<jelly-home> kompjuter
<Bot-mrma> Istina, ne bum lopatom prebacival :) 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, trebas li arhive backupa?
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: bilo bi zgodno imati tjednu arhivu
<Bot-mrma> Takodjer bi bilo zgodno da mogu dodati jos jedan HDD na virtualku bez da ju gasim .. jebem ti virtualizirane LVMove kad nemres dodavati diskove kad ti se digne .. opet bum delal po noci .. 
<jelly-home> kak nemres dodati hdd
<jelly-home> na esxu odn. vsphere bez problema
<Bot-mrma> jelly: napravim i definiram parametre HDDa, odem na svojstva virtualke, i kontroleri su mi zasivljeni, ne da da dodajem dok ne shutdownam 
<Bot-mrma> hyper-v, znam da na vmwaretu hoce
<Bot-mrma> nemam para :( 
<jelly-home> eh, inferiorna tehnologija
<Bot-mrma> jest, upravo ! 
<jelly-home> a za windows server licence imas para
<Bot-mrma> samo jedna (management server) , virtualizatori su na besplatnom hyper-v-už
<Bot-mrma> tak da je trosak za licenciranje 3 servera  bio^3k kuna
<Bot-mrma> nije neka para
<jelly-home> kaj sad ima posebno hipervizor?
<Bot-mrma> ima vec jedno 3 godine, na 'core' ediciji win2k8R2 su napravili okljastrene windowse, u kontekstu da nemaju nista osim hyper-v role 
<Bot-mrma> prihvaca WMI i slicno pa se da fino menadzirat s 'pravih' windowsa
<Bot-mrma> malo je jeba sloziti komunikaciju jer je po defaultu firewall i GP zatvoren, ali kad slozis, fino dela
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, pa, napravi tjednu arhivu. Kompresiraj, pbzip2 ako imas vise od 4 jezgre, ili xz mozda. Ili samo pg_dump -Fc
<Mmike> s time mohs paralel restore
<Bot-mrma> morao sam ovo spreniti u dokument "za probaviti kasnije" , jebeju me pa nemrem sad
<SilverSpace> tko to opet kuka na kanalu 
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<Bot-mrma> jutro , SilverSpace :) 
<Bot-mrma> Si zakupil rakiju ? 
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: pa vec prvi dan
<SilverSpace> stoji kod mene
<Bot-mrma> Samo pitam , cim dodjem do auta,javim se :) 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj se nitko ne javlja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-mrma> mah, meni zena zgibala van grada na tjedan dana, praksa, fax, ovoono .. 
<Bot-mrma> Iako, totalno sam nelogican, tek sad - bez auta, bi morao manipulirati alkoholom :) 
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: di si ti sad mislim di sad stanujes
<Bot-mrma> na rubnom podrucju izmedju sesveta i kashine
<SilverSpace> pih 
<Bot-mrma> On meni na moju rijetko vidjenu, al uvijek rado gledanu, lokaciju - kaze 'pih'
<Mmike> au!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sutra rakija, a?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze
<SilverSpace> sutra sam cijeli dan doma cekam da mi dodu presaltati internet i telefon
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: ja sam mislio da si se odselio iz sesveta 
<Mmike> dodobas, ti tjeras uwsgi kroz sto?
<dodobas> pa trenutno... nginx... ali mozes i varnish gurnut ispred
<dodobas> pa onda imas varnish ispred nginx-a i uwsgi-a
<Mmike> da, to ovaj oce sad
<Mmike> sunce mu jebem 
<Mmike> internetsko
<Mmike> dobit ce prvo nginx + uwsgi
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a gle... danas jedno, sutra drugo, ali uvijek je p0rn :P
<Mmike> the internet is for PR0N!
<dodobas> for PRoN
<SilverSpace> ah hebote kad moras iz ljudi izvlaciti rijeci ko iz dubokog bunara
<SilverSpace> pitanje po pitanje
<Mmike> 8 ticketa stoji!
<Mmike> samo 8
<dodobas> uglavnom Mmike, ono malo sto sam koristio uwsgi... odusevljen
<dodobas> nisam ga tjerao s onim Emperator/Vassal postavkama, niti sam ga koristio kao platformu za razvoj aplikacija...
<Mmike> a sad cu vidjet
<dodobas> jer to cudo podrzava svasta
<Mmike> ima 4 www backenda sa apachetom
<Mmike> sad micem jedan na nginx
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet, jasno ce se pokazat na graficima :)
<dodobas> tjeram ga samo kao WSGI application provider
<dodobas> ali je plan ... i vise... :)
<dodobas> kad vec se vec moze implemantirati tasking/caching/interprocess shared memory...
<Mmike> i dobis tomcat u pitonu :)
<Mmike> ahahaha
<Mmike> tmux
<Mmike> ctrl-b i onda goredoljelijevodesno
<Mmike> resize panea :)
<Bot-mrma> ja uvijek , htio ili ne, zavrsim u zoni sumraka :)
<Bot-mrma> montiram novu plocu u server i ne radi, stavim plocu na stol, radi , vratim u kuciste - ne radi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: to i nije tako lose, rigth ?
<dodobas> *right
<Bot-mrma> brijem da je do CPU / hladnjak kombinacije ; kad montiram ( Xeon, njegov cooler) cooler pomocu nekakva 4 vijka s donje strane , dela, kad zavrnem cijelu pricu u shasiju - nece :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, super je :)
<Mmike> jos da sam skuzim kak sad splitati to automacki
<dodobas> splitati ?
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/tmux.png
<dodobas> ah lol
<dodobas> vjerojatno imaju koncept 'profila'
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: doktore drzim ti fige :)
<SilverSpace> meni jedna ploca u jednom kucistu je radila u drugome ne :)
<SeleS> Pozdrav svima ^^
<dodobas> dobar ulet SeleS ;)
<SeleS> ?
<SeleS> :P
<SeleS> ne kuzim, lol xD
<SilverSpace> he he Juventusov server ne radi od jucer 
<SilverSpace> guzva
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma ne... sigurno se hosting nalazi u Rimu :)
<SilverSpace> evo sad se otvorio web nakon deset minuta
<SilverSpace> enzim cega
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> usporeno radi 
<Mmike> cini se da bi dolar mogo cupcurup opet
<Bot-mrma> nasao sam ga ! mamu im je*em :) Jebucalo me bootanje jer zavrsna izrada shasije .. nije na nivou .. negdje je shlusalo, oblijepio sam sve izbocine na shasiji izolirkom, namontirao nazad plocu i sad dela .. 
<Mmike> najvise volim
<Mmike> kad netko napravi nesto
<Mmike> i kaze 'jesam'
<Mmike> a ne provjeri
<Mmike> pa bar je s kompovima to lako
<jelly> Bot-mrma: dell? :-)
<jelly> ah, složenac
<jelly> najviše volim blokirat domaće spemere, da im p.m.
<Bot-mrma> jelly: "slozenac" u kontekstu da sam ja sklapao, i kuciste i ploca su INTEL
<Bot-mrma> "tradicionalna kvaliteta" :) 
<jelly> da.  Meni je i supermicro skoro pa složenac
<jelly> whitebox, if you want
<Bot-mrma> :) To sam za vikend slagao, ni mrve problema .. 
<Bot-mrma> nda, "whitebox"; fina rijec za slozenas :) 
<Bot-mrma> nisam ni znao da imam SAS diskova po firmi, sad sam sve koje sam imal popikal u ovu kutiju :)
<Bot-mrma> jesu SAS diskovi po difoltu how swap-able ?
<jelly> ovisi više o backplaneu nego o diskovima
<Bot-mrma> *hot
<Bot-mrma> backplane ima izbocen pin, ako to mislis
<jelly> to je nužan uvjet da, a još ak piše da podržava hotswap i ak ima ručkice ;-)
<Bot-mrma> Pishe, ima :) Mislis da bi trebalo probati ? 
<Bot-mrma> *puff* 
<Bot-mrma> nema bijelog dima :)
<Bot-mrma> Ajmo sad nazad ..
<jelly> what's the worst thing that can happen
<Bot-mrma> ho, dela :) 
<jelly> vidi dmesg
<Bot-mrma> ma nish posebno, mogu firmu malo olaksati za kune :)
<Bot-mrma> nema dmesg, nema OSa jos :) 
<jelly> i drži ga barem minutu vani
<Bot-mrma> veli raid kontroler da je sve ok, rebuilda 
<jelly> huh, pa koliko dugo je bio down
<Bot-mrma> 30 sec
<jelly> HP ima 60 sekundi ili tak neš, ako vratiš unutra isti disk, ne treba rebuildat
<jelly> mađija
<jelly> tako da sa drugim storiđima ti u uputama veli da barem 60 sekundi držiš disk vani
<Mmike> nesh sam napravio
<Mmike> i flash mi se rusi k'o veliki
<Mmike> kernel: [89166.919165] nvclock[2042]: segfault at e137 ip 000000000040ad6d sp 00007fff874d0bf0 error 6 in nvclock[400000+21000]
<jelly> vendor za masivnu horizontalno skalabilnu aplikaciju koristi mongodb
<dodobas> hahaha, dobio mail da se trazi popis programa koje koristim na racunalu :)
<dodobas> da vidimo...
<igustin> neki odvjetnički ured ili uprava faksa?
<dodobas> faks...
<igustin> čuj, ističe ugovor s MS, ide produljenje... ;)
<dodobas> trenutno instalirano 1319 paketa... mogao bih to ljepo kopi pejstat u lijepi DOC koji sam dobio
<dodobas> pa nek se snalaze 
<dodobas> ljepo pise, 7. Popis besplatnih programa, programa otvorenog koda i ostalih programa.
<dodobas> pa popis ce i dobit...
<jelly> hm, moram još složit i url shortener
<jelly> dodobas: tako nama vendori daju
<jelly> upute za instalaciju, skrinšoti, još uputa, pet stranica paketa...
<jelly> nb: to su bolji vendori.  Od lošijih dobiš kitu
<dodobas> za potrebe izrade analize raspoloživih resursa na Geodetskom fakultetu molim vas ispunite u nastavku navedena pitanja. Upitnik se odnosi na računala i programe koje koristite za obavljanje poslova na Geodetskom fakultetu. 
<dodobas> kako brojati virtualne servere....
<jelly> heheh
<dodobas> i jos cemo snimiti dokument kao odt...
<jelly> ček geodetski fakultet, gdje mu to dođe 
<igustin> dodobas: :)
<dodobas> kod klaičeve bolnice... ista zgrada kao i građevniski i arhitektura
<dodobas> Kačićeva 26
<igustin> ć
<igustin> dodobas: virtualne brojiš kao fizičke, naravno
<dodobas> ok ok Kaciceva
<igustin> pitanje je softvera
<igustin> Klaićeva :P
<jelly> ah jeste
<dodobas> a kako cu na serverima pobrojat softver..., nisu napisali da traze uniq
<igustin> :)
<dodobas> naravno da oni samo zele... autokad, vindovs, vrd, ofice, i eventualno neki spec. soft za instrumente i obradu podataka
<dodobas> ali ja imam samo virtualizirane windowse, sto nas opet dovodi do pitanja, kako brojati virtualizirana racunala, imam ih 15tak na lapoptu
<dodobas> dakle onda imam 16 laptopa :D
<igustin> -> buksa
<dodobas> jos ce me optuzit da previse radim.... ajme... kad imam tolika racunala
<igustin> placa++
<SeleS> Moram ic, vidimo se kasnije :P
<SeleS> zzz
<igustin> Birajte radionice na DORS/CLUC 2012: http://twtpoll.com/61hlyp
<Guest27841> Pozdrav, evo vratio sam se nakon nekog vremena ubuntuu punovo i vec sam naišao na probleme...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> a tko ih nema
<Guest27841> dobra dobra :D
<Tomislav123> ugl instaliral sam compiz ccsm
<Tomislav123> i nakon par postavki se zablokao i nezeli učitati sučelje do kraja
<Tomislav123> sve kaj mogu je prckati po ikonama na desktopu i pokrenut nautilus
<Tomislav123> a sada sam u ono recovery mode :)
<Tomislav123> pokusao sam guglati ali nisam bio baš nesto uspjesan nemogu guglu postavit pravo pitanje na temelju mog problema
<Tomislav123> silver nisi cuo za takav problem?
<dodobas> elol
<SilverSpace> uh evo me
<SilverSpace> Tomislav123: koja graficka
<Tomislav123> radeon 9600
<SilverSpace> resetiraj compiz i uniyi
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kako se resetira compiz?
<Tomislav123> compiz i sta ?
<SilverSpace> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<SilverSpace> to ti je za default
<SilverSpace> unity --reset
<SilverSpace> to je za unity
<SilverSpace> a mozes i pobrisati sve postavke
<jelly-home> thanks
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> corav sam
<SasaGloc> ajd da i ja pitam vezano uz grafiku...  povremeno mi se slika toliko "zbrlja" da sliva dobiju egipatsko pismo.. a umjesto slika i radne povrsine vidim sliku na male male sitne kockice..  graficka je intelova (googlam kako da na linuxu vidim koja je graficka) 
<SasaGloc> sliva = slova
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep VGA
<SasaGloc> graficka je 
<SasaGloc> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<SasaGloc> nasao sam na googlu :)  tnx
<SilverSpace> tu imam i ja
<SasaGloc> kazem sve je super... samo odjednom zbrlja sve.. 
<SilverSpace> i nemam problema sa njom
<SasaGloc> restartam i opet je ok
<Tomislav123> sad mi sve trokira uzsno nakon sto sma napraivio ovo sta si reko tj nakon ovog drugoga 
<Tomislav123> da resetiram sad jeli
<SilverSpace> Tomislav123: trebao bi
<Tomislav123> i koji je shortcut za pokrenut terminal? ako mi se gui opet ne digne do kraja?
<SilverSpace> ctrl+alt+f1
<SilverSpace> ctrl+alt+f7 
<SilverSpace> za nazad
<SasaGloc> ja sam nadogradio na 12.04 pa nije pomoglo. reinstalirao sam ubuntu isto nije pomoglo (to mi je PC samo za net i email) nije da me zivcira, ali eto.. mozda nesto i naucim :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam dva racunala i rade na inielu oba
<SilverSpace> pogledaj si u log kad ti se to dogodi
<SasaGloc> to je ono tail -f /var/log/......
<SasaGloc> ?
<SasaGloc> tnx za savijet :)
<SilverSpace> imas u home za x_e
<SilverSpace> xsession-errors
<SilverSpace>   tj .xsession-errors
<SilverSpace> skriveni
<SasaGloc> evo ga gledam
<SasaGloc> ok, sad imam od kud pocet guglat :)  
<SasaGloc> i istrazivat :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledaj si i u /var/log/syslog
<SasaGloc> samo jos jedno pitane, posto me obicno hvata panika kad vidim I/O error i I/O warning ...
<SasaGloc> kaze
<SasaGloc> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/sasha/.compiz/session/10d921aff5831ef1bf13364089
<SasaGloc> 8652739000000015170036"
<SasaGloc> se trebam zabrinjavat?  :D
<jelly-home> warnings su u načelu nebitni, ako sveradi
<jelly-home> sve radi
<SasaGloc> pa .. sve radi :) osim sto mi grafika jednom dnevno pukne
<Rale> Bok ekipa. Prvi puta koristim Ubuntu i Xchat. Za sada mi se sviđa.
<dodobas> divno :)
<Rale> Za sada je to instalacija na Windows 7 putem Wubija ... ali sam zainteresiran da instaliram Ubuntu Studio radi obrade i reprodukcije zvuka.
<SeleS> Vecer ^^
<Rale> Večer
<SeleS> Sto se radi :)
<Rale> Gleda malo TV i proučava Ubuntu Grub
<SeleS> hmm, vecer iz snova :D
<SeleS> lol ^^
<Rale> Daleko od toga, ali je ok. Novi sam na Ubuntu i Linuxu pa imam što za učiti.
<Rale> Å to se radi kod SaleSa?
<SeleS> samo naprijed, nemoj odustajat kad postane tesko i sve ce bit super ;)
<SeleS> a kod mene nema nist posebno, evo malo prije spavanja obilazim forume da vidim ima li ista pametno :P
<SeleS> inace, hvala na pitanju :)
<Rale> Problem je što ima svega previše, pa čovjek mora paziti na što troši vrijeme. Meni je cilj kvalitetan zvuk preko Ubuntu Stidio distribucije.
<Rale> Studio
<SeleS> koji *buntu koristis, taj Ubuntu Studio ?
<Rale> Ubuntu 12.04 sada koristim, najnovije izdanje.
<SeleS> da, tu si u pravu, treba u pocetku dobro raspodjelit vrijeme i bazirat se na nesto sto ti bas treba i sto te zanima, a kasnije ces to znanje samo nadogradivati i sve ce ic svojim tokom ^^
<Rale> Ubuntu Studio 12.04 je posebna inačica za obradu zvuka i slike, koju sam skinuo ali nisam instalirao jer želim prvo upoznati Ubuntu "classic"
<SeleS> ma to ti je sve isto, samo drugi programi u "pocetnom paketu"
<SeleS> taj Ubuntu studio isto dolazi sa Unity, ima iste repozitorije, princip i nacin koristenja je isti, ma sve sve je isto, za to barem ne trebas brinuti ;)
<SeleS> samo sam pitao to jer sam vidio da spominjes da ti je vazan zvuk na Ubuntu studio a onda si kasnije napisao da koristis onaj pravi / original Ubuntu
<Rale> Odlično. To dodatno pojednostavljuje stvar. Želja mi je kreirati dedicirani PC za kvalitetnu reprodukciju zvuka.
<SeleS> oh, pa to je super :)
<SeleS> se bavis obradom glazbe / zvuka ?
<SeleS> mozda si neki DJ ?
<Rale> U stvari to radim za tatu koji je postao audiofil. Izgleda da Ubuntu Studio ima poseban low latency kernel.
<Rale> Starije verzije su Ubuntu Studia su imale Real Time Kernel.ž
<SeleS> zivot cine male stvari ;)
<SeleS> lol ^^
<Rale> Zato je UStudio izgleda posebno dobar za obradu slike i zvuka.
<Tomislav123> evo me opet :) jel mi moze neko rec kako da pomjenim velicinu fonta u operativnom sustavu
<Tomislav123> kod mene ovoga nema i to me jako cudi
<Tomislav123> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_11.04_Unity_Desktop_Fonts
<SilverSpace> Tomislav123: instaliras ubuntu tweak
<SeleS> ubuntu tweak je za GNOME3, 11.04 ga nije koristio jos, a imas i u opcijama koliko se sjecam o.O
<SeleS> gnome-tweak-tool, pardon ;)
<SeleS> ubuntu tweak je nesto drugo :/
<SeleS> ali da, ako koristis 12.04, imas u opcijama i u tom gnome-tweak-tool.u 
<Tomislav123> da 12.04 krivo sam gledo gore
<Tomislav123> znaci to upisem u terminal jeli
<Tomislav123> ili pod run
<SeleS> sudo aptitude install gnome-tweak-tool
<SeleS> otvori ga kao normalan program i mijenjaj tam font 
<Tomislav123> sacu vidit javim
<Tomislav123> i silver ono tvjoje je pomoglo odlicno fala
<Tomislav123> sale kaze pogresna komanda
<Tomislav123> aptittude
<SeleS> aptitude
<Tomislav123> jedan t
<Tomislav123> kopiro sma ovo tvoje
<Tomislav123> nisam preipisivo
<SeleS> ?
<Tomislav123> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<SeleS> nije ti instaliran -.-
<SilverSpace> ne koristi aptitude
<SilverSpace> nego apt-get
<SeleS> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<SeleS> da ;)
<Tomislav123> evo ide ide puno fala momci
<Tomislav123> malo glupo moras da instaliras program da bi podešavo fontove
<SeleS> imas i u opcijama ako se ne varam, nisam trenutno na Ubuntu ne mogu rec na pamet :/
<Tomislav123> ma prije je bilo
<Tomislav123> zadnje sam imo verziju iz 2010
<SeleS> 10.04 ili 10.10 ?
<SilverSpace> ja koristim myunity
<SeleS> :)
<SeleS> ja koristim kde :P
<SeleS> lol xD
<Tomislav123> ma nisma ni moro da instaliram
<Tomislav123> ima 
<SeleS> mada unity me dosta privlaci u zadnje vrijeme, morat cu mu dat dobro testiranje ;)
<Tomislav123> advanced settings
<SeleS> u opcijama ima, jelda ?
<SeleS> pa to sam ti i rekao da mozes i tam namjestit 
<Rale> Meni se sviđa Unity, u usporedbi sa Win7
<Tomislav123> ma ima jebaga :D a ja vas gnjavim bezveze
<Tomislav123> tu sve neki profici :)
<SeleS> ma nema veze, samo gnjavi ;)
<Tomislav123> koja ti je razlika između recimo gnome i kde?
<SilverSpace> samo stvar navike
<Tomislav123> al ja ne razumijem razliku
<Tomislav123> nikakvu xD
<SeleS> kde ti vise lici na win, ima slican onaj menubar dolje u kutu i sve aplikacije pocinju sa k o.O xD
<SeleS> kao sto silver kaze, sve je stvar navike i prakse, te ono sto ti odgovara ^^
<Tomislav123> aha aha pa kul
<SeleS> ja sam poceo sa gnome, sad sam na kde, al mislim da cu zavrsit na xfce xD
<SilverSpace> to kak ti racunalo stari tak i prelazis na manje zahtjevne :)
<SeleS> tocno ;)
<SeleS> znaci razumijes me :P
<SeleS> mada mogu vrtit sve, al uvijek tezim nekom minimalizmu i jednostavnosti ^^
<SeleS> ljepse je za oko xD
<Tomislav123> meni je bio nekad fora onaj cube
<Tomislav123> sad me nesto zaj***
<Tomislav123> kad ga vrtim ok ali kad stanem onda refrešira nešto titra slika
<Tomislav123> i svaki puta kada zavrtim i spustim na jednu od strana... to se nekada nije događalo uopce nije tako refreširo
<SilverSpace> imas ati
<Tomislav123> ma da
<SilverSpace> sve te efekte sam odavno iskljucio
<Tomislav123> haha
<Tomislav123> neznam ko da su mi nekada
<Tomislav123> dok sam imo 10.04 performanse bile puno bolje
<Tomislav123> kad odem na system details>graphics
<Tomislav123> pise driver unknown
<Tomislav123> jel mozda radi toga trebam li neke drajvere instalirat?
<SeleS> imas open-source graf drivere, zato ti to pise
<Tomislav123> znam mogu imat tonu glupih pitanja :D
<Tomislav123> ovaj... a jel se mogu isnalirat neki bolji
<SeleS> oni ne daju podrsku za 3D efekte, a ako i daju, onda su jako slabi
<Tomislav123> kaj trebam onda :D
<SeleS> mislim da je fglrx vlasnicki driver za ati, neznam tocno jer ja imam nvidia
<SeleS> pitaj nekog tko isto ima ati
<Tomislav123> ovaj kolega je reko da ima ati
<Tomislav123> ako se dobro sjecam
<SeleS> pitaj njega ;)
<Tomislav123> da da to fglrx mi je poznato
<Tomislav123> znam da sam tamo prcko nesto, i instaliro u onaj xorg
<SeleS> xorg.conf ;)
<SeleS> da
<Tomislav123> pa mi je riknuo cjeli ubuntu pa uff moro sizat live cd pa tamo izmjenit te podatke
<Tomislav123> jedva mi je proradil poslje pa vise nisam diral :D
<SeleS> lol
<SilverSpace> sa novim verzijama ne mozes ocekivati da budu sve laksi za racunala 
<SilverSpace> to je kao i sa igrama traze sve jaca i jaca racunal
<Tomislav123> sta sa svakom novom verzijom ce mi sve teze radit 
<Tomislav123> super :D
<Tomislav123> pa imam 2.8 proc, 1gb rama ddr1, 256 grafu ali lose radi ona
<Rale> Moraju nešto i hardveraši zaraditi ....
<Tomislav123> neznam nije bas takva kanta... ali trebalo mi radit bolje nebi trebalo ovak trokirat
<SeleS> ddr1 ?
<Tomislav123> pa e :D
<Infy_> Pa i ovdje ima živih :o
<Tomislav123> sta vi odavno niste vidli ddr1
<Tomislav123> jedino da is puknem neku dirstibuciju koja manje jede... cuo sam ima onaj linux mini
<Tomislav123> tkao nesto
<SilverSpace> joj 1G to mu nije ni pod zub
<SilverSpace> meni na 2G trokira
<SilverSpace> Lubuntu
<SilverSpace> njega si stavi
<Tomislav123> pa sta ti radis na njemu da ti trokira xD
<Tomislav123> lubuntu? to je neki sta malo jede resorsi?
<SilverSpace> Infy_: pa ne pisu zombiji 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> argh
<hbogner> kod mene samo problemi
<hbogner> sad se google earth smrzo i sve stalo
<hbogner> a cpu na 5%
<Tomislav123> welcome to club :D
<SilverSpace> Tomislav123: bez rama nis proc jos i radi ali jedae ram 
<Infy_> SilverSpace: Pa nikad se ne zna))
<SeleS> :D
<Infy_> Tomislav123: Lubuntu koristi LXDE, koji je poprično lagan na systemu
<SeleS> Lubuntu, LXDE, veoma lagano sucelje ;)
<Infy_> Ako želiš nešto extremno, nabaci openbox sa tint2
<Infy_> (eventualno)
<SeleS> :O
<SeleS> ^^
<SeleS> brb
<hbogner> argh, nije zapamtio nista sto sam klikao
<Tomislav123> ajtde fakla na preporukama mogo bi si to puknut
<Tomislav123> pisem ko s ljevom nogom xD nego jel tamo isto imam neke ovako ljepse efektice vise desktopa i cube?
<Infy_> I ne baš.
<Infy_> No, mislim da se nešto tako može postići sa xcompmgr (netko neka me ispravi ovdje :P)
<Rale> Lakše sučelje - manje grafike
<Infy_> ^ upravo to
<Tomislav123> ok a 
<Tomislav123> ko bi mi objasnil kak sredim taj fglrx
<Tomislav123> da mi radi na boljim drajverima ako to sredim mozda ce bolje funkcionirat ubuntu pa necu nista dirati ostavit cu si njega 
<Infy_> Iskreno ja imam loše iskustvo sa fglrxom. To nisu open source driveri, i po meni malo zaostaju. Ja koristim ati-video (open source driver koji dođe sa distribucijom), i so far so good. Možeš probati fglrx, pa ih poslije maknuti ako sve ne bude radilo kako treba. 
<Tomislav123> ma ja sam to vec bio radio
<Rale> Vrijede li Linux drajveri sa AMD stranica za Radeon ....
<Infy_> Pa to je fglrx, osobno ga mrzim.
<Infy_> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Tomislav123> i bilo se sve zaj*** i umoro sam dok sam sve vratio u prvobitno stanje
<hbogner> laku noc
<SeleS> fglrx su vlasnicki  ( zatvoreni ) driveri za ati / amd kartice, a ati ili radeon ( neznam kako se tocnu zovu ) su open-source graf driveri i dolaze odmah uz distru, Infy_ je sve dobro objasnio ^^
<Infy_> xorg-ati-video
<Infy_> Čini mi se
<Infy_> NIsam siguran
<SeleS> a sto se tice LXDE-a i efekata, nisam siguran i nemoj me drzat za rijec, al mislim da mozes koristit compiz na njemu o.O
<SeleS> ok Infly_ , thanks for the info :D
<Tomislav123> e to bih bilo odlicno
<Tomislav123> znaci lubuntu
<Tomislav123> evo sad cu probat ovo instlairat
<Tomislav123> a kakav je onaj linux mini
<SeleS> provjeri prije to sve nego sto ga krenes instalirat
<Infy_> Linux mini?
<Tomislav123> tako se zove distribucija vidio sam
<Infy_> Vjerojatno Mini ISO, ili Alternate instalacija
<Infy_> To ti je minimalna instalacija - sam biraš koje zelis package i slično :P
<Infy_> Mislim da obe zahtjevaju internet vezu.
<SeleS> net install, kao na debianu :D
<Infy_> E to, mislim da je to.
<Infy_> Nešto tako :P
<Infy_> Dakle ovdje ima zivih, svida mi se. Budem ostavio IRC klijent ovdje :P
<Rale> Ovaj Compiz izgleda dobro.
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<SilverSpace> LN
<Rale> Laku noć
<Tomislav123> nene 
<Tomislav123> zove se linux mint
<Tomislav123> sada sam vidio
<Tomislav123> dobro ovi drajveri su extenzije .run
<Tomislav123> sta da radim sa time
<Infy_> Pokreni ih :P
<Tomislav123> znam a sam nub ali kak
<Tomislav123> nece
<Tomislav123> sa geditom
<Tomislav123> gedit
<Tomislav123> ga otvra i zabloksa se nista se ne desi
<Infy_> Otvori terminal
<Infy_> (Gdje je file)
<Infy_> Te ga chmoddaj i onda pokreni...
<Infy_> chmod +x ime.run
<Infy_> ./ime.run
<Tomislav123> a moram mu nac lokaciju
<Tomislav123> u home/downloads
<Infy_> cd ~/Downloads
<Tomislav123> tamo sam
<Infy_> I sad pokreni ove gore naredbe
<SeleS> otvori terminal, upisi u njemu ./ i samo dovuci taj file u njega sa misem, automatski ce ti dodat putanju 
<Infy_> Hah, zaboravih na dobar stari drag'n'drop
<SeleS> ;)
<Infy_> Nema toga ovdje D:
<SeleS> inace, to malo 'glup' nacin, bolje je sto manje koristit mis a sto vise tipkovnicu i cist terminal :P
<Tomislav123> evo uradio sam to sada
<Tomislav123> sta sada
<SeleS> ide instalacija il sta vec :/
<Tomislav123> jel tolerirate vi da se pucaju ovdje komande iz terminala i tako
<Tomislav123> da ne ispadne da spamam
<Tomislav123> tomislav@tomislav-1:~/Downloads$ chmod +x ati.run tomislav@tomislav-1:~/Downloads$  
<SeleS> slobodno ;)
<SeleS> ?
<Tomislav123> pa sad sam to
<Tomislav123> sta sad nakon toga
<SeleS> jel ti pokusavas instalirati driver za graf o.O
<Tomislav123> daaaaa
<Tomislav123>  :D
<Tomislav123> skinuo sam ga
<SeleS> ctrl+alt+f1, tj. moras izac iz GUI-a 
<Tomislav123> i sad ga pokusavam instalirat...
<Tomislav123> i sta onda
<SeleS> ostavi to na miru bolje :P
<SeleS> nece ti nist radit kasnije xD
<SeleS> additional drivers, jel imas tam sto ponudeno
<Infy_> ^
<Infy_> >:D
<Infy_> E vidi stvarno
<Infy_> Ubuntu ima additional drivers
<SeleS> :D
<Infy_> D:
<tomislav123> evo me
<tomislav123> nisi mi reko sta da radim tamo
<tomislav123> i nisma se znao vratit iz onog terminala simo
<SeleS> ctrl+alt+f7
<SeleS> ti je gui ponovno
<SeleS> od f1 do f6 ti je cli
<SeleS> ;)
<SeleS> ako nije potrgano, nemoj popravljati ^^
<SeleS> ostavi to na miru najbolje :P
<tomislav123> sta :P
<tomislav123> drajveri
<tomislav123> a ja mislim da bi moglo bolje radit sa tim
<tomislav123> reci kako se inslalira lako ja to vratim
<tomislav123> a i mozda odem instalirat onaj lubuntu
<Infy_> Napokon
<Infy_> Sređeno sve
<Infy_> Kako treba.
<SeleS> sto to ak se smije znat :D
<Infy_> Evo samo moment ;)
<SeleS> btw, otisao nam je prijatelj sa driverima :(
<SeleS> ok, np ;)
<Infy_> Neka ide instalirat Lubuntu
<SeleS> xD
<SeleS> dobit ce istu stvar samo sa lxde-om lol
<SeleS> mogao je to sucelje i na tom ubuntu instalirat bez frke :P
<Infy_> Yep
<SeleS> al ajd, sta sad ^^
<SeleS> lol
<SasaGloc> osim problema sa grafikom, imam jos jedno pitanje :)
<SasaGloc> ako moze
<SasaGloc> vezano uz misa
<SasaGloc> jel normalno da povremeno postane neurotican?
<SasaGloc> :D
<SeleS> ne kuzim ?
<SeleS> o.O
<Infy_> Hahah
<SasaGloc> taman trebam kliknut da ubijem nekog a on ode u gornji desni ugao 
<BotaniCar> prekrene se naopacke, i pocne loviti macke ? 
<SasaGloc> i dok se otvori dash home
<SasaGloc> i sve to ucita
<SasaGloc> ubiju me :D
<BotaniCar> sto igras ? 
<SasaGloc> (picim WoW u trenucima dosade)
<SasaGloc> World Of Warcraft
<SeleS> mozda glupo pitanje, al jel imas na kuglicu il laserski :P
<SasaGloc> laserski
<BotaniCar> onda fakat nije bitno,Ilidan je mrtav, ja ga ubio
<SasaGloc> Logitech
<SasaGloc> isprobao 3 druga
<SeleS> hmm, imam i ja logitechov mis i radi ok, nisam imao takvih iskustava :/
<SeleS> jel koristis podlogu za mis ?
<SeleS> ikakvu ?
<BotaniCar> ma pusti podlogu, jel imas 4 piece tier bonus i igras li rogua ? 
<SasaGloc> probao sam, i sa podlogom i bez
<SeleS> rofl :D
<SasaGloc> Botani ma ja sam katastrofa los arcane mage
<BotaniCar> *purple eyes*
<BotaniCar> aww, kak losh mag ? samo trebas pritiskat 1 i blinkat ako ti ista pridje zivo
<SasaGloc> previse prilaze :D
<BotaniCar> youz haz ice !
<Infy_> evo ide SS
<BotaniCar> :)
<SasaGloc> nego. to sa misem.. isto kao i sa grafikom? da se pomirim sa time?
<SasaGloc> :)
<Infy_> http://ompldr.org/vZG51Zg SeleS 
<BotaniCar> a ono , meni se to nije desavalo kad sam wowao
<SasaGloc> nije do igre, i u programima i bilo gdje
<SasaGloc> random :)
<Infy_> Hmm
<Infy_> Još malo boje treba.
<SeleS> secđ
<SeleS> sec
<Infy_> Monotono mi izgleda ovaj i3status
<SeleS> sto je na tom ss-u, desktop :P
<Infy_> Aha
<BotaniCar> uzas :) 
<BotaniCar> ne izgleda ti ovako desktop cijeli dan ? 
<Infy_> Izgleda :P
<BotaniCar> to doma prodajes spiku da si haker ? :) 
<Infy_> Hahaha
<Infy_> Ma...produktivnost :P
<BotaniCar> "e, buraz, vidi iz cega ja chatam, ima kockasta slova" :) 
<Infy_> Irssi <3
<BotaniCar> right-o 
<Infy_> Ne mogu bez irssia.
<BotaniCar> ass-i
<SeleS> ja koristim weechat, irssi mi nema dobru temu :P
<SeleS> :D
<Infy_> Zadnje dvije godine samo sam na njemu. 
<Infy_> I fino mi radi na serveru i svi sretni :P
<SeleS> nisam mislio da cu naic na nekoga tko koristi isto cli irc cliente :D
<BotaniCar> imas server <3
<Infy_> I da, promjenio bih font, ali nažalost ovaj WM to ne dozvoljava (donekle)
<SeleS> koji imas ?
<Infy_> i3
<Infy_> i3wm.org
<SeleS> koju distru koristis, arch ?
<Infy_> Ubuntu
<SeleS> i na to si stavio i3 :D
<Infy_> Mhm
<SeleS> nice :P
<Infy_> Arch sam koristio. Jednostavno mi se ne da sve configurirat
<Infy_> Pre lijen sam :Ω
<Infy_> :\ *
<SeleS> tocno to, tocno to :D
<SeleS> archbang, treba manje konfiguracije :D
<SeleS> lol ^^
<Infy_> I da, irssi, xmpp hook (facebook+gmail)
<Infy_> >:D
<SeleS> :D
<Infy_> Archbang hmm
<Infy_> O vidi ovo
<Infy_> Ak sa Archbangom dobijem build-essentials (malo glupo pitanje), I'm in!
<Infy_> I da, SeleS, Sa ovim Ubuntu idela sa vrlo malom količinom RAMa :P
<Infy_> idlea *
<SeleS> :D
<SeleS> lol ^^
<SeleS> decki odo ja spavat, a vi mi i dalje uzivajte u carima linux-a :D
<SeleS> vidimo se sutra ;)
<SasaGloc> :)
<Infy_> Također, noć.
<SeleS> lanu noc ^^
<BotaniCar> iBok
<SasaGloc> ln
<SeleS> zzzzzzzz
<tomislav123> evo me sad kako znaci instalirma te drajvere
<SeleS> pozdrav tomislav123 .D
<SeleS> :D
<SeleS> ja ti odo spavat, al ovi su tu da ti pomognu dalje ;)
<BotaniCar> Driveri su precijenjeni
<BotaniCar> i jaž
<SeleS> sve najbolje i sretno :P
<BotaniCar> nn
<SeleS> laku noc svima jos jednom, nadam se da cemo se opet srest sutra na ircu :D
<SeleS> zzzzz
<tomislav123> noc noc
<tomislav123> :)
<tomislav123> i jel mi je osto jos ko za gnjavit
<SasaGloc> idem i ja.. pocela zena prigovarat :D :D :D
<SasaGloc> laku noc ekipa
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-08
<dodobas> sys-e
<igustin> dodobas: zornjak? :)
<dodobas> igustin: que?
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<MmikeDOMA> jel vam radi: http://www.playboy.com/
<Bot-mrma> o,da
<Bot-mrma> o,da , radi !!
<Bot-mrma> Moze pretplata ? 
<Bot-mrma> ak da strpam sql query u cron ? 
<drj_cro> Bot-mrma: a koja baza?
<Bot-mrma> postgres
<drj_cro> psql < neki.sql
<drj_cro> psql ime_baze <neki.sql
<drj_cro> al cron radi kao user postrgre ili sa suom se igraj
<Bot-mrma> nda, cronat cu to kao postgres, ako radi 
<Bot-mrma> thx
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, radi ti i kad klikces po sajtu?
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, psql imebaze -f sql.file
<MmikeDOMA> pravilnije je :)
<dodobas> psql -f sql.file -d ime_baze :)
<Bot-mrma> vacuum na 14GB bazi mi se dela vec pol sata, ni dobro :)
<Bot-mrma> hvala, decki 
<Bot-mrma> kak mi je posgres temeljito zaklo server, nemrem se ni logirati kao netko drugi :) 
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, zakaj radis vakum?
<dodobas> ili jos vaznije... koji postgres se korsiti
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da koristi 9.1
<obruT> radi vakuum jer se nada da ce ubrzati lose slozenu i indeksiranu bazu :)
<Bot-mrma> radim vacuum jer sam deletao \10GB podataka u bazi
<Bot-mrma> kaj ne bi postgres , ako mu kazem "VACUUM FULL repository;" trebao vakumirati samo tu tabelu ?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: kako je ono islo... db.repairDatabase(); za space reclaim :D
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, bi, vjerojatno i vakumira
<Bot-mrma> MmikeDOMA: iotop mi veli da vakumira i drugo ..
<MmikeDOMA> pejst
<Bot-mrma> nesmem
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> onda UMRI U NEZNANJU! :)
<MmikeDOMA> salim se
<MmikeDOMA> select * from pg_stat_activity;
<MmikeDOMA> i vidi kaj se desava
<MmikeDOMA> iotop ti pitajboga sto pokazuje
<Bot-mrma> kakvom neznanju, znam tocno kaj dela, i nije ono sto sam mu napisao :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, nema toga
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, cek da interni wiki prorostam, al' mislim da to nemres
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, ono kaj si napisao vakumira samo tu tabelu
<MmikeDOMA> koji postgres
<MmikeDOMA> prije svega
<Bot-mrma> 8.1
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: malo gledam... imam 16g podataka... no zbog brisanja... je baza na 40tak...
<Bot-mrma> u biti sam samo trebao Vacum lupit, ne full, nije mi bilo nuzno compactanje, samo space reclaim, bedak
<Bot-mrma> citam malo, veli lik da je probavao optimizirati bazu ( stari stari postgres, doduse) i najveci postotak optimizacije je dobio kad je dropao/restorao bazu ! http://www.linuxinsight.com/files/images/postgresql-database-size.png
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, 8.1 je mega-outdated
<MmikeDOMA> vec 8.3 ima znatne improvementese nad vacuumom
<MmikeDOMA> 8.4 jos vece, o 9.1 necu nit pricat
<Bot-mrma> ZNAM
<drj_cro> igustin: kad ce obrazac za prijavu na dorse? jel tamo ste 1dnu cijenu ako se prijavis do 13.5 a sad je vec 8mi :)
<Bot-mrma> pardn maj kapz
<MmikeDOMA> 8.1 se vise ne odrzava
<MmikeDOMA> na 8.4 ima nesto sto se zove autovacuum
<MmikeDOMA> i to imas upaljeno
<Bot-mrma> znam
<MmikeDOMA> i ne brines
<jelly-home> jel taj autovacuum ista radi, u 7.x je bio manje-vise beskoristan
<jelly-home> dump/restore je bio jedini _efikasan_ nacin za vratiti zauzece diska
<igustin> drj_cro: nadam se danas
<igustin> drj_cro: a pomaknuti early bird je najmanji problem
<Bot-mrma> jelly: na serverima na kojima imam postgres 9 i autovacuum delal kak treba - dela
<drj_cro> igustin: btw jel se zna koji je raspored radionica?
<igustin> drj_cro: puno veći su predavači i njihove kasne prijave
<Bot-mrma> imam jednu instancu di mi se ne pokrece iako je konfiguriran, a kad pokrenem rucno, radi 
<igustin> drj_cro: ne još, odredit ćemo kasnije nakon glasanja
<igustin> drj_cro: Birajte radionice na DORS/CLUC 2012: http://twtpoll.com/61hlyp
<drj_cro> igustin: tj dal se poklapaju tvja i od dobrice? da znam koliko para moram trazit upravu
<drj_cro> s/tvja/tvoja/
<igustin> ne znam, to je praktično nemoguće napraviti da svima paše
<igustin> drj_cro: koja od Dobrice, on će vjerojatno imati dvije
<drj_cro> ah ne dobrica.. nenad i  zenoss
<igustin> drj_cro: budući da dobrica vjerojatno ima dvije, onda se Nenad i ja nikako ne možemo preklapati
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-hme, 7.x je, well... skroz drugi postgres :) 
<MmikeDOMA> zbog MVCCa svaki redak u bazi moze biti zapisan vise puta
<MmikeDOMA> ovisno koliko transakcija u kojem trenutku cita isti redak
<MmikeDOMA> onda, svaki 'update' u biti nije 'update' nego je delete/insert
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda vremenom imas 'dead' retke, koji su 'expireali' i vise se nikad nece citati
<jelly-home> nije bitno zasto se desava slack space, bitno da se moze pocistit i oslobodit mjesto na disku 
<jelly-home> ili u najmanju ruku reusati 
<MmikeDOMA> pa, reusa se, defaultno
<MmikeDOMA> al' zbog mvcca se nekad nemre
<MmikeDOMA> i onda vacuum mora pocistiti ta sranja
<dodobas> i sad cekamo....
<dodobas> mongodb -> repairDatabase
<dodobas> samo kako bi reclaimao prazan prostor
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, koji mongo?
<dodobas> 2.0.4 ...
<dodobas> ona moja skalamerija od kartografskog servera...
<dodobas> 540 000 slika u bazu == 12GB prostra.. no ovaj si je uzeo... 26GB
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: no kako znas... onaj compact ne reclaima space... jedino mozes s repairdatabase...
<dodobas> ili sto je mozda i brze :D
<dodobas> drop/restore
<MmikeDOMA> e, da
<MmikeDOMA> tako je, repairdatabase
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam to radio tako da sam napravio slave
<MmikeDOMA> onda prebacio promet na slave
<MmikeDOMA> ubio master, slaveao ga na ovog
<MmikeDOMA> i vratio nazad
<dodobas> cak o ako uzmes u obzir onaj padding faktor... opet je 26 previse
<MmikeDOMA> ili sad imamo 5 strojeva koji su mondodbkurci
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: da tako je u produkciji
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda to u krug ide
<dodobas> zato imas replica setove... :D
<dodobas> durability my ass, manageability FTW
<MmikeDOMA> postgres + redis
<MmikeDOMA> nista drugo
<MmikeDOMA> postgres za traksakcijsko-relacijsko orjentirane podatke
<MmikeDOMA> redis za sve ostalo
<MmikeDOMA> super mi je mongodb konceptualno
<MmikeDOMA> schemaless baza
<dodobas> sljedeca iteracija kartologa ide na redis... :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' kad ne radi kak spada :/
<MmikeDOMA> hahaha :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, vidi samo, mislim, redis je nabrijani key-value storage
<dodobas> ma mozes svasta... pub/sub sto hoces...
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: si vidio Redis 2.6 ... lua scripting :D
<MmikeDOMA> nisam
<MmikeDOMA> ja to opce ne koristim
<MmikeDOMA> nazalost :/
<MmikeDOMA> al' odrzavam jedno 150 redis instalacija
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda tak gledam i to
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: a kako ste konfigurirali persistance
<dodobas> RDF ili AOF...
<dodobas> bilo bi super... kad bi mogao imati AOF koji se truncate-a nakon svakog RDF zapisivanja :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: bus doso dans u moj kraj
<SilverSpace> evo imam drugog provajdera
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1938618120.png
<SilverSpace> i malo brzu vezu
<SilverSpace> samo kaj mi jedno racunalo sad ide na internet drugo ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> dobar dl, jadan ul
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj samo jedno?
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> 2012/2013 ce biti zanimljiva za ubuntu
<dodobas> python3... hehe
<jelly> ubuntu se nije proslavio sa python migracijama
<dodobas> kako je ono islo... u 12.10 sve ce biti jos ok...
<ivoks> migracijama?
<dodobas> 13.04 problemi...
<ivoks> pa imas i python2 i python3
<dodobas> 13.10 odustaju i implementiraju canon umjesto pythona uopce...
<dodobas> 14.04 profit :)
<jelly> cega 
<SilverSpace> tko ziv tko mrtav
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: bus danas dosao 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, juyp, tamo, oko 18cca
<MmikeDOMA> eh, nemam logova
<SilverSpace> ok pase mi :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' bih dao pol prsta u vatru da ivoks svake godine dodje i kaze kak ce slijedeca godina bit zanimljiva za ubuntu :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, zakaj ti malo cesce ne pises vijesti na ubuntu-hr.org?
<SilverSpace> sad moram po netjaka pa po router 
<dodobas> eto nasao quote... vezano uz canonical i python3 by default
<dodobas> Then great for one release, then changed for the worse for no readily apparent reason, then break more and more on subsequent releases, and finally abandoned and replaced with a new scripting language developed in-house by Canonical.
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: pa gle... imena proizvodjaca koja se spominju, a pri tom ne mislim na javno objavljene intel, dell, hp, lenovo, su impresivna
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: lol istina za ivoks ali u nadi je spas 
<jelly> ivoks: koliko se sjecam napravili su zivi dzumbus tamo negdje oko 2.5 -> 2.6, problema s pathovima i modulima 
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, hajd, hajd, rantaj sad, debian je onda jos bio na 2.4 ;) <g>
<dodobas> jelly: o da...
<ivoks> jelly: ja se ne sjecam takvih problema
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks,  kak ne, poraspadalo se sve
<ivoks> dodobas: zelis reci da je python3 default?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: moguce, ne sjecam se
<dodobas> ivoks: pa tako su rekli napraviti za ovaj 12.10 
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: pa je, i trebalo im je godinu-dvije da sve sloze kak spada, i sad je to ubuntu isto pokupio i sve 5 ;-)
<SilverSpace> odoh
<dodobas> jelly: kao sistemski paketi na jednom mjestu, user-installed na drugom, đumbus
<jelly> (osim sto nije sve 5 i jos ima bar 2-3 nacina za zapakirati neku pajtonusu)
<ivoks> ah, da...
<ivoks> dh ima dva sustava za pakiranje python modula
<ivoks> ali jedan i drugi bacaju module na isto mjesto
<jelly> policy, kakav policyt
<ivoks> jelly: nije to do policya, vec do promjene u nacinu izrade deb paketa
<jelly> ivoks: koji pise gdje
<ivoks> konverzija na verziju 3 ce potrajati
<ivoks> jelly: oba pisu na isto mjesto
<jelly> ivoks: ama GDJE je definirano sot se koristi, nego u policyijma
<ivoks> jelly: pa kazem ti... deb paketi su se mijenjali, alati za iste su se mijenjali
<jelly> ivoks: dobro, i gdje pise sto se mijenjalo?
<ivoks> http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<jelly> tko to normira, nego python policy
<ivoks> valjda tu pise
<jelly> jok
<jelly> osim ak su dodali u zadnjih 6 mjeseci (cisto sumnjam)
<jelly> backportati nesto sto koristi python na stariji debian je uzas
<jelly> (where stariji debian = 6)
<ivoks> ah, pardon
<ivoks> http://wiki.debian.org/Python/Policy
<ivoks> dodobas: tko je tako rekao? tko su to oni?
<dodobas> ivoks: internet 
<jelly> tak da nemam povjerenja u nesto sto ce canonical petljati s pythonom na svoju ruku
<ivoks> brijete jer ste krivo procitali ili je netko krivo prenio
<ivoks> ideja je da instalacijski CD ima samo jednu verziju pythona na sebi
<ivoks> ne da python3 bude default
<ivoks> dakle, alati koji su na CD-u ce biti prilagodjeni pythonu3
<ivoks> It is a release goal for Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) that we ship only Python 3 on the desktop CD images. Don't worry, Python 2.7 will still be available in the archive, and more specifically 'main' for now. But we want all libraries and applications on the desktop CD (or more specifically, those packages with Task: ubuntu-desktop (also minimal and standard) to be running on Python 3. 
<ivoks> The ultimate goal is really to relegate Python 2 to universe for 14.04 LTS. 
<ivoks> to je za 2 godine
<dodobas> ivoks: lijepo kaze.. Task: ubuntu-desktop (also minimal and standard) to be running on  Python 3
<dodobas> dakle, iako nece biti 'default' , bit ce primary
<jelly> jok, nego nista nece ovisiti o dvojci
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to znaci da defaul install nece imati python binary
<jelly> uopce neces imati /usr/bin/python, samo python3
<ivoks> It is indeed true that this means /usr/bin/python will not exist on a fresh install from desktop CD until it's installed explicitly, or implicitly by way of an unported dependency. /usr/bin/python3 will exist though. 
<jelly> to je ok
<dodobas> ah well, poveselio se za nist
<jelly> to je jedino tehnicki realno izvedivo, da je python -> python3.2 morali bi jako puno stvari mijenjati u odnosu na debian
<dodobas> ls -l /usr/bin/python
<dodobas> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Tra 24 01:27 /usr/bin/python -> python3
<ivoks> jelly: puno upstream koda ne bi ni radilo
<ivoks> ili bi trebao patchati sav kod da poziva python2
<jelly> dodobas: to nije debian based OS ;-)
<ivoks> rekao bi da je to OS na kojem svi python alati ili ne rade ili ih je distribucija patchala, pa nemaju veze s upstreamom
<ivoks> sudeci po broju ljudi koji rade na archu, rekao bi da je ovo prvo :)
<ivoks> neg... nisam ja mislio na python2-3-stagod
<ivoks> kad sam rekao da ce biti zanimljiva
<ivoks> prije samo 2 godine tesko je bilo zamisliti da ce oracle, intel i hp imati svoje standove na UDS-u
<ivoks> ne samo standove, nego i platiti cijeli event :)
<dodobas> jelly: nije :D
<ivoks> znate da hp proda jedan server svakih 15 sekundi?
<ivoks> printer svake 2 sekunde
<dodobas> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<jelly> hp obično ne prodaje servere jedan po jedan, nego u malo većim buntovima
<ivoks> jelly: vise je rijec o broju prodanih servera, nego kako ih prodaje
<jelly> dodobas: hardlinkova, symlinkova, veselje
<ivoks> -rwxr-xr-x 3 root root 10408 Tra 24 01:27 /usr/bin/python3  
<ivoks> -rwxr-xr-x 3 root root 10408 Tra 24 01:27 /usr/bin/python3.2 
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> zakaj to, pobogu
<ivoks> -rwxr-xr-x 3 root root 10408 Tra 24 01:27 /usr/bin/python3.2mu  
<jelly> zato da se u argv[0] vidi "python3"
<jelly> (jedini napola smisleni razlog zašto nisu sve symlinci)
<ivoks> nema smislenog razloga
<jelly> jebo me pas, zašto to đubre reusa paste id-jeve
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dobio sam ponudu pisati knjigu :)
<ivoks> mozda je i spam... :)
<jelly> knjigu o čemu
<ivoks> baculi
<ivoks> idem spavat
<ivoks> 'noc
<jelly> <g>
 * jelly ide na ručak
<MmikeDOMA> gm
<MmikeDOMA> i ja bi jeo
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, kaj ima na repertoaru?
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.links.hr/artikl-101.205.004
<drj_cro> solarna? kaj mislis vani radit?
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, micek, jesi tu?
<dodobas> reci gicek
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> sorreay
<MmikeDOMA> kad instaliram nesto sa pip install
<MmikeDOMA> kak vidim sto sam sve instalirao?
<dodobas> pip freeze
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> al' to mi pokaze
<MmikeDOMA> cuda
<MmikeDOMA> al' ne i ono kaj sam instalirao
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, neke stvari dodju cim instaliram pip
<MmikeDOMA> a neke sam stavio naknadno
<MmikeDOMA> jel' mogu kak vidjet koje su kak? ):)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: cek... koristis pip u virtualenv ?
<dodobas> ako da onda mozes inicirati virtualenv --no-site-packages
<dodobas> cime dobijes 'blank' okolinu
<dodobas> idem se u prasit... l8r
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<MmikeDOMA> doso klijent i reko, instaliarjtemi to i to
<MmikeDOMA> i ja reko pip install -U ccssblatra
<MmikeDOMA> i tak je kroz godinu dana trazio oko 40ak paketa
<MmikeDOMA> i sad hocu popis toga svega
<MmikeDOMA> a da ne idem kroz tikete
<ivoks> mislim da cu popiti coolaid
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-l321x/pd?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&ST=dell%20XPS%2013&dgc=ST&cid=79646&lid=4226210&acd=sEuxyDAL5,23765875074,901pdb6671
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj coolaid?
<ivoks> fancy laptopi i to
<MmikeDOMA> dobro, kaj je taj nvidia driver bio tak potrgan u 11.04?
<MmikeDOMA> pa sve mi je potrgano :/ svako malo mi se display razleti
<civija> ima li neko da je upgradeao 10.04 na 12.04?
<ivoks> ja, ali samo servere
<civija> i je li bilo kakvih trzavica ili je proslo glatko?
<ivoks> pa proslo je glatko
<ivoks> ovisi sve o servisima koje imas
<ivoks> cuo sam da postoje problemi sa slapdom
<ivoks> al to je vec rijeseno, cini mi se
<civija> to ne koristim
<civija> apache, bind, dovecot, postfix, ...
<civija> standarni servisi
<civija> mislim da ne bi trebalo bit nikakvih problema
<ivoks> dovecot configuracija se znacajno promijenila
<ivoks> moj savjet ti je da ju pogledas i izdvojis custom postavke
<ivoks> jer je sada splitana u vise konfiguracijskih fileova
<ivoks> onda sve te svoje custom postavke mozes staviti u zasebi file
<civija> ok, tnx
<civija> pogledat cu
<MmikeDOMA> Silver Anodized Aluminum and 13.3" HD (720p) Truelife WLED Display with 1.3MP HD Webcam
<ivoks> mozda ce te pitati za grub
<MmikeDOMA> koja je to rezolucija?
<ivoks> 1366x720?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kol'ko je para taj HP?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<MmikeDOMA> da, jedino s tim rezolucjama jebeju :/
<ivoks> koji hp?
<MmikeDOMA> taj sto si pejstao gore
<MmikeDOMA> a
<MmikeDOMA> dell :)
<MmikeDOMA> <- debilcek :)
<ivoks> soma dolara je pocetni model
<civija> ivoks: sto za grub?
<ivoks> civija: pitat ce te zelis li nastaviti instalaciju bez gruba (mozda)
<ivoks> civija: kazes ne i odaberes disk na koji da se instalira
<ivoks> ne pita uvijek; ne znam tocno kada i zasto, nisam istrazivao
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: al to je ultrabook
<civija> aha, ok
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, to je bed, ili?
<ivoks> nema mreznu karticu
<MmikeDOMA> meni se cini 
<ivoks> nema vga out
<MmikeDOMA> ha?
<MmikeDOMA> vgaout manje vise
<MmikeDOMA> al', kak nema fakin mreznu :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ima wifi samo?
<ivoks> zato sto je tanji od uticnice za mrezu :)
<ivoks> ima dodatke koji se spoje
<ivoks> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/PopupProductDetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=04&sku=A2402464&price=29.99&client=config
<MmikeDOMA> zanimljivo
<MmikeDOMA> ak moze 8 GB rama u njega
<MmikeDOMA> cini se jako super
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pip radi na razini okoline, nema nekog centralnog loga, koliko je meni poznato
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, skuzio
<MmikeDOMA> apt-get install python-pip
<MmikeDOMA> nakenja vec svoja sranja
<MmikeDOMA> i onda samo dodajes gore
<MmikeDOMA> al', rsync is my friend
<ivoks> nema 8gb
<ivoks> nema dodavanja rama, niti baterije
<ivoks> nista nije promijenjivo
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: da si napocetku definirao okolinu :) da si znao... :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, hm, kak' to mislis?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, eh, rats. 
<MmikeDOMA> neznam
<MmikeDOMA> cini se presuper :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' mi 4 GB rama malo :/ tol'ko mi pojede chrome sa kayakom :/
<ivoks> to nije all around laptop
<ivoks> vise sminka
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: napravio bi mu virtualnu okolinu, i sve njegove pakete tamo instalirao
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ok, i onda? po cem je to razlicito od ovoga? tj, sto sam dobio time?
<ivoks> Preliminary Ship Date: 6/5/2012
<ivoks> tad me vise nema u usa
<dodobas> stigla hrana... pisem kasnije
<ivoks> kvragu, opet necu nis spavati
<MmikeDOMA> a prestanite s hranom!
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jetlag? jos uvijek?!
<hbogner> dodobas, dobar tek
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ma telefon zvoni non stop
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: i onda se nikako priviknuti
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/toplinski-udar-u-subotu-u-nedjelju-zahladzenje-10-stupnjeva.html
<ivoks> taman kad se vracam :)
<MmikeDOMA> taman kad sam u istri
<MmikeDOMA> na alkoholnim pripremama za svadbu :)
<MmikeDOMA> heh
<hbogner> momacka?
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> kum se iskazao fino :)
<MmikeDOMA> aahahaha
<MmikeDOMA> u delnicama u nedjelju snijeg :)
 * igustin :Å¡tuc:
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, samo nemojte zavrsit u bankoku
<hbogner> nemojte se igrat mamurluka :D
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: bilo je: snicla u umaku of senfa + riza; grasak varivo ili grah varivo + rebra ili kobasa; juneci gulas + tjestenina ili pire; ostalo standardna ponuda (cevapi, pljeska, i sl)
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, kme :/
<MmikeDOMA> sto si jeo?
<jelly> grah solo
 * jelly uglavnom ne jede mesinu
<hbogner> e MmikeDOMA kad si vec kod hrane, prosli vikend i prvi maj, sam isprobavao cevape po sarajevu :D
<MmikeDOMA> odlicno
<MmikeDOMA> aj i ti
<MmikeDOMA> pritisni me
<MmikeDOMA> ajde, SVI
<hbogner> u 4 dana 4 razlicita mjesta
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pricaj mi i ti kako si jeo u Wendy's ili tako necem
<hbogner> kod zelje su jos bili najbolji
<hbogner> tj "Zeljo 2"
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: vele kolege da je snicla bila super, i cevapi isto
<Bot-mrma> "kum se iskazao", a trazi participaciju :) Reci mu da , ako saznam da je zaradio na momackoj, dolazim na naplatu u krvi :)
<hbogner> a poslje s lokalnom ekipom na rostilj, na rostilju zna se, cevapiii
<igustin> Bot-mrma: ne valjda i od slavljenika?
<jelly> da fakat, participaciju treba traziti od ostalih a ne od mladozenje
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: i ja sam se upravo najeo :P
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, za to se ici obrati :)
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, a kaj si ti fino jeo, momcino? :)
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: koji dio Istre treba izbjegavati taj idući vikend? :/
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, nemam pojma
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<jelly> velika je istra ;-)
<Bot-mrma> igustin: slavljenik ni nish kriv za kumove nedjela :)
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: tunjevina-sir u lepinji ;)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.apartmentsbarbara.com/villa_barbara
<MmikeDOMA> to
<Bot-mrma> MmikeDOMA: kakve veze ima ico s Hrvojem ?
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, ti si isto anti-meso?
<jelly> igustin: oho, di to
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, obojica su linux sysadmini :)
<igustin> jelly: daleko ;)
<Bot-mrma> MmikeDOMA: ne jebe me kaj je tko, jebe me kaj ti kum planira momacko koje cemo svi platiti :) Di je tu dzabalebarenje ? :)
<jelly> igustin: don't care, reci di ;-)
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: ne inače, svaštarim raznoliko
<Bot-mrma> Jebate, ne znam kad sam zadnje na sebe nekaj potrosil, a sad me silite na to :)
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, cugu i hranu, samo :)
<jelly> igustin: pa i ako je u jamerici ili engleskoj, opet me zanima reda radi ;-)
<igustin> jelly: Rovinj, fast-food Aqua
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, eh, pa vidis, taman u subotu mozda svratim tamo :)
<Bot-mrma> "samo" :) Pa poanta momacke je da te bacimo u financijski ponor, i tebe i kuma :)
<jelly> igustin: eto vidis, tamo svaki put stanem 15 minuta kad idem busom u pulu
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: neš' ti ni znat di te voze ;)
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, al' nekak ti se nebih javljao jer cu bit u cudnim stanjima :)
<igustin> jelly: lol, eto... to je 20 m od busne
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, nda, ne, al' dobro
<Bot-mrma> MmikeDOMA: ne ? A, koja je poanta momacke ? :)
<obruT> jel se tko igrao stogod s zend soap-om ?
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, da, ti si upravo iskrizan s liste uzvanika! :P
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: đizus, pa to nije daleko ;) uništit ćete apartman :(
<igustin> obruT: nemoj sad offtopičariti :P :D
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, ja ti nemam pojma. navodno su ti pripremljeni na to, tj, stalno dolazi takva ekipa gore :)
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: ali još nisu imali ovakvu :/
 * igustin ne kuži koja je fora ić se napit 220 km od doma, al' dobro ;)
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, jednom, na kava/pivi, objasnim :)
<igustin> ako se do sad nismo uspjeli naći, od sada ćemo još teže :)
<jelly> ...da se uspijes otrijeznit do doma?
<MmikeDOMA> ah, nene
<MmikeDOMA> nije moja zena takva
<MmikeDOMA> (rece on, pun nade)
<jelly> sad nije, al kad budete legalno vezani... everything changes
<igustin> kakva? da skuži da si pijan? :D
<jelly> buahahahaah
<igustin> ne moraš ti, javit će joj MUP ili hitna :P :D
<Bot-mrma> ja sam danas, nakon ~2 godine braka , shvatio da mi je to bila greska
<igustin> Å¡to? :)
<obruT> Bot-mrma: dugo si cekao
<Bot-mrma> ne da mi nije drago kaj sam se zvezal, nego bi lakse dobio vrtic kao samohrani otac (na papiru)
<jelly> hahah
<igustin> a lol
<Bot-mrma> a da, mislim, u svim mi je drugim aspektima ok, al ovo kaj nemrem na sve molbe za svakaj napisati "jadan,sam, dete, nemam zene" :) eeee
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> zanimliivo
<Bot-mrma> MmikeDOMA: pa gle mog kuma (ino) ,sve zivo na te fore radi, a nisam covjeka u sretnijoj vezi vidio
<hbogner> igustin, Mmike-ova zena ga je chipirala, ima gps, gsm module i senzore za pracenje otkucaja srca, tlaka i alkohola u krvi
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, pa kak, mislim, pa kaj nije on muz?
<hbogner> ako mu se digne broj otkucaja zna da se zabavlja i odmah ga zove
<Bot-mrma> nisu oni u bracnoj zajednici
<Bot-mrma> iako imaju decu u skoli vec :)
<hbogner> ako mu padne tlak zna da je krv otisla na drugo mjesto i opet ga zove :D
<igustin> hbogner: rotflmao
<jelly> Bot-mrma: heh, a nista porezne olaksice ovo ono
<Bot-mrma> jelly: ja sam debil . Ja bi placao puni porez drzavi, ne smeta me to.
<igustin> još gore - prirez na neoženjene :P
<Bot-mrma> cek, mozda asm krivo shvatio, pokusavate mi reci da mi je ovako bolje ?
<jelly> Bot-mrma: to ti samo dragi $DEITY i Porezna uprava može reći
<Bot-mrma> pa , na poreznu se i pozivam, mislite da je isplativije biti ozenjen ?
<jelly> teoretski bi trebalo biti, da
<jelly> u praksi ko zna
<Bot-mrma> Sad sam platio racuna za ~^kkn , ni jedan moj, uzmite to u obzir prije nego mi kazete da mi je super :)
<Bot-mrma> *~3kkn
<Bot-mrma> I jos imam za pivo danas ! :)
<jelly> Bot-mrma: trebal si se ozenit za nekog decka koji je novcano odgovorniji :->
<Bot-mrma> TO !!!!
<igustin> uh, ode topic u mp3
<jelly> ... sam sto to kod nas ne ide
<Bot-mrma> Ne znam, ja asm s svojom drugom polovicom oduvijek, nisam imao drugu vezu vec dugo, po svem sto slusam, i bolje :)
<Bot-mrma> Mislim, nemre TOLIKo ljudi pricati o vecina-je-sponzorusa, a da nije istina 
<Bot-mrma> tak da se pitam, da se razvedem, di nac neku ,a da me ne zeli samo oguliti .. naravno,ukoliko ne idem u lov na neku koju bi ja ogulio (ne odjecu)
<Bot-mrma> a ovih koje bi ogulio je grad sve puniji
<Bot-mrma> ruzne seke su zavrsile u ormarima, po cesti hodaju ove kaj carape u grudnjaku drze
<Bot-mrma> Esemti, znate koji je izazov ujutro, nakon nepotpune jutarnje erekcije, proci kraj Ekenomskog Fakulteta?
<Bot-mrma> I onda se jos zlocinke trljaju o mene u tramvaju !!
<Bot-mrma> Dodjem na posao izmucen kao da nisam ni spavao !
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, onda prvo na wc pa onda radit
<hbogner> to je kolega radio kad je ucio u sveuculisnoj
<Bot-mrma> hbogner: pa, to nekak po defaultu ide, nisam ni spominjao :) Al , takve su da bi i mrtvaca probudile 
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, slike iduci put 
<Bot-mrma> hbogner: zar zaista mislis da ti trebaju moje slike ? Ja bi na /msg okinuo MmikeDOMAu "e,moze one day entry na storage" :)
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, :D
<Bot-mrma> tjelovjezba je za one koji nemaju interneta: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548387_449479478411671_173494666010155_1674397_1191072930_n.jpg
<dodobas> e MmikeDOMA 
<dodobas> gdje smo ono stali ?
<dodobas> aha...
<dodobas> dakle mozes napraviti virtualnu okolinu za python...
<MmikeDOMA> ok, i sto dogbijem time?
<dodobas> i onda u tu virtualnu okolinu instalirati sve pakete koji ti trebaju
<dodobas> dobijes lakse odrzavanje
<dodobas> i izoloranost okoline
<dodobas> npr. taj servis radi samo s django 1.2.4 i ako imas instaliran sentry verzije 0.3.4
<dodobas> neki drugi servis treba django 1.3.5 i bla bla...
<dodobas> oba mogu istovremeno funkcinorati u svojim okolinama...
<MmikeDOMA> da, imam samo jedan servis
<MmikeDOMA> nista drugo
<dodobas> nije bitno...
<MmikeDOMA> bitno je, jer mi komplicira setup
<dodobas> a gle, sad ne znas sto si instalirao  :)
<dodobas> niti mozes jednostavno napravit update paketa.
<dodobas> jer ako imas virtualnu okolinu... jedina je razlika sto ne zoves /usr/bin/python ... nego /negdje/moje/superduper/virtualnaokolina/bin/python
<dodobas> a da ne govorim da sve mozes raditi kao user....
<MmikeDOMA> sad imam u /usr/local sve
<MmikeDOMA> i nesmejem radit k'o user sv
<dodobas> que?
<MmikeDOMA> a glupi policy
<MmikeDOMA> nema user kaj sebi instaliravat stvari
<MmikeDOMA> ugl, nisam siguran da imam prednost od virtualne okoline
<Bot-mrma> mislis, nisi siguran da imas dobitka ? :)
<dodobas> pa... ok...
<Bot-mrma> Imas prednost nad virtualnom okolinom cim si stvaran :=)
<dodobas> ja bez toga ne mogu raditi :)
<dodobas> python moduli u /usr ... brr
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: sad si rekao jednu od "top3" neistina koje svaki korisnik racunala u jednom trenu izgovori :)
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: 'ja bez tog ne mogu raditi' ?
<Bot-mrma> da
<Bot-mrma> ja bez bilo cega mogu raditi, i bez posla :) Samo mi je sjebanije :)
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: ofkors, idem upravo printat 20 stranica teksta na kamen...
<dodobas> prvo moram cekat kisu... pa cu onda hvatat kapi kise na kamen koje ce erozijom izdubiti tekst
<dodobas> posaljem ti prvi draft oko 2432... :D
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: nemoj printat, memoriraj i prepricaj 
<jelly> woohoo, windowsi imaju sudo
<jelly> runas /user:jelly-vm\jelly "msiexec /i koješta.msi"
 * jelly naučio nešt novo
<hbogner> jelly, kaj nije bilo prije godinu dvije prica da je ms patentirao sudo :D
<jelly> neb znala
<jelly> radim sve pod domenskim accountom koji nemre ništa instalirat, a na XP se može samo jedan user ulogirat... pa sam do sada se svaki put morao izlogirati i ulogirati kao lokalni admin
<ivoks> http://lh4.ggpht.com/-P3qki_lbXoE/T6gHQTDeYyI/AAAAAAAABvw/uN1P1nHrnCU/s800/IMG_20120507_095638.jpg
<ivoks> :]
<hbogner> ivoks, a kaj to tocn je?
<jelly> poor man's blade chassis
<jelly> bez redundantnog napajanja.  prototip?
<jelly> ili su napajanja jedno ispod drugog
<SilverSpace> konacno sve postavio 
<SilverSpace> wan me mrzio 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ubuntu server ARM
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> cool
<jelly> za one koji nemaju para za virtualce, prodaju se mali fizikalci
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> samo jos treba sloziti storage koji ce moci izdrzati random io od tih 32 fizikalca istovremeno
<dodobas> sys-e
<ivoks> pitanje:
<ivoks> sto vam smeta u 12.04 kao serveru?
<ivoks> ili u prethodnim verzijama
<jelly-home> "quiet" ste maknuli, jeli
<jelly-home> also: RHEL6 je dodao progress bar za boot, wtf
<ivoks> mislim da ne
<jelly-home> ivoks: piši!
<ivoks> al to se da sloziti...
<jelly-home> sve se da složiti
<ivoks> jos nesto?
<jelly-home> pa i da Ubuntu bude okej serverski os
<jelly-home> <g>
<ivoks> sad imamo session, pa da prodiskutiramo
<jelly-home> hw support, sa naglaskom na fc san, storage od glavnih low- midrange- high- vendora
<ivoks> da, to je na tapeti
<ivoks> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20530/state-of-the-server/
<ivoks> pa mozes dodati
<jelly-home> ma mogao bi svašta da mi chrome nije pao tri puta u zadnjih 10 minuta
<ivoks> ili dodji na ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-a
<jelly-home> al ja nisam interesantan jer nisam koristio ubuntu kao server vise od sat-dva
<ivoks> svi su interesantni
<ivoks> reci zasto ga nisi koristio
<jelly-home> Sign in
<jelly-home> Please note that if you've registered with Launchpad you can use your existing Launchpad credentials to log in.
<ivoks> za pad, da...
<jelly-home> zato sto nema prednosti nad debianom sto se tice supportabilityja i zato sto je (percieved) manje stabilan
<ivoks> eto, rekoh
<ivoks> percepcija ubuntua kao desktop os-a
<jelly-home> nb. kao konzervativni igrac, cak i da se support za hw pojavi, $employer i nas IT tim ne bi odmah skocili zamijeniti sve RHELe navrat nanos, nego bi gledali ima li supporta lokalno , i pustili 1-2 godine da se situacija stabilizira
<ivoks> da, jasno...
<jelly-home> mozda bi koja manje bitna instalacija isla na LTS za test
<ivoks> poznat ti je Ubuntu Advantage?
<jelly-home> nesto se mutno sjecam... ne
<ivoks> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
<ivoks> to ti moze prodati i moja firma :)
<SilverSpace> ta amerika
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je onaj dio s lokalnim supportom, jel
<jelly-home> za RHEL ima par igraca, Nimium mi pada na pamet -- od njih smo uzeli slaganje clustera za neke stvari
<ivoks> jelly-home: u principu, canonical prodaje support, ali ga mozes kupiti kroz lokalnu firmu
<ivoks> da, jasno... niste ni pomislili da bi se to moglo napraviti na ubuntuu?
<jelly-home> ivoks: vidi hw support.  (also: oracle db supported os)
<jelly-home> tako da da, nismo ni pomislili
<ivoks> da, ok
<ivoks> hvala :)
<ivoks> hw support ide na bolje; HP je gurnuo ubuntu u tier 1
<ivoks> a i DELL ce uskoro
<ivoks> oracle... vidjet cemo, svakako ne ubrzo
<jelly-home> oracle mi vise nije bitan, storage vendori su krucijalna stvar za ukrasti support $$$ od redhata
<jelly-home> low i midrange tipa HP EVA, IBM Storwize, SVC, DS3500, DS5300, EMC CLARiiON, NetApp u tom rangu
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, to su sve ne-tehnicke stvari
<ivoks> jelly-home: 'quiet' cemo razmotriti
<jelly-home> još je bilo par stvari kojih se sad srećom ne sjećam
<jelly-home> nekakvi debilizmi zajednički Debianu i 'buntu, npr. mdns uključen po defaultu
<ivoks> tocno... evo, spomenem
<ivoks> mdns nije ukljucen po defaultu
<jelly-home> gut
<ivoks> eto, hvala na infou
<ivoks> session je gotov
<jelly-home> np! :-)
<ivoks> - disable quiet on server
<ivoks> - do not hide grub menu
<ivoks> - integrate HA documentation into server guide
<ivoks>  - multipath could use some improvement
<ivoks>    - storage device with more than one path to the storage
<ivoks>    - customers don't quite know how to use it
<ivoks>      - how much of this is vendors
<ivoks>      
<ivoks>  - storage questions
<jelly-home> <ivoks>      - how much of this is vendors # support manje-vise ulazi upstream u dm-multipath redovito, osim za _neke_ vendore koji guraju svoje closed-source drivere iz raznih razloga
<ivoks> morma ici...
<jelly-home> tschuss
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: je negdje zaglavio :)
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ne DOMA
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ha sad mi ne rade sportski kanali 
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je oslabio signal 
<SilverSpace> na spliteru
<SilverSpace> grrrrr
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> command and conquer na linuxu :)
<ivoks> doduse, web app, al opet... :)
<ivoks> Thank you for your recent download of Command & Conquer Tiberium Alliances
<ivoks> from Ubuntu Software Center.
<jelly-home> /o\
<tomisav123> pozdrav pozdrav
<SilverSpace> poz
<jelly-home>     drav
<tomisav123> eto ono od jucer sam sve sradio zahvaljujuci vama nego
<SilverSpace> liverpool razvaljuje 
<tomisav123> jos mi "cube" u compizu ne radi dobro
<SilverSpace> ni nece
<tomisav123> kako nece?
<SilverSpace> za cube treba imati stroj
<tomisav123> kako je nekada radio odlicno
<tomisav123> ugl ne zalim se da torkira il nesto nego ne radi dobro
<SilverSpace> nekada ? manje zahtjevni gnome 
<tomisav123> problem je u tome sta mi nece povuc naprimjer prozor
<SilverSpace> brb
<tomisav123> iz jedne strane cuba na drugu
<tomisav123> povuce ga cim pustim klik misa ili cim pustim tipke na tipkovnici prozor se vrati tamo di je bio
<tomisav123> tako naprimejr bilo koji prozor da otvorim na svakoj od starnica kocke
<tomisav123> necu ih moci premjestati bit ce mi samo damo di sam ih prvobitno otvorio, sto je mnogo glupo ostlao inace sve radi ok
<tomisav123> instaliro sam ovaj teamviewer pa ok neko hoce da vidi o cem se radi...
<SilverSpace> kazem ti nece raditi 
<SilverSpace> 1G rama imas
<SilverSpace> radeon kartica
<SilverSpace> koristi rade expo
<tomisav123> ma radit ce ;)
<tomisav123> kazem ti perforanse su dobre
<tomisav123> sve je ok mogu po otvarat puno programa i vrtit cube
<tomisav123> ali nemogu nosit prozore ljevo desno i to me uzasno smeta
<jelly-home> a ak stavis wall umjesto cube jel ih onda mozes premjestat
<jelly-home> probe radi
<tomisav123> idem probat
<tomisav123> da
<tomisav123> radi sasvim normalno
<tomisav123> kako bi trebo i na cube da vrti
<tomisav123> nosim ga ili mišem
<jelly-home> e sad vrati na cube i nadaj se najboljemu :-)
<tomisav123> ili sta mi je laske tipkovnicom
<SilverSpace> netko je prevadao compiz bez nasih slova :)
<jelly-home> pa i ti pišeš bez naših slova
<SilverSpace> na ircu uvijek
<jelly-home> eto vidiš
<tomisav123> haha :D
<tomisav123> ajde idem probat
<tomisav123> a-a
<tomisav123> svaki puta kada prebacijuem slika se stabili stabilizira i "trepne"
<tomisav123> i onda mi se prozor vrati na starnicu di je bil
<tomisav123> puno bi je bolji cube nego wall bilo bi steta da ne radi
<tomisav123> da pukenm na forum post mozda se nekom događalo vec ili da probam guglat?
<jelly-home> jel ih vučeš lijevom tipkom ili čime
<SilverSpace> hebo vas efekti 
<SilverSpace> sve to pogasiti
 * jelly-home ne koristi cube jer a) nema compiz b) ima workspace postavljene u matricu, dvije dimenzije
<tomisav123> ma nas zato to 
<tomisav123> ma da ja imam velik ekran
<jelly-home> efekti su nebitni, compiz je super jer nema window redraw kad se mijenja workspace
<tomisav123> imo bi ja jedan desktop
<tomisav123> imam 15 incha ekrancic sa rezolucijiom 1024 max
<tomisav123> nista mi ne stane na nejga
<jelly-home> ponovno iscrtavanje svega zna itekako iritirati
<SilverSpace> cetri workspace i expo i to mi je dovoljno
<jelly-home> kad nisi spojen na 30 servera
<SeleS> vecer svima ^^
<tomisav123> bok
<SilverSpace> uh sad sam sve shebo sa router ima
<SilverSpace> prije sam sve slozio da mi radi a sad nece i nece
<jelly-home> vrati stari backup?
<SilverSpace> ma nije u tome problem 
<SilverSpace> novi provajder
<SilverSpace> novi router 
<SilverSpace> i sad tp-link 703 nece raditi 
<SilverSpace> u njemu treba nesto namjestiti a probavam svasta i nece
<SilverSpace> ni luci mi ne otvori i preko ssh ne mogu na njega
<SilverSpace> osim kad se preko wifi spojim na njega onda i web i ssh radi
<SilverSpace> preko lana nece
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<SeleS> ajd uzivajte decki, zzzz :)
 * ivoks slusa predavanje 'What is Goobuntu?' :)
<ivoks> by Google
<ivoks> zamisli, ne mijenjaju interface
<ivoks> reboot svih desktop strojeva kosta milijun $
<ivoks> 10.04 na 12.04 je za njih proces od 4 mjeseca
<budz0r> ma kaj je to njia
<budz0r> *njima
<jelly-home> ivoks: 4 mjeseca je izvrsno za x tisuca radnih stanica, da vidis koja je tlaka prebaciti 200-300 radnih stanica sa XP na 7 
<ivoks> je, slazme se
<ivoks> hp koristi openldap za internu organizaciju
<ivoks> symas im je support
<ivoks> u 7 godina nisu ih nazvali niti jednom
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dobra vijest je da su razvili bazu brzu od berkley db
<jelly-home> necu biti zlocest, al poanta BDB nije u brzini nego u featurima i portabilityju
<ivoks> sqlite je 23x brzi u pisanju
<ivoks> a citanje je nemjerljivo brze
<ivoks> i to random inserts
<ivoks> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/255220/new_from_dell_an_ubuntu_linux_laptop_targeting_developers.html
<jelly-home> a da tek vidis koliko je devnullDB brz u pisanju
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-09
<ivoks> ali ovaj brz u citanju :)
<ivoks> i pouzdan
<ivoks> :D
<Bot-mrma> Jutro :) 
<MmikeRMRM> zvalo me drzavno odvjetnistvo sad
<MmikeRMRM> da im je murijal dala moj broj
<MmikeRMRM> i da neki dejan savic ili nesto
<MmikeRMRM> dal' je protjeran, veli
<Bot-mrma> Kak lijepo , smanjio bazu s 14GB na 480Mb :) 
<MmikeRMRM> ili sta
<ivoks> kak sam se nacugo
<MmikeRMRM> reko, ja vam znam postgres/mysql, neznam ja za protjerivanje :)
<Bot-mrma> DEJAN SAVIC! 
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, \o/ :)
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, sta se pilo?
<Bot-mrma> Kakvi debili :) 
<Bot-mrma> DULE SAVICH !
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> pivo
<ivoks> razni stouti
<ivoks> alei, pa cak i ovi odvratni IPAi
<ivoks> IPA je nesto najodvratnije sto se moze pit
<dodobas> IPAi ?
<ivoks> ma da...
<ivoks> neko posebno njihovo pivo
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> ko da pijes deterdzent
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> special chemicals :)
<MmikeRMRM> kak da promjenim window title
<MmikeRMRM> veli internet PROMPT_COMMAND u bashu
<MmikeRMRM> al' bas mi ne uspijeva
<Mmike> jelly, pre dobar ti pastebin! :)
<igustin> ne znam zašto još nije puknuo gore adwordse :/
<Mmike> igustin, kosa ti se sasusila!
<igustin> ?
<igustin> koja kosa?
<Bot-mrma> exactly :)
<Mmike> jelly-hme, pre dobar ti pastebin :)
<Bot-mrma> bome je :) 
<Bot-mrma> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582160_432835623395827_420112221334834_1680941_97079806_n.jpg
<Bot-mrma> Za sve moje decke :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Bot-mrma> utro, silver
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rakija ce ispariti :)
<Bot-mrma> sad ga bas na /msg nagovaram
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nece, nece
<Mmike> :)
<Bot-mrma> nece , nece, muziku od Ceceeeeeeeeeee
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne bi bas reko stara vec pitala kaj mislite :)
<SilverSpace> uh ne kuzim zasto mi se nece ssh spojit na router
<Bot-mrma> imas gresku, ili samo timeout ? 
<Bot-mrma> jebemti, pa linuxasi se i u skvotere infiltrirali : http://hacklab01.org/blog/56-program/232-hacklab01-program-za-travanj-2012.html
<Bot-mrma> medika == skvot
<SilverSpace> timeout
<Bot-mrma> si flashao router ili nekaj ? 
<SilverSpace> hm gle radi kad ga na lap prikopcam 
<Bot-mrma> a lap>PC ssh dela ? 
<Bot-mrma> i obrnuto ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> Connection timed out
<Bot-mrma> PC>lap == C.timed out ?
<SilverSpace> ali ne desktopu u swich ukopcan onda ne
<Bot-mrma> mozes preformulirati zadnju recenicu ? 
<SilverSpace> imam swich 
<jelly-home> %$#@ opis problema "ne radi mail"
<SilverSpace> u kaj mi je sve prokopcano 
<Bot-mrma> jelly: to si na mail dobio ? :)
<SilverSpace> i tu je radilo sve
<jelly-home> Bot-mrma: ne, na telefon od kolege zaposlenika koji ne zna Å¡to prodaje 
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam glavni router zamjenio sad mi ovaj drugi router na swichu ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu do njega
<jelly-home> na kraju je ispalo da nekome ne radi spajanje na gmail submission (587) jer ima strgani lokalni dns server
<Bot-mrma> jelly:( divota jedna
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: ako sam ispravno shvatio, imas swich na koji ti je sve spojeno, pa i router, taj si swich zamijenio jos jednim routerom, i od onda problemi ? 
<jelly-home> vise nista ne primam prek telefona, fino sve u ticketing i basta
<Bot-mrma> ja primam prek telefona, i onda zamolim da mi polako objasnjavaju jer otvaram "telephone ticket za njih" 
<Bot-mrma> obicno ne zovu 2x, brze im je da oni natipkaju
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: iz routera mi je u swich spojeno i na taj swich  mi je spojen jos jedan mali tp-link 703n do kojega nemam pristup 
<SilverSpace> vis 
<SilverSpace> nece se ssh ni kada ostavim samo na swichu taj drugi mali router i racunalo 
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: meni zvuci kao da ti je na tom "malom" upaljen IDS/firewal koji te odjebava. Si mozda portscanao taj "mali" prije nego je SSH prestao raditi ? 
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: nebi onda ni radio kad ga na lap spojim
<SilverSpace> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.15 port 22: Connection timed out
<Bot-mrma> jer,ako ne radi ssh na "malom"; ne bi smio raditi ni za jedan PC, ako za neke radi,a neke ne ( gdje oni kojim ane radi ipak mogu uspostaviti SSH prema 3coj lokaciji) , opda imas problem s PC<>"mali"
<jelly-home> routeri obicno ne daju pristup ssh sa WAN porta (sa "interneta")
<Bot-mrma> e,da, jelly ga je piknul iz prve, da nisi na DSL port spojil u switch ?
<SilverSpace> ma nije
<SilverSpace> budem sad probao u pc spojit taj "mali" 
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: velim , ako ti spajanje s jednog na mali dela, a s drugog na mali ne, a drugi moze na prvi, onda te firewall ili nekaj blokiralo 
<jelly-home> ne pricam o tome, nego ono sto je tebi normalni interni segment, to je tom "malom" mozda vanjski
 * Bot-mrma se sav oznoji kad se pocne pricati o segmentima
<Bot-mrma> " "A Virtual Disk Provider for the specified file was not found”" wtf
<Bot-mrma> mene ovi windowsi zezaju,namjerno
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ali sad sam sve iskopcao i ostavio "malog" i pc na swichu i opet ne radi 
<SilverSpace> kaj je prije bez problema radilo 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: #define ne radi
<SilverSpace> ne mogu se ssh na "malog"
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: aj budi dobar pa kroz web sucelje, ako mozes do njega, provjeri firewall / IDS, i iskljuci ih privremeno
<jelly-home> koja ip adresu ima taj mali switch?  koji ip adresu ima tvoj pc?  jesu li u istom segmentu?
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: ne ide ni web 
<Bot-mrma> o0o0o0
<Bot-mrma> factory reset pa probat opet ? 
<jelly-home> koji port od malog routera je spojen na switch, njegov WAN port ili neki njegov LAN port
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: bezpotrebno sam to vec jednom napravio 
<jelly-home> koji DHCP server je aktivan?
<SilverSpace> jer kad ga upiknem u lap radi i web i ssh
<SilverSpace> izgleda da swich hebe 
<jelly-home> pa upikni PC na isto mjesto
<SilverSpace> bbl idem probat
<Bot-mrma> jelly: kaj ne bi rogue-DHCP konflikt razmrdal dinamicke klijente, ali ostavio otvorene portove na DHCPu na miru ? 
<jelly-home> ovisi
<Bot-mrma> ili mislis da su mu klijenti dinamicki pa su im ruting tabele otisle u .. Sesvete ?
<Bot-mrma> Ovisi ? Meni pokrene election ako skuzi jos koji DHCP i to se rascisti vrlo brzo, vecina proizvodjaca postavi "nizak" prioritet po defaultu
<jelly-home> pa da, ali koji je pobijedio, i kakav imaju firmver
<Bot-mrma> Treba nam Silver s jos informacija :)
<jelly-home> na iskonu mogu iskljuciti dhcp server na njhovom routeru, al se onda STB ne boota vise 
<Bot-mrma> STB = set-top-box ? 
<jelly-home> da, a bagra ih svako malo resetira
<SilverSpace> jao poludit cu 
<SilverSpace> kad ga ustekam u pc radi ssh
<SilverSpace> preko swicha ne
<Bot-mrma> jelly: mah,brijem da nije isto kad imas bundlano vise usluga IPSa kod sebe pa ti distribuiraju informacije za sve usluzne aparate DHCPom, i kad se pokolju dva "obicna" routercica
<Bot-mrma> *ISPa
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: isto vrijedi na koji god switch port su komponente ustekane ?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541217_3640162494864_1598356329_2864716_456449238_n.jpg
<Bot-mrma> uff, fala Mmike
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: da probao sam prestekavati i samo na swichu ostaviti pc i "malog" i ne radi 
<SilverSpace> Connection timed out
<Bot-mrma> a direktna zicana veza PC<>mali isto ne dela ? 
<SilverSpace> radi tako sad isprobao
<SilverSpace> swich izgleda nesto jebe
<Bot-mrma> xje
<jelly-home> a kad spojis isti port od malog u switch kopji je radio sa "direktna zicana veza PC<>mali" i PC u switch onda ne radi?
<jelly-home> bitno da je bas isti port
<SilverSpace> ne radi
<jelly-home> a lampice za link svijetle
<SilverSpace> da rade
<jelly-home> onda imas problema sa tim ekstra kabelom koji koristis ili sa switchem
<Bot-mrma> Jebeno :) Imam ti ja tak jedan swich koji sve hoce, samo ne routa IP telefoniju na 2 porta .. magic
<SilverSpace> i to je sve radilo do jucer
<Mmike> ohoho, novi virtualbox, ohoho :)
<Mmike> budz0r, aj se javi nekad kad ces moc :)
<Bot-mrma> ima kakav hyper-v manager za linux ? 
<Mmike> de prestani s tim vlasnickim poluproizvodima :)
<Bot-mrma> to mi prica zaljubljenik u oraclov virtuali-nazovi-zator :) Ne dajem ti za pravo da liniju ispod veseljenja tom poluproizvodu, koristis rijec poluproizvod :) 
<Bot-mrma> Ne, fakat, osudjen sam ( i ne zalim) na hyper-v, ali mi nista ne diktira da ga menadziram kroz windowse
<Mmike> istina, vbox je isto vlasnicki
<jelly> vbox je jos uvijek pol-pol
<Mmike> mah, besple je i radi fakat ok za ovo kaj mi treba
<Mmike> sad, dal' bi ga u produkciju di stavio, nemam pojma
<jelly> besplatan da, ali su zanimljive stvari vlasničke
<Bot-mrma> interesantno kak se nisu s hyper-v om mjerili na https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VBox_vs_Others :) 
<jelly> hm, ta tablica mi izgleda strgano u kromi
<jelly> ah, strgana je i u Firefoxu i Operi
<Bot-mrma> i kod mene 
<Bot-mrma> nisam ni ocekivao bolje od njih :) 
<budz0r> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> budz0r, ti si se s torrentima igrao malo, right?
<budz0r> davno
<budz0r> zakaj?
<Mmike> kaj si za tracker koristio?
<dodobas> Mmike: sto ne valja ? :)
<SeleS> mogu vam ja ikako pomoc, imas dosta iskustva s torrentima ;)
<SeleS> *imam
<dodobas> Mmike: DHT ti nije dovoljan ili softver ne podrzava ?
<SeleS> DHT niti PEX nesmijes koristiti, iskljuci ih u klijentu
<SeleS> na ozbiljnijim trackerima ide ban za to ;)
<SeleS> uzrokuju nepravilne statistike, i to se gleda kao varanje onda
<Mmike> SeleS, treba mi u lokalnoj mrezi
<SeleS> znaci nisi vezan za neki 'pravi' tracker
<hbogner> SeleS, koji k... 
<SeleS> sto ?
<dodobas> SeleS: ti si samo korisnik... koji skida...
<dodobas> to se ne broji...
<hbogner> pa zasto bi netko banao dht?
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> cilj je prosriti ga
<SeleS> kao sto rekoh, uzrokuje nepravilne statistike, i za to ide ban
<hbogner> ahaa, sad kuzim ti koristis zatvorene trackere
<SeleS> ban vecin trackerima
<hbogner> bezveze
<SeleS> da
<SeleS> koje vi koristite
<hbogner> otvorene
<SeleS> zakaj -.-
<Mmike> SeleS, ne :)
<hbogner> a zakaj ti koristis zatvorene?
<Mmike> sale, imam 300 GB podataka koje moram prosiriti na hrpu strojeva u lokalnoj mrezi
<SeleS> to si najgori, ima dosta spama, nikad neznas sto skidas itd
<SeleS> brzine male
<SeleS> nema seedera
<SeleS> nema zajednice
<SeleS> itd itd
<hbogner> SeleS, pa sta ce mi zaednica
<Mmike> skuzio sam da u biti ctorrentu moram rec da max jedan klijent moze cuclat, inace nema smisla :/
<hbogner> za to
<dodobas> Mmike: pojasni
<hbogner> SeleS, cilj torenta je distibuiranost a ne zatorenost
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ak pustim ctorrentu da se na njega spoji 10 klijenata koji onda sisu s njega, ode mi disk i/o u kufer
<Mmike> i onda umjesto da kroz pipu imam gigabit, imam 15ak mb/sec
<dodobas> Mmike: pa well, to je bilo za ocekivati... zato i distribuiras load
<SeleS> gle, nitko nije spomenuo nikakvu zatvorenost, tu je rijec samo o nivou na kojem jesi sa time i na koji nacin koristis trackere i torrente
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ak stavim svakom da moze imat jedan client na sebi, onda je to kul
<Mmike> tj, sad cu ti rec dal' je kul :)
<hbogner> SeleS, nekoristim ih toliko, tako d ami je nebitno
<dodobas> Mmike: to bi trebalo raditi
<SeleS> ok, nema ljutnje frendos ;)
<SeleS> samo sam mislio da trebate mozda pomoc oko privatnih trackera ^^
<hbogner> ma nema ljutnje nikakve, smao kazem :)
<dodobas> SeleS: koliko si torrenta stvorio ? :)
<SeleS> dosta ;)
<hbogner> SeleS, i treba mu pomoc oko privatnih trackera, ali oko kreiranja :D
<SeleS> al sve za privtne trackere
<SeleS> ok
<SeleS> reci :D
<hbogner> oko kreiranja tracker,a ne torrenta :d
<SeleS> aha, mislis bas dignu stranicu ?
<dodobas> tracker nije stranica :D
<hbogner> ne
<SeleS> na neki cudan nacin i je :P
<dodobas> pa imas interface za tracker... koji eto... dostupan je preko http protokola u browseru
<SeleS> za magnet linkove ti netreba tracker, tj. server s kojeg preuzimas podatke, nego se koristi taj DHT 
<dodobas> ali tracker nije stranica
<SeleS> ok ;)
<SeleS> i sta ti na kraju treba, pomoc oko trackera il kreiranja torrenta za neki tracker ?
<dodobas> pa ako niti nikad instalirao tracker... onda nemos puno pomoc
<dodobas> *nisi
<SeleS> ok, a zasto bi ti instalirao tracker, kojom prigodom ?
<Bot-mrma> Za dan Antifasizma ! 
<Mmike> SeleS, ma koji tracker da instaliram :)
<dodobas> jer mi treba distribucija na 1000 racuala... koju su na internoj mrezi
<dodobas> jedne datoteke velicine 300Gb
<Mmike> dodobas, u biti, mysql baze od 300GB :)
<dodobas> ili 2000gb... who cars
<dodobas> *cares
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: ako moguu malo u offtopic, koja vrst datoteke i koja vrst OS-a kod klijenata ? 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, ja sam inicijator
<Mmike> mysql datadir
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: nije moje nego of Mmikeela
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: kaj delas ?
<Mmike> slazem mysql cluster sa petstomilijardi slejvova
<dodobas> ja sam mu savjetovao da zaboravi tracker...
<dodobas> i da sve gura preko DHTa
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380178_307671705974377_109557809119102_703508_950086591_n.jpg
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: to se jednokratno bude torrentalo ?
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, pa, da
<Mmike> osim u slucaju nekog ispada ili neceg
<Mmike> al' najcesce jednokratno
<Bot-mrma> moze ovo : http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_rdist.htm  ?
<Mmike> kad moram samo jedan ili dva stroja inicijalizirati onda je torrent malo overhead
<Bot-mrma> ja bi htio zilion robova :) 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, nisam probao, al' to se cini sporo za puno hostova i velike transfere
<SeleS> hmm, mislio sam da bi mogao pomoc, al izgleda da nist od toga, oprostite na tracenju vremena lol :P
<SeleS> sretno :D
<Bot-mrma> meni izgleda da bi to bilo sporo koliko i host koji serva
<Bot-mrma> SeleS: samo ti pomazi, nista mi ne odbijamo ! 
<Bot-mrma> Mogao bi pomoc s kojom pivom ! 
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: rdist mi se cini zgodan jer nadzire promjene nad onim kaj servira , koliko sam skuzio, moze obavijestiti klijente da se nesto promijenilo (nisam siguran koliko ti je to bitno)
<SeleS> hah, piva uvijek pomaze, barem to nije upitno ;)
<Bot-mrma> SeleS: kad/di ces nam pomoci, i koliko nas smije doci ? :)
<SeleS> ma svi ste pozvani ;)
<SeleS> lol ^^
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, nije bitno, mysql datadir syncam
<hbogner> SeleS, nepomaze uvijek, ako te muci zeludac onda je pelinkovac bolji :D
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, rdist se cini super za male fileke
<Bot-mrma> osim pomoci pivama, iznimno cijenim pomoc u obliku rostilja :) 
<SeleS> al u mysql i te stvari se ne kuzim :/
<Mmike> SeleS, pa de mi reci koji tracker, srcanu mu opnu :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: da, torrent bi mogao biti najbezbolniji 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, jedino, bed je s torrentom sto mu treba 
<Bot-mrma> zato sam i poceo gledati integrirane alate, al dobro, stavis torent, maknes torent, kaj sad
<Mmike> za 300GB file mi prvo treba oko 15 minuta za napravit innobackupex snapshot. Onda od toga da napravim .torrent mi treba oko 10 minuta
<Mmike> sad je to vec skoro pol sata
<SeleS> @Mike, stvar je tume sto ja ne kuzim sto ti zelis napraviti, lol :/
<Bot-mrma> jebem ti uzinu, kud je to otislo, pred 5 godina ne bi ni pocinjao to raditi jer ne bi imao CPUa :) 
<SeleS> ti zelis napravit torrent koji u sebi ima 300GB veliki file ?
<Mmike> a ak imam jedan-dva stroja za buildati onda mi je sshfs+rsync bolji/brzi
<Mmike> SeleS, ne :)
<SeleS> eto, lol ?
<Mmike> SeleS, imam direktorij koji ima 300GB podataka unutra. Zelim taj direktorij izkopirati na 10+ strojeva, najbrze sto mogu
<igustin> Mmike: floppy
<Mmike> prvo sam imao neke skripte kojie su pazile kaj tko di. Pa onda A kopira na B sve. Onda A kopira na C a B kopira na D, Onda A kopira na E, B kopira na F, ... i tako dalje
<igustin> Mmike: ili RS232
<Mmike> al' to je uzas za manageiranje
<Mmike> a bittorrent je k'o stvoren za to
<Mmike> sad koristim ctorrent i opentracker
<Mmike> pa gledam jel' ima kaj bolje
<hbogner> igustin, ha ha ha
<Mmike> ej
<Mmike> rs232
<dodobas> Mmike: ali ne treba ti tracker :)
<Mmike> sjecam se ja kad sam sa nortonom kopirao stvari tako
<Mmike> dodobas :P
<Mmike> ok, ne treba
<Bot-mrma> jel se vec da kupati u moru,bez srcanih udara i grceva ? 
<dodobas> tko bi jos htio diati opentracker zbog jednog mega transfera :)
<SeleS> jesu li ta racunala u mrezi na koje trebas to kopirati ?
<Bot-mrma> http://goo.gl/N3GB7
<Mmike> SeleS, yup, lokalna mreza
<Mmike> tj, da, svi su u istoj mrezi
<hbogner> jej, rsync:  ...  (xfer#258393, to-check=709729/968986)
<Mmike> kak sam ja danas lijen
<SeleS> pa mozda malo bubnem glupost, al zasta onda ne napravis share za taj folder i da svako racunalo uzme ono sto mu treba o.O
<hbogner> SeleS, svima treba sve
<SeleS> jel brzina kojom ces ti skidati taj torrent ovisi o brzini servera na koji ga stavis
<SeleS> ok, ipak sam bubnuo glupost xD
<Mmike> SeleS, da :)
<Mmike> SeleS, ideja s torrentom je da svi skidaju od svih
<SeleS> dobro, to mi je jasno, lol :P
<SeleS> znaci, kreiranje torrenta nije problem, problem je gdje ga hostat ?
<SeleS> jelda ?
<Mmike> znaci, ako imam 100 GB i treba mi 10 minuta da ih skopiram sa stroja A na stroj B, onda ako tu sad stavim i stroj C, trebat ce 20 miunta da to stigne na oba stroja
<Bot-mrma> ne :)))
<Mmike> bilo da prvo kopiram s A na B pa onda na C ili istovremeno s A na B i C
<Bot-mrma> SeleS: Mmike nema problem u klasicnom smislu, trazi nacin da optimizira proces koji vec postoji i radi :) 
<Mmike> s tim da u zadnjem slucaju postoji mogucnost da ide jos sporije
<SeleS> aha, onda zanemarite moje gluposti :D
<SeleS> lol ^^
<Mmike> al' ak imam 10 strojeva, onda sam tako usro motku, jer sansa da ce svih 10 strojeva istovremeno citat s istog mjesta sa A je mala, pa ce diskovi umrijet
<Mmike> SeleS, ok, i koji tracker sowtware preporucas? :)
<Bot-mrma> jebote, sto volim ljude koji su samozatajni :) 
<SeleS> kaj sam ja tu samozatajan, ja se ne razumijem u to i nisam od velike pomoci a ne zelim pisat bezveze gluposti o kojima nemam pojma, lol :P
<SeleS> pa ne zelim smetat jer vidim da vi vec imate uigran posao :D
<Bot-mrma> pfft, kak mozes smetati kad te coik izricito zamolio za savjet 
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: bittracker ti nije ok ? 
<Bot-mrma> ima i SSL podrsku, kod drugih to nisam vidio 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, to mi je nepotreban overhead
<Mmike> ctorrent je mega-super jer nema nikakvih mega-dependencyja na sebe
<Mmike> inaj bittornado ili kako vec, brate mili, povuce python djidja za popizdit
<SeleS> jel trebas preporuku bittorrent clienta ?
<dodobas> Mmike: zato ga stavis u privatni env :P
<dodobas> SeleS: samo ako radi bez GUI-a:D
<SeleS> sec
<dodobas> na komandnoj liniji... da se lakse skriptira :D
<Bot-mrma> dodobas: ovo zvuci kao jeka od juce "ja bez priv.env. ne znam delat" :) 
<Mmike> SeleS, ne, trackera
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: a moram gurat... Mmike je tvrd ponekad :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, glupo mi na sve stsrojeve instalirat tol'ko drekova
<dodobas> onda ga naucis nesto novo.... pa je srean i evangilizira
<dodobas> Mmike: ali pazi ovo...
<dodobas> ako je na strojevima isti 'OS'
<dodobas> onda napravis jedan virtual_env... i distribuiras ga po svima :D
<Mmike> podjecas me na prijatelja jednog
<Mmike> koji bi sve u C#-u
<dodobas> ja ti samo govorima kako ces rijesiti 'python deps' problem
<dodobas> ako bas moras bittornado korisiti...
<SeleS> rtorrent, ima cli podrsku mislim :/
<SeleS> koristio sam ga prije na seedboxu ali kao WebUI preko browsera
<SeleS> znaci bio je GUI
<SeleS> al ima cli 
<SeleS> ist
<SeleS> isto
<SeleS> vidis, da jos imam taj seedbox, onda bi mogli preusmjerit promet preko toga :/
<SeleS> da ja seedam sa tog servera a ga samo skinete 
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: aj ti jednostavno slozi torrent i daj piratebayu da vam to tracka :) Ionak sam 25% siguran da i njih hostate :) 
<SeleS> al onda ti i drugi mogu skinut torrent ako ga vide, PB nije pouzdan :O
<Bot-mrma> lako zakriptira sadrzaj torenta , kak mislis PB nije pouzdan ?
<Bot-mrma> nda, dekripcija sadrzaja bi pojela jos vremena, zaboravi. 
<Bot-mrma> ali me i dalje zanima kak PB nije pouzdan
<SeleS> vidis koja se drama dize oko njega stalno, plus ima previse spama tamo a i dosta 'spijuna' njusi tamo -.-
<SeleS> ozbiljno ;)
<Bot-mrma> drama, spam i njuskanje nisu referentni za nejgov scenarij koristenja, ne ?
<SeleS> ok 
<Mmike> dodobas, ne kuzim
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj kaj fali aptu za rjesavanje dep problema?
<dodobas> pa nista... ali je velika razlika izmedju 'rm -r virt_env' i apt-get remove....
<dodobas> jer ne radi rekurzivno :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ctorrent, kad mu dam .torrent, da pocne seedat, vec 10ak minuta 'checking hash' radi :/
<SeleS> radit ce jos dugo, sve ovisi o cpu, memoriji itd :)
<SeleS> drago mi je da si uspio rijesiti problem ^^
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 12 minuta
<Mmike> hm
<SeleS> to ti je zbog velicine file-a, 300GB nije malo :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: pretpostavljam da imas vecu datoteku od raspolozive memorije, jebi ga, bas malo citam kak su ti hash checkeri za torrente u kurcu 
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> tak da, ovehead je i tu
<Mmike> al' za 10+ strojeva brijem da se isplati
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<Bot-mrma> ako nish, znas za iduci slucaj 
<igustin> PostgreSQL Magazine #01 - pgmag.org/01/download
<jelly> http://pgmag.org/01/read
<jelly> (nemrem klikat u xchatu ak nema http://)
<Bot-mrma> Sjetio sam se, bitchx ! To moram doma stavit' 
<Bot-mrma> nisam se mogao sjetiti iz ceg sam ircao prije :)
<Mmike> da, igustin 
<Mmike> slijedi standarde, bogara mu
<jelly> bitchx se već par godina ne održava
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, irssi
<Bot-mrma> jelly: nisam ni ircal par godina , nisam znao 
<SeleS> decki, jel vas mogu pitati cime se vi bavime, mislim od cega zivite i tako to jer vidim da dosta 'rasturate' po svemu ( naravno ne morate odgovoriti ako ne zelite ) 
<SeleS> pitanje je postavljeno u pozitivnom smislu :)
<civija> vecina ih je tu fiktivno zaposlena, svi kao nesto rade s kompjutorima ali u stvari nitko ne kuzi sta oni u stvari rade
<jelly> so jes jes
 * jelly je fiktivno zaposlen u fiktivnom ISP-u
<SeleS> lol, ne ozbiljno pitam, jer vidim da ste svi jako dobro obrazovani i upuceni sto se toga tice :)
<civija> ja niti sam obrazovan niti sam upucen
<civija> to mi sef stalno govori :)
<SeleS> lol, ok :)
<SilverSpace> civija: ti si za odrzavanje pozitivne atmosfere u firmi :)
<civija> tako je
<civija> kad je atmosfera negativna onda ja moram ukljucit klimu da stvori malo ugodniju atmosferu
<Bot-mrma> civija: zvuci kao da imamo istog shefa :) 
<Bot-mrma> Ja sam zaposlen u realnom sektoru i odrzavam fiktivne servise 
<civija> Bot-mrma: to samo zato jer su svi sefovi isti :)
<Bot-mrma> uzas
<Bot-mrma> civija: neki su gori :)
<civija> istina
<civija> ali ne smijem pricat/pisat lose o sefovima jer ovaj budz0r sve logira pa ce me izdati :)
<Bot-mrma> imam android-powered telefon koji sam kupio cim su se pojavili u nas. Danas, par godina kasnije, i dalje imam isti telefon i ne mogu se sjetiti pod milim bogom jednog razloga da kupim za XXXkn novi koji je isti drek, ali s vecim ekranom ( i kracim trajanjem baterije, posljedicno). Zakaj vi kupujete telefone, osim zbog kvara na starom ?
<Bot-mrma> civija: uvijek mozes reci da su ti 'haknuli irc' ; 'oni' to stalno rade 
<SeleS> ok, hvala na odgovorima decki, nadam se da necete nastradat zbog mene, lol :P
<SeleS> :D
<civija> Bot-mrma: tako je, i ne samo 'oni'
<drj_cro> Bot-mrma: imam maemo-powered telefon i necu ga mjenjat dok se ne raspadne :)
<drj_cro> al to samo zato sto ih vise nema :)
<Bot-mrma> SeleS: ovisi kak definiras stradavanje, ja sam nastradao cim imam posla :) Netko drugi bu rekao da je nastradao pa ga nema .. sta ces :) 
<Bot-mrma> drj_cro: a , da budem iskren, ja bi svog zamijenio jer je pohaban ( funkcionalno i dalje ispravan) , ali sam skrt spizditi ~500 ili vise kuna na sebe. Nadao sam se da bu me netko dodatno motivirao 
<SeleS> Bot-mrma: lol, istina :D
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zakaj se ovi tp-linkovi kolju
<Bot-mrma> tp linkovi su ? 
<SilverSpace> routeri
<SilverSpace> negdje grijesim u konfiguraciji ocito u openwrtu
<Bot-mrma> cek cek cek , pa to sam te pitao pred 4h, ti si flashao te aparate, i stavil si openwrt ? 
<Mmike> hm
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: ovak, od oka , http://strongvpn.com/dd-wrt-ts.shtml : IP Conflicts
<Bot-mrma> If you complete the "2-router setup", you may need to change the "subnet" on the DD-WRT router in order to avoid conflicts with the router/modem in front.
<Bot-mrma> i tak, kad imas 2 WRTa na mrezi to zna nekad bit zajebano, pogotovo ako si samo c/p image 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: jedan(glavni) je orginal "mali" je openwrt
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu do veceras imati ciglu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r_> oj, 12.04 korisnici, koristi li tko autofs za nfs shareove?
<budz0r> civija: fasovo si!
<Mmike> budz0r, ja koristim za sshfs
<dodobas> Mmike: report :d
<Mmike> da, neznam
<Mmike> ne radi nesto kak spada
<Mmike> krene sve super i onda stane nakon cca 10ak giga
<Mmike> i ctorrent na svim strojevima kaze da nemam dosta mjesta
<Mmike> a imam oko 2 tere prazno na svakom stroju
<dodobas>  /tmp ?
<jelly> budz0r: zasto pitas
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: razlika izmedju cigle i ovog kaj sad imas i nije prevelika, kod cigle se prepoznaje ulozeni trud :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, neznam sad, nemam vremena trenutno za istrazivanje toga
<Mmike> ovo ce mi trebat za cca 3 tjedna kad se megaturboultradeluxe site prebaci kod nas
<hbogner> mljac mljac
<budz0r> jelly: zato kaj mi na 10.04 radi a na 12.04 ne, ista konfa :)
<jelly> budz0r: 32 ili 64bitni OS?  32 ili 64bitni kernel?
<budz0r> jelly: 64bitni
<jelly> i jedno i drugo?  Onda ne bi trebalo biti do http://lwn.net/Articles/494993/ al ko zna
<budz0r> jelly: i jedno i drugo
<jelly> a z početak jel radi rpcinfo -p server i showmount -e server
<budz0r> jelly: mount tog istog nfs share-a preko fstab-a radi normalno
<civija> kao sto rekoh problem je PEBKAC :)
<civija> i kao sto sam dokazao kod mene 12.04 radi :)
<budz0r> lol
<SeleS> Mmike: koliki si stavio 'Piece Size' ? Na 300GB bi ga morao povecat sa onog pocetnog iznos 
<budz0r> e nemres vjerovat, proradilo
<budz0r> jebo te utuntu
<Mmike> SeleS, nisam nista, defaultno sam sve ostavio
<Mmike> .torrent file mi je velik 3.5 MB
<BotaniCar_> pita madre !3.5M .torrent ?
<BotaniCar_> (sham)pita madre 
<SeleS> dobro, .torrent file je velik 3.5MB al sadrzaj u njemu je 300GB... sa vecim sadrzajem povecavas i taj Piece size da ga on razbija na vece il lakse dijelove tako da sve ide glace... Inace za npr 700MB - 2GB se ostavlja po defaultu, sve ostalo malo dizes po potrebi
<BotaniCar_> ima neka metrika tog dizanja ili 'rule of thumb' metoda ?
<jelly> kaj nije puta
<jelly> BotaniCar_: što više piece-ova to veći torrent
<SeleS> neznam sad jel postoje pisana pravila, al covjek koji me to ucio mi je rekao da do 3GB nista ne diram, a kasnije da postepeno odredim koliko bi trebalo stavit
<SilverSpace> e sad fakat vise ne mogu do routera :) ne radi vise nigdje
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> svi koji stavljaju piece manji od 256KiB su idijoti ;-)
<SeleS> onda bi i sam .torrent file trebao bit manji
<SeleS> 3.5MB je dost veliko za .torrent file :/
<jelly> je
<BotaniCar_> jelly: je , putta , al .. kolaci mi se jedu 
<SeleS> koji error dobijes u klientu, jesi li uspio napravit checking na pocetku kad stavis taj novi torrent seedat ?
<BotaniCar_> kad smo kod toga, nisam nikad jos videl .torrent tak velik, Mmike, da nisi ti sam sebi i neki windows virus zaljepil ? :) 
<Mmike> nije, neg
<Mmike> 300GB ima 1001 komadic unutra
<Mmike> naravno da je .torrent velik
<BotaniCar_> znam, zekam malo 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: fika!
<Mmike> al' mi nije opce palo napamet povecat taj pis sajz
<Mmike> GIMI A PIS
<BotaniCar_> jelly :) 
<BotaniCar_> kad si ti jelly u sveCkoj bil ? :) 
<jelly> <jelly-wrk> !fika
<jelly> <SLAYRadio> jelly-wrk: Coffee and cake? Mmmm... fika.
<jelly> <jelly-wrk> !fica
<jelly> <SLAYRadio> jelly-wrk: Moist and warm? Mmmm... fica!
<BotaniCar_> :) :) 
<jelly> ovo drugo je talijansko i znaci odredjen zemski organ
<SeleS> koji si stavio announce url :?
<SeleS> idem jest, vidimo se 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ovo drugo, veli mi google, je i americki porez na platu :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike,
<layo> nemogu instalirati i pokrenuti mysql-query browser nest se posemerilo evo greska na pastebin
<layo> http://pastebin.com/4t0rUzpR
<SilverSpace> layo_: vidis da nema paketa
<layo_> dobro kako da to riješim
<layo_> ne razumijem do je to nestalo ...
<SilverSpace> potrazi ppa pakete
<layo_> how?
<layo_> jel ima tko kakvo riješenje kako da ja instaliram ovaj program
<SilverSpace> izgleda da toga vise nema
<SilverSpace> malo sam googlao i nista
<ivoks> mysql-query-browser - Official GUI tool to query MySQL database
<ivoks> mysql-admin - GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration
<ivoks> oba u repozitoriju
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak kod menen nema
<ivoks> u universe ima, na 12.04
<ivoks> prakticki se nije mijenjao od 2009.
<ivoks> ovo je fora
<ivoks> ljudi iz HPa sudjeluju na sessionima
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nema 
<SilverSpace> sve mi je uklj8uceno i nema tih paketa
<ivoks> hr.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mysql-gui-tools/mysql-admin_5.0r14+openSUSE-2.2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<ivoks> pa ti reci da nema
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> zaostatak iz oneirica
<ivoks> taj se softver, cini se, vise ne odrzava
<SilverSpace> ah zbrickal sam si router :)
<SilverSpace> tj dzubre radi samo kaj ne mogu do njega
<SilverSpace> narucio na ebay spravisu sad samo moram cekati da dode
<jelly-home> kakshnu spravicu
<jelly-home> ruter s više fleša?
<jelly-home> rastezalo za mikija?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: usb da se mogu spojiti na serial port
<jelly-home> ah, jtag serial
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: http://is.gd/lt4A6W
<SilverSpace> mada sam sad naso nesto zanimljivo openwrt u safe mod 
<jelly-home> huh, jel to RS232, ili TTL voltaža
<SilverSpace> samo kaze da moram na racunalu imati staticki ip 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ima dvije voltaze 5v i 3.3
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: PL2303 je, bar do nedavno, bio bitno bolje podržan usb-serial chip na linuxima
<dodobas> Mmike: ako si priseban ...
<jelly-home> ah, ima support od 2.6.12, pa valjda će radit
<SilverSpace> gledao sam kaj su rekli 
<SilverSpace> kazu za ovog da radi na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> di je onaj paste bin
<jelly-home> nego: jel ima di futrola za zaštitu RFID čipa u novim domaćim putovnicama
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ovi prodaju sve od odjeće i kozmetike, preko auto radija, do Arduino-klonova
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: mozra ce ovo raditi http://pastebin.com/tYQSBe5d
<jelly-home> pazi dobro da mtd-om ne zapišeš krivi firmver gore, jer si onda stvarno nagrabusio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uspio sam se telnetat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vratio router u zivot
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sad možeš dobiti keksić!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> google radi cuda
<SilverSpace> hebga sad sam vec uzeo onu stvarcicu 
<Mmike> dodobas, e?
<dodobas> ma, zaboravi DHT :)
<dodobas> probao danas... uh...
<dodobas> ili moras injectat prvi node... da se dht bootstrapa...
<dodobas> ili ce klijenti koristiti vanjski DHT tracker...
<dodobas> prvo... nisam uspio... ne znam kako
<dodobas> drugo... morao bih otvoriti portove...
<dodobas> ili i taj dio ne radi...
<igustin> Otvorene prijave za konferenciju DORS/CLUC 2012: http://www.dorscluc.org/prijave-sudionika Satnica uskoro!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-10
<dodobas> esys
<MmikeDOMA> i
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jutro
<dodobas> dakle, da je do ovoga došlo http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Adobe-puts-a-price-tag-on-security-updates-for-Photoshop-and-others-1571517.html
<dodobas> uglavnom, jel netko pokusao video od 50fps downrate-at na 25
<dodobas> pokusavam pomocu ffmpega
<MmikeDOMA> moze se
<MmikeDOMA> neznam kako :)
<dodobas> i radi ok, samo sto se pojavljuju artefakti...
<MmikeDOMA> obicno odem na #ffmpeg pa tlacim :)
<dodobas> no ako recimo stavim 30fps-a
<dodobas> onda je ok... a tijekom enkodiranja javlja da ima duplih frameova...
<dodobas> ah... idem i ja na #ffmpeg :)
<BotaniCar_> hellooooo
<MmikeDOMA> find / -name '*.core' -mtime +7 -print | xargs rm -f
<MmikeDOMA> di je tu bed?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423633_10150718226737429_670902428_11204545_45668862_n.jpg
<jelly-home> Mmike: manjak -print0 i -0 je bed
<Mmike> sharp sysadmin eye
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<jelly-home> to sto ce ti obrisati /home/jelly/workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.debug.core je mozda bed
<Mmike> veci je bed ako ti netko ostavi file na filesystemu koji ti obrise, neznam, etc/passwd :)
<Mmike> btw, jutarnji kretenizam:
<Mmike> root@ded810:/home/reflected/torrent-test# mv ded810-slave.torrent ded810-slave.torrent.`date +%s`
<Mmike> root@ded810:/home/reflected/torrent-test# rm ded810-slave.torrent.1336638840 
<Mmike> i sad nemam vise svoj fini file :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jel hodas okolo po kvartu sa ruterom i pitas ljude oce kupit ciglu?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: slozio
<SilverSpace> sad me hebe ne mogu sa njime na nwt
<SilverSpace> net?
<hbogner> pa kaj nece?
<hbogner> stavis mudrugi ip range i dhcp i trebalo bi radit
<SilverSpace> promjenio sam provajdera
<hbogner> cek cek
<SilverSpace> i sad imam kabel router koji je spojen na tplink 741
<hbogner> to s njim nemozes na net preko drugog rutera ili direkt?
<SilverSpace> i sad ovaj mali 703 nece na net
<SilverSpace> nesto me hebe sa statickim ip adresom
<SilverSpace> kad i racunalo stavim staticki ip nece mi na net
<hbogner> hmm, da nije isti staticki :D
<SilverSpace> nije
<hbogner> znaci 741 je spojen na bnet modem
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i rade sva racunala
<hbogner> na njemu imas omogucen dhcp?
<SilverSpace> ali kad stavim staticki ip nece preko njega
<SilverSpace> staticki ip na racunalima *
<hbogner> cek gdje stavis staticki ip na 741 ili na 703?
<SilverSpace> ne na 741 je dhcp
<SilverSpace> na 703
<SilverSpace> je staticki
<hbogner> ok, gdje stavljas staticki onda, na komp i na 703?
<SilverSpace> kad mi je na racunalu dhcp ne mogu do 703
<jelly> SilverSpace: podesi si razlicite lan segmente na routerima, i stavi dvije (staticke) IP adrese na PC makinu, po jednu za svaki segment
<SilverSpace> kad na racunalo stavim staticki onda mogu do 703
<SilverSpace> ali onda racunalo nece na net
<jelly> i ostavi default route samo prema pravom routeru
<SilverSpace> tako dok mi je i na 703 staticki nece na net
<SilverSpace> jelly: eh slab sam sa tim umrezavanjem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> pojacaj se <g>
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prije kad mi je bio stari provajder sve mi je radilo sad nesto krivo radim a neznam kaj :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> hoce to
 * Mmike isto muku muci s mrezama cesto :)
<Mmike> recimo, danas nisam znao kak da maknem ovu rutu:
<Mmike> 10.0.0.0        10.21.32.85     255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
<Mmike> kazem ja:
<Mmike> root@ded933:~# route delete -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.21.32.85
<Mmike> SIOCDELRT: No such process
<Mmike> I ne kontam zasto
<Mmike> dok nisam reko: route delete -net 10.0.0.0/8
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daklem, imas DSL modem od operatera, right? Na njega imas zakacen TPlink, right? I onda na njega imas wirelessom zakvacene kompove koji idu na internet. Right?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i zicom
<SilverSpace> ips modem je spojen na TPlink kao wan
<SilverSpace> odoh sad 
<SilverSpace> moram po netjaka
<SilverSpace> u vrtic
<Mmike> kaj je ips modem?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> Mmike: ip r ima jednostavniju sintaksu, manje-više možeš redak rezultata od "ip r" pasteati na "ip r del "
<Mmike> jelly, yup, naucio i to danas :)
<Mmike> iako ivoks trubi o tome vec decenijama
<Mmike> a, znas li zastso nije radila ona prva lajna?
<jelly> definitivno ne znam napamet
<jelly> http://debian-handbook.info/get/now/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: motorola kabel modem
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, dal' je to samo modem, ili je to i ruter?
<SilverSpace> modem 
<SilverSpace> kojem nemam pristup
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam rijesio stvar
<jelly> kako se to cudo autenticira, samo od sebe?
<jelly> valjda nije na MAC adresu
<SilverSpace> da upalis i ovaj se spoji na ips
<SilverSpace> i ima jedan lan izlaz 
<SilverSpace> koji spojim na wan od tplinka
<SilverSpace> sad cu vidjeti jel sam rijesio
<SilverSpace> mislim da je u statickoj ip adresi 
<SilverSpace> 703 je :1:22 a ruter je ogranicen na :0:100 - 0:199
<jelly> wtf, prognoza subota 29°C, nedjelja 11°C
<jelly> SilverSpace: moras paziti na razliku između lan i wan na svakom routeru, i svaki segment treba imati svoje adrese
<dodobas> Mmike: pomogli mi dobr ljudi s ffmpeg-a
<jelly> dodobas: i koja je magična inkantacija
<Mmike> dodobas, da
<Mmike> i mene zanima :)
<jelly> jesi htio baš 25 ili 50i 
<dodobas> uglavnom... pro tip... ne koristiti -deinterlace nego -filter:v yadif,scale=1280:720
 * Mmike sutra ide u istru :)
<dodobas> cudno kako se vecina skripti za ffmpeg zove 'magic.sh' :D
<dodobas> dakle... taj video filtering
<jelly> mda, čudno ;-)
 * BotaniCar_ sutra ide k Mmikeu
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kad kreces ti ?
<dodobas> prvo se na orignalnoj rezoluciji napravi deinterlace koristeci yadif filter pa se onda scale-a video
<dodobas> kombinacija -deinterlace -s hd720 puca...
<jelly> jel to može radit realtime
<dodobas> dogodi se nesto sto se zove 'bad macroblock vectors'
<dodobas> pa se onda pojace kvadati
<BotaniCar_> da ste na windowsima , pitao bih vas zakaj se toliko jebete s tim. kak niste, sretno :)
<dodobas> *kvadrati
<dodobas> jelly: filtering sigurno...
<dodobas> mozes s mplayerom -vf yadif ...
<jelly> dodobas: opet fitlering može bit offline u datoteku, ili pucanje dalje za neki stream
<dodobas> a ovo transkodiranje sto ja radim... otapa mi laptop lagano... pri 9 fps :D
<dodobas> kompletna naredba ...
<dodobas> ffmpeg -threads 0 -i 00140.MTS -filter:v yadif,scale=1280:720 -vcodec libx264 -preset slow -crf 20.0 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 96k -ar 48000 -ac 2 -sn -r 25 out_video.mkv
<jelly> nije to za laptop, to je za neki i5 za puno megaheraca
<dodobas> imam i5 s puno mhz
<dodobas> 2.4 mhz
<jelly> jok, imaš mobile verziju koja em ima manje L2-L3 cachea, em ne ide do 3-4 Gheraca
<dodobas> jelly: ok ok...
<dodobas> imam mobilnu verziju koja se otapa
<jelly> heh, a Å¡ta radi -threads 0 ?
<BotaniCar_> imam ja i5250K , ostavite u /msg kaj treba probati ( imam i ljunix!!! ) pa mogu testa radi nekaj transkokodirati :)
<dodobas> uglanvom... ulazni video je 1080i na 50fpsa s 5.1 zvukom
<jelly> "daj kolko daš?"
<jelly> BotaniCar_: 2500k?
<dodobas> jelly: kaze .. thread count
<BotaniCar_> da, @4GHz trenutno
<jelly> dodobas: pitam šta znači 0
<dodobas> nema u dokumentaciji :)
<dodobas> man stranici
<jelly> jer sigurno nije 0 threadova
<dodobas> jelly: tako da ... daj sto das... vjerojatno
<BotaniCar_> mozda "0=beskonacno" ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: cek... imam primjer
<BotaniCar_> dodobas: necu ga izvrtiti do navece, dok ne dodjem doma, nadam se da nije problem
<BotaniCar_> pa daj na /msg da mi se ne izgubi u spamu tu 
<dodobas> pa ako hoces testirati ili bilo tko...
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: posalji si na todolistu...
<dodobas> dakle ona naredba... i ovaj video
<dodobas> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7897514/00140.MTS
<dodobas> 140mb
<BotaniCar_> dodobas: nemam takvu todo listu :) Nego, samo msgni komandu i alat kojim to zelis napraviti, pa pustim to na ljunixu i usporedim s rekodiranjem na windowsima ako te zanima
<BotaniCar_> ok, zapisao , bum si na sticku task donio doma :)
<BotaniCar_> samo mi ffmpeg treba, ili jos nesto ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: http://jebo.me/pas/8
<dodobas> :)
<BotaniCar_> mudrica :*
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: znas ono...macka ima 9 zivota... a pas me jebo 8 puta...
<dodobas> da lakse zapamtis
<dodobas> :P
<BotaniCar_> ne znam ti ja nista o sexu :) 
<BotaniCar_> zenjen sam, to bar ne ide jedno s drugim :)
<SilverSpace> rijesio problem dodao na router ip i mac od 703 i sad radi 
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: tako je, niti ne moras znat... bitno da zna tvoja zena ... :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: znao sam da imas neki FW/IDS koji te jebe :) 
<BotaniCar_> dodobas: uistinu :)
<dodobas> dodam tamo koliko meni treba...
<dodobas> cim se transkodira ovo mega sranje od videa...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: :)
<dodobas> user	8m44.259s
<dodobas> blah...
<dodobas> Bot-mrma: kod mene traje...
<dodobas> real	2m25.902s
<dodobas> user	8m44.259s
<dodobas> sys	0m1.820s
<Bot-mrma> brijem da "time" doda neki overhead , al ok , imas neku pocetnu mjeru, finofino 
<Bot-mrma> juhuuu, jos jedan centos instaliram :) 
<Bot-mrma> moram priznati da sam se navikao na 'yum' :)
<Bot-mrma> a ni rpm vise ne mrzim tak jako :)
<jelly> sigurno je sigurno http://www.jutarnji.hr/upute-poljskim-domacinima-za-euro--hrvate-gledajte-u-oci--ne-cinite-nagle-pokrete-i-ne-spominjite-jugoslaviju/1027157/
<Bot-mrma> nda, ko da smo vukovi
<Bot-mrma> u biti mi nimalo ne smeta sto nas se boje 
<Bot-mrma> neka 
<Bot-mrma> sad jos ocekujete da napisem da mrzim gayeve i moja slika kao seljacine ce biti zaokruzena ?:D
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: evo ovdje sam sve rijesio http://is.gd/AEiQEa
<dodobas> tko se mrzi taj se voli ... :)
<SilverSpace> mac i ip
<Bot-mrma> hahahahah , sve dok moji izlazni otvori ostaju izlazni, gay is oK
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: a kad nemas fixed leases , ne radi ? Sjeban ti je taj WRT DHCP malo 
<SilverSpace> da dhcp nece
<SilverSpace> nije htjelo ni kod statickog jer sam stavio previsoki ip 
<Bot-mrma> kak mislis pre visok IP ? 
<Bot-mrma> Ja bi to preslagival dok DHCP ne proradi, jebes to ak mi WiFi klijenti moraju upisivati staticke adrese kasnije 
<Bot-mrma> mislim, ta kantica ima wifi,right ?
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: u tplinku dhcp je ogranicen od :::101 do :::200 
<SilverSpace> ja stavio :::222
<SilverSpace> to sam tek poslje skuzio 
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: ne rtebaju nis upisivati
<SilverSpace> wifi radi 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ovaj openwrt 703 nije htio ili možda ja nisam dobro slozio sto bi bilo prije :)
<SilverSpace> doduse na 703 kad stavim dhcp onda ga nije tplink 741 naso
<SilverSpace> zato mi ni ssh nije htio raditi
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze sad radi sve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nema bas smisla imat 15 DHCP servera na mrezi :)
<Bot-mrma> dapace,nije pozeljno, a ne da nema smisla :) 
<Bot-mrma> Usput, kaj ti IPv6 doma trosis ? 
<Bot-mrma> ili si lijen napisati xxx.xxx.xxx.nekibroj ? :D
<Bot-mrma> [15:19] <ravilov> i da, ne znam sta svi pljuju po ovom unity, pa to je najbolje sucelje ikad
<Bot-mrma> [15:30] <Bot-mrma> *zagrc*
<Bot-mrma> [15:30] <Bot-mrma> okorjeli linuxasi hvale sucelja .. ovdje je nesto fundamentalno krivo 
<Bot-mrma> [15:30] <Bot-mrma> di je nestalo "GUI je za windows emigrante" ? :)
<Bot-mrma> samo se jos Mmike drzi starih doktrina i drevnih nacina linux shamana 
<jelly> Bot-mrma: SSu su ljepše dvotočke od točaka, pa ih koristi umjesto
<Bot-mrma> jelly: ne zna on kaj mom oslabjelom srdaschu chini cim spomene IPv6 :) 
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: :)
<SilverSpace> ljen
<obruT> Bot-mrma: sta ti imas protiv ipv6 ? :P
<Bot-mrma> obruT: samo jednu stvar, tesko mi je memorirati adrese u glavi
<jelly> zato je dns izmisljen, Bot-mrma 
<Bot-mrma> jelly: suglasan, tamo di je u upotrebi ( si mislio na DHCP ili DNS ? , imam sajtova koji nemaju ni jedno) 
<jelly> dns
<jelly> za "memorirati adrese u glavi"
<SilverSpace> tesko ak i ima glavu
<jelly> ovisi o osobi
<Bot-mrma> jelly: nemaju mi svi piceki FQDN , vecina nije na DHCPu , tak da mi preostaje dici revoluciju, nositi popis s sobom, ili vjezvati pamcenje besmislenih stringova,ne ?
<Bot-mrma> *vjezbati
<obruT> Bot-mrma: ja obicno imam u hosts fajlovima ono sto nemam u dns-u
<obruT> samo si smisli neko lijepo syncanje doticnih ako moras imati na vise lokacija
<Bot-mrma> e,vis, to bi mogao 
<jelly> Bot-mrma: da, ja u takvom slucaju dizem revoluciju -- sve na domenu i dhcp, ako MORA imat fiksnu adresu, opet dhcp i podesit u njemu, itd itd
<Bot-mrma> jelly: radim na tome
<obruT> ma samo da IAD-ovi dobiju koliko toliko ok podrsku za ipv6 pa ce se to jos vise prosiriti
<jelly> ne pola fiksno, pola dhcp, pola na domeni, pola pod group policyjem, to je uzas
<Bot-mrma> o da, kakav samo uzas :( mislim, ok je sve, dok ne trebas neku company wide promjenu napraviti .. 
<jelly> treba uvest fašizam, oduzet lokalnog admina, zabranit ljudima da instaliraju pizdarije
<Bot-mrma> nda, kaj bu meonda na poslu drzalo budnim :)
<jelly> onda možda budeš imao vremena radit neš korisno
<Bot-mrma> ili uciti za fax na poslu .. ne bum se nikad iz prve godine maknul ako na poslu i doma radim :( 
<Bot-mrma> jebate, iz moje generaciej su bila 3 zaposlena, u 2 godinu je otisao samo jedan, neki low level manager u t.ht kaj je imal vremena ucit na poslu :(
<Mmike> obruT, syncanje host fileova = DNS :)
<Mmike> brate mili, pa zato su ga napravili :)
<Mmike> iako, recimo, mi nikud ne koristimo hostnameove u msyql grantovima
<Mmike> nego IP adrese
<Mmike> i mysql ima skip-name-resolve upaljen
<Mmike> pre sporo je inace
<jelly> ak je presporo znaci da imate sugav dns
<jelly> dns mora radit pic-pic
<jelly> jebaga pas, cpan mirror mi nije radio dvije godine, slucajno primijetio
<SilverSpace> ah odoh cistiti viruse
<SilverSpace> hebali ih windowsi
<Mmike> jelly, ili je sugav DNS ili je requesta previse :)
<jelly> ne može biti previše requesta
<jelly> ak ti dns ne izdrži par tisuća upita u sekundi, onda je šugav.  Ako klijent radi tisuće queryja, staviš lokalni resolver na njega
<Mmike> ili stavis skip-name-resolve
<ivoks> juju rulez :)
<BotaniCar> ivnin'
<BotaniCar_> dodo, zakaj te nema ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> 'dodo' ! :) WIN 
<hbogner> skuteri su smrt na kotacima
<hbogner> mamicu im taslacim
<hbogner> dam zmigavac da se ukljucujem u ljevo na slavonsku
<hbogner> i on mora pretjecati i auto iza mene i mene i uletit u slavonsku
<hbogner> i jos pizdit na mene
<hbogner> mrsh
<jelly-home> "otvori vrata da ga ne fulamo"
<hbogner> dvije su trake koje se spajaju u jednu i onda se spajaju na slavonsku
<hbogner> ja sam taman bio na toj jednoj i ulazio u slavonsku
<hbogner> grrr
<dodobas> opel corsa ili ford fiesta...
<hbogner> ivoks ce ti reci uzmi forda :D
<jelly-home> alfu
<dodobas> benzinac 1.2 slicne su cijene...
<hbogner> kolko koji trosi?
<ivoks> ja bi uzeo fiestu
<ivoks> al, mozda nisam objektivan
<ivoks> a opet... fiestu nisam vozio, corsu jesam
<ivoks> i ne svidja mi se
<Infy> :o
<dodobas> cinjenica je da bi oni bili zadovoljni i s Daciom...
<dodobas> jedino je pitanje kvalitete
<jelly-home> kia! :-)
<dodobas> skupi servisi
<jelly-home> jel
<jelly-home> eh ti skriveni troskovi
<dodobas> tako da me zanima TCO za 5 godina... :)
<CrazyLemon> jel corsa ima servis na dvije godine? ako nema..onda su cijene za servis slične.. samo što opeli imajo na 30k a kie na 15k
<hbogner> apit it ja jabuka tv
<hbogner> geoportal
<hbogner> fak krivi kanal
<dodobas> nije bitno... lose napravljano...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> i bez ikakvih naznaka o pravima koristenja
<hbogner> je bas gledam
<hbogner> ajoj, spominje troskove :D
<hbogner> ali ne brojke
<hbogner> nisam ni mislio da bi bilke naznake ikakvih prava slobodnog koristenja
<hbogner> bing ima novije snimke od njih
<hbogner> google isto
<hbogner> Podaci prikazani na ovim web stranicama su ponuđeni isključivo u svrhu informiranja. Podaci, slike i tekstovi prikazani na ovim stranicama ne smiju se kopirati i koristiti u drugim publikacijama, pisanim ili elektronskim osim uz odobrenje Gradske uprave Grada Zagreb
<dodobas> to je opcenito za web...
<hbogner> e akarte su kod njih na webu :D
<hbogner> i snimke :D
<jelly-home> bemu misa, moram klimu ukljucit koliko je vruce ovdje
<hbogner> jelly-home, kaj si ti u kotlovnici da ti je vruce
<jelly-home> u stanu u kojem je 25+
<hbogner> otvori prozore covjece
<jelly-home> onda ulaze bube i musice
<jelly-home> nemam mrezicu za sad
<hbogner> kod men ustanu je 24.7°C ali imam otvoren prozore i ugodno je
<hbogner> nemam ni ja mrezicu
<hbogner> smanji svjetlo kod ptozora
<jelly-home> inconceivable!
<hbogner> onda se kuhaj :P
<hbogner> vani je 16 stupnjeva
<jelly-home> termometar veli 22 ovdje na terasi
<jelly-home> da je 22 unutra bilo bi super
<dodobas> uh... https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3955146
<dodobas> RMS u bolnici, navodno heartattack
<SilverSpace> vece
<ivoks> http://www.fsf.org/news/richard-stallman-speech-in-barcelona-canceled
<ivoks> he's ok
<dodobas> jes...
<jelly-home> http://lolpics.se/pics/74552.gif a sad nesto sasvim drukcije
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-11
<BotaniCar> hahahha , jelly  .) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi trening Barcelona ;)
<Mmike> MA-TER!
<SilverSpace> pukne mi wifi veza i ne pomaze nista drugo nego restart ubuntua
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa restartaj network manager
<Mmike> ili probaj maknit-vratit modul od wifi adaptera
<Mmike> aha, ti si na pre-alpha ubuntuu nemkom? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam 12.04 je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne pomaze nista 
<Bot-mrma> slikao sam si ured: http://goo.gl/rPgGw
<Mmike> imas los hardver :)
<Bot-mrma> mene je veza jebala (zicna) dok nisam maknuo network manager :) 
<SilverSpace> NM nesto hebe 
<Bot-mrma> jebe u kontekstu da je iz verzije u verziju sve vise posesivan :) Jebate, prije bi nesto promjenio drugdje, a NM bi shvatio i zabiljezio promjenu. Sad ako nesto promijenim mimo njega, ne radi, ili reverta promjenu :) 
<Bot-mrma> Velim ja, Ubuntu je postao Windowsi linux svijeta .) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-mrma> jelly: thx za handbook , kak cesto se rade nova izdanja knjige ? S novom verzijom debiana ?
<SilverSpace> kad pukne veza trazi me password
<SilverSpace> za wifi
<jelly-home> Bot-mrma: to ce se tek vidjeti, ovo je prvo izdanje na engleskom
<Mmike> jelly-hme, a, original je na kojem jkezigu?
 * Mmike ima knjigu na mobitelu i veselo cita :)
<Bot-mrma> Brijem da bum kupil knjigu, nisam kupil papirnatu knjigu iz struke od windows 2003 adminbooka :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti knjiga 
<SilverSpace> kupi cevape 
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: knjiga koja vec u prvih 40 stranica spomene 'netstat -tupan' zasluzuje da se autori nagrade cevapima 
<SilverSpace> opet puce wifi
<SilverSpace> koji kujac 
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu 
<obruT> zasto ja slusam svoju zenu koja je trenirala borilacke vjestine: http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/SheFckedYouLikeABitchDude-90532.gif
<SilverSpace> uh majke ti :))
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma taj OSM sux big time
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> uglavnom, slazem se
<obruT> ups
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj sux
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma nist, nisi shvatio zajebanciju :)
<jelly> Bot-mrma: da, Debian je jos na ifconfig, route i netstat, nisu culi za ip i ss
<hbogner> ha haha
<jelly> Mmike: do sad je bilo pet izdanja na francuskom
<SilverSpace> obruT: ah :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: na jednom kanalu uvijek kad netko uleti kao pricamo o necem sto ce bacit podlu provokaciju na onog tko je uletio :)
<obruT> zene se upecaju ko prave na te spike :)
<hbogner> obruT, ni ti uspjelo :D
<obruT> a vidim da nije :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam ni skuzio da je hbogner  uletio :D
<SilverSpace> hebga
<Bot-mrma> jelly: meni to ne smeta,nisam ni ja :)
<Mmike> zlo mi je
<jelly> ss daje malo vise podataka o procesima
<Mmike> nisam smio NISTA pit sinoc :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj pijes kad ti skodi :)
<hbogner> Mmike, klin se klinom izbija, budes to ovaj vikend izbio :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: eh kad mi je klin kod mene po kojega nikako da dode :))
<SilverSpace> mu*
<hbogner> ajoooj, ovo necu komentirat
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: ti si se stigao i juce razbit' ? OK, i ja sam neke paljevine imao, al brate, ti bi se mogao malo pripazit, necemo Tihanu zenit za leshinu :) Sise ce ti splasnut' :)
<SilverSpace> odoh van 
<SilverSpace> u birtiju
<hbogner> gurman?
<Bot-mrma> korisnici odbijaju shvatiti da im mogu promijeniti password, ali ga ne znam :)
<igustin> Bot-mrma: ah, 10+ godina iste priče, prestao sam vjerovati da će to apsolvirati ikada
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: ja pitam "koji vam je bio password?" i kad vele postavim im ga
<Vjetar> je obavezno "nece" taj koji je bio
<Vjetar> a to što je korisnik pijan/napušen mijenjao password i toga se ne sjeca, to preskocim
<obruT> pravi korisnici nikad ne mijenjaju password :)
<Vjetar> moja Å¡ifra je "neprobojna"
<Vjetar> :D
<obruT> e to to :)
<hbogner> i to jos stavi datum rodjenja
<hbogner> ili ime djeteta
<Mmike> to je moj password
<Mmike> ili ovo
<Mmike> ili neki lako pamtljivi:
<obruT> radili smo mi statistike najcescih passworda... ajme cega sve ima
<Mmike> obruT, share? :)
<obruT> :P
<jelly> "jebo te pas jedan", kad moras promijeniti "jebo te pas dva"
<dodobas> jelly: bas to
<obruT> mi tu imamo sustav koji te svaki koliko toliko tjera da mijenjas password, a koristim ga toliko "cesto" da valjda svaki put moram promijeniti
<jelly> obruT: ako moras imati bar 6 znakova, bar jedno veliko slovo, i bar jednu brojku, najcesci password je Abc123
<obruT> tamo su passwordi tipa "jebitese", "jebitesipassword" i slicni
<jelly> correct horse battery staple
<jelly> obavezni xkcd: http://xkcd.com/936/
<igustin> meni je epic jedan "enterprise" softver jedne "renomirane" softverske firme čiji softver napiše "Oracle error - username:pero password:neprobojna" kad fulaš prijavu
<igustin> i onda kad user fula samo username, a password točan... go figure
 * Mmike koristi pwgen za sve passworde
<Mmike> i imam ih lockane doma
<Mmike> i master password koji znam napamet i mijenjam jednom u 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> al' ga prvih mjesec dana drzim na papiricu u novcaniku :)
<Mmike> dakako, kriptiran je na papiricu
<dodobas> Mmike: bezveze
<jelly> napisan unatrag != kriptiran, Mmike 
<Mmike> da 
<Mmike> nije napisan unazad :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, kak ti imas?
<dodobas> jedan jedinstvani... 
<dodobas> *******
<Mmike> hah
<dodobas> 7 *
<Mmike> TO JE MOJ TAJNI PASSWORD!
<jelly> hunter2 je bezveze password, dodobas 
<dodobas> jelly: pa bolji je od *********
<jelly> fantasticni komercijalni antivirus se svako malo segfaulta 22752     11:31 11.05.12 Cron Daemon       (  0) Cron <root@mx1> pgrep -u kluser -f 'kavmd: watchdog process' >/dev/null || (service kav4lms restart; postqueue -f)                            
<jelly> (ima watchdog koji provjerava i restarta servis, ali taj watchdog isto segfaulta)
<obruT> jos da kernel zapanicari...
<jelly> da bar, onda bi se stroj rebootao i nikom nista
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: ti si prical da vjerujes u homeopatiju ? Mislis li da Zagorci homeopatskom metodologijom proizvode hektolitar vina od kile grozdja ?
<jelly> nego kako!
<Bot-mrma> nesto kao https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/156201_302940673113576_254341354640175_682513_1257831455_n.jpg
<Bot-mrma> jelly: ne veli se dzabe da su zagorci rodjeni s malom maturom, moderni svijet jos s skepsom gleda homeopatiju, a zagorci ju apliciraju od pamtivijeka :)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, nisam
<Mmike> homeopatija je hoax
<Mmike> prevara
<igustin> ma nije
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: de mi radije na gnjevni-msg odgovori !
<Bot-mrma> kakav hoax, znam vise od jednog zagorca, i znam im i vino i broj brajdi :)
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, digne svake godine kredit da plati vodu i secer i sa 100kg grozdja napravi 10000 litara vina
<hbogner> need more coffeee
<Bot-mrma> hbogner: eto, i ti znas da prokusane homeopatske metode ne samo vrijede, nego su podrzane i od strane banaka :)
<hbogner> pa tetak mi zagorac, znam kak to ide, bio na par berbi
<hbogner> nekoliko puta smo se oduzeli
<hbogner> zagorska matematika
<Bot-mrma> zaboravio si napomenuti obaveznu kupnju sumpora, nema smisla da lose vino bude samo loshe, mora drugi dan i glava boljet' 
<hbogner> ma na njega sam vec zaboravio, sjecam se smao zute izmaglice
<igustin> Mmike: placebo je poznati djelotvoran način liječenja, zato su i vračevi i homeopati i doktori jednako efikasni ;)
<Mmike> u biti, nije
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> placebo je djelotvoran u specificnim slucajevima
<Mmike> najcesce ne vrijedi
<igustin> pa i je, samo ako pacijent dovoljno jako vjeruje ;)
<Mmike> recimo, zubobolja - nema tog placeba koji ce ti pomoci :)
<Mmike> bar ne k'o dobar aspirin/voltaren/valijum
<Bot-mrma> nda,problem je jedna zdravstvena verzija PEBKACa
<Bot-mrma> ne vjeruju ljudi dovoljno 
<Bot-mrma> ja krivim sve ove new age agnostike/ateiste
<Bot-mrma> pravi krscanin se ni ne zeli izlijeciti, on zna da je dobio sto je zasluzio
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Bot-mrma> http://pastebin.com/zMP9Kbnb
<Bot-mrma> Nema veze s linuxom, vise s vodom, i budalama :9
<hbogner> Bot-mrma, znam tu verziju s mujom
<Bot-mrma> hahahahahah
<Bot-mrma> A, znas li ti Mujino prezime , faco ? :D
<igustin> Hasić?
<Bot-mrma> Samo Chuck zna prezime Muji i Hasi :)
<igustin> reci ti što hoćeš, ja sam osobno upoznao Muju Hasića
<igustin> :D
<igustin> dok nisam vidio vizitku, mislio sam da me zaj****
<Bot-mrma> :))))))))))))))))
<Bot-mrma> Mi imamo i odrzavamo softver za evidenciju radnog vremena, i neke kopije prodali i u Bosni :) Je*es mi sve, njihove liste zaposlenika su mi kao da gledam kineske :) Svi su neki Hadziomernesto Mudzihasonesto :)
<igustin> :)
<hbogner> lol
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mi imamo pornjavu
<Mmike> puno pornjave
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGUUUUUUUUUUUUUVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<hbogner> Mmike, promjeni ruku
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> :P :)
<igustin> nije dobro - taman pred ženidbu, ubit će ti svu volju :D
<hbogner> igustin, mora sad, kasnije ce mu zena prigovarat 
<Bot-mrma> Sve dok mu bolja polovica ne ispusta ovakve urlike, dobro je 
<Vjetar> hbogner: malo ti znaš o tome :P
<igustin> lol
<Vjetar> kae Mmike? petak?
 * igustin Å¡uti
<hbogner> Vjetar, istina, jos nisam ozenjen, ali i mene to ceka pa ucim od vas iskusih :D
<Bot-mrma> da meni zena zavristi "ne mogu vishe"; otisao bih si dati medalju 'jebach' :)
<Vjetar> hbogner: čeka te to? Pa da, zakaj bi samo nama bilo mizerno :D
<Vjetar> hm, čeka me sindikalna šunkica još od Uskrsa
<Vjetar> dal da velim povjerenic da to baci ili ne?
<hbogner> vjetar :P
<Bot-mrma> kakvo bacanje ! Samo ti nju uzmi i stress testiraj :) 
<igustin> Bot-mrma: ček, pričaš o šunki/curi/ženi?
<Bot-mrma> jedno ne iskljucuje drugo ! :) 
<Bot-mrma> Moze i sindikalna povjerenica, ako nisi ozenjen 
<hbogner> ej twitterashi, jel hashtag moze imat - u sebi?
<hbogner> tipa #nesto-hr
<Bot-mrma> nemam pojma, ja ako vidim # kao prefiks bilo cemu, povezujem to s IRC kanalima
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: upravo se vratio iz gurmana :) i cekam drugi trening f1
<hbogner> a jesi daleko isao :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-mrma> jelly: ovaj admin handbook je puno neozbiljniji nego sam mislio , na str. 133 kao aplikacije koje se mogu pokrenuti iz terminala spominju nekakve famozne 'games' : ) Imam osjecaj da nisu nikad pokusali pokrenuti pravu igricu i nesto od nakupina koda koje u debianu prolaze kao igre ! :)
<Bot-mrma> Mislim, igrica nije igrica ako, za pocetak, ne zahtjeva hardver jaci od onog koji imas
<Mmike> jucer sam dobio pivu
<Mmike> tj, svi za stolom
<Mmike> jer 'radimo za pornjavu'
<Mmike> :/
<Bot-mrma> Nakon toga, mora imati grafiku koja izgleda bolje nego bilo sto sto vidis kad ne gledas u monitor :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: daj reci vishe, ja sam bio u iskusenju da popijem pivo u tvoje ime, s istim motivom :)
<Mmike> m>
<Mmike> ja idem malo odspavat
<Mmike> nemrem
<Bot-mrma> mudro
<Bot-mrma> ja sam se nadao sinoc naspavati,al .. nisam :)
<jelly> Bot-mrma: nethack
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi trening :)
<Bot-mrma> jelly: al to fakat ne lici na nista :) 
<Bot-mrma> da ne spominjemo da faila na prvom kriteriju: mogu ga pokrenuti bez GPUa za 7k kn
<jelly> liči liči ak uzmeš dobar font
<dmaster> nisam ništa prčkao a sad odjednom ne radi. u Firefox-u lijevim klikom odem na bookmarks i sa desnim klikom oću obrisati određeni bookmark, ali on ga odmah otvara. kako vratiti da to radi i da bude kao prije?
<igustin> dmaster: nekako mi se čini da ti ima veze s Firefoxom, a ne Ubuntuom samim... :/
<BotaniCar_> ljudi, idem se napit o majkovom trosku :)
<BotaniCar_> ajtebok
 * igustin se miče s istarskih cesta :/
<obruT> igustin: makni se ti iz cijele Istre :)
<igustin> misliš - ne radi prometa, nego zbog alkoholnih para?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nezna da mora participirat :)
<SilverSpace> ima tko twitter, dal vam radi?
<igustin> SilverSpace: da
<igustin> x2
<SilverSpace> igustin: hm 
<SilverSpace> nakon dva sata sad mrije minutu proradio 
<SilverSpace> trebao sam prije pitati :)
<jelly> možda su ti HAKLERI napali 
<jelly> http://www.net.hr/tehnoklik/hakeri-napali-twitter-i-objavili-50000-lozinki
 * obruT ne kuzi taj twitter
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma nije pisalo da im api ne radi 
<SilverSpace> Å ezdeset posto Hrvata svaki dan pije, svaki deseti na antidepresivima
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jedan radler != pije
<igustin> obruT: TW je zakon, to bi barem IRceri trebali vidjeti ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma zakon kad sam po istri trazio di se dobro jede :)
<jelly> twitter je totalno beskorisno sranje, nemreš pratiti konverzaciju kak spada, nemreš napisati ništa pametno
<jelly> "IMHO"
<SilverSpace> na TW se ni ne trazi pametno
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> tocno -- kao sto rekoh, totalno beskoristan
<igustin> jelly: ovisi koji klijent koristiš
<SilverSpace> evo opet ne radi
<igustin> SilverSpace: ne znam za tebe, meni se TW pokazao izuzetno koristan i brz
<igustin> SilverSpace: ma radi OK
<SilverSpace> igustin: eto nece i izbaci da api ne radi 
<igustin> SilverSpace: koji klijent? ja trenutno radi kroz web i radi
<SilverSpace> igustin: da super stvar je TW koristan dapace
<SilverSpace> web nece ni otvoriti
<igustin> eto, meni radi (tm)
<igustin> da ti prenosim? :D
<SilverSpace> prosla mi dva tvita i sad opet ne radi
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kaj se dogada
<jelly> hakleri, velim 
<SilverSpace> Twitter may be over capacity or experiencing a momentary hiccup. Try again or visit Twitter Status for more information.
<SilverSpace> jelly: hakleri haklaju ili heklaju :)
<jelly> haksori
<SilverSpace> Trolovi i hejteri - nove opasnosti u web komunikaciji
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nove?
<obruT> zna li tko zasto thunderbird koji dolazi s utuntu 11.11 kad mu stisnes "manage newsgroup subscriptions" uopce ne reagira ? nit greske nit sta
<obruT> njuze (skoro) oduvijek citam s slrn-om, sad reko cisto da vidim kak s ovim i eto, po defaultu nista
<jelly-home> 11.11?
<obruT> 11.10 :)
<jelly-home> vjerojatno treba dodati account za njuze
<obruT> kod add account nudi samo imap/pop i smtp
<obruT> il sam ja corav
<ivoks> 'Dodaj drugi racun'
<obruT> mislis "create new account" ?
<ivoks> ja imam 12.04, pa ne znam je li isto
<ivoks> ali...
<obruT> kad odem na create new, isto nudi samo za mail
<ivoks> kod prvog starta?
<obruT> kod prvog samo mail, tad sam dodao kao mail account
<ivoks> ok
<obruT> onda kod drugog me pitao za sto zelim da mi thunderbird bude defaultan, tad sam kliknuo mail i newsgroups
<obruT> kad sam otisao na manage newsgroup subscriptions, onda nist nije reagirao
<ivoks> i sad odes na Uredi -> Postavke racuna
<ivoks> i tamo imas 'Radnje racuna'
<ivoks> i tamo ima 'Dodaj drugi racun', ne 'Dodaj racun e-poste'
<ivoks> sad si to sve prevedi na engleski
<obruT> oh dzisus, kako logicno
<obruT> thanx
<ivoks> jos 24h i gotovo
<ivoks> ukrcat se na avion i bjez
<ivoks> pozdrav
<obruT> zvuci smijesno, ali skuzio sam da me u zadnje vrijeme poceo bolit prst od citanja njuza u slrn-u :)
<obruT> sad razmisljam da nakon valjda vise od 15 godina predjem na graficki klijent i da koristim mis :)
<jelly-home> meni u muttu fale neke stvari, npr. pretrazivanje kroz vise foldera, ali ima https://github.com/karelzak/mutt-kz/wiki
<hbogner> vecer
<obruT> moram jos skuzit format di thunderbird drzi zapise o subscribanim grupama i procitanim postovima da "importam" .jnewsrc
<SilverSpace> ima li tko rama ddr sodimm http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr703n#mb.ram.mod
<SilverSpace> sa ovoga spiska 
<SilverSpace> eh http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1197
<obruT> jel ima tko za preporucit neki 8-portni gigabit switch ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: nacekacemose :P
<SilverSpace> :D
<ivoks> ahahahahaahahaha
<ivoks> oracle trazio 6,1 milijardu dolara od googla
<ivoks> google ponudio 2,8 milijona
<ivoks> a sudac rekao da za 9 linija koda nece dobiti vise od 150.000$ :D
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-12
<igustin> Objavljen je konačan raspored i opis predavanja na DORS/CLUC 2012 - www.dorscluc.org
<SilverSpace> Q1
<dodobas> hebate... koje male razlike
<dodobas> 5-12 0.150 s
<SilverSpace> ludnica
<dodobas> OMG
<dodobas> sutra cemo vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> uh koji redosljed
<dodobas> prazni bolidi :)
<SilverSpace> nazalost gume i opet gume 
<dodobas> ma kakve gume...
<SilverSpace> ne mozes dva puta napraviti isto vrijeme 
<dodobas> pa ne voze po tracnicama
<SilverSpace> gume su lose pre lose 
<SilverSpace> ma sto ti reko 
<dodobas> a sto bi ti da traju 100 krugova ?
<dodobas> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> prije si bar pet krugova mogo odvozit na maximumu
<SilverSpace> sad jeda i kraj
<dodobas> pa nesmijes forsat
<SilverSpace> ma u kujac 
<dodobas> ako ih zakuhas... gotovo
<dodobas> trazi se konstantnost
<dodobas> gumbek i kimi tu caruju
<SilverSpace> trebali bi im bar dozvoliti u Q3 jesdan set guma viska
<SilverSpace> ovako polovica ostane sjedet u boksu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa mogli su voziti Q1 s jednim setom manje .)
<ivoks> aaa... mamurluk
<ivoks> joj, novinari
<ivoks> 'kinezi izvrsili teleportaciju na 100km'
<ivoks> i onda citas kako je rijec o fotonu, nesto sto su ameri napravili prije 20ak godina i vise ne rade jer je smijesno :)
<dodobas> ivoks: e, ali kinezi su to napravili za 1$ :)
<ivoks> :))
<dodobas> nego... onaj video na FB... bilo dobro jucer a ? :D
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> bend je bio super
<ivoks> a ono... igrali smo odbojku cijelo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jono bend :)
<ivoks> cuga, hrana...
<ivoks> kolegice iz azije :D
<ivoks> lik iz cisca... ajme, umro sam od smijeha :)
<ivoks> mrak... avion mi ima uticnicu za struju
<ivoks> treba se odseliti u bay area...
<ivoks> tu ima toliko novaca... to nije normalno
<ivoks> samo treba dobiti zelenu kartu
<ivoks> cim kazes 'ja bi pokrenuo IT biz...', odmah ti netko uvali par milijona
<SilverSpace> aha :)
<dodobas> oh jes... idem na Vespucci :D
<ivoks> kaj se kre zeni danas?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: si vidio... Hamilton na kraju grida...
<dodobas> sto znaci da Maldonado starta prvi :D
<SilverSpace> ne nisam vidio
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> vec se pise o uroti McButtona... da su mu to namjerno napravili
<SilverSpace> ha mislim da je to i vettelu prijetilo i da zato nije stiskao zadnji krug do daske :)
<dodobas> nah... vettel je jednsotavno loš
<dodobas> s tim da... ako se sjecas... felt je proslu trku stao odmah nakon qual... na kraju boxa...
<dodobas> pitam se zasto... :)
<SilverSpace> :=
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos bi samo trebalo da sutra padne kisa
<dodobas> da, to je jedini nacin da MSc pobjedi :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne moze starac vise nista 
<SilverSpace> ne moze se ni na postolje popeti vise bez pomoci :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: vjerojatno :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-13
 * ivoks se u petak igrao s ARM serverom
<ivoks> od calxede
<dodobas> virtualizacija na ARMu ?
<ivoks> LXC
<ivoks> kvm ce uskoro
<ivoks> idemo, drugi let...
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/umjesto-u-bukurest--400-navijaca-athletica-otputovalo-u-budimpestu/1027770/
<SilverSpace> ha starac nema reflekse više 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ha ha ha, spominju twitter :D
<dodobas> yes yes
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> KK :D
<dodobas> yes yes
<jelly-home> wtf "sada je noc u Venezueli", razlika je 6:30
<jelly-home> tj. 9 ujutro
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> slika na zemaljskoj NeT je prilicno grozna
<SilverSpace> blaz i dalje pili da je noc 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> pitanje: sto nisu rekli da ce svaki user imat svoj wallpaper na login screenu?
<jelly-home> kako login screen zna unaprijed koji će se korisnik ulogirati???
<calmpitbull> pa kada odabires on gleda imena
<calmpitbull> znaci ime je jednako odabrani wallpaper
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hJl1Zo33mI
<SilverSpace> http://www.robotshop.com/ca/home.html
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-06
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<BotaniCar|2> helou bojz ! 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> bah
<BotaniCar> kak mi mysql ide na jajCe
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj te Mmike zarazio :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: on samo kuka glasnije od mene :) 
 * Mmike se bori
<BotaniCar> to , majstoreeeeee
<Mmike> kak nikad nikad nemam mjesta na diskovima :/
<Mmike> /dev/md0              3.6T  2.6T  886G  75% /storage
<jelly-home> 800GB je "nemam mjesta"?
<BotaniCar> Hehe , meni se f petek djelomicno polomila nadogradnja na wheezy jer sam ostal bez diska, nikaj bolno, ali .. 
<Mmike> :P 
<jelly-home> za sto ti fali mjesta, DVR za svih 15 kanala koje primas u zadnjih 24 sata?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisi stare pakete prije nadogradnje obrisao 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: i to i imao sam jedno 6 starih kernela gore :) 
<Mmike> jelly-home, imam postgres instaliran iz backportsa (squeeze-backports). Instalirao sam ga sa apt-get install -t squeeze-backports. Onda sam u apt.conf dodao Default=squeeze te sam dodao wheezy u soruces.list. I rekao apt-get install -t wheezy ruby. Medjutoa, apt-get upgrade zeli povuci postgres iz wheezyja sad. To je by design tako, ili sam usrao nesto?
<jelly-home> Mmike: nemoj mijesati wheezy i squeeze, tocka
<jelly-home> Default ti nece pomoci, niti pinning
<Mmike> ack, thnx
<SilverSpace> bemti libreoffice kak oblikovati u jednom dokumentu dvije stranice da je svaka drugacija ...stupci
<jelly-home> btw wheezy je izasao ovaj vikend
<Mmike> znam, ovo sam prosli tjedan radio jer je u onda-testingu bio ruby 1.9.3 dok je u backportsima 1.9.2 :)
<Mmike> al' proci ce bar mjesec-dva prije nego se upgradeatoratore na debian7 bude radio
<Mmike> neznam samo sto cu sa svim onim lennyjima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je najcesca greska koliko sam skuzio na netu :) 
<Mmike> mislim da etcheva, fala dragom drekecu, vis enema
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moja je korijenska greska sto sam skrto konfigurirao virtualku na kojoj je debian ; da nisam cicijasio tad .. 
<SilverSpace> bemti LO a nis napraviti dva dokumenta tak i tak je dvostrano printanje
<Mmike> brate, grep -i je za bar red velicine sporiji od grep bez -i
<jelly-home> Mmike: postavi C locale umjesto UTF-8
<Mmike> hah!
<Mmike> thnx :)
<BotaniCar> veli gugl da je to s locale-om bilo problem do v2.7 i da sad ne bi smjelo imati veze
<BotaniCar> lazu ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: Debian 6, RHEL 6 ima grep 2.6.x
<jelly-home> #define sad
<BotaniCar> ./date
<jelly-home> mislim, Debian 7 je izasao jucer, niko normalan nece updateati OS da bi mu grep radio brze jer je lijen staviti LC_COLLATE=C ispred...?
<BotaniCar> imas pravo jelly , nisam gledao ( rpm -qa grep , na centosu 6.4 mi da "grep-2.6.3-3.el6.x86_64" )
<jelly-home> a RHEL 7 ce izaci... 2015?
<Mmike> debianov debian-sys-maint account u mysqlu radi check i auto-repair tablica nakon sto se mysql skrsi
<Mmike> al' je glup pa ne kaze 'set sql_binlog=0', pa se onda repair replicira na slaveove
<Mmike> pa onda potrga sve
<Mmike> glupi mysql i jos gluplji myisam
<Mmike> i debili koji ga koriste
<SilverSpace> koriste jer im je fora
<BotaniCar> xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, ups
<Hrki> ima li aktivan neki skype online servis, bez da si moram instalirati program
<BotaniCar> koliko sam skuzio ( ako nisam krivo skuzio ), MS tek ima u planu napraviti stvar tako da mozes skypati kroz web sucelje. Ali nisam siguran da ce to sljakati na linuxu ( ActiveX )
<ivoks> pa nije li ms odustao od activexa?
<Hrki> radio je imo.im, ali vidim da vise nemaju skype 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne da bi ja znao 
<jelly-home> ivoks: napravit ce ga tak da eto slucajno ne radi na linuxu, kao obicno
<ivoks> jelly-home: to mi je jasno
<ivoks> ali mislio sam da je active x na odlasku
<ivoks> mislio sam da ga ni nema u novim IEima
<jelly-home> i silverlight je isto na odlasku
<jelly-home> pa lync client jos uvijek dependa
<BotaniCar> Je, ali ce otici tek dok im netko prisloni pist...tuzbu o chelo 
<ivoks> sam da znate da MS nije bas takvo zlo
<ivoks> s njima je najlakse razgovarati; svi ostali su prilicno bahati
<BotaniCar> Nije MS zlo uopce, samo se bore za sebe , jbg :) 
<ivoks> mi se lakse s njima dogovorimo nego s googlom, redhatom i sl.
<jelly-home> ivoks: vjerojatno jer ste vi mali i nebitni
<ivoks> pa i redhat se lakse s njima dogovori nego s googlom :)
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> -bash: les: command not found
<ivoks> -bash: lses: command not found
<ivoks> -bash: lees: command not found
<ivoks> stajanje i tipkanje do not mix
<ivoks> idem dalje spavat
<BotaniCar> kako saznati datum proizvodnje maticne ploce ? 
<BotaniCar> Bez kontaktiranja proizvođača, provajdanja serijskog broja i blabla
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: otisnuto na poklopcu :)
<jelly-home> mozda cak i na maticnoj...?
<SilverSpace> export PS1="\[\e[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\e[01;34m\]\W \`if [ \$? = 0 ]; then echo -e '\e[01;32m:)'; else echo -e '\e[01;31m:('; fi\` \[\e[01;34m\]$\[\e[00m\] "
<BotaniCar> nemam fizicki pristup kantama 
<dodobas> hebo ih... pola 2 nisam nista kvalitetno napravio...
<SilverSpace> fora izbaci ti smile zavisi od naredbe 
<dodobas> pisi mailove... pisi dokumente...
<ivoks> lshw
<ivoks>        description: Motherboard
<ivoks>        product: 7469A41
<ivoks>        vendor: LENOVO
<ivoks>        serial: 1ZFDWblablabla
<ivoks> na nekima pise i datum
<ivoks> ah, moja greska... datum je za firmware
<BotaniCar> da, do BIOS-a mogu, i vidim kad sam ga zadnje azuriral, ali nije to to
<ivoks> kad zaboravis logrotate...
<ivoks> 14810753807 2013-05-06 15:35 memcached.log
<BotaniCar> Heh, nasao sam okvirni datum po MBO revision number-u .. 
<SilverSpace> hm bemti dmesg vidi usb usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-platform
<SilverSpace> ali ga nema u /dev
<SilverSpace> df ga ne vidi
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kako je dash spor
<Mmike> zena upalila kompjuter, upgradeirao ga na 13.04 neki dan (sa 12.04)
<Mmike> cak i ona veli da je nevjerojatno sporo
<jelly-home> jel ima ssd?
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> ja sam prekjucer 'zabunom' instalirao ubuntu umjestu kubuntu - stisnem windows tipku i gledam kako se jadno racunalo muci :/
<jelly-home> kupi dovoljno memorije i ssd, problem rijesen B-)
<jelly-home> sad se svi cudom cude da zasto debian ima gnome 3 po defaultu
 * jelly-home dobio upute od doktorice i pije tekucinu gutljaj po gutljaj
<jelly-home> boca od pol litre mineralne ce trajati jedno 3-4 sata, 1 gut/5 min
<Mmike> zakaj gutljaj traje 5 min?
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, snaslo gnome-prokletstvo i debian :)
<jelly-home> da, jos 2005 ili kad su vec stavili da je gnome default
<jelly-home> 2002?
<Mmike> nemoj tako
<Mmike> gnome2 je bio full ok
<jelly-home> sorry, nije, bio je ok komparativno gledano, ali kad je izasao bio je bloatware sa hrpom simplificiranih aplikacijica
<jelly-home> ok, gnome 2 je mozda bio upotrebljiv
<SilverSpace> meni na atomu i 2G rama ide bolje nego na 12.10
<Mmike> ja si brijem vratit na laptop gnome2 instalaciju ubuntua
<Mmike> jebo sikjuriti peceve
<Mmike> samo nek radi
<Mmike> danas sam se tako mucio s KDEom na laptopu :/
<Mmike> dobrih 40ak minuta sam trazio kako da prebacim tabove u konsoletu od dolje prema gore
<Mmike> i onda mi je lik na #kde rekao da su preogranizirali menije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> navika 
<jelly-home> Mmike: wow, zasto bi htio i tabove i meni gore?  tako ih je teze pogoditi
<Mmike> upravo obrnuto
<Mmike> zbunjujuce je kada su dolje
<Mmike> al vjerojatno zato sto gnome-terminal to po defaultu ima gore, pa sam se u zadnjih 5-6 godina navikao da je - gore
<jelly-home> meni je za terminale i irc, i bilo sta sto ima koristan meni, lakse da su tabovi ili dole ili lijevo
<jelly-home> kad je sve gore, moras paziti
<Mmike> vish, zanimljivo
<Mmike> jer, u xchatu su mi dolje
<Mmike> al' u terminalu mi je lakse da su gore
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> cista navika
<Mmike> yup
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hakom-uskladuje-cijene-poskupljuju-tv-internetski-paketi-clanak-546503 tek sad procitao
<hbogner> pa oni nisu normalni
<Mmike> btw, jelly-home , znas za pigz?
<jelly-home> znam da postoji...
 * Mmike voli pigz
<Mmike> napravi da kroz 1GbE ide i do 150 MB/sec :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/310024_10200512242700942_1157950131_n.jpg
<jelly-home> Mmike: uh... to nije nikakav uspjeh, kroz 1Gbps ide 120MB/s po defaultu
<jelly-home> ako imas serverske mrezne i drivere, da ne treba kemijati sa jumbo frameovima
<jelly-home> al ak diskovi ne daju vise od 150, to je rijesen problem
<Mmike> jelly-home, a to je nekakav prosjek... ja pretezito prebacivavam mysql datadir snapshote koji se nekad kompresiraju tako da ide i do 300 MB/sec
<Mmike> al' nekad i 80MB/sec :)
<Mmike> kroz ethernet obicno ide oko 60MB/sec
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-07
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> ja rijesio spor ubuntu na laptopu, stavio manjaro :)
<dodobas> oink oink
<budz0r> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, cega? :)
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: archlinux for noobs
<dodobas> boooooo
<vileni> imao sam bridgelinux prije, bootao se za 7 sekundi
<vileni> i to na atomu sugavom
<dodobas> sad ce noobovi na archlinux... boooo
<dodobas> mi smo elita
<vileni> dodobas: vidis da su bili pristojni pa nemaju arch u imenu :)
<vileni> tako da mozete i dalje zuditi za statusom gentoo usera
<vileni> iako sam cuo da i on postaje user friendly
<vileni> ali mislim, divota kako to radi, da 3x jaci proc stavim nebi toliko ubrzao stroj :)
<dodobas> vileni: jel ima svoje repo-e ili se temelji na orginalnim ?
<vileni> originalni koliko sam skuzio
<vileni> samo fancy tema i friendly installer
<jelly-home> kak su mame blesave
<vileni> malo zbunjujuc jos kod particioniranja
<jelly-home> "oh hai imam infektivnu virozu s grdim simptomima koje ne bi zelio nikome" "dolazim sutra"
<dodobas> vileni: ajd pogledaj koji mirror koristis
<vileni> dodobas: mogu kasnije, ostao mi laptop doma
<vileni> jedna od zanimljivosti je da dolazi sa steamom predinstaliranim
<BotaniCar> jelly: :-) ovo zvuci kao moja supruga :) 
<BotaniCar> Nek svi vide passworde: http://sistemac.carnet.hr/node/1263 :-)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to je ok ak imas 30 godina i klinca, ne ak dijete ima toliko i vise
<jelly-home> jebiga, drugi put nece znati nista ak bas ne zavrsim u bolnici
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakve veze ima dob djeteta s majcinom infektivnom virozom ? Ja sam ostajao doma i dok nisam imao dijete ( a imao sam virozu ) jer je to korektno , ne ? 
<BotaniCar> ili nekaj iznad nisam procitao ?
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ovo se sad da procitati kao da sam majka .. 
<jelly-home> <a> "oh hai imam infektivnu virozu s grdim simptomima koje ne bi zelio nikome" <mama od a> "dolazim sutra"
<BotaniCar> Ahahhaha , ok, pardon, sad je jasno :) 
<BotaniCar> ( samo da podcrtam, nisam majka ) :) 
<jelly-home> jos...
<BotaniCar> koja je ok alternativa clamav+amavis ? 
<BotaniCar> ne nuzno dzabe :)
<jelly-home> koliko para, toliko muzike
<jelly-home> Sophos Puremessage je izvrstan iako je u Perlu ;-), i kosta ko svetog petra kajgana
<jelly-home> oni su vjerojatno najskuplji per mailbox, al je fakat jednom instaliras i zaboravis
<jelly-home> trend micro nisam probao (ali jesu korisnici jednog naseg najveceg ispja); kaspersky zadnji release je na testiranju, a prethodna verzija je iz 2003 i pusta smeca vjerojatno u istoj kolicini kao amavis+sa
<MmikeDOMA> cdfffffffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<jelly-home> za antiviruse pretpostavljam da su svi dovoljno dobri, ukljucivo clamav
<MmikeDOMA> macke :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa onda imas appliance: barracuda, ironport (hdogan radi za njih), ne znam dalje
<jelly-home> pazljiva upotreba kvalitetnih black listi ionako rijesi 90-99% prometa
<jelly-home> (pazljiva = score based, ne blokada na prvu loptu iako je zen i za to vrlo ok)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ispod toga imas hrpu manjih igraca, npr. http://roaringpenguin.com/ koji su mi simpaticni ako nista drugo jer imaju tehnicki ispravne deb repozitorije i podrzavaju debian uredno
<jelly-home> nisam ih imao prilike testirati kak spada
<jelly-home> na prva dva pogleda cinili su se kompetentni, ali s antispamom ne mozes znati nista dok ne vidis 2-3 mjeseca prometa i vidis koliko su kojem vendoru updatei pravila brzi i tocni kad dodje navala novog oblika spama, i koji imaju puno false positiva (da netko i primijeti) a koji nemaju
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mrzim ovo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> exit
<BotaniCar> meni je mjesto u drzavnoj sluzbi.13:30 , efektivno sam napravio nista ( ako ne racunamo puno price na sastancima )..
<jelly-home> takvu drzavnu sluzbu cemo istrijebiti uskoro, nadam se
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: hvala za elaboraciju
<BotaniCar> ( AV wise
<jelly-home> np
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: prije cemo skapati od gladi noseci ih na kicmi, cini se .. si citao projekcije ? Vele da ce nam se kradeze vratiti na vlast .. i pocistiti drzavne sluzbe metodom izgona SDP kadra i zamjeniti ih svojim pulenima ( +20% novih ) 
<jelly-home> gle, da se vrate i _ne naprave tu zamjenu jos jednom_, svima bi kupio kulene i viski i cigare i glasao za njih 
<jelly-home> kak im nije jasno da ta fora vise ne skalira i treba pocet radit
<BotaniCar> Ne znam , fakat ne znam u kakvom paralelnom svemiru zive .. 
<BotaniCar> "wet dreams are actualy ghost handjobs"
<BotaniCar> 'el probao tko od vas postgres backup/restore raditi s Barman-om ( http://www.pgbarman.org/ ) ? Valja to kaj ?
 * Vlado9A3CY is testing Cel.466MHz live, bez harda
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> jel ovo ok cijena za racunalo iz druge ruke? http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-x220-i7-docking-station-oglas-7988462
<SilverSpace> to je ona stvarcica od 10kk
<SilverSpace> op i7 to je jos skuplje
<jelly-home> procesor mi je nebitan dok god ima aes-ni ;-)
 * jelly-home ne ide vani bez full disk enkripcije
<jelly-home> vani... iz kuce jeli
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to si i ja svaki puta mislim kad trebam nositi van kuce
<SilverSpace> jebeno za kartanje bele https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_36Qf457GA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: AWESOME TECHNOLOGY!!!!, Views: 891605, Rating: 96.00342%
<SilverSpace> hm kak karte sakriti 
<SilverSpace> jebo te led http://is.gd/TJBgER
<vileni> ima koga u centru ili na tresnjevci da mi kaze kakvo je stanje sa kisom tamo? :)
<jelly-home> na tresnjevci je treuntno nema, tu i tamo se i plavo nazire gore
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 19.2°C (7:02 PM CEST on May 07, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 71%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Steady). 
<vileni> thx
<jelly-home> ... kako pise
<vileni> bilo bi super da ne pada jos 35min
<SilverSpace> grmi u dubravi 
<SilverSpace> tj. cuje se u daljini 
<vileni> da, i maksimir isto
<vileni> ali ne pada bas
<jelly-home> jos si tu?!
<vileni> jelly-home: a sad jel pada? :D
<jelly-home> ne 
<vileni> a nis, idem onda, sretno mi bilo :D
<jelly-home> aj dobro, vec sam mislio kameru stavljati na balkon
<jelly-home> (laz, nemam tak dugi usb kabl)
<dodobas> oink oink
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> nema vileni srece :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/brzi-stedljiviji-atomi/123680.aspx
<igustin> NASA migrira ISS na Linux http://is.gd/xYo28T
<SilverSpace> igustin: stara vijest :)
<igustin> bome, meni je to bilo promalno
<igustin> bome, meni je to bilo promaklo
<SilverSpace> :) 
<igustin> vidim da je jedna vijest od prije mjesec i pol, čudno da se nije propagirala
<SilverSpace> jesi prodao racnala
<igustin> nisam, hoćeš?
<ivoks> sumnjam da ISS koristi windows za funkcioniranje
<ivoks> vjerojatno je rijec o racunalima koje koriste astronauti (laptopima)
<ivoks> i sumnjam da ce staviti linux za kontrolira ISS
<ivoks> koliko god ga voljeli, ima boljih sustava za to :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: ne treba mi nis takvoga :) treba mi lenovo 9Se pokvareni 
<igustin> SilverSpace: nemam
<igustin> SilverSpace: hoće USB net stickove od VIP-a? :)
<SilverSpace> S9e*
<igustin> hoćeš*
<SilverSpace> g3
<SilverSpace> danas se citavi dan mucim kaj mi ruter nece prepoznati vanjski usb disk 
<SilverSpace> tj dmesg i lsusb ga vide ali nema ga u /dev/sd..
<SilverSpace> nesto 
<vileni> SilverSpace: istina, podosta sam pokisno, ali na povratku :)
<SilverSpace> ne vidi ga ni df
<SilverSpace> vileni: kisobran :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: ne pomaze bas na skuteru :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> vileni, kabanica :D
<SilverSpace> betmen
<vileni> hbogner: ma sad sve :)
<hbogner> ima ih bas za skutere
<vileni> tek sam ga uzeo, nemam toliko opreme pri ruci :)
<hbogner> onda vreca za smece i zamotaj se:D
<vileni> imam negdje kisno odijelo
<vileni> samo ga moram naci :)
<vileni> budem prije ljeta
<mmike> kul
<mmike> westerndigital ima web stranicu na koju dodjes, upises serial od diska, i veli ti koliko je jos u garanciji
<mmike> mega :)
<hbogner> fora
<mmike> https://westerndigital.secure.force.com/WarrantyCheck/WD_WarrantyCheckEndUser
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, ona stara kanta mi je konačno proradila kako treba...
<Vlado9A3CY> čim sam joj izvadio hard :D
<Vlado9A3CY> sutra nabavljam novi hard i krećem ispočetka, ali bar sam skužio kaj je u pitanju
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-08
<SilverSpace> dan
 * Mmike jos ima tcsh na flyju :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, dje/kako si ti gledao inodetove glede KDE zajeba/
<jelly-home> /proc/.../file-nr
<jelly-home> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr                                                                                                                                               burek
<jelly-home> 719488	0	10000000      
<jelly-home> nakon pkill -11 plasma-desktop, normalizira se
<jelly-home> [12:34] ~ => cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr                                                                                                                                               burek
<jelly-home> 13216	0	10000000      
<jelly-home> zaboravih crni caj pol sata u vodi... omg kak je to gorko
<jelly-home> i dalje fino mirise, ali aftertaste je...
<jelly-home> jessie ba, sa ima
<jelly-home> hm, moram biti drzavljanin ili imati prijavljeno prebivaliste, ili predstavnistvo u bih za jessie.ba
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr 
<Mmike> 11072   0       802866
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> vec smo jednom ustanovili da nemas taj problem, zar ne?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda smo pogrijesili
<Mmike> sam sec
<Mmike> jelly-home, yup, meni je openfiles stable
<Mmike> al' open inodes popizdi
<Mmike> i onda se nakon reboota vrati nazad, i sve radi ok
<Mmike> doduse, nisam jos 100% 
<jelly-home> sto je to "open inodes"?
<jelly-home> nisam siguran koliko ce libhybris biti koristan a koliko stetan za open source 
<jelly-home> s jedne strane, hrpa jeftinih arm-ova ce se moci koristiti za Linux umjesto Android, s druge strane, driveri ostaju kompletno zatvoreni i nikom nista
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja bedak imam jedan IP u mrezi za kojeg ne znam od cega je i uporno trazim odakle se pojavljuje i nikako da skuzim od cega je, a kad ono od mojega racunala sa kojeg gledam. Bedak koji bedak sve pregledao i nikako da se sjetim pogledati svoje racunalo 
<Mmike> jelly-home, /proc/sys/fs/inode-nr
<jelly-home> da vidimo kaj veli zlatko odn. manual...
<jelly-home> http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_fs_inode_nr.html
<jelly-home> http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_fs_inode_state.html
<jelly-home> Mmike: pojma, na dva desktopa koja imam te brojke su: 10k na ovom KDEtu, i 1M na xfceu
<Mmike> jelly-home, vidim da je fly na wheeziju, to ste odmah upgradirlnili?
<jelly-home> pojma
<jelly-home> najlakse je upgradeati OS kad te nije briga hoce li se neko custom smece od korisnika strgati
 * jelly-home ide buildati grsecurity kernel, primijetio da skript kidizi testiraju auto-root-exploite preko smeca od korisnika
<jelly-home> prije ili kasnije ce nabosti nesto sto radi... ;-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti si presao di na wheezy? bedovi s upgradeom, ikakvi?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne
<SilverSpace> konacni slozio usb disk na router da radi sad jos sambu slozit i to je to
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisam nigdje presao, samo par novih strojeva
<jelly-home> i desktop koji se ne racuna
<jelly-home> Mmike: sto se tice bedova s upgradeom, bit ce ih -- citaj release notese.
<Mmike> citao, cini se da je puno manje paina nego sto je bilo s lenny->squeeze
<SilverSpace> i jos zamjeniti ram(vrci ram) ako dobijem volju za lemljenje 
<jelly-home> Mmike: nema udev/kernel upgrade problema, ali ima postojeci apt bug koji se negdje pojavi negdje ne
<jelly-home> /msg dpkg immediate configuration
<jelly-home> /msg dpkg squeeze->wheezy failures
<jelly-home> /msg dpkg release notes  :-D
<BotaniCar> _/msg dpkg Y I haz no problems upgrading 
<BotaniCar> [14:12:53] <dpkg> I wish you would RTFM., BotaniCar
<BotaniCar> kud sam pao kad me i botovi odjebavaju, i jos uspiju biti zabavni u procesu .. 
<Mmike> jelly-home, ack, citao vec, thnx. Vikend cemo to isprobavati, danas smo umorni malo.
<jelly-home> jel neko ima makinu sa kombinovanim AMD APU chipom?  Kak stabilno radi grafika na tim cudima?
<jelly-home> hm, Mint reporti vele da A10-5800K "works perfectly"
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to se i ja pitam 
<SilverSpace> e350
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home imam ja A6 i radi brez problema :)
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: koliko dugo imas otvoren session?  Ja samo suspendam i odsuspendam, nikad ne gasim, nikad se ne izlogiravam
<jelly-home> driveri za graficku moraju raditi stabilno tjednima
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home pa.. dosta sam mijenjao drivere zbog steama.. sad imam gore catalyst 13.4 i radi normalno.. 
<jelly-home> ak gasis racunalo svaki dan, onda se ne moze iz toga znati kako bi radili sa tjedan+ uptimea, zato pitam
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home ne gasim.. ali prije nego Å¡to sam dao gor 13.4 imao sam 13.3 beta driver..i bio je 10-14 dana uptimea
<jelly-home> to je ok
<Mmike> jelly-home, fwiw, meni je tako (suspend/oduspend) radio ubuntu od 6.06 do 11.04
<Mmike> nakon toga mi crkla baterija na laptopu :)
<jelly-home> i onda kupis novu
<jelly-home> dugo je i drzala, 4 godine
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> imam jos jedan thinkpad, R52, taj je kupljen negdje na ubuntu 5.10, i baterija je pocela crkavati pred cca godinu dana
<jelly-home> ovo izgleda super za nas, ak se ne trazi neka brzina od njega jer cpu je spor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131843
<Mmike> sad traje oko 5-10 minuta
<jelly-home> 5.10, kaj je tad postojao ubuntu
<Mmike> jelly-home, prvi je bio 5.04
<Mmike> prije toga je, mislim, bio gnoppix :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ovo je super za NAS, ack, 6 SATAova i jos PCIjetusha za eventualno jos SATAova malo
<obruT> ajme, gnoppix ! nisam cuo taj naziv vec godinama...
<jelly-home> Mmike: jedino je cpu jako spor, pa ne bus dobio 100MB/s
<jelly-home> kao sto pise dole u komentarima
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> me ima kistru cijelu koja glumi NAS
<jelly-home> al za htpc i 4-6 diskova ak te ne pati brzina
 * jelly-home ima laptop koji glumi nas
<Mmike> al' mi gore i vpn server i lokalni apt-cache i monitoring i svasta nesto
<BotaniCar> LOL: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/doznajemo-sindikat-drzavnih-sluzbenika-placao-je-svojim-clanovima-170-kn-da-dodju-na-prvomajski-prosvjed/676625.aspx
<jelly-home> seems legit
<BotaniCar> :) Do tell, si u kakvom sindikatu ? Ili si namjerno ommitao smajli na kraju ?:D
<BotaniCar> Nego, sam vam vec pricao kak volim intel ? :) Sve, ali bas sve imaju ( i dokumentaciju za 'sve' ) :) 
<jelly-home> ne, razmisljao sam napravit svoj jer mi spam ovih iz HST ide na jetra
<BotaniCar> Razmisljao si napraviti svoj ? Koliko daleko je otislo razmisljanje ? Imas pojma koji su preduvjeti za to ?
<Mmike> nemozes ti to
<Mmike> za vikend prosli sam imao 12 mailova u inboxu
<Mmike> sad ih opet imam preko 200
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ne daleko.  Samo za radnicko vijece treba pun kufer posla. ;-)
<jelly-home> a to je super-jednostavno, kao
<BotaniCar> steta, reko' , da ti se uvalim na vrijeme - dok mozda jos nemas tajnika i clanove vijeca :) 
<jelly-home> HST gradi zgradurinu 20m od T-Mobajle, mislim si... za dobrobit radnika, ha?
<BotaniCar> AAAA ! Importam u sustav 16000 stavaka kroz XML import, i to prodje za ~2 sekunde ; no svake minute dobijam konfirmacijsku e-mail obavijest koja sadrzi samo tri stavke. Sto bi reklo da cu dobijati obavijesti  do peMzije, je*eni developeri i nedogovor ... 
<ivoks> http://goo.gl/maps/RLDd8
<ivoks> nije li ovo smijesno :)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: sve se u ovoj drzavi radi za nasu dobrobit, nasa percepcija je kriva, sigurno :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to nije nista.  Zamisli da si odradio 2M stavaka, i za svaki je mail odmah uljetio u queue
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, vidio sam tu zgradu
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: efektivno mi je ista stvar, dobio odjednom zilion mailova, ili svaku minutu - ne valja. I jos smradovi koriste php mailer, pa imam 0% kontrole nad kjuom .. 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kratkorocni rezultat: mail sustav na koljenima; dugorocni rezultat: sugava aplikacija throttlana na MTA :-)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: postfwd (policy service za postfix) nije previse kompliciran za slozit
<obruT> BotaniCar: nis mi poslo adsl username :)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: nece biti throttla jer ovo kaj sad testiram simulira M2M aktivnost + notifikacije korisnicima, volumen prometa je mali ( ici ce prema spominjanih 2M ) , server vec ima postfix, ali se developeri nisu sjetili javiti za konzultacije nego mudruju 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ispricao sam ti se na /msg, ako to nisi vidio, nebi vidio ni USR :) 
<obruT> vidim samo ping timeout :) hehe :)
<BotaniCar> Kak na TechRepublicu znaju njatke bezveze: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/european-technology/it-projects-why-you-need-to-fail-more-often/1694?tag=nl.e053&s_cid=e053&ttag=e053 ... 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: wheezy vise nema sun-java-u u repozitorijima ? 
<jelly-home> ni squeeze nije imao
<jelly-home> ispravka: ni squeeze nije updaetao to od... 2011?
<BotaniCar> ok, thx. Pokusavam natjerati chef da mi provisiona sun javu po serverima, daleko najlakse bi mi bilo da je vec negdje u repou 
<jelly-home> jdk ili jre?
<Mmike> jel' se mogu tramvaj/bus karte i dalje placati mobitelom?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: bskini tar.gz odn. bin od orakla, instaliraj java-package, i udri make-jpkg po arhivi
<jelly-home> s/b//
<BotaniCar> Citam, tak' bu'm i morao ; ima gdje pucki objasnjeno zakaj je sun java 'bolja' od openjava-e ? 
<jelly-home> mislis, zasto je openjdk bolji od oracle jave?
<BotaniCar> ne znam sto misliti, s obzirom da openjdk vec imam posvuda difoltno, a devovi svi cvile da bi sun/oracle 
<jelly-home> oracleov set klasa ima nekih sitnica koje jos nisu implementirane u otvorenom kodu
<BotaniCar> dam jaja na panj da moji devovi ne koriste te sitnice, ali kenjaju da ne moraju delati dok cekaju da im ja to postavim 
<jelly-home> oracle java je safe bet
<BotaniCar> Jebem si sve ako necu openjdk maskirati kao oracle i reci da jesam 
<BotaniCar> pa da vidimo kaj ne bu delalo 
<jelly-home> problem s tim pristupom je ak potrefis onih 2% slucajeva da openjdk stvarno fali, nikad neces imati mira
<BotaniCar> imam s ovom konkretnom ekipom nesto vise od 4 godine iskustva i 'suradnje' , riskirati cu 
<jelly-home> IME ne isplati se zajebavati, download i prepakiravanje oracle-j2sdk1.7 se svodi na cekanje downloada, pa cekanje skripte
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, car: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-c158mwXlRvg/UYYPzCihqZI/AAAAAAAA12I/1dLPuWun3ac/s1600/1.gif ( ping Mmike )
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: tjeram pravdu, nije prvi put da mi serviraju prerequiremente koji nemaju veze s potrebnim
<jelly-home> to je ok; onda imash izgovor da i sam oracle preporucuje da se umjesto starih instalacija sun-java koristi openjdk
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o !! Pa hvala na ovom biseru ! 
<obruT> ja isto koristim sun javu bas da ne naletim na neku sitnicu koja nije implementirana u openjdk i ne slomim mozak na tome
<obruT> iovako se dogadjaju cudne stvari :)
<jelly-home> http://us1.na.apcdn.com/full/50049.jpg srs bzns
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uQVuv4JJ08
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Power Mix Vol.002 [Side A], Views: 829, Rating: 100.0%
 * jelly-home hides
<jelly-home> hmha, quad-core stick za $70
<jelly-home> http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/03/26/zealz-gk802-is-temporarly-available-for-69-99-on-geekbuying/
<SilverSpace> da ima ih padaju cijene
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim preporuka za xbmc je mk802 ili mk808
<jelly-home> mk802?  nema sanse
<jelly-home> to je A10 single core, ne zelis to
<jelly-home> odn ako zelis, imam ja jedno za prodat :-D
<SilverSpace> pise da je a9
<jelly-home> onda nije MK802
<SilverSpace> http://dx.com/p/rikomagic-mk802-iiis-android-4-1-1-google-tv-player-w-wi-fi-1gb-ram-8gb-rom-hdmi-black-177486
<jelly-home> to je MK802iiis
<SilverSpace> aa u tom je fora
<jelly-home> al to je isto sad vec stari dual-core rockchip
<jelly-home> ne znam, ja sam ubo ovog za kompajliranje, ne za xbmc
<jelly-home> swap preko mreze ili prek usb-a na ssd, i vozi ;-)
<jelly-home> za one stvari gdje 1GB memorije nece bit dosta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja gledam nesto jace uzeti od rpi_a ali mi je to sve nekako li la 
<SilverSpace> podrska nikakva 
<jelly-home> cekaj jos par mjeseci, pocet ce na sve strane nicati linux support preko libhybrisa
<SilverSpace> ovo bi najrade http://hackaday.com/2012/12/03/odroid-u2-is-latest-barebones-board-begging-to-be-used/
<jelly-home> samo uzmi, meni je to preskupo...
<jelly-home> oh, U2 ne X2
<SilverSpace> hm i meni nije jeftino 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj sve jos moras uz to uzeti 
<jelly-home> lik sto radi ODROID je iz Bugarske ak se dobro sjecam
<SilverSpace> ali ne salje iz bugarske :)
<jelly-home> ne
<SilverSpace> u biti ja bi nesto kaj gore ide http://openelec.tv/
<jelly-home> ak ide xbmc, ide i openelec
<obruT> i tak... odlucio sam si povecati brzinu adsl-a doma :P
<obruT> a ne ovak, ko zadnja sirotinja
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ja si sve mislim kod susjeda spojiti 
<SilverSpace> ima full kaj tcom isporucuje 
<jelly-home> obruT: kaj, nista optika?
<jelly-home> obruT: kad je vec skupo, nek bar nes i vrijedi
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jedino kad se spojis kod susjeda, nemas port forwarding koji zna biti zgodan za... primjene ;-)
<jelly-home> SERVISE!  E.  Nisam uopce na torrente mislio.
<obruT> jelly-home: eh, nema tog u mojoj zgradi :)
<obruT> ja sam bas zbog SERVISA povecao brzinu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> danas mi je neki lik kojem sam objasnio kaj je "modinfo" i da moduli imaju korisne opcije htio dati pristup na neke super-duper privatne SERVISE, scene, releasevi, ovo-ono kao zahvalu
<jelly-home> reko... nisam nista reko, dosta mi je youtube i ovo sto ima javno
<jelly-home> ima samo jedan pcie slot u njemu raid kontroler, i irq konflikt sa grafickom na ploci... reko, modinfo 3w-9xxx|grep msi
<jelly-home> onda se fino ukljuci msi pa kontroler ima svoj irq, i sve radi
<SilverSpace> http://dobrahrana.jutarnji.hr/video-kako-otvoriti-24-boce-piva-odjednom/?utm_source=jutarnji.hr&utm_medium=rss_box&utm_campaign=rss_box
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jel ploca radi 
<SilverSpace> tj. jesi naso disk
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, ne pitaj :) ... promijenio sam neki dan neki NTC sto je virio iz ploce, a danas sam stavio drugi hard...
<Vlado9A3CY> i sve je djelovalo normalno ..
<Vlado9A3CY> i sad maloprije mi se nakon instalacije, tijekom apdejta opet smrznuo na jednak nacin ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da cu baciti plocu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i pricekati dok se ne dokopam neke druge :)
<SilverSpace> da ploca izgleda otisla
<Vlado9A3CY> eto, to je to ukratko :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da, ocito...
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam vise sto na ploci gledati...
<Vlado9A3CY> mijenjao sam i RAM-ove ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i disk...
<Vlado9A3CY> i mrezne kartice ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i napajace ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i tak...
<Vlado9A3CY> jednog ce dana sve raditi :D
<SilverSpace> koja je to lpoca koji soket
<Vlado9A3CY> idem jos jednom probati pokrenuti apdejt...
<SilverSpace> naso ja neku staru 
<Vlado9A3CY> a ne znam sada napamet a nisam si zapisao ...
<Vlado9A3CY> budem kasnije pogledao tocno ako mi se opet smrzne
<Vlado9A3CY> pa cu ti reci ...
<SilverSpace> moguce da ide na ovu moji taj tvoj proc
<Vlado9A3CY> danas sam doma donio 4 harda ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan napajac :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i nekoliko ventilatora :)
<Vlado9A3CY> procesor P4 1.6G s kilerom i ventilatorom
<SilverSpace> sad ti samo treba neka ploca
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ploca koja mi je bila dostupna za uzeti je nazalost sva znucana..
<Vlado9A3CY> elkosi pofrcali ...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem pokrenuti apdejt tamo.. see you later
<obruT> bome, brzi su, sat vremena nakon sto sam trazio povecanje brzine, evo povecali
<obruT> i bome, SERVISI rade duplo brze :)
<hbogner> obruT, je lako tebi :D
<obruT> sta lako meni ? :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jes tu
<hbogner> obruT, pa lako tebi trazit povecanje brzine :D
<hbogner> cek ili nisi na linku od firme za koju radis?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ovu plocu imam http://www.msi.com/product/mb/815E-Pro.html
<SilverSpace> ali je gora celeron 400mh
<obruT> hbogner: nisam na linku :P povecanje brzine doma i to sam cak isao standardnim putem, zvao korisnicku podrsku
<obruT> niti ne znaju da sam zaposlenik
<obruT> mozda bih mogao "na crno" zicati kolege da mi povecaju, ali mi je to glupo
<hbogner> koji isp? 
<obruT> t-com
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> obruT, oce ti poskupit net?
<hbogner> citam nesto da iskon i t-com moraju dignut cjene jer hakom tako trazi
<SilverSpace> obruT: hebate ja mislio da imas vezu :)
<SilverSpace> frend je u ilegali :)
<obruT> hbogner: nemam pojma, kod nas nista ne pricaju
<hbogner> obruT, http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hakom-uskladuje-cijene-poskupljuju-tv-internetski-paketi-clanak-546503
<obruT> hbogner: vidio sam vec te vijesti, prica se i na njuzima, ali kod nas nitko nist :)
<obruT> vidio sam i na hakomovim stranicama neke dokumente di se konkurencija zali hakomu da je maxtv prejeftin i da oni ne mogu konkurirati ht-u s njihovim takvim cijenama i da traze da se cijene moraju povecati
<hbogner> a nitko nepita korisnike
<obruT> korisnici ce sve to da plate... a medju njima i ja :P
<jelly-home> hbogner: cca 10-25kn, bit ce obavijest na racunu
<jelly-home> hbogner: kak ne kuzis, to je upravo za korist korisnika
<jelly-home> obruT: u rjesenju iznad tih dokumenata je i popis izmjena
<SilverSpace> najbolje kuciste za rpi kaj sam do sada vidio http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/677951563/sweetbox-ii-the-perfect-case-for-your-raspberry-pi
<BotaniCar_> NSFW !! http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1367917547942.gif
<smola> dobra večer :)
<smola> ima tko vremena za pitanje jednog linux-nooba? :D
<SilverSpace> baci pitanje 
<SilverSpace> ako nekog ima odgovorit ce 
<smola> imam laptop koji je došao sa predinstaliranim win 8
<smola> postoji li mogućnost složit dual boot?
<smola> kolko sam skužio, zeznuta je stvar UEFI i secure boot na novijim laptopima...
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<SilverSpace> mislim da su to sad rijesili sa novom verzijom ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ima https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<smola> to je to?
<smola> a ja 2 dana tražim po netu tutoriale
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<smola> e taj sam tut našao, ali mi sve izgleda užasno komplicirano pošto se prvi puta susrećem sa radom u linuxu
<SilverSpace> eh taj uefi je sranje 
<SilverSpace> kaj vise ni laptopova nema bez tog uefi_a
<smola> ako sam dobro skužio, nije ni to problem ako se radi clean install win 8 i ubuntu
<smola> problem je kad su win predinstalirani
<SilverSpace> hm ne bi znao 
<smola> sve mi se čini da ću odustati od cijele priče... dok ne nađem nekoga kom mogu platit da mi to sredi :D
<smola> možda znate nekog kom se da s tim zafrkavati?
<SilverSpace> eh neznam tko ima iskustva sa time 
<SilverSpace> izbegavam taj uefi u sirokom luku
<Mmike> http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/05/08/2038243/ubuntu-developing-its-own-package-format-installer
<smola> ah. visit ću tu na kanalu par dana, možda nekoga nađem :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> ali ne i iznenadujuce 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-09
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja bih prije rekao - lose
<dodobas> Mmike: kusis ti to.. 
<dodobas> odjedn0m sve sto ubuntu radi je problem :)
<obruT> ma taj utuntu nist ne valja :)
<dodobas> sad ce static binarie shippat
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Medvjed na biciklu rastrgao majmuna!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHNT8ZJmabU&feature=player_embedded
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: [FULL] Bear Mauls a Monkey During 'Bike Race' at Shanghai Wild Park, Views: 56796, Rating: 50.0%
<Mmike> dodobas, ne znam sto bih rekao tu :/
<Mmike> wtf je kmix i zasto mi uzima 100% cpua?
<BotaniCar> to ti je kad iams zvuk :) 
<Mmike> em ti 
<Mmike> customere
<BotaniCar> em ti developere
<BotaniCar> sumarno, em ti zivot :) 
<smola> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, samko da ti priopcim da me kolega na poslu nagovorio da jos malo cackam po ploci...
<Vlado9A3CY> *samo
<Vlado9A3CY> tak da do daljnjeg odustajem od zamjene...
<Vlado9A3CY> a kako sam ovih dana dosta zauzet, sve ce to jos malo pricekati, vjerojatno pocetak iduceg tjedna
<Vlado9A3CY> i tek tada cu vidjeti sto jos mogu uciniti.
<Vlado9A3CY> eto ...
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan i tebi smola
<smola> da ponovim pitanje od sinoć :)
<smola> ima tko iskustva sa dual boot win8 i ubuntu na laptopu sa predinstaliranim win8 (+laptot je UEFI i ima onaj secure boot)? :D
<Mmike> smola, ja nemam.
<BotaniCar> ja imam u non-UEFI okolini, nisam imao problema sve dok windows nisu jednom zavrzili chkdsk, to mi je izlomilo GRUB2 , boot s recovery medija, slozio loader, vozi dalje 
<SilverSpace> kaj su sad svi taj hebeni UEFI poceli stavljati 
<SilverSpace> smola: koji je to model laptopa
<smola> postoji li neko mjesto ili osoba u ZG kojoj bi mogao platit da mi to sredi? :D
<smola> Samsung NP350
<vileni> sta nisu bili neki samsunzi brickani zbog toga? :)
<smola> zbog čega?
<vileni> uefi
<vileni> i instalacija linuxa
<vileni> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/01/30/1426255/linux-booting-via-uefi-can-brick-samsung-notebooks
<smola> uf
<smola> jebeno. dobro da nisam pokušavao
<vileni> mozda je rijeseno vec
<BotaniCar> smola: ne beri brigu, samsung to priznaje u garanciji 
<vileni> ali trebalo bi provjeriti prvo :)
<BotaniCar> IMO , nije rijeseno, moj shef je nekaj probavao nedavno, laptop je morao u servis :) 
<vileni> cura isto ima samsung, kupila ga oko bozica, nebih ju usrecio da sam probao staviti ubuntu kao sto sam namjeravao
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na uefi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj te smeta, UEFI , ili njegova implementacija ? Mislim , stvar je ok, samo kaj vas sve jebe sto bi MS morao prodavati certifikat :) 
<smola> mda, ne isplati mi se onda zezat
<BotaniCar> smola: kaj ne podrzava taj laptop i non-UEFI boot ? 
<SilverSpace> smola: slozi si u virtualku 
<smola> BotaniCar ima izbor čini mi se Uefi, CMS (??) i Uefi and Legacy
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne smeta mi :P 
<smola> ne znam jel CMS, ne sjećam se. možda je neka druga kratica xD
<BotaniCar> a kaj onda, napravi non-uefi install i bok 
 * SilverSpace se pita kad ce BotaniCar po rakiju 
<smola> a ne smeta to Å¡to su windowsi uefi?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj se pitas, zadnja dva puta si ti mene odpilil, te kise, te viroze :) 
<BotaniCar> smola: to ces ti nama reci :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne ti si mene zadnji put 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: podsjetiti cu te da logiram sve :) 
<SilverSpace> ja sam tebe predzadnji 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ./search rakija >> sve je jasno :) 
<BotaniCar> danas imam nek'vi fush popodne, sutra ? 
<SilverSpace> search laze :)
<BotaniCar> to je istina, grep isto :) A locate je mucko dzubre ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sve ovisi o majstoru kad ce doci cijevi mjenjati 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj delas, sto mijenjas , i posto ? 
<SilverSpace> hebemti majstore mjesec dana cekas 
<smola> hvala svima na pomoći
<smola> pozz o/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cjev od grijanja pusta negdje u podu pa moram novu instalaciju delati
<BotaniCar> smola: uzvrati istim, probaj non uefi boot , side-by-side s uefi windowsima i javi kaj se strgalo !:) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ce ti razjebat parkete/plocice ili kak ce ? 
<SilverSpace> nece stavit cu vanjske bakrene cijevi 
<SilverSpace> sve po zidu sa par rupa iz sobe u sobu 
<SilverSpace> i to neki tvoj susjed koliko sqam skuzio 
<SilverSpace> tj ne bas iz Soblinca je
<SilverSpace> preko brda :)
<SilverSpace> super dodali majstori podrsku za router 703n u sluzbeni trunk repozitori 
<SilverSpace> za 16rama rom
<SilverSpace> swap is really not a good idea. upgrade to 64MB is much better if you can.
<BotaniCar> koji je substitut za "munin-node-configure --suggest" na muninu 2 ? 
<BotaniCar> ovi kaj pakiraju munn za centos su isto mulci ( debian ekipa je ok ) , munin-node-configure vise ne postoji kao komanda, a /usr/sbin/munin-node-configure radi .. 
<SilverSpace> jao imam malu bandu doma
<BotaniCar> Boli te briga, znas kak vele za klince da su vrece veselja :) Vjerujemo im, jelda ? :D
<SilverSpace> hm kak napraviti cp citave mape
<SilverSpace> nest krivo radim pa mi ne uspije
<SilverSpace> ili mi se ovlasti promjene
<SilverSpace> izgleda da sam uspio bila je stvar o chmodu
<BotaniCar> cp -R 
<BotaniCar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE , vristim od smijeha :) 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ti si se neki dan pital koji novi jezik nauciti :) Brijem da je ovo - to
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=PBKuPXbqJho
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Perfect Beer Bottle Opener, Views: 4484, Rating: 92.0%
<BotaniCar> brijem da sam vidio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwModZmOzDs&feature=youtu.be
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Windows Project Glass: One day too..., Views: 2410336, Rating: 96.67614%
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/TJBgER
<SilverSpace> ode guzica 
<SilverSpace> sreca da je zensko otisla bi jaja
<BotaniCar> Hrvatska ima ISO country code 191 , a Kuba 192 ... fakat moram tamo, bliski smo u toliko aspekata da sve vise sumnjam da je slucajnost .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ces tam :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam set od 1600 XML datoteka koje izmedju ostalog sadrze i country_ISO_code, sad ih moram multiplicirati i najjednostavniji nacin da ih ucinim drugacijima je da svakoj novoj rundi dodam drugi kod :) 
<SilverSpace> senzacija Rus - Fra 1:2
<SilverSpace> hokej
<SilverSpace> http://mladenjergovic.com/svi-na-fsb
<MmikeNekud> BikaBikaBom!
<obruT> tribina o F1 :) bwhahahaha :)
<obruT> u nedjelju je blizu ljubljane tekma svjetskog kupa u boulderingu... to treba ic gledat...
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes ozdravio 
<obruT> jesam
<obruT> konacno
<SilverSpace> mene sake sad hebu 
<SilverSpace> nikako da prode
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2512
<MmikeNekud> obruT, de? :)
<MmikeNekud> mislm - de tribina?
<obruT> MmikeNekud: http://mladenjergovic.com/svi-na-fsb :)
<obruT> dakle, fsb :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/studenti-fsb-a-sutra-predstavljaju-novi-brzi-jaci-bolid-clanak-551111
<SilverSpace> eto printat cemo pistolje http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nacrti-pistolj-3d-printera-skinuti-vise-100-000-puta-clanak-551075
<MmikeNekud> ne vjerujem da za KDE ne postoji neki appletek koji ce mi real-time pokazivat promet po mreznim ifacekima
<SilverSpace> HTC One fakat dobro izgleda
<SilverSpace> MmikeNekud: conky ??
<SilverSpace> u ovim vip tarifama ni bog se ne bi snsasao 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih stranica da ih jebo 
<SilverSpace> ovaj mjesec jos nisam ni dobio pare a vec sad sam ih potrosio 
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/qreator
<SilverSpace> odlican QR 
<ivoks> di je sad pozgaj
<ivoks> mogli smo na cugu
<obruT> eh, di je Carmen Sandiego...
<vzugcic> ln
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, nekaj sitnoga bi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-10
<Vjetar> jutar
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<Vjetar> jutro BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: imaš li malo vremena za šaputanje na privatu?
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: samo me zaspamaj, odgovorim kad mogu, u teskim akcijama sam 
<BotaniCar> ali mi ne pipkaj grudi ! 
<Vjetar> ;)
<Mmike> sisodirko
<BotaniCar> "SELECT pg_size_pretty(pg_database_size('mojabaza '));"  >> 20Gb ; dok "SELECT relname, relpages FROM pg_class ORDER BY relpages DESC;" popracen s "SELECT pg_size_pretty(pg_total_relation_size('message_information'));" >> 47Mb ... 
<BotaniCar> ( ovo zadnje mi je najveca tablica u toj bazi ) 
<BotaniCar> uzas
<vileni> fora su napravili "putokaz" za predstavljanje formule, izolirkom napravili stazu koja vodi do dvorane :)
<BotaniCar> e, da, koliko veliki znaju narasti sami indexi ? Ima netko monstrum-primjer ? 
<Mmike> vileni, kad ce bit to?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam ja indexe po par gigabajta
<Mmike> BotaniCar, njih obicno metnes na svoj spindle-set, ako ti ne stanu u memoriju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: thx ! 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, ima tko preporuku za rack-mounted NAS , oko 1k$ , da nije QNAP ? 
<BotaniCar> ( 1k bez diskova, ofc) 
<Mmike> ne zelis db sranja metat na nas
<Mmike> (iako ce mi neki glavu sad otkinut htjet)
<BotaniCar> Nije za tu namjenu, no reci koju rijec vise, nema mi logike izjava
<jelly-home> db sranja idu na pouzdani storidj; NASevi se obicno koriste u mrezi koja sluzi za sve i svasta
<jelly-home> sad, ak bi spojio svoju NAS Å¡katulju sa recimo dva zasebna linka, drito na DB server, ne vidim problema...
<jelly-home> onda imaš defakto mrežu samo za storiđ, ili kako neki to zovu, SAN
<Mmike> jelly, previse horror stroyja s time
<Mmike> nikako da odem flireku potrgati njihov SAN
<Mmike> kune se da je to nemoguce :)
<Mmike> ili, ako imas san, onda imas jos jedan stroj kao standby, sa svojim sanom, pa ako prvi crkne, imas drugi (slicno kao sto bi imao drugi ako ti crkne raid kontroler u prvom stroju, npr)
<jelly-home> Mmike: SAN, ak je dobro složen, ne možeš potrgati čupanjem bilo koje jedne žice ili bilo koje jedne komponente
<jelly-home> nije to "svojim sanom", to se sve zove jedan san ;-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, velim, nemam osobnog iskustva tako da u biti nemam pojma. Sve sto govorim je na osnovu tudjih iskustava koja sam citoa po internetskim mejling listama
<Mmike> osobno mislim da je bedasto imati 2 stroja koji imaju isti storage
<Mmike> pa kao imas master i standby server, a oba koriste istsi storidz
<Mmike> i onda ako storidz crkne, di si?
<jelly-home> osobno mislim da u ovom slucaju, kao sto si priznao, nemas pojma o cem pricas
<Mmike> 'SAN/NAS ne crkava' mi je isto kao 'isus je bio siroke ruke'
<Mmike> to je disaster waiting to happen, ako ti san nije crkao to samo znaci da imas srece
<jelly-home> ako storidz crkne: ovisi imas li DR site ili ne
<Mmike> istina, ako si daio 5435234098 za jedan SAN, valjda ti nije bed dati toliko za jos jedan, dislocirani, ili di vec
<jelly-home> SAN je uvijek složen tako da ispad jedne komponente ne utječe na klijente
<jelly-home> ak ispadne disk, rebuilda se za 45 minuta; ak ispadne sata disk, imaš ga u raid6-like i rebuilda se sa 3-4 sata
<jelly-home> ak ispadne FC switch, radi drugi neovisni
<jelly-home> ak ispadne storage kontroler, sav IO prelazi na drugi u clusteru (uvijek su dva)
<jelly-home> najgora stvar koja se može desiti je da prestane radit klima ;-)
 * Mmike gleda jellyja s malo skepse :)
<BotaniCar> zakaj jellya ? :) i reci zakaj ne bazu na NAS/SAN ? 
<Mmike> ovaj KDE tak fino radi nakon kaj ga restartas. onak, bas fino. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, velim. Brijem da je 'sigurnije' i jeftinije imat 2 stroja sa solidnim diskovima unutra nego sve metat na jednu veliku kistru
<Mmike> pogotovo za NAS
<Mmike> najcesce po NASu pise/cita sva cuda svega
<Mmike> i onda baza umire, jadna
<Mmike> sad, SAN, druga prica, vele da ima SANova koji su jebacki
<Mmike> al' opet, kol'ko kosta dobar SAN a kol'ko kosta 10 brzih SAS diskova
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako uracunas cijenu zakupa unitspacea za dva servera naspram zakupa za jedan nas, pa uracunas energente i blabla, rastopi se razlika ; a ako bi NASao bazu, bilo bi dedicirano
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nebi nikad NASao bazu, previse sranja koja mogu poci po zlu. 
<Mmike> Za SANove, velim, nemam pojma, meni je i to horror, al' nisam nikad probao nit vidio nit koristio tak da - nemam pojma
<BotaniCar> mozda bi, da imas moju situaciju: naime, imam infrastrukturu koja se sastoji od virtualiziranih servera, svaki s svojom bazom , brijem da virtualizacijski layer jako koci db performanse i da bi izmjestanje iste dosta pomoglo. Dedicirani NAS me ispadne jeftinije nego dobra serverska shasija koja bi ispunjavala istu svrhu 
<jelly-home> SAN radi super ak se držiš pravila struke
<BotaniCar> jelly: misleci time ? 
<jelly-home> da je redundantno sve Å¡to treba biti redundantno
<BotaniCar> sad bi trebao reci "goes without saying" , ali kuzim :) 
<jelly-home> vendor svaki put kad nam dođe priča horor priče 
<Mmike> mislmi, istina je da ti i u stroju moze crci raid kontrolorolo. Zato imas 2 stroja (barem), pa ak crkne trolololo u jednom, nece (valjda) i u drugom. 
<Mmike> jelly, kaj vi imate od opreme te?
<jelly-home> Mmike: sad trenutno neki ibm low-midrange; cca storwize v7000
<jelly-home> i nesto slicno s druge strane
<ivoks_> kvragu i vremenske zone
<Mmike> jelly-home, jesi tjerao kad fio po tome (ili nesto slicno?)
<Mmike> ivoks_, ne preseravaj se! :) 
<Mmike> ivoks_, da ti nije gust, nebi to radio! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, primjeti kako te vise ne zicam doritose, ti, jedan, zlocesti covjeku
<ivoks> budem ti ih uzeo ovaj put
<ivoks> ako ih bude na aerodromu
<Mmike> jelly, Price: 
<Mmike> £113,853
<Mmike> ex VAT
<Mmike> Wot D Fak!
 * jelly-home pije naizmjence vruci crni caj i sky colu i pita se jel bi se moglo sloziti vruci caj sa mjehuricima
<ivoks> danas cu ici do grada, moram si i cipele kupiti
<jelly-home> Mmike: samo?
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je kaj, samo control enclosure nafilan?
<Mmike> da, ne vidim kak se to isplati
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne zaboravi licence, za storwize idu po ladici
<jelly-home> fantasticno se isplati s obzirom na a) feature b) niko, nikad, ne placa list price
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak si akademska ustanova, imas cca 50% popusta; ak si globalni telekom, imas... nesmijem rec ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, kol'ko realno, cca,
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> osh rec, znaci, da bi taj storage mogao kostati i do 30k funti
<Mmike> cca
<Mmike> (veliki cca)
<BotaniCar> ja gledam featurelistu i napaljen sam k'o prascic :) 
<Mmike> ja nebi i dalje trosio paru na to za database drekove
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: zato sad imaju one male v3700 ;-)
<Mmike> radije bih kupio big fat nas box i turao backupe gore
<Mmike> umro mi vpn
<BotaniCar> Mmike: velim ti da mi para izadje isto kad sve gledam , mozda i manje
<Mmike> o dreku
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to mi nema smisla. Kol'ko dodje 16 300 DB sas diskova? Tu imas, doduse, 'samo', 2TB i sitno...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: o cem pricamo ? Smjestiti dva servera s performansama X me kosta vise nego NAS s performansama X 
<BotaniCar> *kupiti i smjestiti
<Mmike> dva servera moras kupit tak i tak
<BotaniCar> zakaj ?
<Mmike> redundancija|/
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> mislis 2x nas / 2x server ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> moras imat 2 servera
<BotaniCar> ok, imam 
<Mmike> jer ak ti crkne CPU na jednom, da imas drugi
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> i onda u svaki taj server naguras diskova da ti 'radi brzo'
<BotaniCar> ok
<Mmike> dal' ti se to vise isplati, ili ti se vise isplati imati 2 diska u svakom serveru na kojima je OS, a dbdatadir mountati sa SAN storagea?
<jelly-home> pa dobro, al vec imas N servera u serverskoj, i trudis se da su kompatibilni
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas, da, al' moras imat 2 koja stalno rade ako hoces HA
<jelly-home> ne znam hoce li BotaniCar HA
<BotaniCar> ma, mmiketu za ljubav pretpostavimo da ocu ( zaista i hocu ) 
<jelly-home> kod nas uredno radi HA sa diskovima prezentiranim na dva nodea, a RH cluster se brine da su namantani samo na jednom
<BotaniCar> performansno mi nema nikakve logike krcati postojece servere s jos jednim kontrolerom i diskovima, i time zagusiti ostatak sustava , ili kupovati skatulju koja mora performansama biti usporediva s NASom, ako mogu kupiti NAS
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: mozes kupit i DAS ;-)
<BotaniCar> vas is das ? :D
<jelly-home> "direct"
<BotaniCar> zezam
<jelly-home> skatulja sa svojim kontrolerom i gro diskova, cijene radi spaja se prek SAS
<BotaniCar> nego, DASovi su 'direct' i nemogu samostalno dijeliti ono kaj je na njima s necim trecim, i to mi je bed
<jelly-home> jeste, osim sto sad vec ima SAS switcheva
<ivoks> RHCS
<BotaniCar> jelly: generiras mi jos troska 
<ivoks> ijao... relikt proslosti
<jelly-home> ivoks: it works
<ivoks> i RH ga se odrekao :D
<ivoks> znam, radi na starijim red hatima
<jelly-home> ivoks: don't care, vendor ga podrzava
<ivoks> jelly-home: samo komentiram... to je tehnologija koja je napustena. da i redhat i ubuntu ga podrzavaju u starijim verzijama :)
<jelly-home> radi dobro
<ivoks> pa ne radi bas dobro, vec uglavnom radi
<ivoks> ovisi o tome sto trebas
<ivoks> barem podrzava OCFS2, ako nekom treba
<jelly-home> ne treba nam cluster fs, tak da nije problem
<ivoks> problem je kod skaliranja
<BotaniCar> ( take banana for scale )
<jelly-home> ne treba nam ni vise od dva nodea, samo da radi failover
<ivoks> mislim da taj stariji corosync ne moze vise od 8 strojeva
<jelly-home> ivoks: mislio sam, lokalni vendor koji nam je to i slozio za relativno sitne pare 
<ivoks> jelly-home: znam tko vam je to slozio :)
<jelly-home> e :-)
<ivoks> ima i drugih lokalnih vendora :)
<jelly-home> koji se nisu javili na vrijeme...
<ivoks> moguce
<jelly-home> sad imamo u vidu za iduci put, ali jednom kad ti neko slozi nesto sto radi ok i odgovara uredno na pitanja glupog korisnika, ima automatski plus
<ivoks> dapace, ti drugi lokalni vendori su dio upstreama za to sto vam treba :D
<jelly-home> ... oprosti im se i sto vole Sendmail
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> mislim da cu od 2014. prebaciti sve u firmu
<jelly-home> auto, zenu, djecu, kucu?
<ivoks> jer mi se cini da to sto sam obrt ne pomaze u kredibilitetu :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako ti kredibilitet ovisi o tome da li si firma, ili obrt, nisam siguran da bi htio imati posla s osobom kojoj sjedis nasuprot 
<ivoks> di je pozgaj, sunce mu njegovo
<BotaniCar> kompetencija or GTFO
<ivoks> jucer smo mogli kavu popiti u njegovom uredu :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: a da...
<ivoks> BotaniCar: problem je sto ne mogu pricati o svim poslovima na kojima sam radio
<ivoks> i onda ti nitko ne vjeruje da znas
<ivoks> mislim... kaj mislis radi cega idem u japan?
<BotaniCar> Hehe, ovo kao da si opisao neke moje bivse razgovore za posao .. A: znate to i to i jeste negdje vec to radili ? JA: da A: gdje? JA: ... 
<ivoks> tu treba biti oprezan
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, cek, ti ides u istok-> zapad smjeru? skuzio te prvo japan pa onda uSA
<ivoks> npr... ne mozes reci 'radili smo to za tog i tog'
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ili na svako drugo pitanje, sorry, NDA
<ivoks> ali mozes reci 'radili smo to za poznatog proizvodjaca elektronicke opreme iz koreje'
<ivoks> ili 'radili smo to za jedan telekom, koji je vlasnik nekoliko drugih telekoma'
<ivoks> i sl.
<jelly-home> vidio sam u Elipsu njihove vesh masine
<ivoks> jelly-home: vidio si ti svasta njihovo
<jelly-home> pise na njima "poznati proizvodjac elektronicke opreme iz koreje"
<ivoks> godisnji budzet im je 400 milijardi dolara :)
<jelly-home> imaju previse gumbi ;-)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne, europa -> sad -> japan -> europa
<ivoks> jetlag prcanje tri tjedna
<jelly-home> ivoks: da da, i 20% Korejskog GDP ili tak nesto
<ivoks> jelly-home: upravo tako :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa da, to je istok->zapad
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne za 'skuzio te prvo japan pa onda uSA'
<MmikeDOMA> da, to bi bio zapad->istok :)
<ivoks> ne mozes pitati dva oprecna pitanja u istoj izjavi :)
<MmikeDOMA> kak ne? "Aha, ti bijelo pijes? Skuzio te crno"/
<ivoks> to je rezervirano za politicare
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: ma daj rezano
<BotaniCar> "imaju previse gumbi" je totalna istina , jebate, vidjao sam snimke NASA centara s manje tipkica 
<ivoks> pogledaj miele ves masinu
<ivoks> nema toliko gumbi
<ivoks> odaberes program s kolutom
<ivoks> i stisnes start
<ivoks> i opere ko niti jedna druga
<BotaniCar> to ! inzistiram jedino na posebnoj tipci "pomijesao sam bijeli i sareni ves, HAPL!"
<ivoks> to imas
<jelly-home> kolut, je, naime, tu najpoznatiji GUI
<ivoks> to se zove '30C, pamuk'
<BotaniCar> me si misli kak je fino nekad' pricati s odraslim muskarcima koji si znaju gace prat' 
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, vish, cudi me kak se nitko nije sjetio miksat crno i bijelo vino :)
<MmikeDOMA> recimo, rezani gemist! :)
<ivoks> Microsoft May Acquire Nook Tablet Business From Barnes and Noble
<ivoks> wtf
<MmikeDOMA> ja bi vesmasinu koja ima 3 gumba - 1) temperatura (moze i high/med/low, iako bi bolje bilo u stupnjevima), 2) centrifuga, 3) kolicina vode
<MmikeDOMA> i aj bok
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ce mi vise?
<ivoks> kakva kolicina vode
<ivoks> miele to sam odredi
<ivoks> jest da kosta 10.000kn
<ivoks> al pere znas kak
<ivoks> nis vode ne potrosi, a opere nevidjeno
<jelly-home> ivoks: nagradno je pitanje koliko ce trajati
<ivoks> miele fakat radi dobre uredjaje
<ivoks> miele? miele je vjecan
<ivoks> imam pecnicu miele
<ivoks> usisavac, ves masinu...
<ivoks> to su vrhunski uredjaji
<ivoks> pecnica, ne mozes vjerovat... mislis 'pecnica pece, sta tu moze biti drugacije'
<ivoks> al u candy ti pizza zagori, a u miele ne
<ivoks> i peces jos 10min jer ti se cini da je sirova, ali ne, ne zagori
<ravilov> kolega na poslu isto samo hvali
<ivoks> hrana ima bolji okus isto
<ravilov> ljudima je vec naporan lagano sto samo o miele prica 
<ivoks> socnije je
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> zato cu ja sad usutiti
<jelly-home> neko dizajnirao da grije ravnomjerno
<MmikeDOMA> miele
<MmikeDOMA> wtf?
 * MmikeDOMA mislio kupit samsungovu eco bubble ovih dana
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: njemacko.
<MmikeDOMA> kaj da ne kupujem?
<ivoks> miele ak imas novaca, nisu jeftini
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, kupi oba i napravi review :p
<ivoks> 2-3x su skuplji od ostalih
<jelly-home> cek, Miele je njemacki?  Uvijek sam mislio da su talijani po imenu
<ivoks> cita se mile
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mile pere znas kak :D
<jelly-home> pih
<ivoks> Miele (pronounced 'mee-luh') is a German based manufacturer of high-end domestic appliances, commercial equipment and fitted kitchens, based in Gütersloh, Germany.
<ravilov> mile, od milja zvani đuro
<jelly-home> đuro, od milja štef
<BotaniCar> vas treba natociti nemilom kolicinom piva, dati temu i snimati :) 
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: http://www.miele.hr/
<jelly-home> propala mi teorija da je to skupo al slatko ko med
<ivoks> perilica posudja zna kada stavis 2u1, a kada 3u1 tablete
<ivoks> sick.
<BotaniCar> moja ne zna, ali ja znam kad vadim sudje 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Elektronska regulacija količine pjene 
<ivoks> wtf :)
<ivoks> Update mogućnost aktualizacije
<BotaniCar> ukurac ! imam transformaciju koja 1500 XMLova spremi u postgres bazu za 2h. Ista ta, kad gurnem iducih 1500 to radi 3h , iducih 1500 5h ... 
<BotaniCar> MMIKEEEEEEEEEEEE
<jelly-home> ah, "očekivani radni vijek od čak 20 godina"
<jelly-home> znači da nisu planned obsolence-plan
<BotaniCar> cega da dam postgresu da to bu brze , cini se da samo CPU trosi u transformacijskoj fazi 
<ivoks> http://www.miele.hr/index.php?page=product&id=5601
<ivoks> ovo ja imam
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, dobis drugarski popust za konzultacije :)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, imas grafice? sto grafici vele, di se uroka? diskovi, I'm assuming?
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: da to citam kao "objasnim uz pivo" ? :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: i jesi flashao zadnj firmver? :-)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, recimo :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: to mi je cudan dio, diskovna utilizacija je nikakva
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam znao da se to moze, ali sad budem :D
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, ak ti je to u virtualki, lupit cu te :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: postgres je dioltni, nimalo tjunan, mozda da tak pocnem :) 
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: naravno da mi je u virtualki, to nema veze s krivuljom rasta potrebnog vremena 
<ivoks> to ti mislis da nema...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas pravo, shvati 'nema veze' uvjetno
<BotaniCar> tu temu sam naceo iznad i za sad je na cekanju 
<BotaniCar> za sad virtualizacija ostaje
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, tjunaj. digni shared buffere koliko mozes (1/4 do 1/2 rama je OK), i povecaj checkpoint_segments na bar 32 (3 je default)
<ivoks> mbox od 5gb
<MmikeDOMA> i probaj onda
<ivoks> i pita lik da zasto je sporo otvaranje mailova
<ivoks> ne maildir, mbox
<jelly-home> ivoks: ko mu dade mbox!
<ivoks> ma joj, nemoj me nis pitati
<jelly-home> treba admina tuć :-)
<ivoks> preuze odrzavanje servera od srca
<ivoks> uzas...
<jelly-home> ah, jedan od onih
<ivoks> rekao sam klijentu da se mozemo krpati dok ne pokrepamo ili sve reinstalirati :)
<jelly-home> nemam se šta bunit, svoje još nisam konvertirao na Maildir
<ivoks> cak bi sve reinstalirao, jednostavnije je
<jelly-home> ivoks: jesi updateao sve *-aai pakete na najnovije sa redovnu godišnju certifikaciju
<BotaniCar> skuzio sam da se krivim krajem otvorenog vodootpornog markera tuckam po chelu vec minutu ..
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pix or it didn't happen
<budz0r> BotaniCar: LOL
<ivoks> jelly-home: ma jesam...
<ivoks> super mi je ovo 'svi moraju imati oib'
 * BotaniCar ima nekaj hitno za obavit' , nema veze s ribanjem chela :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: hint: 00000000001 je ispravan OIB
<jelly-home> ^_^
<ivoks> da, ali se ponavlja :)
<ivoks> a ne moze ih biti vise s istim oibom
<jelly-home> AHA, nemoj reć da su dodali tu provjeru
<ivoks> to cu rijesiti tako da cu one koji nemaju oib prebaciti u goste :)
<ivoks> jer gosti ne moraju imati oib
<ivoks> budala koje je slagala taj request nije razmisljala o tome da postoje studenti koji nisu drzavljani RH
<ivoks> pa nemaju OIB
<ivoks> da, mozete mu reci da sam rekao da je budala
<ivoks> ako treba, ponoviti cu ovo gore :)
<jelly-home> kolega koji nije drzavljan ima slicnih problema sa kojekakvim drzavnim tijelima
<jelly-home> da ne velim da svi koji salju racune sad isto traze da im se dostavi oib
<ivoks> ja bi fakat trebao spavati sad
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, LOL :)
<MmikeDOMA> glede: oib i ne-rh studenti
<jelly-home> ivoks: mogao bi postaviti naivno pitanje na admin-l, ... "a sto sa...."
 * MmikeDOMA se hihoce k'o kreten sad :)
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> jelly-home: inace, ima plugin za dovecot
<ivoks> jelly-home: koji konvertira mbox u maildir on the fly :)
<ivoks> moram to isprobati :D
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> pa jebo
<MmikeDOMA> 2013sta je
<MmikeDOMA> i jos uvijek se moraas drkat k'o idijot na switchevima da nesto napravis
<BotaniCar> vec smo je potrosili na po'
<BotaniCar> kaj delas na switchevima ? 
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ne, 2013 je, SDN se vec odavno koristi
<ivoks> al ne 'cloud je bezveze'
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks - sto je to?
<ivoks> software defined networking
<BotaniCar> paradigma 
<BotaniCar> http://searchsdn.techtarget.com/definition/software-defined-networking-SDN
<ivoks> dio clouda
<MmikeDOMA> nesto sto mi dozvoljava da ne moram pisat: ip address 1.2.3.4/40 secondary
<BotaniCar> aka prodavanje magle da te odvuku s tvoje infrastrukture na niociju 
<MmikeDOMA> ili bar da mogu stisnut ctl-a pa otic na pocetak reda
<MmikeDOMA> koristit 'del' tipku
<MmikeDOMA> i to sve
<ivoks> nesto sto ti omogucava da virtualku prebacis s jedne lokacije na drugu
<ivoks> a ip, rute i sve ostalo prati virtualku i preslaze switcheve
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, tebi su mozak isprali s tim cloudom :)
<BotaniCar> jelda da jesu ? :) Neki dan se na njuzama smijem onom calypsu, zvuci kao jehovac
<ivoks> pa gle... ja znam gdje IaaS ima, a gdje nema smisla
<ivoks> idem spavat
<BotaniCar> ima smisla svugdje gdje Narucitelj ima novaca i hoce te slusati :)
<BotaniCar> LN
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sindikati-ljutiti--otkazi-stjuardesama-su-grubi-udar-na-temeljna-ljudska-i-radnicka-prava-/1101826/
 * MmikeDOMA place
<ivoks> ovu curu stavljaju na svaku temu o stjuardesama
<ivoks> nije da se bunim, ali mogli bi biti malo manje ociti :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: oh noes, jamačno je njih 42 stvarno dobilo boleštinu isti dan.  Vjerojatno su se otrovali hranom iz aviona...
<ivoks> jelly-home: in fact, hzzo je rekao da su sve imale crijevnu virozu
<ivoks> pa sad...
<jelly-home> ha, valjda isti onaj enterovirus koji sam ja pokupio u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> doktroi, doktori...
<ravilov> epidemija
<ivoks> proljev ne bi smio biti razlog za bolovanje
<jelly-home> ili je to bio zgodan izgovor jer a) stvarno hara b) ima različite simptome
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> ivoks, pravila su mozda drugacija na 5000m
<ravilov> tamo si ne mozes bas priustit otic na wc svakih 15min
<jelly-home> ivoks: aha, reci to kad moraš trčati na wc u roku od 1-2 minute, 8 puta dnevno
<jelly-home> stvar je zarazna, tako da za njih je to ok opravdanje
<ravilov> da, cak i u "office" situaciji nije bas prakticno
<ivoks> ravilov: mozes :)
<ivoks> ravilov: govorim to iz iskustva
<ivoks> ravilov: a CA ne leti duze od 2,5h
<jelly-home> ravilov: ak 2-3 zaposlenika na katu ima isti virus, svi wci su zauzeti
<ivoks> uglavnom, svi znamo da je to bio fake
<ivoks> nije njih 40 bilo na istom letu da su se zarazile
<jelly-home> teta sa kapljično-prenosivom virozom nema kaj tražiti u avionu
<jelly-home> meni je trebalo 5 minuta čekanja u ljekarni, i neko se dvaput nakašljao tijekom toga, da dobijem to sranje
<ravilov> jelly-home, kod mene i ako nema virusa cesto bude da su svi wci svejedno zauzeti
<jelly-home> tako da ne mogu isključiti mogućnost da su fakat svi bili na nekom sastanku i pokupili boleštinu
<ivoks> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/last-place-i-wanted-see-windows-error-message-las-vegas-hotel-elevator-20th-floor
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> jos malo pa ce ti iskocit BSOD kad ces htjet otvorit vrata da izadjes iz kuce
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ja sam vidio nesto drugo kod nas u arena centru
<ivoks> oni displayi koje imaju
<ivoks> ubuntu :)
<ravilov> to je vec ljepse za vidjet
<ivoks> jedan im je zapeo na shutdownu
<ravilov> osim ako nisu bili skrseni
<ivoks> power off, ali cini se da acpi nije bas cuo sto se zeli :)
<ravilov> ja sam u ZET-u cesto znao vidjat onaj poznati "X" sa onom poznatom default pozadinom na onim automatima za kartu
<ravilov> ivoks, "It is now safe to turn of your computer"?
<ivoks> ravilov: na linuxu pise 'Power down'
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> kako nefriendly
<ivoks> laku noc
<ravilov> aj
 * ravilov je mislio da je ivoks otisao jos prije nekih 10 min
<jelly-home> ravilov: da, ne znam zasto su Xorg developeri maknuli taj defaultni uzorak
<jelly-home> bio je savrsen za testiranje VGA <-> LCD 
<ravilov> sta jesu? ja mislio da to samo ubuntu postavlja default bg
<ravilov> mozda je bio previse '80s :)
<jelly-home> sudo xinit -- :1  --> crna pozadina
<ravilov> hm, pa xinit ima svoj set skripti koje pokrece, sta ne?
<ravilov> neka od njih mozda to radi
<ravilov> treba pokrenut cisti Xorg :)
<jelly-home> jesam
<jelly-home> X :1, crni ekran
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> a dobro, onda stvarno jesu
<jelly-home> xinit uglavnom ne bi trebao pokrenuti nista ui-related, samo xterm.  root nema ~/.xinitrc
<jelly-home> pa velim.  prije je taj xterm bio na finoj crnobijeloj pozadinit
<ravilov> ma vidio sam negdje na nekoj distri da je neka xinit skripta postavljala default boju bg u ovisnosti jesi li root ili ne
<ravilov> tipa crveno ili plavo
<jelly-home> eto, odoh trollati na #xorg
<MmikeDOMA> kakvi drekovi
<ravilov> uzivaj
<MmikeDOMA> nekad su izmedju F1 treninga davali stare utrke
<MmikeDOMA> sad neki prdonje pricaju o EU
<BotaniCar> Uzas .. 
<jelly-home> eugh
<ravilov> pa da, to je bitna tema
<BotaniCar> pogotovo kad uzmes u obzir da vecina ovih kaj pricaju o EU imaju vozace a sami vjerojatno vise ni auto ne znaju upaliti 
<MmikeDOMA> ugl, britanci su opako za izlazak iz unije
<MmikeDOMA> bar po ovom sto pricaju sad
<BotaniCar> neka ih, tko ih je uopce zvao ? 
<ravilov> krenes od F1 a zavrsis na EU... to zvuci ko surfanje po wikipediji
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: britanci su cijelo vrijeme na pola
<jelly-home> zadnjih X godina, jos od prije 2008
<MmikeDOMA> http://mydirtyhobby.com/ [nsfw] <- vam radi ovo, otvori se, gole tete, sve?
<jelly-home> really now
<jelly-home> http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: sve, osim sto je na njemackom
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, thnx
<MmikeDOMA> i LOL :)
<BotaniCar> pda, nemrem browsat' 'njavu i ne moci citati 
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: mogao bi to staviti svakom korisniku kojem provale na web
<jelly-home> "... stranice vam imaju enterovirus"
<jelly-home> </evil>
<BotaniCar> ono kad na 3 mjesta u XMLu promijenis atribut a na cetvrtom zaboravis, pa takvo uploadas .. 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kisa u Å panjolskoj na stazi
<SilverSpace> sad je sunce za drugi trening
<SilverSpace> jak vijetar
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pametni ljudi ne editiraju xml rukom?
<jelly-home> (pametni ljudi bjeze od xmla ko vrag od tamjana)
<BotaniCar> :-) 
<jelly-home> JSON je mrvicu citljiviji ;-)
<BotaniCar> Kad mozes birati , biras, kad ne - kukas na #ubuntu-hr
<BotaniCar> i isao sam skriptno ! Ali mi je ( rucna ) priprema bila .. falicna :) 
 * BotaniCar se samokaznjava
 * MmikeDOMA zamislja golog botanicara kako se lupa sisama neke 75togodisnjakinje
<jelly-home> /kick MmikeDOMA neukus
<BotaniCar> ./concur
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: to sam trebal pocet delat u Italiji s 18 godina, do sad bi imao dovoljno para da si kupim umjetni zeludac i pola hrvatske 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> da, i formulu 1
<dzl-r> pozz
<BotaniCar> rizla ! 
<BotaniCar> E, ovo je posel, ako ne zivis na prizemlju pa ne moras misliti o prasini: http://www.xoxide.com/acryliccases.html
<BotaniCar> E,da, MmikeDOMA ( NSFW ) https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270625_3154067026960_230671583_n.jpg :)
<jelly-home> s druge strane, zasto bi drzao PC negdje di se vidi?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: DEBuntu
<BotaniCar> jelly: suglasan, ali ako se vidi, smije biti lijep i substituirati rasvjetu za pola kuce :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj trazim na debuntu ? 
<jelly-home> DEBele mrcine
<MmikeDOMA> au drek :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> odlicna aplikacija http://is.gd/sYEzak
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, apt-get ili?
<MmikeDOMA> ja bi tak nesh za mobitel
<MmikeDOMA> al' nema nishdobro
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: http://f1lt.pl/
<SilverSpace> ima i za mob
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, wooooooooooo
<MmikeDOMA> bas skidam!
<SilverSpace> nisam probao na androidu 
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> htio sam rec 'jebeno
<MmikeDOMA> i onda se srusilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na androidu
<SilverSpace> sad sam i ja skinuo za android probam 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: i meni se srusila
<SilverSpace> na desktopu radi super
<jelly-home> olrajt, spojio sam se skypeom na moj stroj na poslu i pricam sa kolegama
<jelly-home> tj. prisluskujem ih
<jelly> brezobrazno
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<jelly-home> dovoljno se dobro cuje cijela soba
<jelly-home> dovoljno dobar setup za rad od doma, brijem
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: evo bilo u 12
<vileni> ja uspio samo uvod vidjeti, morao na neki sastanak
<MmikeDOMA> fuck
<MmikeDOMA> ja zabrijao da je to 12tog
<MmikeDOMA> blah
<vileni> a nije
<MmikeDOMA> nisam vidio covjeka koji nemre R rec
<hrvojem> MmikeDOMA: :P
<SilverSpace> dipac
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, kad ce bugfix, kad ce bugfix! :)
<hrvojem> 20og ide release
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, btw, kad ces amo? vedranf dolazi u zagreb
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, ah, ack. nadao sam se prije :)
<hrvojem> dolazim na CLUC 
<hrvojem> u utorak navecer sam u ZG mislim da cu do nedjelje bit
<hrvojem> MmikeDOMA: hoces bit u ZG ili gibas 
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, odustao od pariza, idem u petak na more
<hrvojem> ah onda se i vidimo? 
<MmikeDOMA> jup[
<MmikeDOMA> i rostiljamo :)
<hrvojem> hahaha :)
<BotaniCar> ne radi mi mozak, za 45 dana je 26.06 ? :) 
<hrvojem> MmikeDOMA: btw jesi i ti poceo putovat na posao ili su jos uvijek doma
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: daj mail da ti posaljem fotke bar
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, a ovisi o danu
<MmikeDOMA> hrvojem, danas sam doma a oko 17 se idem naci s ermisom, u zgu je
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, mario@splivalo.hr
<MmikeDOMA> ili
<MmikeDOMA> mmike@ubuntu-hr.org :)
<vileni> osho na prvi vec :)
<vileni> malo su ga nakitili ove godine sa spojlerima
<vileni> i difuzorima
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p480x480/537035_10151545114044759_1146446066_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> nis od kise
<jelly-home> i bolje
<MmikeDOMA> tu padulji nest sitno
<jelly-home> upravo pocela kak spada
<ivoks> dodje i ode ovaj pozgaj
<jelly-home> he's like the wind
<SilverSpace> dobar hokej 
<SilverSpace> nadam se takvome i u zg 
<SilverSpace> ipak kisa
<SilverSpace> vratila se
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa di si ti da ti kisa tako kasni
<jelly-home> na samoborskim bregima?
<SilverSpace> dubrava
<SilverSpace> zaobisla me u prvom valu otislo prema sesvetama i sad se vratilo 
<jelly-home> ravilov: Xserver(1) -retro  starts  the  stipple  with  the classic stipple and cursor visible.
<jelly-home> znaci to treba dodati, nekak, u startne opcije
<Vlado9A3CY> stari znucani celeron 466MHz i CentOS 5.9 in action :)
<Vlado9A3CY> moram dalje, see you all later ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, nabavio sam si danas Celeron 633MHz, ali cu prvo sve ovdje instalirati, a onda cu probati promijeniti procesor :)
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: a tek kad bi imao Tualatin P3/1100....!!
<jelly-home> http://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-oprema/intel-pentium-3-tualatin-mobile-1.0ghz-512kb-cache-oglas-2030303
<jelly-home> pol mege cachea, s tim skoro pa danasnji programi mogu i raditi
<ivoks> 70kn :)
<jelly-home> jel, al kome treba...
<jelly-home> jos je taj krivi, mobilni
<jelly-home> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/intel-celeron-sl5ze-1100mhz-256kb-100mhz-1.475v-hladnjak-oglas-5055246
<jelly-home> dva komada, 20kn ;-)
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma taj sam celeron uzeo iz furde :)
<jelly-home> kolega je svojevremeno prvi doma imao DUAL CORE racunalo s tako necim
<Vlado9A3CY> cijelo sam vrijeme trazio razlog da ga ne bacim... i nasao sam ga... proradio je :)
<jelly-home> dok je jos Linux SMP radio problematicno u odnosu na "normalni" 
<Vlado9A3CY> dojdem kasnije...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: to je isti soket
<jelly-home> socket 370, "sjecam se kao da je bilo danas"
<SilverSpace> da to ide i na moju plocu :)
<jelly-home> makina, 350kn, 6GB memorije(jos uvijek nemaju mobiteli toliko!) http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/server-tualatin-2-x-1.4ghz-oglas-5772341
<SilverSpace> bas makina
<jelly-home> sama ta memorija je morala kostati grdih novaca
<SilverSpace> pa i sad bi vjerojatno vise dobio za sam ram od 350kn
<SilverSpace> mozda 
<jelly-home> je, tak sam i ja mislio i sad imam hrpu krame u garazi
<jelly-home> (ne da mi se pisati oglase na njuskalu ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja bi sestri trebao proc zamjeniti
<SilverSpace> ima jednojezgreni a znam da je isao na olocu dvojezgreni 
<SilverSpace> AMD
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> <gstaniak> i admit i'm a bit obssessive-compulsive myself, i spent two days recently formatting, sorting and commenting crontab files: but now each of them has a nice tabular format, with a header/legend at the top, the fields correctly vertically aligned, task records sorted in the order of decreasing frequency, and a comment explaining the purpose of each cron job. they're so beautiful now, and nobody but me to appreciate it ;)
<jelly-home> ko je ono imao
<jelly-home> "Covjek je onoliko pedantan koliko su mu kolone u /etc/fstab poravnate"
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: moje su uvijek bile poravnate kad sam prckao po njemu :)
<SilverSpace> evo ga di je sad ivoks 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ipozgaj_: union square? :)
<ivoks> 20h?
<ipozgaj_> moze
<ivoks> moze kod obeliska :)
<ipozgaj> haha moze
<jelly-home> "na trgu kod ure"
<ipozgaj> vec sam mislio da ces reci u Oaklandu, tamo mi se bas i ne ide :D
<ipozgaj> iz sigurnosnih razloga :D
<ivoks> hehe
<ipozgaj> u pravo vrijeme si nas pogodio, mi preksutra letimo za Hr
<ivoks> super... i ja bi rado :)
<ipozgaj> ovo je prvi put nakon 10 mjeseci
<ivoks> ja moram popodne u maceys il nesto
<ivoks> zaboravio sam cipele za odijelo :)
<ivoks> a sljedeci tjedan moram na neke sastanke s japancima :)
<igustin> ali ekipa
<ipozgaj> oj gustin :)
<igustin> ivoks: na konfi imamo slot s predstavljanjem svih OSS-related udruga u HR
<igustin> tko od vas može u 5 minuta reći nešto o vašoj?
<igustin> ipozgaj: oooojjj, jesi u HR?
<ivoks> igustin: predsjednik? tajnik?
<ipozgaj> igustin: u nedjelju letimo
<ivoks> igustin: dodobas MmikeDOMA 
<ivoks> budz0r je podpredsjednik
<ivoks> ja necu biti u HR; a ako i hocu, biti cu sav sheban zbog svih ovih promjena vremenskih zona
<igustin> svejedno tko, samo mi recite ime da ga upišem za akreditacije kao gosta
<ivoks> i sutra cu izgubiti dan :/
<jelly-home> ivoks: na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/o-nama/ pise da si ti predsjednik?
<igustin> ipozgaj: ti i tvoja draga imate rezervirane akreditacije, očekujemo vas na konfi
<ivoks> jelly-home: a eto, nismo bas azurni :)
<ipozgaj> igustin: mozda navratimo jedan dan, jer znam da cemo sigurno biti u Zg dan ili dva po putovnicu 
<ivoks> lol nije dodobas 
<jelly-home> tko je sad precjednik?
<ipozgaj> cim provjerim gdje se ide za ono izdavanje po hitnom postupku
<ivoks> vec Hbogner
<igustin> ipozgaj: ok, kako stignete, ali rado ćemo vas vidjeti :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: jesi tu?
<ivoks> budz0r: ti?
<jelly-home> kad ce biti Mmike precjednik
<ipozgaj> igustin: budemo i u porecu par dana pa smo ti blizu
<ivoks> koji k... pa necu ja vodit udrugu :D
<igustin> ipozgaj: jel ona Požgaj ili Mihaljević ili kombinacija?
<igustin> ipozgaj: je, ali ću ovaj tjedan biti u ZG ;)
<ipozgaj> Mihaljevic... bili smo u zurbi s vizama pa se nismo usudili mijenjati prezime haha
<igustin> :D
<igustin> ok, upisano
<igustin> ivoks: ok, ajde se dogovorite, pa javite
<igustin> bilo bi cool da bude netko iz svih udruga
<ivoks> igustin: do kad to treba javiti? jer ja sam za to saznao prije 3min, a sumnjam da su drugi znali za to
<igustin> pričao sam ja već o tome, ali nvm
<igustin> nije hića, samo javite ime da desk ima za akreditaciju i da taj-i-taj 5 minuta kaže nekoliko stvari o udruzi
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ^
<igustin> osim toga, pao je prijedlog da se tijekom konfe svi okupimo, malo popričamo i dogovorimo koordinaciju i suradnju
<igustin> ne treba ni prezentaciju raditi
<mmihaljevic> :)
<igustin> mmihaljevic: oooooooo
<igustin> mmihaljevic: duboki naklon
<igustin> mmihaljevic: gizmo!
<mmihaljevic> igustin, :)) long time no see :) 
<igustin> mmihaljevic: ti si prvi put na IRC-u, ha? :P :D
<igustin> zna netko nekoga iz udruge Sinbad?
<mmihaljevic> na ubuntu-hr, al visim ja tu ponekad
<ipozgaj> igustin: gdje je popis predavanja?
<ivoks> http://2013.dorscluc.org/raspored-dogadanja/
<ipozgaj> zahvaljujem :)
<igustin> ok, riješno
<igustin> ivoks: MmikeDOMA će odraditi predstavljanje
<igustin> čuli smo se telefonski sada
<igustin> pričali smo još nešto, ali to će vam on prenijeti
<ravilov> jelly-home, cool, thank1
<ravilov> thanks!
<jelly-home> dakle definitivno 80s
<ravilov> pa da :)
<obruT> konacno sam se ponadao da ima neka upotrebljiva desktop DB aplikacija u vidu kexi-ja i vec mi ide na zivce :P
<jelly-home> hmm, kexi
<obruT> svakih koliko toliko pogledam ima li sto upotrebljivo, taj kexi ispadne najupotrebljiviji, a i dalje je smece
<ravilov> obruT, ... radis baze u GUI-u?!
<ravilov> sta si i mc hammera poceo slusat?
<obruT> ne radim baze u guiu, bez brige
<ravilov> desktop aplikacija za db i ne moze bit drugo nego smece
<obruT> zeni bih objasnio neke stvari u tome
<ravilov> ms access se placa i kao super je, a i dalje je smece
<ravilov> kupi flipchart i markere, bit ce ti lakse :p
<obruT> mene je tesko natjerat iz ovih tekstualnih sql klijenata, kamoli da predjem na desktop baze :P
<ravilov> onda dobro
<jelly-home> ljudi cuda rade i u excelu kad nisu culi da se moze programirati 
<ravilov> vec sam se uplasio
<ravilov> jelly-home, istina, cimer na poslu je izgradio reputaciju da radi black magic u excelu
<ravilov> jednom prije dosta godina je napravio neko cudo kojim je impresionirao i db admina
<ravilov> relacijsku bazu u excelu
<obruT> vrijeme je za gledanje materijala skidanih sa SERVISA :)
<jelly-home> glede SERVISA, u jamerici i engleskoj(?) danas izlazi novi Star Trek film
<ipozgaj> jelly-home: mi danas u kampusu imamo J.J. Abramsa I George Takei :) Imaju neki talk
<ipozgaj> u vezi sa filmom
<jelly-home> :-D 
<SilverSpace> Rusi gube i od Finske 3:1
<ivoks> By comparison, the Debian 6.0 "squeeze" and 7.0 "wheezy" distributions set as default for Google's cloud services have few differences, aside from having module loading and direct memory access disabled for security purposes.
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> bas me zanima hoce li proci mjesec dana prije nego im i debian zabrani upotrebu njihovog imena za taj frankenstein :)
<ivoks> kad tad ce se pojaviti pitanje - a gdje je source od tog kernela :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-11
<MmikeDOMA> ijoj
<SilverSpace> dan
<MmikeDOMA> djesi, spejsu
<vileni> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> 2013-05-10 17:05:14 CEST FATAL:  could not create shared memory segment: Nedozvoljeni argument
<MmikeDOMA> pre lijepo
<obruT> jebemti prognoze
<obruT> vremenske, je li...
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> pa rekli su da ce bit ovak
<Mmike> nisu?
<obruT> za sutra me muci
<obruT> za sutra je trebalo biti malcice bolje :P
<obruT> al jebe me vise to sto jedni kazu jedno, drugi drugo :P
<obruT> odnosno, isti MZ da dvije kontradiktorne prognoze :P
<obruT> ispadne da onaj model koji obicno daje losiju prognozu pokazuje bolju :P
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> uvijek mozes baciti kocku :)
<obruT> je, samo sto ce kocka kostat parstokuna ak krivo padne :)
<jelly-home> i corava koka nekad nabode zrno
<jelly-home> sutra: p(kisa) = 0.4
<obruT> Turnc ili Kamnitnik ?
<SilverSpace> yah jutarnja caffe zavrsila
<SilverSpace> ceka se f1 kvalifikacije
<Mmike> ja kakve srece imam taman ce me upgrade zahvatit u to doba
<SilverSpace> pa kaj radis danas
<dodobas> oink oink
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad si mladi poduzetnik, stalno radis
 * Mmike se k'o ivoks sad osjeca :)
<dodobas> Mmike: 'mladi' baustelac... prije
<Mmike> a i ovo 'mladi'... :)
 * Mmike pokusava napraviti svoj prvi KDE applet
<dodobas> Mmike: komercijalni ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> naplatit cu ga 1500 dolara po instalaciji
<Mmike> zamisli ti koja zarada :)
<dodobas> sva sreca da prodas barjedan
<Mmike> 00 Days01 H05 M24 S
<Mmike> pa jebo
<Mmike> tek u 2 su kvalifikacije?!
<Mmike> kak to sad?
<Mmike> "To create applets which can be packaged and delivered to users across the network via KDE's Get Hot New Stuff (GHNS) framework, we need to use some extra Python specific classes which are in PyKDE4.plasmascript."
<Mmike> GHNS?!
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> woot?
<Mmike> tko dodje na ideju za takve stvari? kako? LSD, ili sto?
<dodobas> pa... meni jos uvijek nije jasno zasto bi netko pakirao perl/python/ruby module u repozitorij...
<jelly-home> zato sto su potrebni za neku drugu pakiranu aplikaciju?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je da si poduzetnik ali da si bas mlad :)
 * SilverSpace ne vijeruje kako vrijeme leti bemti godine ko ih izmisli 
<dodobas> jelly-home: i ta aplikacija je modul...
<dodobas> ako netko trazi posao...
<dodobas> http://www.ucl.ac.uk/excites/opportunities
<dodobas> prof. Haklay trazi developera... placa oko 3000 funti mjesecno (nakon svih taksi/davanja), London
<jelly-home> tko... je profesor Haklay!
<dodobas> lik s kojim suradujem
<dodobas> oops... profesor s kojim suradujem :)
<dodobas> kaze da mu se nije javilo puno zainteresiranih... pa kao... mogu li proslijediti
<dodobas> extreme citizen science ... 
<dodobas> ovo je super ... http://geoguessr.com/
<Mmike> dodobas, developera cega?
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> dodobas, to je od doma rad isto?
<dodobas> Mmike: nope... on site...
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> lako je tako :)
<dodobas> traze senior developera...
<dodobas> == ' netko tko ce monkey programerima znati reci sto da rade'
<dodobas> zele reimplementirati www.communitymaps.org.uk
<dodobas> kao otvoreni API temeljen na open source web (html5) tehnologijama 
<dodobas> koji bi bio temelj za nove projekte/service
<dodobas> *servise
<Mmike> kaj su opet mijenjali stazu u spanjolskoj?
<Mmike> btw, zakaj je popis onaj s lijeve strane skoro na pol ekrana? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: o cemu pricas ?
<obruT> dodobas: fora je ovaj geoguesser :)
<dodobas> obruT: yes
<obruT> dodobas: kvragu, sacu na tom gubit vrijeme :)
<Mmike> obruT, o f1 na sporttv
<jelly-home> ubo dubrovnik ;)
<jelly-home> jedino sta sam pogodio unutar 100km
<jelly-home> novi zeland izgleda fantasticno
<Mmike> hvala django developerima, zbog njih cu si kupiti i kucu i auto i gliser i sve puno prije nego sam misliop
<dodobas> Mmike: monkey developerima...
<Mmike> zovu me da im postgres radi sporo. LIk brise stvari iz baze (knjogovodstvo neko), mora obrisati oko 150k dokuemnata, i naravno, prvo napravi SELECT docId .. WHERE blabla
<Mmike> i onda jedan po jedan DELETE
<Mmike> i tvrdi da oracle to radi brzo :)
<dodobas> django moze svasta, ali ako dev ne zna nista od bazi... onda hebiga...
<dodobas> drugo je sto nikad nije procitao django dokumentaciju... nego sve pomocu google/so/... copy paste
<dodobas> tamo stvarno pise sto se moze i sto se ne moze :)
<Mmike> dodobas, yup, monkeys :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a ovaj primjer je klasican... debil programer
<Mmike> mozda nije debil, nego samo neiskusan
<dodobas> to mozes u bilokojem frameworku :)
<Mmike> dodobas, zato velim da ce brzo kuca - zvat me u subotu kad su kvalifikacije, eeee
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> eeee :)
<jelly-home> zvat me u subotu ako nisam dezuran... mora biti havarija reda velicine avion se zabio u serversku
<Mmike> jelly-home,  :)
<Mmike> You missed with 11.775 km which gave 5606 points.
<Mmike> ta-dah! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: lose... :)
<dodobas> fulao si kontinent :)
<jelly-home> 11km
<Mmike> 11 kilometara
<Mmike> bradonjo neobrijani!
<jelly-home> di je bio, na Gibraltaru da fula kontinent? 
<Mmike> You got 11990 points in total.
<vileni> jao kako me zivcira kad auto tematiku pisu ljudi koji nemaju pojma
<ivoks_> zamalo...
<Mmike> vileni, slicno k'o kad php/mysql koriste oni koji... :)
<ivoks_> ovi japanci imaju dva hotela u tokiu s istim imenom
<jelly-home> k'o kad php/mysql koriste tocka.
<ivoks_> zamalo sam otisao u krivi
<Mmike> ivoks_, kaj mi ne gasimo udrugu? :) zasto me igustin zvao jucer? :) sta mudro da kazem tamo? :) ajd mi daj neke sugestije kad si me vec usosio :)
<vileni> kaze u clanku da ubrzava 3.5sec do 180km/h
<ivoks_> Mmike: ja te usosio?
<Mmike> vileni, ima reaktivne retro motore? :)
<ivoks_> Mmike: ja sam mu samo rekao tko vodi udrugu
<vileni> a u video se vidi da samo nabraja prvo ubrzanje, a onda max brzinu
<ivoks_> bas zato sto nemam previse vremena misliti sto kako i kada, zato ju i ne vodim vise
<ivoks> vec vidim da su i japanci optereceni amerima
<ivoks> cijena karte za vlak je '3110 jena'
<ivoks> ne 3100, ne 3000, vec 3110
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> jer je to tocno 30$
<Mmike> ivoks, tko je pricidnik sad? hbogner, jelde?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ti si pisao zapisnik :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znas prepoznat japansko vs korejsko pismo?
<ivoks> znam
<jelly-home> ...
<ivoks> japanci imaju slova, koreanci znakove
<jelly-home> korejsko je SKROZ drukcije
<Mmike> ivoks, super :) da znam i ja sad bih znao di je ov alokacija koju mi nudi :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemoj rec :)
<jelly-home> korejsko je simplificirano, geometrijsko cudo
<ivoks> http://www.linguanaut.com/japanese_alphabet.htm
<ivoks> koreanci imaju znakove koji predstavljaju pojmove
<ivoks> dok japanci imaju slogove
<ivoks> vrlo slicno nama, jel
<dodobas> 151 glas
<dodobas> ili tako nesto :)
<dodobas> i nema naglasaka... nego se neki slogovi izgovaraju duze...
<ivoks> uglavnom... prepoznajem ih :)
<dodobas> znam da je rijec za 'muža' i 'zatvorenika' ista... samo jedan ima duzi srednji slog :)
<ivoks> 助けて 
<ivoks> japanski - upomoc ^
<ivoks> 지내세요
<ivoks> korejski ^
<Mmike> di je papa joano paulo II tunel :)
<dodobas> aljaska  ? :)
<ivoks> ありがとうございます (arigatougozaimasu)
<ivoks> ^ hvala
<ivoks> http://www.tofugu.com/2010/10/01/the-100-most-important-japanese-words/
<ivoks> mogao bi si to isprintati :D
<Mmike> a u kuac, chichijima island!
<Mmike> wtf!
<Mmike> e, da
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> 2h brzom zeljeznicom od aerodroma do centra grada
<Mmike> mislim da idem na rostsilj novi
<Mmike> vidjet jel' valja kaj
<dodobas> Mmike: uspori malo :)
<SilverSpace> hm mercedesi iznenadili 
<jelly-home> pozitivno
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: znao sam da su dobri ali ovoliko ne
<SilverSpace> ali sutra nece biti ni na postolju
<dodobas> placam pifu ako si u pravu, ali ako je barem jedan Mercedes na postolju ti placas Pljeskavicu u TPK :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: moze
<SilverSpace> a ti pivo
<SilverSpace> Ostojić: Rekao sam Bonu Voxu kako da riješi promuklost!
<Mmike> TPK TPK TPK !
<Mmike> dodobas, si bio?
<SilverSpace> pazi ti konja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ako je to pro-bandic komentiranje, molim te da se suzdrzis!
<dodobas> koja je to fora... da je t-mobile t-shit... sta je vise... proxy za google adwords...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj puta je konj ostojic
<dodobas> Mmike: jes...
<Mmike> dodobas, i?
<dodobas> fino... slasno...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: evo placam i Mmike plesku a ti pifo 
<SilverSpace> mecke nemaju sutra sanse 
<dodobas> kada bi jos imao onaj pravi somun...
<SilverSpace> u prva tri
 * Mmike voli ove oklade
<Mmike> kad se nit kriv nit duzan nadje u njima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u troje je ljepse kaj ne
<dodobas> u tpk se dobro naruciti... :)
<SilverSpace> Milanović Bjelovarčanima: Brza cesta se gradi prema Koprivnici!
<jelly-home> TPK?
<SilverSpace> jos jedan konj
<dodobas> tvornica pljeskavica kosta
<jelly-home> total player kill
<jelly-home> sto Kosta da kosta?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: tvornica kablova
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: tvornica polimernih kablova
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> tamo ima negdje za jest?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da mi je netko prije 10 godina rekao da cu zbog linuxa morati paziti kako pakiram cipele za odijelo dok se spremam na put iz kalifornije u japan... lud je preblaga rijec
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> jel' gleda tko sporttv i dalje? :)
<Mmike> ostalo mi muteano, umro od smijeha sad :)
<dodobas> a oni... kasaci :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bilo
<dodobas> ne kuzim to :)
<SilverSpace> konj
<dodobas> sapunica... koji konj je pohebo neku kobilu... pa sad njihov potomak ... kao trckara...
<ivoks> pa decki... gasim laptop...
<dodobas> 1 od 10000 :)
<ivoks> vidimo se sutra... s time da ce ovaj put meni dan poceti prije nego vama... yay for jat lag!
<dodobas> maybe :)
<dodobas> makroi za konje...
<Mmike> ivoks, da ne pitam? :)
 * Mmike ide gnjavit gizmettu i gizmettinog :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> thunder i gizmo
<Mmike> ipoznag i mmihaljevic
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> facebooker i facebookasta
<Mmike> DORITOSI, srca mu spiljenog! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: grow up
<dodobas> :P
<ivoks> oni se jucer nisu pojavili :) tj., propalao dogovor
<Mmike> ivoks, melita te se boji!
<Mmike> tak se nit samnom nikad nije htjela nac prije nekad davno! ;)
<Mmike> strasljivica!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, zasto?
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim, koja je svrha toga?
<jelly-home> Mmike: primjer djetetu
<ivoks> Mmike: budem potrazio na aerodromu
<jelly-home> zanimljivo konzum sad ima neke genericke trokutaste 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma da
<Mmike> jelly-home, i nisu losi!
<Mmike> jelly, iako, nije to - to
<Mmike> ivoks, ljubim te u desnu polovicu cela :) 
<Mmike> odem rostiljat
<Mmike> javim kako je bilo
<jelly-home> *Å¡tuc*
<igustin> Mmike: ping
<dodobas> igustin: otiso je na rostilj :)
<igustin> vidim, al' mislio sam da je možda već izroštiljao
<Mmike> rostilj - nelos
<dodobas> Mmike: bejz... igustin te opet trazio...
<dodobas> *bjez
<Mmike> uvaljuje magicnu tekucinu stalno :)
<dodobas> hmm, 1000$ popusta na t430s...
<dodobas> pas masters, moram liku mail poslat... da mu kupi jedan :)
<Mmike> di sta koje? :)
<dodobas> a u amerika ... :)
<jelly-home> nije samo rad i znoj
<Mmike> mmihaljevic!
<Mmike> mmihaljevic kaki ti je to sinteticki identitet! :)
<dodobas> Mmike-ovic -> https://speakerdeck.com/mitsuhiko/a-year-of-mongodb
<jelly-home> ovom bitcoinu treba sedam gladnih godina da se inicijalizira prvi put
<dodobas> jelly-home: ima neki...prebuilt chain..
<dodobas> ali ni s njim nije nesto prebrzo :)
<Mmike> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.colins-it.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Ubuntu_wallpaper__1_by_leroi14.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.colins-it.co.uk/blog/?tag%3Dubuntu-review&h=1200&w=1600&sz=202&tbnid=IsZ1r5mNF7HYVM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bimages%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=ubuntu+images&usg=__DLOYiT6NwMStCMdCMxic2BiC6aQ=&docid=iQsTJm1U_8kJsM&sa=X&ei=S46OUcDrFMLOtQaxt4GoDA&ved=0CFMQ9QEwCw
<Mmike> &dur=377
<dodobas> Mmike: daj to na neki short url...
<Mmike> opce neznam kaj mi je bilo
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> cek
<jelly-home> http://www.colins-it.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Ubuntu_wallpaper__1_by_leroi14.jpg ?
<Mmike> http://www.colins-it.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Ubuntu_wallpaper__1_by_leroi14.jpg
<dodobas> lol
<Mmike> :)))))))))
<dodobas> toliko truda... a bezveze... 
<jelly-home> plave oci su cudne
<budz0r> eto me
<dodobas> to je neka mark shuttleworth groupie...
<SilverSpace> kad te zajebava zajebava
<jelly-home> wtf
<jelly-home> May 11 21:21:47 fly postfix/smtpd[4090]: warning: non-SMTP command from crawl-66-249-75-226.googlebot.com[66.249.75.226]: GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1
<obruT> mislim da je nesto krivo u svemiru...
<obruT> ja kuvao rucak, radio poslove po stanu... a zena candrkala po laptopu cijeli dan i sad otisla van s curkama, a ja doma...
<jelly-home> jok, to je normalno
<obruT> mogao bih se nagradit s nekim dobrim SF-om :)
<obruT> dobrim - neki akcijski SF trash
<SilverSpace> pih 
<jelly-home> psmtr
<jelly-home> nazoves policiju, zvoni 5 minuta i niko se ne javlja
<obruT> zasto zoves policiju ? :)
<obruT> ako sutra bude sve po planu, sutra cu uzivo gledati ovu curku kak penje :) http://media.outsideonline.com/images/488*488/alex-puccio-crouching_ho.jpg
<obruT> ta bome moze vise zgibova neg ja :P http://www.girlswithmuscle.com/images/full/265859480.jpg
<jelly-home> obruT: izgleda da je lik kad ispod ubio zenu i sebe :-|
<jelly-home> kat*
<obruT> zanimljivo
<jelly-home> za citat u novinama da, za kad ti puca u zgradi, malo manje
<obruT> mislim zanimljivo, nije zanimljivo uopce...
<igustin> jelly-home: ?!? di? negdje kod tebe u ZG?
<igustin> đizus
<jelly-home> da u zg, to je sve sto cu reci
<igustin> ma naravno, ne očekujem detalje :-/
<jelly-home> policija ne pusta nikog, a ja mrtav-ladan odem dolje po pizzu i lagano natrag, sve me sram
<jelly-home> ... al jebiga, lik je svoje obavio a pizza narucena prije sat vremena
<igustin> strava :-(
<jelly-home> ... i sto je najgore, pizza zagorila
<jelly-home> </evil>
<jelly-home> ajd, ovo o zrtvama je rekla-kazala od susjeda, mozda nije bilo nista.  Hitna nikog nije pokupila.
<jelly-home> doduse to ne znaci nista
<jelly-home> oh well, sto god da je bilo, za crnu kroniku je
<jelly-home> ovaj put blize nego kad sam zivio na Zvonimirovoj kod Fine
<Mmike> obruT, odlucio stosh gledat?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-12
<dodobas> yello
<obruT> dodobas: dzisus dodobas, nedjelja je, rano jutro :)
<obruT> jel ti spavas uopce ? :)
<jelly-home> ne puno krace neg ti, izgleda
<obruT> mene probudilo oko 5 ujutro, neki lik, pomalo nasvasan, fulao kat ili stranu zgrade :P bezuspjesno pokusavao otkljucati kriva vrata :P
<obruT> a i ja ionako vikendom ranije ustajem nego preko tjedna jer stalno picimo nekud... danas krecemo malo kasnije :P
<dodobas> obruT: sto je nedjelja?
<dodobas> sto je tjedan/mjesec/godina
<dodobas> ja priznajem samo ima sunca/nema sunca
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zaboravio :/
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> Noritos
<ivoks> ludi su ovi japanci
<ivoks> sve je sareno
<ivoks> a brijem da mi se hotel ljulja
<dodobas> famous last words :)
<ivoks> nadam se da je to samo umor...
<ivoks> vruce je... preko 25C
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, niebed, ic' ces ti jos preko, znam ja to  :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, stara kanta radi... s jacim procesorom (633MHz) :)
<Vlado9A3CY> CentOS 5.9 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> probao sam instalirati Ubuntu i Xubuntu, ali nije islo
<dodobas> Vlado9A3CY: zar ti nije jednostavije staviti debian ? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dodobas :) ... tu distribuciju nisam jos nikad probao ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a obzirom da imam nekoliko hardova viska, mozda se i poigram kad najdem vremena :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx za ideju ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> uspio sam instalirati javu i flash...
<Vlado9A3CY> i istina da je sve sporo, ali mogu surfati netom bez brige, jeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh pomoci zeni u kuhinju... see you all later
<dodobas> ubuntu ne podrzava staije procesore...
<dodobas> mogao bi teoreteki staviti 8.04 bez update-a
<dodobas> teoretski probati...
<Vlado9A3CY> razmisljao sam i o tome, ali sam bas htio distru koju jos uvijek mogu apdejtati...
<Vlado9A3CY> i koja radi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a tu se CentOS 5.4 pokazao kao okay ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nakon apdejta mi je postao verzija 5.9 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> probao sam novi CentOS, ali nazalost, zero points
<Vlado9A3CY> malo su repozitoriji ovdje ograniceni ako zelim zadrzati smisao enterprise linuxa
<dodobas> Vlado9A3CY: preporucio bih ti archlinux, za svakodenvnu upotrebu, ali....
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ionako mi je komp prespor za video sadrzaje...
<Vlado9A3CY> a ogg glazbene datoteke svira bez greske :)
<dodobas> oni ce uskoro izbaciti i podrsku za i686 arhitekturu...
<dodobas> pa ti to nece puno pomoci :)
<Vlado9A3CY> za sada je ovo okay...
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo radi bez greske
<Vlado9A3CY> uvijek sam volio stari dobri klasicni gnome :)
<Vlado9A3CY> zove me zena, see you later
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan :)
<SilverSpace> vidim sljaka sve 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, sljaka k'o zmaj :)
<SilverSpace> evo imas kod mene i drugu takvu plocu pa se zezaj sa time :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> kolega s posla mi je obecao potraziti P3 1GHz ...
<SilverSpace> moja ima i usbb 
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda ga dobijem sutra :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a za sada i ovaj Celeron 633MHz radi super :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce to onda stroj :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imam i ja ovdje USB 1.1
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma staro je to, ali zao mi je baciti :)
<Vlado9A3CY> evo kao super se pokazao za irssi u teks modu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *tekst
<SilverSpace> u terminalu :)
<SilverSpace> tak jedino i sljaka 
<Vlado9A3CY> da... trenutno sam u prvom (Ctrl-Alt-F1) terminalu...
<Vlado9A3CY> u drugom mi se vrti yum... nesto instaliram :)
<Vlado9A3CY> yum u akciji :)
<Vlado9A3CY> spor kao puz :)
<SilverSpace> Ctrl-Alt-F1 ti je konzola 
<Vlado9A3CY> pa da...
<Vlado9A3CY> u konzoli sam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> podsjeca me na stara dobra radioamaterska vremena kad sam na 286-ici vrtio Baycom...
<Vlado9A3CY> program za packet radio :)
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa f1 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... uzivaj...
<SilverSpace> pa na pifo :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: na sptv... nema nista...
<dodobas> i pljeskavice :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a ja imam promenadu od kuhinje do potkrovlja :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... see you
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak nema nista sad su reportaze hr relija
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma zanemari... krivi program gledao
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bqWr3vWla5U/UY16sQOWRxI/AAAAAAAABx0/D5itTBgZ9v4/w607-h548-no/photo.jpg
<SilverSpace> TI CES MENE SNIMATI
<SilverSpace> g
<SilverSpace> koje lagano pifo osvojeno :)
<SilverSpace> pleske cete si sami morati platiti :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ga ovaj pracicko sere 
<jelly-home> toliko o pobjedi iz prvog reda
<SilverSpace> nazalost opet gume igraju veliku ulogu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ejgiE2
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, nazalost sad kad ti je pulencic izgubio, a? :)
<MmikeDOMA> nc nc :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: uopce nisam 
<MmikeDOMA> jesi! :)
<MmikeDOMA> znamo da jesi
<MmikeDOMA> :)
 * MmikeDOMA mrzi alonsa, al' lik je fakat dobar, ako ne i najbolji
<SilverSpace> ne razocaran sa sa gumama 
<MmikeDOMA> drago mi je da je rajkonko tamo di je
<MmikeDOMA> i reziser je debil
<MmikeDOMA> zadnja 3 kruga - samo alonso
<MmikeDOMA> mislim, wtf
<SilverSpace> pa pobjednoik je 
<SilverSpace> i to jos u spanjolskoj 
<dodobas> Linux harch 3.9.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 11 20:31:08 CEST 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: a kaj ce prikazivati, DiRestu vs Rosberga za 6.
<SilverSpace> oo dosla nam piva :P
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, pa da
<MmikeDOMA> ovi su 0.3 sekunde jedan iza drugog
<dodobas> ili gutierreza i ricardia...
<MmikeDOMA> a ovaj nema nikog iza sebe
<dodobas> za 10
<jelly-home> ionako se nis nije desilo ;-)
<MmikeDOMA> ili pereza i gumbeka
<MmikeDOMA> da, sad znamo da nije :)
<jelly-home> perez i gumbek su dobili upozorenje da cuvaju gume i ne rade rusvaj
<SilverSpace> gume su totalno u kurcu
 * jelly-home jako pametan kad ima planet-f1.com ispred sebe 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo u kvalifikacijama 
<dodobas> gume su super...
<SilverSpace> u kurcu 
<dodobas> kako npr. lotus nema tih problema
<dodobas> ili sauber
<dodobas> ili ferrari
<dodobas> nego samo RBR
<SilverSpace> mekane u kvalifikacijama ni jedan krug ne mogu izdrzat 
<SilverSpace> tako da drugi krug niko vise ni ne pokusava lovit 
<dodobas> a to ti je sve balans....
<dodobas> mogu voziti i na drugim gumama kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> to me jako smeta 
<dodobas> jel tako ?
<dodobas> nitko ih ne tjera da voze na mekanijim
<SilverSpace> a kaj ce voziti
<dodobas> pa na tvrdjim
<SilverSpace> ma glupost sad pricas
<dodobas> pa upravo to... nemaju se pravo buniti na gume... kad odabiru one koje krace traju
<dodobas> a brze su u jednom krugu
<SilverSpace> me ne pricaj glupost
<dodobas> a sta bi ti... da rade gume za RBR ?
<dodobas> jel to ? :)
<SilverSpace> ne da izdrze bar dva kruga 
<SilverSpace> tri bi bilo optimalno 
<dodobas> izdrze 10... s punim tankom... kao sto si vidio
<dodobas> ali nisu konstantne... vise od 500m :)
<SilverSpace> u kvalifikacijama pricam 
<dodobas> tvrdja komponenta je konstantnija... ali se mora duze zagrijavati
<dodobas> meksa manje kosntntna...
 * MmikeDOMA isto misli da su gume usrale malo
<MmikeDOMA> al' s druge strane, da nisu, onda bi RBR bio prvi
<MmikeDOMA> jer jedini ima superiorniji bolid
<SilverSpace> tada bi u zadnjem krugu tko jos ulovi zadnji krug pokusao uloviti vrijeme a ovako ni ne pokusavaju 
<MmikeDOMA> pa bi bilo dosadno
<MmikeDOMA> tak da...
<dodobas> ako nista gume su doasdne, jer... tocno znas kaad ce svi u boks... osim lotusa
<MmikeDOMA> btw, ako niste, pogledajte, svakako, IndyCar utrku u Sao Paolu
<MmikeDOMA> TO je utrkivanje
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma o cemu ti pricas...
<MmikeDOMA> akcija cijelo fakin vrjeme, u zadnja 2 kruga 3jica se izmjenila na prvom mjestu
<dodobas> pa uvijek love...
<MmikeDOMA> takuma sato izgubio u zadnjih 200 metara
<MmikeDOMA> nema glupih kazni za malo gurkanja 
<SilverSpace> dodobas:  o tome da na istim gumama ne mozes dva kruga ponoviti 
<dodobas> mozes 10... tj. 12 ako brojis i kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> ne govorim o utrci 
<SilverSpace> nego u kvalama 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa kvalifikacije su takve da ih u zadnji pokusaj puste... s gotovo nista goriva
<dodobas> tvoja teza da bi netko isao loviti zadnji krug... ne sotiji
<dodobas> *stoji
<dodobas> jer nema gooriva
<dodobas> a ako bi pustili nekoga s vise goriva... automatski su izgubili 0.3
<dodobas> ili koloko vec gube po krugu na pojedinoj stazi zbog viska goriva
<SilverSpace> joj opet ti bez brige bilo bi goriva 
<dodobas> jesi ikad vodio F1 momcad ? :)
<dodobas> ako nisi, onda kuš.... :P
<SilverSpace> plati pivo :P
<dodobas> naravno... dobijes karlovacko rally :P
<SilverSpace> kad nemas pojma o f1 onda plati 
<dodobas> pratim od 88... :)
<dodobas> vodio nebrojeno puno virtualnih momcadi
<dodobas> i igrao nekoliko simulacija F1/race team managementa...
<dodobas> a ti ?
<SilverSpace> lol 
<dodobas> ti pratis gp1.hr i pravis se pametan ...
<dodobas> :P
<SilverSpace> ne nego me vodi zdrava pamet :)
<dodobas> imas li certifikat za zdravu pamet ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ako nemaš, kuš.... :P
<SilverSpace> odi hokej gledat
<dodobas> na travi ? :)
<SilverSpace> trrip napravio triping
<MmikeDOMA> ef
 * Vlado9A3CY is over and out
<obruT> jel tko gleda kad sto na youtube live streamovima ?
<Mmike> obruT, povremeno, kad naletim na nesto
<obruT> jel ti to ok radi ? fluidno ?
<obruT> ja evo vec dva prijenosa pokusavam gledati i svakih par minuta zastane na 20-30 sekundi sto je frustrirajuce
<obruT> trebao sam otici to gledat uzivo :P
<obruT> definitivno cu gledati snimku kasnije
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> gledao sam baumgartnera
<Mmike> mislim da je to zadnje bilo kaj sam gledao
<Mmike> i ok je bilo
<Mmike> a kaj gledas?
<obruT> tekma svjetskog kupa u boulderingu... finale. tekma je kraj ljubljane, planirao sam ici, ali se plan izjalovio :P
<obruT> bouldering - disciplina sportskog penjanja :)
<Mmike> cudno mi kad kazes 'tekma'
<Mmike> 'tekma' mi je nesto di ima hrpa igraca u dva tima, jedan protiv drugog
<Mmike> lopta, pak, ili tako nesto u igri
<Mmike> recimo, f1 utrka nikako nije tekma :)
<jelly-home> natjecanje
<jelly-home> utakmica
<obruT> meni tekma znaci takmicenje :)
<jelly-home> onda bi bila takme
<obruT> zabavno je ovo, zenske su zgodne i jake :)
<jelly-home> wtf, samo za pokrenuti bitcoin potrosi 10GB mjesta
<jelly-home> 9168388	.bitcoin
<Mmike> obruT, ok, sad daj url :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, kreces s mintarnicom? :)
<jelly-home> ne, neko mi je htio nesto platiti
<jelly-home> za mintanje je daleko prekasno da bi se isplatilo
<jelly-home> brb
<obruT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2NKIzr5dKE ...
<datase> obruT: Title: [LIVE] IFSC Climbing World Cup Log Dragomer 2013 - Bouldering - Finals, Views: , Rating: 97.33334%
<obruT> upravo penje shauna coxsey... simpaticna britanka :)
<Mmike> da 
<Mmike> zapinje poprilicno
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/972269_575570702475900_392169697_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Kaugume
<Mmike> obruT, zapinje
<SilverSpace> slabi link
<obruT> Mmike: ok, thanx... nije do mene znaci :)
<obruT> budem pogledao snimku kasnije
<obruT> ovo bi moglo biti zgodno za po gradu :)  http://www.vidi.hr/Pop-Tech/VIDEO-Kartonski-bicikl-za-173-kune
<jelly-home> obruT: cijena kod nas: 1200kn
<SilverSpace> kava 25kn ?? lud grad split
<jelly-home> sezona
<SilverSpace> 'Riba je za mene bila po jednoj cijeni, a za stranca 30 posto skuplja'
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: idiotarja 
<SilverSpace> punjena paprika 105kn
<jelly-home> crap, opet me trese temperatura
<jelly-home> mozda bi trebao zalit rakijetinom
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
 * Vlado9A3CY is over and out
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-05
<Mmike> Indeed!
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<vileni_> jutar
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> indeed :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> zdravo, trgalice rba :)
<BotaniCar> Imam posla k'o za*ran :( 
<BotaniCar> hebenti funkcionalno testiranje :)
<BotaniCar> I hebenti bulk slanja/primanja 
<BotaniCar> u stvari, hebenti waiting_for_response :) 
<BotaniCar> I, hebemti sebe, taman to sve uleti dok sam bil u pol kreiranja novih senzora za nagios .. sad mi je dashboard pun zutih unosa :)
<BotaniCar> Sex
<BotaniCar> Ono kad proizvede XML od 30 MB i moras ga editirati :)
<obruT> sta imas rucno editirat XML :)
<obruT> fino napisi skriptu :)
<BotaniCar> Jednako mi treba vremena, nemam 2 stvari koje su repetativne u tom editu .. fuck me, right ?! 
<BotaniCar> Ako vam kaj znaci, ISO code za Isle of man je 833 :) 
<BotaniCar> za irsku je 372 :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zjevvvvvvvvvv
<Mmike> "Day of Antifascist Struggle"
<Mmike> lol :D
 * Mmike treba novi mobitel
<Mmike> ovaj se nezna nosit sa svim sranjima koje bi gore
<Mmike> s3 mini - dreck
<Mmike> weshmashian, kak tebi radi tvoj andrek?
<vileni_> hoces kupiti s4? :)
<Mmike> vileni_, :) poduzetnik, a? :) Koji/kaki/posto? :D
<vileni_> moj, dobar, povoljno?
<vileni_> :)
<Mmike> djesi, vrodic ! :D 
<vrodic> eto me trudim se ulogirat se kad dodjem na poso da vas vidim :)
<vrodic> e koji irce klijent trosite?
<vrodic> Mmike, moramo otic u burgeraj jednom
 * Mmike trosi xchat
<Mmike> al' brijem da necu dugo, nepregledan je sa vise od 20-30 prozora/chatova/msgova
<Mmike> vrodic, de je burgeraj?
<Mmike> Jel' to birtija nova za burgere, il' je to 'general term' za 'ic po gradu i jest hamburgere'?
<Mmike> K'o sto se ide, neznam... u... speceraj? :)
<vrodic> nova birtija
<vrodic> https://www.facebook.com/burgeraj.zagreb
<vrodic> nemas fejs 
<Mmike> ohohoho
<Mmike> nemam, al' ovo sam vidio
<Mmike> vrodic, pa mozemo kaj se mene tice mozda mozebitno vec veceraaas :)
<vrodic> opa
<vrodic> Mmike, veceras je u mami javascript meetup, burgeraj je blizu
<vrodic> pa mogu poslje odma :)
<Mmike> kad je meetup?
<vrodic> 18h
<vrodic> ili 17:45
<Mmike> ne stignem, imam sastanak do 18 :/
<vrodic> ali mogu pricekat u mami
<vrodic> dodji ti na drugu polovicu
<Mmike> mogao bih iza 20 tek
<vrodic> ok
<vrodic> mogu te pricekat ak hoces danas
<Mmike> taj meetup bi bio izvrstan izgovor da odem van malo ranije :)
<Mmike> aj se tipkamo tu jos kasnije
<Mmike> nemam pojma sad kaj i kak cu danas
<vrodic> Mmike, aj
<vrodic> i ja sam na xchatu
<vileni_> irssi ftw!
<obruT> irssi
<weshmashian> Mmike: kak mobitel radi? usporio se nesto, skoro sam ga zafitiljio u zid nei dan :)
<weshmashian> neki*
<weshmashian> tak da si razmisljam novi nabavit
<weshmashian> al' mi se neda :)
<jelly> weshmashian: koji?
<weshmashian> jelly: bolji o ovog :)
<weshmashian> od* jebemti tipkonvnicu
<weshmashian> i give up
<SilverSpace> sad sam lud zametnuo usb kabel koji mi treba sad 
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel? :) steeleseries?
<Mmike> super brija :) cistacica se igra s detetom :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, toshiba tipkovnica, na godisnjem sam i dalje :P
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> https://imgur.com/gallery/DAYMt # diz iz it ! 
<rut> koja tisina
<BotaniCar> este-de ste , pesi :) 
<obruT> i tak... pipa je potrgana
<BotaniCar> Nije prvi pimpek za koji sam cuo da se strgal, zivotinjo :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si slozil WRT ? :) 
<rut> muffin :)
<rut> di si lega ?
<jelly> cudno krckanje u laptopu? https://imgur.com/gallery/gHzF5SS
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne tj. nism ni pokusao samo znam da se i dalje nece spojit na internet 
<BotaniCar> Vidim da si napisao jos nesto nakon "ne", ali nisam citao :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si radio sa pipom :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :P
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/5PdfWax.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: nist, pretakao neke podatke prek mreze, a ovaj javlja da se slomila pipa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> racun u ducanu: 12 kn 99 lp?  Placam karticom...
<rut> mirko sto pucas svako malo ?
<CTCP2> losa firma
<rut> mirka sam pitao .. ne tebe :)
<BotaniCar> rut: kaj si mu vratio nick ? :D
<rut> muffin sa tobom vise ne komuniciram 
<rut> pitao te par redova iznad kako si a ti nista
<SilverSpace> buuu
<BotaniCar> rut: aiii, mislio sam da si pitao di sam legao, pa mi bilo bed reci :) 
<Mmike> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mmike>  libusb-1.0-0 : Breaks: libusb-1.0-0:i386 (!= 2:1.0.17-1ubuntu2~cloud1) but 2:1.0.16-3 is to be installed
<Mmike>  libusb-1.0-0:i386 : Breaks: libusb-1.0-0 (!= 2:1.0.16-3) but 2:1.0.17-1ubuntu2~cloud1 is to be installed
<Mmike> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> kad se igras
<Mmike> pa useres :D
<BotaniCar> to ti je kad ubuntu koristis :D
<SilverSpace> tak je
<rut> ... i ostala linux cuda
<jelly> Mmike: multiarch zajeb
<jelly> odn. backport zajeb, to je kriv onaj ko je napravio multiarch :i386 paket za release u kojem taj paket izvorno nije bio multiarch capable
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> Mmike: kad se meni desilo na debian testing nisam znao drukcije popraviti nego editiranjem po /var/lib/dpkg/
<Mmike> ma ovo sam ja sam usro
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/NPr9miE.gif # gle, perpetual energy ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: jes narucio britvice onda
 * jelly ih je sad nasao u tabu na poslu ;-)
<jelly> za 200kn komad, ovaj put od postenijeg dobavljaca, mogao bi pokloniti tablet svakom u obitelji http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Q88pro-Allwinner-A23-1-2GHz-7_1661635163.html?biz_type=sitePromo_ifm_bb&crm_mtn_tracelog_plan_id=2245111243&crm_mtn_tracelog_task_id=84489769&crm_mtn_tracelog_log_id=972%205014956
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je koliko će me carina odrati za minimalnu narudžbu od 5 komada :-|
<Mmike> jel' ima neki zgodni alat koji bi nacrto dependensije medj paketima?
<Mmike> apt-cache dotty pa onda to nekud, npr?
<Mmike> debtree!
<vrodic> jelly, pol gige rama i slaba reza
<vrodic> jaizza, radije nam nađi neki sa ipsom, barem 1024 rezom i gigom rama za 400 kn :)
<vrodic> jelly, 
<vrodic> je jaizza 
<jelly> vrodic: i muzicku zelju?
<jelly> vrodic: usage scenario: "dati mami, tati, svim braticima, sestricnama i netjacima identicnu platformu za skype" je drukcija od "kupiti tabletic za sebe"
<vrodic> jelly, meni je to isto, nebih nikom htio android tablet sa pol gige rama i rezom koju ima moj mobitel iz 2010 :) ali ako je dobar, mislio sam da za 2x vise para mos dobit 2x bolji :)
<obruT> jelly: pih... kupi im tv sa skypom i kamerom pa nek rade video pozive ko ljudi :)
<vrodic> jelly, i kak radi skype na tom cudu?
<jelly> vrodic: ne znam, prvi mi stoji na carini od 23.04.
<jelly> http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=EE981947499US&Submit=Submit
<vrodic> jelly, pa sretno. ja bi jos rado odabrao neki koji je super popularna platforma, pa da ima bar 10 custom romova na xda developers
<vrodic> :)
<vrodic> ali ne znam koji bi to bio
<jelly> vrodic: ovaj SoC je platforma za linux, ne za android
<vrodic> jelly, ma sve je to za linux, samo je pitanje koji driveri na cemu rade, obicno su android driveri a ne linux driveri (kad se radi o grafici)
<jelly> preciznije: kako je linux prilicno dobro podrzan za razliku od ostalih jeftinih kineskih SoCova (mtk*), nece biti problem izbuildati android kak spada po potrebi umjesto krpanja koje xda-dev obicno izvode
<vrodic> jelly, a buildao si android već? nema razlika u APIju drivera za GPU između 4.4 i 4.2?
<vrodic> mislim tableti obicno jesu jednostavniji, nemaju gsm, gps, fm
<vrodic> bitno je uglavnom da wifi, display driver  i touch driver dobro rade
<jelly> nemam namjeru buildati ako ne bude nuzne potrebe
<vrodic> well, ANT bolje radi na strojevima sa manje rama od Dalvika
<SilverSpace> heben ti DNS
<SilverSpace> kad radi win onda ne rade androidi, a kad rade androidi onda ne radi win
<SilverSpace> tcom hebe tj. thomson
<vrodic> crni ili bijeli?
<SilverSpace> bijeli 
<vrodic> huehuehue
<SilverSpace> ali isto sranje u njemu
<vrodic> prije koji 5 godina sam radio za domaceg zastupnika
<vrodic> sad me slatko nije briga
<vrodic> ali sigurno je tcom nesto zeznuo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a nemres ga stavit u bridge mode i drugim routerom iza njega se spajat?
<vrodic> jucer je curin sugavi ADB odlucio ne rutat internet izvan sebe iz cista mira
<vrodic> nazovem sluzbu, naprave mi factory reset i nis ne kazu zasto se to desilo :)
<SilverSpace> ka kraju slozio ddwrt na tp-linku malo se igrao sa postavkama i za sad radi 
<SilverSpace> vrodic: kaj mislis da oni znaju zasto :)
<SilverSpace> standardni postupak reset
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: znaju oni koji modeli su problematicni, koliko se cesto zbune i u kojim uvjetima, ali to neki put mozda ne smiju reci korisniku
<SilverSpace> jelly: da znam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> odnosno, barem ISP-jevi sa kompetentnom tehnikom znaju :->
<vrodic> ovaj djelatnik je bio prilicno uvjeren da se problem vise nece desiti, i cinilo se kao da je svjestan da se ADBu to događa
<jelly> ha, ovo nisam vidio http://www.net.hr/404
<DaRRk0> ima li neko vremena?
<DaRRk0> moze pomc?
<DaRRk0> *pomoc
<DaRRk0> imam 14.04 i instaliram steam i na steamu dotu 2 kad god otvaram dotu izbaci mi Opengl not responding
<DaRRk0> ali mi dota radi mada svaki put
<DaRRk0> kad otvaram izbacuje taj eror
<DaRRk0> moze neki fix?
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> instaliraj windowse
<DaRRk0> hahaa
<DaRRk0> CTSP2 zasto da instaliram windows kad dota radi 10 puta bolje na Linuxu
<DaRRk0> ali ima eror
<DaRRk0> windows je smece
<CTCP2> Yubuntu je jos vece smece
<CTCP2> iz mog ogromnog iskustva
<CTCP2> ali, nazalost, prisiljen sam ga koristit
<Mmike> yubuntu?
<CTCP2> xD
<Mmike> kaieto?
<Mmike> CTCP2, srca mu nisam zvao :/
<CTCP2> ubuntu al posprdno
<Mmike> ubuntu nije smece
<CTCP2> ma ok, nema zurbe xD
<Mmike> unity je smece
<Mmike> (meni)
<CTCP2> e to
<CTCP2> meni to sve isti drek
<Mmike> al ne moras koristiti unity
<CTCP2> moram buduci da sam njub :D
<CTCP2> al malo trolam
<DaRRk0> ae neka pomoc
<DaRRk0> za Opengl
<Mmike> DaRRk0, pa ak  radi zassto je bed?
<DaRRk0> zato sto me nervira :) svaki put kad otvaram ima opengl is not responding i mislim da mi daje manje fps-a
<DaRRk0> fali nesh
<SilverSpace> pa hebote opet nece windozi na net preko ddwrta
<SilverSpace> popodne sve radilo 
<obruT> SilverSpace: samo windoze ili ?
<SilverSpace> da samo win
<obruT> je*mu, jedva cekam da puknem (open|dd)wrt na sx763
<obruT> treba uhvatit vremena, imam dosta drugog posla
<SilverSpace> atablet i dva mobitela rade
<SilverSpace> i win je radio 
<obruT> konacno je fino opet zatoplilo i zasusilo, bas sam gustao snimajuci rolerice na jarunu :)
<SilverSpace> dns nesto hebe
<SilverSpace> kad stavim 8.8.8.8 onda ne radi jedan android a drugi radi 
<obruT> a di stavljas dns, drito na end device ili si dignuo neki dns proxy na ddwrt-u ?
<SilverSpace> ludo pre ludo 
<SilverSpace> na ddwrt
<obruT> ok, a deviceovima preko dhcp-a stavis ddwrt kao dns ?
<SilverSpace> na njima je automatika 
<SilverSpace> nisu staticki 
<SilverSpace> i spoje se uredno na ddwrt 
<SilverSpace> ali njece na net samo win
<SilverSpace> morac su po win kopat 
<obruT> a provjerio si, sve postavke su ok ? jesi probao rucno napravit nslookup i to ?
<obruT> dakle ipconfig/nslookup/route print i to, sve pokazuje dobro ili se pogubilo nesto ?
<SilverSpace> ma sve ispravno 
<obruT> jebiga, u windoze se nist ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> u mrezi ping ide prema svima
<SilverSpace> totalno bezveze se ponasa 
<obruT> ja bi obicno pogledao da li je ip adresa i dalje postavljena, dali je i dalje postavljena dobra defaultna ruta, rucno probao resolvanje da vidim radi li to ok te probao konekciju prema van koristeci ip adrese, a ne fqdn... sve to s cmd komandama
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam bas tak vijest
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> dakle, digni command prompt i sa "ipconfig" mozes vidjeti koje ip adrese imas na mreznim deviceovima
<obruT> onda sa "route print" pogledaj da li imas postavljenu defaultnu rutu odnosno da li je to ip adresa od ddwrt-a
<obruT> probaj i pingat ddwrt
<SilverSpace> ping ddwrt ide
<obruT> ako je to sve ok, napravi "nslookup www.slashdot.org" ili sto vec... ako ne radi onda "nslookup www.slashdot.org ip_adresa_ddwrta" ... ako ne radi, "nslookup www.slashdot.org 8.8.8.8" ili neki drugi vanjski dns
<SilverSpace> ali pinf google ne ide
<obruT> probaj i "telnet 173.194.44.20 80" ili neku drugu IP adresu koju si negdje drugdje resolvao
<SilverSpace> budem sutra kad se TW kod njega
<SilverSpace> kod mene je sve radilo 
<SilverSpace> kod njega malo radilo i odonda se borim
<SilverSpace> danas radilo popodne
<SilverSpace> sad malo prije veli da samo win7 ne radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> Koji smijeh... jos uvijek mi se rusi chromium browser (xubuntu 12.04) kada pokusam ocistiti history :) http://www.audepicault.com/fanfare/fanfare.htm
 * Mmike ce sad ic upgradeirat svoju kutiju na 14.04
<Mmike> kak se desi da .bash_history bude ownan od roota
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> Mmike: pa di ides onda?
<ivoks> texas?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> london
<ivoks> ah
<Mmike> tak da cu te ipak zicat doritose :)
<ivoks> pa odakle ti doritosi?
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> pa jbg, mislio sam da je boston
<Mmike> tj, bio sam uvjeren da sam procitao boston
<ivoks> zicaj chiluka da ti donese
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> iako... malo mi je bed to, pa tek sam 2 tjedna tu :)
<ivoks> nemrem ja kao manager nositi doritose :)
<ivoks> pa onda ce biti dva tjedna
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> dva mjeseca
<ivoks> znas, blue fin :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> nisam tamo bio vec godinu dana
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam predlozio edu da se nadjete kod mene na murteru
<ivoks> mozda to cak i prodje
<Mmike> e, pa
<Mmike> to bi bilo jako fino :D
<ivoks> pa mozete i vi raditi na plazi tjedan dana
<ivoks> a ne samo ja :)
<Mmike> taman se s Hvara relociram na Murter :)
 * Mmike sam mora na liniji malo poradit
<Mmike> sise su mi prestale bit sexy :/
<obruT> sunce mu... imam u stanu neki AP za koji ne znam ni gdje je ni koji je
<Mmike> obruT, jel' ima whistle mode?
<Mmike> znas ono, k'o kljucevi nekad - zazvizdis a on ti veli di je :D
<obruT> pa trebo bi to sunce mu
<obruT> hvatam mu signal, znam da je moj, ali se fakat ne sjecam koji je to uredjaj ni gdje je fizicki
<SilverSpace> :D
<Mmike> xinit: X server refuses to die
<Mmike> a daj
<SilverSpace> mozes ga zapaliti preko mreze pa kad vidis dim tu je
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> danas mi poceo raditi novi covjek
<ivoks> dakle, evo slikica...
<ivoks> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/b283e604-cfcf-11e3-a3f9-12313d1c3a13-original.jpeg
<ivoks> znate kaj je to?
<ivoks> 64bitni ARM server na kojem se vrti gomila servisa :)
<ivoks> a ima i:
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/arm64/quake/7
<obruT> i tak.. dd-wrt je up&running na sx763
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
<obruT> nahvalili su taj dd-wrt kao ultrasuperduper za wireless funkcionalnosti i skroz jednostavan za uporabu
<obruT> al ne bi rekao da je bas intuitivno admin sucelje :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-06
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine !
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> Milostiva, dobri den zelim, kisdihand
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> dobar jutar </allo>
<BotaniCar> zakaj novi real player , ako koristim opciju da se autentificiram preko facebooka ( cemu to uopce?) hoce i moju frend listu ? :D "we will not post on your behalf" mi zvuci suplje nakon svega kaj me pitao 
<jelly-home> real player jos postoji!?
<SilverSpace> pa i apple jos postoji
<jelly-home> da, apple ima proizvode koji se dobro prodaju
<SilverSpace> itunsi dolaze sa RP
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne bi se ni sjetio da ga imam da mi app scanner nije rekao da imam staru verziju 
<BotaniCar> apple,pak, ima onaj invazivni pristup da mi svako malo skoci u lice s "skini novu verziju svega" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako ne skines gotov si
<jaizza> BotaniCar: dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> oj jaizza 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: o komad!
<SilverSpace> jel se mucis
<jaizza> SilverSpace: mene pitaš?
<SilverSpace> yep
<jaizza> s čim bih se mučila?
<SilverSpace> sa kolegama :)
<SilverSpace> nisi valjda na godisnjem
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ah to
<jaizza> pa to je standard
<jaizza> SilverSpace: postavio si retoričko pitanje!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> mučim se ti s nekim drugim stvarima
<SilverSpace> muko moja predi na drugoga
<jaizza> je nemre ova
<jaizza> ovo je moja privatna muka
<jaizza> :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> a to ti je tak kad u mojim godinama pokušavaš proširiti vidike
<jaizza> i znanje
<jaizza> kemijam ko velika 
<SilverSpace> kemicarka 
<SilverSpace> bas si sad zamisljam kako kemicarke izgledaju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> IME prilicno dobro
<jaizza> kaj kak zgledaju
<jaizza> sve od reda u bijelim kutama
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/teska-nesreca-na-visu-irac-i-britanka-dozivjeli-havariju-s-kajakom--spasili-ih-vatrogasci/1189081/
<jaizza> SilverSpace: aj sad ti meni reci kaj reć na ovo
<jelly-home> jaizza: "dobar kaktus"
<jaizza> u jutro u 7 šalje kolegica mail: da li je završilo to i to, ja pročitah na putu do posla i mislim si kad je već tak rano poslala mai valjda im je hitno, provjerim da li je sve završilo i pošaljem "završilo je"
<jaizza> i sad maloprije dolazi mail s pitanjem: da li možemo raditi?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> NE! ne možete raditi! završilo je, ali mora odtajat još dva sata i pacat se
<jelly-home> ne usude se...
<BotaniCar> jaizza: u stvari tebe treba kriviti, kakav je to "skinite mi se s klinca" odgovor "zavrsilo je" :) Lijepo im napises kobasicu "postovani, proces je uspjesno zavrsio, mozeste nastaviti svoje poslovne aktivnosti,zahvaljujemo na susretljivosti i strpljenju, kak ste kaj blabla" :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: morala si napisat mozes radit "završilo je"  :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace i BotaniCar :-P
<jaizza> eto tak
<BotaniCar> ( naravn, ukljuci tipfelere i u cc stavi Upravu Drustva, da vide da stalno radis i komuniciras preko svih medija, makar i prek mobitela )
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
 * BotaniCar pripremi skare za iduchi belj :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: imam i ja Å¡kare
<jaizza> za različite potrebe
<BotaniCar> Izraelci zavrsavaju testiranje hardverske nadogradnje za mobitel, osim standardnog skeniranja QR koda da dobijete podatke koje servira prodavac, stvar ima u sebi spektograf pa mozete sami izvuci nutritivnu vrijednost namirnice. Stvar ce kostati oko 150$ .. 
<BotaniCar> kakav SF, da mi je netko rekao da cu dozivjeti da imam mobitel-trikorder za jeftine pare .. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: onda nećeš imati ispriku jesti kebabe
<BotaniCar> Kao da mi treba :) Veseli me jer ces onda moci doci na reklamacije i istresti svih 30 artikala koje si skoro kupila, reci im da labele lazu i otici ih tuziti 
<BotaniCar> World needs that !
<BotaniCar> ne znam jel stvar moze izvuci postotak THCa u marici 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne kupujem u konzumu
<BotaniCar> Mislis da ZdravaHrana ne laze ? I oni daju specke proizvodjaca, kojem mozes, a ne moras, vjerovati. 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, ti si u 1% , ako ne kupujes u veletrgovinama, treba misliti i na ostale 
<BotaniCar> I, zakaj si spomenula kebaba, znas da mi malo treba da ogladnim :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ha gle, na blitvi dobim i puža gratis
<jaizza> reklo bi se da je relativno zdravo ;-)
<BotaniCar> Imas kod mene u dvoristu puzeva koliko ti volja, sve su mi macuhice izjeli .. 
<jaizza> ima i i kod mene na vrtu, hvala
<jaizza> meni su se na kelj okomili
<jaizza> i radić
<jaizza> bemti, tak je lepi niknul i onda gamad pojela
<BotaniCar> Ako hoces, dodjem ti izjest sve u vrtu ( kaj nije radic vec prosao?!) , da ih izgladnimo na smrt ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: imam rotkvica još
<jaizza> zainteresiran?
<BotaniCar> U stvari, jesam, fine su na salatu :) 
<jaizza> dogovoreno
<jaizza> ak si se voljan penjati, možeš kroz koji dan i na trešnju ;-)
<jaizza> al ak opadneš sam si si kriv
 * BotaniCar ostavi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYhv79wje5k za jellya i ode
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Pinkie Pie meets Wreck it Ralph, Views: 152189, Rating: 82.782612%
<jaizza> potpisat ćemo izjavu kojom me odrešuješ svake odgovornosti
<BotaniCar> E, videl sam da vec ima ranih tresnji ! :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: je je
<jaizza> već ih zobamo polako
<jaizza> treba još koji dan i malo sunca da fino pocrne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bas je dobar server :)
<SilverSpace> muko moja po windowsu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jucer jedno vrijeme radilo sve pa crklo i evo sad sam opet slozio i radi 
<BotaniCar> Moze da proglasimo slozenim kad bude par dana radilo ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: najgore kaj nis specijalno nisam napravil prebacio na automatiku sve i ip i dns
<SilverSpace> i proradilo 
<BotaniCar> ma, tebe hebe ono kaj provajda DNS , ili firewall, nema kaj trece biti ( po informacijama koje si dao )
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<SilverSpace> mene hebe to kaj sam stavio ddwrt gore umjesto da stavim openwrt jer na ddwrt je lakse slozit filtere 
<SilverSpace> jer sve ima na web sucelju 
<SilverSpace> i mislio da ce covjeku bit lakse
<SilverSpace> umjesto da petlja u openvrt sa vi 
<SilverSpace> ali eto 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jutre
<obruT> SilverSpace: radi mi ddwrt na sx763.. nisam mogo izdrzat, moro sam sinoc stavit :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: danas mu wifi nije htio ni preko tcom thomsona 
<SilverSpace> dok je na win bio upisan tcom dns
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako sam dobro shvatio, to je PC od nekog treceg, ne tvoj ? Kaj taj-netko ne dodje sim ? 
<SilverSpace> evoo sad nakon restarta windowsa ne radi mu wifi ni na tcom ni na ddwrt
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ludo 
<BotaniCar> "blocked 1.234.45.69 (KR/Korea, Republic of/-)" << vidze IP adrese
<calmpitbull> jel itko od vas narucio kakvu laptop bateriju prek ebaya.....i da je kineska
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ja za acer
<SilverSpace> 150kn
<calmpitbull> i sve sljaka kak bi trebalo...jer mi ovaj mali netbook jos radi i samo bi trebal bateriju promijeniti
<SilverSpace> i radi vec vise od godinu dana
<calmpitbull> ma super onda cu i ja tako
<Mmike> descr:          Jung-gu SK NamsanGreen Bldg,Namdaemunno 5(o)-ga, Seoul
<calmpitbull> jos cu si jacu zet
<SilverSpace> sa tim baterijama nikad se ne zna
<calmpitbull> ma znam....samo da se ne zapalim
<BotaniCar> Jung-gu !!!
<Mmike> Jung Gu and Old Fu
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ako stavim staticki ip na windowsw onda se mogu samo spojit na jedan wifi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: rucno dodaj rutu za spajanje na drugu mrezu u tom slucaju 
<SilverSpace> gdje 
<BotaniCar> "route add", u promptu 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<BotaniCar> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows/adding-a-tcpip-route-to-the-windows-routing-table/
<SilverSpace> to je onda problem da se onda nece spojit nigdje gdje dodes na drugi wifi
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ja ti velim da ti je uzrok problema drugdje, a ti uporno krpas te windowse. Onda zivi s poslijedicama :)
<SilverSpace> bemti mrezu i windowse
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<jelly> ziro konf
<jelly> http://twitpic.com/e30g4f?fb_action_ids=4160073616527&fb_action_types=og.likes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dijagnostik win7 kaze problem dns 
<SilverSpace> bla bla 
<BotaniCar> Hoces mi reci da sam isti ko neka skripta tam u 'dozama ? :) Fala lepa :) 
<BotaniCar> Platit ces ti meni (pivo) :) 
<SilverSpace> dva
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ako se ikad dogodi da se javim i pojavim za to isto pivo :D
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo je da se nece spojit na wifi tomsona win7 kad je zicom ddwrt spojen na thomsona
<BotaniCar> Ispalil bum ove svoje razvojnike iz topa ! "znate, XML koji smo izvezli iz sustava nije takav da se moze vratiti u sustav bez modifikacije" :) 
<SilverSpace> cim otkopcam ddwrt sa tomsona win7 se spoji na thomsom wifi
<BotaniCar> da citiram sam sbe ? Naravno, rijetke su prilike :) <BotaniCar> A cuj, ja ti velim da ti je uzrok problema drugdje, a ti uporno krpas te windowse.
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore jucer je sve radilo bez problema 
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno si DNSao samo ono kaj si vec imao u keÅ u 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6EAkv1T6DA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: DD-WRT: Changing your DNS to Google DNS, Familyshield, Etc., Views: 3937, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> a nis morat cu kopati po ddwrt
<BotaniCar> Jos bolje, nabavi nekog mikrotika i zajebi ovo </trol>
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a kaj se desi kad na windowsima stavis dinamicki ip, i staticki DNS ( vanjski)? 
<BotaniCar> Ako ti to ne radi, onda ti ruter blokira upite 
<BotaniCar> ako radi, onda nemoras dadkat po wrtu, jednostavno ga neces nista pitati 
<BotaniCar> s/dadkat/cackat
<jaizza> e tako
<jaizza> SilverSpace: mogu ti ponosno reći da sam rješila svoju muku
<jaizza> tko plaća pifo??
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace placa pivo i kebab, ako mu ikad stigne peMzija, i ako se oporavio od ebay manije :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mogu ja naplatiti tvoje pifo? (trept) (trept)
<jaizza> mislim ak ti nemreš
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ako kompenziras u naturi ( mislim na tresnje, sunce mu ) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: rekli smo rotkvice za početak
<BotaniCar> To sam rekao dok nisam znal da imas ChresNJU
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dogovorili smo se: ti me vodiš na pifu, a ja BotaniCaru napukam rotkvica
<BotaniCar> Nenenene, nemre to tak && nismo nikaj dogovorili ! :) 
<jaizza> kak sad nismo?
<BotaniCar> Prevarantice i zloco nijedna :)
<jaizza> a mogla bi se uvaljati na Murter na pifo
<jaizza> BotaniCar: aj, sredi mi
<BotaniCar> Cek da razvojnike posaljem u troku*ac, pa cemo dalje 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nismo jos dogovorili, tko bere rotkve/tresnje ? Mislim, ako si jos moram kicmu trgat oko toga, onda nish :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: odi daj, moraš radit tamo
<jaizza> BotaniCar: budem ja sve dogovorila
<BotaniCar> A nenenenne , javno ti negiram ovlast da me zastupas ! :) 
<jaizza> nemreš, ja imam zapisnik od javnog bilježnika
<jaizza> BotaniCar: trebao si čitati i sitna slova
<BotaniCar> jaizza: dok ne potpisem nekaj, mogu biti i nepismen, moje zastupstvo nemas, coprnice ! :) 
<BotaniCar> I ne zezaj jer bum ti poslal ovrhu prek FINAe, vish da nikaj ne provjeravaju :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: možeš probat
<jaizza> mogu se kladiti da imam jače veze tam neg ti ;-)
<BotaniCar> Naravno da se mozes kladiti, pitanje je od kolike su ti koristi te veze i da li ces dobiti okladu :)
<BotaniCar> Da si rekla da tvoj shef ima jace veze, razmislio bi :) 
<jaizza> u ostalom
<jaizza> ak mi FINA i zablokira, lako ja pustim update na bazi :-)))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Njihovoj ? Nisam ziher da i to mozes :) 
<jaizza> pa svojoj pobogu, kod mene se blokira
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imao staticki dns na win i google i tcom i to malo radi malo ne
<BotaniCar> Nemoj da ides na robiju jer si tvrdoglava , odvech si mi draga :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: odi proć sad
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dakle
<jaizza> SilverSpace: BotaniCar i ja smo razgovarali
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dogovor je pao
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda ti ruter blokira upite 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: vodiš me na pifo!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj to nije super?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: i mene, a jaizza donese salatu 
 * SilverSpace nece citati ovo :) 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: gle, kak mi BotaniCar nikak ne želi prepustit to pifo, to ti je možda jedinstvena šansa da se vidite, samo da meni napakosti bu se pojavil
 * BotaniCar si misli kak ga jaizza pre dobro poznaje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto blokira win7 wifi na thomsona kad je ddwrt spojen zicom na thomsona 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozes biti malo precizniji s "blokira" ? Kja delas, di zapne ? 
<SilverSpace> spoji se na wifi tomson ali nema vezu prema internwetu 
<SilverSpace> cim iskopcam ddwrt zicu onda i wifi na thomsonu proradi 
<BotaniCar> nema vezu, ili ne radi dns ( sjeti se, trazio sam da probas pingati neku vanjsku IP adresu)?
<SilverSpace> ne ide vanjska 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu nis pingat osim router tcom
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma zaboravi jebemu mrkvu 
<BotaniCar> aj lupi "tracert 213.202.123.24" 
<BotaniCar> lako ja zaboravim, ja nemam problema :) 
<SilverSpace> necu danas vise nis
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Pih, vec si digao ruke, nismo ni 8h utukli u to :D
<SilverSpace> izludit cu 
<BotaniCar> Oces kitu, mozda jedino nekaj navcish :D
<jaizza> pifa smiruje žifce
<BotaniCar> Ludi se od droge, ne od posla :) 
<jaizza> znanstveno dokazano
<jaizza> od tuda slogan: pifce za živce
<SilverSpace> jaizza: cek na kojem si djelu grada
<jaizza> trenutno?
<SilverSpace> da 
<jaizza> kod Doma sportova :-)
<SilverSpace> ih 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj ih
<SilverSpace> bome daleko 
<SilverSpace> da ti platim pifo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pak ti budem bliže ;)
<SilverSpace> ovog smotanog BotaniCar ne uzimam za ozbiljno 
 * BotaniCar pokaze jedan ili nekoliko prstiju SilverSpaceu :D
<SilverSpace> svaki dan prolazi kraj mene i nis od njega
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: lako vama penzicima zahebavat ljude s obavezama :D
<SilverSpace> moras malo 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa ak prolazi uz tebe, ubaci se u auto/tramvaj i lijepo malo izađi iz kuće, vidi svijeta
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: samo da mi se dokraja oporavi koljeno bum se dokuturao na bike do tebe :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: e samo na BotaniCara misliš
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: samo da ne moram po malog u vrtic drito nakon posla jednom , pa se mogu i ja do tebe .. ovak .. 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i do tebe ne brini :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj pak ti jamras, ako se do mene dokotura ni ti nisi daleko :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa ne moraju sad svi znati da te stalkam
<jaizza> joj
<BotaniCar> Ajde ajde, kaj se skrivles f megli toj :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj si i ti u sesvetama
<jaizza> SilverSpace: samo kad je BotaniCar tam
<BotaniCar> :D
<jaizza> sam kaj krivo rekla?
<SilverSpace> jao dopunsko moram platiti ovaj mjesec
<SilverSpace> jos i to 
<SilverSpace> osobna mi istice
<SilverSpace> vozacka
<jaizza> SilverSpace: aj doboro, ja bum platila 
<SilverSpace> a para nigdje
<jaizza> suptilnosti li
<jaizza> pifo mislim
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> bum platila
<jaizza> ne vozačku i osobnu
<jaizza> tspst
<SilverSpace> za pifo nemas brige 
 * BotaniCar uredno fura vozacku s adresom iz doba dok je zivio s roditeljima (koji isto vise ne zive na toj adresi)
 * jaizza uredno ima vozačku doma
 * SilverSpace ni nezna gdje mu je 
<SilverSpace> u nekoj torbi skupa i dozvolom za camac
<SilverSpace> motorni camac
<SilverSpace> opa ploca stize vjerovatno sutra poslana je danas. jos i za to moram odvojiti lovu proc i ram 
<SilverSpace> me gine mi pljacka 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: samo nemoj mog poslodavca
<jaizza> budeju mislili da je insajd džob
<jaizza> pak bum završila pod svjetlom 
<jaizza> policije
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10344801_683938434976198_5292692557906809118_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> narucivanje za pregled deteta preko maila
<Mmike> wo-ho :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima koliko ce im trebati da mi se jave nazad
<SilverSpace> vis i kod doktora se moram narucit
<jaizza> Mmike: pa dobar dan
<jaizza> Mmike: kak ti je na novom poslu?
<SilverSpace> prije dva mjeseca mi je reko da mogu dobiti termin kod specijaliste cca 2mjesec 2015
<Mmike> jaizza, fino
<Mmike> jaizza, zanimivljo
<Mmike> jaizza, nema mysqla nit pornjave :D
<SilverSpace> jes kaj naucio :)
<Mmike> bogme brijem da sad vec jesam
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> e, upgrejdo sam sinoc na 14.04
<Mmike> nikakvih znacajnihih sranja
<Mmike> stovgise, nikakvih sranja uopce
<Mmike> bitcoin-qt paket vise ne postoji
<SilverSpace> osim unity
<Mmike> pa je to 'wtf' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, kubuntu koristim :)
<SilverSpace> aa 
<Mmike> cekam da izadje novi mint LTS, pa cu na mate se prebacit
<jaizza> Mmike: i kaj sad radiš onda?
<Mmike> jaizza, OpenStack Engeneer :D
<jaizza> Mmike: i Å¡to radi OpenStack Engeneer
<Mmike> Indzinjira OtvoreneStekove :)
<jaizza> Mmike: kak se to radi?
<BotaniCar> Nikak, stvar je toliko jako u razvoju da sve kaj je juce naucio danas ne vrijedi :D
<jelly> http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/istrazivanja/dva-riblja-obroka-tjedno-smanjuju-rizik-od-depresije-za-25-posto
<SilverSpace> upravo mi se srusio hud servis
<jelly> Mmike: kak ne postoji bitcoin-qt?
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je dete alergicno na ribu, da li to znaci da ce biti depresivac ? 
<Mmike> bitcoin-qt:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: (none)
<jelly> BotaniCar: vjerojatno!  Ovo vrijedi samo za cure
<jaizza> jelly: lažu
<BotaniCar> http://www.udarno.com/zivi-zid-obustavio-delozaciju-iz-zgrade?fb_action_ids=10203953832276224&fb_action_types=og.likes # Zivi Zid ponovo udara
<BotaniCar> pocinju mi se dopadati ti decki/cure
<SilverSpace> ja sam depresivan nakon sat vremena od kad pojedem ribu jer si moram sengulu slozit
 * SilverSpace voli ribu 
<jaizza> i tako Linić dobio nogu vrit
<BotaniCar> kaj, dobil je otkaz ? 
<SilverSpace> ma da
<BotaniCar> gle,fakat
<BotaniCar> Jel to znaci da sad moze unovciti sve kaj je pripremio kao ministar ? :D Jadan
<jaizza> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/milanovic-danas-smjenjuje-linica-936932
<jaizza> BotaniCar: yup
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to ti je isto kao kad zatvaraš firmu
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pokupiš sve krpice i povučeš se
<BotaniCar> Osim sto nije ni slicno :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovi iz zivog zida rade nes korisnko
<jelly> x tisuca stanova stoji prazno i banke sjede na njima
<SilverSpace> ides Uskoro ćete dobiti obavijest sa brojem za praćenje pošiljke.
<BotaniCar> jelly: kamo stvari idu se vidi u Spanjolskoj, imaju praznih stanova na prodaju koliko i nezaposlenih, nije dobro. 
<SilverSpace> da bas gledao spanjolska u komi 
<SilverSpace> i kod nas nije nis bolje
<Mmike> narucili su me
<Mmike> za 2 i pol mjeseca
<Mmike> pa lol :)
<BotaniCar> Nego,. bas lijepo .. ako sjebem drzavu za X miliona, samo dobijem otkaz ? Nikakvo obestecenje ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je manje od mojih godinu dana
<BotaniCar> Krasno, kaj ja u privatnom sektoru delam, a imam potencijala toliko toga shebat' 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda je u konkretnom slucaju napravio manje zlo pronevjerom milijuna kuna nego gubljenjem 600 radnih mjesta
<BotaniCar> Kak je to manje zlo ? Isti mi je kuki placao kroz porez njegovo preplacivanje, ili placanjem naknade nezaposlenima. 
<BotaniCar> Ovako i onako lupa me po dzepu .. 
<jelly> mozda se ta firma moze izvuc iz sranja i postati profitabilna?
<BotaniCar> Kod nas ? Ako izoliramo ovo o cemu pricamo, mozda. A ako pogledamo u kontekstu novih davanja,poduzetnicke klime i blabla, sumnjam. 
<jelly> ako je to najgore sto su mu mogli naci da ga se rijese, onda je lik bio natprosjecno posten hrvatski politicar
<BotaniCar> :) To si dobro rekao :D
<jaizza> jelly: vele da je sposoban
<jaizza> jelly: to im valjda nije pasalo
<jelly> jaizza: jer u usporedbi, ostatak sdp-ove vlade izgleda kao kurac? da
<jaizza> RJD2 — Ghostwriter na RP - galama u uredu
<BotaniCar> Lako cemo ga za koji mjesec usporediti s novim ministrom , ako pocne karijeru ponistavanjem onog kaj je Linjara delal, onda to govori o kompetenciji obojce, i Onog Iznad Njih
 * jaizza pleše u stolcu
<jelly> BotaniCar: valjda nece biti tak blesav
<jaizza> ma sad će pričati kako niš ne rade jer se novi ministar prilagođava
<BotaniCar> jelly: si za neku omanju okladu ?:D
<jaizza> i rješava kosture iz ormara koje mu je Linić ostavio
<jaizza> kak je teško tipkat dok guza radi
<masnipalac_> dobar dan
<jaizza> jutro
<masnipalac_> imam problem i molio bi za pomoć, 
<BotaniCar> masnipalac_: odma da ti kazem da ne podrzavamo piratstvo :D
<masnipalac_> postavio sam i na forumu http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=9221
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/policija_poziva_na_oprez_nova_prevara_uzela_maha # nije mi jasno sto je tu vrijedno DDoSanja
<masnipalac_> svi smo mi pirati
<BotaniCar> A jel ? :) Di ti je kuka ! :) 
<jelly> i papiga
<masnipalac_> reko bi, al nesmem  hehehe
<BotaniCar> jelly: si vec gledal crtach koji sam ti linkal? :) 
<jelly> nism
<jaizza> imam ja dvije papige na filmu
<BotaniCar> Ha ! 
<jaizza> jednu iz dječje sobe
<jaizza> i jednu iz spavaće sobe
<jaizza> trebam li reći kakve zvukove proizvode?
<BotaniCar> Ne samo reci, snimi,uploadaj i daj URL 
<jelly> masnipalac_: zar taj Siemens nema UPnP support?
<jaizza> o pa ima je i na jubitou: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvwcNKpPk0U
<datase> jaizza: Title: do not put a parrot in the bedroom, Views: 66, Rating: %
<jelly> masnipalac_: alzo, ako slazes port forward rucno, zasto nisi otvorio i udp?
<masnipalac_> nemam pojma za upnp
<masnipalac_> čeč čeč, pomalo
<BotaniCar> upnp ( bar implementacije koje sam ja vidio) je zlo 
<jelly> masnipalac_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Transport_Protocol ide preko UDP-a, a imas ga ukljucenog
<masnipalac_> udp, gje, na rjuteru ili klijentu
<jelly> na ruteru u rucno dodanim port forwardima pored forwarda za TCP isti takav samo za UDP
<jelly> BotaniCar: zlo je po definiciji, ali je ponekad koristan
<BotaniCar> ae
<masnipalac_> uključen je TCP a ne ZUDP
<masnipalac_> UDP
<masnipalac_> DALI BI TREBAO I DRUGI RED ISPUNITI, U RUTERU
<masnipalac_> ups
<masnipalac_> sory, osto kaps
<jaizza> joj crnjak https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1966784_10202439092437496_178205352_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> 840kn dopunsko 
<SilverSpace> brrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jaizza> BotaniCar: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/1517637_659415244128391_7046363076425887706_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Sto bi Ajs Nigrutin rekao, necu iz hude, ne ne, necu iz huda
<jaizza> http://i.imgur.com/eYWXep3.jpg
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10256849_659561084113807_6352203088416195675_n.jpg
<jaizza> kao reklama iz Dalmacije
<BotaniCar> "Aktivna daska za glacanje" .. too much marketing will kill you .. ( http://www.i-mall.hr/dom-vrt-i-kucni-ljubimci/kucanski-aparati/mali-uredaji/glacala/aktivna-daska-za-glacanje-bosch-sensixx-x-dn17-editionrosso-tdn1700p-139584 )
<SilverSpace> ogladnio 
<BotaniCar> Uvijek sam htio ulupati dvije kilokune u dasku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel ta daska ima i antioksidanse možda?
<BotaniCar> Ne znam ti ja te stvari, ja to gledam za zenu </rut>
<jaizza> There is a “professional snuggling,” company on the east coast that will come, “platonically snuggle,” with you in your home for up to 10 hours at a time. The cost of 10 hours is $400.
<CTCP2> <jelly> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/policija_poziva_na_oprez_nova_prevara_uzela_maha # nije mi jasno sto je tu vrijedno DDoSanja
<CTCP2> kakvo ddosanje
<BotaniCar> Davanja_Drugom_da_Odradi_Sranje
<rut> muffin sto me spominjes ?
<rut> znas da sam ljut na tebe 
<BotaniCar> Micek moj :) Lega, di si sinoc lijega ?
<rut> u krevetu kuci 
<BotaniCar> Ispricao sam se juce, nevina greska :) 
<rut> i sexao se od 23:15 do 00:00
<rut> ti lega ?
<BotaniCar> Isss, zadnji put kad sam mogao toliko sam jos imao 18 :) 
<BotaniCar> A evo, testirao softver do malo prije , puna mi kapa programera 
<rut> a da treniras mogao bi svaki dan 
<BotaniCar> Heh , to je istina :) 
<rut> a ja se upravo vratio iz tcom centrale .. malo se igrao regletama .. kronerom i tako 
<BotaniCar> \o/  
<rut> 2x32 parice .. nije puno al ... dosadi 
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da si tak blankirao da je coloring skroz randomiziran :D
<jaizza> kak vele, pas koji puno laje...
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi onom iza tebe bilo dosadno :D
<rut> stari moj . nema popravaka iza mene !!!
<rut> jaizza ti ne fruli .. 
<rut> jaizza kad bi probala bi se uvjerila . a dotad ne pricaj pizdarije
<jaizza> ima još jedna izreka: kad hitiš amen u jato gusaka...
<jaizza> *kamen
 * Mmike se suzdrzava komentirati :)
<Mmike> hm
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam mislio da se nakon tebe popravlja, ali sve se vremenom zdodje, pa i bakar :)
<jaizza> Mmike: nemreš zdržat?
<rut> muffin ma pustimo bakar 
<jaizza> pifski stol https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1491721_390565117748810_6948580860858260296_n.jpg
<Mmike> jaizza, e, to!
<Mmike> jaizza, al' samo za gemiste
<jaizza> idem kafenisat malo
<rut> ili popit koju pivu 
<rut> nemoras se sramit
<Mmike> konsole mi se otvara skoro prek cijelog ekrana
<Mmike> bratemili
<SilverSpace> konvoj krenuo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a?
<SilverSpace> jos jedno drasticno srozavanje F1 http://is.gd/keKoAo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke
<SilverSpace> moram i ja po netjaka u vrtic
<jelly> <hoxu> 😀 😁 😂 😃 😄 😅 😆 😇 😈 😉 😊 😋 😌 😍 😎 😏 😐 😑 😒 😓 😔 😕 😖 😗 😘 😙 😚 😛 😜 😝 😞 😟 😠 😡 😢 😣 😤 😥 😦 😧 😨 😩 😪 😫 😬 😭 😮 😯 😰 😱 😲 😳 😴 😵 😶 😷 😸 😹 😺 😻 😼 😽 😾 😿 🙀 🙅 🙆 🙇 🙈 🙉 🙊 🙋 🙌 🙍 🙎 🙏
<SilverSpace> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-wee-4th-gen-gnu-linux-desktop
<jelly> ajme imena 
<Mmike> odem nesh pojest
<BotaniCar> procitao sam da ides nekaj pejstat :) 
<SilverSpace> paste sutu
<SilverSpace> odmah idem bug kupiti http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/osvojite-4k-zakrivljeni-samsung/132453.aspxhttp://www.bug.hr/vijesti/osvojite-4k-zakrivljeni-samsung/132453.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/osvojite-4k-zakrivljeni-samsung/132453.aspx
<SilverSpace> prasina
<BotaniCar> Svaki drugi mjesec mi postar zaboravi donijeti mrezu ... ne kuzim lika, ako krades - kradi svaku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mozda susjed
<obruT> zasto bi itko imao zakrivljeni tv ?
<jelly> in other news, moj jeftini tabletic i dalje stoji negdje u posti http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=EE981947499US&Submit=Submit
<Mmike> jelly, this: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQTHRv_9ceGqAW-kfboSvrU4_LAZx93p3Z4-ADK-SAB7oCjeBIf  
<jelly> obruT: zato sto zakrivljeni tv daje prirodniju sliku nego ravna ploha
<obruT> svim gledateljima ili samo onom tko je tocno na centru ?
<obruT> sto ak nas drustvance gleda taj tv i malo smo rasireni po kaucu ?
<jelly> svima koji su tocno na centru
<jelly> Mmike: malo skuplji od tog
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cudi me da nisi linkao onaj "space invaders" tabletic od nixa :) 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> fakat
<obruT> super je kad se trebaju pogasit neki legacy sustavi/servisi, ali se nije skroz sigurno jel ih jos tko ponekad trosi :)
<obruT> pa bude: "ugasi pa cemo vidjet da se netko zali" :)
<vileni_> to ja radim sad
<vileni_> 3 servera su ugasena 10ak dana, nitko se nista ne buni
<jelly> dok ne bude iduci mjesec "nisu nam stigli reporti"
<vileni_> hmda
<vileni_> s obzirom kako se radi ovdje, moram ih drzati barem 6 mjeseci
<jelly> to nije nista.  Nama jos radi predzadnji billing sustav iz 2003
<vileni_> malo je drukcije kad si ozbiljna firma :)
<jaizza> kak mi se nije dalo sa sunca...
<jaizza> o vileni_ 
<vileni_> o jaizza 
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10259775_659474800789102_4305109503006129548_n.jpg
<vileni_> opet zabusavas, kakvo sunce
<jaizza> vileni_: pa tebe ne vidjeh dugo, gdje se skrivaš?
<jaizza> vileni_: na terasi
<vileni_> a gdje bih se skrivao, radim, spavam, jedem, i tako u krug :)
<jaizza> vileni_: sad sam u nekim obavezama sljedećih mjesec i pol, ali ajde da se nađemo koji dan
<vileni_> pa moze, neki dan kad nisam predugo na poslu :)
<jaizza> vileni_: ic a dil!
<jaizza> vileni_: i bez komentara tipa "ajme kako si ostarila, udebljala se .." i sl.
<vileni_> nebi ja nikad, pa da dobijem isto takve nazad :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: sjednete si jedn iza drugoga, vlakic :)
<SilverSpace> vruce vani
<jaizza> ja još jaknu imam sa sobom
<jaizza> ne znam kud ću s njom
<SilverSpace> trebat ce ti sutra ujutro
<BotaniCar> O sunce im jebem centosovsko "  LibClamAV Warning: Detected duplicate databases /var/lib/clamav/main.cvd and /var/lib/clamav/main.cld" .. kaj, samo se instaliralo, pa nek ja brisem :) 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ja sam vruća teta, rijetko mi treba
<jaizza> osim kad se ne krećem
<jaizza> onda se naglo ohladim i smrznem
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> isprobala sam grljenje s kolegom upravo na hodniku
<jaizza> sad imam muškog parfema po sebi
<jaizza> joj joj 
<jaizza> kad slušam ircere
<jaizza> An Israeli geneticist, Avigdor Cahaner, has created the world's first ready to cook featherless chicken https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10174810_692116334158357_602063192583388772_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> grijanje si isprobala
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne, u petak mi je preporučeno da se zagrlim s nekim od kolega ako mi uzfali čokolade
<BotaniCar> jaizza: preporucen ti je i LSD, si probala ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne, nemam dobavljača
<BotaniCar> Napravi svoj 
<jaizza> ja sam matematičarka, ne kemičarka
<BotaniCar> To je u redu, mijes imati hobi 
<BotaniCar> *smijes
<jaizza> BotaniCar: može ako probaš prvi
 * BotaniCar potiho pristane
<jaizza> hrabar si nema Å¡to :-D
<BotaniCar> Tko je jos od kemikalija umro ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak je gospon Dali rekao "i don't do drugs, i am drugs" :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: a da krenemo s rotkvicama za početak?
<jaizza> nisu Å¡pricane
<jaizza> ni tretirane ičim
<jaizza> osim kaj ih je pomazio tu i tamo koji puž
<BotaniCar> Dogovorimo nekaj za vikend, ako ce ti odgovarati, prije ne mogu. Ovaj tjedan mi bolj..druga polovica radi popodne pa sam s malim od ve do ve 
<jaizza> pa izvedi dete u Å¡etnju :-)
<BotaniCar> Nemam kad, dok ga pokupim je 17, pa onda slana soba i obrok vec prodje 18, kupanje i malo igre i vec je 19, pa vecera i spavanje .. 
<BotaniCar> Jedino da ga ne operem jedan dan :) 
<jaizza> :-D
<BotaniCar> Sto mi nije mila opcija, *smrdi* nakon divljanja cijeli dan :) 
<jaizza> ne bih htjela imati higijenu tvog deteta na duši :-)
<BotaniCar> Najbolji mi je kad dodjem po njega u vrtic , a prvo kaj mi veli na vratima je "ne mude nogice" :) 
<BotaniCar> </obvious lie>
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> slana soba!
<jelly> BotaniCar: to za njega ili za sebe? :-)
<jelly> kad http://www.posta.hr/pomo-i-informacije/upit-o-statusu-posiljke forma veli da adresa mora biti kraca od 100 znakova, zapravo zeli reci "unutra ne smijete imati cudne znakove poput zareza, kose crte, tocke niti #"
<obruT> pa ovaj thunderbird je fakat smece
<markosejic> ne znam meni radi ok
<obruT> ja vec izgleda dugo vremena saljem mailove ko zadnji idiot i luzer
<BotaniCar> jelly: nazivno za njega , a kako ga ja pratim u sobu, i za mene. Ne znam 'el od toga, ali fakat je rjedje prehladjen i krace traje kad se ipak prehladi, od kad idemo tamo.
<jelly> to je vjerojatno ok kompenzacija umjesto odlaska na more svaki vikend 
<jaizza> po vodiču u Wieliczki, sva trojica koji su radili katedralu su doživjela 90+ godina i to pripisuju soli jer sol konzervira
<Mmike> kaj je slana soba
<Mmike> i di tog ima?
<api984> pozz ljudovi
<api984> je tko sta probao radit sa OCFS2 FSom?
<obruT> api984: ne bas, al ako budes upogonio doticni, slobodno podijeli iskustva :)
<api984> obruT: trebao bi clusterirat mail server
<api984> 2 node dovecot sa postfixom
<api984> 1 storage na NASu putem iscsia
<api984> FS mora biti clusterski hehhe
<jelly> api984: napravi application level cluster umjesto shared storage
<jelly> smtp je trivijalno, a dovecot 2.2 ima svoju replikaciju
<api984> jelly: thanks to bi mi pomoglo mi se cini, jos ganjam dovecot 1.0.7 LOL
<jelly> issati
<api984> uglavnom postfix i dovecot su mi zakaceni na win2012 AD. dovecot putem KRB5 a postfix ldapom… 
<jelly> postfix moze koristit dovecot sasl
<api984> vidio da… ali ne koristim auth in house… 
<jelly> al ak je vec slozeno...
<api984> za smtp protokol
<api984> uglavnom virtual tables, canonical, i ostale mape su na ldapu
<jelly> perverzija.  koje ldap sheme?
<api984> jelly: ako sam se zagledao standardno AD , sek da vidim… 
<api984> jelly: person, organizationalPerson
<api984> user
<api984> jelly: ad, za korisnike
<api984> odoh pomalo… work shift over za danas…. 
<oki> dobri dan dragi svitu
<oki> nije me bilo dugo, naime potreban mi je viber na ubuntu pronašao sam ove upute http://askubuntu.com/questions/340924/how-to-install-viber-in-ubuntu
<oki> i evo prijepis u pastebin iz terminala http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405213/ javlja  error
<oki> da li bi netko mogao sugeriati kako da riješim ovi error
<oki> velikodušno bih bio zahvalan  na pomoći uputi, viber mi je nepohodno potreban
<jelly> oki: koja su vrsta datoteke taj Viber.sh i Viber?
<oki> jelly -> datoteke imaju .so i .so5  format
<jelly> oki: um... cime si to otkrio?  Ocekivao sam da ces pozvati "file Viber.sh" i slicno
<oki> jelly- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405300/
<oki> jelly--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405332/
<jelly> oki: ovaj... daj napravi "file Viber.sh Viber" 
<jelly> "file" alat sluzi za otkriti koja vrsta datoteke je neka datoteka
<jelly> ako imas 64bitni Linux neces moci pokrenuti 32bitnu izvršnu datoteku, i obrnuto
<oki> jelly -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405350/ pretpostavljam da je  o tome riječ 
<jelly> oki: a odgovor na tvoje upute sa askubuntu vele... "How to install in .DEB way // Currently only x64 bit available"
<oki> jelly: prati sam ove prve upute download zip unzip i pokretanje kroz terminal
<oki> http://askubuntu.com/questions/340924/how-to-install-viber-in-ubuntu
<jelly> da, već sam komentirao odgovor sa te stranice
<jelly> oki: piše na dva mjesta... "make sure that you are using a 64-bit Ubuntu" i dole "// Currently only x64 bit available"
<jelly> oki: razumiješ li što to znači?
<oki> da jedino je moguće na 64 bit ubuntu
<jelly> tako je
<oki> a ja imam 32bit
<jelly> oki: ako naredba "dpkg --print-architecture" veli "i386", onda imaš 32bit
<oki> da
<jelly> i moš se slikat, pogotovo ako tvoj hardver ne podrzava 64bitni OS 
<oki> a ovo niže di piše skidanje deb paketa
<oki> ako s ekoristi 32 bit system
<CTCP2> 64b sux
<jelly> oki: pa, ne znam, da li se na toj adresi može skinuti paket koji će raditi na 32bita?
<jelly> oki: kad odem na http://viber.com ima samo gumb za "Get Viber 64 bit"
<oki> da ali skida se deb paket
<CrazyLemon> nema paketa za 32bit zato je force-architecture :)
<SilverSpace> fijuuuu
<jelly> i što ćeš onda s njim?
<jelly> instaliraš 64bitni paket, u kojem je i dalje isti 64bitni program koji i dalje neće raditi na 32bitnoj instalaciji
<jelly> unutra je isti program, samo je način instalacije drukčiji
<jelly> (najvjerojatnije... nisam gledao sadržaj)
<SilverSpace> no da samo 64bitni 
<SilverSpace> i radi kod mene
<jelly> oki: postoje dva načina da pokreneš 64bitni program, ili instaliraj 64bitni OS, ili podesi tekuću instalaciju OS-a da podržava 64bitne programe.  I za jedno i za drugo tvoje računalo mora podržavati 64bitni rad ("long mode").
<oki> ovo je sadržaj datoteke viber.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405431/
<jelly> to je shell skripta, wrapper koji na kraju poziva pravi program.
<jelly> pravi program je "Viber" datoteka
<oki> jelly- > ovu viber datoteku koju spominješ je u obliku romba ljubičaste boje toje pokretačka datoteka
<SilverSpace> to je viber 
<SilverSpace> kao viner.exe
<oki> no imam također wine, anima me d ali postoji mogućnost da direktno iz ubunta bez korištenja wine se koristi viber
<oki> znam SilverSpace da je to poput exe datoteke
<SilverSpace> oki: ne bus pokrenuo 64bitnu na 32bitnom ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> zasto si uopce instalirao 32bitni ubuntu 
<jelly> oki: da, ako imaš 64bitni ubuntu
<oki> pa ima ubuntu otkad ga koristim
<jelly> ako je tvoja makina sposobna za 64bitni OS, instaliraj to pa vidi
<oki> i mislim d aje uvik bia 32 bit i još od kad sam od 8.10
<oki> zadnja je ova 12.04. LTS
<jelly> grep -q 'flags.*\blm\b' /proc/cpuinfo && echo MOZE 64 || echo NE MOZE 64 SUXXX
<jelly> oki: pokreni ^^
<jelly> pa ce ti rec jel procesor moze vrtit 64bita ili ne
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol zanimljiv ti je ovaj redak 
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7405487/
<oki> piše moze 64
<oki> Å¡ta vi sugerirate
<SilverSpace> ako moze predi na 64 bitni ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> nema vise nikakvih problema
<oki> da li će to poremetiti postojeće filove datoteke, dokumente itd...
<SilverSpace> naravno da da
<oki> SilverSpace---> nije valjda, sada moram prije toga sve pohraniti pa onda
<SilverSpace> ovisi o prticijama 
<SilverSpace> i koliko si vijest pri instalaciji 
<SilverSpace> ako ti je /home na posebnoj particiji onda ti je lakse svi dokumenti ostaju 
<jelly> ako imaš mjesta na disku za zasebnu novu instalaciju, možeš napraviti drugu instalaciju Ubuntua pa lagano migrirati i u međuvremenu pristupati podacima sa stare
<oki> pa šta se tiče instalcije pratim upute sa particijam nisam baš radia, no postoji li mogućnost povezivanja na neki drukčiji način
<SilverSpace> uh jelly samo to ne 
<oki> primejrice povezivanje vibera s aposotjćim npr. ir, skype, ...
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma za viber 
<SilverSpace> ja sam ga samo isprobao 
<oki> jelly ---> davno sam ima dvi verzije ubunta i nikad više
<oki> nije baš da mi je ostalo dobrog iskustva ostao sam bez dosta dokumenata
<SilverSpace> instaliram viber i reko sad ga moram probat jel radi i bas u tom trenutku nazove dostavljac paketa
<SilverSpace> na viber
<SilverSpace> ja jos ni ne kuzim kaj mi zvoni na laptopu 
<SilverSpace> puko sam od smijeha
<SilverSpace> oki: morat ces kad tad proci na 64bitne
<SilverSpace> sve vise programa ti ne bu radilo na 32bitnim
<oki> dobro imali načina da napravim backup pa da pokrenem prabcivanje na 64 bit
<oki> i da onda sa backupom podignem da ostanu svi podaci
<oki> nakon instalancije 64 bitne preko 32 bitne
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> tvoji svi podaci su ionako u /home direktoriju
<ivoks> reinstaliras u 'expert' modu i samo kazes da ne formatira /
<SilverSpace> ako mu je odvojen /home
<oki> u kojem smislu odvojen home
<ivoks> ne mora biti odvojen
<ivoks> samo *ne* formatira /
<SilverSpace> aha
<oki> jema podataka pod home tj dokumenti, na radnoj površini
<oki> to je sve pod home
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisam te skuzio odmah :)
<oki> a dali pstoji jednostavan način dase sa 3 bit nadogradi na 64 bit
<oki> a d aniej potreba ponovna instalanicja već reinstalanicja sistema
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to nije nadogradnja
<ivoks> to je promjena arhitekture OS-a
<oki> ok ivoks
<oki> slušam 
<ivoks> kaj slusas?
<ivoks> moras reinstalirati
<oki> nemam cd već putem preko neta
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> treba ti instalicijski iso
<ivoks> nego, vrijeme za rucak...
<ivoks> lijep pozdrav
<oki> ok thx
<obruT> jel probao tko mozda novi openelec na rpi-u ?
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> zato je super bit gik
<Mmike> jer 'openelec na rpiju' zapravo nesh znaci :)
<obruT> evo upogonio... prvi dojam - interface osjetno brze radi, konacno izgleda upotrebljivo
<obruT> jedino... izgleda da cu fakat morat provuci kabel do spavace sobe, ovak preko wirelessa nije neka sreca, signal nije bogznasta pa nije bas ni brzo
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-07
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro momcine ! 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTFufbcx8DI
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Gogol Bordello - American Wedding, Views: 524098, Rating: 98.89274%
<vileni_> sta vec jutro, opet
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.cix.hr/index.php?id=1559 # citaj, u stvari se ne zna tko pije, tko placa, a tko ima peering :) 
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: zakaj se vi niste unijeli u peering matricu za v6  ? Aha, zato kaj ste pizdeki kaj ne peeraju s nikim :P :) 
<igustin> Prijava predavanja, volontera i sponzora za DORS/CLUC 2014 http://2014.dorscluc.org
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jaizza> komaaad
<SilverSpace> oy 
<SilverSpace> uvijek me nasmije :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel vrtis openelec na rpiju ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: da na rpi
<obruT> jes probo novi ? neki dan izasao
<obruT> 4.0
<SilverSpace> novi vrtim odavno 
<SilverSpace> svaki dan nadograduju 
<obruT> pih, betas :)
<SilverSpace> ima skripta 
<SilverSpace> inace radi super 
 * obruT ne stavlja na produkciju nonfinal distre :)
<Mmike> betlija :D
 * SilverSpace je radoznao pa stavlja sve :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak ddwrt
<obruT> rado sam tak dok sam studirao, sad nemam vremena :)
<obruT> ddwrt radi, jucer slozio client mode za spavacu sobu, spojio rpi i isprobao streaming s kucnog servera
<obruT> i zakljucio da cu provuci kabel ipak :P
<SilverSpace> da nis bez kabla ako si imalo dalje od routera
<obruT> mreza radi, ali presporo za gledanje hd filmova :P
<obruT> 720p jos ok, ali 1080 s bilo kakvim bitrateom trzulji
<obruT> a tko jos gleda SD materijal, je li :)
<SilverSpace> jes danas stize ploca 
<SilverSpace> da sa diska 1080 ide ali sa mreze rijetko 
<SilverSpace> ha stize ploca a nemam para za napajanje proc i ram 
<SilverSpace> sad ce to malo stajati 
<SilverSpace> jebenu mrezu nikad nije lako sloziti 
<SilverSpace> ni pomocu googla
<SilverSpace> Pošiljka stigla u dostavni centar. Očekuje se isporuka u redovitom terminu
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/korupcija-ili-samo-neukus-vrdoljakova-supruga-pohvalila-se-ledo-skrinjom-u-dnevnom-boravku-/743863.aspx
<DomaMuffin> Kak je lepo kad HEP sve sheber i odes delat doma :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :) znakovito 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj si doma 
<DomaMuffin> Jesteda :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj su ti na poslu napravili kratki spoj :)
<DomaMuffin> seronje, oko 7:30 na putu na posel , ispred mene Konzumov kombi s generatorom, ide kam i ja. Sve jasno, naravno. Dodjem u ured oko 8 , skuham kavu, oko 8:15 - nema struje. Nazovem HEP da cujem procjenu i pitam zakaj nisu najavili, kit mi se zlaze da je nenadani kvar :) 
<jaizza> This is how a group of Brazilians taught a corrupt politician a lesson. https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1006103_10152313878162221_48787665896533977_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bi i ti jednu Ledo skrinju :)
<DomaMuffin> Reko, mestre, ako je nenadani kaj to znaci da ovi iz konzuma dobijaju obavijesti iz buducnosti kad su znali, ovaj pocne mucati 
<jaizza> muffinčiću
<DomaMuffin> jaco , maco !" 
<DomaMuffin> u to ime, idem se VPNat u agrokor da im nekaj strgam iz osvete 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nope
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nije im sladoled nešto..
<SilverSpace> pa drzala bi pifo onda u njoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa imam Å¡krinju i imam pifo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ne mora biti ledo logo na Å¡krinji
<jaizza> o LOL http://diply.com/weird-facts/14-unfortunate-glamour-shots-you-wont-believe-people-actually-paid/36049
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol 
<DomaMuffin> Sve sam im strgal, prvo sam se u LEDO spojil :) Fala kaj ste me sjetili :) 
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: nisam ti htjela direkno reći, nadala sam se da buš se sjetil preko članka...
<DomaMuffin> Da smijem, sad bi vam napisao kaj imaju od novih proizvoda u pripremi :D
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: nezainteresirana
<DomaMuffin> To ti samo mislis :) 
<Mmike> https://lxc-webpanel.github.io/index.html
<Mmike> weshmashian, ^^
<jaizza> ak nisu počeli proizvoditi Guinnessa - ne zanima me
<igustin> FYI: ove godine planiramo BoF/unconference tip okupljanja paralelno predavanjima na DORS/CLUC 2014 u dodatnoj odvojenoj prostoriji; predložite temu i voditelja, pa ćemo to uvrstiti u raspored
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: guinnes te ne bi smio zanimati ni u kom slucaju, GMO je 
<jaizza> samo u Americi
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: URL ? 
<jaizza> radi njihovog GMO kukuruza
<jaizza> ili čeg već 
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: URL ? 
<jaizza> oni sve imaju GMO
<DomaMuffin> secerni sirup, ne kukuruz, AFAIK, globalno
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: evo ti url http://nowthatsfunnyshitonfb.com/13-kinky-jokes-with-girlfriend-1
<jaizza> kaj si zapeo
<DomaMuffin> igustin: BoF kao Birds of Feather ? 
<DomaMuffin> Na to bi mozda i otisao 
<igustin> da
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10268420_10154148126395093_1803924878470106350_n.jpg
<igustin> može i majnanje ;)
<DomaMuffin> Kul, lijepo sto mislite i na nas nezainteresirane za sluzbena okupljanja ! 
<igustin> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan
<SilverSpace> jel radi timer :)
<SilverSpace> izludit ce me ovi android telefoni svaki dan sve sporije i sporije rade
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne smiješ tolike igrice instaliravat
<SilverSpace> jaizza: nemam ni jednu :)
<DomaMuffin> danas sam se i tcomu zameril, 3x su me vec rekonektali .. 
<DomaMuffin> obruT: kaj sam ti skrivil ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol
<obruT> DomaMuffin: tu nesto prigovaras za CIX pa si dosao na crnu listu :)
<obruT> "Mile, daj stavi onog na skriptu za random disconnecte"
<jelly> al... T-Com nikad nije ni bio na CIX-u
<jelly> niti imaju namjeru
<igustin> ček, zar nije sad u CIX-u?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/10310090_10152093149918193_2873922455163858161_n.jpg
<igustin> jelly: netko mi je nedavno objašnjavao da su od nekog trenutka ipak uključeni :S
<jelly> ak je, news to me
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kad su pizdeki ! Is all
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, naravno da radi timer :) samo kaj je trenutno pospremljen u jednoj staroj kutiji od cipela :D
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x67jtMPfdTw
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Steel Panther - Fat Girl, Views: 2333201, Rating: 96.75664%
<DomaMuffin> Pre dobro :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Dell S2740L ako ti je mali sadasnji 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: sad samo moram naci pjescanu plazu :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i trecu nogu "only women" 
<DomaMuffin> Pjescane plaze su zlo, svugdje se uvuche  !:) 
<obruT> DomaMuffin: slazem se!
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2zIyIAfelTU # uf uf !!
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Blastromen - Sidtroen, Views: 2682, Rating: 97.5%
<obruT> nemos se rijesit pijeska jos danima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 1920x1080
<obruT> mjesecima
<Mmike> onaj je 1920x1200
<jaizza> e tako je to
<Mmike> neznate se kupat na pjescanim plazama
<Mmike> prvo, na iste dolazis brodom/camcem
<Mmike> drugo, kupas se gol
<Mmike> tak da kad ides nazad na brod, gol otplivas, sve otpadne, na brodu se obuces
<obruT> Mmike: ak si vec na brodu samo, sto ce ti plaza ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mozda birtija ima neka na plazi :D
<jelly> obruT: uz brod nemres goli picigin
<jelly> jel se moze kak androidu objasnit da mi automatski starta vpn prije nego starta jira client
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da reza je mala
<jaizza> Mmike: sad se nemrem otrest nekih slika, daj se suzdrži molim te
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> KONACNO sam i ja doso na red :D
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kaj se ne sramotim dost' na ircu, nego bi me jos poslao golog na kupanje ?! :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: AFAIK ne 
<jelly> jaizza: "otrest" takodjer deckima ima konotacije
<jelly> DomaMuffin: uvijek se mozes vadit na shrinkage
<DomaMuffin> :)))))))
<jelly> [ObSeinfeld]
<jelly> fakat, na cix webu pise > Hrvatski Telekom	 Spojena	http://www.ht.hr	5391	zoran.kezman@t.ht.hr
<jelly> vjerojatno ne peeraju s nikim ;-)
<jaizza> dodala sam si vrijeme radnje - između 23-03h
<jaizza> sad je bolje
<jaizza> mračno, niš se ne vidi
 * DomaMuffin i dalje ima u loopu Blastromena i chaga u stolcu
<DomaMuffin> Ova kolinda je pala na glavu, tako mi svega .. u pol ratne zone , ona nadje za shodno pozirati ?! https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/p240x240/10269543_10152220206587600_5883683632121509567_n.jpg
<DomaMuffin> ( ili joj se jako piski) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/nece-nam-peda-grbin-odredivati-hocemo-li-cijepiti-nasu-djecu-937097
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> budimo debili i ne cijepimo djecu
<DomaMuffin> Da, ja sam svoje dijete cijepio protiv rubeole, a ipak se prehladilo! Fuj cjepiva ! 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU7a4kr3KFU&list=PLlWiyz7sJXrhegY9XiPILMKQsJdJb3DAj # agawaga, ima tko kartu viska za Tvornicu ? 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: LAIBACH   See That My Grave Is Kept Clean, Views: 8955, Rating: 99.13043%
<SilverSpace> koliko bedaka ima na ovome svijetu da je to milina
<SilverSpace> fuj
<SilverSpace> muko moja predi na drugoga
<vileni_> dobijem mail da treba sudo za 2 accounta, 3min kasnije dobijem poruku na skype da je hitno to, nisam ni stigao odgovoriti na mail da sam rijesio
<vileni_> kazem da provjere da vidim jel radi
<vileni_> i kazu, javit ce kad probaju
<SilverSpace> hitno
<pkiller> !seen botani!*
<pkiller> !seen botanicar
<pkiller> nista
<DomaMuffin> ./nick DobroSkriven
<pkiller> di ti je bot :)
<DomaMuffin> tam di nije visak :)
<DomaMuffin> tu bas treba jos jedan :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: sweet, ali jebo wget | bash install 'skripte'
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa ono, mosh ti i 'git clone' i ono sve kaj pise tamo
<Mmike> bit je da imas lxc manager
<Mmike> pa da mosh kliketat po tome
<DomaMuffin> kaj ste se i vi popalili na kontejnere koje u stvari ne trebate ?
<weshmashian> Mmike: je isprobo? jel' podrzava docker? (koji je u principu on top of lxc ak sam dobro skuzio)
<Mmike> docker je malo drkuciji
<Mmike> nisam isprobo
<Mmike> naletio jutros na korporativnoj mejlinglisti
<SilverSpace> copy paste bi mi sad jedan dobro došao za mene i to negdje na more
<weshmashian> bukmarkd, mozda se sjetim probat nekad :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: cut-paste valjda? :P
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: bolje mi bi bilo da smo dva
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ali to je kvaka 22
<SilverSpace> koga ostaviti u zg
<Mmike> sebe, dakako :D
<Mmike> a ti odes na more :D
<SilverSpace> 😈
<DomaMuffin> Ovi agrokorovci , odnosno mstart, su prilicno neorganizirani za firmu s +300 tehnicki orjentiranih osoba :) 
<SilverSpace> Radno mjesto tajnice, uvjetuju dva tri strana jezika, dvije fakultetske diplome, ugodna vanjština, nesmije biti starija od 22 godine, ne smije biti u braku, mora imati 5 godina radnog staža na sličnim poslovima?!
<SilverSpace> ko ovo pise bez mozga
<DomaMuffin> err, pocela raditi uz studij(e), s 17 :) Niej cudo da je neudata, nisu morali ni navoditi 
<SilverSpace> 22 godine dvije diplome i 5 godina staza
<rut> muffin
<SilverSpace> rut
<rut> silver
<DomaMuffin> Micek ! 
<rut> ljubavi !
<DomaMuffin> Imas faks ? Znam da si neudata :) 
<SilverSpace> gay !
<DomaMuffin> Daj da nesto utajimo :)
<rut> sliver mi se samo volimo 
<weshmashian> ljubavnicu? :)
<rut> jel to nesto lose ?
<rut> cemu predrasude ?
<DomaMuffin> Cemu pravosudje, to se ja pitam
<rut> opet politika
<rut> nemozemo o ljubavi i sexu vec o politici 
<SilverSpace> Federer opet dobio blizance, nakon curica stigli dečki
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat je fenomen.
<rut> ee taj kvaliteno zaprasuje
<rut> to stereoidi djeluju 
<rut> evo napravio mail2fax 
<rut> korsti li tko opce ?!?
<rut> *to
<DomaMuffin> Slabo poslujem s drzavom, samo oni inzistiraju na arhaizmima
<SilverSpace> rut: lol
<jaizza> http://c1.likes-media.com/img/ffed0030f20c6746271062446c882c80.600x.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaizza: gdje su te to slikali :)
<DomaMuffin> JaGodzilla !:) 
<DomaMuffin> JaIsspred
<rut> jaoooooooooo
<rut> koja fotkaaaaaaa
<rut> odmah mi sline cure za ovim oblinama
<DomaMuffin> zashiven, ljubavlju poliven
<rut> necu spavat nocas
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj perika plavuše nije pomogla da me zamaskira???
<jaizza> http://c3.likes-media.com/img/2e946bc0e77f6cacf92bbc1b24561b1f.600x.jpg
<rut> jaizza sto hoces reci ?
<rut> jos te zanima moja slika ?
<jaizza> rut pazi da ti se ovo ne dogodi http://c1.likes-media.com/img/deb971cf2c624f610d7d53b2231786cd.600x.jpg
<rut> ne koristim to . mada moram biti iskren i reci da sam probao jednom i nikad vise !
<rut> nuspojave su bile uzasneee
<rut> tj. nuspojava . jednina
<jaizza> Mike....
<jaizza> A woman calls her husband into the bedroom. 
<jaizza> “Now Mike, I want you to take off my blouse!”
<jaizza> “Good..”
<jaizza> “Now I also want you to take off my Bra.”
<jaizza> “Good…”
<jaizza> “Now can you take off my panties.”
<DomaMuffin> rut: ovo je nuspojava data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUUExQWFRUXFxgaFxgXGBcfFxgYHRcXGBcXHRgYHiggGhwlHBgXITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGzQkICQvLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIALcBFAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQMGAAECBwj/xABMEAABAwMCAwQFBwcLAwMFAAABAgMRAAQhEjEFQVEGEyJhFDJxgZEHI0KhsbLwJFJicnPB0hUWM0NTY4K
<jaizza> “Very Good! Now, don’t let me catch you wearing them again!”
<DomaMuffin> iss, pardon
<DomaMuffin> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/i-put-redbull-in-my-coffee.jpg
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kakav ti je to link
<SilverSpace> :P
<rut> muffin nemam ja pojima sto si sad ti htio ovime reci 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: strip je star ali predobar jos uvijek :)
<DomaMuffin> rut: to je nuspojava ! :) 
<SilverSpace> rut: htio rec dok su ga hebali da su mu iskocile oci :)
<rut> ahahahhaha .. 
<DomaMuffin> :)))))))
<rut> jadan ti .. 
<rut> pa ko ti ga je metnuo da je tako boljelo ?
<DomaMuffin> Sam sebi ! 
<rut> ljepim se hvalis :)
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: ovak? https://pervegalit.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/snake-eats-itself.jpg
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/734799_10200504602007244_1565135980_n.jpg
<rut> jaizza pa dosao je muz sa jedrenja 
<jaizza> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/11/26/6/1385449885_1003503976.jpg
<rut> aaa donio ti je supriseeeee
<jaizza> sex je grijeh!
<DomaMuffin> kak u linux firmama pushate group policye , odnosno, kaj je alternativa MS group policyima za linux mreze ? 
<DomaMuffin> htio bi da mi svaki member koji se joina u mrezu mora disejblati vajrles
<jaizza> ah već je toliko sati
<jaizza> u 13 imam sastanak 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> sastenekkkk
<SilverSpace> umrjet cu danas
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj, nemam za vijenac
<SilverSpace> ne treba ti 
<SilverSpace> ne idem v zemlju 
<SilverSpace> nedam da me crvi grizu
 * SilverSpace ima strah od buba
<SilverSpace> i strah da mu naslon od stolca ne pukne 
<SilverSpace> opasno skripi 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne budi Å¡krtica
<jaizza> pusti bubama da klopaju
<SilverSpace> nema sanse 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mogu me jedino usmrkati 
<SilverSpace> bjeli prah 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: u ostalom kaj buš ti znal
<SilverSpace> imam sve na pismeno :)
<jaizza> nema sastanka
<jaizza> jej!
<SweetMuffin> ispricavam se tcomu, cini se da moj picek je*e zid s diskonektima 
<jaizza> baš mi je sad ovo izdizalo tlak
<jaizza> sad se moram psihički pripremat za sastanak sa šefom da ne napravim nešto što ću požaliti
<jelly> bar neces meteopatiti sa niskim tlakom
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: nemoj traziti da ti smanje placu !
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: to budu sami tražili
<jaizza> možda trebaju zamjenu za mmiketa na bivšem poslu ;-)
<SweetMuffin> sumnjam da je ostalo jos nekaj za strgat nakon njega
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ?? http://is.gd/tF3ImR
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: baš ti hvala
<jelly> blinkenlights!
<jelly> SilverSpace: jesi vidijo banana pi
<Mmike> cujem kartinge
<Mmike> srce diblja
<Mmike> a na sastanku
<Mmike> em ti zivot :D
<SweetMuffin> Pravo ti budi kad delas od doma ( izjavih ja iz svog boravka )
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> sta ce rec?
<SweetMuffin> Da nema struje u firmi :D
<Mmike> lijepo
<Mmike> i ja bi tak :D
<igustin> Mmike: ljut sam na tebe :(
<igustin> Mmike: http://is.gd/BafRSv
<Mmike> znao sam da ce s enasa ljubav rasplamsati ovih dana :)
<Mmike> igustin, ja cu doc, ja cu predavat, no worraz
<igustin> :*
<Mmike> samo reci stsa bi? :)
<Mmike> po cem da pljujem? :D
<igustin> po Canonicalu? :D
<Mmike> nemrem to :)
<igustin> biraj sam, što te najviše iznerviralo zadnje vrijeme ;)
<Mmike> mogo bi pripremiti zasto postgres a ne mongodb
<igustin> ne od ljudi, nego od FLOSSA
<Mmike> i usput 2-3 puta hracnut po mysqlu
<igustin> prihvaćeno!
<igustin> ajd' složi par rečenica sažetka i pošalji prijavu, ali već sam te evidentirao
 * igustin traži ostale žrtve...
<igustin> ivoks: gdje si 16.-18. idućeg mjeseca? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: da jesam vidio sam bananu :) 
<jelly> Mmike: zasto NE mongodb?!
<Hrki> poz CTCP2, sta ima?
<Mmike> jelly, sporo, nestabilno
<jelly> sporo?
<Mmike> dump 20 GB baze traje oko 40ak minuta
<Mmike> import istte traje oko 4 sata
<jelly> ah
<SweetMuffin> Imaj manju bazu !
<jelly> ocito nije za one kojima treba backup 
<weshmashian> i nadaj se da ne moras radit apgrejd mongota :)
<jelly> za to se ionako brine vendor
<weshmashian> couchbase je isto super, napravi 110% backupa :)
<SweetMuffin> :)
<igustin> Mmike: heeeej, Å¡uti!!!
<igustin> nek' jelly dođe na konfu ako želi čuti detalje ;)
 * jelly će tradicionalno izostati
<igustin> ah, šteta, ali ja još uvijek nisam izgubio nadu da ćeš jednom ipak doći, i to s predavanjem
<CTCP2> Hrki jo
<weshmashian> Mmike: napravi i radionicu - eto vam mongodb, napravite backup, upgrade i restore, vidimo se za tjedan dana :)
<CTCP2> evo nis
<igustin> weshmashian: lol
<CTCP2> Hrki : maltretiram male macke
<CTCP2> okotile se
<SweetMuffin> weshmashian: ali parametrizirati zahtjev tako da zadacha potraje do neke druge konferencije 
<Hrki> jel se isplati jos mineati ?
<Hrki> nisam pratio trziste vec par mjeseci
<CTCP2> tak-tak
<weshmashian> SweetMuffin: mislim da je ovo dovoljna tortura :)
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: uvijek se isplati joinati na ##bitkojn
<CTCP2> ne isplati ak bi tek sad kreno
<jelly> jebo vas topik
<CTCP2> isplatilo bi se s onim usranim ASICima
<CTCP2> sad su se pojavili
<jelly> ALO
<CTCP2> ubijaju grafe
<CTCP2> jelly : metnem ti ga malo
<jelly> to se i rimuje :-)
 * weshmashian ode po kokice
<CTCP2> jelly : ocito nisi gledo malnara
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> nisam ni dok je bio ziv :-|
<CTCP2> :/
<weshmashian> kmu, pajtonirat, farbat ili nis ne delat. choices choices
<SweetMuffin> farbanje sjedecki ~= nish ne delat
<weshmashian> !=, ili >=
<SweetMuffin> :)
<weshmashian>  <uBOTu-fr> Error: Spurious ">". [...]
<weshmashian> smartass :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pajtonirat, mozda pusit :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: da ne veli kaj mogu pusit sad :P
<weshmashian> i jos sa na prisilnoj dijeti dva dana
<weshmashian> \o/
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to ti je to
<Mmike> kaj ne?
<weshmashian> koji dio tocno? :)
<jelly> Å¡purijus
<Mmike> https://github.com/openstack/cliff
<Mmike> "cliff is a framework for building command line programs."
<SilverSpace> jel to zvucni zid
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, sam grmi jako
<Mmike> tu kod nee
<SilverSpace> bum bum
<Mmike> i vjetar puse za popizdit
<jelly> di?!
<weshmashian> u djubrvi isto
<SilverSpace> i ovdje vjetar puse ko lud
<weshmashian> ne za popizdit ali onak, za ic na zivce taman
<jelly> mozda je i bijo zvucni zid, kad se zatreslo i tu na tresnjefki
<SilverSpace> ja sam na cetvrtom katu 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ^^
<jelly> nesto su prelijetali prije kojih sat-dva
<weshmashian> odem, uzivajte djevojcice
<jelly> caos <3
<SilverSpace> jelly: dofurali su migove iz ukrajine
<SilverSpace> moraju probat
<jelly> kaj probat, okretanje pod rucnom iznad nasih glava?
<jelly> doduse koliko je stara ta krama, imas prav da moraju probat
<SweetMuffin> joj, ja bi sad da je snijeg i da me mmike vozi u mazgi i okrece na nekom parkingu 
<ivoks> igustin: na moru
<Mmike> ivoks, ti se odmah iz JuEsEj prepeljavas na otocic?
<ivoks> Mmike: nego kaj cu u zagrebu? :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ed prica da bi rado doso bit na moru malo :D
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jesi naso koji doritos, onak, sa strane, uz put, da ti je pao u ruku? :D
<ivoks> ma nisam trazio jos
<ivoks> al da, dodjite ti i ed do meene
<Mmike> bude ti se on, vjerujem ,javi
<Mmike> javio
<Mmike> pa mi sam recite kad i di
<Mmike> pa ja pobjegnem od^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hdodjem poslom obavezan :D
<ivoks> pa cemo raditi na plazi
<ivoks> imaju pivo, kavu i pizze
<ivoks> nis drugo ne treba :D
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> ivoks: kak ti laptop prezivi morski slani zrak
<ivoks> pa evo
<ivoks> upravo tipkam s njega
<ivoks> ovo su mu posljednji tjedni
<Mmike> teze prezivi snijeg
<Mmike> rm
<ivoks> sljedeci tjedan ide u mirovinu
<Mmike> erm pijesak
<ivoks> dobri stari x200s
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si uboo novo?
<ivoks> xps 13
<ivoks> dell.com/ubuntu
<igustin> ivoks: :P :(
<ivoks> igustin: a gle... jebiga... kaj da ti velim :)
<SweetMuffin> Plati pa klati :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kakve specke ima taj x200s?
<ivoks> 120GB SSD
<ivoks> 8GB RAM-a
<ivoks> 1.86GHz core 2
<ivoks> al, popucala plastika na svim stranama
<ivoks> vec sam zamijenio 2 tipkovnice na njemu, dvije baterija, dva diska i 4 keksa memorije
<ivoks> gotov je, odradio je svoje.. od 2009.
<ivoks> idem pojest nesto :)
<jelly> zamijenio memoriju... krepala ili samo upgrade?
<ivoks> oboje
<ivoks> prvo je bio upgrade
<jelly> weird
<ivoks> pa je krepalo
<ivoks> valjda losa memorija
<jelly> bice da ga stvarno trosis
<ivoks> odradio je svoje
<jelly> 5 godina je cist ok
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> od della ocekujem 2 godine
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> do tad se nadam da ce lenovo doci k sebi i vratiti thinkpad tamo gdje mu je mjesto
<ivoks> a uz malo srece, necu niti biti u IT biznisu, vec ljencariti na plazi
<ivoks> a onda cu si uzeti maca nekog i izugibit se u mnostvu pozera
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kao sto je dobar frend napravio
<ivoks> zaradio, kupio si zemlju u kanadi
<ivoks> i uzgaja povrce
<ivoks> boli ga neka stvar
<jelly> skoro sam htio reci da moze povrce uzgajati i ovdje, ali s nasom birokracijom
<igustin> :bljuv:
<jelly> lenovo nece nikad vratiti thinkpad; prije ce dell nastaviti sa latitude 6400 klonovima
<jelly> latitude e6400, tak su se zvali
<Mmike> i ima mac mini :D
<Mmike> ja imam T550
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> ok je
<SilverSpace> jucerasnja nadogradnja rusi mi utuntu
<Mmike> sta si ti vec preso na 15.19? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: T440 14" taman 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne ovaj 14-04
<SilverSpace> u biti zamrzne se nautilus jedino mis radi 
<Mmike> to ti je unity
<Mmike> ja imam kde i sve mir adi
<Mmike> stovise, bas sam zadovoljan kako je upgrade smooth bio
<SilverSpace> je bila je nadogradnja bas unity i compiz
<vrodic> meni se na lxde iz nekog razloga više ne starta nm-applet automatski :)
<vrodic> upgrade sa 13.10 na 14.04
<igustin> Mmike: od kad to KDE radi ok? :P ;)
<Mmike> igustin, pa, od recimo 13.04
<Mmike> nij super
<Mmike> al' je ok
<Mmike> cekam sad da izadje Mint17
<igustin> koja verzija KDE-a i Qt-a?
<Mmike> pa da, well, instaliram
<Mmike> kad bi ja znako kak to pogledat
<igustin> ok, nvm
<igustin> ako ti se skrši na DC, zblamirat ću te :P :D
<vrodic> dpkg -l|grep kde
<Mmike> igustin,  4.13.0
<Mmike> a qt imam 5.2 i 4.8
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> vrodic: kod mene nis ne pokaze ta tvoja naredaba :D
<vrodic> ja imam neke kde stvari
<Mmike> imam T510 u biti
<Mmike> ne 550 :)
<vrodic> recimo k4dirstat je zakon
<vrodic> lol Mmike, zadnji je t540 vjerovatno
<vrodic> intel ove godine kasni sa novim cpuima
<Mmike> vrodic, wo-ha!
<Mmike> ja koristio baobab 
<Mmike> doduse, na serverima koristim ncdu
<vrodic> tako da cu se ja obnovit pocetkom sljedec
<vrodic> sljedece
<vrodic> thanks for tip for ncdu
<Mmike> ovaj k4dirstat se cini jako fin
<vrodic> da
<vrodic> windowze godinama imaju windirstat koji je radio vecinu vremena 
<vrodic> dok je kdirstat godinama nije portan na kde4
<vrodic> tako da ga do nedvno nije niti bilo
<vrodic> nedavno
<SweetMuffin> vrodic: ljubim te u nos, pa ovo je isti kuki ko sequoiaview, trazim tak nekaj za njulix vec godinama :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vrodic> SweetMuffin, meni je isti kuki kao i windirstat, nemam pojma kaj je sequoiaview
<SweetMuffin> oocito, isti kuki k'o windirstat :)
<igustin> pričate o alatu za prikaz zauzeća po direktorijima?
<vrodic> mozda je windirstat open sors reimplementacija
<vrodic> igustin, da
<SweetMuffin> vrodic: i sekvoja je opensos
<vrodic> onda nemam pojma zasto postoje dva
<SweetMuffin> guba mi je taj "cushion view" 
<igustin> preporuka: JDiskReport :)
<igustin> http://www.jgoodies.com/downloads/jdiskreport/
<vrodic> k4dirstat/windirstat works for me
<vrodic> i ovaj ncdu u konzoli kaj je Mmike spomenuo
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ak ne znas vidjeti koju verziju paketa imas...
<ivoks> Mmike: neces se ti dobro provesti :)
<ivoks> mrzim taj trenutak u danu, kada treba napisati /away i lupiti enter
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ivoks, kajjaznam, KDE je to, tko veli da je verzija paketa ravna onome sto pise u 'about-help' ;D
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<Mmike> djesi, marko
<markosejic> evo tu sam
<ivoks> Mmike: to nema veze s about help klikanjem, vec s osnovnim alatima u debian distribuciji
<Mmike> bojim se da ne razumijes o cem pricam :)
<vrodic> Mmike, kaj nije da zelis koristiti alate u svojoj distribuciji da saznas verziju necega, na uniforman nacin
<Mmike> ljudi
<Mmike> to je KDE :)
<vrodic> ne
<vrodic> to je debian linux :)
<vrodic> pardon ubuntu
<markosejic> zato ja koristim mint
<markosejic> ž
<Mmike> ja vjerujem samo onom u help->about
<vrodic> nesto ne valja u distri ako help->about nije isti kao i version info od paketa
<Mmike> valja valja
<Mmike> samo treba znat
<Mmike> recimo, u ncdu nije sam tak nac help->about
<Mmike> treba malo truda, jel
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> Linux mint Release 1 (debian) kernel 3.11.2-686 pae Mate 1.6.1
<Mmike> vrodic, jasno je sve, trebalo se sjetit da se KDE verzija moze pogledat i sa dpkg -l :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> moram sluske nove kupit
<Mmike> ove koje imam mi ubiju usi nakon 2+ sata
<Mmike> jel' netko, osim ivoksa, koirsti sluske tu stalno?
<vrodic> mene sve closed pocnu bolit isto nakon nekog vremena
<vrodic> valjda je stvar da se celicis malo :)
<vrodic> ono vjezbaj misice lubanje
<vrodic> a ivoks je spominjao away, tako da nije tu da komentira
<vrodic> i ja bi isto volio neke koje me izoliraju od zvukova okoline, a da su ugodne
<vrodic> sigurno ima nekih uber skupih, ali meni nije ugodno nositi sluske koje me izoliraju od okoline
<vrodic> zivotinja u meni se boji cinjenice da ne cuje kaj se događa vani
<markosejic>  uzeo neke geniusove platio 90 kn i dobre su
<vrodic> tak da, volio bih, ali mi nije ugodno cak i ako su mekane 
<markosejic> ustvari logitech
<obruT> Mmike: stalno je relativan pojam :) ja bas neki dan kupio nove, ali silom prilika nisam drzo na glavi duze od 2h pa jos ne znam kakve su na duze nosenje
<jelly> <hoxu> http://www.myce.com/news/microsoft-onedrive-for-business-modifies-files-as-it-syncs-71168/
<Mmike> da ove logitechove koje imam za 150 kuna pred 5 godina - odlicne su
<Mmike> al' max sat vremena na glavi
<jaizza> ljudovi, ostajte mi dobro
<Mmike> jaizza, de
<Mmike> jaizza, potrgas idirekt i onda ides
<Mmike> kae to sad?
<Mmike> o, fak
<Mmike> zaboravio sqam doktoru otic
<Mmike> ajdte
<jelly> Zadovoljstvo nam je pozvati Vas na radionicu Centra za naprednu racunalnu zastitu (ACDC – Advanced Cyber Defence Center). Hrvatska akademska i istrazivacka mreza – CARNet zajedno s 28 partnera iz 14 europskih zemalja dio je projekta Centra za naprednu racunalnu zastitu protiv jedne od najvecih prijetnji racunalnoj sigurnosti – botneta.
<jelly> ACDC, rly?
 * jelly feels thunderstruck
<Davor1> Pozdrav, kad istekne podrška za određenu verziju Ubuntu-a, koliko dugo je još njegov repo na raspolaganju?
<obruT> Davor1: tko bi to znao... ja sam jucer skuzio da mi za 13.04 neki repo mirrori vise ne rade :P
<obruT> sacem morat puknut 14.04 na laptop
<Davor1> Obrut, hvala za info, iako nije baš konkretan
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/roger-federer-otkrio---ponovno-sam-dobio-blizance--/1189344/
<obruT> Davor1: ne pratim to previse, ali cini mi se da kad istekne support da ovisi od mirrora do mirrora, neki drze to jos neko vrijeme, neki pobrisu sve
<SilverSpace> repo se samo zamjeni i radi i dalje
<obruT> Davor1: trebali bi ovi ubuntuasi to bolje znat :) ivoks i bratija :)
<SilverSpace> neznam tocno bas kako to ide
<SilverSpace> znam da se moze
<SilverSpace> np. deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<ivoks> igustin: mozda se da nesto iskombinirati ipak, javim ti ako si jos zainterestiran
<ivoks> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<SilverSpace> znaci old
<SilverSpace> eto  :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi povuko zicu :)
<SilverSpace> slozio dd-wrt i za sad radi 
<SilverSpace> bar se gospodin ne buni da ne dari :)
<SilverSpace> dns zajebani 
<SilverSpace> tcomov
<obruT> SilverSpace: vucenje zice ce cekat busenje zidova, a to ce morat pricekat neki vikend :)
<obruT> sto znaci prvi kisni vikend :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vikendom mislis rondat 
<Davor1> OK. Hvala svima na odgovorima. Jel ima ko sip telefoniju instaliranu da isprobamo kretko pričati?
<SilverSpace> sva sreca nisi moj susjed :)
<SilverSpace> Davor1: ja ne
<obruT> Davor1: sto podrazumjevas pod sip telefonijom ? :)
<obruT> to je onako, dosta sirok pojam
<obruT> ja ju koristim svaki dan, ali mozda ne onak kak ti to zamisljas
<Davor1> Funkcionalnost je ista ko kod Skype. Uzmeš free acc. na sip2sip.info a za sw koristiš ekigu, linphone ili bilo šta. Ako neko ima pozivne podatke nek mi pukne tu pa ću kratko nazvati
<Davor1> Ja sam davor@sip2sip.info   Samo zovite
<Davor1> Da testiram
<ivoks> ja imam, ali nemam vremena za to sad
<Davor1> ivoks, i kako te služi?
<ivoks> svakodnevno
<Davor1> koliko je kvalitetno?
<ivoks> ?
<Davor1> razumljivost govora me zanima. Jel ko kod Skype?
<ivoks> sve je kao na telefonu
<igustin> ivoks: naravno, samo javi
<Davor1> onda je to odlično.
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva stvarcica http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/08/20/complexshutdown.jpg
<obruT> Davor1: ak budes tu na ircu kad dodjes doma, mozemo isprobat... tu s posla ne bih to radio :)
<obruT> kad DODJEM doma :)
<Davor1> OK obrut. Oko koliko je to sati?
<obruT> kroz sat-dva
<obruT> mozda i prije
<Davor1> OK hvala za dobru volju
<Davor1> igustin, Å¡ta ima u HULK-u?
<igustin> Davor1: puno lipih stvari, a kod tebe? :)
<Davor1> A evo ja na Ubuntu nakon dugog niza godina na Debianu. A šta ne koristiš više Open SuSE?
<igustin> ne, Mint, zašto?
<Davor1> Prije si koristija suse 64b sa LXDE koliko se sićan
<SilverSpace> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.atareao.myweatherindicator
<igustin> Davor1: ne, prije Minta je na starom laptopu bio 32bit openSUSE s IceWM
<Davor1> A dobro sićan se da je bija suse. Inače ja san Gigolo sa HULK foruma. Znamo se mi virtualno od prije.
<Davor1> Da se vratin na repo, koliko se ispalti raditi apt-mirror?
<vrodic> ovisi koliko si daleko od interneta koji radi
<Davor1> iman net Optima 2Mbps
<vrodic> ako imas više mašina
<vrodic> onda ima smisla
<vrodic> 2mbps je loše 
<vrodic> daleko od centrale ili život na crkavici?
<Davor1> da al neman love za brže
<Davor1> vrodic, ovo drugo. Umirovljenik sam
<vrodic> ah
<vrodic> valjda ćemo nešto popravit uskoro mi mlađi da možete jednog dana imati ok internet i u penziji
<Davor1> Krpam se malo na netu. Ako te zanima: http:zarada-na-netu.co.nr
<vrodic> možda podjelit troškove sa susjedom u kraćem roku
<Davor1> Krpam se malo na netu. Ako te zanima: http://zarada-na-netu.co.nr
<Davor1> A ja namjetavam dvijema susjedama dati pristup na wireless
<vrodic> ako ste blizu centrale, može to ići puno brže
<jelly> ako od svake dobis 20kn/mj mozete usicariti vecu brzinu
<vrodic> ja imam sreće pa sam u dometu vdsl-a koji nudi H1
<Davor1> ne namjeravam im naplaćivati. To su skroz ok susjede
<vrodic> pa ću uskoro imati normalni download
<vrodic> tj upload
<obruT> Davor1: hej, jesi online na sip2sip ?
<Davor1> obrut, da. davor@sip2sip.info
<jelly> vrodic: jel bas na H1 infrastrukturi ili vdsl preko t-com dslama?
<vrodic> jelly, koliko ja znam na h1, nisam siguran da tcom ima vdsl bitstream
<jelly> ima (samo nema za sebe)
<obruT> Davor1: jel ti status available ?
<jelly> odn. mozda nije bitstream nego naked
<vrodic> jelly, nisam znao za to
<vrodic> uglavnom narucih ovo: http://www.h1telekom.hr/tabid/511/Default.aspx?slide=2
<jelly> nisam ni ja :-)
<vrodic> ali 30/10
<Davor1> obrut, zelena je ikona. Valjda je ok
<vrodic> jelly, a kako sad znas :)?
<obruT> vrodic: svi su se napalili na tu h1 ponudu, samo je pitanje kak ce to radit :)
<obruT> Davor1: dobim sekretaricu da si unavailable i poruku da ostavim poruku na sekretarici
<vrodic> obruT, da, ako t-com krene zezati po centralama sa losim paricama
<jelly> vrodic: 20/2 mi je u proslom stanu radilo vrlo ok.  U ovom stanu znam gdje se nalazi centrala i znam da fizicki unutra ne stane jos i H1 dslam ;-)
<jelly> a vele da je dostupno ;-)
<vrodic> obruT, zasto ne bi dobro radilo, ako tcom ne bude sabotirao, i dobra je postojeca parica
<obruT> vrodic: je je, sad je t-com kriv za sve :)
<vrodic> obruT, tcom je uvijek kriv za los internet u HR :)
<obruT> vrodic: hehe :)
<vrodic> mislim placamo im 60 kn mjecno da odrzavaju taj sugavi bakar
<vrodic> trebalo bi izvadit taj bakar i prodat kinezima i za te pare napravit posteni javni FTTH
<obruT> vrodic: slazem se
<jelly> vrodic: meni se linija uspostavljala neko vrijeme na 38/12, poslije na 30/8.  S obzirom da sam placao 20/2 to je bilo ok.  Ali ako placas 30/10 i dobis paricu slicne kvalitete... kak ce ti isporuciti 30/10 ak fizicki ne ide
<vrodic> uglavnom ako mi se tko hoce pridruziti, pokrecem incijativu za javni i otvoreni FTTH last mile
<vrodic> jos smo u ranim fazama
<obruT> vrodic: problem je sto u to treba uozit pare, a to nitko ne zeli
<vrodic> obruT, drzava, eu, lokalna uprava, korisnici
<obruT> vrodic: ali bilo bi super kad bi netko "neovisan" nudio svima infrastrukturu pod istim uvjetima
<vrodic> obruT, to je i ideja inicijative
<obruT> pa nek se onda bore uslugama i kvalitetom
<Davor1> obrut, acc na sip2sip info mi je bija unregistred. Ajde probaj sad
<vrodic> da se napravi pokazni pilot projekt
<vrodic> nalazim se sa zelenikom, ilisevicem i jos par ljudi sljedeci tjedan na prvom okupljanju
<vrodic> pa da vidimo kaj se moze napraviti po tom pitanju
<jelly> obruT: u UK su razdijelili British Telecom na BT broadband (davatelja last mile) i BT wholesale (davatelja interneta, jednog medju mnogima)
<vrodic> obruT, jelly dobrodosli ste ako ostavite email
<jelly> ima bitnijih vjetrenjaca, bojim se
<vrodic> nije sad bitno da ja to radim, nego da *netko* to ide radit
<vrodic> jelly, such as?
<vrodic> trebas pomoc?
<obruT> vrodic: mislim, sa stanovista mog poslodavca, ta inicijativa mi ne ide u korist, ali sa stanovista korisnika i gradjanina, rado bi se pridruzio :)
<vrodic> obruT, kuzim moj nick@gmail.com
<vrodic> u slucaju da se ohrabris
<jelly> vrodic: such as: rezanje potrosnje drzavne uprave; streamline birokracije za obrtnike i poduzetnike
<Davor1> obrut, nije mi zvonilo, sam je bila notifikacija da zoveš. Nisam te ništa čuo. Probaj svoje settingse na 3333@sip2sip.info i 4444@sip2sip.inf
<vrodic> jelly, te stvari mogu napraviti glasovanjem jer ne znam dovoljno dobro problematiku, ovo znam pa se s time planiram baviti
<vrodic> iako ne znam za koga glasovati jos :)
<Davor1> obrut, sad san ja tebe nazva i javlja se tvoja sekretarica
<obruT> sad sam ugasio klijent :)
<obruT> naime, meni moj klijent javlja da je tvoj poslao nesto krivo pa cu upogonit wireshark i posnifat promet
<jelly> vrodic: ha, ak znas zasto HAKOM i zakonodavac ne rade nis korisno wrt olaksavanja pristupa last mileu, izvrsno, bar neko da zna...
<Davor1> neznam do čega može biti. To znači nije baš pouzdano
<vrodic> jelly, zato kaj su cozy uhljebi i mozda neka prica sa TAJNIM ugovorom za prodaju HT-a
<vrodic> jelly, mislim HAKOMetar LAZE da moj sugavi BTNET ima brzinu 8mbita kada sve ostalo ne daje niti 2
<vrodic> http://blog.vecernji.hr/djuro-lubura
<jelly> vjerujem da btnet tehnicari znaju podesiti QoS da promet za HAKOMetar stvarno daje 8Mbita ;-)
<vrodic> da i tako se izvlace da im moram placati za uslugu koju ne mogu koristiti
<jelly> to se, naravno, moze dokazati
<vrodic> naravno
<Davor1> obrut, žao mi je ne čujem ništa, a moji settinzi su ok. Radi mi zvučnik i mic na ona dva broja koja san ti sugerira gori visočije
<vrodic> ali ne da mi se samom ici u pravna natezanja
<Davor1> Svejedno, obrut hvala ti. Sad pozdravljam svih i isključujem se.
<obruT> e jebiga, ode...
<obruT> cini mi se da se oko codeca nesto ne dogovore :P
<vrodic> anyway, mislim da se moze nesto napraviti po pitanju javne (otvorene, nezavisne) last mile FTTH infrastrukture
<vrodic> mogu vas ubacit u cc listu kod poziva na prvi sastanak
<vrodic> u zgu
<vrodic> pa vi sami odlucite hocete li doci
<vrodic> vrijede http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatham_House_Rule
<vrodic> jos cu vas ugnjavit krajem tjedna
<vrodic> plan je imat sastanak sljedeci tjedan
 * SweetMuffin ne zna sto bi s fiberom doma :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je fiber
<jelly> strimao bi F1 svima, eto sta bi!
<SweetMuffin> Vlakna, mislim da pricamo o prehrani 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: iskupi nas se X za pretplatu na negdje gdje imaju f1 hd, umiksas zvuk sa t-koma i da vidis veselja
<obruT> SweetMuffin: ja znam sto bi, kurcio bi se okolo sa screenshotom speedtesta :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: jesu jestiva
<jelly> obruT: nah, to je bezveze
<obruT> jelly: :) mos mislit kak bi to radio :)
<jelly> apt-get install speedtest-cli; speedtest --server 1383
<jelly> (1383 je onaj na CARNetu u Dubrovniku)
<SilverSpace> optika nikako ni do mene ne stize a postavili su sve
<SilverSpace> i rekli da budu BTnet
<obruT> jebemu, meni zao sto nemam ht optiku do zgrade... jer bi sad imao za dzabe super brzinu
<jelly> nes testirate?
<obruT> dobijem mail da li zelim sudjelovati u pilotu, kao na mojoj lokaciji ima optika...  ja sav sretan odgovorim da ! i onda mi sine da vjerojatno imaju moju staru adresu :P pitam jel moze na novoj, ne moze :P
<obruT> jelly: pa terrastream
<obruT> poprilicno brzi net, novu tv platformu s hd kanalima i voice naravno...
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: daj ti meni sad objasni svi mogu na net osim android nexus 5 nece ni na tcom ni na ddwrt
<SilverSpace> a danas je sve radilo 
<SweetMuffin> jedna rijec, malo slozenija: 
<SweetMuffin> jebo-te-wrt
<SweetMuffin> oklen ti nexus ? Si bubreg prodal ? 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: gle sad zicom na tcom thomsonom nejde na internet 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> :)))))))))))))
<markosejic> d vecer
<SweetMuffin> Velim ti , taj wrt .. nekaj si sfukal grdo 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ma nemas kaj 
<SilverSpace> imas glavni tcom 
<SilverSpace> i na njemu dvije lan 
<SilverSpace> jedan je desktop a u drugu tp-link
<SilverSpace> i kaj se tu ima sjebati
<jelly-home> sve :-)
<jelly-home> dva razlicita NATa umjesto tp-linka u briđ modu, na primjer
<jelly-home> obruT: mislis da mi imamo ikakvog pojma kaj se desava drugdje?  Di pise nesto vise o tom terrastreamu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: sad nema nista ukopcano u tcom router i nema lan ni wifi nexus5
<jelly-home> ni klun, ni nogice
<jelly-home> ak nije ukopcano nista u router kak ce radit! :->
<Mmike> SilverSpace, JOS ti to ne radi?
<Mmike> pa osh da ti ja sloziit dodjem to, i konacno poberem od tebe sav onaj hardver? :D
<SilverSpace> ma sve radilo danas 
<jelly-home> http://www.economy.rs/vesti/22560/Ono-sto-smo-ocekivali--americka-NSA-koristila-Heartbleed-Bug-za-spijuniranje.html
<Mmike> openstack.redhat.com/forum/profile/116/minimike
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> da minimike :D
<jelly-home> April 2013?
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> neki drugi je to
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> ko zna, u jamerickim mjerilima mozda si i ti mini
<SilverSpace> evo me
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: malo si krivo skuzio 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije kod mene nego u sinju :)
<SilverSpace> sad je sve restartao i radi desktop nije radio jel mu se lan kabel otstekao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> ak nije ukopcano nista u router kak ce radit! :->
<jelly-home> nisam ni znao o cem se radi a bila je tocna dijagnoza
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj nece na nexus5 ni na thomsom ruter ni na ddwrt 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :D
<SilverSpace> velim danas sve radilo 
<SilverSpace> nexus5 se spoji na wifi i mogu ga pingat sa desktopa ali nece na net
<jelly-home> a jel ima postavljene rute?  jel radi ping na neki ip?  jel radi dns resolver?
<Mmike> jel' radi p0rn
<jelly-home> meni radi.
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak mislis jel ima rute
<SilverSpace> kak vidit na nexusu 
<jelly-home> otvoris terminal, i onda isto ko na linuxu... "route -n" ili "ip route show" 
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> ok 
<SilverSpace> blesavo mi skroz 
<SilverSpace> jutros slozio sve radilo 
<SilverSpace> i sad samo nexus5
<SilverSpace> nece
<SilverSpace> destop zanemari :) jebes zicu kaj nije bila ustekana
<jelly-home> well, znas koji su preduvjeti da bi "radio net", pa provjeri sve po spiski
<jelly-home> spisku*
<SilverSpace> nexus5 radi na susjedni wifi
<SilverSpace> zasto tcom wifi nejde
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: mozes nam zrihtati smjestaj u Senju prek vikenda ? :D 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SweetMuffin trlja ruke, buri unatoch
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: gle jebemu glupo mi je nikad me ovako nije jebalo 
<SilverSpace> prosli su bar 20 kroz moju kucu 
<SweetMuffin> Imas srece kaj nisi sistemac po profesiji :D
<SilverSpace> imam veliki upitnik nad glavom tcom router samo ustekan i sve ide preko njega
<SilverSpace> sve radi i zica i wifi 
<SilverSpace> jedino nexsus5 nece preko wifi
<SilverSpace> a radi a radi kod susjeda
<SilverSpace> na wifi
<SilverSpace> znaci ispravan
<SilverSpace> ukopca ddwrt u tcom zicom 
<SilverSpace> i na taj router wifi na svemu radi tablet lap pleyka ali opet nece nexus5
<SweetMuffin> Ne ulazim u daljnje rasprave dok ne osiguras smjestaj u Sinju, za bengu cemo se dogovoriti :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ukurac , moram ici kocnice zamijeniti , ima tko u redu mehanicara izmedju dubrave i sesveta? 
<SilverSpace> stigla evo je drzim u rukama http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SweetMuffin> el mogu istovremen o ustekati oba napajanja i da budu failover jedan drugom ? 
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> ne smiju se oba 
<SilverSpace> kak ima dobro slozenu bateriju za bios
<SilverSpace> to jo nisam vidio
<SweetMuffin> Propagandni materijal im je uzasan .. pazi kak je "High Density Glass Fabric PCB" odlomak napisan .. 
<jelly-home> glass fabric?
<jelly-home> to je suprotno od fiberglas ;-)
<SweetMuffin> ma joj , u stvari, nemoj citati :) Sto nize ides ispod, to gore  :) Ako lupis search na "bacon" i to su umetnuli u reklamu .. 
<SweetMuffin> Frajeri naprave dobru stvar (  gusci fiber) i onda to reklamiraju .. tako :) 
<SweetMuffin> Valjda sam ja star i ne kuzim :D 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> same prigovaras
<SweetMuffin> Velim, reklama je uzasna , ploca je simpa
<SweetMuffin> Si ubo najjaci podrzani proc ? 
<SweetMuffin> I, kaj ce delat' taj picek ? 
<SilverSpace> budem
<SilverSpace> nadam se zamjeniti atoma
<SilverSpace> vrtit utuntu
<SweetMuffin> hmm,zamijeniti ce piceka koji ne dela nikaj ? :D
<SweetMuffin> El radi opce linjara na tome ? 
<SilverSpace> eh to je kvaka koju ne znam :)
<SweetMuffin> AKo je chipset podrzan, ima nade :) Ti si hrabar kaj tak kupujes, mene bi zena prepolovila da bacam pare na ebay .)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: imam jednu takvu plocu doma kaj jebenu utuntu ne radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moze i ova stajat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: inace cipset je isti samo kaj su ga sad smjestili u procesor
<SilverSpace> sa grafickom i svim ostalim
<SweetMuffin> Drzim fige
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Nema ni jedan rivju vec sad online ? ( linuxa i te ploce) 
<SilverSpace> evo sve u mrezi radi osim nexus5 koji se spoji na wifi ali nejde na net
<SilverSpace> ni sa jednog ni sa drugog routera
<SweetMuffin> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=asrock_am1_mini&num=3 "the ASRock AM1H-ITX worked fine under Linux. The main distribution we have been testing is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_athlon5350_ubuntu&num=1
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: eto radi :)
<ivoks> Rektor Bjeliš u srijedu nije želio davati izjave, no kako doznajemo, problematičnost honorarnih ugovora dovela je Građevinski i Kineziološki fakultet te Muzičku akademiju do astronomskog poreznog duga od oko 46 milijuna kuna. 
<ivoks> woops :)
<SweetMuffin> Blame it on Linić !
<ivoks> nisam ja :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije smijesno
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: sad kad si se vec izletio, koliko su ti duzni ? :D
<ivoks> tko?
<SweetMuffin> fuxevi/akademija 
<ivoks> moji duznici nisu medju spomenutim ustanovama
<SweetMuffin> Onda fakat nisi ti :) 
<ivoks> ali dugovi se gomilaju
<ivoks> i nisam siguran da zelim nastaviti raditi za javna poduzeca
<ivoks> neka da, ali nekima cu morati dati nogu
<SweetMuffin> mislio sam da si na bolnicama naucio lekciju </troll>
<ivoks> bolnicama?
<ivoks> mene vise fascinira ekipa koja u 2014. zeli prijeci s linux mail servera koji im savrseno funkcionira, na exchange
<ivoks> njima pomazem da naprave to sto zele, tempiram tako da to zavrse otprilike kada nam i istice ugovor
<ivoks> i onda cu im samo reci da ne produzujem suradnju i da ako ce im trebati pomoc, ovo ce biti satnica
<ivoks> a onda ce ih neslusanje savjeta kostati ko 4 godisnja ugovora :)
<SweetMuffin> Mene opcenito fasciniraju javne ustanove, da ih hoce sutra sve privatizirati i  davati mi bruto placu ( ok, mirovinsko bi placao iz solidarnosti), pa nek se sam snadjem i za doktora i za odvoz smeca i za vodu 
<SilverSpace> bich treba uzeti 
<SilverSpace> drvena pedagogija je najbolja
<SweetMuffin> treba im svima posao uzet', od bicha nece postati pametniji/radisniji
<SweetMuffin> gledam znanca koji radi u MZOSu kak na FB kuka kak ima puno posla, u pol bijelog dana .. pitam ga kak ond ima vremena za FB, veli mi da ne kuzim 
<SweetMuffin> I,fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> ima ih koji rade
<SweetMuffin> Je, i vuku za magarce poput ovog mog .. 
<ivoks> al kada ustanova ima 7 zaposlenih da im odrzava mrezu, racunala i servere, a onda ugovore podizvodjace za mrezu, racunala i servere, onda... ne znam...
<SilverSpace> koliko god da se trudim oko draftsight ne ide mi crtanje
<ivoks> vjerojatno zato kaj crtas misem
<ivoks> to je cesta greska CAD pocetnika
<ivoks> cad se crta tipkovnicom
<ivoks> a ovom dellu fakat treba dva tjedna za isporuku jednog laptopa
<ivoks> ak mi ne dodje dell na vrijeme, pa zadavit cu nekoga
<ivoks> dell :)
<ivoks> koliko bi bitconia izmintalo 6400 strojeva, svaki sa 16 cpua?
<banderaz_> "cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koliko to struje trosi 
<ivoks> puno
<ivoks> http://www8.hp.com/us/en/cloud/helion-overview.html
<SilverSpace> pokraj toga Plomin moras izgradit
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/procitajte-sto-je-linic-porucio-milanovicu-i-vrhu-sdp-a-937361
<jelly-home> "Karamarko je rekao da SDP svojim ponašanjem pokazuje da je neozbiljna stranka" kud ide svijet kad se moram sloziti s necim sto je rekao Karamarko
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<SweetMuffin> Bah, steta kaj je nasa opozicija uvijek Cpt.Obvious , dok ne sjedne na tron, onda im magicno nestane kompas :) 
<jelly-home> ni jedni ni drugi nemaju muda da naprave nesto konkretno
<SilverSpace> kisa
<ivoks> to su sve debili
<Hrki> karamarko je budala
<Hrki> kao i oni koji su ga odabrali
<Hrki> kao i oni koji ce glasati da te cobane
<Hrki> sdp su manji glupani, ali ista stvar
<Hrki> sta reci o stranci koji su odabrali tog karamarka, koji je sve znao a nije reagirao dok su krali
<matija> Hrki: to stoji ali ogroman broj ljudi ce glasat bas za njih
<matija> ocito im pase kaj je karamerko kreten
<Hrki> pa naravno da hoce, kad dobivaju poticaje sjebane zupanije
<Hrki> oni ce glasati
<Hrki> rijeka i zagreb sigurno nece
<Hrki> ili istra :)
<Hrki> uglavnom, tamo gdje pamet prestaje pocinje biracko tijelo hdz-a
<CTCP2> true
<Hrki> jer se nesmije nikada zaboraviti tko je stvorio hrvatsku
<CTCP2> jebe se njima
<CTCP2> kad ih hdz podmazuje
<CTCP2> svoju biracku masineriju
<matija> kaj mislite oce bit prijevremeni?
<Hrki> zast bi bili?
<Hrki> ako nisi bili kad su ovi mutavci bili na vlasti, ne vidim razloge 
<matija> trenutni mutavci puno losije kupuju socijalni mir
<Hrki> daj mi reci kako ces kupiti socijalni mir kad jednostavno radi 50% vise ljudi u drzavnim firmama nego kaj bi trebalo
<Hrki> ili ce se rezati ili otkazi
<Hrki> a naravno otkaze nitko nevoli
<matija> ja to sve kuzim, ali ljudi ne kuze uglavnom
<matija> a i ozes uvijek pitat kradeze kak su to radili :)
<Hrki> vidi ove za HZ-a
<Hrki> prvo modernizirali liniju, a onda je ukinuli :)
<matija> znas kolka je placa skretnicara u hzu u kc
<matija> ajde bil je lik i u sindikatu
<matija> 16 ili 18 k kuna
<matija> ima lik osnovnu skolu
<Hrki> o tome ti govorim :)
<Hrki> i kakav sad socijalni mir
<Hrki> nek svi odu u picku materinu
<CTCP2> wtf
<CTCP2> 16k?
<CTCP2> DJE SE MOZE UCLANIT U HDZ!!!?
<CTCP2> xD
<matija> punicina prijateljica koja ja radila na salteru u hz-u je imala oko 9k placu
<CTCP2> moze i to
<matija> nije lose, a? :)
<CTCP2> uzimam!
<CTCP2> ja i cijela moja obitelj odma glasamo za hdz! :DD
<Hrki> sve to treba privatizirat
<matija> i tak se kupuje socijalni mir :D
<Hrki> najlakse si uzeti kredit
<Hrki> mada da nist ne radim u drzavnoj firmi nebi se bunio :) glaso bi za one koji su me postavili, treba vratiti uslugu
<matija> 23:23:27   Hrki | karamarko je budala                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          │ zerobravo_
<matija> 23:23:32   Hrki | kao i oni koji su ga odabrali                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                │
<matija> 23:23:39   Hrki | kao i oni koji ce glasati da te cobaneYYZ
<matija> ...
<matija> :P
<Hrki> mislis da ih je postavio tolko puno? 
<matija> pa, da
<Hrki> ja ipak mislim da je vecina radi doktrine franja
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nema to veze s franjom
<ivoks> ima veze s mentalitetom
<ivoks> dresiranjem zadnjih 70ak godina
<Hrki> kako bi opisao taj mentalitet
<ivoks> jednoumlje; poimanje da je svi imaju pravo na sve i da ce se drzava uvijek brinuti za njih
<ivoks> pa je drzava i kriva i zasluzna za sve
<ivoks> a to se posebice vidi u SDP-ovom pristupu
<ivoks> nije da je HDZ nesto bolji po tom pitanju, ali vidi sto je SDP napravio od porezne
<ivoks> miliciju
<ivoks> ljude je strah raditi da ne bi pogrijesili
<ivoks> znas koliko papira moram odnijeti da bi registrirao kombi koji sam kupio za firmu kako bi prevozio ljude?
<ivoks> 25
<ivoks> ako ih imam 24, onda mogu i u zatvoru zavrsiti
<ivoks> tako nije bilo prije 10 godina
<ivoks> degradirali smo
<Hrki> ma nasi nemogu nista iz prve napravit kak spada
<Hrki> uvjek kad donesu zakon je tako da ga moras krisiti
<ivoks> to ti je socijalisticki pristup
<ivoks> gdje te se uvijek tjera da krsis zakon
<ivoks> pa te se onda ima na uzici, moze te se ucijenjivati
<ivoks> nasa je greska sto nismo napravili lustraciju
<ivoks> pa onda ovakvi mulci i dalje odredjuju zakone i politiku u zemlji
<ivoks> a ne mogu razmisljati drugacije nego sto su ucili zadnjih 50 godina
<Hrki> kad su takvi zakoni, sjeti se 0,0 promila i one pizdarije o voznji poslije 23h :)
<ivoks> jebiga, lustracija '90ih bi bila i smrt drzave
<ivoks> kasnije je franjo umro, a ovi koju su trebali biti lustrirani preuzeli kolo (pri tom ne mislim na SDP, vec na ljude)
<CTCP2> ista stvar je s Rvackim Krivosudjem
<ivoks> sve to ima isti uzrok
<Hrki> trebali su biti lustrirani i prvi hdz-ovci
<CTCP2> gore neg u komunizmu
<CTCP2> ak se zamjeris nekom krivom, jebo si jeza
<CTCP2> na 100 nacina te sjebe prek Krivosudja
<ivoks> velim, nema to veze sa imenom stranke, vise od pola SDP-a i vise od pola HDZ-a danas ne bi bili tu di jesu da je bila lustracija
<ivoks> to su potpuno iste stranke
<ivoks> obje su lijeve
<Hrki> mislis da je to sve starija ekipa?
<ivoks> pa da, i djeca koju su roditelji ucili istome
<ivoks> ne moze se to promijeniti preko noci
<ivoks> trebati ce generacije
<ivoks> mozda EU malo ubrza
<ivoks> pa danas imas djecu koja su se rodila 95 i kasnije
<ivoks> pa pricaju o ustasama i partizanima
<ivoks> shvacate li koliko je to smijesno?
<ivoks> tuzno u biti
<ivoks> nemaju pojma o domovinskom ratu, a 'znaju' sve o drugom svjetskom
<ivoks> a ono sto bi trebali znati, nemaju pojma
<ivoks> ne znaju sto su ucili u skoli
<ivoks> ne znaju primijeniti znanje
<ivoks> al eto, ustase, partizani, cetnici i slicno je bitno
<Hrki> da , nemogu vjerovati da se i danas ta sranja puse
<ivoks> sva sreca da nas je samo 4 milijona
<ivoks> cak nas se moze natrpat u autobuse i provozat po europi
<ivoks> da se vidi kako se ljudi odnose jedni prema drugima
<ivoks> evo me za stolom...
<ivoks> kinezi, japanci, indijci, amerikanci, englezi, kanadjani, nijemci...
<ivoks> koga boli k tko je odakle
<ivoks> ljudi ni sami ne znaju odakle su rodom
<Hrki> znaci nema nam pomoci, cekamo smijenu generacija
<ivoks> ne treba ti pomoc
<ivoks> moras se sam za sebe boriti
<ivoks> inace si isti takav :) cekas da ti netko drugi rijesi probleme
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/pAILImL
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-08
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<vileni_>  jutar
<MmikeDOMA> MA TO
<MmikeDOMA> TO!
<MmikeDOMA> JU-TRO!
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psw_y0TK8y0
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: lepa brena to to to je to, Views: 3835, Rating: 46.666666%
<BotaniCar> && mandatory https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpMAfJv7J2Y 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Električni Orgazam - Igra rokenrol cela Jugoslavija (HQ), Views: 1415658, Rating: 98.09684%
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kalam-bur-ghood
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa di si ljubica
<jaizza> komaaad!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: na poslu sam :-(
<jaizza> SilverSpace: a di si ti?
<jaizza> di si ti
<jaizza> dok te moja ljubav nešto nešto
<jaizza> nešto nešto nešto
<jaizza> di si ti?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel moguce da dhcp ip ostane negdje visit pa neda na net ni na jednom routeru 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: eto upravo odveo netjaka u vrtic
<Mmike> SilverSpace, postoji nesto sto se zove DHCP lease time
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> nakon sto klijent zatrazi adresu od servera, dok mu ne 'istekne' lease nece traziti novu
<SilverSpace> ima na routeru
<Mmike> no, ako rebootas klijenta, onda bi trebao pitati novi ajpi
<Mmike> nadalje, ruter moze 'linkati' IP adrese s mac adresama, pa ce istom klijentu uvijek dati isti IP (tako, recimo, ja imam doma)
<SilverSpace> e to je i najcudnije 
<Mmike> e, sad, nije mi bas jasno sto mislis pod 'ostane negdje visit pa neda na net' ?
<SilverSpace> rebotali smo i mob i router i opet nece
<Mmike> to je ono u Sinju?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> A imas tamo neki 'pravi' kompjutor koji moze na net?
<SilverSpace> imas na zici utuntu 
<SilverSpace> tw se ja spojim
<SilverSpace> malo sam googlao pa cu ga dodat na taj ddwrt
<Mmike> i utuntu more na net stalno?
<SilverSpace> ne znam kakvo je pravo stanje jutros
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> kad rjesavas takve probleme
<Mmike> a ne znas bas dibi-kajbi
<Mmike> trudis se uvijek imati nekvi 'solid point'
<Mmike> znaci, znas, reciom, da ti turuntu more na net uvijek kroz ruter
<Mmike> pa onda znas da je bed u tom drugom uredjaju
<Mmike> na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<jaizza> http://www.24sata.hr/cudne-vijesti/moze-joj-biti-praunuk-ljubi-60-godina-stariju-zenu-njoj-je-91-365541
<SilverSpace> kaj je najcudnije ping prolazi prema mobu 
<SilverSpace> sa moba ne znam jer nema terminal gore
<Mmike> a jel mosh s moba na IP adresu od rutera, da dobijes njegov admin sucelje
<SilverSpace> vis to nisam probao :)
<SilverSpace> thx 
<Mmike> aj probaj to :)
<SilverSpace> izludi me 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: nemoj vise takav link stavljat :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: jeeeeeer?
<SilverSpace> imam financijske probleme :)
<jaizza> a Mmike može pričati o svojoj goloj guzi na pješćanoj plaži!
<jaizza> nije fer!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> svatko moze izmisljat svasta
<jaizza> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/are-flying-cars-finally-becoming-reality
<SilverSpace> danas sam dadilja 
<jaizza> koga dadiljaš?
<SilverSpace> netjaka 
<SilverSpace> na jesen u prvi razred bu iso 
<SilverSpace> jucer imali sistematski u vrticu i prema nekoj njihovoj tablici netjak je idealan 101% ima visina tezina itd kaj se vec racuna
<obruT> SilverSpace: daj mu "learn python programming on raspberry pi" i miran si cijeli dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: cek dok nauci citati :)
<SilverSpace> ne zanimaju ga uopce slova
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj ga nisi otpeljal u vrtić?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ne bi volio da mi ovakva cuda letaju iznad glave
<SilverSpace> pijani zagorci :)
<obruT> ma kakav flying car... ne mogu (ili ne zele) napravit obicni auto da radi kak spada
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> ovaj konkretni flajing kara se proteze vec godinama po internetu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo javio se sinj i radi jutros sve
<Mmike> 'really soon now'
<Mmike> to k'o Wayland :)
<jaizza> obruT: ne žele
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nemas pojma zasto? :)
<Mmike> to mi najgore
<Mmike> kad popravim nesto
<Mmike> nemam pojma kkao
<Mmike> al' radi
<Mmike> onda znam da ce se potrgat u najgorem trenutku
<SilverSpace> eto je to je najgore
<Mmike> a opet necu znat kak da popravim :)
<jaizza> obruT: mercedes je skoro propao - sad troše brdo para na izučavanje materijala koji će trajati 5-7 godina 
<obruT> jaizza: mislim znam da ne zele, mora se kupovat novo stalno, al ono, frendu neki dan crko motor na 4 godine starom autu... za popizdit
<jaizza> obruT: svi novi proizvodi su Å¡rot
<jaizza> od gaća do kuća
<SilverSpace> Mmike: frend imao racunalo i malo radi malo se rusi, bio svako malo na servisu pod garancijom i popizdio i kupio novo i meni dao ovo i ja ga slozio sestri i radi vec dvije godine bez ikakvog problema 
<jaizza> joj joj https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10264653_10152163728656297_2670369141237958433_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> misterja
<Mmike> obruT, kak je crko?
<Mmike> te, koje auto?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: moje računalo na poslu prije ovog se misteriozno resetiralo svaki cca treći dan
<Mmike> cuj, misteriozno :D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: za gaće mogu potvrditi ali za kuce ne znam :) 
<Mmike> pa nismo ti mi tvoj IT, ne moras nama lagati  :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: otkrili su da se resetira jer je na drugoj mreži, ali nikad zašto mu mreža smeta
<jaizza> nakon 6 mjeseci ako smijem dodati
<obruT> Mmike: hyundai, mislim i30
<jaizza> SilverSpace: praila sam na forumima postove ljudi koji su htjeli kupiti stan u Novom Jelkovcu pa su obilazili gradilište dok su se stanovi radili
<obruT> Mmike:  ne znam kak je crko, ali je crko, bas motor, mora cijeli mijenjat
<jaizza> SilverSpace: recimo, u nekim stanovima su zidove prema hodniku radili od knaufa
<Mmike> mozda je smetnuo s uma da povremeno treba ulje kontrolirat :)
<jaizza> malo jače se nasloniš i upadneš u stan
<jaizza> majstori
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ma da knauf prema vanjskom hodniku :)
<jaizza> obruT: vidjela sam nove aute raznih marka na cesti u plamenu
<jaizza> i to "dobrih" auta
<jaizza> na cijeni
<SilverSpace> frendu htjeli na dva servisa raskopati masinu na mazdi jel je nesto povremeno strugalo u voznji 
<SilverSpace> i to ne svaki dan 
<SilverSpace> i stalno 
<SilverSpace> jednom se vozili zajedno i pocne na semaforu ja izletim van i skuzim 
<SilverSpace> neki nosac se olabavio 
<SilverSpace> reko jebemti majstore kad ja skuzio 
<Mmike> frend imao mx5
<Mmike> i auto se svako malo gasio
<Mmike> ili gubio snagu
<Mmike> ili vec sta
<Mmike> 6 mjeseci autojurkovic nije uspjevao skuzit sta je
<Mmike> potrosio je lik jedno 2k eura ekstra na mijenjanje sranja po motoru
<Mmike> dok ga nije dao frendu drugom koji se sjeo u auto i razganjao po zagorju
<Mmike> kad je auto poceo trokirat izletio van i sa 'ohladimejako' sprejem poceo spricat djelove elektronike
<Mmike> dok nije nasao relej koji je oso u kruac
<Mmike> zamijenio gao (15 kuna) i auto radi k'o veliki :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> komentar u jurkovicu: "Ali kompjuter to nije pokazao"
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ja da mogu bih se vratio u 1950te :)
<Mmike> i to u SAD po mogucnosti :)
<SilverSpace> ovo sva sreca kaj frend nije dao motor raskapat pa je isao kod dva ovlastena servisa mazde cijeli tjedan bila mazda kod njih i nisu mogli taj nosac skuziti
<Mmike> tja
<SilverSpace> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.atareao.myweatherindicator&hl=hr
<SilverSpace> skroz dobar app
<SilverSpace> isti i na utuntu 
<jelly-home> ojbmti, zašto je play store na hrvatskom odjednom
<SilverSpace> ah google 
<CrazyLemon> zato Å¡to je &hl=hr :)
<jelly-home> Moj Weahter Indikator dolazi s dva jednostavnim različite veličine widget 4x1 ad 4x4 za normalnu zaslonu.
<SilverSpace> chrome na hr google hr pa je i PS na hr :)
 * Mmike instalirao elementaryOS
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: ah, hvala
<Mmike> zash svaki taj ubuntu derivat mora imat potrgan installer :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad si u tom drustvu i moras prestati kukati :)
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> sad cu popravljat stvari :D
<jaizza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-o4Jva7hiI
<datase> jaizza: Title: Look what happens when you throw a ball at the girl, Views: 1288, Rating: 100.0%
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1902833_10151873690891574_1567626929_n.jpg
<jaizza> o LOL https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10176078_10202910371373620_4487994628553778628_n.jpg
<jaizza> http://djh.hrt.hr/propustili-ste-pogledajte/10350-hrvatski-svemirski-program-07-05-2014
<SilverSpace> jaizza: orginal jabuka :)
<SilverSpace> jel to muski model ?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: vjerojatno unisex
 * jelly se nada da je neko lokalizirao kerbal space program
<jelly> ah, MAK na tvu
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kebbab :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan
<jaizza> SilverSpace: idemo?
<jaizza> Vlado9A3CY: JUTRO
<Vlado9A3CY> hej i tebi SilverSpace ;)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kad si mi daleko 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro jaizza 
<SilverSpace> :(
<jaizza> Vlado9A3CY: sorry na caps
<jaizza> prsti mi brži od oka
<SilverSpace> jaizza: dadilja sam danas
<Vlado9A3CY> ma sve okay ;)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: imamo dobre kebabđinice tu ;-)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma ne jedem to 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ni ja - rekli su mi :-D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ovaj muff je opet doma
<SilverSpace> sad mu i doma crkla struja
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> :-))))
<jaizza> Å¡to je muffin bez struje
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> car
<SilverSpace> kako god da se to cita
<jaizza> kak je car, skroz je bespomoćan
<jelly> Å¡to je muffin bez punjenja!
<jaizza> jelly: i to!
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<jelly> http://perishablepress.com/eight-ways-to-blacklist-with-apaches-mod_rewrite/ poor man's application firewall
<SilverSpace> cudim se kaj mi nesto fali i do sad se nisam sjetio kaj 
<SilverSpace> radio stream
<SilverSpace> muzika
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/hmkaj.png
<SilverSpace> cudna prognoza :)
<SilverSpace> zjevvvv
<jelly> SilverSpace: open source, ha? :-)
<jelly> na cem se razvija PowerDNS https://twitter.com/AkiTuomi/status/464121740541820928/photo/1
<SilverSpace> jelly: cudno je kaj pol karte dobro pokazuje drugi 1° i snijeg
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> neki čudan default
<SilverSpace> ovi fakat nisu normalni http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/kako-sacuvati-radna-mjesta-uz-neradni-petak
<obruT> ja bi radio samo tri dana u tjednu :) prihvatio bih istu placu :)
<vrodic> SilverSpace, meni je to cool koncept ako se dobro izvede i ne spriječava nikog da radi koliko hoće
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj te se kaznjava ako ne radis tocno onoliko koliko pise u ugovoru
<jelly> eyup
<obruT> covjece, 3 dana posla, 4 dana za landranje... uhh
<ivoks> ako radis manje, kazna poslodavcu
<ivoks> pa ako si poslodavac i radis sam za sebe...
<ivoks> ne smijes napisati da radis nedjeljom i subotom
<ivoks> a onda ne smijes niti biti u uredu za vikend
<vrodic> debilane
<vrodic> di nam je hitrorez sada ?
<ivoks> ako te inspekcijs ulovi da si u svojoj firmi van radnog vremena - kazna
<ivoks> moras paziti i kada izdajes racun
<ivoks> ne smije na njemu biti vrijeme izvan radnog vremena
<SilverSpace> obruT: na sve stijene bi se popeo :)
<ivoks> uglavnom, tipicna ex komunisticka zemlja
<ivoks> paipiri, papiri, papiri su bogovi
<vrodic> ma to je sve zbog one gluposti da inspektori moraju skupiti X kuna svake godine
<vrodic> između ostaloga
<SilverSpace> vrodic: sve je to da bi prdonje extra zaradile
<ivoks> znate kaj je najbolje
<ivoks> to nije zatp da bi drzava vise uzela
<ivoks> to nije zato kaj netko tako zeli
<SilverSpace> navika eyu extra pare direktno u dzep
<ivoks> to je samo zato kaj vlast ne razumije drugi nacin
<ivoks> jednostavno ne kuze
<ivoks> oni i dalje misle da je drzava represivni aparat
<vrodic> ivoks, da, to je promjena politicke kulture koja se moze desiti prije ako se mlađi poduzetnici bar malo ubace u politiku
<ivoks> i ne mogu drugacije razmisljati
<vrodic> ekipa na fejsu to pomalo radi nadam se
<ivoks> da
<vrodic> mislim Saša Cvetojević i ostali
<ivoks> kod nas misle da je porez obaveza
<ivoks> a porez i drzavne privilegije su u biti luksuz
<ivoks> drzava koja je servis nece ubirati porez ako nema od cega
<ivoks> drzava koja je represija ce zatvarati ako nemas od cega uzeti porez
<vrodic> ne mislim da ce se doomsday scenario desiti. ja se pouzdam u eu institucije i da kad se krene rezati ne budu bas potpuni debili
<ivoks> da, eu moze ubrzati promjene
<ivoks> ali nije njih previse briga :-)
<SilverSpace> eu je rekla da ju bas briga ako cemo propasti i da nam nece pomoci 
<vrodic> bude ih bilo briga ako stanje postane slicnije grckom
<ivoks> ma drek
<vrodic> SilverSpace, gdje je to gospođa EU rekla?
<ivoks> eu si moze priustiti da nam baci 5 milijardi eura svake godibe
<ivoks> ne bi ni skuzili, a mi bi zivjeli ko lordovi
<SilverSpace> vrodic: imas danas po portalima 
<ivoks> moramo se sami pobrinuti za sebe
<ivoks> eu je samo prilika koju mozemo iskoristiti
<vrodic> slazem se da se moramo brinuti za sebe
<ivoks> al vjerojatno necemo jos neko vrijeme
<ivoks> odi samo do poduzetnika
<ivoks> i vidi koliko ih jos uvijek ne razumije da trziste ne zavrsava na hr-slo granici
<ivoks> mora im stranac doci izvana i povuci ih unutra
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> ovo s neradnim cetvrtkom i petkom je debilana
<ivoks> poslodavac koji nema posla za 1/3 radnog vremena mora ili:
<ivoks> a) otpustiti ljude
<ivoks> b) zatvoriti firmu
<ivoks> c) uloziti dodatno radno vrijeme za nalazenje novog posla
<vrodic> prvo bi trebalo olaksati zaposljavanje i otpustanje ljudi, olaksati rad u nestandardnom radnom vremenu
<vrodic> i tada eventualno subvencionirati poslodavce da u nekim situacijama to lakše rade
<SilverSpace> kaj svima nestaje struje :)
<jaizza> ubilo me
<BotaniCar> I tebe, ha ? :) Let's gravedance, baby ! 
<SilverSpace> kaj struja :)
<banderaz> bananasplit
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> ne znam kaj me ubilo
<jaizza> kaj god je bilo - bilo je ubojito
<SilverSpace> ubolo
<BotaniCar> As usual, gladan sam 
<jaizza> ubola me jedino glad dok sam bila kod Å¡efa
 * BotaniCar gricne jaizzu, bez srama
<markosejic> morem odletiti na linux install fest u kset
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/331251/Kontrolor-HRT-a-globio-staricu-zbog-radiobudilice.html
<BotaniCar|2> Dobio sam mail od myspacea :) Nisam znao da opce postoje jos uvijek :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: auč!
<markosejic> bas
<BotaniCar|2> vele da imaju neke moje slike, stra' me gledati :)
<SilverSpace> bemti kud je svijet otiso grafichka kartica 11K kuna i trosi 600W 
<BotaniCar> de link, i koliko hasheva radi :) 
<markosejic> koliko moras imati napajanje 750w
<SilverSpace> http://www.pcekspert.com/clanak/amd-radeon-r9-295x2-8gb-gaming-na-4k/
<SilverSpace> pazi u cemu dolazi
<BotaniCar> aha to .) 
<SilverSpace> niko: malo ti je to 
<SilverSpace> 1000W najmanje
<jaizza> ja mislim da sam zaslužila pauzu
<jaizza> kaj vi mislite?
<BotaniCar> za 11 kilokuna bi joj bilo bolje da dolazi u dekolteu neke plavuse 
<SilverSpace> zimi ne treba grijanje
<SilverSpace> jaizza: naravno da jesi 
<SilverSpace> op nisam znao da steam razvija vlastiti OS za igranje 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: e sad mogu ići u miru
<jaizza> prepoznata je moja muka i trud na poslu i sad sam sretna
<ivoks> a joj
<ivoks> aston martin
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1897928_10152254617234976_1933815942_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj na pifo 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jaizza ne pije na poslu
<jaizza> bar ne javno
<SilverSpace> jaizza: rakija iz ormara :)
<SilverSpace> odoh netjak ceka 
<SilverSpace> malo u setnju 
<jaizza> i mi idemo van
<jaizza> l8r g8rs
<BotaniCar> after while, crocodile
<Davor2> Kako se žive?
<BotaniCar> ... stavljaju u toplomjer
<Davor2> krivo si razumija. Žive=Živi?
<BotaniCar> Ah, to :) Uvijek pocnes razgovor depresivnim temama ? :D
<Davor2> Pa nije baš. Šta je život depresivna tema?
<BotaniCar> U RH ? :
<Davor2> A bilo di.
<BotaniCar> Slozit ces se da je zivot na Maldivima malo manje depresivan 
<Davor2> Nisan nikad bija tamo
<Davor2> Oće li biti rata?
<BotaniCar> Meni je rata 14. svaki mjesec .. do 2027. sad ce to. 
<Davor2> A meni su računi i režije iliti kako kažu susjedi kirije
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , lista "people you may know" na linkedinu ipak ima dno ! 
<Davor2> a sve ima dno
<Davor2> recite mi drugovi kako je moguće da mi se u skype pojavi kontakt anubis_si01 a ja mu nikad nisan dozvolija pristup?
<BotaniCar> Mozda je netko poznat promijenio nickname ? 
<BotaniCar> a mozda si mu dozvolio sync s necim drugim ( mail ) pa je povukao nekog tko je bio u cc maila koji si primio
<Davor2> nije to. Primjetija bi. Neću više dizati skipe. Itako je to M$
<BotaniCar> ( preferences >>> General , makni kvacicu s "Show Address Book contacts" checkboxa.)
<Davor2> A recite mi ima li kernel back-door?
<vrodic> ne koliko mi znamo :)
<Davor2> A koga više volite Torvaldsa ili Stallmana?
<jelly> kakva su to pitanja :-)
<Davor2> svakakva
<vrodic> to je kao da pitas koje dijete vise volis :)
<Davor2> Meni je Stallman puno jača faca.
<vrodic> svak je jak na svoj način
<vrodic> torvalds izvrsni kernel developer, stallman izvrsni propovjednik free softvera
<vrodic> torvalds draži praktičarima, stallman komunjarama
<Davor2> A da je pitati Linusa za back-door?
<BotaniCar> A da pitamo Linica ? 
<vrodic> već ga je pitalo i reko je ne
<jelly> Mozda su u sumi...
<obruT> stallman voli jesti vlastito tijelo :)
<Davor2> Linić je EX, a ako kernel i ima back-door Linus to mora negirati.
<jelly> obruT: pa ono pod noktima na nogama ponekad mirise kao solidni ementaler
<jelly> obruT: ko ne bi jeo...
<Davor2> Ja nebi
<Davor2> obrut, oš da te opet provan zovniti na sip?
<obruT> Davor2: ne znam kad cu biti doma
<Davor2> Jel ko od vas Marxist?
<vrodic> bilo bi fakat fora da netko jest :)
<Davor2> ok obrut. to ćemo prolongirati za drugi put.
<obruT> inace, igrao sam se malo jucer s ekigom i nisam bas zadovoljan... fakat jos nisam naletio na dobar sip klijent pod linuxom... jedini koji koliko toliko radi ok bez vecih problema je linphonec - dakle, konzolna verzija :P
<Davor2> Ja cjenin Marxovu filozofiju i ekonomiju
<vrodic> ispast ces neozbiljan kod ucenih ekonomista :)
<Davor2> obrut, i ja iman slična iskustva
<obruT> Davor2: jesi probao mozda jitsi ? (bivsi sipcommunicator)
<vrodic> Davor2, ovo se sad fura: http://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674430006
<Davor2> obrut, nisam nije u repou
<obruT> doticni mi se cini kao nesto sto bi eventualno moglo biti upotrebljivo, nesto ga testiram pomalo, nikako sjesti to detaljno ispitat... imam previse hardverskih sip telefona da bi mi se isplatilo zajebavat sa softverom :)
<vrodic> obruT, ja sam imao slicno razmisljanje kad sam radio za thomson zastupnika
<Davor2> jebeš kapital. Daj ljudima da živu
<vrodic> obruT, ali fali mi sip klijent koji zna proc kroz nat
<obruT> super su ti danasnji ekonomisti... evo ekonomija cvjeta, svi zive u sreci i zadovoljstvu
<vrodic> ako pitas amere koji si mogu priustiti QE, onda je skoro tako :)
<Davor2> Za vrime Tita smo živili ko lordovi!
<vrodic> QE je slicno ko stampanje novca ali je malo kompliciranije pa je efekt zapravo da dize burzu americko
<vrodic> americku
<vrodic> Davor2, mozda da neki, mozda i vecina, ali nisi mogao kupit kompjutor nego se svercalo, bila je nestasica kojecega, ljudi politicki proganjani (iako se tu danas mozda pretjeruje sa intenzitetom progona), ovisilo se o ucjenjivanju dvije hladnoratovske strane, previse se oslanjalo na titov kult licnosti, srbi su izdali jugoslavensku ideju velikosrpskim projektom....
<vrodic> itd itd
<Davor2> Ja govorim o svakodnevnom životu, a zanimljivo kako svi kod te teme skrenu u politiku
<vrodic> pa nemos spomenut Marxa, Stallmana i Tita a da to nema veze s politikom :)
<Davor2> I dodatno nije mi interesantna YU ko tvorevina
<obruT> ima jedna bitna razlika izmedju ondasnjeg vremena i danasnjeg - nasi roditelji su radili od 7-15, i nakon tih 15 nisu vise razmisljali o poslu, posvetili su se obitelji... i nisu previse razmisljali uzeti stan na kredit ili ne.... danas si malo tko moze ovo priustit.... mozda si mozes kupit trincariju na DX-u, ali mene je strah osnovati obitelj jer ne znam da li ce moje dijete imati sto za jesti za nekoliko godina
<banderaz> agree
<vrodic> obruT, da slicno ko ti
<jaizza> eto me
<Davor2> obrut dobro kažeš
<vrodic> word :)
<vrodic> mislim nama tehnicarima nebi smio bit to problem
<vrodic> imamo uglavnom dobru lovu i dobre perspektive
<vrodic> ali ima masa drugih profesija koje su dosta sjebane
<vrodic> zato treba ici na poduzetnistvo i tu ideju da ce nam drzava nesto osigurat izbacit iz glave
<vrodic> ja jesam da drzava pomogne onima u nevolji
<Davor2> Neznam koliko ste vi sa čata stari ali ja iman 53 godine i živija san 30 g. u YU. YU je bila raj za svakodnevni život, a politički gledano - kurvanjska tvorevina.
<vrodic> da zastiti ugrozene
<vrodic> da pomogne svima dati jednake sanse za uspjeh
<vrodic> Davor2, zasto mislis da to sto je bila raj za zivot ne ovisi upravo i o politici, o politickoj ekonomiji i slicno?
<vrodic> drugim rjecima, jel bi ti bilo ok da je slican socijalizam kao u Yu a da se to zove HR?
<Davor2> naravno da ovisi, ali ja san poprilično apolitičan stari čovik. Umirovljeni sistemac.
<BotaniCar> Moj Davor2, ja se sjecam kad su mi milicajci u kucu uletili i materi provalili u kupaonu u pola kupanja jer smo mala seka i ja na cesti pricali kako ujo koji je dosao u goste ima lijep *zracni* pistolj .. i jos par takvih epizoda. Sjecam se i polica u trgovinama onda i danas ... neka tebi Yu, meni je sad bolje 
<Davor2> vrodic, ja volin Domovinu. Država me ne zanima. Država je uvik represivna prema narodu
<jaizza> aiiii u koje ste teme otišli
<BotaniCar> Nisam kriv !
 * BotaniCar pokaze prstom na Davor2-a
<Davor2> A Marx je reka da država triba odumriti
<jaizza> mi smo dolje na kavi počeli o poslu i onda je kolega presjekao s pitanjem: ajde, da čujem, tko se sexao jučer
<BotaniCar> jaizza: najednom tisina , samo mali tehnicar mumlja nesto o jebanju s lemilicom ? :) 
<Davor2> jaizza, ja nisan
<jaizza> da vidiš prešaltavanja
<jaizza> ovi moji s kave su otkačeni skroz, ne bih ih mijenjala ni za što
<obruT> sexao ? jucer... ajd da je pito u zadnje dvije-tri godine.. al bas jucer
<banderaz> sta je to sex?
<BotaniCar> Nisam ja tako dugo ozenjen, sjecam se i ja te rabote
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kao da je bilo jučer?
<Davor2> BotaniCar, a ja san već dugo rastavljen
<BotaniCar> :D lol @oboje :) 
<jaizza> e tako je to
<Davor2> http://www.radnickaborba.org/   jel ko prati ovaj portal?
<jaizza> neće proć ni puno i ja ću kući poć
<jaizza> znam jednog Davora
 * BotaniCar fucka Marseljezu
<jaizza> zvali smo ga slavonac :-)
<Davor2> jaizza, taj očito nisan ja
<jaizza> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/331242/Useljavaju-u-prazne-stanove-i-nitko-im-nista-ne-moze.html
<Davor2> jaizza, to je dobro. Praznih stanova je više neg beskućnika. A pernar je naš Linux-aš. Inače cjenim Živi zid i Savez za promjene
<BotaniCar> +1 za zivi zid, da
<SilverSpace> oh
<Davor2> ma +10
<vrodic> totalno ne zelim sad biti đavolji odvjetnik, ali pernara ne treba pustiti blizu javnog budžeta
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> taj Pernar meni uopce ne ulijeva povjerenje
<vrodic> gotovo niti jednom skeptiku ne ulijeva
<Davor2> ja ga ne poznam previše
<obruT> mislim da je zeljan publiciteta i para
<SilverSpace> para ima
<obruT> bez konkretnog posla, je li :P
<BotaniCar> Poceo mi je pucati tuki tko ce blizu javnog budzeta, ionako mu se svi blize da bi se omastili. Podrzavam stavljanje ubogih ljudi u stanove, puca mi patka za motive
<SilverSpace> roditelji 
<SilverSpace> obruT: zato i moze lupetati 
<Davor2> BotaniCar i ja podržavam
<SilverSpace> dok su roditelji zivi
<Davor2> Trebate shvatiti da su problen kapitalistički sustav i banke. Političari su irelevantne marionete. Pozdrav svima, prebacujen se na kauč jer već 2 sata sidin za kompon pa me žulja cijenjena pozadina.
<SilverSpace> koja skalamerja http://www.pcekspert.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/gb_z97_soc_5.jpg
<jaizza> SilverSpace: si popravio ciklo?
<SilverSpace> uvijek mi smjesak na licu zaigra kad odem na neku stranicu gdje su problemi sa windoze
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ispravan mi je biciklo 
<SilverSpace> a tvoj :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: se sjetiš BotaniCara?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj nisi rekal da moraš ciklo popravit prije nego se zaletiš na pifo?
<jaizza> danas u jutro veliš da si otpeljal nećaka u vrtić pa onda veliš da ga dadiljaš
<jaizza> mučljaš ti meni malo a?
<SilverSpace> za to mi treba samo jedan kotach
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa da otpeljao i malo prije dopaljao 
<SilverSpace> i sad smo do 7h solo 
<jaizza> pa kaj radiš za kompom! igraj se s detetom ;)
<SilverSpace> ruca upravo 
<SilverSpace> za pola sata idemo van ako kisa ne padne
<SilverSpace> jaoo
<SilverSpace> kisa ce samo sto nije
<jaizza> da
<jaizza> sad bi se svi sakrili pod moj kišobran
<jaizza> žicaju me
<BotaniCar> s/kisobran/suncobran 
 * BotaniCar otpuze pod kamen
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nekim ljudima ne mogu odoljeti
<SilverSpace> kaze lik > Meni je desetak WD greenova crklo u Linuxu
<SilverSpace> hm
<obruT> vjerojatno otisla glava od konstatnog parkiranja - otparkiranja
<BotaniCar> Kad su predvidjeni da budu pod njim, a ne u njemu .. njuib
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> WD green ne bi kupio nikad
<SilverSpace> to mi je odpocetka bilo sumnjivo
<obruT> s upgradeoom firmwarea se navodno rijesi problem
<obruT> pod windozama tih problema nema bas
<SilverSpace> da kaze da na win rade bez problema
<obruT> ja sam na svojoj linux kanti dodao skripticu koja ne dopusta da se doticni zaparkira :P
<vrodic> touch me && sync
<obruT> vrlo slicno :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: dobro je znati da ti znas :)
<obruT> mislim da cu uskoro prodat sve 1.5TB i 2TB diskove i nakupovat ovih od 3-4
<obruT> kronicno mi nedostaje prostora :)
<SilverSpace> totohost mi nije odgovorio u 24h na pitanje bome brzi su 
<SilverSpace> podrska
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj ti usisavas saf internet kod sebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko imas kojih?
<SilverSpace> evo jos jednoga sa usisavacom :)
<SilverSpace> ja zivim sa 64.0 GB 
<BotaniCar> to nije zivot, to je ovisnost o stream providerima
<obruT> Mmike: imam ponesto wd greenova i seagateova
<obruT> Mmike: a koliko, nemam pojma, moram doma pogledat :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: fakat mi ne treba
<obruT> SilverSpace: wget -r -l 0 * :)
<Mmike> obruT, nemres se spojit doma?!
 * Mmike ima 5 greenova
<Mmike> sad cu ubacit jos dva
<obruT> Mmike: ne da ne mogu, nego necu :P
<Mmike> i preoblikovat sve u raid6
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa di spremas pornografiju, dropbox ? 
<vrodic> djizus decki, vama treba ovo http://anandtech.com/show/7970/asrock-rack-c2750d4i-review-a-storage-motherboard-with-management
<Mmike> pornografiju fakat ne treba spremat
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel i ti imas usisivac :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: nije problem gdje spremiti, nego kako gledati ak internet ne radi !?!
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: naspram ove dvojce ne, naspram tebe, da :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: kak to mislis "internet ne radi" ?! 
<Mmike> vrodic, u, 12 sata, moze :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne spremam vise nis
 * SilverSpace se stopio sa internetom
<obruT> vrodic: to mi treba !
<SilverSpace> vise nebum kupio ni jedan disk osim za OS
<vrodic> obruT, kaj imas mali rack doma :)?
 * vileni_ wants c2750
<vileni_> supermicro isto ima lijepu plocu sa tim procom
<vileni_> ~ 300$
<jaizza> ljudovi mašem na pozdrav
<Mmike> obruT, fakat, di to sve drzis
<Mmike> jaizza, sam te gledam
<BotaniCar> Idem i ja, ako ti ides, jaizza
<Mmike> o, opet se vidjate? :D
<jaizza> Mmike: ti se sviđam?
<vileni_> ali ovo je kompleat rack
<SilverSpace> jaizza: mogu i ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj nisi već doma?
<SilverSpace> misli daklem jesam 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kam bi onda?
<SilverSpace> na kisu 
<SilverSpace> stobom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> i ti bi se stiskao pod moj kišobran??
<SilverSpace> pod tvoj kisobran :)
<obruT> Mmike: u dvije kante
<jaizza> SilverSpace: :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: brisi doma dok te kisa ne smoci 
<obruT> Mmike: ostatak u kutiji :)
<jaizza> komad ostaj mi dobro
<jaizza> i puuf
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel se mogu udruziti dva interneta da rade istu stvar
<jelly> i da i ne, ovisi koliko ti se da zahebavat
<jelly> ako imas server s javnom adresom i neogranicenim prometom negdje na internetu, moze se sloziti solidna agregacija 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> kuzim 
<SilverSpace> ne buni se sinj radi ddwrt onda danas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<SilverSpace> napajanje za laptop 19v min 65W trebam 
<SilverSpace> ploca ram napajanje procesor 1600kn bez hard diska
<jelly> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/331179/Zastrasujuca-cijena-globalnog-zatopljenja.html
<Davor2> Šta ima za večeru?
<CrazyLemon> trešnje i jagode :)
<Davor2> Šta su jagode već počele?
<CrazyLemon> da :)
<Davor2> tribalo bi nabaviti. Ja kuvan fažol (grah) - suvi naravno.
<CrazyLemon> i kod nas se to kuha :)
<Davor2> A to je naš Balkanski običaj. A ne triba zaboraviti ni kupus.
<Davor2> Ni sarme!
<Davor2> Kakva se glazba sluša kod Ubuntaša?
<Davor2> Ja san stara kuća i kod mene igra samo Classic Rock. Dugo san koristika xmms za slušanje, a sad minirok
<Davor2> http://prototip.co.nr/  Evo dvi rečenice o mojoj nekadašnjoj grupi.
<Davor2> http://ursulatolj.com  Ko voli Uršulu Tolj - ovo je moj skromni uradak
<SilverSpace> mpd
<SilverSpace> nis drugo odavno 
<SilverSpace> mpd - Music Player Daemo
<Davor2> Aj Bog narode. Čitamo se!
<Mmike> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Desktop_Environment
<Mmike> Jel' se sjeca tko kovog?
<Mmike> D:
<jelly-home> lijepe ladice 
<jelly-home> radio je ok, i bio bitno ljepsi od openwindowsa ili mwma
<jelly-home> ili twma
<obruT> Mmike: da sjecam... mislim da jos na nekom prastarom cd-u imam neku piratsku linux verziju
 * Mmike je to na jagoru koristio :D
<obruT> a tko nije :)
<obruT> na svarozicu i nevicici :)
<obruT> ah ta divna vremena nocnih provoda na srcu :)
<obruT> red irca, red pive tam na cvjetnom u onom podrumu... kak se vec zvala birtija
<obruT> s tim da se ja bas nisam druzio previse s vama frikovima :)
<Mmike> zanzibar :)
<obruT> e da :)
<Mmike> sjecam se kad su povukli ATM medj ferom i srcetom
<Mmike> pa se u nekom trenutku moglo pokrenit CDE s jagora na onim xtermovima u auli fera
<obruT> o da... tad nam je Niksic demonstriro doom koji se vrti na jagoru i prikazuje na tim xtermovima
<Mmike> niksicev buraz, btw, radi s pornjavatorima :)
<Mmike> a niksic pustio dugu kosu, bili na pivi neki dan, nsiam ga stoljece i pol vidio :)
<Mmike> idem ributat
<obruT> ja odo pod tus, oznojio se na biciklu gledajuci rolerice i joggerice :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj__WIAAWG8
<datase> Mmike: Title: NASCAR Crashes 2, Views: 271984, Rating: 95.78125%
<Mmike> kak nebi volio naskar
<Mmike> U gemist s grlom u jagode!
<matija> :)
<matija> tak nekak, nacital sam se dokumentaicje zadnjih 24 sata ko divljak
<matija> jebo ih big data u ino
<Mmike> kaj nemres to apt-get install i bok bok? :)
<matija> :D nope
<matija> ma nije bed instalacija, bed je import
<matija> guglove baze od 320 GB
<Mmike> juju deploy gugle-baza-importer
<matija> :P
<Mmike> |:D
<matija> skoro :D
<matija> moral sam kompajlirati zadnji coreutils da bi ubrzal
<matija> da dobijem sort sa --parallel
<jelly-home> sort?
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> sort paralelni ima u novim coreutilsima
<matija> jasta, toga nema u skvizu
<Mmike> matija, koja verzija sorta?
<Mmike> ma u skvizu nema nist :)
<Mmike> brijem da vise nema nit u viziju :D
<matija> stavil sam coreutils 8.22
<matija> ima vizi bas sam pogledal neki dan
<Mmike> sort (GNU coreutils) 8.21
<Mmike> to imam ja na trastiju
<Mmike>       --parallel=N          change the number of sorts run concurrently to N
<Mmike> weee :D
<matija> jup
<matija> imam i ja na archu, vec godinama vjeorjatno :D
<Davor2> Jel zajeban Arch?
<matija> nimalo
<Davor2> Ja san čuja da sve moraš kompajlirati iz source
<matija> distro ko i svaki drugi, samo ono, nije reicmo za server :)
<matija> ma joj
<matija> ne
<matija> to je gentoo
<matija> i ima jos x takvih distri
<matija> arch ima lijepe pakete i sve fino radi
<matija> samo je eto bleeding edge pa moze spucat tu i tamo
<matija> al meni eto nije :)
<Davor2> Znam za Genta. Ali čujem da je AUR siromašan i da masu toga treba kompajlirati
<matija> trolas? :) aur ima cuda paketa
<matija> cak bi se usudil reci vise nego debian u repoima
<Davor2> Ja osobno neznam, al ljudi se žale
<matija> pa neznam, ja iskreno nisam nikad imal potrebu traziti nekaj van aura, mozda neka teska egzotika, evo ovaj jena-flueski nije u auru
<matija> fuseki, damn
<matija> koje retardirano ime
<Davor2> Na debianu san bija kroz 5-icu i 6-ticu, a umisto 7-mice nekidan instalira precise. Debian je najbolje podržan u broju .deb paketa
<matija> kaj nisu mogli dat nekaj bolje, ko juju :D
<Davor2> a kompletan repo od squeeze iman na hardu
<matija> a zasto pobogu?
<Davor2> spor net. 2Mbps. Svojevremeno mi je to skidalo 10-tak dana
<matija> pa kolko cesto imas update veci od par mb?
<Davor2> rijetko. Al zna štekati. U 6-tici uopće nisan ni jedan put napravija dist-upgrade
<Davor2> a nisan ni moga jer mi je u dource pisalo deb file:///mnt/.....  samo ta jedna linija
<matija> sistemasenje na najjace :)
<Davor2> dource=source. sorry
<Davor2> Debian je najsigurniji kod šeranja diskova. A često iman upaljen komp i laptop pa da ne bude dupliciranja radije sam radio share
<matija> to znas da nije istina, jel?
<Davor2> Na kraju krajeva Debian je najbolji OS na svitu. Ne koristi ga NASA bez veze. A Linus nevoli Debian. I šta nije istina? Na šta ciljaš?
<matija> ah nvm
<Mmike> matija, kaj si ti reko da si u zg sad u cetvrtak (7 dana) ?
<matija> da
<matija> ima da dodes Mmike 
<Mmike> zovi me u ured :)
<Mmike> da se malo secem :D
<matija> :) more!
<matija> zakaj je ovaj parallel tak glup
<matija> ko da ga je poptix pisal
<Mmike> probaj occomix
<Mmike> :D
<Davor2> A možda ga je pisa pravoslavni pop?!
<matija>  /kick Davor2 
<matija> Mmike: ma hocu mu samo reci da napravi paralelno neki kveri
<matija> i neda kuraba
<matija> pravi se mutav
<Mmike> kak mislis, paralaleno?
<matija> fuseki ima binary koji se zove s-query i moze tak napraviti select recimo
<matija> pa sam misli parallel -j 50 < s-query ...
<matija> da vidim kak se ovo ponasa kod x kverija u sekundi
<matija> posto je iza toga malo jave, mogu si misliti
<matija> skzil nvm
<Davor2> Matija, jel to Danski jezik? Pejsta san u Google i daje neka stranice na .dk TLD-u
<matija> turski
<Davor2> A moguće. Google zna grišiti. Po njemu san ja iz Grčke
<matija> fuseki je kul, 100 paralelnih jobova selecta 50000 redova iz 3 tabele odradi za 12 sekundi
<Davor2> Aj laku noć mladi ljudi. Star san ja za vaše kratice
<matija> jebote
<matija> ovo je brzo
<ivoks> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010062.html
<ivoks> kako je systemd bio losa odluka
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://sporkbox.us/blog/?r=page/95&p=3
<matija> slusam kolko ljudi se buni protiv systemda 
<matija> meni je systemd sasvim u redu
<matija> fino radi, slaganje service skripti je pizdin dim
<ivoks> pa di ga koristis?
<matija> laptop
<matija> na archu
<ivoks> nije problem u systemd-u kao takvom
<ivoks> vec zato sto se do pojave istog init sustav mogao mijenjati
<ivoks> mogao si koristiti sto si htio
<ivoks> ali sa systemd, nemas izbora
<ivoks> izuzev linuxa i libc-a, do sad se na linuxu sve moglo izmijenjivati
<ivoks> a sad ce sve distre imati isti network managemenet
<ivoks> koji neces moci mijenjati
<ivoks> prakticki ce svi morati imati dio gnometa
<ivoks> ono, na serveru ces morati imati networkmanager i consolekit, kao i policykit
<ivoks> nekad (a i danas) su serveri izgledali puno jednostavnije
<matija> ma netreba networkmanager
<ivoks> zato su i bili robusni
<ivoks> trebati ce
<matija> sa server strane je to ukurceno, stoji
<ivoks> ne treba jos, ali to ce se promijeniti
<matija> ali desktopu je to bas ono kaj je sve vrijeme trebalp
<ivoks> desktop, imho, treba zaboraviti
<matija> a kaj onda gurat na dektopu? android? windows?
<matija> desktopu
<ivoks> nebitno, desktop nestaje
<ivoks> odnosno, racunala ce sve manje koristiti
<ivoks> racunala se danas vecinom koriste za konzumaciju sadrzaja
<ivoks> kozumiranje sadrzaja je vazna publika
<ivoks> oni koji stvaraju, oni ce koristiti desktop, ali... biti ce ih sve manje
<ivoks> era desktopa zavrsava
<ivoks> i racunala su postala commodity
<ivoks> u vidu mobitela i tableta
<ivoks> a biti ce i drugih forkata
<ivoks> formata
<ivoks> ono, neces vaditi laptop da pogledas index.hr
<matija> a neznam, ima nekaj u tome, ali di ces ti nekaj konkretno na tabletu raditi?
<ivoks> nego ce ti frizider citati vijesti
<ntcbow> bila je i era papira vec prosla pa ga i dalje koristimo
<ivoks> da, ali ne stvaramo vise na papiru kao nekad
<ivoks> ni priblizno
<ntcbow> vecer :)
<matija> ivoks: a otkud cemo drkat pos erverima? :)
<ivoks> matija: pa velim:
<ivoks> 23:46 < ivoks> oni koji stvaraju, oni ce koristiti desktop, ali... biti ce ih sve manje
<matija> a neznam, sad je vise developera nego ikad, sistemaca se sve vise trazi
<matija> neko mora i crtat sadrzaje, igre su tu
<ntcbow> i bit
<ivoks> danas mozes sloziti openstack na 500 strojeva i gore dignuti 1000 instanci s cim god hoces, sve prek tableta
<ntcbow> ce ih jos vise
<ivoks> i to point and clickom
<ivoks> commodity
<ivoks> sistemci i programeri nisu ni 1% svjetske populacije
<ivoks> taman da se poduplaju, opet ce ih biti manje od 1%
<ntcbow> kad pocmes radit, oped ces sist pred ekran
<ivoks> a onih koji konzumiraju biti ce puno vise
<ivoks> pred ekran, da
<matija> neznam necu to tak skoro prihvatit
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tesko je
<ivoks> pa evo, ja pizdim vec danas
<matija> znam da ce moj sin uskoro krenut pred komp i sigurno nece prvo dobit tablet
<ivoks> prije samo 4 godine mogao si kupiti super laptop za rad
<ivoks> daj mi reci koji bi danas laptop kupio za rad
<ntcbow> dobro, mojoj majka je tribala pomalo naucit internet. za laptop nema vise potrebe, njoj je stvarno tablet dosta
<ivoks> svi su napravljeni za gledanje filmova
<matija> ivoks: t440s
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da, jedan jedini
<ivoks> sve ostalo je za gledanje filmova
<ivoks> meni je sad zao sto sam narucio xps 13
<matija> ja iamm 21:9 ekran an laptopu sluzbenom :D
<ivoks> tek sam jucer skuzio t440s
<matija> sam sam to terazil :D
<matija> trazil*
<ivoks> al... boli me...
<matija> super je za u njega ustekat 24 incni monitor :D
<ivoks> vise nisam inzenjer :)
<ivoks> sad sam manager pa kupujem laptop koji lijepo izgleda :D
<matija> kaj ne uzme macbook air
<ivoks> ima kretensku rezoluciju
<ivoks> dell xps 13 je puno bolje racunalo
<matija> al ovo je ispod cm debelo
<ivoks> jos dodje s ugraviranim ubuntu znakom :)
<matija> sa 256GB ssdom
<matija> i i5
<matija> ja ga samo zato ne bi uzel :D
<ivoks> xps 13 je jako tanak
<matija> da? nisam videl zadnju seriju
<matija> al t440s je tiha patnja
<ivoks> 6-18mm
<matija> o pa fino
<matija> kakva je baterija?
<ivoks> 6-7h
<matija> nelose
<ivoks> 1920x1080
<ivoks> a macbook air je 1440x700 ili tak nes
<matija> 1440x900
<ivoks> e da
<matija> pa uzems 13" pro sa retinom :)
<ivoks> to nije macbook air onda
<matija> iako je apple uzasna firma i os je smece
<ivoks> i duplo je skuplji od xps 13
<matija> hardver im je krasan
<ivoks> da, nije los
<ivoks> mislio sam macbook air
<ivoks> al necu zbog rezolucije
<ivoks> sad mi je malo zao sto nisam uzeo t440s
<ntcbow> ja bi volio ovako nesta: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product/Overview.do?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&sku=V11H560020#1
<matija> ovaj moj ima 1780x768 :D
<ivoks> gledao sam x seriju
<ivoks> i popizdio
<ntcbow> i tipkovnicu virtualnu u zraku :)
<ivoks> ja sam na 1280x800
<ivoks> za sad
<ivoks> a na workstationu imam...
<ivoks> 3840x1080
<matija> ja imam 24 incni dell 16:10, odlicno za rad
<ivoks> je, isto to imam
<ivoks> dva komada
<matija> i taj laptop, koji sam uzel zbog hardvera
<ivoks> mislim uzeti jos dva
<ntcbow> vertikalno 1024 smo imali vec prije 15 godina.. :(
<ivoks> no
<matija> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<ivoks> ne radim vise
<matija> to!
<ivoks> sad se kurcim
<matija> :)
<ivoks> pa... xps 13 :)
<matija> ivoks: kak je u canonicalu? ti si sef Mmikeovom sefu? :)
<ivoks> ja sam peer sefu mmikeovog sefa
<ivoks> u biti, nesto izmedju
<ivoks> inace je dosta dobro
<matija> dugo si tam?
<ivoks> tri godine
<ntcbow> ima sam godinu dana ovo: http://www.ergotron.com/Portals/0/images/products/lxArm/45-245-026-inuse2_lg.jpg
<ntcbow> ZAKON!!
<ivoks> a onda je puklo?
<matija> :)
<ntcbow> opet cu kupit, cim imam drugi 24" i pare
<matija> ne izgleda lose moram reci
<ntcbow> nije puklo, proda sam
<ntcbow> 250€
<ntcbow> a vridi 1000
<matija> ivoks: ti oko openstacka radis isto?
<matija> dok si radil, jel :)
<ivoks> ja vodim deploymenete openstacka u canonicalu
<matija> kak ide s tim? mi sad planiramo uvest openstack u firmu
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> mozemo razgovarati, ako hoces :)
<ntcbow> u canonicalu? u inozemstvu?
<matija> al nisam evo jos s njim radil nist
<ivoks> u inozmestvu
<ivoks> consulting pratice manager kaze moj linkedin :)
<ntcbow> :D
<matija> cim imas consulting i manager nema da omanes, to svi puse :)
<ivoks> znaci, dodje sales navuce potencijalnog kupca
<ntcbow> znaci administrator
<ivoks> i onda dodju meni da kazem jel cemo to raditi ili ne
<ivoks> onda ja kazem da, kada 
<ivoks> s kojim ljudima
<ivoks> i bacim inzenjerima ono sto oni trebaju napraviti
<ivoks> u principu vodim firmu unutar firme
<ivoks> to je taj 'pratice'
<ntcbow> znaci nisi na stroju
<matija> digitalocean se vrti na openstacku, jel?
<ivoks> stroju?
<ntcbow> admin
<ivoks> ....
<ivoks> ntcbow: ne
<ntcbow> vise papirnato..
<matija> ntcbow: ja jesam :)
<ivoks> hpcloud je na openstacku (to je javno) :)
<matija> Open, enterprise-grade public cloud based on OpenStack® technology.
<ntcbow> pa moze se i na tabletu vec potpisivati
<ivoks> https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digitalocean/suggestions/3572231-implement-openstack-as-backend
<matija> iskreno malo mi se povraca od pojma cloud
<matija> ljudima su puna usta toga
<ntcbow> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.is2.insign
<ivoks> da, veze se za sve i svasta
<ntcbow> ja se okrecem i ne slusam kad cujem tu cloud rijec
<matija> sve te aaS stvari su... a neznam, nije to lose
<matija> dok je to fino rasporedeno, neki cdn cloud
<matija> al ovak jebem mu cloud su ljduima 2 virtualke na zeljezu u hetzneru
<ntcbow> prije je se reklo cdn network
<ntcbow> bilo to virtualno ili fizicko
<ntcbow> pa i dan danas je mriza
<ntcbow> koja cloud
<ntcbow> marketing ljudi su izmislili tu rijec, meni je to blesavo
<matija> idem ljudi, ivoks dodi na ramstek u urnebes u cetvrtak pa mozemo pricat o cloudu :)
<ntcbow> i sve to ne pomaze protiv kumaraca
<ntcbow> odo i ja
<matija> ln, cao
<matija> uzivajte
<ntcbow> ubijat kumarce pa u  krpe
<ivoks> matija: u SAD-u sam
<ntcbow> bok :)
<ntcbow> oh
<ntcbow> rana vecer
<ntcbow> syfy channel
<ntcbow> oarr
<ntcbow> netflix
<ntcbow> uhh
<matija> ivoks: nisam znal, milsil sam da si tu
<ivoks> dva tjedna sam tu
<ntcbow> mogli smo sve svuda na svitu imat.. jebes internet kad je takav :(
<matija> nista, idem
<ntcbow> noc ljudi
<matija> uzivajte
<matija> ln, iako je ivoksu popodne taman :)
<ivoks> 5:15
<ivoks> pm
<matija> znam, da radim s amerima
<matija> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-09
<BotaniCar> jutrofski 
<BotaniCar> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/online_gaming # that about sums the end of my WoW career
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6YqCTOBZdk
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Avenged Sevenfold - Walk (Pantera cover 2006), Views: 1820317, Rating: 88.36744%
<BotaniCar> \m/
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> Dje si curo zgodna ( ® Edo Maajka )
<api984> jutar
<BotaniCar> http://vimeo.com/94502406 # kakav brutalan crtic :9 
<Mmike> mklje mlja
<BotaniCar> Mmike, SilverSpace, imate kakvog mehanicara za preporuciti izmedj sesveta i dubrave  ?
<Mmike> ne bas :/
<Mmike> sta bilo?
<BotaniCar> kocnice hrustaju, treba druge pakne stavit' 
<Mmike> mislis, diskove
<Mmike> imas tamo molydon negdje
<BotaniCar> mislim na kocione obloge, ako cemo picajzlat' 
<Mmike> SESVETE, Zagrebačka 63
<BotaniCar> Nda, vidzeh njih, radije bi nekog privatnika s kojim se mogu dogovoriti oko naknadnih radova kasnije , thx
<Mmike> mislim da nemas kocione obloge
<Mmike> osim ak nemas auto iz 1972 :D
<Mmike> neznam za privatnika
<Mmike> al' bus plocice negdje morao kupiti
<vileni_> kocione obloge = pakne?
<Mmike> a vjerojatno i potokarit diskove, ovisi koliko dugo ti hrustaju :)
<Mmike> vileni_, trebalo bi bit, da 
<vileni_> Mmike: pa i noviji auti imaju to
<jaizza> OMG
<Mmike> pakne?
<vileni_> na zadnjim kotacima :)
<Mmike> koji?
<BotaniCar> http://images.gasgoo.com/MiMgIzg0Njk5MzIwMA--/auto-part-seat-cordoba-vw-golf-brake-pad-d280-7183.jpg
<Mmike> dvojim jako da njegov auto ima
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma
<Mmike> koja godina ti je auto?
<jaizza> jedan kolega moždani prije par dana, drugi se požalio na bolove u prsima, otpeljali ga na hitnu, operirao srce jučer
<BotaniCar> 2007, rekao ti je vileni sve kaj se ima reci, neamju svi auti diskove
<jaizza> pa što se događa?
<Mmike> imaju :)
<Mmike> btw, brake pad = disk plocica
<Mmike> osim sto je i pakna
<BotaniCar> *sigh* ok, imaju 
<vileni_> vecina auta ima diskove, ali nemaju svi iza :)
<Mmike> ok, /me se kladi u ramstek u Urnebesu da njegova cordoba ima diskove i iza :)
 * Mmike gleda
<vileni_> a sto se tice mehanicara, ja znam dobar servis u dugom selu
<BotaniCar> rasprave o autima s srednjovjecnim muskarcima me uvijek podsjete na "rostilj" od 'ladnog piva :)
<vileni_> oko sesveta, bio sam samo u pegasu, oni su barem jeftini, a izmjena pakni nije nesto zahtjevna
<vileni_> to sam sam radio
<BotaniCar> vileni_: imam dobrog mestra na pol puta izmedju sesveta i bjelovara, htio bih nekog "pod nosom" 
<Mmike> vileni_, nije, ak imas di
<Mmike> ja se nebi vise zavuko pod auto nit da mi netko plati da to radim :)
<BotaniCar> Ni ja 
<vileni_> pa otkad sam u zg, nebi ni ja
<BotaniCar> Fakat nije nauka, ali mi se nece, ne za 100kn po kocnici
<Mmike> beh
<vileni_> ali barem imam servisera koji ce me pustiti da sam prckam ako zelim
 * Mmike je popusio ramstek
<Mmike> Front Brakes - Disc dimensions :	Vented Discs (256 mm)	Rear Brakes - Dics dimensions :	Drums (200 mm)
<BotaniCar> iss, kakav to bong imas mmika
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daklem, napred imas diskove, iza imas bubanj kocnice
<Mmike> napred imas plocice, iza imas pakne
<Mmike> veca je sansa da su ti se plocice potrosile
<Mmike> idi do auta, smotaj full lijevo (ili desno) i baci oko na plocice, sansa je da ces uspjet vidjet
<BotaniCar> dakle, mmike, mozes mom uhu dati da procjeni kaj se zdoslo ? :D
<BotaniCar> Cuje se , sunce mu garavo :D
<Mmike> ako ne, strateski upotrijebi kameru na mobitelu :)
<Mmike> mozes li odrediti dal' se cuje napred ili iza'/
<BotaniCar> Pegas > http://www.pegas.hr/auto-servis-mazda/ ? 
<Mmike> kol'ko ti KMova ima auto?
<BotaniCar> 64kilokilometra
<vileni_> BotaniCar: taj
<vileni_> 64kkm? pa to jedva razradjeno :)
<BotaniCar> A cuj, cele dane sam na poslu, kad da se vozim :D
 * BotaniCar vise koci nego vozi !
<vileni_> moj ima 226k, barem po satu :)
<vileni_> mogao bi jos toliko da ulozim koju kn u njega :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sansa da su ti pakne osle na 64k km je minimalna
<Mmike> osim ak nisi rucnu imao zategnutu par puta od zg do bj  :)
<vileni_> pa mozda je vozio sa rucnom gore cesto :)
<Mmike> :D :D
<BotaniCar> Obzirom da mi i zena vozi auto, ne garantiram za nista :) 
<vileni_> aaa, to je to
<Mmike> ja svaki put kad mijenjam zimske/ljetne gume, dok je auto dignut i bez kotaca, bacim oko na plocice
<jaizza> Mmike: kak poslije vratiš oko?
<BotaniCar> ima bumerang oko :) 
<vileni_> nikako ako su ugrijane plocice
 * Mmike cuje neki sum od neke zene :)
<BotaniCar> "kupila sam novi bumerang, nemrem se rijesiti starog" #1stworldproblems
 * Mmike nezna skonfigurirat wifi bez networkmanagera
 * Mmike se sramoti
<BotaniCar> to ti je kad neke stvari radis jednom per-computer , pa se pozabi :) 
<vileni_> imas pametnijeg posla vjerojatno .)
<jaizza> mmike ne zna da nezna
<Mmike> opet sum
<Mmike> nevjerojatno
<Mmike> kak' je taj irc evoluirao :D
<BotaniCar> cosmic noises , ne bi me cudilo da neki radista kao vlado12345 to gura na kanal 
<jelly-home> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<BotaniCar> Å¡Å¡Å Å Å Å¡Å¡Å Å Å Å Å¡
<jaizza> tak je moja kći išla kad je sjedila na kahlici i obavljala.. stvari
<Mmike> srala 
<Mmike> il' pisala?
<BotaniCar> Å¡rala 
<jaizza> stavila bi prst na usta i išla: šššššššššššš
<BotaniCar> ahhh, tak ste buchili da se nije mogla olaksati ! Bogica
<jaizza> moje dijete je bilo i ostalo zafrkant
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLk75fFXqH4 # \m/
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It, Views: 17640585, Rating: 96.99574%
<Mmike> obruT, jelly-home 
<BotaniCar> Mene zivo zaniam jel death metal pjevaci koji imaju onaj RARA glas , piju jaja prijekoncerta, ili kak cuvaju grlo 
<Mmike> kaj gori nesto na tresnjevci? 
<jelly-home> pojma
<Mmike> BotaniCar, www.autoevolution.com/engine/seat-cordoba-2002-16.html
<Mmike> tu pise da cordoba 2003-2009 ima diskove i napred i iza
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> tko ce znat :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u biti, kaj ti pise u prometnoj? :D
<BotaniCar> OK, ako imas pravo - imas pravo :) 
<BotaniCar> kajaznam kaj pise, ionak vise vjerujem webu nego tetki koja je u bazu vozila upisala "dobos kocnica" :) 
<BotaniCar> Iako, da mi je vidjet da netko ovu moju Grdobu natjera da ide 193 na sat .. 
<BotaniCar> kakav sam ja krelac, krivo sam si preveo "GROSS WEIGHT" kao "ocijedjena tezina" i buljim u podatak pokusavajuci zamisliti ocijedjeni auto :) 
<Mmike> no 
<Mmike> kaj pise :)
<Mmike> relevantno je :)
<BotaniCar> U autu mi je prometna :) 
 * BotaniCar ceka prvi hracak da doleti
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1510562_775458425797582_78132262_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/v/t1.0-9/1508183_775466072463484_1253094659_n.jpg?oh=fa11e77cfbebf6aff07641095c41ea8d&oe=53D6AB45
<Mmike> lijepo
<Mmike> tak da ak ti netko ukrade auto da mu bude lakse :D
<BotaniCar> Pre blag si prema meni :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako mi netko ukrade auto, sa ili bez papira , meni je isto ( see Majsi ) 
<BotaniCar> ioank ce ga poslat put Turske i/ili ga rastaviti za dijelove 
<BotaniCar> Rekao bih da se mogu je*at, ali sumnjam da bi videl sexa skoro, da mi ukradu auto
<Mmike> "Dude, I made an index of all my porn so it's searchable, and intelligent. Type in 'People that have sex with goats that are on fire' and the computer will respond 'Please specify type of goat.' "
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))
 * Mmike pokusava skuzit razliku izmedju Mazda6 i Mazda6 Facelift
<Mmike> 2005ta/2006ta
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1796601_786241438069898_1802228692_n.jpg # shadow sex 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jesi se napalio sad?
<BotaniCar> Kaj, bi pomogla ili samo uzivas u tudjoj patnji ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: radim statistiku
<BotaniCar> Ne vjerujem ti :) Matematicari mrze statistiku 
<jaizza> you got me there
<jaizza> :-)
<BotaniCar> OK, znajuci da to (statistika) nije istina, zakaj pitas ? 
<SilverSpace> dan jutro
<SilverSpace> lol sad pak nece laptop na net ni na jedan router
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel' moguce da ti jedan od tih access pointa nije hardverski ispravan ? Odnosno, jel moguce da vratis tvornicki firmware na sve ? 
<Mmike> www.jutarnji.hr/snazna-detonacija-na-zapadu-zagreba-nad-crnomercom-se-nadvio-gusti-crni-dim/1190006/
<Mmike> "Još se ne zna što je uzrok eksploziji niti točno mjesto otkuda suklja crni gusti dim.
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> osim sto se zna :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> jutarnji je definitivno najgora novina u nas
<SilverSpace> nije moguce :) samo dhcp zajebava i dd-wrt 
<BotaniCar> mislis dns :) 
<SilverSpace> dhcp http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/DNSMasq_as_DHCP_server
<BotaniCar> kak sad dhcp., neki dan ti je TCP radio, a imao si problema s resolvanjem imena :) Daj makni taj AP/APe , i/ili vrati tvornicki firmware
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol ne moze
<BotaniCar> Zasto ? 
<SilverSpace> orginal je na kineskom :)
<BotaniCar> pa kaj , za potrebe testa ne mora zauvijek ostati, samo da vidis da li se problem ponavlja 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa nećemo javno
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ni na /msg mi ne tipkas! Priznaj, koja ti to kolegica viri prek ramena i pita za mene :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa da mi te preotme
<jaizza> nemere
<jaizza> komad!
<BotaniCar> de budi ozbiljna, ni zakoita me nemre stalno trpit' , svako malo "mora na neku konferenciju na par dana"
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj, malo bi se zabavio pa bi mi se vratio?
<BotaniCar> Mislis da bi se zabavio ? :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ak ne bi, kaj će ti?
<BotaniCar> Pitam za msljenje, ti znas kolegicu 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: postoje žene s kojima se ne bi zabavljao?
<BotaniCar> Definitivno
<SilverSpace> slozeno 
<SilverSpace> bar za sad
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pisti mi u usima 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj si ti opet doma :)
<Mmike>  10:49:11 up 13:23, 10 users,  load average: 17.83, 11.21, 5.22
<Mmike> virtualizator, virtualizator
<SilverSpace> is
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na poslu sam, zake ? 
<SilverSpace> a gle DomaMuffin
<SilverSpace> jel ti se to zana spojila :)
<BotaniCar> dvojim , rije ce biti da sam ostavil irc doma i da je DSL rekonektao 
<BotaniCar> *prije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i, sastanak :D
<SilverSpace> samo sanstanchite
<Mmike> bofme
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F2B3_zjQLs
<datase> Mmike: Title: Inundacion CPD 2, Views: 441, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to :)
<Mmike> nekom procurilo po serveru :D
<Mmike> debug1: No more authentication methods to try.
<Mmike> Permission denied (publickey).
<Mmike> hm, nisam valjda vec otkaz dobio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> curi iz klime?
<Mmike> Das Ist Ein Dreck!
<SilverSpace> kaj i kod tebe procurilo 
<jelly> Mmike: pet minuta mi je trebalo da skuzim da je video rotiran za 90
<jelly> jos gledam kak to pod tlakom sprica i kak su cudno postavljene police
<Mmike> :D
<jaizza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lki_IeM6bQ
<datase> jaizza: Title: Homeless Lottery Winner, Views: 16216957, Rating: 98.689414%
<ivoks> dakle... ovaj sdp je tako dobar
<ivoks> da cu na sljedecim izborima po prvi put glasati za hdz
<jaizza> ivoks: pa ima i drugih opcija
<jaizza> recimo mali zeleni
<ivoks> ne, nema
<jaizza> hdz nije izbor
<ivoks> u biti, isao bi u gradjanski rat da se makne sdp s vlasti
<obruT> ivoks: za koga bi se borio, Karamarka ?
<ivoks> zato hdz, jer sve ostalo je raspivanje glasova
<ivoks> obruT: ne, protiv sdpa :-)
<ivoks> pa... pazi ovo
<obruT> da izbije gradjanski rat, dvije strane, hdz strana vs sdp strana, mislim da bih se potrudio nabaviti pokoju atomku i raznio drzavu u kurac
<ivoks> ministar financija je covjek koji tako dobro kuzi financije da je uzeo kredit 'u svicsrcima'
<obruT> mislim da se razumijemo, nisam glasao za SDP i nikad ni necu, bljuje mi se od njih
<obruT> isto tako mi se bljuje i od hdzovaca
<ivoks> milanovic je unistio lijevu opciju u hr
<obruT> Karamarka i Milanovica ne mogu smislit, nadam se da nikad necu morat u zivotu prici blizu njima
<obruT> osim naravno, ako predjem na islam :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> za to bi u americi dobio kaznu :-)
<ivoks> za tu recenicu
<ivoks> iako svi to misle hihi
<obruT> dobice se i u hrvackoj ak Karamarko dodje na vlast
<obruT> i za mnogo banalnije recenice recene iz zajebancije
<ivoks> apple kupuje beats audio
<ivoks> 3 milijarde
<BotaniCar> sto volim kad prisilim sam sebe da sjednem i nesto rijesim :) I, rijesim, makar sam se morao pola godine nagovarati :) Ima problema koje mi se gadi taknuti 
<ivoks> kud je svijet otisao... vise se plstio whatsapp
<BotaniCar> obruT: u opisanom scenariju prodajem kucu i dajem ti pare za nuklearku :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da je HDZ podmetnuo Milanovica u SDP, da ga unisti .. nemosh' slucajno biti takav
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: more more
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nema shanse, *takav* moras biti namjerno :) 
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> al ovaj je glup u pm
<ivoks> lako za to sto je glup, nego je bezobrazan
<BotaniCar> i bezobziran 
<ivoks> netko bi ga mogao mrknut zbog toga
<ivoks> ponasa se kao srednjovjekovni kralj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: brijem da je previse novca ulozeno u njega da ga maknu prije nego ga izmuzu ( tko god "oni" bili"
<jaizza> arogancija i moć - loša kombinacija
<ivoks> nitko tu nista ne muze
<ivoks> sve je sjebo :-)
<Mmike> glasat za HDZ?
<Mmike> prolupao konacno totalno?
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran, svakako ima entiteta kojima pase da odemo skroz u kua :) Kako ces inace napraviti jeftinu EU floridu za povlastene penzionere :) 
<ivoks> svi briju na zavjere
<ivoks> velim ti,, veca je vjerojatnpst da smo mi glupi
<BotaniCar> Dok ne nabavim dokaze, mogu samo brijati,da
<ivoks> tipkanje na mobu nije kul
<BotaniCar> Kaj si glup ako nemas izbora ? Ispast cemo glupi i na ovim izborima jer nemamo - izbora :)
<Mmike> imamo, naravno da imamo
<Mmike> sve sto nije HDZ ili SDP je bolje
<Mmike> (ok, ne sve :D)
<ivoks> al ne biramo drugo
<ivoks> znaci, glupi smo
<ivoks> evo, poglrdajmo orah
<Mmike> naravno da smo glupi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak je bolje kad mladez ne ide glasat' jer je rano jutro i juce su bili u disku, penzici glasaju za one koji im obecaju da ce im dati mirovinu ? Ti, ivoks i ja smo manjina bez utjecaja :9
<ivoks> za njih ce glasat mahom zagrepcani
<Mmike> ti si glasao za SDP
<Mmike> ivoks ce glasat za HDZ
<ivoks> nema sanse da za darkericu glasa netko iz zagore
<Mmike> vas dvojica, i vama slicni, ste problem :)
<ivoks> dakle, baceni glasovi
<ivoks> i tko ti ostaje?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja bi rado bio dio rjesenja, pomozi. za kog da glasam ; da nije jedan od dva main klana, a da efekt nije kao da sam podrapao listic ? 
<ivoks> nitko :-)
<ivoks> hns piggybacking na sdpu
<BotaniCar> misim, ovi su dokazali da ih ni ni-ikakva izlaznost na izbore ne sprecava da ih proglase valjanima .. a i da ih ponavlaju u beskraj, pusimo samo mi kaj placamo porez jer to kosta 
<Mmike> zash - baceni glasovi?
<ivoks> hdz izgubljen u prostoru i vremenu
<ivoks> cak ni nema kvalitetne desne stranke :-/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zato kaj ce nas nadglasati clanovi stranaka i penzioneri, jos bi se nekaj i desilo da na izbore izadju i ovi kojima je to rano jer su dan prije bili u disku, ali nece, jer tata jos uvijek daje kintu za kavu u bircu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, onda ti je isto :)
<Mmike> mislim, zash se uzbudjujes
<ivoks> nema bunta danas
<Mmike> sto se tebe tice, mosh i doma ostat :)
<SilverSpace> glas ide iz interesa 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i opet smo na pocetku, rado bi bio rjesenje a ne problem, ali nemam kako 
<ivoks> ljudima je dobro
<Mmike> imas
<Mmike> idi glasaj NE za HDZ i NE za SDP
<Mmike> (to sto ce neka od dvije te i dalje dobit izbore je nesh sasma drugo)
<BotaniCar> i onda ? Opet ce imati dovoljno glasaca ( partijasi i penzici) , neizlazenje nije opcija sto se vec pokazalo u praksi
<Mmike> i onda si opet na pocetku i sam kukas i jabmras :)
<BotaniCar> pa nije to nesh drugo, oko tog se sve vrti :9
<Mmike> JBRM
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nema bunta naravno kad je uvijek premalo ljudi koji nisu na jednoj ili drugoj interesnoj strani 
<SilverSpace> uvijek je nekome dobro i toga boli kita
<BotaniCar> Ako HDZ pobijedi na ovim izborima, ja se idem uclaniti u stranku, samo FYI 
<ivoks> pa pobijedit ce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti si svoj glas bacio u vjetar za lesara 
<ivoks> samo je pitanje koju ce malu 'razumnu' stranku uzeti u koaliciju
<SilverSpace> kaj je napravio nis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakva je to cudna logika? :)
<ivoks> lesar je klaun
<SilverSpace> nikad ni nece
<Mmike> bitno da karamarko nije klaun
<BotaniCar> lESAR JE KARIKATURA, ONO KAJ PLASI CVORKE NA POLJU, SAMO GLAS A NEMA DJELA 
<BotaniCar> pardon 
<Mmike> ma svejedno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ko je reko da nije 
<Mmike> kak je to 'glas u vjetar'
<Mmike> glas u vjetar je ostat doma
<Mmike> ili izac i prekrizit listic
<Mmike> isti kurac
<Mmike> mah, irelevantno je
<SilverSpace> na zalost kod nas je jako lose stanje
<SilverSpace> gledaju se uski interesi 
<SilverSpace> partijski mentalitet
<ivoks> nema nista lose s interesima
<ivoks> svi bi trebali glasati radi svojih interesa
<ivoks> problem je sto su interesi iskrivljeni
<SilverSpace> pa i glasaju 
<ivoks> interes nije osigurati dobro za svoju obitelj
<SilverSpace> naglasak je na "uski" :)
<ivoks> nego je interes opljackati
<ivoks> mlada demokracija
<Mmike> di se danas downloadiraju knjige?
<ivoks> trebalo je to polako uvesti
<SilverSpace> odoh curice zovu :) hebes politiku
<jaizza> otiš'o je, na pifu zvao me nije..
<ivoks> 128 izvanparlamentarnih stranaka
<BotaniCar> "curice" implicira da preferira nekaj mlado </trol>
<jaizza> ljudima u određenim godinama sam i ja curica
<ivoks> Antiprohibicionistička slobodarska stranka
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ti ljudi se vise ni ne sjecaju kak je to imati erekciju :)
<jaizza> odlično!
<jaizza> jedna briga manje
<ivoks> 12:33 - Na ulazu u sjedište policije u ukrajinskom gadu Maruipolu, sukobili su se separatisti i ukrajinske snage. Pri tome je, javlja Reuters, poginulo soma ljudi.
<ivoks> typo mijenja cijeli dogadjaj
<Mmike> soma?
<Mmike> aha, osam :D
<ivoks> 12:46 - Ukrajinska vlada poslala je u M , grad u kojem živi pola milijuna stanovnika, nekoliko vojnih vozila.
<ivoks> 13:01 -  U gradsku bonicu pristužu ranjenici s rpostrijelnim ranama, javlja RT.
<ivoks> tipkanje je bas davez, ha
<jaizza> osam ljudi poginulo - baš smiješno
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<api984> poslat RAMBA tamo da napravi reda...
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: si tu ? ping ling ming
<Mmike> odo rucat
<Mmike> ajte
<banderaz> ako je "paste" s index.hr, nikakvo cudo
<banderaz> nema clanka koji nema hrpu greski
<jelly> twitter shitter
<banderaz> "Antiprohibicionistička slobodarska stranka" - what?
<jelly> ASS
<banderaz> to se valjda neko sprdo
<jelly> sad si skuzio? :-)
<banderaz> xD
<banderaz> ENGLESKI: 	Anti-Prohibitionist Freedom-Loving Party 
<banderaz> Period of Activity: 1992-03-06 / 2000-11-20. 
<jelly> http://hidra.srce.hr/webpac-hidra-ths2/?rm=results&show_full=1&f=IDths&v=028395
<banderaz> ASS [acronym] 
<banderaz> mogo bi i ja osnovat stranku
<banderaz> par njih
<BotaniCar|2> Je, ali onda ces se morati javno izloziti pa bi te mogli naci ovi kaj su investirali u mintalice :) 
<banderaz> necu, ja dejstvujem iz sjene
 * banderaz je kriminalni mastermind
<BotaniCar|2> Also, osoba koja je jezicki zbunjena :)
<banderaz> slap
<BotaniCar|2> Cesaric ?
<banderaz> penguin slap
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro smo te istrenirali :)
<banderaz> samo sam lijen tipkat
<jelly> Jedinstvena Ekonomska Banderazova Organizacija
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<banderaz> +1
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/234567/1/Vozaci-Taxi-Cammea-strajkali-zbog-niskih-placa-i-losih-uvjeta-rada?fb_action_ids=10203546648574036&fb_action_types=og.comments  # "mi bismo mjesečno trebali raditi 48 sati" << WTF
<banderaz> rvacka ce se preorijentirat na mintanje
<banderaz> valjda typo
<jelly> to moze ici tamo di imas jeftinu struju
<banderaz> izvor je index.hr ziher
<BotaniCar|2> "Zanimljivo je to kako direktor SLUĆAJNO boravi u Osijeku radi nadgradnje sustava i onda slučajno podijeli onako usput 15 otkaza u dispečerskom centru plus nas 5 i tako dokaže kako je oćuvanje radnih mjesta bio opravdan razlog za oprost 7,5 miliona kuna prema državi. " ( komentator je jedan od spomenute 5orice ) 
<jelly> SLUĆAJNO [...] slučajno # ... kak?
<BotaniCar|2> keyboard virtuoso :) Banderaz radi lekturu komentara :) 
<banderaz> xD
<banderaz> TYPO
<BotaniCar|2> Meh, vise sam za sadrzaj nego formu ( osim kad jebuckam po ircu) , dobro je napisao .. oslobodili ih placanja silnih milja na racun ocuvanih radnih mjesta , ali kakvih 
<jaizza> jelly: oćuvanje
<BotaniCar|2> ćutim žustru raspru 
<banderaz> hr slova su ionak precijenjena
<banderaz> treba ih ukinut
<jelly> јесте
<BotaniCar|2> 01010100 01100001 01101011 01101111 00100000 01101010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100100 01110010 01110101 01100111 01101111 01110110 01101001
 * jelly ošamari BotaniCar|2a ovećom pastrmkom
 * BotaniCar|2 prihvati udarac i okrene drug obraz u najboljem krscanskom maniru ( kad dovrsis s tom ribom, dash mi ju ? )
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zastrasujuci-slucaj-franciskovic-sdp-protivnike-trpa-u-ludnicu/745271.aspx
<jelly> dam, nikad navikao na riječnu ribu
<BotaniCar|2> Mozda da odem nauciti pecati, pa da se mogu oshamariti i sam 
<jelly> > Psihijatrica koja mu je dala dijagnozu napisala je da je natprosječno inteligentan pa zna prikrivati znakove svoje psihičke bolesti # od ovog se ne možeš obranit da hoćeš
<BotaniCar|2> Uz to "Pretresom Franciškovićevog stana pronađen je asortiman oružja za koje nije imao dozvolu, te je završio u pritvoru." , meni je sklonost skupljanju oruzja u stanu sama po sebi znakovita. To se zakopa u dvoristu 
<jelly> takve psihijatre bi prvo trebalo na pregled, pitanje je dal oni mogu prepoznati ikoga zdravog 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ak je stan u zgradi, možda nema relevantno dvorišće 
 * BotaniCar|2 se pukne smijat'
<markosejic> he he 
<markosejic> rolf
<SilverSpace> ah
<jaizza> komad
<jaizza> su ti curice bile dobre?
<SilverSpace> nego sta :)
<SilverSpace> platile cugu 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: fakat si mi predaleko da te zovem na cugu :)
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> e cmoknula bih te sad da si bliže :-D
<jaizza> (strogo u obraz!)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ranit cu se 
<SilverSpace> jebo google kad ti treba nesto nemrem nac
<BotaniCar|2> Zovi Franciskovica da te rani, jos i neku paru uberes od osiguranja :)
<SilverSpace> vise od amera nis ne kupujem gori su od kineza sa spamanjem 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: psssss strpat ce te u ludaru 
<BotaniCar|2> Besplatni medikamenti , primjenjeni od strane profesionalaca ? Di trebam potpisati ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> radi tko tu aktivno s Oracletom?
<SilverSpace> hm
<vileni_> ja aktivno upisujem sifru za mrezni share gdje je oracle svako toliko
<vileni_> neznam koliko ti to pomaze
<jaizza> vileni_: :-)
<jaizza> ne baš
<BotaniCar|2> Ja galamim na DB admina kod $partnera svakomalo, on administrira Orakl :9
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: pribavi kontakt
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: reci da ga atraktivna, bujna mlada, plavuša želi povremeno gnjaviti 
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: msg
<obruT> moje aplikacije se spajaju na oracle redovito ak to sto znaci...
<vileni_> jaizza: imas takvu na poslu? :)
<obruT> upoznaj nas :)
<jaizza> vileni_: ne
<jaizza> vileni_: kaj treba znati kak zgledam zapravo
<jaizza> vileni_: nek si mašta čovjek 
<jaizza> meni bu dobro, a bude i njemu
<jaizza> obruT: ah ti si onaj s druge strane
<obruT> yep, moji losi queriji ubijaju bazu :)
<jaizza> obruT: znla sam!
<BotaniCar|2> ja ubi'm bazu i bez kverija :) 
<vileni_> select *
<BotaniCar|2> service $imebaze umri
<jaizza> obruT: bio si mi sumnjiv čim sam nick ugledala
<vileni_> da, sav je naopako
<jaizza> vileni_: pa da!
<SilverSpace> ovaj http://www.conrad.hr je skup ja kupio pet kom necega koliko kod njih dode 1 kom
<jelly> yep, ali imaju svacega na jednom mjestu
<SilverSpace> od njih sam stalno kupovao elektroniku do devedesete
<SilverSpace> to je bila mukotrpna procedura
<SilverSpace> banka u Yu koma placanje prema van 
<jelly> Citroen Hrvatska spama, ID=SPAM_CITR ; client_address==195.154.153.0/24 ; sender==psa@tnet.neolane.net ; \[...]
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> da, i ja sam dobio
<ivoks> wuff wuff umjesto bella
<ivoks> evo, vec sam mislio optuziti nekog ubuntu developera
<ivoks> ali ovu retardiranu glupost je napravio debian maintainer
<ivoks> $ grep Wuff debian/screenrc 
<ivoks> vbell_msg "   Wuff  ----  Wuff!!  "
<ivoks> i onda kad stisnes tab, 'Wuff ---- Wuff' ti prekrije terminal i stoji tamo 5 sekundi
<ivoks> ne terminal, prompt
<jelly> meni to ide u tab title od konsole
<ivoks> eh
<jelly> ivoks: ukljuci nethack mod!
<obruT> "korisnik ima problema s uslugom"
<obruT> sad bih najradije odgovorio: "admin ima problema s prijavom"
<obruT> pa kad odgovore: "kakav problem s prijavom", odogovorit im: "kakav problem s uslugom" :P
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: imas sekundu za msg ? 
<jelly> obruT: odgovori sa linkom na ESR'ov Smart Questions esej
<jelly> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise
<obruT> ma dzabe to sve... vec smo miljon puta odgovarali dajte malo preciznije sto ne radi pa nikako da nauce
<vileni> meni stalno "nesto mi ne radi, dodji vidi"
<jelly> u tom slucaju copy/pasteas zadnji takav odgovor, Close -> Incomplete
<vileni> ili da preventivno pregledam da li ona dobro skida pdf sa interneta
<vileni> na 10. katu
<jelly> kod nas je Resolution: Nekompletno iz nekog razloga
<vileni> ozivio server koji se razletio pri apgrejdu na 10.04
<vileni> samo 4 godine je cekao da dodje na red :)
<jaizza> ljudovi, ostajte mi dobro
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> ovaj caj udara ko droga
<SilverSpace> limun biber
<vrodic> obruT, zvuci kao da trebas boljeg managera :)
<vrodic> ono gore sa prijavom problema
<SilverSpace> tko pise ovakve vijesti http://www.24sata.hr/cudne-vijesti/voditeljica-se-zamalo-upucala-u-glavu-pneumatskim-pistoljem-365901
<SilverSpace> fakat bi mi trebao za ovakve novinare jedan takav 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ispravan komentar na tu vijest je: koja krava
<jelly> doduse, kriva vrsta pistolja, nije onaj iz klaonice
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> je krava ali ti ne moze nis biti to samo u filmovima ti pistolji izbacuju cavle na taj nacin
<jelly> plejanje .MOD datoteke, drito iz arhive
<jelly> vlc ftp://c-82-209-179-94.cust.bredband2.com/pub/chip/Modland/modules/Protracker/-%20unknown/exceedingly.silly.mod
<vrodic> opa, ftp old school :)
<vrodic> vlc http://api.modarchive.org/downloads.php?moduleid=34633#CONDOMC.MOD
 * jelly fears the CONDOMC
<vrodic> stara dobra stvar :)
<vrodic> odoh
<jelly> ah, 9fingers
<SilverSpace> bemti zaboravio gledati f1
<SilverSpace> trening
<jelly> kako disejblat da Chrome prikaze svoju 404 stranicu umjesto originalne?
<jelly> Firefox ne prikazuje gorsku sluzbu spasavanja na http://www.net.hr/404
<jelly> a chrome da
<ivoks> nexus 5, da ili ne
<banderaz> ja vidjam neki vic
<SilverSpace> izludit ce me ovaj dd-wrt :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<jelly> poludi bejbe, radi sto ti padne na pamet
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemres vjerovati nesux radio cjeli dan i onda otiso prosetati sat vremena i vratio se i sad nexus vise nece na net
<SilverSpace> uredno se spoji na router 
<SilverSpace> ali ne otvara stranice
<jelly> zato sto si ga gledao
<banderaz> imas los ruter
<SilverSpace> dd-wrt je gore
<SilverSpace> metar od routera
<SilverSpace> pa kaj bi jos
<SilverSpace> banderaz: ^^
<jelly> previse blizu?
<jelly> (samo se napola salim, meni mobitel radi bolje kad je bar metar-dva udaljen nego odmah pored)
<jelly> i link na drugi router radi bolje kad je na 25-30mW nego nafrljen
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> stavio dhcp ip prema mac adresi postavo sve prema wiki 
<SilverSpace> bemu na kraju cu mu staviti openwrt gore 
<SilverSpace> da vidim kak ce se sa njime ponasati 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAsV5-Hv-7U 
<datase> jelly: Title: Don McLean- American Pie (with Lyrics), Views: 24309956, Rating: 97.906074%
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: sad jesam :)
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeDOMA> aaaa
<MmikeDOMA> flje
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj si nocnu poceo radit
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<MmikeDOMA> dobro
<MmikeDOMA> KAJ moram stavit u network/interfaces da mi wireless prodari
<jelly-home> #iface eth1 inet dhcp
<jelly-home> #    wpa-conf /home/jelly/.wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf
<jelly-home> :-D
<MmikeDOMA> www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW7PKjH5LR8&list=UUpko_-a4wgz2u_DgDgd9fqA&src_vid=kbjxBNx1_Hg&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_1265258989
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: Americans Taste Test Japanese Snacks, Views: 1444236, Rating: 94.544868%
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, pa
<MmikeDOMA> wpa_passphrase ssid
<MmikeDOMA> pa napisem key
<jelly-home> ne.
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda to spejstam u /etc/network/interfaces
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<jelly-home> to mi nije radilo.  Ovo jest.
<jelly-home> ymmv.
<MmikeDOMA> znaci ono sto pljune wpa_passwphrase turnem u taj .conf ?
<MmikeDOMA> aj pejstaj taj .conf na jebomepas
<MmikeDOMA> skremblaj key, dakako :)
<jelly-home> pa da znas moj wifi!
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> znam for a fact da ti se mama kupa gola! 
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<jelly-home> o.O
 * MmikeDOMA se sjeca kad je prvi put cuo jellyja da to veli nekom u flylabu :)
<jelly-home> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<jelly-home> ohshi, zaboravio sam MAC promijenit
 * banderaz pali hacktoolse
<MmikeDOMA> cini da je nekud drugud problem
<MmikeDOMA> ne radi ni ovak :D
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, ako to ne uspije onda ovo: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-0UnWBiEnQOQ/U2yvf0WnGJI/AAAAAAAAC2M/BDwg5n7MmqI/w506-h652/Prayer+In+Server+Room.jpg
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: u stvari , bum te pital u /q, dok se nas dva pogodimo .. 
<MmikeDOMA> pitaj ga da svi vidimo kaj sad
<DomaMuffin> ma, puppet, ne zanima te ta arhaicna tehnologija u doba clouda :) 
<DomaMuffin> imam 74k gresaa kao Importing report report-7949-314.yaml at 2014-05-09 20:38 CEST | Validation failed: Host already has a report for time and kind
<DomaMuffin> a vrijeme tocno i serveri nisu klonirani pa da se zbog certifikata kolju 
<DomaMuffin> *76k gresaka
<MmikeDOMA> wlan0: No suitable network found
<MmikeDOMA> ma sta!
<MmikeDOMA> eh, pupet
<SilverSpace> hm kaj zaraza wifi problema se siri 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam
<MmikeDOMA> bound to 192.168.10.5 -- renewal in 39492 seconds.
<MmikeDOMA> ha!
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, thnx
<MmikeDOMA> radi
<jelly-home> \o/
<MmikeDOMA> onaj scan_ssid je trebalo turit na 1
<MmikeDOMA> jer mi je skriven AP
<jelly-home> hm, mislim da je i moj bio skriven, te da je bssid= to rjesavao
<DomaMuffin> ja,kad sakrijem SSID, ni AP-nosioc ga ne vidi !
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra večer :)
<SilverSpace> metar od routerasvako vece
<SilverSpace> svako vece
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kak mozes sakriti SSID
<SilverSpace> samo od amatera
<DomaMuffin> Turis pod tepih, ili mu velis da ne broadcasta, koje ti je lakse
<SilverSpace> ili router stavis pod lonac
<SilverSpace> tepih ne pali 
<SilverSpace> probao :P
<DomaMuffin> Da,ne blokira bas :) Lonci su bolji 
<SilverSpace> pretis lonac
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, ja sam pro, mogu ti i SSD sakrit' :) 
<SilverSpace> to i ja zaturim pa neznam di mi je 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ja ga sakrijem sa "ssh root@tp-link wifi down"
<banderaz> ja se drzim aluminijske folije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dd-wrt ce me doci glave nemres vjerovat kaj me hebe 
<SilverSpace> dva dana doma radio kod mene bez frke 
<SilverSpace> i sad radi 
<SilverSpace> samo malo pol uredaja ide na net druga polovica ne 
 * MmikeDOMA tak malo zna o svemu
<MmikeDOMA> uzas
<MmikeDOMA> idem s enapit od muke
<MmikeDOMA> ajte
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa kaj je sad bilo
<SilverSpace> ponovo skolica :)
<banderaz> ma ubuntu sux
<banderaz> burn it
<MmikeDOMA> make: dh_modaliases: Command not found
<MmikeDOMA> wtf?
<MmikeDOMA> a instalirano je
<MmikeDOMA> 1 mario@BUNTOR ~/storage/mining/flgrx/build/fglrx-14.10.1006> dh_modaliases 
<MmikeDOMA> dh_modaliases: cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, sve je bilo! sve :D
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, radi onaj cts-virtuci, al' mu treba 15 minuta za instalirat virtualku
<MmikeDOMA> s tim da opce nisam siguran da dobro radim to :) 
<MmikeDOMA> a'l, sutra cemo dalje
<ivoks> da, dugo mu treba
<ivoks> virtualka u virtualki bez fast-path installera dugo traje
<ivoks> d-i je ubojito spor
<banderaz> virtualka u virtualki, perverzno
<MmikeDOMA> sto je fast-path installer?
<MmikeDOMA> d-i je spor, da
<ivoks> cloud installer u ubuntuu
<ivoks> pogledaj konfu za virtuci
<ivoks> mozes omoguciti fast-path
<MmikeDOMA> al' brijem da je najveci bed sto svaka ta virtualka skida image s interneta + ne bere moj apt-cacher-ng, nego isto skida s itnerneta
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, glavni maas node ima na sebi apt-squid, al' to ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> odduse, mozda sam i ja to potrgao :D
<ivoks> velim, fast-path
<MmikeDOMA> yup
<MmikeDOMA> cem pogledam
<ivoks> to je image koji se samo baci na virtualku
<ivoks> 2 minute
<MmikeDOMA> jel' to ma veze s cirros/cirrus/kakovec?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> cirros je mali os
<ivoks> koji stane u 64MB RAMa
<ivoks> fast-path je ubuntu cloud installer
 * MmikeDOMA mora jos PUNO zganaca pojest
<ivoks> astokes.org/using-fastpath-installer-maas/
<DomaMuffin> Kaj, ides na ultrazvuk, pa da smiris plinove ? 
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: nove stvari, ha
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, reko mi ed da si mu reko da je james digao stomilijardi virtualki u malo vremena - to je radio sa tim cts-virtucijem isto, ili?
<ivoks> dugo si camio u old school sustavu :)
<MmikeDOMA> da nove stvari
<MmikeDOMA> stari moj
<ivoks> dobrodosao u igraonicu :D
<MmikeDOMA> SVE je novo
<MmikeDOMA> osim pajtona
<MmikeDOMA> to, kao, nesto znam
<MmikeDOMA> al' nisam opce jos doso do toga :D
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: 78000 virtualki
<MmikeDOMA> da, rekao je 70k, reko... krivo si ga cuo nesto :)
<MmikeDOMA> mozda 7k, ne 70k :)
<ivoks> svjetski rekord, da
<MmikeDOMA> a, to je s tim virtucijem radio, ili?
<ivoks> nista, kurcenje :)
<ivoks> testiranje skalabilnosti
<ivoks> meni je puno veca fora sto je jedan kanadjanin napravio
<ivoks> lik je na jednom stroju podinuo stotine i stotine containera
<ivoks> slozio izmedju njih ipv6
<ivoks> simulirao zemlje i latencije izmedju njih
<ivoks> poslozio rute
<ivoks> i onda se spojis na container i tracerutas iz fejk kine u fejk brazil
<ivoks> i tcp izmedju strojeva radi
<ivoks> a ima i izlaz prema van, preko ipv4 :)
<ivoks> perverzije :)
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> bas perverzije :)
<ivoks> dobio nagradu za to
<ivoks> ma upoznat ces puno ekipe koji su...
<ivoks> ...prepametni :)
<MmikeDOMA> da,
<MmikeDOMA> ja se osjecam, onak
<ivoks> gledas, slusas i mislis si koju k ovaj jede :)
<MmikeDOMA> malo mentally impaired :)
<ivoks> jedan lik
<ivoks> zeli imati siguran laptop
<ivoks> i sve buildati iz sourcea
<ivoks> bez i jednog binarya
<ivoks> i napravio je to
<ivoks> ne zelim ni pokusati ponoviti kako je to izveo
<MmikeDOMA> ja znam da MORAM prije nego odem na more kupiti SSD za laptop i nagurati bar 16 ako ne i 32 gige rama u isti
<DomaMuffin> Pda, kloniras si njegovu makinu :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: ukljucujuci firmver? 
<ivoks> jelly-home: ma lik je rucno upisivao asembler
<ivoks> firmware je najmanji problem :)
<jelly-home> beg to differ
<ivoks> velim, necu ni pokusati ponoviti kako, jer cu nesto krivo reci
<banderaz> jel pregledo cijeli klon
<jelly-home> dzaba sve to bilo ak ima BIOS sa SMM-om unutra
<banderaz> kod*
<ivoks> nema bios
<ivoks> chrombook s EFI-em
<jelly-home> EFI je jos gori
<MmikeDOMA> ja idem malo van setat
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ti ides na drugi sprint next week?
<ivoks> da
<MmikeDOMA> kul
<MmikeDOMA> vidimo se onda na murteru :)
<MmikeDOMA> oso sam
<jelly-home> ivoks: sad nek to ponovi sa stvarno otvorenim hardverom, https://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-laptop
<jelly-home> :->
<jelly-home> (well, otvorenim koliko moze biti bez da imas svoj foundry)
<SilverSpace> odoh ln
<DomaMuffin> ono kad iskonfiguriras takav report da zakoljes nagios server 
<jelly-home> kad?
<DomaMuffin> sad, cini se :) 
<DomaMuffin> The gateway did not receive a timely response from the upstream server or application. # da, sad
<DomaMuffin> cini se da alert report u vremenu od-kad-si-instaliran do danas nije dobra ideja 
<DomaMuffin> sad, jel trimat' logove, ili stavit' bazu negdje dje je brze .) Moram pitat' shefa kak smo s parama 
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da cu mu izaci iz ureda prije nego sam usao :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ti si i HDMI kablove turnuo u zid ? 
<jelly-home> da
<DomaMuffin> koliko je dug najduzi koji si zakopao ?
<jelly-home> a ko monitorira nagios?!
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: 20m
<jelly-home> (radi)
<DomaMuffin> opa ! na kol'koj rezi vrtis monitot na tom kablu ? ja s 10m ne mogu dobiti 1920x1200 , moram na 1920x1024 spustiti da maknem flicker
<jelly-home> TV 1080p60
<DomaMuffin> kabl je bio najjeftiniji nabavljiv ofc
<jelly-home> naravno
<DomaMuffin> javi ako uspjesno probas x1200 na necem ,da te pitam di nabaviti kabl 
<jelly-home> chipoteka je bila prvo mjesto di sam uopce nasao 20m, vecina ima do 15
<DomaMuffin> da
<OneKorea> kako od foldera sa raznim stvarima napraviti image koji mogu mountat sa mount -o loop,rw ? ISO i UDF su read-only
<jelly-home> a gle, 1920x1080 na 60 je cca ista frekvencija / bandwidth kao 1920x1200 na 50Hz
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: VHD(X) ? ili koji je vec linux format za virtualne diskove
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ne znam kaj bi rekao, jedno hoce, jedno ne 
<OneKorea> ima neki tool za to kao mkisofs?
<jelly-home> OneKorea: mkfs.ext4 ?
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: fakat ne znam, ja se ne bi hebao s imagetom, imam svugdje dost bendvita da sheram folder
<jelly-home> napravis veliku praznu datoteku, i formatiras je na koji god filesystem volis
<OneKorea> ext4 huhm, neznam jel to moze
<jelly-home> zasto ne bi moglo?
<DomaMuffin> jos 175 rata za kredit i stan je moj ! 
<jelly-home> w00t
<jelly-home> jos samo 92 rate ovdje, i vratit burazu nekih 20k
<DomaMuffin> EE, al, koliko je kvadrat kostao kad si ti kupio, a koliko kad sam ja :) Ja sam ispusio maksimalno 
<DomaMuffin> Instalirao sam 3D map view za nagios, odvratno :) 
<jelly-home> ¯\_(😐)_/¯
<OneKorea> eto napravio sam ext2 file i radi. izgleda da sad to nemoram mountat sa loop uopce? to mi bas nije jasno...
<jelly-home> noviji mount automatski pretpostavi -o loop ako je izvor obicna datoteka a ne device
<jelly-home> radit ce i sa -o loop
<OneKorea> pa da evo bas isprobavam radi i sa i bez
<OneKorea> pa mi nije jasno to nikako
<OneKorea> znaci ista je stvar
<DomaMuffin> multiusering na androidima u stvari cisto fajn radi 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-10
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v61KRYqhefg # Kula od karata, kara od Kulata ! :) 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Sick Rhyme Sayazz - 15 - Pocasna Loza (Feat. Dash & Koolade) (Prod. Dash), Views: 24941, Rating: 99.338846%
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> Jutrofski :) 
<MmikeRMRM> nj
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> njak njak 
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<DomaMuffin> "system interrupts" mi uzeo 100% CPU :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jel' se moze napravit slipstrimana instalacija 7ice, k'o sto se moglo nekad s XPjima?
<Mmike> da imam sve apdejte i to sve ukljuceno?
<DomaMuffin> Moze
<Mmike> PA PADNI MI NA GRUDI
<Mmike> kako? :D
<DomaMuffin> Al, nema smisla
<Mmike> zakai?
<DomaMuffin> zato kaj ces to napraviti, i za mjesec dana imati bloatan medij, novi updateoFi ce superseedati stare i opet bush povlacil zetabajte
<DomaMuffin> Plus kaj sad nemas KBove za download, doktrina je da se sve skida s neta
<Mmike> uzas :/
<Mmike> instaliramwindowse i moram 300 megi pokupit
<Mmike> sto je manji bed
<Mmike> veci je bed sto traje eonima da se to instalira
<DomaMuffin> Ma kita,a ne uzas, stavis da se downloada/apdejta i zaboravis, prioretizirano je da ne ometa redovne aktivnosti
<DomaMuffin> Nda, install part je dosada
<Mmike> bas sam mjerio neki dan, kak sam se gnajvio sa mintalicom - instalacija windoza + apdejti + driveri = preko sat i pol
<DomaMuffin> i opetovani restarti .. tu ne znam kaj da ti velim, to je tak 
<Mmike> isti kufer na ubuntuu = 20 minuta
<Mmike> ugl
<DomaMuffin> Je, meni treba jedno 2x manje da pojedem kilu banana, nego kilu naranci 
<Mmike> ja bi to napravio, ak mi za pol smanji vrijeme instsalacije, super mi je smanjilo
<Mmike> kilu naranci pojest, wowowo, da mi je to vidjet :D
<DomaMuffin> to samo silverspace radi, i onda se zali na probavu :D
<DomaMuffin> Ovo "padni mi na grudi" je iz Asterixa :) Sad sam se sjetio da sam to tam prvi put cuo/procitao :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci na dd > bs=1M 
<SilverSpace> ili bs=2M negdje pise u uputstvima 1m a negdje 2m
<SilverSpace> U nedostatku argumenata protivnici cijepljenja pozivaju se na vjeru!
<DomaMuffin> Pda, ne vjeruju da im namecemo svoj stav :) 
<SilverSpace> instalirao sam OpenWrt na Rpi 
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> trening
<infy-> o/
<markosejic> d dan
<DomaMuffin> ho, cini se da mi se kanta na poslu vise ne blesira u 20h :) Neki nagios kua za OSD sam imao instaliran, samo sam to maknuo .. ne kuzim samo zakaj uvijek u 20h, nije imao neki scheduled task u to doba .. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: mali zeleni 
<Davor1> obrut jes tu?
<Davor1> https://www.getonsip.com/
<Davor1> http://ekiga.org/
<Davor1> ovo gori ti je rješenje za sip. Skroz je stabilno (za sad).
<Davor1> Ako oććeš zovi:   predradnik@getonsip.com 
<Davor1> free test zvučnika i mikrofona:  sip:301@ideasip.com
<Davor1> Ruča san juhu, puru i komad zviri. Jel to dobro?
<Davor1> Da ne bude zabune kod Zagoraca, naša bodulska pura je nešto slično vašin žgancima.
<Davor1> Od iste je sirovine
<Davor1> A još je zovemo i kaša
<jelly-home> wtf je pozivni 036
<jelly-home> vjerojatno spammer, +385 36 715 118 zvonilo manje od sekunde
<jelly-home> Davor1: a sto je zvir? 
<Davor1> Zvijer. Konkretno kokoš
<Davor1> iliti kokoška
<Davor1> U svakom slučaju nekakva neman
<Davor1> http://imenik.t-com.hr/show?action=pretraga&type=pretraziPoBroju   ode uopće nama 036
<Davor1> *nema
<ivoks> ceph ima dosta dobar self healing sistem
<ivoks> steta sto mu treba 10+ gbps mreza da to izvede u razumnom roku :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je sutra utrka?!
<Mmike> o srcanih ti mana
<jelly-home> prosla tri tjedna
<Mmike> tak brzo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zash fetl nije napravio vrijeme u q3?
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: izgleda da mu mjenjac otiso 
<markosejic> testirao novi elementary os  daly build
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1636.PNG
<SilverSpace> rpi kao router
<SilverSpace> radi
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvatske-sume-pocele-naplacivati-izlete-i-voznju-biciklom-u-prirodi/745625.aspx
<Mmike> o LOL :
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da
<DomaMuffin> Meni fakat nije smijesno. S kojim pravom naplacuju upotrebu javnog dobra ? Jos mi je jasno za odmaralista koja odrzavaju, ali staze , koje su ljudi sami uprtili ?!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj, ti se jos sekiras i uznemiravas? :)
<DomaMuffin> dOBIL BI FLISKU OD MENE DA POKUSA NAPLATITI, JEDVA CEKAM IDUCU SETNJU 
<DomaMuffin> pardon
<Mmike> onaj maldonado je diletant
<Mmike> lik se zabio u zid k'o debil
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ne zbog sebe, ali imam dete jebate, pa u cem ce zivjet ? 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa, lose ce mu bit u .hr, cini se
<Mmike> mislmi
<Mmike> to je jasno k'o dan :)
<Mmike> idem prat svoje dete
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam novi rpi 
<SilverSpace> 100% bude inovacija koje i ja zelim
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ti si rekao da zraubane diskove tokare, ne mijenjaju ? sad sam pogledao svoje .. mila majko :) 
<Mmike> diskove ili plocice?
<DomaMuffin> diskove, ono o sto se plocice trljaju kad kocim
<Mmike> diskovi se u biti ne tokare
<Mmike> ak su izraubani kupis nove
<Mmike> samo kaj diskovi kostaju
<Mmike> tipa, plocice su 300-500 kuna, diskovi su 2000-4000 kuna
<Mmike> e, al' ak nisu jako zraubani mogu se potokarit
<Mmike> al' su onda tanji, kocnica je dublja, kad se griju vise nemaju ista svojstva, blabla
<Mmike> sad, ak se ne vozis k'o inkarnacija nikija laude i schumacherovog duha to bi ti trebalo bit manje bitno
<Mmike> ugl, ak su ti diskovi jako jako sjebati bolje ti je kupit nove
<Mmike> a kakve su ti plocice?
<DomaMuffin> Nepostojece :) 
<DomaMuffin> Gledam, imao sam dve post-zimske epizode kad sam se vozio s kamencicima koji su mi upali unutra, ostavili su ~2mm udubine po cijeloj povrsini. 
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam jel to vec kriticno, ili ce mi bit dovoljno dobre ( jbg, moram paru pripremiti za servis, pa mi nije isto 300kn i 2kilokune) 
<DomaMuffin> nasao sam "bard's tale" za android, ako se tko sjeca. Skinem apk od 15Mb i cudim se kak su tak hebenu grafiku ( pogledo sam prije skidanja gejmplej na youtubetu) spremili u tak malo. Veli mi igra po pokretanju da treba jos malo povuc s neta ; jos malo je 2.5GB 
<Mmike> http://www.calamitiesofnature.com/archive/?c=559
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kak mislis - nepostojece?
<Mmike> bard's tale
<Mmike> ooooooooo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to NECEMO instalirat
<DomaMuffin> Ma, znas kak plocica ima onaj "meksi" dio kojim kocis, i "tvrdji" koji joj je nosac, doslo je do ovog tvrdjeg :) 
<Davor1> http://freeweb.optinet.hr/~dbergam3/zarada/stfrppk.html  igustin, jaizza, obrut... sestre i braćo linuxaši, u 20.55 kliknite ovaj link
<DomaMuffin> Jel smijem prije ? Ako malog spremim spavati, garantiram da necu izdrzati budan ni 10 minuta :) 
<DomaMuffin> I, jel dobijem puno novaca ako kliknem ? :D
<DomaMuffin> Ja klikn'o , pa kak bude, prozor je anoniman :D
<Davor1> DomaMuffin neznan koliko ćeš ti dobiti, a ja san dobija ovoliko: http://freeweb.optinet.hr/~dbergam3/zarada/pmcdkz.html
<DomaMuffin> cekaj, zajebavas, fakat zelis da ti klikcemo na linkove da dobijas sitnu paru ? 
<Davor1> ne. Ja ne zarađujen klikanjen. Nije to klik program. Radi se o MLM-u i nema nijakvog klikanja. Na tom linku je za 1 sat poslovna konferencija pa pridružite se.
<DomaMuffin> *phew*
<DomaMuffin> Srecom, MLM me zanima otprilike koliko i klik tu get mani sheme, sretno
<Davor1> A vid ovo:  http://freeweb.optinet.hr/~dbergam3/zarada/pynrdkz.html
<DomaMuffin> fala, dovoljno sam gledao */zarada/* urlove. 
<Davor1> Nema ti kruva od gledanja neg triba raditi. Svaki dan. I vikendom!
<SilverSpace> kaj
<Davor1> marketing. Trebaš oformiti tim. Ko pojedinac nemožaš ništa. To je MLM koji prakticira i Coca Cola. npr.
<Davor1> Dođi na konferenciju i samo slušaj ako ti se aktivno ne učestvuje. Svi su dobrodošli!
<DomaMuffin> Davor1: aj' nemoj s tim tu, pliz
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzTruac_Nv0 # NSFW , pranje auta
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Peran - We Want To Be Free (uncensored), Views: 1137348, Rating: 93.489208%
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, da, ak je doslo do tvrdjeg, onda ti auto prakticki vise ne koci
<Mmike> nemoj se vozit tak
<Mmike> popravi to
<Davor1> A ja neman auto.
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: 'tio sam danas, ali su guzvoviti, tek sam u utorak na redu .. nekak budem do onda
<SilverSpace> tata vozi polako 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ja fakat nebi, na tvom mjestu
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: nije stvar izbora. Cijenim. 
<Mmike> jer, zeljzo o zeljezo ne koci
<Mmike> plocica nije zeljezo nego
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> u biti nemam pojma kaj je to :)
<Mmike> al' tak je napravljeno da koci
<Mmike> i taj dio kad dere po disku to je ok
<DomaMuffin> ma, nije bas da nema ni-ista, ali ono, vozim se na mikronskom sloju tog .. sto vec je 
<Mmike> ti si unistio diskove time sto si kocio nakon sto su ti se potrosile plocice
<SilverSpace> prije su bile azbestne
<SilverSpace> pitaj boga sa cime nas sad truju
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: citaj iznad, unistili su ih kamencici u mehanizmu, nije to (samo) od sad
<Davor1> pa otrovima
<Mmike> Asbestos was widely used in pads for its heat resistance but, due to health risks, has been replaced with alternative materials, such as mineral fibers, cellulose, aramid, PAN, chopped glass, steel, and copper fibers
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, dvojim da je to od kamencica
<Mmike> nemre kamencic uc unutra
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ako su jos debeli diskovi daju se potokariti 
<DomaMuffin> Preda mnom je mestar to cupao, ziabili se izmedju dvije povrsine
<SilverSpace> ako nije previse utora po njima
<DomaMuffin> kako bilo, budemo vidjeli kaj ce majstori reci u ponedeljak/utorak
<SilverSpace> samo to nije to 
<SilverSpace> nedaj boze da ti pukne
<Davor1> a ima ručnu
<SilverSpace> rpi sasvim dobro radi kao router 
<SilverSpace> Davor1: ah ne pomaze otrgne citav kotac
<SilverSpace> i ne samo to 
<SilverSpace> osovinu iscupa
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10153042_579798535475019_3083653716334489789_n.png # Toyari ! 
<SilverSpace> ima da se sprzim oko mene cetri routera rade kao AP
<SilverSpace> radioaktivan sam vec
<Davor1> Iden se ja pripremati za konferenciju. Bog!!
<Mmike> u biti se veli bok, al dobro :)
<SilverSpace> pravilno je bog
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pravilno?
<Mmike> Kak mislis - pravilno? :)
 * DomaMuffin se smijucka
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bok
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> http://hr.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Sranje&action=edit&redlink=1  #Sad smijuckanje vec prerasta u smijeh 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: mi smo zagrepcanci, nama je "bok" pravilnije, lakse mi je to nego "ljubim ruke , moj naklon"
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: moj naklon :)
<SilverSpace> servus
<DomaMuffin> Zbogom :) 
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> bok dolazi od 'moj naklon' na svapskom
<SilverSpace> znao sam da ce biti ali
<Mmike> i samo u zagrebu se govorilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nigdje drugdje nisi mogao cuti 'bok'
<Mmike> a ovo 'bog' su sranja nakon 90tih, kao, 'bog i hrvati' i ine gluparije
<SilverSpace> pa da uski dio je bovorio bok 
<Mmike> da, al' nitko nije govorio 'bog' :)
<SilverSpace> vise se koristi bog
<Mmike> nije uski dio, cijeli zagreb
<Mmike> i okolica
<Mmike> www.vinogradarstvo.hr/index.php?s=446
<DomaMuffin> mmike,"bog" je uvijek bilo, od "zbogom", to je postalo poslije popularno vezati uz $deity
<SilverSpace> jebga kad je to jedna trecina
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, di je bio uvijek? U Zagrebu? 
<Mmike> "Stvori Sranje"
 * Mmike se razvalio :)
<SilverSpace> vozdra 
<DomaMuffin> U rvackopricajucem dijelu austrougarske 
<DomaMuffin> Enivej, i jedno i drugo mi je ok, pozdravljajte me kak hocete, samo me ne tjerajte na misu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, 'bog' se kao pozdrav prije 90tih nije koristio nigdje
<SilverSpace> idite i kradite i meni donositeeeeeeeeeee
<SilverSpace> amen
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: to nije istina, no tema mi je toliko bezveze da sad necu ici kopati u arhivu linkova, prozvakano
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krivo 
<Mmike> nije krivo
<Mmike> jednostavno se nije koristilo
<SilverSpace> citava slavonija nije govorila bok
<SilverSpace> nego bog
<Mmike> lol te lololol
 * Mmike ide provjerit
<SilverSpace> Postojanje pozdrava Bog je u dokumentirano u literaturi već barem od 19. stoljeća
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedija:Pravopisna_pitanja/Arhiv_5#Pozdraviti_sa_bog_ili_bok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' to ona wikipedija di pise da su ustase super-turbo-kul likovi? :) 
<Mmike> da je francetic bio veliki vodja i ina sranja? :)
<Mmike> ugl, pricao sad sa 2 slavonca, tj, osjecana
<Mmike> vele da su se oni u osnovnjaku pozdravjali sa 'cao' i 'zdravo'
<Mmike> a da je za rata doslo 'bok' (ne 'bog')
<Mmike> (kasabasic i kresic, DomaMuffin ih pozna)
<Mmike> kasabasicu bas starci bili pa je pitao starog kako su se oni k'o klinci pozdravljali, isto veli stari 'cao'
<Mmike> ja sam 'bog' prvi put cuo na Ugljanu, 90tih
<Mmike> i jos sam objasnjavao tamo ekipi da se ne kaze 'bog' nego 'bok' :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da translate google com za 'majn bokn' veli da to znaci 'My Squatting;
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> Mein Paß ist abgelaufen.
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, s cim radim slipstream, onakj k7nesto vise ne postoji
<Mmike> rt7, to jest
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa nisu se u komunizmu drugacije ni smjeli pozdravljati drugovi i drugarice
<Mmike> aha, hoces rec da su govorili 'cao' al su u biti mislili 'bog' :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> tko bi ga znao nije ni vazno :)
<Mmike> ja tvrdim da nisu
<Mmike> govorili bog 
<Mmike> bilo je 'pomoz bog' i 'bog ti pomogo'
<Mmike> al' to vise tamo, zagora, bosna i to
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: Upute: http://lifehacker.com/5894838/customize-your-windows-installation-to-create-the-os-of-your-dreams Alat:http://www.rt7lite.com/
<Mmike> blagodarim
<Mmike> klanjam se
<jelly-home> http://censoredbeachvolleyball.tumblr.com/
<Mmike> te ljubim ruke
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin je milostiva?
<Mmike> jelly, predobro :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kako prema kome
 * DomaMuffin popravi steznik i pucne bichem , te ispolira latex
<weshmashian> i tak
<DomaMuffin> taman si dosao na postkoitualno :) 
<DomaMuffin> Pucketanje bichem i pushenje cigare
<Mmike> puppet meister!
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' igras jos ingresa?
<weshmashian> taman danas uninstaliro 
<weshmashian> zauzima mi previse (!!!) mjesta na internom storidy
<weshmashian> a nisam naso kak da uvjerim tulifon da na SD instalira pizdarije
<weshmashian> osim prek adb-a
<Mmike> pa
<weshmashian> a to mi se neda
<Mmike> odes na aplikaciju
<Mmike> i kazes 'move to sdcard'
<weshmashian> nope
<Mmike> tak je bar kod mene
<weshmashian> 4.1 nem
<hbogner> Mmike, mozda treba root prije odradit
<weshmashian> nema*
<jelly-home> i onda to ne muva nista
<Mmike> muva, kak ne
<jelly-home> lijepo ne
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kako na kojem fulitonu 
<weshmashian> to sam imo na 2.2
<Mmike> glupo je, doduse, sto recimo k9mail nemre cache muvat na sdcard :)
<weshmashian> ali na ovom nemam tu opciju uopce
<Mmike> jelly, meni muva
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<Mmike> weshmashian, imas prav
<Mmike> nemrem nit ja
<weshmashian> eto :)
<hbogner> ja imam tu opciju, move to ssd card, al ja sam na CM
<weshmashian> guglat cu kasnije
<weshmashian> al fakat brijem drugi ubost jer ovaj mi vec ide na zivce
<hbogner> a imao sam i na stock rom 2.3.5 samo sam morao rootat tulifon
<hbogner> *ssd = sd
<weshmashian> hm, vis, mozda i to probam,brijem da nisam ovog rootnuo
<SilverSpace> http://www.monitorix.org/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje ti igras rfaktor
<Mmike> doma
<SilverSpace> linux ili vin
<Mmike> kroz wine
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> a'l smanjim detalje, broj auta na stazi i tak
<Mmike> imam ovo
<Mmike> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1)
<Mmike> ovo doljnje :)
<SilverSpace> nvidia
<Mmike> da, ati i linux se ne vole bas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, inace, pod windozama igra radi jedno 2-3 put bolje :)
<Mmike> imam detalje na full, sve, i imam 40 auta na stazi i ne teli se nit malo
<SilverSpace> sad kad slozim radeon mozda i ja probam
<Mmike> radeon i wine se pogotovo ne vole
<Mmike> al' probaj
<Mmike> davno sam se s time igrao
<Mmike> da nije mintanja nebi nikad kupio radeon(ke)
<SilverSpace> pih opet nis od rfaktor
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a turni windoze, kaj sad
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> svaki pravi linuxas mora imat negdje windoze :)
<SilverSpace> nikad
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jel' komplikacija natjerat windoze da se bootaju/instaliraju s mreze? PXE i to?
<SilverSpace> da imam para napravio bi buuum sa pravim routerom 
<Mmike> http://www.varljiv.org/a/sierpinski
<Mmike> zabavno i zanimljivo :)
<SilverSpace> jebo ih ingineri nesposobni 
<Mmike> ako vas je ikad zabavljao 'trokut sierpinskog'
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj sad ne radi?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ni malo 
<SilverSpace> ma radi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali velim 1Giga bitni router i usb3 za kucnu upotrebu bio bi bum 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jel? aj neki url koji ima smisla, ti ces prije prepoznat taki
 * Mmike ima gigabitni switch doma
<Mmike> na njega imam ustekan linksis
<Mmike> na linksisu imam samo printer i voip telefon
<Mmike> tj, vise nemam voip telefon :)
 * hbogner isto ima doma gigabitni mrezni uredjaj doma, mikrotik
<SilverSpace> i ja imam gigabitni switch kaj to vrijedi 
 * SilverSpace ima na router usb skopcan ssd :)
<SilverSpace> http://haydenjames.io/download-arch-linux-raspberry-pi-wifi-access-point-setup/
<SilverSpace> razvaljujem danas rpi 
 * weshmashian bi trebo slozit 1G lan doma
<weshmashian> doduse, to pricam vec godinu dana
<SilverSpace> What are you doing on IRC? Go watch Eurovision! ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: nema pravog stroja tj routera 
<SilverSpace> ovo sve ili je preskupo ili tupavi kinezi neznaju sloziti
<SilverSpace> jel ima neka skripta ili tak nest da ti javi kad se netko prijavi na tvoj AP
<DomaMuffin> slozi nekaj kaj ce lupati "w" svako malo i mailati te ako ima ista osim $nesto_po_cemu_prepoznajes_sebe ( IP/USR/kajgot) 
<Mmike> Pojelo mi ram, ubilo mi xorg
<Mmike> naravno da mi chrome nije rekao 'crashed, jel' bi da ti restoram prozore'?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko to imas rama
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ako nema nista ne salji ako ima netko salji :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: slozi da ignorira IP PCa s kojeg inace administriras, da si ne spamas mailbox
<DomaMuffin> i slozi mail2sms, ako si vec zabrijao :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da VIP to ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Pda, to ti je 10 min posla , sve skupa
<SilverSpace> ma nije da me briga nego onako zanima me moze li se
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 16 gigi
<Mmike> imam jos 16, al' mi ploca podrzva samo 16
<Mmike> konj
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> sad moram kupit i novu plocu i novi proc, nema mi druge :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: is kaj ti to virtualke pojedu 
<Mmike> za virtualke sam kupio, da
<weshmashian> kayako!
<Mmike> al' ovo sa dmi je neki fractalinitdreck pojeo
<Mmike> weshmashian, :D :D :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, kaj ono, tek nakon dvije godine mogu trazit drugi laptop?
<SilverSpace> nikad nisam imao vise od 4G rama 
<SilverSpace> sad cu staviti 8G
<weshmashian> zapravo, zakaj tebe pitam uopce.. :)
<SilverSpace> jel ovaj novi proc koji ima graficku u sebi moze 4G dodjeliti grafickoj 
<Mmike> weshmashian, lol :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, ja sam novi laptop bio trazio jedno 42 puta
<Mmike> i svaki put dobio neke nesuvisle odgovore
<Mmike> doduse, konj sam, jer sam trazio krive ljude
<Mmike> cak mi je i scarpa jednom reko 'koji god hoces, reci shivani, i dobit ces' - i taj put nisam nist napravio
<weshmashian> makar ovaj je skroz ok, jos malo rama i to je to
<Mmike> da mi dvlahov nije uvaljao od deanovica laptop
<Mmike> nebi imo sad laptop :D
<weshmashian> a i fora je kaj mogu extra dva monitora vrtit:D
<Mmike> moram samo i tamo RAM napumpat i SSD udrugarat
<Mmike> mislim da cu i ja probat jos jedan monitor skoro
<weshmashian> aye
<Mmike> "Možda ste čuli kako bebe čija je porođajna težina ispod neke određene granice imaju smanjenu vjerojatnost preživljavanja u odnosu na djecu prosječne težine. Samo po sebi to nije iznenađujuće, dok ne čujete ovu statistiku: vjerojatnost preživljavanja te djece je veća ako je njihova majka pušila u trudnoći."
<Mmike> http://www.varljiv.org/a/simpsonov-paradoks
<banderaz> zvuci logicno i ocito ("majka pušila u trudnoći")
<Mmike> http://www.varljiv.org/b/archie2
<SilverSpace> ha
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-11
<markosejic> d jutro
<Davor1> Kaj ima?
<markosejic> nista pametno
<DomaMuffin> Jutro , a tko je vas prisilio iz kreveta ? 
<markosejic> j uvijek tako ustajem
<MmikeDOMA> heh
<MmikeDOMA> i ja bi tas trebo
<MmikeDOMA> likoliko
<MmikeDOMA> lok
<MmikeDOMA> prbrbrb
<DomaMuffin> tarpd
<DomaMuffin> Mikica , te dete zbudilo ? 
<DomaMuffin> Idem jest' kobasice, dorucak sampiona
<MmikeDOMA> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkdfdXWYaI
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: Using Python to Code by Voice, Views: 147467, Rating: 99.3173%
<MmikeDOMA> pre do bro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQHQvtIr6w
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Rick Grimes vs Walter White.  Epic Rap Battles of History Season 3., Views: 8569943, Rating: 98.22786%
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/rpiarch.png
<SilverSpace> arch se podigne manje od deset sec na rpi 
<SilverSpace> pala bandera
<SilverSpace> bandera ide u ignore
<SilverSpace> Mmike: F1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<Davor2> mus mus mus
<SilverSpace> ova spanjolska je uvijek dosadna
<jelly-home> oces reci da ti vettel vise nije interesantan
<jelly-home> samo zato sto je startao sa 16. mjesta? 
<jelly-home> banderaz: popravi irc klijenta
<Mmike> banderaz, fakat, brate mili :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma gledam
<Mmike> dosadno
<hbogner> hraaanaaa
<hbogner> gladan sam
<hbogner> trebao sma si vani nesto uzeti dok ovo nezavrsim
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma ne nema to veze
<SilverSpace> spanjolska je uvijek dosadna 
<SilverSpace> nakon nadogradnje skocio load average
<SilverSpace> 4.30, 4.13, 4.08
<SilverSpace> idle 90.75
<hbogner> nesto ti se vrti u pozadini
<hbogner> provjeri
<SilverSpace> nis ne vidim kaj 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vidis da je idle 90%
<SilverSpace> slobodan
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: tak sam si ja novi openwrt skompajliral pa mi je load s 0,3 skocio na 11 .. 
<hbogner> hmm
<SilverSpace> top htop nis ne pokaze
<SweetMuffin> hebi ga, star hardver nikad ne voli novi(ji) OS
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: vrtis top kao root ? Mra nekaj bit' 
<SweetMuffin> *mora
<SilverSpace> skripta pokazuje da proc smanjen na minimum
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: jesam root
<SilverSpace> temp normalna
<SilverSpace> sigurno neki bug 
<SweetMuffin> Ne nuzno, mozda nemas memorije ili nekog drugog resursa pa se CPUu napravi guzva u repu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesi pokusao restartat :D
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/archrpi1.png
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesam 
<SilverSpace> evo opet nakon reboot load average: 2.95, 1.03, 0.37
<ivoks> zdravo
 * ivoks u avionu
<SilverSpace> leteci ivoks :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to sa dell_a
<ivoks> ne, s telefona
<ivoks> dwll dodje tek u petak
<ivoks> bar se nadam
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da si ga dobio 
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka 
<SilverSpace> mercedes izvan konkurencije
<SilverSpace> load average: 4.01, 3.37, 1.79
<SilverSpace> mora bit neka greska
<SilverSpace> koji to bed britanac za njemce osvaja titulu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gledao sam jucer indycar
<ivoks> 100x bolje od f1
<ivoks> al 100x
<ivoks> tam se non stop pretjecu
<ivoks> cak im se desava da se pod zutom zastavom porazbijaju hehe
<ivoks> load ti je visok?
<ivoks> sta kaze top, pod cpu
<ivoks> na sto cpu trosi vrijeme?
<ivoks> user, system, idle ili iow?
<ivoks> zgodna mala sjedi do mene :-)
<hbogner> i sto s nama onda pricas umjesto s njom?
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> spava
<ivoks> pokusao sam, al bit ce da sam predebel za njen ukus
<ivoks> okrenula glavu i spava
<ivoks> iscurit ce mi pol sata neta
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/system1.1day.png
<SilverSpace> prva spica je update 
<SilverSpace> nakon reboota visoki load
<SilverSpace> a sve normalno 
<SilverSpace> koliko je to para pola sata
<SilverSpace> u avionu 
<jelly-home> dva tjedna do monaka
<ivoks> 4 dolara
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: dva je ok
<ivoks> ne mogu kopi pejstat iz irca
<ivoks> pa ne vidim aliku
<ivoks> zasto tekst prebacujes u sliku, nije mi jasno
<ivoks> pogledaj top
<ivoks> i vidi sto drzi cpu
<ivoks> je li disk, proces ili nesto trece
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nema nista pod top idle je 90% 
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze 
<SilverSpace> siguran sam da je bug
<SilverSpace> total opterecenje je 10.79%
<SilverSpace> temperatura ne raste
<Mmike> kak sam zaspo
<Mmike> neznam kad sam zadnji put zaspo tijekom utrke
<Mmike> fakat je dosadna bila
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kad lupis "ps -ax" , imas procesa s flagom "D" ? 
<SilverSpace>  D<     0:00 [VCHIQ-0]
<SilverSpace> ma bug je negdje 
<SilverSpace> load average: 4.32, 4.16, 4.10
<SilverSpace> Temperature:   42.8 C
<SilverSpace> normalna proc na 400mhz 
<SilverSpace> It's a bug in the calculation of load average
<Davor2> http://freeweb.optinet.hr/~dbergam3/qwyx/wbc/
<jelly-home> Davor2: samo 1 klik daleko od ZARADE NA INTERNETU, eh? :-|
<jelly-home> +1 za old-school bradu
<Davor2> Savjetujen ti da se ostaviš klikanja. Zaraditi ćeš i tako ali samo za sladoled. Uvati se MLM-a. Tu je zarada.
<igustin> omg
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly-home> https://soundcloud.com/mcmangos/give-life-back-to-gangnam 
<jelly-home> kiša
<Davor2> Ima li ode Rimokatolika?
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ima, ali se nisu izjasnili jer je to obicno nebitno za koristenje ubuntua, komentiranje F1 ili voznju forda i mazde
<Davor2> A ako ima pita bi ih jel se može platiti misa za Beatlese? Molim odgovor!
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly-home> pola ih je jos zivo
<SilverSpace> grmiiii
<Davor2> Hvala na odgovoru. A kakav je inače stav Rimokatoličke crkve prema Linuxu?
<jelly-home> pitaj crkvu
<Davor2> Aj dobro.
<Davor2>  A jel ko voli poeziju?
<jelly-home> http://www.opensourcecatholic.com/ 
<Davor2> Hvala za ovaj link
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: svaki puta kad se nexus odpoji od ruter wifi mreze nece se spojit nazad bez reboota routera
<SilverSpace> koje cudoviste ddwrt
<jelly-home> nemam iskustva sa ddwrt
<SilverSpace> ma i ja malo 
<SilverSpace> ali cudo jedno kako se to ponasa
<SilverSpace> stavio i staticki ip po mac adresi i opet zajebava
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kaj ostala 4 uredaja ne
<weshmashian> o/
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: vece
<weshmashian> what? crkva i linux?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ja se molim linuxu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Davor2> A jel ko voli poeziju?
<weshmashian> ja se molim da mi link bude stabilan kad je neka panika :)
<SilverSpace> do da mi stavis u tanjur pred mene ne bi prepozna
<Davor2> bila je tiha, podatna i nježna
<Davor2>  sa očima boje suvog sljeza
<Davor2>  i guzicon ručnog bakroreza 
<SilverSpace> kaj je nakraju bila
<Davor2> jel po zanimanju?
<SilverSpace> zanimanja vise ne postoje
<Davor2> Dok posrće brodska prova
<Davor2> bura slanom pjenom tuče
<Davor2> noć je, tama i hladnoća
<Davor2> i milje su još do kuće
<SilverSpace> nema vise tradicije
<Davor2> ma ovo je skroz divlja država
<Davor2> Čitan da je uvedena ulaznica u šumu. $0kn
<SilverSpace> Perverzija je imati virtualku na virtualki na virtualki ... 
<Davor2> *40kn
<SilverSpace> lazu 
<Davor2> ne virujen da lažu
<Davor2> Ako država nemože pružiti dostojan život svakom svom građanu, seljaku i  radniku, ja mislin da razloga za njeno daljnje postojanje - NEMA! 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpFqNTuD9C8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Sound Card Oscilloscope - How To Make A PC Scope, Views: 8433, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> Davor2: u krivu si 
<Davor2> nisan
<SilverSpace> ne omogucuje drzava rad 
<SilverSpace> nego sposobnost 
<Davor2> meni ne
<Davor2> Dakle, ti voliš ovu državu?
<SilverSpace> nije drzava u pitanju nego vlast koja ti stvara regulativu 
<SilverSpace> dakle vlast je slast
<Davor2> Nije tako. Vlast su marionete. Problem je sustav.
<banderaz> ja se slazem s Davor2 a ne slazem sa SilverSpace
<Davor2> Problem je nakaradni nehumani kapitalizam!! Vlast je totalno nebitna.
<Davor2> Hvala Banderaz
<Davor2> Banderaz, za tebe:   http://www.radnickaborba.org/
<jelly-home> https://soundcloud.com/theindiantea # 
<Davor2> otočki smiraj
<Davor2> borova Å¡uma
<Davor2> u kućici kamenoj
<Davor2> petrolj užiglje kuma
<Davor2> A ovo je iz vrimena privatizacije spliskog Å¡kvera:
<SilverSpace> jel se banderaz smirio 
<Davor2> Susjeda ti je dokapitalizirala
<Davor2> varioca Jeru
<Davor2> koji radi u
<Davor2> splitskome Å¡kveru
<SilverSpace> evo jos jedan kandidati za ignore
<SilverSpace> grmljavina
<Davor2> SilverSpace, biti će je cili tjedan
 * SilverSpace ne voli grmi sjeva
<SilverSpace> jednom me malo opeklo 
<Davor2> http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/14438.html?bannertypeclick=big2
<SilverSpace> tj dosta
<Davor2> grmi, sijeva
<Davor2> teška kiša lijeva
<Davor2> život teče
<Davor2> sumorno je veče
<Davor2> Hrvatice i Hrvati, građani republike Hrvatske, iden ja spavati.  LN
<banderaz> "<SilverSpace> jel se banderaz smirio"
<banderaz> sta ti to znaci
<SilverSpace> banderaz: pa pogledaj kaj si danas na timeline napravio
<banderaz> sta
<SilverSpace> joined quit joined  quit
<SilverSpace> dosadio si mi 
<banderaz> a to, ne znam sta je to bilo
<SilverSpace> auto joined
<Mmike> banderaz, popravi si intergent :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-04
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<obruT> ovim slovacima je hokej ko "nama" nogomet... po svim birtijama televizori, vani oglasne ploce sa rasporedom tekmi za gledanje po birtijama... hvale se i velicinom telvizora/platna :P
<obruT> "Micro Python is a lean and fast implementation of the Python 3 programming language...."
<obruT> python i fast u istoj recenici, a da recenica ne sadrzi "not"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zmijurina a da nije brza 
<SilverSpace> ovaj ebay misli da sam rus pa mi u rubljama salje cijene 
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Moj ebay misli da sam zena ( necu napisati kaj mi salje ) :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: salje ti ono sto si sebi vec kupio al neces priznat :P
<SilverSpace> ;)
<Mmike> obruT: ti valjda nisi nikad vidio Ruby, PHP, Luu, i ine :)
<Mmike> cak i Perl, usudio bih se reci :)
<obruT> vidio (a i poprilicno koristio) i perl i php... perl je u pravilu brzi od pythona
<jelly> obruT: jebaga, pa koliko je onda taj pajton spor
<obruT> jelly: standardni je spor
<jelly> znam da je brz kad napises library u C-u
<obruT> sve je brze kad napises lib u C-u :)
<jelly> al aplikacija je i dalje .py
<Mmike> prekinuli su lindsey vonn i tiger woods
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> idem prestat bit
<obruT> za woodsa sam cak i cuo, ovo prvo je musko ili zensko ?
<Mmike> sramota
<Mmike> skijasica
<Mmike> nist ti neznas
<Mmike> obruT: de si odi malo voice pogledaj za pocetak
<jelly> kak je ovaj android sugav ekosistem, ne vjerujem
<jelly> imam uredjaj iz 2012 i nis vise ne radi, gmail ne radi na njemu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Možda niste znali, no besplatne Android aplikacije vas prate
<obruT> no shit herlock :)
<obruT> Sherlock :P
<obruT> onak, oces instalirat aplikaciju za navigaciju, a ova oce citat tvoje sms-ove i imenik
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mišo http://droidcon.hr/wp-content/themes/droidcon/assets/img/mini-droids-zg.png
<SilverSpace> nema alpikacije koja nesto ne zeli od tebe 
<jelly> obruT: zato instaliras neku koja ne trazi nista... osim rootani telefon :-)
<Mmike> jelly: zakaj trosis gmail? :)
<Mmike> jelly: seruckam, naravno, kuzim te skroz. Ja sam se preporodio sad kad sam uboo ovu xperiju, zivot mi opet ima smisla nekog drugog
<Mmike> stisnem 'maps' i ne moram cekat 2 minute da se nesh desi :)
<jelly> komocije radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi xperija
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<SilverSpace> dugo im je trebalo
<SilverSpace> trebao bi imati 8mb http://www.speedtest.net/result/4335940868.png
<jelly> 4, 8, to je skoro isto ne?
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si ono slagao negdje wifi mrezu sa vise APova koji su radili k'o jedan?
<SilverSpace> jelly: skoro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel se moze iz virtalbox disk prebacit na pravi hdd
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jasta
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kopiranjem fajlova
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znaci da morasw nekak imat upaljen i disk na koji kopiras i virtualbox
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim
<jelly> moze se i cijeli pravi disk umetnut u virtualku, al zadnji put kad sam to radio morao se rucno napraviti disk image sa CLI vbox nesto disk manger alatom
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mosh i to probat
<Mmike> kak ti je lakse
<Mmike> ja sam, recimo, mintalicu bio slozio prvo u vboxu
<Mmike> nakompjalirajo sranja i sve
<Mmike> i onda sam DDao image iz vboxa na usbstick
<Mmike> bootao u vboxu systemrescuecd
<Mmike> sa hosta se usshjao u vbox
<Mmike> i vozi misko
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<jelly> Mmike: neko vrijeme sam bootao doma linuxe iz virtualke u full screenu sa fizickog diska, jer je debian imao strgane eth. drivere
<jelly> xp -> vbox -> cijeli disk (osim xp particije) dan virtualki -> boot linux -> full screen -> pravi se da radis na linuxima
<Mmike> ivoks: kak ti je to radilo, dal' si koristio WDS, koju opremu si koristio, to imas jos uvijek deployano?
<ivoks> tam di mi je najbitnije jos uvijek nisam sretan
<ivoks> moram nesto bolje sloziti
<Mmike> jelly:  :) hax0rish. kak je to radilo?|
<ivoks> opcenito mi je pun kufer vec tog wifia
<Mmike> ivoks: WDS ili svaki AP ima svoju zicu ili kak? 
<ivoks> wds
<Mmike> meni ce ga izgleda tek postat pun kufer :)
<ivoks> wifi je sranje
<ivoks> sve treba na zicu
<ivoks> danas radi, sutra ne
<jelly> Mmike: radilo je
<Mmike> moram pitat Seana (ili kak se vec zove lik) koji je to slozio u Nuernbergu, izvrsno je radilo. Ono, mogao sam se setati iz jedne predavaone u drugu i ostao bih zakvacen na mrezu stalno.
<jelly> dosta sporo al je radilo
<ivoks> to je cisco
<ivoks> i jednostavno je
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> platis, dobis, da :)
<ivoks> ako imas zicu do svakog APa
<ivoks> al ja nemam zicu do svakog APa
<Mmike> ivoks: imam zicu do svakog APa
<ivoks> onda je to pljuga
<jelly> Mmike: mikrotik bi to isto trebao imati ok rijeseno
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam slagao s ovim https://www.ubnt.com/enterprise/
<Mmike> pa citam po internetu da je dovoljno da oba APa imaju isti SSID i isti WPA2 key, na jednom ugasim DHCP/NAT, tj, turnem ga u 'bridge mode', ustekam ga u ovog 'glavnog', na njemu upalim NAT i DHCP i uopce biva ruterom k'o sto ga sad imam doma, i to je to
<Mmike> al' drug vileni veli da to nebu bas sam tak islo :)
<ivoks> meni je radilo samo tako
<Mmike> ivoks: da, hrpa ljudi na internetu to preporucuje
<Mmike> nist, thnx
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> idem slijedeci vikend na krk
<Mmike> isprobavat :)
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/airgateway/
<ivoks> morat cu si ovo nabaviti
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' to prodaje tko kod nas?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si iz vana narucivao?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mislim da cu krenut s mikrotikom, kak mi vileni preporucuje
<vileni> moze se kod nas ubnt uzeti
<Mmike> vileni: tko dilberi to?
<vileni> znam barem 2 firme koje su mi nudile to
<Mmike> vileni: IMENUJ!
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> i to sam ti isto preporucio ako se ne zelis zajebavati
<vileni> Mmike: dat cu ti podatke samo uzivo, ispod salvete u TPK
<vileni> unifi ima zero handoff opciju, i softverski kontroler koji radi sve sto trebas
<vileni> ap-ovi su po 500kn navise, jedino ruter trebas ali mozes i sa ovim od isp proci
<jelly> vileni: a osim toga se slicno zove ko ubuntu!
<ivoks> meni treba nesto sto ce uloviti wifi na daljinu
<ivoks> a nije velika udaljenost
<ivoks> 20-30m
<ivoks> znaci, imam wifi u kuci
<ivoks> i onda imam jedan objekt koji je udaljen 20m
<ivoks> htio bi wifi iz kuce omoguciti u tom drugom objektu
<jelly> direkcijska antena
<ivoks> savjeti?
<vileni> panelka
<ivoks> jelly: na obje strane?
<jelly> ha ko zna, mozda bi radilo i samo s jedne?  /me nema pojma o wifi praksi
<ivoks> ovak nes?
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/picostationm/
<vileni> tj, grid?
<vileni> a na 20m mozes staviti sto god zelis zapravo
<ivoks> ma mogu drek, ne radi bas
<vileni> koji uredjaji?
<ivoks> imam 3-4 zida izmedju
<vileni> e to je druga stvar
<ivoks> imam ubiqt
<ivoks> il kak se zove vec
<ivoks> i wrt54gl
<ivoks> ubi daje signal
<ivoks> wrt lovi
<vileni> meni iz ovog stana na nekih 150m zracne udaljenosti mob hvata signal
<vileni> i radi
<vileni> a ap je u tom trenutku iza 2 zida
<jelly> vileni: na 2.4?
<vileni> s druge strane, na wc-u jedva hvata 
<ivoks> eh
<vileni> jelly: da
<ivoks> fora je sto je kod mene kameni zid
<vileni> ivoks: jedino da na obje lokacije ap-ove postavis sto blize nekom prozoru koji ima line of sight do drugog :)
<jelly> ivoks: onda busi buraz, antenu vani, kabel, pa just AP unutra
<jelly> jos*
<ivoks> tja
<jelly> meni isto na wc-u 2.4 jedva a 5GHz nikak, ne znam sto je s tim wcima
<ivoks> ili da maknem taj wifi blize prozoru
<jelly> jedva za citat novine na tabletu :-)
<jelly> ivoks: moj je bio zalijepljen za prozor neko vrijeme kad sam hvatao wifi iz kafica dole
<vileni> jelly: pa 5ghz jos vise mrzi bilokakve prepreke :)
<vileni> ja bi na 5ghz samo da mi ne smetaju susjedi
<vileni> u novom stanu oko 30-40 ap-ova se vidi sa balkona
<jelly> vileni: kod mene niko nema 5GHz al 2.4 je onak, skoro neupotrebljiv
<jelly> na 5. katu, da sam znao, namazao bi i pod sa wifinepropusnom bojom
<jelly> skupa je al radi dobro, u spavacoj se sad vidi 7-8 APova umjesto 20-30
<Mmike> ivoks: a nebi zicu turao?
<Mmike> ja opce ne zelim razmatrat opcije da mi APovi nisu zicom povezani
<jelly> Mmike: zicu kroz 20m zraka?
<Mmike> jelly: pa valjda ima neke zemlje naokolo
<jelly> ivoks: mozda se Mmike nudi da ti prokopa
<ivoks> Mmike: morao bi razbijati pod
<ivoks> koji je kamen
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> to malo komplicira, da :)
<jelly> ivoks: optiku buraz objesi, pa odmah imas i za ves susiti
<Mmike> jelly: :D
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> napraviti cu si eksternu wifi mrezu
<ivoks> ionako mi treba za goste
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyU3bRy2x44 navodno se ne ponavlja
<datase> YouTube: ♥♥ The Best Fireplace Video (3 hours) - 3:09:08 - 5,616,039 views - 17112 likes / 1281 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Kaj mi sve dolazi na intevju :) Ovaj zadnji je bio posebno doba. Pitam covjeka da mi kaze za koej od svojih znanja misli da ce biti najkorisnije ako ga zaposlimo. Suti, i napokon progovori "ni jedno".... 
<jelly> BotaniCar: iskren, bonus bodovi
<Mmike> pa ovaj routeros
<Mmike> ima i BGP i OSPF i picke mile matere
<vileni> eto, mozes pricati koliko hoces ali dok covjek sam ne vidi :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> tak ja o postgresu pricam
<Mmike> pa svi uvijek mysql uzmu
<Mmike> i onda nakon 2 godine mi dodju 'aj migriraj na postgres'
<Mmike> ama ima i vrrp!
<vileni> Mmike: to je sve jako bitno za wifi na moru? :)
<Mmike> pa cuj
<Mmike> mogu imat 2 APa
<Mmike> pa ak jedan umre, drugi nastavi radit
<Mmike> nije to za mene na moru
<Mmike> ja na moru imam mali neki prastari android telefon i sim karticu unutra i vozi
<Mmike> ovo je za apartmane 
<obruT> pa da... da gosti ne poludu kad rikne net ko sto sam ja skoro u petak oko 3 ujutro u hostelu...
<obruT> probudi me nesto, pogledam prema mobitelu, ono sms... reko sigurno salje frendica s djevojacke na kojoj sam trebao bit striper, ali sam ih otkanto jer sam otputovo
<obruT> a ono kita, nadzor, umrlo nesto... 
<obruT> skacem iz kreveta, palim laptop, wifi kao radi, ali jebe autentikacija... i djenja, nece
<obruT> srecom roaming nije toliko skup
<obruT> tako da ono, gostima osigurat wifi inace ce bit belaja :)
<Mmike> precisely!
<Mmike> zamisli jos, zna bit tamo 30 pijanih rusa
<vileni> od cijele ove price brine me samo detalj o djevojackoj
<Mmike> i u 3 ujutro da umre net
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> taj dio sam propustio
<Mmike> vileni: tam pise da je na tim uredjajima routeros4, jel' se to da upgradeirat na routeros6?
<Mmike> ili taj hardver to ne podrzava?
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da moze, ali sto ti treba 6?
<vileni> svi oni imaju istu verziju os-a, ovo su leveli
<vileni> na 4 imas recimo podrsku za samo 200 vpn tunela
<Mmike> http://www.mikrotik.com/download/share/routeros_devnote.txt
<Mmike> pise da verzija6 popravlja neke bugove i tak
<vileni> Mmike: to su verzije
<vileni> ne leveli
<vileni> znaci sad je aktualna 6.28
<vileni> i upravo sam apgrejdao rb951g L4
<vileni> na njega
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ack
<obruT> vileni: zasto brine ? :)
<vileni> obruT: pa sta je do toga doslo da si striper u fushu? :)
<obruT> pa tak, oce me zene :)
<vileni> taj dio nije uopce bio upitan! :)
<jelly> nisu li svi muski striperi gay
<jelly> not that there's anything wrong with that!
<weshmashian> vdsl, napokon \o/
<obruT> jelly: ne znam otkud ti ta informacija :)
<weshmashian> iskustvo? :)
<SilverSpace> gleda americanske serije :)
<obruT> jebo djevojacku na kojoj zenske poludu, pocnu capat frajera, a ovom to ne pase jer je gay :)
<obruT> ima da se izreda na svima (ak su cemu) :)
<Jobenty> pozdrav
<Jobenty> može li mi netko pomoći
<vileni> weshmashian: i koliko imas mbit? :)
<Jobenty> ja ?
<Jobenty> 4 mbit
<vileni> Jobenty: obicno kad pise neciji nick prije pitanja, odnosi se na tog ciji nick pise :) 
<Jobenty> ma da ok nisam vidio odmah
<vileni> Jobenty: ma nista, ne smeta meni ta informacija :)
<Jobenty> danas sam instalirao ovo nakon 8 godina
<Jobenty> sorry
<Jobenty> trebam pomoć oko odabira linuxa
<vileni> Jobenty: danas si instalirao irc ili linux? 
<Jobenty> irc
<vileni> a sto te muci kod odabira linuxa?
<Jobenty> pa imam jedno starije računalo
<Jobenty> na vikendici
<Jobenty> i sad bi ja na njega stavio linux
<Jobenty> neki ubuntu
<Jobenty> pa me zanima
<vileni> ako je starije preporucio bih xubuntu, ili nesto lakse
<vileni> ubuntu i kubuntu su dosta zahtjevni postali
<Jobenty> s obzirom da je to amd 3000+ sa 2 GB rama na poči DFI NF3 koji bi linux tu najviše odogovarao
<vileni> vjerojatno archlinux :) ili manjaro, ili neki drugi derivat archa
<Jobenty> a taj ubuntu nebi išlo?
<vileni> isao bi, ali sporo
<Jobenty> a neka starija verzija
<Jobenty> distribucija
<obruT> jelly: xubuntu bi ti radio sasma ok
<Jobenty> ok
<obruT> jelly: krivo
<obruT> Jobenty: xubuntu bi ti radio sasma ok
<obruT> s lubuntu nemam iskustva...
<Jobenty> a postoji li stranica na kojoj mogu pogledati thanx
<SilverSpace> http://xubuntu.org/
<SilverSpace> mozda bi najbolje bilo uzeti LTS verziju
<SilverSpace> Canonical has announced that a #UbuntuPhone that turns into a PC will ship later this year. Manufacturer not named.
<SilverSpace> kad ce taj petak? http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<jelly> SilverSpace: transformer?
<SilverSpace> ubuntu gnome uopce nije los
<Jobenty> da primjetio sam da postoji LTS verzija
<Jobenty> hvala svima
<Jobenty> ako netko ima još neki savjet dobro bi mi došao
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja sam nedavno na stari laptop instalirao ubuntu i od svih najbolje mi je radio LTS
<SilverSpace> zato preporuka
<SilverSpace> novi 15.04 se nije htio ni instalirati
<jelly> kaj niko ne zna napisat DVA slova prije nego pritisne tab :-(
<obruT> jelly :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.ezy.hr
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti si ono dobio ubuntu phone ? kak to rasdi?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY11mRimZWs
<datase> YouTube: ♫ Zaustavi se Vjetre ♫ Thompson ♫ - 0:04:19 - 850,584 views
<SilverSpace> Nažalost, došlo je do pada Indexa, ispričavamo se.
<SilverSpace> i stream r101
<SilverSpace> dosta toga ne radi 
<SilverSpace> proradilo
<markosejic> d vecer
<igustin> www.nimium.hr traži još Linuxaša, javite se
<Jobenty> pozdrav
<Jobenty> netko za pomoć oko linuxa?
<Jobenty> nikoga?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-05
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jurto
<Mmike> Ispod 25 minuta do posla danas
<Mmike> FIno!
<vileni> Mmike: bicikl?
<Mmike> bicikl
<Mmike> nemrem skuzit
<Mmike> doma thunderbird mi pokazuje html i sve
<Mmike> laptop thunderbird mi ne pokazuje
<Mmike> i nemrem nac kak sam to ugasio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: sto je to?
<Mmike> mirka: kenny18: jel' dosao najvredniji dio vaseg malog kolektiva?
<ivoks> jutro
<kenny18> Mmike: yup
<Mmike> ivoks: onaj URL od sinoc, webshop... to je za wireless onaj?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ack, thnx
<SilverSpace> Linux ArchWiPi 3.18.12-1-ARCH #1 PREEMPT Tue Apr 28 19:52:48 MDT 2015 armv6l GNU/Linux
<BotaniCar> Dobil sam na poklon neki super-duper joystick, kaj da se poigram kad to odnesem doma ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: koji?
<BotaniCar> Sad mi je u drugoj sobi, ne znam, ima 5kg i 35 sarafica za kalibriranje :) 
<vileni> bas joystick, kao za avione i to?
<BotaniCar> jeste da
<vileni> hm, to slabo znam, vjerojatno ivoks ima koji prijedlog :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, i ima jedno 4 gumbica za pucanje na vrhu ! :) 
<vileni> ja imam il2 sturmovik, ali nisam ga nikad igrao
<BotaniCar> ne znam jel mogu aute s tim voziti, nije volan, ali je bolje od tastaure ( valjda ) zato kaj je analogni 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si probao http://pgcluu.darold.net/ nekad-negdje ? 
<BotaniCar> ili bilo koji drugi postgreslija :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: joystick bas i nije za voznju
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj nije bolji nego tipke ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, necu ulagati u igre, pa necu nikad imati volan; a ovo je palo s neba
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nikad cuo!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: metnio u 'MUST TRY' queue
<Mmike> BotaniCar: thnx :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: posudis joystick? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vjeruj mi tipke su bolje za voznju :)
<SilverSpace> joypad je ok za voznju joystick uzas
<Mmike>  BotaniCar jako guba ono
<SilverSpace> gorivo opet islo gore
<BotaniCar> Mmike: posudim joystick, moze
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ti ni' isti vrag k'o pgBadger ? 
<Mmike> nope, koliko vidim
<Mmike> ovo live prati stvari
<Mmike> moram probat
<Mmike> ne stignem sad
<BotaniCar> aaaa, ne parsa logove kao cronjob , guba 
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> treba probat :)
<Mmike> 90% tih grafica imas u muninu
<Mmike> samo kaj munin ima rezoluciju 5 minuta
<Mmike> ovo mi se cini brze
<Mmike> tj, krace
<Mmike> tj, vece :D
<BotaniCar> da, idem i ja to negdje turit' , pa cu pogledat' za par dana
<SilverSpace> fakat sam zadovoljan sa ovim AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3
<Mmike> http://danporezneslobode.manjiporezi.hr/
<Mmike> upisem si placu
<Mmike> i veli da nemre to bit :)
<jelly> kak nemre bit
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> pa danas je dan mladosti!!!
<Mmike> jelly: a kao, kak mogu imat 5k kuna placu i imat 6k kuna mjesecnih troskova :)
<Mmike> nezna on kak hrvat zivi :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa nemas 5kkn placu
<jelly> Mmike: buraz.  25.5. je Dan Mladosti
<jelly> danas je Cinco de Mayo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si ti zabrijao 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> danas je tito umro
<Mmike> krivo :)
<Mmike> jelly: pa nemam, imam manju :)
<jelly> buraz.  Tito je umro jucer :-)
<Mmike> kaj nije 5.5?
 * Mmike je skroz pogubljen
<Mmike> nisam jeo nist
<Mmike> to mi je od toga :D
<jelly> plus 25 godina 
<jelly> konacno ti je jugonostalgija iscurila iz glave :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mesina ti fali :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> di daodem jest?
<Mmike> vileni: ocemo dobiciklirat nekud na pol puta si?
<jelly> "Vaši osobni podaci se ne pohranjuju u sustav." -- ali logiramo sve GET upite i radimo analize koliko ko ima placu po IP adresi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jelly: frend radi k'o konzultant(!) za orange telekom
<Mmike> ili tak neki
<Mmike> i mora raditi data mining iz podataka
<Mmike> recimo, ima detaljne podatke kad je koji mobitel di bio
<jelly> jel ima data kramp
<Mmike> i moze u biti trejsat kak se ekipa sece po soping centrima i to
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> niti u jednom trenutku u memoriji nesmije imat osobne podatke o vlasniku mobitela :)
<jelly> ne, samo njegov IMEI ili IMSI ili broj :-)
<Mmike> ne, to je osobni podataka :)
<jelly> po cemu je IMEI osobni podatak :-)
<Mmike> po tome sto ga mosh nedvojbeno dovest u vezu s nekom osobom
<Mmike> (doduse, to je po .hr zakonu o osobnim podacima, brijem da je slicno u EU)
<Mmike> nebitno :)
<Mmike> veli lik, ugl, da je skroz izazov radit algoritme koji racunaju brije tipa 'muskarci u kasnim 30tima najcesce idu u ducan taj i taj nakon kaj su jeli to i to'
<Mmike> a bez da znas detalje o tim muskarcima
<jelly> to je sve bullshit, i ak su ih sve zakamuflirali bijekcijom na neke random brojeve, opet mozes po GPS-u vidit kad je lik doma, kad je na poslu, i naci ko je ko
<jelly> pa onda imas upute poput http://grugq.github.io/blog/2014/02/10/a-fistful-of-surveillance/ za one koji ne zele da ih se prati
<jelly> (sve common sense, al zgodno na jednom mjestu)
<jelly> Mmike: jel ima posla tamo, moj buraz je system analyst 
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' on nesmije do tih podataka
<SilverSpace> http://geoportal.nipp.hr/ ha na nasim snimkama nema vojarni kad to google uredno pokazuje http://is.gd/66BC1k
<Mmike> jelly: mislim, smije, al' nesmije 'uzmi sve podatke u memoriju, filtriraj kaj ti treba, napravi sume'
<Mmike> jelly: brijem da ima, moze da pitam
<Mmike> jelly: jel' programira buraz?
<Mmike> nipp.hr, jel' to neka japanka hrvatska? :)
<Mmike> vileni: !
<jelly> Mmike: mislim da ne, vise sql i sl.
<Mmike> kaj, SQL nije programiranje?
<Mmike> mhmljmrmlj
<jelly> jos ce ispasti da je i html i css i js programiranje!
<weshmashian> dhtml ftw!
<Mmike> kaj, ak nije ASM ili bar C, ne racuna se? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jesi jeo, oces jest, ajmo jest!
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisam, ocu, budem cim zena slozi rucak :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: ili si na godisnjem jos? :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> da
<weshmashian> speaking of witch, odem pomagat da ne ostanem gladan
<Mmike> WITCH!
<weshmashian> :)
<vileni> Mmike: ? :)
<vileni> aha, da, ja upravo jedem kebab :P
<obruT> kuraci kebab ? :)
<vileni> a i treba mi doci jedan servercic sad
<vileni> obruT: neznam sto jeto :)
<obruT> vileni: vidjah toga po Bratislavi na svakom cosku :)
<obruT> mislim da je to pileci
<vileni> obruT: za nase podneblje malo zvuci nepristojno :)
<vileni> meni jedino zao sto u turskoj nisam pojeo 2x vise kebaba
<obruT> pa da ;) sprdali smo se cijelo vrijeme
<vileni> uzmem jedan dok se ovi dogovaraju gdje ce uopce jesti, a meni vec kriza, i kaze lik 3 lire
<vileni> i idemo dalje, konobar iz drugog lokala pita moju ekipu redom "kebab? kebab? kebab?"
<vileni> ja slegnem ramenima, kao imam vec, a on pita koliko sam platio
<vileni> ja kazem 3 lire, a on ce da je kod njega dvije
<vileni> trebao sam uzeti za van jos 2
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> mesojedi 
<obruT> SilverSpace: iako si traktorist, mozda ce ti biti zanimljivo :) http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/
<SilverSpace> kako mi se spava
<obruT> sta bi ja trebo, bio u nocnoj do 5 ujutro
<obruT> akciji, je li... upgrade nekog sranja
<SilverSpace> obruT: odi spat :)
<obruT> odspavo sam od 6:20 - 10:20
<jelly> Mmike: ak nije programski jezik, ne racuna se
<Mmike> jelly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom_filter, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperLogLog
<Mmike> algoritmi i strikture koje ovaj koristi za 'nesmijem znat tko je al' moram znat koliko muskaraca sto vole pivo'
<Mmike> strikture su inace striktne tinkture
<Mmike> ak nekog zanima
<jelly> a Al Gore je izmislio algoritme
<jelly> bloom filteri su zgodna optimizacija za baze, time su se hvalili na nekoj orakl prezentaciji
<Mmike> citam: 'bogom dani filteir' :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: si instalirao kad opendmarc ? Treba paziti na kaj ?
<jelly> ne
<Jobenty> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> Jobenty rizu ! :) 
<Jobenty> imam par pitanja oko instalacije
<Jobenty> rizlu?
<Jobenty> :-)))
<BotaniCar> **rizlu 
<BotaniCar> da
<BotaniCar>  :) 
<Jobenty> imam rolu
<Jobenty> netreba
<BotaniCar> Onda pitaj kaj god oces. Idem s pretpostavkom da imas i ono za u rolu :D
<Jobenty> samo da restaratam ovaj comp
 * Mmike se prikljucuje ovoj diskusiji(ci)
<Jobenty> neki updat3e traži restart
<Jobenty> eo me
<Jobenty> dakle za taj comp na vikendici sam pripremio hard od 160 GB
<Jobenty> trebam li nešto particionirati ili će sve to biti učinjeno prilikom instalacije linuxa
<BotaniCar> pitat ce te tijekom instalacije , kao i svaki OS u zadnjih N godina :) 
<Jobenty> ustvari trebat će mi više particija nego običnom korisniku
<BotaniCar> Pitat ce te, mozes mu sloziti partition layout koji ce te zadovoljiti
<Jobenty> tamo imam i neke miksete i uređaje za snimanje zvuka
<Jobenty> kao neki mali kućni studio
<BotaniCar> Onda u startu nemas dosta diska :) 
<Jobenty> pa bih sve to stavio na posebnu particiju
<BotaniCar> 160GB je koliko raw materijala, 4-5h ?
<vileni> wee, stigao mi servercic
<Jobenty> ma imam
<Jobenty> do sad sam sve snimao na 20 gb pa imam još viška prostora
<BotaniCar> e, al brijem da je ubuntu do nedavno imao posebnu distru za audio editing jer je "main" distra je*ala zid s latencijama
<Jobenty> aha
<Jobenty> a koja je to
<BotaniCar> Velim do nedavno jer su ju prestali razvijati 
<Jobenty> ok
<BotaniCar> Mislim da bi bilo mudro da izguglas na kojem ljunixu ljudi danas editiraju audio 
<BotaniCar> Nije nuzno da je to ubuntu
<Jobenty> ok thanx
<Jobenty> onda me zanima taj swap
<Jobenty> moram li to sam određivati ili će se i to prilikom instalacije podesiti
<Mmike> vileni: weee, a nasa hrana?
<BotaniCar> Ako ces rucno raditi partitionm layout, moras sam. 
<Mmike> Jobenty: imas 'ubuntu-studio' za audiomikserase   ine
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nije ubuntu-studio mrtav ? 
<Mmike> Jobenty: nemoj particionirati nista, stavi jednu particiju na cijeli disk
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nope, koliko vidim
<BotaniCar> i, ovo kaj ti mmike veli je najbolja stvar koju mozes napraviti 
<Jobenty> da al mi treba za ostalo nekakve druge particije
<Mmike> nema svrhe u particioniranju
<BotaniCar> sve u jednu vrecu i bok 
<Mmike> Jobenty: za sto npr?
<Mmike> Jobenty: ubuntu installer ce ti napraviti jednu particiju za swap (vrlo vjerojatno preveliku, al' sta sad), i to je to
<Jobenty> pa naprimjer ja sve pisan eokumente stavljam na posebnu particiju
<Mmike> Jobenty: zasto?
<Mmike> sto si dobio time?
<Mmike> osim sto kad ti nestane mjesta na toj particiji, a imas na drugoj, onda, sta?
<Jobenty> pa zato što mi jetko najlakše za pronać to što mi treba
<Mmike> kako?
<BotaniCar> Bas, kak ? :) 
<Mmike> i dalje ces ti imati /home, /var, i te direktorije
<Mmike> samo sto ti je sve na istoj particiji
<BotaniCar> i /mojivaznidokumentikojestalnogubim 
<Jobenty> ma ja ti prvi puta instaliram linux i nemam pojma kako to izgleda
<Jobenty> do sad sam koristio win
<BotaniCar> Jobenty: nemas tamo c:\ d:\ i slicno 
<BotaniCar> imas / kao "korjen" i sve ostalo je ispod njega
<vileni> Mmike: a rekoh ti, uzeo kebab vec :) mozemo na cugu
<Mmike> vileni: baciklom si? ja imam u 18 sastanak, mozemo prije ak ce ti se tjet :D
<Jobenty> na windowsima koje sad koristim ima posebnu particiju za torrente posebnu za mp3ce posebnu za filmove posebnu za dokumnete i da ne nabrajam
<vileni> Mmike: pa oko 16:20 kao prije
<vileni> ako ne pada kisa
<BotaniCar> Jobenty: ali, ti efektivno imas poseban direktorij za sve to i u stvari te ne zanima na kojem je sto disku, zar ne ? samo da su na istoj hrpi 
<Jobenty> a recite mi postoji ili na linuxu neki program kao ghost
<Jobenty> kojim mogu spremiti sliku sistemske particije
<Mmike> Jobenty: na linuxu to nema smisla
<Mmike> Jobenty: imaj jednu particiju za sve
<Mmike> Jobenty: za 'snimanje' sistema koristi rsync
<Mmike> ili tar
<Jobenty> i što kad se nešto pojebe da sev instaliram ponovo
<Mmike> kad se pojebe instaliras ponovno, i vratis /home nazad
<Mmike> i imas sve
<Jobenty> i koliko traje instalacija
<Mmike> nit blizu nije zdrkano k'o na windowsima
<Mmike> oko pola sata
<Mmike> zajedno sa svim updateovima
<Mmike> jos ak imas pakete lokalno zakesirane...
<Jobenty> pa ghost vrati sliku sistemske particije za svega par minuta
<Mmike> iako, sansa da ce ti se jesh pojebat da trebas reinstalaciju je minimalna
<Mmike> da, nemas potrebe to raditi
<Jobenty> pa ja ću tu minimalnu šansu pronać vjeruj mi
<Mmike> samo skopiraj fileove
<Mmike> i vrati ih nazad
<Jobenty> i taj swap bi trebao biti na rubu ploče od harda
<BotaniCar> taj swap moze biti fajla na toj jedinoj particiji koju ti predlazemo 
<Jobenty> i akako da ga stavim na rub ako mu ne napravim particiju na rubu
<Jobenty> na rubu ploče je brzina čitanja veća nego na sredini ploče
<BotaniCar> Nije to bas tako jednostavno
<Jobenty> pa zato sam tu
<BotaniCar> Za pocetak, zakaj mislis da ce ti uopce trositi swap ? Onda, ako ga intenzivno koristi, bolje je da je swap blize onom sto cita osim njega, nego samom rubu diska .. i tak 
<Mmike> Jobenty: ma, nebitno ti je
<Mmike> fakat, da, mislim, je brzi disk na pocetku nego na kraju
<Mmike> veliki diskovi imaju fine razlike
<Mmike> tipa, disk cita 160MB/sec na pocetku a samo 80MB/sec na kraju
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> nece ti to nist puno znaciti u praksi
<obruT> ja u pravilu na "kucnim" instalacijama imam  odvojeno /, /home i eventualno neku /data ili /storage particiju... tako da kad radim reinstall home i data particija ostanu netaknuti
<Jobenty> a gdje je početak a gdje je kraj
<Jobenty> pa to ću svakako napraviti da podaci koji moraju ostati d ne dolaze u pitanje
 * SilverSpace isto odvoji / i /home
<Jobenty> i ne planiram trošiti pol sata na instalaciju ako postoji nešto slično ghostu i da sistem povratim nakon samo par minuta
<SilverSpace> vjeruj mi to ti ne treba
<Mmike> obruT: erm, zakaj? :) i kaj kad ostanes bez mjesta?
<Jobenty> možda ali se u to moram sam uvjeriti
<Mmike> particionirat disk je najstupidnija stvar koju mosh napravit
<Mmike> mozda na serveru ima smisla
<Jobenty> kakog mjesta
<Mmike> di nesmijes dozvolit da ti /home koristnici zapune /var
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> al' za po doma, fakat nema smisla
<jelly> Mmike: zato imas LVM
<Jobenty> a Å¡to je LVM
<Mmike> jelly: super, to k'o da si odrezem granu na kojoj sjedim a ti mi velis 'na ti cavli i ljepilo'
<Mmike> umjesto da nisam rezao inj the first place
<jelly> Mmike: ne alociras sve odmah, nego dodajes di treba
<Mmike> jelly: nema smisla
<obruT> Mmike: ocem imat fizicki odvojen home od sustava... mogu sa sustavom napravit sta ocem, instalirat novu distru, neku 10-tu distru, promijenit filesystem, stogod... home i dalje ostaje netaknut
<jelly> Mmike: pa Jobenty jos nije nista rezao
<jelly> Mmike: ne kuzim
<Mmike> obruT: meh mah moh, kvazi iznimka, al' nek ti prodje
<Mmike> ja imam sve na jednoj particiji
<Mmike> jer mi je tak jednostavnije
<Mmike> ne isprovavam 22 distre tjedno
<Mmike> i nemam bed da u /home imam 40GB mjesta, a /var mi popunjen
<Mmike> Jobenty: ima stvari slicnih ghostu, al' ti to ne treba, kopiras fajlove, i to je to
<Mmike> kakvo ghostanje
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  kaj ti drzis u /var ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak to mislis? pa sve kaj ide tam
<Jobenty> a kaj ide tam
<SilverSpace> ja to sve imam u /home
<jelly> Mmike: pazi, ako je pol sata puno cojveku, za nauciti koristiti file-based backup ce mu trebati bar pol dana
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj? /var/log imas u /home? 
<jelly> SilverSpace: baze idu u /var
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti vjerojatno zapunis /www
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ti pricas? :)
<SilverSpace> aa baze 
<Jobenty> sad višeništ ne kužim
<Jobenty> koliko toga ima home, var, log, 
<Jobenty> što još ima
<SilverSpace> Jobenty: ma tebi ne treba vise 20G / i ostalo /home 
<SilverSpace> i swep
<Jobenty> a home je ta sistemska particija
<Jobenty> ili :::?
<jelly> Jobenty: zajebi sve to, stavi sve na jednu particiju kak Mmike veli i ne brini :-)
<SilverSpace> home je sve kaj je tvoje 
<Jobenty> pa sve je moje
<Jobenty> :-)))
<Jobenty> daj tu rizlu
<Mmike> Jobenty: nema sistemske particije
<Mmike> ne postoji taj koncept
<SilverSpace> ocu reci dokumenti i mjuza i ostala sranja kaj sam stavis tj skines
<Mmike> na windowsima je to zdrkano
<SilverSpace> i tvoje postavke 
<Mmike> i onda ti je 10001 put lakse ak ti je sistem (C:\WINDOWS i C:\ProgramFiles) odvojen od ostatka sranja
<Mmike> al' na linuxu nemas potrebe za time
<vileni> ma ni na windows se vise ne razdvaja
<vileni> ako netko zna zasto, neka si sam slozi
<vileni> ako nezna, sve je na C:
<Jobenty> zna li netko mogu li sačuvati ovaj cjeli razgovor ???
<vileni> ako ti irc klijent podrzava, da :)
<vileni> ili kopipejstas
<Jobenty> xchat
<vileni> ali ja zadrzavam kopirajt na sve izreceno
<jelly> copy/paste radi u xchatu.
<SilverSpace>  logira se kanal
<vileni> i ovo sto je mmike rekao to isto kopirajtam dok mi cocktu ne plati
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/05/%23ubuntu-hr.html
<vileni> Mmike: jel potvrdjujemo onda 16:20? :)
<Mmike> vileni: na istom mjestu?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> k
<SilverSpace> Jobenty: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> beh
<SilverSpace> meh
<Jobenty> hvala svima
<Jobenty> za koji dan vas kontaktiram
<SilverSpace> np
<Jobenty> skinuo sam sinoć xubuntu ali sad kako mi se čini zbog moram tražiti nešto za obradu zvuka
<Jobenty> pozdrav
<Mmike> Jobenty: ubuntu-studio
<Mmike> Jobenty: probaj to
<Jobenty> ok
<Mmike> Jobenty: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<VjetarSaSunca> zbunili ste čovjeka samo
<Jobenty> Evo akonekoga zanima jedna online besplatna igrica slična JAGGED ALLIANCE 2 ili FALLOUT 2. Na poteze. Problem je samo što je ruska pa svi razgovaraju na ruskoj ćirilici ali sučelje može biti na engleskom. TOTAL INFLUENCE
<Jobenty> http://ti.ggeek.ru/
<obruT> ekipa razgovara na ćirilici :)
<BotaniCar> Dajte mi rizlu i pojacaj bas da tuce, imam karirane papuce, kupio sam juce ! 
<SilverSpace> malo bi na bike ali jebemu puse vani ko sto vragova
<obruT> SilverSpace: zato na sljeme
<obruT> tam vjetar ne smeta
<SilverSpace> tam mi brdo smeta :)
<obruT> "Операционная система: Windows XP, Vista, 7. 32-64 bit"
<obruT> dakle, niš od toga :P
<BotaniCar> wine is not a OS :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiSgz6aYw6k
<datase> YouTube: Ajs Nigrutin-Kilo Granja Lesim (Lyrics/text) - 0:03:04 - 61,415 views - 127 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 50%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 16 mins, 15 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low (1 more message)
<jelly> vruce
<vileni> ja se smrzavam
<vileni> ali mogao bih tu i tamo i izaci iz server sale
<BotaniCar> haha, ako je tome tako, do sad si i gluh :D
<ivoks> .weather pirovac
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Pirovac, Croatia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 54%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 29 mins, 49 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of (1 more message)
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> ode mirka
<ivoks> a nije popravila problem
<BotaniCar> Cuj, radno vrijeme je svetinja :) 
<ivoks> ima ispit danas :)
<vileni> kako kome :)
<vileni> Mmike: krecem
<obruT> ta danasnja mladez... 16:00 dovidjenja
<obruT> a stvari nek stoje otvorene
<vileni> postoji uvijek ssh, i neplaceni prekovremeni :)
<Mmike> vileni: ack, vidimo se
<jelly> vileni: kak mislis neplaceni
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> ssd novi trebam ovaj mi mali 
<SilverSpace> mali mi je mali 
<SilverSpace> malo mi je mali 
<obruT> a nije ni tehnicar :)
<SilverSpace> odavno 
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> bok te mazo frend mi se cetvrti put rastaje od zena
<nicols> znaš kak se kaže
<nicols> sto ljudi sto ćudi
<nicols> sto žena dvjesto sisa
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> 99 sisa, racunajuci rak dojke :-|
<jelly> 199 
<nicols> točno sam znao da će uletit netko sa ovim neukusnim :/
<jelly> velis, za razliku od izvorne ukusne izreke
<jelly> nicols: imas nesto protiv pink ribbon awarenessa???
<nicols> neeeeee
<nicols> ni slučajno
<nicols> ali
<jelly> tak sam si i mislio
<nicols> postotak je ipak manji
<Vlado9A3CY> žur bon žur :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ooj
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi 
<ivoks> kaj
<ivoks> moram placati zastitu na radu?
<ivoks> koji kurac sad jebo ih pas
<ivoks> u srednjoj skoli sam imao predmet zastita na radu
<vileni> jelly: vama placaju prekovremene? :)
<jelly> vileni: da ne placaju, ne bi ih radio
<vileni> kod mene samo dobijes upozorenje da ne smijes raditi prekovremeno, a tko i kad ce obaviti posao to nitko ne pita :)
<jelly> to nije problem, ako ne plate najavit cemo ispad i radove u radno vrijeme
<jelly> posao se moze obaviti 9-17, nije problem
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYV3alDTaGI
<datase> YouTube: Inventor Bob Balow Demonstrates How To Use Spaghetti-Pasta-Noodle Fork - 0:01:14 - 1,139,198 views - 3279 likes / 131 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/welp-fck-27-photos-25.gif
<ivoks> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/87284390953/friday-deployments-and-leaving-afterwards
<SilverSpace> https://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/daily-morning-awesomeness-35-photos-1.gif
<SilverSpace> ides
<Mmike> ivoks: mosh napravit kupoprodaju deviza u svojoj banci - sad?
<Mmike> RBA mi veli - moze samo do 15:30
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj i tebi SilverSpace ... a eto vidis, ne stignem ni sjesti uz komp :)
<Vlado9A3CY> busy day
<SilverSpace> :)
<ipozgaj> oj
<vileni> o ipozgaj 
<vileni> kako je u amerikama
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jel' tece med, mlijeko? :)]
<obruT> ipozgaj: jel dolari rastu na cesti ?
 * infy- se prebacio na zsh :S
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> vi koji samo za jednim kompom sjedite
 * Mmike se vrtatio nazad na bash kad je bio u pornjavi
<Mmike> 1001 server, svi imaju bash po defaultu :)
<Mmike> neopisivo je sjebato parsat json iz shella
<Mmike> Kka da dhcpd serveru kazem da 'oslobodi' leasove koje trenutno ne koristi?
<Mmike> jednostavno
<Mmike> restartam ga
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/miss-uhljebara-2015-fotke-fotosopira-a-ako-nije-dobro-ispala-trazi-medije-da-ih-maknu/818293.aspx.
<Mmike> LOLOLOL :)
<ipozgaj> <Mmike>	neopisivo je sjebato parsat json iz shella
<ipozgaj> nije ako imas python :)
<Mmike> to nije iz shella
<Mmike> al da
<ipozgaj> jebo sistem bez pitona
<Mmike> odustalo se od shella oko 11 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-06
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebuyer.com/ubuntu
<SilverSpace> upozorenje: Za vrijeme paralelnog HTTP download testa promet na mreznoj kartici je znatno povecan u odnosu na promet izazvan testom 
<SilverSpace> jel tko ovo probao http://bwmclient.carnet.hr/index.php
<SilverSpace> Download Speed: 3911 kbps (488.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Mmike> mestar na dobrojutro hrvacka
<Mmike> u rodilistu
<Mmike> iza deca vriste
<Mmike> a on veli 'ovo je vjerojatno najsladji zvuk na svijetu'
<Mmike> majmun koji nema djece
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, ja sam to cesto koristio
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e, imam auto!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: oko podneva? mozda minuticu prije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> mirka: oko 11:30 kavica neka? :)
<SilverSpace> doma sam 
<mirka> Mmike, moze kafica uvijek ;)
<Mmike> mirka: kul
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kul
<SilverSpace> i rakijica
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :D :D imas kaj? :)
<Mmike> gledam onog Sunkera na tvu
<Mmike> pa kaj ti imas rec, majmune, bio si financministar i sjebo si sve
<Mmike> onda se mislilo da nece nitko moc gore sjebat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nazalost nemam losa godina prosla bila 
<Mmike> kad uto dodje SDP :)
<Mmike> e, a onda onaj maras sere dalje
<Mmike> 'vi bi na vlast samo da bi krali'
<SilverSpace> svi bi 
<Mmike> matereti, pa sta nisi mogao izvuc nesto bolje da Sunkeru pljunes u facu, majko moja
<SilverSpace> ne samo vi
<obrut> SilverSpace: i tata bi sine :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: nego sta da bi i tata :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: svi oni seru 
<SilverSpace> kad ljudi pojma nemaju 
<SilverSpace> nema rasta bez povecanja zaposlenosti 
<SilverSpace> Download Speed: 3921 kbps (490.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi ludi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: wrong, nema rasta bez proizvodnje
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi biti 8
<Mmike> povecanje zaposlenosti nece nist napravit
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni se speedtest.net pokazao nabolji mjerodavnikom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj je rast zaposlenosti nego rast proizvodnje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak, brate mili :)
<Mmike> npr
<SilverSpace> blato kopat i delat cigle ako nist drugo :)
<Mmike> sad drzava odluci zaposliti jos 300k ljudi
<Mmike> i ok, zaposlila ih je
<Mmike> al' onda mora smanjit place ovima kaj su vec zaposleni, jer nema od kud
<Mmike> i kaj smo dobili?
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> a smanjili smo zaposlenost
<Mmike> (banalan primjer, jel)
<SilverSpace> eh ti sad ides u krajnost 
<SilverSpace> ne zaposljava drzava 
<Mmike> ma sveisto tko zaposljava
<SilverSpace> tak bi bar trebalo biti 
<Mmike> smanjit poreze, potaknut poduzetnistvo
<Mmike> i onda ce oni zaposljavat
<SilverSpace> ubrzati internet
<SilverSpace> jedna je od stavki 
<SilverSpace> vrlo bitna u danasnje vrijeme
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i to! :
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pricam s kolegom korejcem
<Mmike> lik ima gigabit doma
<Mmike> gore/dolje
<Mmike> giga-bit
<SilverSpace> pa da nema poslovanja bez brzine interneta
<SilverSpace> samo kaj to nasi balvani u vladi ne razumiju
<SilverSpace> http://speedtest.ht.hr/
<BotaniCar> Smatram da je tvrdnja da necije poslovanje ovisi o bandwithu ili situaciona, ili neistina. No, na stranu to, ima tko da trosi owncloud ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja
<Mmike> Jamstvo: 99999 - mjeseci
<Mmike> int-hw-p-g3258 - Intel Pentium G3258
<Mmike> TO je jamstvo!
<vileni> gle, isti proc kao moj :)
<SilverSpace> odoh po malca u skolu 
<SilverSpace> mreze na prozorima za komarce su zakon
<SilverSpace> vise muhe ne lete oko lustera
<Mmike> jelly: zakaj na flyju mail folderi nemreju imat subfoldere? :)
<Mmike> koji calendar app/widget koristite na androidu?
<Mmike> google calendar je los
<Mmike> sonyjev je ocajan
<Mmike> samsungov je bio ok
<Mmike> sad cu probati bussines calendar
<CrazyLemon> imaš i sunrise calendar
 * CrazyLemon koristi guglov
<jelly> Mmike: sub what?
<Mmike> jelly: context?
<jelly> ono kaj si me zadnje pitao je context
<jelly> subfolderi
 * jelly nema pojma sto su subfolderi u imapu
<BotaniCar> bilo koji folder ispod INBOX-a ? 
<jelly> kak mozes imati folder ispod INBOXa?
<BotaniCar> Kak ne bi mogao ? ja recimo imam INBOX/FIRMA/ImeKolege/ pa u njemu mailovi od kolege
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> jelly: na flyju jedino to i mozes
<Mmike> otvorit folder ili u istom 'redu' k'o i inbox
<Mmike> ili ispod inboxa
<Mmike> al' to je to
<Mmike> nema subfoldera dalje
<Mmike> ja na svom mejlserveru mogu imat 1001 podfolder
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, a zasto bi to trpao ispod INBOX umjesto u FIRMA i FIRMA/ImeKolege/ ?
<Mmike> tipa: Poso/Mailinglists/Postgres/psql...
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je malo beside-point za mmiketovo pitanje
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, mogu ti poslati konfiguraciju dovecota pa ti gledaj
<Mmike> jelly: mogu ti ja poslat konfiguraciju dovecota, pa popravi? :D
<Mmike> jelly: nvm, mislio sma da ima neki razlog konkretni
<Mmike> nije da mi bas sad neznam kak fali
<BotaniCar> Kak ja vas imam rad' :D
<Mmike> mirka: ja krecem
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vidimo se poslije malo
<BotaniCar> meni u stvari ide na kuki kad ljudi tak branchaju inbox, ali mogu razumjeti :D
<jelly> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> mbox
<Mmike> mislim da je to limitacija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: no da danas te opet nema :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne kaki! )
<Mmike> SilverSpace: radije spremi rakiju neku :)
<jelly> Mmike: slozi skriptu koja ce svim userima konvertirati na nes drugo, i nece nista pokidati, pa cemo promijeniti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga nema ni loze nema nis ove godine
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a nist, bumo srktali vodu :)
<SilverSpace> nestasica hrvati se vise opijaju 
<SilverSpace> losa godina bila prosla za sljive i vinograd
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvijek mozemo u birtiju :)
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/d878f550-4204-4d34-a011-650b38477cc6.jpeg
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/130211/zasto-je-dobro-nositi-kacigu
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> kak ju je pobrusio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/pljackaju-i-po-danu-gradani-i-trgovci-u-strahu-1004009
<jelly> hmm, knedle sa sljivama u menzi
<obrut> u ovoj u koju ja cesto idem imaju to skoro svaki dan :)
<jelly> eh
<obrut> iako, nisu domace pa onak... budu ok, ali nije to to
<jelly> zamrznute?
<jelly> ove u vukovarskoj se doimaju domace
<obrut> pa ne znam sad jesu li bile smrznute ili ne, ali izgledaju kao da bi mogle biti...
<obrut> nisu fine kod mamine odnosno od zenine tete :)
<obrut> s/kod/ko/
<obrut> i osjetno su manje
<ivoks> https://scontent-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11094290_10153471351066840_1440939294330293622_n.jpg?oh=5b6cfa25bfa106740794d93cdc60b539&oe=55D46496
<obrut> fuck
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> vruce
<SilverSpace> ove zapadne sobe nisu humane
<BotaniCar> ivoks: moje bi bile "s kim bum se posexal prije smrti, na ovom kamenu" :D
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> sam
<SilverSpace> sretnik
<jelly> \o/ http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<nicols> zijev!
<ivoks> ah, engleski
<ivoks> how fly flies
<ivoks> how flies fly
<jelly> surely, how _a_ fly flies
<nicols> xenserver? ima li koji stručnjak?
<obrut> sranje... ici na sljeme i riskirati pranje ili ne :P
<obrut> gledam hr radar, nista... pogledam slovenski, a ono s juga dolazi djubre
<CrazyLemon> obrut laže slovenski
<CrazyLemon> na radaru prije kazalo kisu.. a vani nista
<CrazyLemon> ni kap
<frainfreeze> ovdje pada.
<frainfreeze> krk, baška.
<jelly> obrut: nemoj, vele oluja
<SilverSpace> fuj
<vileni> melita: sretan rodjendan! :)
<melita> vileni: oh fala :)
<obrut> jelly: evo bio i vratio se, nis nije palo :)
<SilverSpace> osim vepra
<SilverSpace> ides lilipop u virtualbox
<SilverSpace> traje i traje instalacija
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/komentari/ultimatni-glazbeni-hipsteraj/142789.aspx
<SilverSpace> gramafon :) ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti trosis KDE jesi probao KDE Connect
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne znam sto je to
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/MPU4B2G.png
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkCFngNmsh0
<datase> YouTube: https://youtube.com/devicesupport - 0:03:56 - 4,673,171 views
<obrut> jel mozemo mi s tim kodom sad pristupit tvom accu ili cemu vec ? :)
<obrut> jel koristi tko docker ?
<SilverSpace> https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisam ja Toni :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/1510-wily-werewolf.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> ovi istocnjaci i njihovi praznici
<ivoks> 'dan zmaja'
<ivoks> 'dan solsticija'
<ivoks> 'dan ciscenja grobova'
<ivoks> 'festival zmajskog broda'
<ivoks> wtf?
<ivoks> 'proljetni festival'
<ivoks> nasli lijek za hepatitis c
<ivoks> 98% posto izljecenih
<BotaniCar> Fino,fino
<BotaniCar> obrut: si citao kak mozes docker containere manipulirati systemd-om ? :) 
<BotaniCar> obrut: https://chimeracoder.github.io/docker-without-docker/#1 #docker without docker 
<BotaniCar> Ako ste spojili owncloud i dropbox, to bu se uskoro strgalo, pet mijenjaju API :(
<obrut> BotaniCar: nisam citao
<BotaniCar> baci oko, izgleda sjajno
<obrut> inace sam poceo malo detaljnije proucavat systemd obzirom da nam ne gine... u biti ga vec imamo u produkciji na dosta masina na centosu 7
<SilverSpace> danas sam svu nepotrebnu elektroniku odnio u reciklazno 
<SilverSpace> bio sam vrijedan :)
<SilverSpace> jos se uvijek instalira android 5 u virtualbox
<SilverSpace> opa prica se prica rebbull izgleda audi motore uzima i ostavlja renault 
<rut> dd
<rut> muffin jel te ima 
<rut> ?
<BotaniCar> rut: ima, al moram ributat, pucaj ako je hitno
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/380271/Sto-treba-Hrvatskoj-Nastavnici-poput-Lidije-Kralj.html
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> Swatch razvija revolucionarne baterije za satove i automobile
<SilverSpace> evo ga pocelo je konacno 
<dodobas> sto su to revulucionarne baterije ?
<vileni> to su ove sto se bune protiv vlasti
<BotaniCar> kupis bateriju i Robespierre iskoci iz ambalaze 
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' te ima?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: Che Guevara
<hrvojem> Mmike: ima
<Mmike> hrvojem: georgelorch i mattgriffin, u kojoj su oni time zoni?
<hrvojem> US
<hrvojem> zast
<ivoks> kako je debian analan, jebo ih
<ivoks> instaler koji drivere za cdrom drzi na cdromu
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw # vitz
<rut> http://pastebin.com/PTWbQFr6
<rut> jel tko sreo nesto ovakvo ?
<ivoks> sjebo si configuraciju za amavis
<obrut> ne znam sto je amavis, ali ono mi zgleda ko da je nesto sjebo nesto u nekoj perlusi :)
<rut> da al mailovi uredno rade tj. stizu al tu i tamo mi za neki pukne ovo 
<ivoks> amavis je perl
<ivoks> a ako ne znas sto je amavis, onda se ili preseravas ili nisi nikad slagao mail server na debianoidu
<rut> nema cak ni na netu nista o tome .. da bar ne prima/salje uredno nego tu i tamo mi za neki mail koji primi pukne to 
<rut> May  7 10:54:22 w8 amavis[12964]: (12964-15) (!!)TROUBLE in check_mail: quar+notif FAILED: mail_dispatch: no recognized protocol name: SCALAR(0x80596ac90) at /usr/local/sbin/amavisd line 9374.
<obrut> ivoks: slagao sam exim tamo negdje 2002-ge, kasnije postfix i nisam trosio amavis
<ivoks> dakle, znas sto je amavis
<ivoks> :)
<obrut> prije toga sendmail, ali ne na debianoidima
<obrut> i nemam amavis nigdje
<Mmike> ireadmail
<Mmike> sve slozi sam
<Mmike> i amavis 
<Mmike> i clamavis
<Mmike> i dlamavis
<Mmike> i dlvisavis
<Mmike> i vis-a-sol-lore :)
<dodobas> i dmarc i ...
<BotaniCar> ho, ireadmail sad radi i na centosu 7 ! :) 
<nicols> jutro!
<pkiller> ddan :) iredmail sam i ja koristio... dok nisam zaboravio password :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/ce9b33870779c84249aa4c06bd6fe920.jpg
<ivoks> otkrili su raj
<ivoks> https://scontent-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11143114_10204321196495408_3836781784797256056_n.jpg?oh=83958136d485cbca073ec372fb05576c&oe=55E29BE6
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je u biti u skladu s opcim svjetskim kretanjima
<jelly> Mmike: ti sustavi koji sve sloze sami su super, dok se prvi put nesto ne strga i onda ne znas otkud krenuti
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da znam jebga ali je istinita :)
<ivoks> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/05/06/powershell-dsc-for-linux-is-now-available.aspx
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<nicols> jao :)
<vileni> o nicols 
<Mmike> danas je drasticno manje vruce
<Mmike> jelly: ae, al' , ak si ikad slagao postfix s dovetocom uz sieve te antivirus/antispam pimpeke, znas kaj je di
<Mmike> ovo je samo upakirano sve
<Mmike> slicno k'o da si reko juju deploy email-solution :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa da, ak si ikad slagao onda znas i sam sloziti
<Mmike> ljepse to napravi ireadmail
<Mmike> iredmail
<nicols> o
<nicols> jel ko kada instalirao kakvu bypass mrežnu na debianu?
<nicols> ili bilo kojem linuxu :)
<rut> ima taj iredmail za bsd ?
<nicols> imam Interface Masters Niagara 2265 ... to je bazirano na Intelu 82571EB ... 2 portna kartica sa bypassom
<nicols> e sad ... mreža ko mreža radi ... kako upravljati sa bypassom?
<rut> vidi ima . al to je za fresh sistem .. takog nemam 
<obrut> ova ekiga je fakat smece
<obrut> vec godinama je smece i nikako da ju srede
<ivoks> zasto bi koristio ekigu?
<dodobas> obrut: zato imas skype (tm)
<obrut> dodobas: :P
<ivoks> ili google hangout
<obrut> ivoks: zato sto ima podrsku za neki codec s kojim moram nesto istestirat
<ivoks> ili emphaty
<ivoks> empathy
<obrut> ovaj empathy se cini beskorisan za sip
<BotaniCar> ( ili bilo sto drugo ) :)
<rut> :) nemojte tako 
<rut> sto mu fali ?
<BotaniCar> sto ima ? :) 
<rut> pa meni je za xmpp super radio 
<rut> uuu 6 do 16 . treba doma ici :)))))))
<obrut> pa da... i traktor je super za jurit po autoputu... meni je za oranje super radio
 * SilverSpace koji kurac ides popravljati nepokvareno jebo sliku svoju mladog majmuna
<infy-> :o
<infy-> :D
<igustin> još samo nekoliko dana povoljnije kotizacije za DORS/CLUC 2015, požurite na http://2015.dorscluc.org
<nicols> mi valjda dolazimo svi kolektivno :)
<nicols> cijela kompanija :)
<nicols> ne dobro, jel zna itko išta o bypass mrežnim karticama?
<ivoks> kaj je cluc jos ziv?
<ivoks> hans de raad mi zvuci poznato
<ivoks> ah, ne
<ivoks> zamijenio ga za theo de raadt
<jelly> nije theo de raadt.
<ivoks> znam da nije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si ono reko da moram za igatu instalirat?
<infy-> dd
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://dogfood.paddev.net/~igotu2gpx/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+packages
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti je zadnji nema novijeg
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> kaj lik ima svoju instancu launchpada?
<SilverSpace> verzija mislim :)
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/igotu2gpx
<SilverSpace> aa https://launchpad.net/~igotu2gpx/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<SilverSpace> stavio i ovdje
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> eBay i PayPal se razilaze ?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: moras prestati s takvim izjavama, tj. ako nisi spreman podijeliti link onda koga briga sto imas reci :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ke ?
<SilverSpace> dobio mail
<SilverSpace> od ebaya
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je proc za tebe http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ludilo-procesora-xeoni-podrskom-12tb-ram/142803.aspx
<SilverSpace> dodobas: eBay and PayPal will be separate companies soon
<SilverSpace> kaj got to znacilo ne
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-08
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> da jutro
<Mmike> Indeed, the morning!
<Mmike> kenny18: o!
<Mmike> kenny18: a de je mirka? :)
<kenny18> hey, evo sad ce ;)
<Mmike> mirka: oooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :)
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> https://blog.svpino.com/2015/05/07/five-programming-problems-every-software-engineer-should-be-able-to-solve-in-less-than-1-hour
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' mosh sve?
<dodobas> Mmike: yes ... ovaj 5 bi trebao malo razmislit kako optimlano poslozit
<SilverSpace> joj jos malo f1
<SilverSpace> prvi trening
<dodobas> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/849
<vileni> Mmike: dosao ti je project cars :)
<Mmike> dodobas: sad cu ja pogledat, sam sec :)
<BotaniCar> Jutrovski ! 
<Mmike> vileni: NIJE!
<vileni> Mmike: http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630/
<vileni> tu pise release date jucer :)
<vileni> tj prekjucer cak
<dodobas> OS: Windows 7 with latest Service Packs ?
<Mmike> to je to
 * Mmike ide kupit svoju prvu igru
<dodobas> Mmike: jel ima za ljunix ?
<BotaniCar> nemoj zaboraviti kupiti svoju N-tu licencu za windowse :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: aber natuerlich
<BotaniCar> nego, jeste vidjeli da cu moci linuxe provisionati s powershellom ? :D
<BotaniCar> bye bye puppet
<dodobas> Mmike: steam os ? ili
<vileni> mislim da nije jos releasana linux verzija
<vileni> ali najavili jesu
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema jos linuxa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: powershell je takvo govno da je to neistina
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cak je i puppet manje govno od toga
<Mmike> BotaniCar: na windozama nemas izbora, pa ti je super
<Mmike> al' ono
<dodobas> hebemu koja diskriminacija ... 
<dodobas> kao pušaći na aerodromu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: preporuka je da se naucis ansibletu, daleko jednostavniji, manje mocan (al' to nesh nit skuzit, jer ovo kaj ti nudi ansibl ti je dosta), juju zna za njega, a juju zna i za windowse :)
<Mmike> dodobas: jelda? :DDDDDDD
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jesi cuo.... 
<dodobas> Ferrari donosi 16novih dijelova ... mercedes samo neke ..
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesu li uzeli i mercedesov motor :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a cemu... 
<dodobas> honda ce ih sve pohebat
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> mecka je mecka
<SilverSpace> jebo menanikare u rukavicama 
<SilverSpace> izgledaju ko doktori
<Mmike> dodobas: bas si rjesio svih 5, ili samo brijes da ih znas rjesiti?
<dodobas> pa nisam probao, ali znam kako bih ih rijesio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: uglavnom, ako se sjecas ... na pocetku sezone je Ferrari govorio kako ce biti konzervativni a ne donositi 10 novih dijelova svaku trku... kao sto su radili 2014
<SilverSpace> joj nadam se samo da ce biti vece konkurencije
<Mmike> dodobas: da, zdanja dva buteforceanjem, optimizacije ako bash ugnjave :) cca 20ak minuta brijem da bi trebalo za sve
<Mmike> onaj sa spajanjem lista je tricky jer liste mogu bit razlicite duljine
<dodobas> Mmike: ma to su samo generatori ...
<Mmike> generatori iteratora? :)
<dodobas> generatori iterable objekata u Pythonu ...
<dodobas> iterator 'konsjuma' iterabl
<dodobas> *iterable
<Mmike> iteratorski generatori :)
<Mmike> ma kakvi generatori, while petlja i bok
<dodobas> Mmike: e vidis... zato si ti ogranicen :)
<Mmike> nisam :) neg ti kompliciras :)
<dodobas> i moras kruh zaradit ko 'majmun progamer' :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ti si sigurno pre ponosan na svoju eleganciju koda, jelda? :)
<dodobas> a ja sam CTO, CEO, project manager i majmun programer :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ... far from it ... sve ima svoju primjenu ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nisi spoznao ljepotu while petlji! :)
<Mmike> for je nepotreban uz dobar while! :)
<rut> http://pastebin.com/AeLnbbeV
<dodobas> while ... nisam koristio ... uh ne znam kad sam zadnji put :)
<dodobas> tj. znam ... kad sam morao emulirati C code style u Pyhonu... sa provjerom flag varijabli ... :)
<dodobas> https://github.com/nyaruka/posm/blob/master/extractor/exposm/reader.py#L46
<dodobas> ako te bas zanima ^^^
<SilverSpace> McLaren u novim bojama http://is.gd/206ndY
<Mmike> dodobas: zamisljam kak bi to u perlu izgledalo :D
 * Mmike makes coffee
<Mmike> zash alonso nece preko 268 km/h?
<SilverSpace> Rombertik
<Vlado9A3CY> neki linuxas mu je tak postavio speed limiter :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<SilverSpace> a nis sve po starom meca prva ferrari prati ostali mogu i u garazi ostati
<dodobas> pojma nemam sto Maldonado radi... nema tih novaca... ako si tako los
<jelly> nije li on pastor
 * jelly hides
<dodobas> jelly: da cuvar ovaca ...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: u nuernbergu su koristili UniFI UAP-PRO i UAP-AP 
<Mmike> sad mi reko lik
<jelly> TIL: http://anubis.iseclab.org/
<SilverSpace> pljunuti Chrome http://az648995.vo.msecnd.net/win/2015/05/msedgedevsite-long-807x1024.jpg
<jelly> lol --> TPAKTOP (~dmitrytig@193.104.181.233) has joined #bash
<infy-> hahah traktor
<BotaniCar> krešu se momak i djevojka. 
<BotaniCar> momak: "jesam li ti prvi?" 
<BotaniCar> djevojka: "jesi Dule, ako odbiješ nule!"
<BotaniCar> jelly: zgodan ovaj Anubis. Si reportao kaj, koliko im treba za povratnu informaciju ? 
<rut> oo muffin :)
<rut> guzva ?
<BotaniCar> Jok, danas samo nacekavam nekog drugog .. 
<BotaniCar> Nda, i ne uspijevam ono kaj sam si zacrtao :D
<rut> koje to .. cim vise nula stavit pore 1 ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, slazem si "cloud printing" i ne ide kak sam si zamislio 
<igustin> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer
<BotaniCar> igustin: copycat ! :)
<rut> a sredit ces ti .. ja se borim sa amvisom i greskom .., mislio sam da ce netko napisat nesto pametno od autora na mailing listi pa k**** ... nista
<igustin> :)
<BotaniCar> Dam se kladit' u omanje toceno pivo da bi ti problem nestao da vratis defaultnu amavisovu konf fajlu
<BotaniCar> nekaj si sfushal :)
<rut> pregledao danas pazljivo .. sve OK 
<BotaniCar> Velim ti, ja bi poceo s vracanjem defaulta. Pa onda step-at-a-time 
<rut> provjerio . jedino ako sam corav pa da opet idem .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, nemam dovoljno windows malwarea :-)
<BotaniCar> reci da nemas ni za 'droid, pa cu se zapitati kaj delas na poslu :D 
<SilverSpace> lol kako se Grosjanu razletio poklopac motora
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zakaj je session bio stoppan?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa razletio se poklopac lotusu 
<SilverSpace> bilo je na stazi dosta toga
<SilverSpace> Ricciardo Red bull cetvrti motor koristi 
<SilverSpace> uzas od renaulta
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4345896440
<Mmike> majorca
<Mmike> fakin otok usred sredozemlja!
<obrut> Mmike: mozda im je provider na otoku :P
<obrut> pa server je na otoku :)
<ivoks> lijepo
<ivoks> obalna straza poslala mail
<ivoks> HRM ce imati vojne igre na kornatima sljedeci tjedan, pa ne dovodite turiste
<Mmike> obrut, :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMPWfHqVj40
<datase> YouTube: https://youtube.com/devicesupport - 0:03:56 - 7,433,717 views
<jelly> Luca Stricagnoli - Thunderstruck (AC/DC) - Guitar (akustara)
<ivoks> Mmike: da?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa taj unifi nije los, imam jedan
<ivoks> mogu sloziti vise mreza
<ivoks> a ne placam ga ko da je napravljen od zlata
<Mmike> ivoks, ja cu probat s mikrotikom i routerOSom po vilenovoj preporuci
<Mmike> pa ak ne zadovolji cemo prec na unifi
<Mmike> prepedalirao sam se
<Mmike> 8km, od toga sam 5km tjero k'o manijak
<Mmike> i onda 2 km laganica, kao
<Mmike> i onda sam hodao
<Mmike> nisam mogo vise
<dodobas> Mmike: ahahaa, n00b
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak muda :) 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: znas neki 4g router ... 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hm jem mislis usb stick
<SilverSpace> ili bas router
<SilverSpace> da stavis sim 
<SilverSpace> tj. koji ima sim 
<dodobas> to drugo
<SilverSpace> ne bas dosta se njih reklamira kao 3G/4G ali nemaju slot za sim
<dodobas> da znam... imaju usb dongle ... kao
<SilverSpace> moras imati usb stick 4g
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, opce to nije bed
<Mmike> SilverSpace, malo guzica, al' nit to nist posebno
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> pobjegla mi kona
<SilverSpace> 4g usb je skup
<Mmike> 22", hidraulicni diskovi, deore xt, 2k kuna
<Mmike> i kazem kupujem, doazlim u split, sve
<Mmike> i lik me zove ujutro
<Mmike> 'e, ja sam prodo'
<Mmike> 'nisam siguran da bi vi bas iz zagreba dosli'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ah jebiga
<Mmike> sad gledam na njuskalu, lik prodaje ISTI taj bajk za 3500 kuna
<Mmike> a i to je dobra cijena
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja bez pelena ne idem u voznju
<SilverSpace> kad nosis pelene zdravije je za guzicu i jaj a
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> ma mislim
<Mmike> moje voznje su 10-15km max :)
<Mmike> i to sam puno reko :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: puno puno znace pelene
<Mmike> sad ckeam da bude lonjsko polje bicikljada
<SilverSpace> lonjsko polje je krasno 
<Mmike> najkrasnije je kaj od siska do tamo nema uzbrdica :)
<SilverSpace> opako mi internet steka
<Mmike> samo pedalancija :)
<Mmike> ravno :) k'o slavonija :)
<SilverSpace> neznam dal je do mene ili do ubuntu servera
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek
<SilverSpace> stranice mi ok otvara
<SilverSpace> ssh steka
<SilverSpace> napisem recenicu tek onda ispise :)
<Mmike>  21:26:59 up 6 days, 22:46,  2 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.23, 0.21
<Mmike> kad se rsync pokrene za update arhive onda malo stroj ode kvragu
<Mmike> moramo ivoksa nagovorit da kupimo SSD diskove za OS i jos jedan SATA disk za arhivu
<SilverSpace> kaj se popunilo 
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> neg je raid5 na 4 diska spor za popizdit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, re rokni ovo: et -O /dev/null http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/test.bin
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> wget -O /dev/null http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/test.bin
<dodobas> Mmike: fantaziras... radi 
<Mmike> dodobas, tesko mi rec na kaj mislis :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko ti sishe?
<dodobas> Mmike: podrazumjeva se ... :)
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi dreka jeli 720kn http://www.bonbon.hr/ducan/uredaji/ostali-uredaji/w800z-lte-wifi-router
<SilverSpace> 477KB/s
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tak mi je cijeli tijedan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cini se da je to do tvojih likova
<SilverSpace> nesto su ovi moji sjebali a zaboravim ih nazvati
<Mmike> bio sam sad na veceri s likom iz vipneta
<Mmike> veli da im kablove usralo
<Mmike> radnici kopali i prokopali
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> kod frenda samo internet nije radio 
<SilverSpace> neki kazu da nisu imali nista
<vileni> meni brat slao sms da mu ne radi, da vidim kod sebe
<vileni> a ja bio 3 i pol sata u kazalistu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si to gledao tri i pol sata :)
<vileni> zlocin i kaznu!
<vileni> skracena verzija :)
<SilverSpace> onda si i dobro prosao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> meni telefonko radio
<Mmike> vileni, o, i/.
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> zlocin i kazna je jedna od jebackijih knjiga sto te tjeraju da procitas u skolama
<Mmike> malo naivna
<Mmike> razumihin - kao, kuzi ekipu oko sebe
<Mmike> raskoljnikov, kao, nezna jadan kaj bi
<Mmike> i ona iljona (ivona?) ivanova, ili kako vec
<Mmike> pa tu babu bi svatko skratio :)
<vileni> pa ok je predstava, fino su to slozili
 * SilverSpace nije nikada to citao 
<vileni> baba nije tako strasna u predstavi
<vileni> tj, naglasavaju je drugi likovi
<SilverSpace> ni ne namjerava
<vileni> ali puno je 3h za sjediti, iako malo za predstaviti knjigu
<vileni> gledali smo i hrvatski bog mars, to je isto bilo ok
<Mmike> hrvatski bog mars
 * Mmike nije fan krleze nikako
<Mmike> naporan je, brate
<Mmike> to moras bit mega-intelektualac
<SilverSpace> ja se ni ne sijecam kad sam zadnji puta bio u kazalistu ni kaj sam gledao 
 * Mmike samo pametan :)
<vileni> mozda, ali predstava je dobra bila
<vileni> glavni lik je super odradio stvar
<SilverSpace> wget: can't execute 'openssl': No such file or directory
<SilverSpace> jel kak to zaobici 
<SilverSpace> wget na ubuntu skine ali na openwrt ne 
<nicols> jutro!
<jelly> SilverSpace: wget iz openwrt nije wget vec busybox
<jelly> koju si tocno naredbu pokrenuo?
<SilverSpace> jelly: naso treba jedan paket instalirati ssl
<SilverSpace> radi sad wget
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-09
<dodobas> alo radni rnarode
<dodobas> hebate... pa da ne mogu jednu izjavu napisati bez greske
<dodobas> a zbilja ... https://github.com/polegone/gonix
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4347947479
<SilverSpace> kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> jojjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<SilverSpace> necu moci spavati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je brzina interneta koju ima frend u koreji
<Mmike> iako veli da to nije realno jer su svi ti serveri sporiji od njegovog interneta :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj ima brzi internet 
<SilverSpace> ovi nasi kurcu ne mrdaju vec godinama 
<SilverSpace> place mi se 
<SilverSpace> Q3
<SilverSpace> nisam danas uspio pogledat pa sad gledam 
<frainfreeze> Večer, ima tko ovdje da je išao ili poznaje koga tko je završio/ide ili je je bio na fakultu infomatike/računalstva?
<SilverSpace> ovi klinci u toro roso su predobri 
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: mislim da su ti ovdje svi priuceni informaticari :)
<frainfreeze> dang... hvala 
<CrazyLemon> ja sam bio.. ali ne u .hr
<CrazyLemon> if that counts :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<frainfreeze> ovo https://soundcloud.com/mrsuicidesheep/gorkem-han-jr-ocean . osobito onaj dio poslije 3:56 . samo zatvori oči i slušaj do kraja
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGUJgoW18mw
<datase> YouTube: https://youtube.com/devicesupport - 0:03:56 - 9,512,355 views
<Vlado9A3CY> dan SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: svaki dan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<SilverSpace> ovo je biciklo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgXGgcSRGyA
<datase> YouTube: https://youtube.com/devicesupport - 0:03:56 - 9,513,557 views
<SilverSpace> prestizes aute i kamione :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne gleda mi se do kraja taj video, ali ...
<Vlado9A3CY> imam frenda na poslu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> kaj si je to slozio na bicikl ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ide sigurno 50 na sat ako ne i vise ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali da budem iskren, do sada je vec nekoliko puta imao srece ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jer besuman je, nevidljiv ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ide na posao iz Klin-a do Vugrovca i natrag ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ne bih bio na njegovom mjestu...
<Vlado9A3CY> preopasno je to ipak
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: je opasno je nije to slozeno za brzine 
<SilverSpace> nije to vise bicikliranje malo su pretjerali http://is.gd/8BeFkl
<SilverSpace> u HV kad sam bio na terenu bio jedan onako zaljubljenik brzina samnom friziranje auta i tak i dode jedan knama u drustvo i pocne se hvaliti kak je sve nagural u auto i sad ine puno brze i pita ga frend a koliko si ulozio u kocnice veli ovaj nista frend se samo nasmije i kaze ti se bus vubil mali 
<Vlado9A3CY> o kocnicama se ne razmislja, nego tek ako se nekaj dogodi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> 42000kn kao u ovom oglasu... za te novce se moze kupiti, ne znam, opel vectra stara malo vise od 5 godina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/rusija-kina-potpisale-pakt-o-nehakiranju/142878.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaj ovo znaci ?
<Vlado9A3CY> to znaci da bu sad nastala generalna frka jer rusi i kinezi imaju i zajednicke vojne vjezbe u sredozemlju :)
<dodobas> wazz
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku za usisavac mozda?
<dodobas> Mmike: evo ti pa biraj ... http://www.vacuumjudge.com/
<dodobas> Mmike: gledas ?
<Mmike> sad da
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ovaj miele canister
<Mmike> tog nema
<Mmike> zakaj ovaj blazicko ne suti
<Mmike> zakaj
<dodobas> blazicko,wtf ?
<Mmike> maxtv
<dodobas> ah... pa imas stream
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> maxtv :)
<jelly> Mmike: jel maxtv HD ili bar 720p?
<SilverSpace> ma jok
<SilverSpace> Prasicko 
<Mmike> jelly, a vele da je, al' valjda na telki
<Mmike> prek weba nije
<Mmike> cek bas da probam
<Mmike> arenasport emitira HD koliko vidim
<Mmike> jelly, nije
<Mmike> gledam HD :)
<Mmike> al' nije hd
<SilverSpace> jebo spanjolsku to je uvijek dsada
<Mmike> SilverSpace, istina
<Mmike> uvije
<Mmike> kj
<Mmike> naporna staza
<Mmike> teska za vozit
<Mmike> al' dosadna za gledat
<Mmike> brijem da ih je kimi zajebo sve
<Mmike> ili ipak ne
<dodobas> Mmike: pa je ...sve stratege u Ferrariu :){
<Mmike> SRCE LI MU HAMLITONOVSKO!
<Mmike> raikonen nije nista brzi na mekim gumama
<dodobas> pa mora u box... 
<Mmike> dodobas, ne mora vise
<dodobas> ici ce ... 
<dodobas> nece gume izdrzati
<dodobas> jer ako nece... onda ce onaj drugi ... popizdit ... na sve u tiimu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem :(
<dodobas> ajde maldonado ... dovidjenja
<jelly> http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/airbus-a400m-atlas-cargo-plane-crashes-in-spain-1703346491/+matthardigree teretni avion, 4 mrtvih
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-09
<BotaniCar_> Dakle , ovo je cudo jedno https://github.com/firehol/netdata
<rut> buntututu 
<BotaniCar_> apt-listchanges <3
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar_> jutro
<vileni_> super je HA kad imas sve u istom racku koji ostane bez struje :)
<vileni_> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/rampage/wp/2016/05/07/ivy-league-economist-interrogated-for-doing-math-on-american-airlines-flight/
<jelly> zle formule
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jebemti php
<jelly> ivoks: os bit u zg ovaj tjedan?
<ivoks> jelly: cini se da ipak hocu
<jelly> slozit neki sastanak za mejl
<ivoks> jelly: mogli bi; ajde predlozi neko vrijeme, svakako prije 12h
<ivoks> jelly: srijeda ili cetvrtak
<jelly> ivoks: srijeda 9h vjerojatno, samo da ulovim svog direktora 
<ivoks> jelly: moze
<BotaniCar_> https://www.facebook.com/SteampunkTendencies/videos/1001732576607775/ #madskillz
<jelly> ivoks: imam u adresaru onu simpaticnu gmail adresu, stavim meeting request na to ili imas neku na init.hr?
<ivoks> jelly: mozes poslati na ante @ init
<jelly> bas sam to mislio da
<jelly> jos nagovorit direktora da Location ne bude "4. kat kod mene"
<ivoks> ma ok je
<ivoks> ja dodjem u 8:45, pa te nazovem
<jelly> ok
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.de/MONTBLANC-F%C3%BCller-Limitierte-Auflage-GRETA/dp/B017XQSQP4/ref=sr_1_1?s=officeproduct&ie=UTF8&qid=1462781965&sr=1-1
<ivoks> 1290 eura za nalivpero
<jelly> $#@! android kalendar
<BotaniCar_>  $#@! android kalendar
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> htz je u 2015. orocio u bankama 100 milijunla kuna
<BotaniCar_> Di citas to ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> Jel' sljedivo tih 100m ? Da vidimo za sto su dobili uopce 
<dodobas> R5
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V24hoTfYMAU&list=PL3FE2526DB52E1AF0
<datase> YouTube: Krešo i Žuvi feat. S.S. - Šta'š pit - 0:03:47 - 42112 views - 173 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> ono kad domaci hosting provider
<jelly>  7  ex9k2.rz20.hetzner.de (213.239.229.14)  20.604 ms  20.598 ms  20.454 ms
<jelly>  8  split.totohost.hr (148.251.80.238) [open]  20.493 ms * *
<BotaniCar_> \o/ Hetzner je mama
<vileni_> upravo mi se zblokirao server tamo
<BotaniCar_> Kad hecner stucne, svi vodu piju ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> Madafaka , iz Dubrave mi baka ! 
<ivoks> zsem.hr ne radi
<jelly> obruT: PM?
<BotaniCar_> ivoks, podatke za uplatu skolarine ce ti reci i telefonom, samo dodjes po diplom poslije :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: mene vise zanima znanje nego papir
<BotaniCar_> ivoks, dobra je to skola ako te zanima znanje, kum mi je isao tamo. Hocu reci da mozes diplomu dobiti i ako si samo dolazan 
<ivoks> http://www.mba-croatia.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Usporedni-prikaz-2014-PA2.pdf
<BotaniCar_> AFAIH COTRUGLI Business School je za one koji zele u najvisi platni razred
<ivoks> 15kila eura
<BotaniCar_> Vrati se to , kazu
<ivoks> vrijeme odrzavanja od 9-19h
<ivoks> a dobro, jedan tjedan bi mogao izdvojiti
<BotaniCar_> Tebi ni jedno vrijeme ne pase ako si na putu, ja bi radije pitao za obaveznu dolaznost
<ivoks> lako za putovanja
<ivoks> ne idem ako sam u skoli
<ivoks> TUITION FEE
<ivoks> € 15.000 + VAT
<jelly> ko trulji?
<ivoks> mislim da je vrijeme da zavrsim taj diplomski :)
<jelly> imam apache koji svako malo tak brzo pojede 10G+ memorije, zaswapa masinu i ubije ga OOM da ga se ne stigne pogledat
<jelly> sad sam stavio skriptu koja svakih 30 sekundi gleda jel ima proces veci od 2G memorije, pa ga ps, lsofa, stracea malo i ubije
<jelly> najkompliciranija stvar: kak cronom napraviti da se nesto vrti svakih 30 sekundi
<ivoks> a) ne radis to cronom
<ivoks> to je daemon
<jelly> da sam htio instalirat monit instalirao bi... al nisam htio za jednokratnu upotrebu
<Mmike> mhe
<ivoks> monit?
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da napravis shell skriptu
<ivoks> while True
<ivoks> bla
<ivoks> ili python cak
<jelly> ←L
<Mmike> jelly, nemres cronom, cron je jedna minuta
<Mmike> while [ 1 ] ; do killall apache2; sleep 30s; done
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jelly, to nekvi php leaka, ili?
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam
<jelly> sa ps i lsof rezultati nisu konkluzivni
<Mmike> mosh apachetu rec da ubije workera nakon kaj je posluzio X rikvestova
<Mmike> pa ak imas likajuc PHP, onda s tim efektivno sprijecis isti da lika
<jelly> ovaj poludi u roku 10-ak sekundi
<jelly> nije da lika malo po malo po requestu
<Mmike> The MaxRequestsPerChild directive sets the limit on the number of requests that an individual child server process will handle. After MaxRequestsPerChild requests, the child process will die. If MaxRequestsPerChild is 0, then the process will never expire.
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tja :D
<Mmike> stavi MaxRequestsPerChild = 2
<Mmike> pa vidi onda :)
<jelly> prvo hocu vidit sto je, pa onda razmisljat o workaroundu
 * Mmike ode u schwabenland opet
<Mmike> vidimo se
<jelly> i sad ko za inat nece da se rusi
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> China bans livestreams of people ‘seductively’ eating bananas
<SilverSpace> kaj ovo znaci > Upozorenje: Postavljanje GRUB_TIMEOUT u vrijednost bez nule kada je GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT postavljen nije više podržan.
<jelly> SilverSpace: to znaci da ubuntu ne zna podesiti dobre pretpostavljene vrijednosti u /etc/default/grub
<jelly> SilverSpace: editiraj tu datoteku i zakomentiraj GRUB_HIDDEN_TINEOUT i GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<jelly> i opleti "sudo update-grub" jos jednom
<SilverSpace> jelly: ee thx 
<SilverSpace> sad vise ne ma tog ispisa
<SilverSpace> cudan je taj ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> kad mi je ukljucen splash zna mi na startu zablokirati i tako neko veijeme stajati 
<SilverSpace> kad to iskljucim sve radi bez problema
<jelly> mene splash nervira i kad radi i kad ne
<jelly> taman kad naučim šutat openldap u dupe da koristi ispravnu openssl konfiguraciju, dođe redhat i izbuilda openldap sa NSS umjesto openssl
<Mmike> jelly: jesi ga opravio? :D
<ivoks> jelly: hm
<ivoks> openldap sa opensslom?
<ivoks> openldap sa NSSom?
<ivoks> mislio sam da openldap koristi gnutls
<ivoks> licence, ovo ono
<ivoks> If you try to install the OpenLDAP server (slapd) with Debian Lenny, it comes compiled against the GnuTLS library. It means you cannot use an OpenSSL style directive like TLSCipherSuite HIGH:MEDIUM:-SSLv2 in slapd.conf. 
<jelly> openldap sa nss-om
<jelly> ivoks: gnutls je debianov odabir, upstream preferira openssl koliko sam shvatio
<jelly> nagradno pitanje koje imam jest: kako i gdje dodati lokalni (AD) CA certifikat da nagios ne veli...
<jelly> ./check_ldaps -H 'rhea.[kittens]' -b '' -p 636 -v  [...] ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (-1)        additional info: TLS error -8179:Peer's Certificate issuer is not recognized.
<jelly> rhel7 tj. centos 7 NAVODNO ima nacin kak dodati CA certifikat na jedno mjesto, zavrtit update-ca-trust i to kao treba vrijedit za sve: openssl, gnutls, nss, al kita, openldap tamo uopce ne gleda
<jelly> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/SharedSystemCertificates
<jelly> strace pokazuje da libldap -> nss -> opce ne pokusa loadat relevantni redhatov PKCS#11 / p11-kit modul koji bi to trebao hendlat
 * jelly ima averziju prema libldap/openldap
<jelly> zato ce sad potencijalni vendori nimium i init bit sablaznjeni sa instalacijom "berkeleydb -> fake perl ldap server" umjesto openldapa
<Mmike> kakva krasna kokica: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9O1VTJ-rD0
<datase> YouTube: Girl Eating Corn With Drill Fail Part 1 - 0:00:17 - 404363 views - 2189 likes / 388 dislikes
<jelly> sfw?
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<jelly> "Girl Eating Corn With Drill Fail" zvuci kao da ima u najmanju ruku fizickih ozljeda :-)
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> kokos si je kosu iscupala
<jelly> i sad ti reci zasto je to SFW a kad nekome proviri bradavica, nije
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-10
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/zagreb/u-ludbregu-posadili-pametno-drvo-na-kojemu-se-mogu-puniti-mobiteli-ali-i-elektricni-bicikli/3734017/
<SilverSpace> sad ce Bandic posjeci sva drva i stavit ova od žebeleza
<BotaniCar__> "Dazzling Russian Singles Will Make You Go Wild" "These Flirty Asian Girls Are So Bored Here!" .. zakipio bi mi mozak da ovo moram smisljat' za plachu
<jelly> Exquisite Croatian Dudettes Will Eat Ice Cream and More
<ivoks> zovem servis
<ivoks> ovo ono, zamjena ulja
<ivoks> veli lik 'koliko kilometara?'
<ivoks> 328.000
<ivoks> 'uh'
<BotaniCar__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ljLPZEfjs
<datase> YouTube: Pornosonic--Unreleased 70's Porno Music (Full Album) - 0:32:13 - 454860 views - 2221 likes / 55 dislikes
<BotaniCar__> "gospon, a bi vi zamijenili i auto kad i ulje" :) 
<vileni_> nije mu izletilo "ma lazete!" ? :)
<vileni_> ironija je da gomila ljudi vozi aute sa preko 500k km a da ni neznaju to
<ivoks> ne, rekao sam da bi zamijenio metlice brisaca
<ivoks> reko, malo su dotrajale :)
<BotaniCar__> http://jebo.me/pas/1i@raw # RenmanReklamaZaZuju
<BotaniCar__> Kad sam prodavao prethodna kola,kupac je dosao s mazdom za koju je tvrdio da je napravila "puni krug" brojaca.
<BotaniCar__> Auto se cuo ok, i izgledao je ok :) 
<ivoks> http://ct.weirdnutdaily.com/ol/wn/sw/i39/2/8/4/wnd_dea02b747f24b20281f91dea0229ca89.jpg
<vileni_> BotaniCar__: ako nije brojac sa 5 znamenki onda je impresivno :)
<vileni_> moj swift je barem 3-4 puta napravio puni krug :)
<vileni_> barem prednja polovica auta
<SilverSpace> vileni_: kaj se vozis samo sa pol auta :)
<vileni_> SilverSpace: ma kupio auto, kasnije saznao da je bio sastavljen iz 2
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> uh
<vileni_> nekad je bolje ne znati sto se dogadjalo sa autom :)
<BotaniCar__> vileni_, swift nije smart ! Ne s pol' auta ! :) 
<Hrki> jutro, po vama koji je brzi i stabilniji browser na linuxu : firefox ili chromium ?
<rut> empathy
<rut> ups .. epiphany .. slicno je :)
<BotaniCar__> Hrki, nahrani stroj s memorijom i boli te dupe. Svaki i* procesor dobro chera browser
<Hrki> BotaniCar__: ma nemam stroj, koristim laptop star 8 god :D
<Hrki> cekam da mi dojde pila
<Hrki> nego me ovako zanimalo :D
<Hrki> recimo ova klementina mi je bila prenaporna
<BotaniCar__> Idi treniraj nesto :) Nece pornici pobjec :) Brze ti je s mobitela browsat' nego s 8 godina starog laptopaž
<Hrki> audacious jer zakon
<Hrki> treniram kak da ne, evo bas shejkam proteine :D
<Hrki> kaj mislite kad ce se flash odjebat zauvijek???
<BotaniCar__> Nemojte jos, hostam neki softver koji je u flashu ! :) 
<Hrki> isuse, sad su nam u firmi stavili jedan softvare za poslovanje
<Hrki> nemos vjerovati da je nas u excellu bio mocniji :D
<Hrki> excell + macro rulz
<ivoks> Hello Ante!
<ivoks> It's Little MOO here
<ivoks> Received by:   Little MOO, friendly Print Robot
<ivoks> Next destination:  Big MOO, trusty Print Machine 
<ivoks> lol
<BotaniCar__> lol
<BotaniCar__> Synergy se zvalo ono cudo s kojim sam mogao stavit' laptop kraj monitora od drugog kompa i onda jedan mis/tastaturu koristit' za oba ? K'o KVM je bio softver :) 
<BotaniCar__> </dumb>
<Mmike> iritiraju me interne mailing liste, nemrem im rec da mi salju mail na SVE liste na koje sam preplacen
<Mmike> i sad, ak netko crossposta, onda neke replyjeve dobijam tu, neke tamo
<ivoks> to si ne znas sloziti filtere
<ivoks> mozda google to ni ne moze
<ivoks> ne volim gmail zbog toga
<ivoks> http://blog.vecernji.hr/profesionalna-deformacija/mali-paket-veliki-misterij-8178
<Mmike> znam si ja slozit filtere
<Mmike> samo sto su mailingliste potrgane
<Mmike> posalju samo jedan mail
<Mmike> umjesto da posalju po jedan mail za svaku listu di je mail dosao
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1521618
<Mmike> o jeemti
<Mmike> stovise, mogu kliknit na 'send multiple emails', i tako sam si to skonfigurirao
<Mmike> al' i dalje dobijem samo jedan email
<Mmike> i onda kad netko nesto posalje na warthogs i cdo, pol konverzacije mi je u warthogs folderu, pol u cdo
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> oj joj joj
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/lenovo-thinkcentre-edge-e73-intel-core-i7-4790-s-3-20ghz-4gb-1tb-dvdrw-dl-w7p-w8-1p-intel-hd-graphics-mt-p-n-10dss00c00.aspx
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/lenovo-thinkcentre-edge-e73-intel-core-i7-4790-s-3-60ghz-4gb-1tb-dvdrw-dl-w7p-w8-1p-amd-radeon-hd7450-mt-p-n-10dss00600.aspx
<ivoks> ah, ima radeon
<ivoks> vec sam mislio da je win tax 1800kn
<rut> jel iz US-a paket vrijednosti 60$ + 22$ usps ide pdv samo na vrijednost robe ili uzimaju zajedno roba+postarina ?
<SilverSpace> na sve ukupno
<rut> mamu im j*
<BotaniCar__> Na ono di ti vise uzmu </pravilopalca>
<rut> a jel postoji mogucnost da samo puste ? embedded ploca 
<ivoks> postoji
<rut> ili deru sto god da je iz US 
<ivoks> ali je malo vjerojatno
<BotaniCar__> Postoji, al' uplati i loto, valjda ce jedno bit'
<ivoks> pustaju poklone i promotivni materijal
<rut> hahaha . j* se muffin
<BotaniCar__> rut, ja ti samo zelim novac :)
<rut> http://www.pcengines.ch/apu1c.htm
<rut> to sam narucio . sad ce me oderat .. 
<BotaniCar__> Mog'o si si neki bolji telefon kupit' , zamijenio bi ti i ovaj sto imas i tu plocicu :) Sad plati :) 
<rut> bas .. 15x15cm ovo veliko
<rut> pa ako to ne puste .. ma kvragu onda ..
<SilverSpace> hm kaj ce ti to?
<SilverSpace> zadnje vrijeme dosta zajebavaju 
<rut> grijalica silver . na kraju skuzio da se grije dosta . morat cu kemijat . 
<rut> sto ce mi . svakakve planove imam pa na kraju sto bude
<SilverSpace> do sad mi je postar mogo nesto gesenkat sad su dobili bar kodove i vise ne moze
<BotaniCar__> Sad si me sjetio: za fasnik dodjem u postu,treba nekaj i platit', a zenska mi veli da ne treba i da joj krafnu donesem ako moze :) 
<rut> evo ovo moje stiglo u zg . pise da je Send items to customs1 (Inb)
<BotaniCar__> rut, bubni odma na njuskalo i uvali kupcu da ide po to :) 
<BotaniCar__> Ionako ces se zasititi toga za 3 dana :) 
<rut> sad me bas zanima koliko ce trebat da dode do OS ... 
<rut> muffin . na tome cu ti hostat one tvoje diskove
<rut> i vrtit ce bsd i bolje radit nego da platis nekome $$$$$$
<BotaniCar__> Kakve sad diskove, nisam nikakvu pornografiju snimao ! 
<Vjetar> jutar
<BotaniCar__> Vjetar, biz' cha, vrati se kad bush "s sunca"
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> okrenulo me :)
<BotaniCar__> \oo/ 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: jesi joj krafnu donio ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar__: PVT?
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace, jok, bio sam s sinom, necu ga na kurvsluk ucit', ima prijatelje za to ! 
<BotaniCar__> VjetarSaSunca, rokaj
<SilverSpace> http://wttr.in/zagreb
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: aj muljator, kaj ti zena cita timeline :) 
<ivoks> trebam pomoc :)
<ivoks> znate neko 'napredno' pitanje o filesystemima?
<SilverSpace> uh jebote led http://www.24sata.hr/news/sestra-mi-je-umrla-pred-ocima-stroj-joj-povukao-kosu-i-ubio-je-473378
<SilverSpace> DC Inverter Solar Powered Air Conditioner 
<SilverSpace> to bi svi trebali ugraditi a ne da trosimo struju
<ivoks> http://namesys.com/
<ivoks> pa to jos postoji :)
<ivoks> https://sourceforge.net/projects/reiser4/files/reiser4-for-linux-4.x/
<ivoks> pa i ovo postoji :)
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, pitaj couka sto su to inodeovi, to uvijek bude zanimljivo :) 
<ivoks> to mi je 'osnovno' pitanje
<BotaniCar__> Kajaznam kaj je tebi napredno, pitaj ga za neki brtfs kurac, o tome svi sve misle da znaju :) 
<ivoks> btrfs mi je cijela zasebna
<ivoks> tema
<ivoks> za sad mi je napredno objasniti kako fsync() radi
<ivoks> i poznavanje backup superblocka i koristenje istog za recover filesystema
<ivoks> postoje jos i 'expert' pitanja
<ivoks> al to je sve u kernelu
<BotaniCar__> Mislio sam da sam samo ja koristio bacup superblock, ikad :) 
<BotaniCar__> gle, za ubuntu je to i dokumentirano :D
<jelly> mana mana (tu tuu tururu)
<SilverSpace> tulibaba
<rut> jelly jesi naso di curi pipa ?
<jelly> ?
<rut> pa php leak
<BotaniCar__> rut, vidis kakvu reputaciju imas, ja sam prvo pomislio da pricas o zenskinjama :) Ili to ili ja imam problem :)
<rut> pa jucer se zalio kak mu za par sec ode 10 giga memorije .. pa da pitam jel rjesio 
<rut> ako nije koliko je voljan platit da rjesim :P
<BotaniCar__> Mislim da se juce, ako na ista, zalio na cron i problem s 30sec mjerenjem :) 
<BotaniCar__> Mislim da je prije ranta napisao da je rjesio
<rut> aha .. e to neznam 
<jelly> i dalje ne znam uzrok
<jelly> sve sto apache radi je
<jelly> mmap(NULL, 446464, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f2ea1881000
<jelly> mmap(NULL, 446464, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f2ea1814000
<jelly> [i tako dok ga OOM killer]
<BotaniCar__> "~/_mp3/Scooter" ima 667 pjesama. 
<Mmike> u kantini tu dolje, ekipa koja radi na sanku su neka dva srbina :)
<Mmike> ja se mucim objasnjavajuc da hocu hladno mljeko u kavu
<Mmike> 'kaltes milch, bitte'
<Mmike> i brojim paru, na hrvatskom, i cujes lika 'pa tako reci, care, da te ceo svet razume!' :)
<jelly> nss = naglas se smejem
<BotaniCar__> nss :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, di to?
<hbogner> to je sasvim normalna pojava za cca austriju :D
<Mmike> i njemacku :)
<Mmike> a sad slusam dva njemca i madjara kak objasnjavaju kaj je bio problem na balkanu
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> i sto su pametno rekli?
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.hcl.hr/video/covjek-pokrenuo-doom-na-motornoj-pili-92566/
<Mmike> nist
<vileni_> updateao mi se win7 2 dana, da bi failao i sad 24h reverta apdejt
<BotaniCar__> Shame on you , for $reason
<BotaniCar__> ... pao mi je telefon u pepeljaru :) Nekad mi je bolje raditi u uredu :)
<Mmike> vileni_: hahaha hahaha
<Mmike> a kad sam ja pricao, nisi mi vjerovao
<Mmike> ja cu mamu apgrejdat na 10tku
<BotaniCar__> Windowsi bi trebali bit' k'o redhat. Nema upgrade, zajebi
<vileni_> Mmike: davno sam se ja bavio s tim, i tad je to jos funkcioniralo ok
<vileni_> otkad sam prestao instalirati drugima windowse nemam problema, kod mene su ionako bili 8.1 i 10 gdje god
<jelly> defaultni cfq io scheduler od debiana, 26MB/s od 6 paralelnih zgrepova
<jelly> echo noop | tee -a /sys/block/sd?/queue/scheduler, 70MB/s sa istim workloadom
<Mmike> jelly: spindlani diskovi?
<Mmike> ili SSDjichi
<jelly> negdje dole su diskovi
<ivoks> kaze mirka da nije vidjela spot 'if i could turn back time' od cher
<ivoks> da cujem koji muski to nije vidio? :)
<ivoks> Mmike to ziher i dan danas gleda
<BotaniCar__> Ja nisam gledao spotove do pred godinu dvije :) Preporucam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCYnTK9GvZc
<datase> YouTube: The Cramps - Like A Bad Girl Should - 0:03:12 - 1105803 views - 5823 likes / 123 dislikes
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faHomJimjLc
<datase> YouTube: 4 Strings - Take Me Away - 0:03:12 - 6951858 views - 20082 likes / 511 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: nevjerojatno mi je kak ti zelis bit vece musko od mene :)
<Mmike> a jesi vece musko od mene, samo taj manjak samopouzdanja, ne kuzim odakle to :)
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, budi dobar wingman, vidis da svaki put kad te spomene u stvari kuha mirku :) 
<Mmike> a nene
<Mmike> mirka je mirka
<BotaniCar__> Ili ti oce brak sjebat, nisam jos skuzio koje je 
<Mmike> mah, to cu sam, tu ne trebam pomoc, :D
<BotaniCar__> Kak ces si ti sjebat brak, ako te nema doma ?! Mislio sam da si to mi papucari podomnjaci radimo :) 
<BotaniCar__> nas'o sam da audacity ima winamp skin, sad mi je zivot potpun
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> to ja mirku zajebavam, ne Mmikea
<Mmike> i bolje ti je
<Mmike> da ti se mirka svidja, a ne ja
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> nebi mene smetalo, jel
<Mmike> NOT THAT IT'S A BAD THING :)
<BotaniCar__> Dozvoli nam da izvrcemo kontekst :) 
 * BotaniCar__ stipne miketa za guzu
<BotaniCar__> sad kad mi to naplati 20€
<Mmike> taman pola kol'ko sam platio burger sinoc u hotelu
<vileni_> ja sam jucer baconburger
<vileni_> 2 dana prije isto
<Mmike> ms-1:ubuntu@mariosplivalo-bastion:~$ cinder show marioTestVol | grep description
<Mmike> |          display_description          |      Što te pere u điđi šišanoj      |
<vileni_> 2 dana prije toga isto
<Mmike> tko veli da UTF-8 ne radi?
<Mmike> vileni_: kak sisice, jel' pupaju? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: :P
<jelly> Mmike: šiš ćevap i đuveč sa rižom <- sva slova
<Mmike> trbao sam jos njemacki zbrlja ubaciti
<Mmike> al' i ovo je ok
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti nije test za utf8
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda si koristio iso8859-2 ili -15
<ivoks> Đ imas i u iso8859-1
<ivoks> doduse, nema đ i š
<Mmike> da, al' nisam 
<Mmike> select * from information_schema.schemata;
<Mmike> sve baze su utf-8
<Mmike> osim mysql baze
<Mmike> koja mora bit u latinsomething, because reasons
<Mmike> al', strong point, nisam testirao kako spada
<Mmike> idem napravit volume sa kineskim znakovima sad :D
<ivoks> medjutim, postoji problem
<ivoks> exportaj si local u ne-utf8
<ivoks> pa ce ti se grep sjebat
<ivoks> i mislim da znam o kojem problemu pricas
<ivoks> inzenjeri jedne firme, necemo ju imenovati, su napravili mrezu u neutronu sa utf8 znakovima
<ivoks> i onda radili net-list | grep na ascii only klijentu
<ivoks> i grep se bunio kako ne moze grepati
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> a oni uredno nama javili da neutron ne radi
<Mmike> to je k'o da su perl kod dali piton interpreteru i rekli 'nece'
<Mmike> naravno da ce se sjebat kad si locale promijenio
<Mmike> gle ih
<Mmike> moram jednom doc kod ivosksa u office da vidim sto se desava minutu do 16
<Mmike> izgleda k'o da njih dvoje sjede i cekaju :)
<ivoks> obave posao do 16h
<BotaniCar_> Minutu do se pusi cigareta, s poslom si gotov 15 do, ne?
<ivoks> pa odu doma
<ivoks> osim toga, mirka danas ide po auto :)
<BotaniCar_> Ne ide u Sesvete, jeld' ?
<ivoks> pa... mozda cak i ide
<ivoks> u auto zubak
<BotaniCar_> #Osranje , a ja idem po zenu i dijete ! 
<vileni_> nema sanse da bi svaki dan pogodio u 16 ugasiti irc :)
<vileni_> (ionako radim do 17:30)
<BotaniCar_> Ti nemas nikaj od dana, jel da ?
<vileni_> ne previse
<vileni_> uranim na posao jer nemam sta raditi doma, dodjem sat i pol kasnije od cure doma
<vileni_> vecera, epizoda necega, setnja psa, tusiranje i onda probam nesto raditi ali vec mi je kasno
<ivoks> rijesi se psa
<ivoks> i da vidis :)
<vileni_> ivoks: kasno je sad, vec sam se naviknuo na njega :)
<BotaniCar_> https://www.facebook.com/joy997fm/videos/10154049918631894/ # kad volis svoj posao :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jucer narucio na amazonu
<ivoks> danas je vec u hr. leskovcu
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko ce im trebati da dodje do mene
<Mmike> tjedni
<Mmike> mene taj amazon jedno 5put izjebo
<Mmike> doduse, svaki put kad se zalim mi posalju ponovo
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> i onda dodje u 48 sati :)
<ivoks> ja nikad nikakvih problema
<ivoks> a svaki mjesec ostavim oko 2000kn na amazonu
<Mmike> mozda ja pre malo trosim :)
<ivoks> na kojem amazonu narucujes?
<ivoks> Tuesday, May 10, 2016 at 15:19 Origin Service Area: PRAGUE - Dobroviz - CZECH REPUBLIC, THE Destination Service Area: ZAGREB - Zagreb - CROATIA
<ivoks>  Estimated Delivery: Wednesday, May 11, 2016 By End of Day 
<vileni_> Mmike: sto sa gearbestom, jesu stigle slusalice?
<ivoks> Italy 05/09/2016 12:36 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS 
<ivoks> Hrvatski Leskovac, Croatia 05/10/2016 8:53 A.M. Destination Scan 
<ivoks> to je 20h od narudzbe do dolaska u hr
<Mmike> vileni_: jok
<Mmike> ivoks: .de i .uk
<ivoks> Mmike: ja nikad, bas nikakvih problema nisam imao
<ivoks> samo jednom, kad sam u smece bacio paket iz kojeg nisam sve izvadio
<ivoks> ali nekako mi se cini da to nije amazonov problem :)
<Mmike> sam sam ono ssd narcuo pa nije dosao. pa su mi rekli da sam glup jer sam naucio besple dostavu
<Mmike> od onda svaki put pazim da uzmem onaj expedited ili kako vec, delivery
<Mmike> i dalje problemi
<ivoks> meni su trenutno na putu 4 paketa
<ivoks> sve jucer naruceno
<Mmike> od 10 puta kaj sam narucio, 5 nije doslo
<ivoks> dva ce doci ovaj tjedan
<ivoks> dva sljedeci
<Mmike> tj, doslo je nakon sto sam pisao i rekao da nije doslo
<ivoks> + jos sam sa moo.com narucio neke stvari
<ivoks> dakle, 5 paketa je u tranzitu iz razlicitih dijelova europe prema meni
<ivoks> i uopce se ne brinem. sve ce doci. kao i uvijek.
<Mmike> ma, velim,
<Mmike> dodje
<Mmike> nakon sto e zalis
<ivoks> to je toliko pouzdano da vise ni vizitke ne narucujem kod nas :)
<Mmike> al' onda cekas mjesecima
<Mmike> ili tjednima
<Mmike> a ovaj gearbeast
<Mmike> brijem da na to mogu zaboravit
<Mmike> tak da od tamo sigurno vise necu narucivat
<ivoks> NFC Business Cards+ 
<ivoks> to zvuci fora
<Mmike> nisam znao da canonical radi vizitke
<Mmike> samo moras naruciti
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> mislio sam da moras bit visa kasta za to
<ivoks> a ja sad koristim isti servis za svoje vizitke
<Mmike> al' eto 
<Mmike> ne moras :D
<Mmike> ivoks: daj preporuku za restoran u darmstadtu
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> ima ih hrpa
<Mmike> ok, daj 2 onda
<ivoks> jesi jos kod klijenta?
<Mmike> neki dobar, naravno
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> odi kod AT1, imaju tamo panel
<ivoks> na drugoj strani panela je popis restorana
<Mmike> a vidio sam
<Mmike> al' nist mi to ne znaci 
<ivoks> svi su ok
<Mmike> ak si negdje dobro jeo, reci - idi tamo
<ivoks> svuda ces dobiti onaj ukiseljeni sir :D
<Mmike> ima onaj mongolijski
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> si jeo u tom mongolijskom, blizu kolodvora zeljeznickog?
<ivoks> to je njemacka
<ivoks> nema tam dobre hrane
<Mmike> ma, ima
<Mmike> al' ne u frankfurtu
<Mmike> bavarci imaju ok hranu
<ivoks> imas onaj na zeljeznickoj
<Mmike> hamburg i okolica, fakat dobrih stvari
<ivoks> meni je taj 'talijanski' jos najbolji
<ivoks> nije restoran
<Mmike> frankfurt - kufer, tu nit piva nemaju kak spada
<Mmike> ivoks: vapiano?
<ivoks> a imas tamo i taj braustubl ili kak se vec zove
<ivoks> ne vapiano, jebte te to
<Mmike> taj braustubl je ocajan :) 
<ivoks> nego onaj mali kraj mcdonaldsa
<ivoks> braustubl je ogroman, pivnica
<ivoks> imaju hrpu toga
<ivoks> braustubl je dobar
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> koji kraj mcda?
<ivoks> http://www.braustuebl.net/
<ivoks> ovo je pivnica
<ivoks> a talijanski je onaj s vinima 
<ivoks> iz italije
<ivoks> i narescima, maslinama i sl.
<Mmike> aha aha
<Mmike> ono di sam pio onaj usrani fake gemist
<Mmike> da ,al' takm nema konkretne hrane
<ivoks> al ima cokolade :)
<jelly> fake gemist?
<Mmike> jelly: govno, a ne gemist
<Mmike>  2016-05-10 14:00:47 | NULL                | marioPet                                       | 非常大的雞  ძალიან დიდი ქათამი    
<Mmike> reko bi da je ovo utf-8 all the way :D
<Mmike> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g187336-d1040314-Reviews-Harouns-Darmstadt_Hesse.html
<Mmike> to je jedan od 10 najboljih restorana u darmstadtu
<Mmike> musaka
<Mmike> to je nekome jebeno
<Mmike> pa jebem ti ja tripadvajzor i te rivjue
<Mmike> DE MOGU SNICLU POJEST 
<jelly> ak nemres u njemackoj pojest sniclu di mozes
<Mmike> to i ja velim!
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> nakon googla
<ivoks> sad facebook
<ivoks> ajde da vidimo jel i oni traze seljenje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ima tamo hrpa restorana, ali posvuda su
<ivoks> Mmike: pitaj olivera, on je nijemac, iz darmstadta
<ivoks> naseg olivera
<ivoks> a mozes i daniela ili tomislava
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, dobijes bonus ovaj mjesec? ;)
<ivoks> pa da... tu si vec duze od godinu dana
<Mmike> yup, ovo je doba godine kad se dijele povisice :)
<Mmike> tak je i prosle bilo
<ivoks> ah da, i povisice
<ivoks> mislim da ju ja ovaj put necu dobiti :)
<Mmike> ivoks: bio si u pravu! :)
<Mmike> upravo mi je brooks javio veselu vijest :D
<vileni_> Mmike: sad imas za platiti baconburger? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jej
<Mmike> sad imam za platit zeni ogrlicu! :)
<Mmike> a mogo bi konacno i ivoksa pocastiti vecericom za to sto me nagovarao da dodjem sim :)
<ivoks> facepalm
<ivoks> buraz, 31 godina, me zove da zasto se ne moze spojiti na wifi u viksi
<jelly> a gde je Nataša?
<jelly> joj joj joj joooj
<ivoks> i jos mi veli 'nisam u kuci, u dvoristu sam, u kuci su iskljucili struju'
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> pa je izasao vani gdje radi?
<Mmike> jesi pitao jel' ima benzina
<ivoks> kaj da ja sad njemu velim
<Mmike> ak nema da natoci, jer wifi radi na benzin kad nestane struje :)
<Mmike> sam mu reci da ne umoci ruter do kraja u benzin, jer ce ga presaugat
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> u Kang 
<Mmike> ili tak nesh :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kecydL3YfV4
<datase> YouTube: QUADRO feat DJ! DJUKA - NATASA (Poslednja igra leptira) - 0:03:11 - 1125053 views - 4306 likes / 137 dislikes
<jelly> ne zbog pjesme nego zbog "Quadro feat. DJ! ĐUKA"
<ivoks> vidimo se sutra
<jelly> eyup!
<jelly> ooh, HAKOM normira minimalnu brzinu na 70% deklarirane
<SilverSpace> uh noge bole od setnje
<SilverSpace> ovaj tulifon lenovo je zakon 
<jelly> kuoji
<SilverSpace> p70
<SilverSpace> a
<SilverSpace> majke im ga spalim jos sluske nisu dosle
<SilverSpace> chaky: jes tebi 
<SilverSpace> stigle
<jelly> ah, koji android je zadnji za taj?
<SilverSpace> 5.1
<jelly> gledao sam Vibe P1 ili P1m al na kraju mozda odustanem i uzmem jedini mobitel koji ima 3+ godine zakrpe
<SilverSpace> koja je sad zadnja verzija androida
<jelly> 6, valjda
<SilverSpace> od subote ujutro do sad jos 17% baterije a dosta sam prcka po njemu 
<jelly> iPhone SE je 3300 na njuskalu
<BotaniCar__> ja u 2016 wgetam folder s mp3 muzikom :) 
<jelly> kad ti firma ne placa deezer ;-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: jebo mp3 to nisam skinuo bar dvije godine 
<BotaniCar__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2C830U-eMg
<datase> YouTube: Oliver Mandić - Sve su seke jebene - 0:03:34 - 75867 views - 234 likes / 12 dislikes
<BotaniCar__> tog nema u flacu :( 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: mpsyt zakon
<BotaniCar__> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/13173983_1344138455602531_9188601285364631018_n.jpg?oh=ffb9093e15ba8ae04ce8a4e4ca8de957&oe=57E76A4D by u srcu, sir na ??????
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace, zajebi to s youtubetom, radim si backup interneta, akj se muzike tice :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> youtube me razocarao danas
<jelly> i google isto
<BotaniCar__> da, youtube je siromasan,a google moras trenirat'
<jelly> nigdje naci reklamu... a gdje je sir?
<BotaniCar__> Kaj si ti trazio ? 
<jelly> nema sira!
<BotaniCar__> aaaa 
<jelly> ...
<jelly> TKO KAZE DA NEMA SIRA
<jelly> (Sirela, Bjelovar)
<BotaniCar__> Bas me zanima koliki je zivotni vijek neke informacije na internetu, ono, od kad se pojavi do nestanka. Mozemo izuzeti e.book rat i mir ili neku betovenovu simfoniju, to bi se moglo zadrzat'
<BotaniCar__> Al ono, koliko prije nego neki b.prod film nestane
<BotaniCar__> "/AZBUCHNIK/D/Divlje Jagode - Diskografija/1985 - Vatra/Divlje Jagode - 01 - Ciganka_0.mp3"
<BotaniCar__> mlogo volem kad ljudi dijele glazbu i jos stave index :) 
<BotaniCar__> *azbuchnik
<jelly> AZBwut
<jelly> pa nisu Divlje Jagode tak bučne
<jelly> to je valjda /sorted/ poddirektorij kod mene
<jelly> jer je... sortiran po abecedi :-)
<BotaniCar__> lol
<BotaniCar__> Ja nisam svoju zbirku pogledao godinama, samo punim, danas slucajno sortiram po zanru i skuzim kakva su ljudi sve sranaj unosili u metapodatke :) 
<jelly> ex-YU/
<SilverSpace> no da
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-11
<SweetMuffin> Jutrofski
<SweetMuffin> Ubuntu je isti kurac k'o windowsi. Rebootam radi updateova, i 10 sekundi po rebootu veli da bi bilo dobro da se reboota jer ima updateova 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SweetMuffin> Snupi?
<SweetMuffin> Kaj?
<SweetMuffin> Moj te lupi! 
<rut> puko ?
<SweetMuffin> Odavno, ovo je aftershock 
<SweetMuffin> Nasao sam chicago pizzu od pol kile, ali ne dostavljaju nego u novom zagrebu :( 
<SweetMuffin> Trosi tko redmine ? Kak ste slozili kalendar ( meni se dan i datum ne slazu s stvarnim stanjem ) ?
<SweetMuffin> #onokad ti je spam scre 0 \o/
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<SweetMuffin> putar
<SilverSpace> sutar
<SilverSpace> kak se zove ona aplikacija za android za elektroniku
<SweetMuffin> Meni je ElectroDroid super
<SilverSpace> ee ta
<SilverSpace> ja je i kupio 
<SweetMuffin> ++
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: koji to?
<vileni_> doomsday pizza?
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: pkak si iz prve upik'o tocno ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> I zakaj je danas tako tiho, ste na CLUCu svi ?
<SilverSpace> ke 
<SilverSpace> juzina vani
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: ja jesam
<vileni_> jeli nekidan od tamo, previse mi sira nakrcali na pizzu
<SweetMuffin> "previse sira" je kao da si rekao "podijelio sam to s nulom" :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, stigao jedan od 5 paketa
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> i to je donio HPexpress
<ivoks> i nisu nista naplatili
<ivoks> Mmike: dosao i drugi paket
<jelly> meni su naplatili 150kn za paket od 400kn :-|
<jelly> 100kn pdv, 54kn nesto...
<rut> ma daj .. kak toliko . nije li 25% pdv i 10kn lezarina
<jelly> ne znam kaj je "nesto", nisam gledao detalje
<ivoks> samo cekam kad ce poceti naplacivati naplacivanje PDVa
<SweetMuffin> Svaka stvar koju ti visestruko oporezuju moze uci u kategoriju "PDV na PDV", vec nam 25 godina to rade. 
<rut> sad mi zao sto sam im jutros poslao uz PCP i pravi iznos racuna . trebao sam prvo editirat pdf i spustit sve cifre vise od 50% pa jebes drzavu 
<SweetMuffin> Ti bi samo jasniju konvenciju imenovanja :)
<Mmike> naplacivanje naplacivanja? :)
<Mmike> opce me nebi cudilo
<Mmike> valjda se jos nisu sjetili toga
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj si narucivao?
<ivoks> Mmike: nalivpero, tinte za nalivpero, kremu za brijanje, aftershave, aftershave gel, vizitke
<Mmike> :) zanimljiva kolekcijica :)
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> taylor of old bond street
<ivoks> nema kod nas
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: vizitke ? Do tell
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: moo.com
<SweetMuffin> Ahh, hvala
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem kak tu internet radi lose
<ivoks> hehehe
<ivoks> vjeruj
<ivoks> najbolje ti se zakaciti na telekom mrezu :)
<ivoks> i kupiti
<ivoks> ostalo je sve bezveze
<ivoks> i jos ti treba vpn da mozes slat mail
<ivoks> ili koristis webmail
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> mail prolazi, morao sam samo promjeniti u smtp.gmail.com
<Mmike> i uzeti ssl/tls u tbu
<Mmike> a za moj privatni mail rutam to kroz canonicalov vpn
<Mmike> al' prosli tjedan je jebacki radilo
<Mmike> ono, 20-30mbita, letilo
<Mmike> sad, brate mili
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> dakle, od 5 paketa
<ivoks> ocekujem da ce danas doci 3 ili 4
<ivoks> dva su vec dosla
<ivoks> za treci DHL kaze da je na putu za dostavu
<ivoks> cetvrti ide obicnom postom, pa ne znam di je jos :)
<ivoks> a 5. treba preletiti atlantik, pa ce doci tek u petak
<ivoks> http://www.dhl.com/cgi-bin/tracking.pl?AWB=9901763631
<Mmike> ivoks++, prebacio se na telekom, leti
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> letjelo je :/
<ivoks> https://www.nagios.com/services/courses/
<Mmike> oce taj fakin nagios vise umret
<Mmike> neskalabilno komplicirano govno
<SweetMuffin> Dvojim :) 
<ivoks> pokusao sam ga ubiti prosli tjedan
<ivoks> i gurnuti icinga2
<ivoks> al... jebga :)
<Mmike> ma to je ista stvar
<Mmike> treba nest novo
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> icinga2 je rewrite od pocetka
<ivoks> icinga1 je fork
<ivoks> icinga2 je skalabilnija
<ivoks> milijun checkova za 4,7s
<Mmike> hm, bas gledam
<SweetMuffin> moze icinga2 bez puno muke uvesti historical data iz nagiosa?
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinken_(software)
<Mmike> ovo se cinilo ok
<Mmike> al' je isto ispalo - govno
<Mmike> doduse, pred 2 godine zadnji put probavao, mozda je oslo napred
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: who cares, nek umre sve to!
<SweetMuffin> I care, care :) 
<jelly> nagios xi se doima cist ok
<jelly> ($$$)
<Mmike> preko ovog sugavog telekoma mi ne radi vpn
<Mmike> pa jebemti 
<Mmike> sve
 * SweetMuffin , buduci je u igri mmike, cita kao "pojedem ti sve"
<jelly> pjedemti
 * SweetMuffin krulji 
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> popraivli su internet
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jel' vam radi www.srce.hr
<Mmike> ili vam javlja da je certifikat oso u banankoro?
<ivoks> Mmike: www.srce.hr ne forsira https
<Mmike> < HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> < Location: http://www.srce.unizg.hr/
<ivoks> to te telekom mreza baca :)
<ivoks> ili sto vec
<Mmike> da, 'sto vec'
<Mmike> covjek bi ocekivao, s obzirom na to di jesam, da ce internet FAKIN RADITI
<ivoks> sad si naucio
<ivoks> najlosiji internet je kod internet providera :)
<ivoks> kao i obuca u postolara
<Mmike> to nije smijesno
<ivoks> al imaju super WCe :D
<SweetMuffin> Ahahahahaha, bar se mosh posrat' od muke 
<ivoks> jebemti sve
<ivoks> systemctl outputa po defaultu u less
<Mmike> ivoks: loooooooooooooooooooooool :D
<Mmike> --no-pager ?
<Mmike> stupid
<Mmike> stu-pid
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<jelly> nije loš taj vdsl2 kad se podesi, Download: 28.44 Mbits/s Upload: 18.48 Mbits/s
<Mmike> jelly: to je skroz fino
<ivoks> kaj je to vdsl
 * ivoks je zapeo jos tam negdje kod ISDNa
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> to je ono cim se ja tu di jesam spajam na internet
<Mmike> jel' mosh to vjerovat? :)
<ivoks> blago tebi
<ivoks> Mmike: bio sam tam, znam sve
<ivoks> proveo 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> ne mozes mi nista novo reci
<Mmike> svejedno se cudim
<Mmike> ivoks: bili u maharadji sinoc jest, skroz ok bilo
<Mmike> lol, odem na whatismyip.com, i dobijem ipv6 adresu :)
<Mmike> nema nata
<Mmike> zgodno 
<jelly> Mmike: fino je al takav profil nemres dobit kao komercijalnu uslugu, nego dobis nesto tipa 50/10 ili 50/15
<jelly> a meni je 20/20 bolje od 50/15
<Mmike> meni je i 20/10 bolje od 20/5, ili 20/3 :)
<Mmike> nebih imao nista protiv 50/15 :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> da je meni 10/2, ja bi bio sretan
<vileni_> meni su popravili upload, sad je puno blize deklariranih 10M
<Mmike> ivoks: si uvijek bio u darmstadtu ili si nekad spavao u frankfurtu (na ajrodromu recimo - ima tamo sto dobro za jest, jer je hrana u seratonu bezobrazno skupa i totalno bezvezna)
<ivoks> Mmike: spavao sam i jeo u sheratonu
<Mmike> ima zgodna teta iz splita koja toci viskije
<ivoks> u sheratonu?
<Mmike> i simpatican makedonac koji nam je dao 'staff popust'
<Mmike> kao, letimo, pa kao :)
<Mmike> da, u sheratonu
<ivoks> nisam vidio od svih onih stjuardesa :)
<ivoks> dorucak tam je... oci ispadaju
<Mmike> plje plja
<Mmike> http://www.thesquaire.com/en/new_work_city-1/stores_restaurants.html
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> tolka zgradurina, a dreck
<Mmike> http://www.paulaner-thesquaire.de/
<Mmike> e, pa fino :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> odoh na gemist
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Potok%20Trnava.jpg
<DomaMuffin> A new government 10 year survey cost $3,000,000,000 revealed that 3/4 of the people in America make up 75% of the population.
<SilverSpace> bemti zimu 
<SilverSpace> opet vadi poplun
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-12
<SweetMuffin> Jutro.Kod boota sam ( Tuntor 16) sam dobio poruku da je sistem naisao na gresku i da li zelim prijaviti.Odabrao sam da zelim i dobio : UnreportableReason: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'origins' 
<SweetMuffin> kaj tzo znaci ?
<ivoks> joooooooooooooooooj
<ivoks> nisam razmisljao
<ivoks> moo.com salje paket iz amerike
<ivoks> sad ce drame na carini
<SweetMuffin> Kaj si 10kg vizitki narucio ? :) 
<ivoks> d r a m e
<ivoks> ma...
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
 * SweetMuffin nije u zivotu narucio nekaj iz Amerika
<ivoks> ja jesam
<SweetMuffin> Jutar putar vjetrino ! 
<ivoks> moo prekjucer navecer poslao vizitke iz amerike
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: izgleda da smo na tragu criplanog linka prema Hetzneru
<ivoks> sad su vec kod nas
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: zakaj drame dramu na carinama ? 
<ivoks> i sad ce dva tjedna papirologije
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: zato kaj je carina sama po sebi drama
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: to je onaj FTP issue ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: da
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: do tell,ako se dobro sjecam, potvrdili smo da ti je link za kurac i rekli da cemo nastaviti sutra .. pred 10 dana 
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo odgovora Hetznerove network službe:
<VjetarSaSunca> Dear Client,
<VjetarSaSunca> your Request was forwarded to us. From the traces it seems that your ISP Hrvatski telekom won't announce us any routes at decix on the return path you may see that the traffic towards us is flowing via decix, because we're announcing our routes correctly. We'll try to contact the other NOC to ask for the reason why. However usually the answer will take time. For the time being we're changing the route to an other uplink, would you please chec
<VjetarSaSunca> k if this improves your situation.
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: pustio sam MTR u oba smjera na njihov zahtijev
<SweetMuffin> Cuj njih, "drugi su krivi, ali smo ti promijenili uplink na onaj koji ne jebe zid" :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha :)
<SweetMuffin> Znam, jebe ti se
<VjetarSaSunca> To je odgovor od prije 15 minuta
<VjetarSaSunca> idem probat :)
<SweetMuffin> Mog'o bi i ja imagemagicke pokrpat , cini se da su napravili patch
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: zakaj drame
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: zato kaj sad moram ovlastiti DHL da radi carinjenje za mene
<ivoks> moram potpisivati papire
<ivoks> staviti kap krvi
<ivoks> i tak to, uobicajeno
<SweetMuffin> aha, DHL je sex, ne sama carina
<ivoks> ne, carina
<ivoks> jer postoji obavezno polje
<ivoks> 'snaga, kapacitet memorije'
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<ivoks> Ako je narudžba izvršena putem internet prodaje, molimo Vas da obvezno priložite print screen stranice narudžbe te PayPal račun ili izvod bankovne transakcije.
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> dhl ne zna napisati dokument
<ivoks> cijeli tekst stavili u header
<SweetMuffin> DHL ne zna nikaj osim zakomplicirati proces, po mom iskustvu.
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: been there, done that
<VjetarSaSunca> dolazio proc iz jamberike, stvarno zajebana procedura
<VjetarSaSunca> BTW SweetMuffin promijenili su moj qua, i dalje sve fercerana 30Mbit/s
<VjetarSaSunca> ali da, odnos customer supporta se promijenio otkad je u signatureu firma i acc kod njih glasi na firmu :)
<Mmike> Dobri den.
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar Mmike 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: kaj nije kod zadnjeg mjerenja koje smo radili propusnost bila 3, a ne 30 Mb/s
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ne MB, vec Mbit
<VjetarSaSunca> bila je 30 Mbit i do sad, tj 3MB
<SweetMuffin> Ajmo koristiti prave mjere, mislis na 30Mbps? aj pogledaj log od onda, umalo sam uvjeren da je 3, a ne 30
<Mmike> ajmo jest hrenovke
<Mmike> jel' tko kad jeo hrenovke
 * Mmike je jeo hrenovke
<VjetarSaSunca> krvio si uvjeren, bilo je nekih 33xx K
<Mmike> hreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenovchice!
<SweetMuffin> To sam juce , u pecivu :) 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: tim bolje :)
<ivoks> zamisli situaciju
<ivoks> koja je malo nemoguca, ali zamislimo ju na trenutak
<ivoks> da most podupre prijedlog SDPa o smjeni karamarka
<ivoks> i da karamarko vise ne bude u vladi
<ivoks> pa taj most, trebalo bi im dignuti spomenik onda
<ivoks> 'kako s 10% glasova preuzeti vlast'
<SweetMuffin> Sto bi se promijenilo, ivoks ? Frajer ionako upravlja svime kroz strah i neformalne kanale, jedino sto bi nestalo je mogucnost da odgovara za nesto ( sto je i sad tesko, priznajem )
<ivoks> a sdp i hdz se toliko mrze da to cak i nije tako nemoguce
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: pa gle
<ivoks> ne samo da nije premijer
<ivoks> nego nije ni u vladi onda :)
<ivoks> a osvojio najvise glasova
<ivoks> a to kak on upravlja, najbolje vidis kroz oreskovica
<SweetMuffin> Velim, efektivno to ne utjece na nista, i dalje je PreCjednik stranke i baja koji ima malu crnu knjizicu
<ivoks> ne bi bas rekao da njime upravlja
<SweetMuffin> Da, predsjednik, ako nije placenik, je dar s neba
<ivoks> a on ga je tamo postavio
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwj4qY3DhNTMAhXGuBoKHbrSDgkQFggpMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dhl.hr%2Fcontent%2Fdam%2Fdownloads%2Fhr%2Fexpress%2Fhr%2Fshipping%2Fpower_of_attorney%2Fpower_of_attorney_for_legal_entity.docx&usg=AFQjCNFeacR1MVopDWy2wUyfNZLbEbqAAg&sig2=khmZOv0743tqwlSmFMeN5A&bvm=bv.121926005,d.d2s&cad=rja
<SweetMuffin> Di si nasao to za SDP-ov prijedlog ? Slabo pratim vijesti
<ivoks> jel vi ovo vidite normalno ili vam je sav sadrzaj u headeru?
<SweetMuffin> Cini se normalno, za svaki slucaj sam deletao headere, sadrzaj je ostao
<ivoks> mozda je do libreofficea
<SweetMuffin> Ahh,na ovo si mislio http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/akcija-oporbe-zbog-ugovora-ane-karamarko-sdp-u-treba-pet-mostovaca-da-iznude-ostavku-karamarka/3743262/
<SweetMuffin> Al, nemrem si to zamislit' , ako je vjerovati novinama, vec dva tjedna uopce nemaju kvorum. 
<Mmike> ivoks: normalno, otvorio u libreofficetu
<Mmike> ja mislim da se treba rijesiti svih ustasa i pobornika istih u .hr
<Mmike> onda ce nam bit lakse
<Mmike> partizani su i tako mrtvi svi, ili budu kroz 2-3 godine
<SweetMuffin> Mene ne smetaju nicije ustasa/partizan brije, samo nek ih ne izgovaraju predamnom 
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: most je jedna vrlo heterogena skupina, kako je to rekao frend jucer na N1
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ok we've reverted the changes, you might as well should contact your ISP regarding this matter, as they are not announcing any routes to us at decix which they according to your trace should do since they are using the peering vlan.
<SweetMuffin> majko mila, english lvl 4 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: možda bude nešto od pushinha u t-comu po tom pitanj, upravo sam ih nategnuo
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: zašto "majko mila" ?
<SweetMuffin> "you might as well should", also interpunkcija :)
<VjetarSaSunca> "reci bre lepo srpski, da te ceo svet razume!" :D
<SweetMuffin> De tebra vopi i neki brzi internet :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ko bre? :D
<jelly> jutros mi je pala brzina na vrlo sumnjivih 10/10
<jelly> kobre, dabre
<VjetarSaSunca> da bre, kobre
<jelly> ... ethernet switch i cpe se posvadili i spustili lokalno pricu na 10BASE-T brzinu
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: tih 10/10  je naravno doma 
<jelly> da
<VjetarSaSunca> t-com otvorio ticket
<VjetarSaSunca> "do 48 sati" čekanja
<VjetarSaSunca> sad kad mi popuca linika jedno 20 puta u danu dok oni "testiraju"
<SweetMuffin> Dakle, ovo jos nisam cuo "kolega, mozete mi dati 60 dana odgode placanja na avans" :) 
<SweetMuffin> kaj ne znaci avans "prvo plati , pa klati" ? :D
<Mmike> And internet went down again :)
<vileni_> kako pises ako nema interneta
<SweetMuffin> ^^^^^
<SweetMuffin> Otkrij nam taj handy trik :)
<vileni_> moze i "kako dises ako nema interneta?"
<SweetMuffin> kako * bez interneta 
<SweetMuffin> S cim citate domain reporte koje dobijate za DMARC? 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ako ti je to lik rekao onda ne zna uopće što znači avans. Koliko ja znam, direktan prijevod s kojeg već jezika je "unaprijed"
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: brijem da mi pokusava diskretno reci di da si stavim avansno placanje :) Svejedno sam ostao shutit u slusalicu :)
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, daj mu odgodu, ali odgodi i ti svoj dio za tih 60 dana :D
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ma nek se slika s odgodom od 60 dana, pa niste Caritas
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: brijem da cu mu ponuditi kreditiranje preko partnera. Ako nema para, nek' se primi posla u kojem ce biti profitabilan, jebo ih odgode, a an troskove prezentacije trose peteroznamenkaste cifre
<Mmike> o internetu
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: "nije nam u budžetu za ovaj kvartal" :D
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: budu rebalans radili :) Imaju u zgradi vlade vicnih konzultanata :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/l/t1.0-9/13102678_10208003983075455_4921939753737358829_n.jpg?oh=a54482af0c14ae9e818fbde8c8d8c297&oe=57E559A5
<VjetarSaSunca> Å¡traca
<SweetMuffin> jabbijo straca ili kurba ! Al, ne ide me :) 
<SweetMuffin> Frajeri hakiraju gesture authentification s LEGO robotima https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2898353
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: opla, ovi t-comovci rade čak nešto
<jelly> rade svi ak im zamirisu novci
<SweetMuffin> Ili penali :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> mada još eksprimentiraju izlgeda
<VjetarSaSunca> sa ftp-a koji je na server/routeru ide 30 mbit a sa servera koji je iza njege id u peekovima do 200mbit
<VjetarSaSunca> s time da je na routeru MS a na stroju izna njega debian i proftpd
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da još čekam...
<SweetMuffin> Ne bi krivio windowse za nista u toj prici. Vec ovim s rutama si vjerojatno pomogao jos 20torici ljudi s istim problemom koji su bili manje ucheni od tebe,
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: zvučiš kao da poznaš nekoga od 20torice osobno :)
<SweetMuffin> Vjerojatno ih poznajemo obojca :)
<ivoks> jebemti kisu
<ivoks> svaki debil s autom izadje na cestu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bio lijep sudar tu na cesti od frankfurta prema darmstadtdtretretu
<ivoks> ne mozes nigdje doci
<Mmike> kud bi ti iso, ivoks
<ivoks> vozio po gradu
<ivoks> obavljao stvari
<ivoks> danas mi lik na servisu veli
<ivoks> tj pita
<ivoks> jel sam ja prvi vlasnik auta
<ivoks> hoce ga kupiti
<SweetMuffin> S tolikim kilometrima ? :) Opet bila bezanija iz Vrapca :)
<ivoks> veli da ako sam zainteresiran, da on nije vidio novije aute u ovako dobrom stanju
<ivoks> kazem ja da nisam, ali da cu ga prodavati ove godine
<ivoks> zainteresiran je
<vileni_> ivoks: jesi imao kakve vece popravke na autu? tipa izmjena kvacila i to
<Mmike> naravno da nije
<Mmike> to je ford mondeo
<Mmike> to se ne kvari :)
<rut__> koje ? ford mondeo ?
<rut__> pa to je obican srot od auta .. da je USA onda oK .
<vileni_> Mmike: nije to kvar, to su potrosni dijelovi :)
<Mmike> rut__: igras se s vatrom!
<rut__> Mmike: noo .. kazem kak je .. vidi imas ih za djelove koliko hoces na njuskalu 
<Mmike> moj ocuh je dugo vremena vozio mondeo
<Mmike> ona prva verzija
<Mmike> ili druga
<Mmike> nist posebno loose nemrem rec za auto
<Mmike> mazda je, dakako, bolja :)
<rut__> 6 ..?
<rut__> slazem se 
<rut__> al koliko pratim ivkos ce audia uzet .. vidit ce onda sto je atuo
<rut__> auto
<rut__> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/audi-a6-3.0tdi-quattro-2x-line-tronic-led-zracni-ovjes-oglas-14958384
<rut__> uffff .. nema MILFIce koja bi mi ovo mogla zamjenit :
<rut__> http://gocar.be/en/autovlan/second-hand-car-used/Audi/A6-20-TDi-ultra-S-line-S-tronic-FULL/details-mmbjn39v?src=r
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<dodobas> 'čeka se da se drugi pridruže video pozivu...' ... eh google
<ivoks> vileni_: zamijenio sam lajsnu, da
<ivoks> vileni_: zamijenio sam klimu, dizne, kuplung lajsnu i ostalo je sve potrosni materijal (kao i dizne)
<ivoks> ovaj na njuskalu s tim audijem a6 nije normalan
<ivoks> za 300.000 dobijes 3 godine noviji auto
<ivoks> noviji model cak
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> mokar
<vileni_> ivoks: a prvi vlasnik si i 300kkm+ ?
<SilverSpace> cudna bilka raste kod mene 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/hm.jpg
<SilverSpace> tko pogodi kaj je to ima rundu od mene 
<VjetarSaSunca> svasta SilverSpace 
<VjetarSaSunca> ovako gledano može biti i grah
<ivoks> vileni_: drugi. kupio sam auto kad je imao 90k
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ali nije :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: jesu ti stigle sluske? 
<SilverSpace> kak ja ne znam naljepit foliju na tulifon :( nikada mi to ne uspije
<SilverSpace> ibus-daemon se srusio :)
<SilverSpace> jebo utuntu
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: biljka je za proizvodnju prehranbenog napitka 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel slatka?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> gorka
<jelly> nije vutra, nije stevia... onda ne znam 
<SilverSpace> jelly: hmelj
<VjetarSaSunca> ah ovo mi je uljepšalo dan :)
<VjetarSaSunca> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13174178_10207609801295508_4465335667015132596_n.jpg?oh=70221e09a97595745c3c530b0c7b027c&oe=57A07A11
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: java is good for other reasons :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: as anal also :p
<Mmike> nope, entreprise stvari je najlakse raditi u javi
<Mmike> koliko god da ti se cini da hrpa smeca postoji u tome
<Mmike> lose je kad dell svoju management konzolu napravi u javi
<SilverSpace> Daruvarske knedle s kupusom
<Mmike> tj, kvm drekove
<Mmike> doso lik
<Mmike> pored mene
<Mmike> trazio vegeterijansko pivo
<Mmike> veli zena 'mislite, alkoholfrei' ?
<Mmike> veli lik, ne, vegetarianisch :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel tom fali pola glave
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> meni se cini da je neki prank
<Mmike> al' oso je :)
<Mmike> odo letat
<SilverSpace> sad mi je u zgradu i b-net doso
<jelly> treba, treba konkurencije
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> cekam suho vrijeme pa da odem ugovor potpisati za vecu brzinu sa bt-netom
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, za kaj je analni sex dobar ? BTW, znas da ti partnerica moze ztrudnit' i guzno ? :D
<BotaniCar_> Kuis, ja ne kuzim analni :) Lijegnem s mackom da nam bude lijepo, a na kraju dimnjake cistim
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: pazi ta te uzmu u jaram na barem dvije godine :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: ti se valjda šališ
 * jelly nasao novi omiljeni stream: now playing: eurovizija polufinale, poslije: nove epizode crtica
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, kaj? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: baš se i ja pitam :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: neka uzmu ne mislim se maknuti od njih
<SilverSpace> 30 kn je puno manje nego 70 kn 
<VjetarSaSunca> onda super SilverSpace 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: sto bi reko moj bivsi cimer, kad si ga gurnuo svejedno ti je; doduse kontekst je bio 2M1F tako da je njoj bilo dobro s obje strane, a on nije bas imao previse izbora...
<SilverSpace> od 15 paketa jedan nije doso  
<SilverSpace> i to onaj sa slusalicama
<SilverSpace> sony se opasno bacio na android tv
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: govorimo o razilci 40 kn na mjesec?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: takva iskustva se uvijek pričaju kao iz druge ruke :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-13
<SweetMuffin> jutro
<SweetMuffin> Mjenjam žutog Kanarinca za Prase od 150Kg. Boja nije bitna
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: s cim se salim ? Da mi analni sex nije spica ? Ne, ozbiljan sam 
<rut> jaooo .. pa vidis koliko je sati a ti o analnom ?
<SweetMuffin> rut: pa to smo juce naceli :) 
<rut> ahaaa .. a sto kad ti ostane malo one stvari na vrhu a ti u potpunom mraku pa nevidis ?
<SweetMuffin> nemam pojma, sto onda ? 
<rut> em srdi sve em useres sve :P
<SweetMuffin> Pranje, kazes ? :D
<rut> mani se corava posla :)
<SweetMuffin> Ahahahahahaha
<rut> pa ko se vidio prat poslje sexa .. onda se tek ljepo zaspe
<rut> a ne se razbudivat pranjem
<SweetMuffin> Cekaj, ku*ac ti smrdi k'o necija guzica, a ti legnes spavat' ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> Idem si skuhat' kavu i sve jos jednom procitat' :) 
<rut> pa ja ne prakticiram analni .. krivo si ti nesto povatao :)
<SweetMuffin> Velim da mi treba kava, ovo kaj sam ja procitao .. smrdo :D
<SweetMuffin> *smrdi 
<SweetMuffin> Usput, ovo je najbolji kanal na svijetu, guzice 24/7 :) 
<rut> ajde skuhaj kavu pa cu ti ispricat jedan dozivljaj .. istinit
<SweetMuffin> hajde ;)
<rut> al te zanima :) 
<rut> pa to se meni desilo .. kad sam pokupio jednu milficu . jos u ZD zivio .. i di cu sto cu idemo u borovinu u Kozine .. 
<rut> mrki mrak . i eto kao sto ti kazes analno .. obavili sve .. idemo natrag majke ti koji to kurac smrdi i smrdi :) hahahaha
<rut> dalje ti sve jasno :)
<rut> eto vidis zasto to nije dobro radit ;P
<rut> i otada uvjek vlazne maramice u autu imam !
<SweetMuffin> U-zas , uzas :) 
<rut> eee . zato imam traume :)
<SweetMuffin> Microsof me zbunjuje. Imas Legacy VHD format virtualnih diskova, imas VHDX format diskova koji je aktuelan. No, ako zelis koristiti Azure, svoje super-duper VHDX-ove bi trebao konvertirati u VHD
<ivoks> kak je divno dan poceti sa bloody mary
<SweetMuffin> Kaj , si jucer pil, pa se oporavljas ? 
<ivoks> i jucer i danas, ujutro
<SweetMuffin> :D 
<ivoks> doduse, bez vodke
<ivoks> samo tabasco, rajcica, mrkva, sol i papar
<ivoks> svjeze napravljeno
<ivoks> 3 rajcice, 3 mrkve = 3 deci soka
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zove me dostavljac
<ivoks> da ne moze paket proci carinu
<SweetMuffin> http://polygraph.cool/history/ #ovo je toliko izvrsno
<ivoks> jer nemam EORI broj
<ivoks> koji k je EORI broj
<SweetMuffin> ahahah 
<ivoks> https://carina.gov.hr/pristup-informacijama/propisi-i-sporazumi/carinsko-zakonodavstvo/upute-3514/registracija-subjekata-eori/2486
<SweetMuffin> OIB kojem si ispred dodao "HR"
<SweetMuffin> Mi smo neki dan isto govno pojeli
<ivoks> ne, to je nes drugo
<ivoks> lijepo pise
<ivoks> EORI broj ne treba miješati s poreznim (VAT) brojem koji ima jednaku strukturu
<ivoks> znaci, broj je ISTI!
<ivoks> I S T I
<SweetMuffin> To ti i kazem
<SweetMuffin> Kreteni, mamu im
<ivoks> kakvi kreteni
<rut> a sto ja da kazem .. dobio PCP broj . poslao im odmah racun i vec 3 dana to stoji tako . mislim da cu im danas pisat di je zapelo
<rut> prije iz amerike dode nego su oni u stanju to rijesit 
<ivoks> i sad ja njima moram slati kopiju obrtnice
<ivoks> pa dobro koji kurac
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> drzava me trazi kopiju dokumenta koji mi je ta ista drzava dala
<ivoks> ja ga nisam trazio, nisam htio, al eto
<ivoks> i sad ti njih ne bi vjesao?
<ivoks> ne da bi ih vjesao, nego bi ih objesio dok jos zivi gore
<ivoks> a pazi ovo
<ivoks> Adrese carinskih ureda podnošenj
<ivoks> a
<ivoks> Zahtjeva za dodjelu EORI broja od 
<ivoks> 01.07.2013.
<ivoks> prema teritorijalnom naĉelu
<ivoks> CU ZAGREB II
<ivoks> Slavonska avenija b.b.
<ivoks> 10000 Zagr
<ivoks> eb
<ivoks> slavonska b.b.
<ivoks> to je inace ulicica od 100m, pa je lako naci kucu bez broja
<SweetMuffin> Po meni je ovo nelegalno, zakon je prilicno jasan da nas ne smiju traziti podatke koje vec imaju u evidenciji. Vjerojatno se vade da im sustavi nisu u syncu
<ivoks> fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> podaci koje traze su podaci koji pisu u obrtnici
<ivoks> koju moram kopirati
<ivoks> i onda opet sve rucno napisati na papir
<ivoks> da bi dobio broj, koji je isti kao i VAT broj
<ivoks> koji je isti kao i OIB
<SweetMuffin> E, ali su razlicite sluzbe nadlezne !Uz malo srece ces zaboraviti fotokopirati osobnu kod predavanja zahtjeva pa ce i na fotokopiranju zaraditi 
<SweetMuffin> Lesinari, is all 
<Mmike> 60 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Mmike> Need to get 242 MB of archives.
<Mmike> Tjedan dana
<Mmike> i vidi sad ti to
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj nisi ti vec plakao tu o tom EORI broju, pred jedno 2 godine ,kad smo usli u EU?
 * Mmike oce brzi internet :(
<Mmike> "neograničeni internet brzine od 35 do 50 Mbit/s"
<Mmike> zakaj ja onda imam 12MBit?
<SweetMuffin> Ima negdje sigurno sitnopis "ako nam infrastruktura dozvoli, best effort princip" 
<Mmike> sad cu ih zvat i pitat koliko je najmanje kaj daju
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<Mmike> a onda kad vele '35' onda cu zvat s fixnog bnetovskog i pitat zakaj imam 12
<SweetMuffin> Najmanje ? Otkazu ti uslugu, zilch :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> mislim da je vise tu brija 'sorry, potpisao si 2 godine na 12'
<SweetMuffin> Netko je pricao da se puno zalio , pa su ga otkantali alltogether 
<SweetMuffin> Nda, to kaj velis :)
<Mmike> reboo
<Mmike> t
<Mmike> I smo nazad
<ivoks> Mmike: u tome i je stos
<ivoks> Mmike: EORI broj je identican onom broju o kojem sam kukao prije 2 godine
<ivoks> Mmike: a to je bio VAT broj
<ivoks> ti brojevi su identicni
<ivoks> ali izdaju iz razliciti drzavni uredi
<ivoks> pa moras i jednom i drugom nositi iste dokumente
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> dakle, sadrzaj EORI i VAT broja su isti
<Mmike> bas sam ti pisao na FB
<ivoks> ali to nisu isti brojevi
<Mmike> mislim da to eu tak diktira
<Mmike> da imas VAT i EORI
<Mmike> koji su isti
<Mmike> ali nisu isti
<Mmike> oni su razliciti
<Mmike> ali nisu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> debilana u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> bogme, fini rsum s ovom sambom  :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ti nemas EORI broj
<Mmike> ivoks: to se moze provjeriti nekud?
<SweetMuffin> Kako ne, u nadleznoj sluzbi, ako vec ne i na webu njihovom :) 
<Mmike> pre super mi je skype - ne otvorim ga 2-3 tjedna i onda mi dodje, kad ga otvorim, 101 notifikacija od prosle godine :)
<SweetMuffin> Siguran sam da postoji "A-713-KCCB-2 zahtjev za uvid u podnesak o stanju zaprimljenosti EORI broja" formular, ili tak nekaj 
<ivoks> Mmike: ja bi ti fakat savjetovao da prvo istrazis nego ides komentirati ;)
<ivoks> barem procitati log na ircu jer smo SweetMuffin i ja pricali o tome prije 5 minuta
<Mmike> nemoj da ja tebi pocnem savjetovati  :)
<Mmike> ivoks: koji je tvoj eori broj?
<ivoks> nemam ga
<Mmike> jer kad upisem HR-tvojOIB, toga nema
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> heh :)
<ivoks> sad ispisujem zahtjev
<Mmike> da, izgleda da ga onda nemam nit ja :)
<Mmike> nacin na koji nasa carina funkcionira je
<Mmike> neshvatljiv? :)
<Mmike> jucer dolazim, i gleda me lik na carini, i kao, namigne mi
<Mmike> ja klimnem i nastavim hodati
<Mmike> veli lik 'cek cek cek, kuda?'
<Mmike> ja reko 'pa, van'
<Mmike> veli lik 'a prijavit?'
<Mmike> reko, pa nemam nista
<Mmike> veli lik, ok, ajde onda
<Mmike> reko, wtf
<ivoks> ispunjavam sad ovu prijavu
<ivoks> 'naziv gospodarskog subjekta'
<ivoks> 'skraceni naziv tvrtke'
<SweetMuffin> Mmike:  kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<ivoks> 'podaci o obrtu'
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ahahahahahahahah
<ivoks> kakvi sad jebeni podaci o obrtu
<ivoks> sta, kaj?
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: napisi "mucim se, ali ide" :) 
<Mmike> lol :)))))))
<Mmike_> Dreck Breck
<Mmike_> Hecner opet ima 'sikjuriti reboot'
<Mmike_> SweetMuffin: jesu i tvoji osli?
<ivoks> zlo mi je
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> izjava
<ivoks> pristajes ili ne pristajes na objavu EORI broja
<jelly> ivoks: daj to fotkaj prije nego im predas, trebat ce i meni :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> pristani
<ivoks> stavio sam ne pristajem, pa da vidim sto ce se desiti :)
<Mmike_> buntovnik :D
<VjetarSaSunca> moglo bi bit zajebano ako netko izvana provjerava pa ne moze
<ivoks> zaboli me
<jelly> valjda ima neki javni directory tog sranja
<VjetarSaSunca> za VATID nema tih dodatnih pitanja :)
<ivoks> jelly: http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds2/eos/eori_validation.jsp?Lang=en
<ivoks> mozes validirati
<ivoks> ali ne mozes vidjeti adresu i sl.
<jelly> da, to je samo y/n
<SweetMuffin> Mmike_: moji su jos uvijek UP, nisam ni obavijest dobio 
<Mmike_> New Ubuntu, 13.04 has been release. With this version there will be no more 18 month support cycles, instead support for each new version will be 9 months.
<Mmike_> ivoks: ^^
<Mmike_> obsolete ti je init.hr :)
<Mmike_> SweetMuffin: valjda onda medj tvojima nisu
 * SweetMuffin si misli kak nekad ima srece s odabirom podatkovnog centra
<Mmike_> Affected: 
<Mmike_> vServers running on vHosts 1 - 1500.
<SweetMuffin> jebate, mene do sad ni jednom nisu rebootali dok su vas ostale :) 
<Mmike_> opla
<Mmike_> vidi k'o mi doso :)
<SweetMuffin> ko ko ko , paket ? :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: znam da je obsolete
<ivoks> ionako cu ga zatvoriti
<SweetMuffin> AHAHAHHA, cini se da je previse ljudi trazilo Prpicoide isplativost privatizacije u brojevima, udruga LIPA je izdala obavijest koja pocinje s "Privatizacija je put prema smanjenju utjecaja političke klase" 　 Najednom profit nije primaran :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13138995_10153497341316512_85099994718946776_n.jpg?oh=fbab4cc04d717a702aca6df1e0efd0df&oe=57D5BDAB
<SweetMuffin> Hahahahaha
<Mmike> http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/11/11659882/hyperloop-public-test-nevada-desert-shervin-pishevar
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: sutra Rudjer ?! 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: bas sam s nixom pricao
<SweetMuffin> Sjajno :) 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: kad brijete vi?
<Mmike> moram s gospodaricom vidjeti
<SweetMuffin> ja od pocetka ( 10), da stignemo nekaj vidjeti prije nego se nebo otvori a deci se prispava
<Mmike> ak ce sutra bit bar malo sunca mi cemo na selo zapicit, al' ak ce bit gnjiljavo (a vjerojatno oce) onda bi dosli gore
<Mmike> e, to to
<SweetMuffin> Posalji gospodaricu s malim, ti se napi sam doma 
<Mmike> idem odmah vidjet s gazdaricom
<Mmike> ma mislim da cu radije ja solo doc
<Mmike> a nek ona malo pije
<Mmike> sam mi bed parking
<SweetMuffin> :D Tak cu i ja 
<SweetMuffin> Ja cu se ili kod mirogoja sparkat ili tak nekaj, nije mi bed 500m prosetati 
<SweetMuffin> BTW; isti ti kurac na selu ili na livadi iza instituta, kaj se klinaca tice :) 
<SweetMuffin> Note to self: ponesi igracaka 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> sam kaj na selu mogu ramsteke pec :)
<SweetMuffin> Brijem da nix nije nenagovoriv za taknekaj i da ima rostilj :)
<SweetMuffin> E, al kuzi kaj mi je nixhr_ linkal: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_hormesis # ispada da je Rudjer bolji od tvog sela ! 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/majka-iz-zupanje-prijateljice-moje-kceri-opijaju-se-tamponima-koje-su-namocile-u-alkohol/3750105/
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem!
<SweetMuffin> Juce sam isao po Sanelu na posao i sretnem se s jednim ginichem, potvrdio je istinitost clanka, veli da deca nisu normalna. 
<pkiller> to kao nitko prije nikad nije radio :)
<pkiller> priče o tamponima sa vodkom u čmar je in od kad su izumili čepiće
<dodobas> stavio sam urxvt... osvjezenje nakon VTE based terminal emulatora ...
<jelly> konsole je začudno dobar, a i onaj od xfce je isto prilično brz
<Mmike> pkiller: ja to prvi put cuo pred cca 3-4 mjeseca od kolega cileanaca - to je tamo big thing, al' ne klinci nego ono, curke, 17-20 godina
<Mmike> jer, kao, super-brzo ih pukne :)
<jelly> to su isto klinci
<Mmike> jelly: deda :)
<Mmike> dodobas: sto je VTE-based?
<jelly> gnomov terminal, na primjer
<Mmike> sto mu dodje 'vte'?
<Mmike> ja koristim gnometerminal sad, i ok je
<Mmike> doduse, MATE-terminal
<Mmike> jedina mana je da kad mu risajzas font on se cijeli risajza
<jelly> ak ti je ok znaci da ne znas za bolje ili te ne nervira
<Mmike> konsole ostane iste velicine
<dodobas> to je libvte based ...
<ivoks> VTE = puno mogucnosti koje ga cine sporijim
<Mmike> pa nije bas sad tak spor
<Mmike> bio je, tamo, na ubuntuu 7.10
<ivoks> je je :)
<Mmike> s losim driverima
<jelly> ma jok, to djubre je bilo sporo i u gnome2 
<Mmike> o brate
<Mmike> pa uxrvt je k'o xterm
<Mmike> ruzan
<dodobas> urxvt ... 
 * Mmike cesto koristi xterm jer je munja :)
<jelly> Mmike: al ima true transparency i ttf fontove
<dodobas> Mmike: sve lepo konfiguriras u Xresources ...
<jelly> ak imas velki DPI vektorski fontovi su must
<Mmike> u Xresources
<Mmike> strava
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' mogu nekak klikom ili keystrokeom povecat font?
<ivoks> netko voli slagati sustav
<Mmike> k'o sto mogu u xtermu, recimo?
<ivoks> netko ga samo zeli koristiti
<ivoks> to slaganje sitnica me proslo prije jedno 7-8 godina
<ivoks> sad mi je domet promijeniti background
<jelly> Mmike: mozes podesit u .Xresources kojih 5 fontova ce koristiti za to :-)
<ivoks> kad se sjetim gentoo dana... uh :)
<Mmike> pa valjda dodje nesh predefinirano
<jelly> slaganje je bezveze, ali neke UI stvari nerviraju dovoljno da ih i dalje slazem
<jelly> i zato LTS da se ne mora cesto popravljati te gluposti
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> i zato MATE jer je tam manje-vise sve slozeno kak mi se svidja
<ivoks> mene gnome terminal vise ne nervira
<Mmike> mene nervira jedino to sa resizeom
<ivoks> nis me ne nervira, u biti
<Mmike> konsole to puno bolje ima
<jelly> recimo, terminal od unityja je sugav, ali su intel gpu postale dovoljno brze da se moze podnijeti
<Mmike> al' mislim da je ko0nsole sporija
<ivoks> jelly: to je gnome terminal
<Mmike> jelly: kak bi testirao brzinu?
<ivoks> time ps ax
<jelly> aha, to objasnjava zasto je sugav :-)
<Mmike> time echo {1.100000000000000} ?
<Mmike> erm 1..10000000000000
<jelly> Mmike: ls -lR /
<Mmike> ovo moje je bolje onda
<ivoks> u xtermu ne radi ctrl+shift+c
<jelly> i gledas kak se skrola i jel ima 60fps ili cuka
<Mmike> ili C programcek napraviti
<Mmike> di vidis frejmrejt? :)
<jelly> OCIMA ga vidis
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> gnome terminal
<ivoks> time ps ax
<ivoks> u prosjeku 0.0.20s
<ivoks> 0.020
<ivoks> u xtermu je 0.030
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> lose ti mjerenje :)
<Mmike> i meni ispadne xterm sporiji :)
<ivoks> cak stovise
<ivoks> na xtermu vidim renderiranje
<jelly> uzmi nesto sto skrola bar 5-10 sekudni
<ivoks> na gnome terminalu ne vidim nis, tak brzo prodje :)
<Mmike> woooooo
<Mmike> time echo {1..1000000}
<Mmike> to provja, ivoks
<Mmike> xterm je sekunda i pol kod mene
 * jelly jos uvijek ima bitmap font za xterm i urxvt
<Mmike> i ta sekunda je koliko bashu treba da napravi to sve
<ivoks> real    0m1.873s
<jelly> to leti
<ivoks> real	0m1.615s
<Mmike> a na gnome tremu
<Mmike> real	0m17.969s
<ivoks> prvo je xterm
<ivoks> drugo je gnome terminal
<Mmike> ivoks: za ovaj echo?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> something is seriously wrong here :)
<ivoks> evo opet
<ivoks> real    0m1.926s
<dodobas> ili `time ls -lR /proc` ... uxrvt 1.998, vta-based 3.149
<ivoks> xterm ^
<ivoks> real	0m1.502s
<ivoks> gnome terminal ^
<ivoks> real    0m7.475s
<ivoks> xterm ^
<ivoks> real	0m3.071s
<ivoks> gnome terminal ^
<jelly> Mmike: generiraj fiksni tekst sa necim sto nije spori bash, mozda
<SweetMuffin> time echo {1..1000000}: (unity) terminal: time echo {1..1000000} ; (unity) xterm: real    0m1.569
<ivoks> xterm je govno, ukratko :D
<jelly> time bash -fc 'echo {1..1000000}' > /dev/null .... bash -fc 'echo {1..1000000}' > /dev/null  0.80s user 0.05s system 98% cpu 0.864 total
<jelly> dakle sam bash pojede pola od tih 1.5
<SweetMuffin> nda, ne znam zakaj nije pejstao do kraja, gnome terminal mi je vrtio 3,5s ono kaj je xterm izvrtio za 1,5
<ivoks> zanimljivo da se rezultati toliko razlikuju
<ivoks> meni je gnome term upola brzi od xterma
<ivoks> a tebi obrnuto
<SweetMuffin> *shrug*
<ivoks> ah... ja imam nvidia graficku karticu
<ivoks> i nvidia driver
<SweetMuffin> Krivim ubuntu 16 :) Da da , i ATI ! 
<pkiller> Mmike, to je onako rijetka pojava... oni ekstremniji to rade, ali se radi već dugo :)
<ivoks> veli da je u njemackoj u jednom trenutku struja bila besplatna jucer
<ivoks> jer je oko 90% energije bilo proizvedeno iz sunca i vjetra
<ivoks> http://www.sciencealert.com/last-sunday-95-percent-of-germany-s-energy-was-provided-by-renewables
<Mmike> jelly: ma svejedno je, mate-terminal je spor, ono, spor je, znam da je spor :) samo kaj mi je ljepsi od xterma
<jelly> ivoks: nvidia driver ima pristojni Render (= truetype fontovi), free driveri rade neke stvari puno sporije nego bi moglo
<Mmike> xterm sam prije koristio kad sam imao u tmuxu 'watch -n1 mysqladmiin proc' na 10 slaveova :)
<jelly> ili sam nesto pomijesao, mozda
<Mmike> ls -lR /proc: mate-term: 33s, xterm, 3s
<Mmike> ajmo sad fullscreen probati oba
<jelly> time perl -e 'foreach (1..1000000) {print ( "$_ " )}; print "\n"' > /dev/null  .192s 
<Mmike> fullscreen: mate-term, 33s, xterm 14s
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> full screen
<ivoks> time ls -lR /proc
<ivoks> gnome terminal: 0m4.234s
<ivoks> xterm: 1m17.920s
<jelly> lol, i meni je xterm sporiji od konsole, s tim da konsole vara
<ivoks> $ time ls -lR /proc > /dev/null 2>&1
<ivoks> real    0m0.855s
<jelly> vidi se da preskace refresheve
<jelly> a urxvt mi je jos sporiji
 * Mmike boota x220, pa da vidmo tamo
<Mmike> isto mate, al' intel grafika
<Mmike> brate mili, koji vrijemegub
<jelly> baš, idem radit neš pametno a ne mjerit terminale
<ivoks> i ja sam to ovaj cas komentirao
<ivoks> jos velim mirki 'joj, idem radit, tu se zajebavam'
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: sad nam se rezultati vise slazu, tvoj test: xterm: 45,319s ; gterminal: 2,105s . Ono sto na oko vidim je da xterm ima upaljen coloring a gterminal nema
<ivoks> ma gterm ubija xterm
<ivoks> i tocka.
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<Mmike> na x220, di imam intel grafiku: 23/5 (gnome/xterm), i 23/8 (za fullscreen)
<Mmike> sekunde, jel
 * Mmike se sjeca da je prije uvijek s upgradeom ubuntua testirao gnome-term i xterm
<Mmike>  ne jednom se desilo da upgradeiras (ne znam, 7.04->7.10) i da ti gnometerm najednom bude 10 puta sporiji
<ivoks> Rackspace currently runs Swift on Ubuntu Server 10.04
<Mmike> o, brate mili
<ivoks> netko bi im trebao javiti da je to staro
<ivoks> http://docs.openstack.org/developer/swift/deployment_guide.html
<Mmike>  mongodb-server | 1:2.6.10-0ubuntu2  | yakkety/universe          | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el
<Mmike> yakkety
<Mmike> svasta :)
<hrvojem> 2.6 ?
<ivoks> http://docs.openstack.org/icehouse/training-guides/content/figures/5/a/figures/openstack-arch-havana-logical-v1.jpg
<ivoks> dobri stari dani kada je openstack arhitektura stala u jedan slajd
<Mmike> hrvojem: 2.6 :/
<Mmike> iako je i 3.0 jedan veliki drek
<Mmike> 3.2 nisma probao jos
<Mmike> usrani stari dani kad je mysql bio na drbdu
<Mmike> i kog snadje da to krpa, kog, kog? :)
<ivoks> zvuci kao da se zabavljas sa ekipom iz singapura :)
<Mmike> u biti ne
<Mmike> ili da?
<Mmike> ne, ovo je japan
<Mmike> singapurci imaju percona-cluster
<ivoks> stigao jos jedan paket
<ivoks> HP dostavio
<ivoks> nisu nista naplatili
<hrvojem> ivoks: zasto bi naplatili dodatno ako si vec platio amazonu za dostavu?
<ivoks> a nisu ni razbili :)
<hrvojem> jer ne ide ova naplata za sitne pakete s besplatnom dostavom?
<hrvojem> s/jer/jel/
<ivoks> ne znam ja
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> ostao je jos samo jedan paket
<ivoks> ovaj koji je zapeo na carini
<ivoks> zbog EORI broja
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak naurcio
<ivoks> poslano kao 5 paketa
<ivoks> tj., kao 4
<ivoks> ovaj iz amerike sam narucio u utorak
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: idemo mi u 'shinu sutra navece ? :) 
<Mmike> ma idem u
<Mmike> sad bi ti reko
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da imam kud dete ostavit do srijede oso bi sam tak
<SweetMuffin> zakaj do srijede, ako se ne skasimo pre jako, dost' je da u nedjelju imas mira :) 
<SweetMuffin> Al, da, tak i ja kontam :( A isao bi van :( 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: cuio se s gazdaricom
<Mmike> mi cemo bit na irbu u 10
<SweetMuffin> YEY! 
<Mmike> unless, reasons
<ivoks> Osim obrtnika koji uz zahtjev moraju priložiti presliku osobne iskaznice i izvoda iz obrtnog registra s MB obrta, ostale domaće osobe ne moraju prilagati identifikacijske isprave uz zahtjev.
<SweetMuffin> Fino, fino ! E, ak reagiraju ako tamo osvanem s ruksakom naunjenim pivama u limenci ? 
<ivoks> pa napijem im se krvi
<ivoks> sto, obrtnicima se ne vjeruje
<ivoks> pa kako ih nije sram, placamo najveci porez
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: vi jos imate para , a nemate vremena, pa sto ne bi smislili procedurku koja kosta i para i vremena .)
<ivoks> trazilica u obrtnom registru ne moze naci moj obrt ako upisem svoj oib
<ivoks> da tragedija bude veca, moj OIB je i OIB od obrta
<ivoks> pa koji kreteni slazu te querije
<ivoks> in2
<SweetMuffin> Mozda koriste search engine windowsa 10, taj se ponekad (cesto) sjebe :)
<ivoks> nadje me prema MBO-u
<ivoks> i tam lijepo pise moj OIB pod 'vlasnik'
<ivoks> ma necu se opce zamarat
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> 'NESLUZBENA KOPIJA'
<ivoks> boli me kita
<ivoks> nosim im to, pa neka seru
<ivoks> ponijeti cu i bombu
<dodobas> hell yeah ...
<dodobas> odmah pokupi i sator u savskoj ... ako ti je usput :)
<SweetMuffin> dodobas: kaj ce mu sator, ionako je prazan :) 
<ivoks> tamo ni nema satora vise
<SweetMuffin> Fakat, bilo je u novinama :)
<dodobas> koji je to igrokaz...
<dodobas> da je bar onaj sa sjenama, pa ajde... ali ovo ... Mmikea ti ...
<Mmike> strijelac
<Mmike> kad cemo mi jest?
<dodobas> ok
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> znas gdje sam, sad se u blizini otvorio i SubMarine ...
<dodobas> nisam ga jos isprobao...
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dodobas: submarine?
<SilverSpace> ih trening f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa nije jos, u 14 je
<dodobas> Mmike: onaj iz centra... s dobrim pecivom... je otvorio kopiju u Radnickoj
<dodobas> Frankopanska... koja li je vec
<Mmike> tam je meso bilo dobro
<Mmike> ne pecivo
<dodobas> Mmike: eh, da imamo aplikaciju.. sad bi to mogli provjeriti :)
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi je proso :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: na kaj se ono treba gledati kod android tv playera?
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> nisam nasao carinski ured
<SweetMuffin> https://go.veeam.com/switch-to-veeam-now-emea # legalno je reklamirati se preko ledja konkurencije ? 
<SweetMuffin> Spominju poimence acronis i symantec/veritas, pa mi je malo cudno
<Mmike> kak mi ovaj vettel ide na zivce
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> a da ja jednostavno velim ovima na carini da paket bace u smece
<ivoks> i ponovno narucim sljedeci tjedan, al ovaj put kako cu biti preko bare, nek mi dostave tam
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: napravi to! Vi's  , to je pristup koji izgladnjivanjem rjesava sve birokratske probleme. Steta jedino kaj ces to napraviti ti i jos dvojica :( 
<jelly> SilverSpace: uh, ne znam jos, ak ces drzati android gore nije toliko bitno, al ako mislis staviti linux umjesto njega onda je bolje da bude amlogic ili allwinner nego mediatek, i da ima memorije (2GB)
<ivoks> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13198658_998045900273494_5236096314882234510_o.jpg
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: de podijeli rezultat s nama kad odlucis na kaj ces peMziju potrosit' ! 
<jelly> kupio sam sad kutiju sa DVB-T2 i DVB-S2, i iz nekog razloga kinez nije napravio pass-through za antenski prikljucak
<SweetMuffin> lolwut ;)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> ideje?
<ivoks> acl defaultnu masku stavim na rwx
<ivoks> i svejedno mi korisnik napravi file sa --- permissionima
<ivoks> malo sam vec lud
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: smijes pokazati "getfacl /tvoj/direktorij" ? i "getfacl /tvoj" ?
<Mmike> mobitel mi se cijelo jutro apdejta
<ivoks> getfacl na direktoriju je dobar
<SweetMuffin> kaj "effective" kaze ?
<ivoks> i na svim fajllovima osim jednom
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: pa problem i je sto je effective ---, na to se i zalim :)
<Mmike> ivoks: umask?
<ivoks> naravno da je umask, ali to ne objasnjava zasto file X bude ok, a file Y ne bude
<ivoks> od istog korisnika
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5v
<Mmike> jesi probao ti kao korisnik
<Mmike> ili korisnik kaze 'nisam ja, majke mi' ?
<ivoks> Mmike: govorim o ACL-u, ne unix permissionima
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: onda pogle ACL za foldere iznad, to je afaik najbrzi nacin da vidis na kojem mjestu ti se pojavi jos nesto sto mijenja "effective", kad dodjes do toga znas di treba burgijat' dalje. Ne znam na pamet kaj drugo reci
<SweetMuffin> cini mi se kao da imas konfliktne policye
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: acl na direktorijima je ok
<Mmike> ivoks: mosh pejstat primjer?
<ivoks> mislim da je problem da neka aplikacija to napravi
<ivoks> odt je ok
<ivoks> pdf nije
<ivoks> ziher onaj adobe usrani
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: da razjasnimo, kad rucno manipuliras sadrzaj direktorija rezultati su u skladu s ocekivanjima, kad neki app/servis radi isto, pocinje zajebancija ? 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: tako nekako; kada napravim file sve je ok
<ivoks> kada ga netko kopira preko NFSa, sve je ok
<SweetMuffin> jer, nije nevidjeno da aplikacija inicijalno napravi fajl u nekom tempu, pa skopira na pravo mjesto, a isforsira sve metapodatke i permissione inicijalne lokacije 
<ivoks> kada ga netko kopira preko SMB, sve je ok
<ivoks> osim kada nije, a to je samo u slucaju nekih PDFa
<ivoks> kladim se na adobe reader
<SweetMuffin> da, ja bi auditao access na te cudne fajle i vidio koji ih softver/korisnik gurne unutra
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bit ce dosadna utrka
<SilverSpace> uh opet zaboravih trening
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ma nije za mene android
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ne mora biti za tebe, ako je dobar - reci koji je. 
<Mmike> kad su bili izbori?
<Mmike> ove ili prosle godine?
<SweetMuffin> Prosle, prosle, cini se kao da je bilo juce' :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: zato i pitam kaj neznam koji je dobar :)
<jelly> ivoks: a koja je maska?  Ja obicno zaboravim masku, setfacl -m m:...
<ivoks> jelly: rwx
<jelly> mda, nije u tom problem ako su neki fajlovi ok drugi ne
<ivoks> ma krivim aplikaciju
<Mmike> wolsen, your mp is still missing upgrade_charm checks
<CrazyLemon> why wolsen..why
<Mmike> meh
<dodobas> wolsen, you naughty dev ...
<ivoks> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13238987_999603163453170_5177886119979100411_n.jpg?oh=f953b1aee1b15a6de78a165f7fabd553&oe=57E5C1FE
<ivoks> ono kad pretjeras s politickom koreknoscu
<ivoks> a ne skuzis da si postao porno site
<ivoks> http://www.davidwolfe.com/34-pictures-muscles-stretching/?c=pwf&vp=dchop
<ivoks> ne da mi se vise raditi danas
<SweetMuffin> ja sam se danas "ubio" od posla, a napravio sam ku*ac :( 
<SweetMuffin> Samo se s salesmanima navlacim :( 
<SweetMuffin> K'o da su placeni po minutazi razgovora, a ne po onom sto me prodaju 
<ivoks> http://www.vmdgrupa.hr/ponuda/vile-i-kuce/hercegovacka-133
<ivoks> jel ovo joomla? :)
<ivoks> http://www.eurovila.hr/nekretnina/impresivna-luksuzna-vila-s-bazenom-u-blizini-dubrovnika/516143/
<SweetMuffin> "Ako je za ovu nekretninu na nekoj drugoj web stranici objavljena niža cijena ista vrijedi i kod nas." sad ima da napravim agregator-stranicu koja ce ih sve ujebati do bankrota :) 
<ivoks> http://www.eurovila.hr/nekretnina/murter-ville-sa-4-apartmana/966040/
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: sto bi bila "eko voda" iz onog oglasa za vilu u Dubrovniku ?
<ivoks> http://www.eurovila.hr/slike/966040/a4cf75d890d5575ec566086aa308fbc7.jpeg
<ivoks> tko to more platit?
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: ne znam
<ivoks> blizu je dubrovnika, pa mi nije opcija
<ivoks> ne volim dubrovnik
<ivoks> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/eta-start.asp
<ivoks> jos i to
<ivoks> vidis kak to kanadjani rade:
<ivoks> I agree that by typing my name and clicking sign, I am electronically signing my application.
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> kakav pecat
<ivoks>  Your application for an Electronic Travel Authorization (eTA) has been approved. You are now authorized to travel to Canada by air.
<hrvojem> ponesi ti bar biljega za 40 kn i kopiju rodnog lista ako te nasi budu trazili ;)
<ivoks> velis, na povratku :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plymouth,_Montserrat
<ivoks> koji screw up :)
<ivoks> Plymouth is still de jure the capital of Montserrat, giving it the unusual distinction of being the only ghost town which is the capital of a political territory.
<ivoks> pazi ove bolesnike
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_League_boycott_of_Israel#Passport_restrictions
<ivoks> Notable Targets of the Blacklist
<ivoks> Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly> e jesam neki, Marko N. mi hoce biti prijatelj na Untappd aplikaciji a ne znam otkud se znamo
<ivoks> ljudi... uzivajte u vikendu
<jelly> (Untappd prati i gameficira konzumaciju piva)
<vileni_> upravo sam rebootao iskon ruter preko mobilne aplikacije
<jelly> mašala
<in1t3r> !seen api984
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-14
<Vlado9A> dobar dan :)
<Hrki> dobar dan :D
<Hrki> e, je moguce nekako limitirati aplikaciju da se moze pokrenuti samo jednom ?
<Hrki> npr, jednom pokrenem chromium
<Hrki> a ko jos jednom kliknem na ikonu, da jednostavno ne pokrece jos jednom ako ova radi
<jelly> Hrki: vecina browsera to sama skuzi i ne digne drugi process nego samo posalje upit postojecem da otvori novi prozor, i izadje
<jelly> ne koristim chromium, ali google-chrome tako radi 
<jelly> Created new window in existing browser session.
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/13/lords_ecigarette_debate_vaping_tpd2_tobacco/ they emphatically ban the advertising of e-cigarette products, and regulate the strength of the liquid to below what a heavy smoker might need to quit smoking tobacco [...] pharmaceutical industry [...] would have an awful lot to lose if e-cigarettes supplanted or replaced nicotine patches and gum
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malo qvale :)
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> Ocekujem mercedese sekundu ispred svih
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> jel' pada kisa?
<jelly> di gledate
<SilverSpace> rtl njemacki 
<sillyslux> haha i ja
<sillyslux> smisan taj prednji spoiler
<SilverSpace> Mmike: suncano je 
<Mmike> jelly, vipstand/vipbox
<Mmike> kodi je odlucio da on vise nece
<Mmike> jelly, http://www.vipbox.nu/sports/motosport.html
<jelly> ha, fakat, imam kodi kutiju koju jos nisam ni otpakirao
<jelly> uh, taj sajt ima strasno sumnjiv obfuscated javaskript
<jelly> oh well, gledat cu snimku 
<Mmike> jelly, ima, al' zato ga vrtis k'o drugi user s drugim browserom i tak oto
<Mmike> a cak i ako ga ne vrtis tako, jedino ce ti skewati reklame na webu
<jelly> mozda, a mozda ce mi pokusati provaliti windowse :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kak nece kodi 
<Mmike> jelly, kaj, one i virtualboxu? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ne rade strimovi
<Mmike> a oni koji rade su ocajni
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1080
<sillyslux> jelly, jel to taj javascript? http://jebo.me/pas/9e
<jelly> tak nesto da
<sillyslux> ah jos nisam vidio formjulu e i formjulu dronovi :(
<sillyslux> ili a formjula a kao autonomous
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niue
<jelly> moram skuzit kak nagovoriti desktop browser da se predstavlja i ponasa kao mobilni.  Sad uredno gledam html5 video... na mobitelu
<sillyslux> chrome-dev-tools ima toggle device toolbar dugme
<sillyslux> mijenja sve
<sillyslux> navigator.userAgent
<sillyslux> "Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; Android 5.0; SM-G900P Build/LRX21T) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/48.0.2564.23 Mobile Safari/537.36"
<sillyslux> ako ugasim "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/51.0.2700.0 Safari/537.36"
<jelly> aha, F12 za developer mode, Ctrl-Shift-M
<SilverSpace> pas mater jos mi sluske nisu dosle a vec je izasla onovljena verzija sa BT 4.1
<SilverSpace> 2nd Gen
<SilverSpace> u kurcu je i ova sezona f1
<SilverSpace> jos vecem nego prosla
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/talijanska-vojska-prelazi-libreoffice/152914.aspx
<sillyslux> http://jeffreifman.com/2016/05/08/microsoft-revenue-quietly-surpasses-1-trillion/
<jelly> uf, prolom oblaka
<Mmike> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/05/14/0138254/zfs-for-linux-finally-lands-in-debian-gnulinux-repos
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/XYp4_2cHtAU?t=182
<datase> YouTube: Pijanci - Gubec Beg (Rock opera), 1975 - 0:05:18 - 2489 views - 11 likes / 0 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-15
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<DomaMuffin> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro DomaMuffin 
<DomaMuffin> compiz mi , kad ukljucim "wallpaper" plugin, sakrije  desktop ikone. A samo sam htio da mi jedan od dva desktopa nema wallpaper. Mogu samom unity-u nekako reci da samo desktop 1 smije imati wallpaper ? 
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13221065_1264722300207268_2188032768726184033_n.jpg?oh=6c9574e713debbb5e5fd916d29fde078&oe=57E00D03
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam da li ste k'o klinci igrali Spy vs Spy: http://i.imgur.com/m6y4BPm.webm
<SilverSpace> dobar dan
<sillyslux> onokad imas super kewl platformu za uhnwi, responsive, ssl i sve to... ali nemas korisnika... https://www.google.hr/search?q=Oraxy#q=Oraxy&tbm=nws
<SilverSpace> o da
<SilverSpace> max pobjedio 
<SilverSpace> chaky: oo :)
<SilverSpace> jebeno mokri dan
<SilverSpace> oh 
<SilverSpace> kaj po zagorju hoda
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_0650.PNG
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, sta to uzivo??
<sillyslux> koja paprika!!
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: je uzivo 
<sillyslux> pa izgleda kao da moram izac cesce iz kuce
<sillyslux> mehh ne sad..
<sillyslux> aj bas me zbunilo :(
<sillyslux> x-scheme-handler/go-out
<sillyslux> x-scheme-handler/go-out=leave.desktop
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas
<sillyslux> ehh da bas! ln
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-08
<Mmike> Momci i momchice, ubuntu-hr ide dolje because kernel upgrade
<Mmike> and we're up
<SweetMuffin> Jutrofski 
<SweetMuffin> kelner upgrade u po tri ?! Kak ce te netko u to doba zvati da mu nekaj ne radi ? 
<SweetMuffin> I nisi nikaj na sajtu napisao ! 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno je cekao na konferenciju u Chileu da taj reboot u 2 ujutro moze obaviti u 6 navecer...
<SweetMuffin> kol'ko su skylake serveri sporiji/losiji od haswella ? Vidim da su u hetznera ~1/4 jeftiniji skylakeovi za kolokaciju
<jelly-home> zasto bi bili losiji, nije li to novija generacija?
<ivoks> jutro
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: nemam pojma, trenutno sam u price-driven modu pa radije pitam 
<jelly-home> mozda su im novi i manje testirani?
<SweetMuffin> Ili su kupili vecu kolicinu pa ih server kosta 2€
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: u strechu nftables skroz substituira iptablese ili cemo imati oboje ? ( https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14286016 , nepismen sam ) 
<jelly-home> kad se na linuxu ista brise, bud pametan
<jelly-home> iptables ce bar jos 15 godina raditi
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<SweetMuffin> I to kaj velis
<jelly-home> i net-toolse su poceli opet updateat (ifconfig, route)
<SweetMuffin> Opa, azuran ifconfig <3
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: ,mlogo ti dobro deca stoje :) ( lurkam ti FB ) 
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ha ha ha
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, os d akupis jedno, dam samo da prodam(nisu moja al neka)
<SweetMuffin> Ja ti poklonim 50% svoje djece :) 
<jelly> solomonsko rjesenje
<jelly> pola od svakog
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pitao me mali juce da zakaj vise ne idemo na kave kod tebe u kvart :) Imas kakvog hardvera za prodat', da te ne zovem na kavu bezveze ?:D
<SweetMuffin> Znam da nemas mandarina :)
<jelly> pojma, mogu opet testirati neku memoriju koja ne radi na mojoj maticnoj... :-)
<jelly> ili kupit masinu noviju od 2010
<SweetMuffin> :) Ni ves masina mi nije novija od toga :) 
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, hoces rec da ti wves masina nije IoT capable?
<hbogner> pa kak mos tako zivjeti?
<obrut> ja ak se svaki dan barem jednom ne utelnetiram u ves masinu, ne mogu mirno spavat
<obrut> pogledam s lspci jel bubanj jos uvijek na mjestu
<nvucinic> lol 
<hbogner> obrut, i to prek ipv6, naravno
<obrut> hbogner: nego :) v4 je so obsolete...
<Mmike> zijev :)
<SweetMuffin> hbogner, vesmasina iz 2010 nije, ali TV iz 2010 je :) 
<SweetMuffin> I to je nekaj :) 
<SweetMuffin> Na telki imam kameru, ako ju pravilno pozicioniram, mogao bi s kamere vidjet' jel bubanj u vesmasini na jestu 
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> ip?  moja vesmasina ima infrazvuk kao remote mgt metodu
<SweetMuffin> hahahaha
<obrut> jelly: s tim ona managira susjedstvo ? :)
<jelly> imam redundantnog admina, ak pocne lupati, cuje i susjed dole
<jelly> i preko ugrađene mreže (betonska greda) informacija se prenosi do dnevnog boravka
<jelly> kolegi pokazao kak rsync briše 10x brže od rm -rf... (https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20130109011835/http://linuxnote.net/jianingy/en/linux/a-fast-way-to-remove-huge-number-of-files.html)
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/wrrX1se.gifv
<datase> ^ [gifs] How to hit the front page. :: image/gif 700x393 9.9MiB :: 24,728 views :: safe for work
<jelly> https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/244920-russian-man-sentenced-killing-friend-amd-vs-nvidia-gpu-dispute
<jelly> > Trofimov hit Lylin in the head twice, stabbed him to death, and then kept stabbing him 11 more times. *Trofimov, for the record, was the Nvidia fan*
<obrut> jelly: jel bolji bash ili zsh ? reci ako se usudis :)
<jelly> je!
<ivoks>  The two men worked in software developmen
<jelly> to se desilo jer nisu imali ni zenu ni tamburu
<SilverSpace> http://linuxlaptop.elin.hr/
<nvucinic> gustin prodaje laptopa
<sillyslux> random quote: 1366x768 resolution "just fine" for 13"? It's laughable.
<Mmike> sillyslux: depends, punica ima T420 sa 1366x768, i za nju je savrseno :)
<sillyslux> pa ako nije prije radila sa vecim ekranom ili samo gleda filmice onda da
<sillyslux> evo izracuna sam, 768 to je otprilike 12.8 macTouchBara stacked, a ja osobno nevolim apple previse tako da tu rezoluciju 12.8 puta bas nevolim previse
<sillyslux> ali nije ni lose ako je extra zaslon samo za konzulu na strani
<sillyslux> ja koristim 1600x768 ekran za konzolu, ali ako otvorim browsera, osjecam se kao u pre malome krevetu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-09
<jelly> http://www.1tv.ru/live ruska vojna parada za Dan pobjede
<SweetMuffin> do jajca :) 
<SweetMuffin> Taman sam na Putinov govor stigao :) 
<jelly> http://brog.engrish.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/majority-of-americans.jpg
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: jako je drekav onaj zammad, odlucili smo se za osticket na kraju. Bumo vidjeli kak ce proci nakon mjesec dva testiranja 
<ivoks> jelly: ti bi mogao znati
<ivoks> jelly: koji bi bio dobar gateway (a da ima vpn, firewall, vlan...) za tipicni zagrebacki fakultet
<ivoks> ono, 300-400 racunala i sl.
<ivoks> meni se ovaj bas svidja - https://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter-pro/
<vileni_> to ili mikrotik
<vileni_> mi smo imali ccr1036 kao router za ~1000 racunala
<ivoks> da, nije ni mikrotik los
<vileni_> ovo je oko 3kkn?
<vileni_> to je super cijena
<ivoks> da, to je sve jefitno
<vileni_> ccr pocinje na 7k mislim
<ivoks> cisco s tim performansama nema nista ispod 100k
<vileni_> ali gura 100-300mbit vec godinama
<vileni_> 10ak vlanova
<ivoks> meni treba 1giga
<vileni_> jedino vpn 
<ivoks> na kraju krajeva, i ubuntu arhiva bi bila iza toga
<vileni_> ovaj je spojen na gigabit
<vileni_> i 10gbit je u pripremi
<vileni_> vec jako dugo
<vileni_> a cisco, sve sto nije core dobiva mikrotik sfpove :)
<vileni_> po 140kn komad
<ivoks> gledao sam juniper
<ivoks> srx1500
<ivoks> to je isto smijesno skupo
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter-x-sfp/ ovo za branch office, spojiti u vpn
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> najbolja opcija
<ivoks> ako rikne, kupis lopatu novih
<vileni_> mislim da smo to instalirali u opatiji prosli mjesec
<vileni_> i 4 unifi ap
<vileni_> trebalo bi neko otvorenje uskoro biti pa cemo vidjeti kako podnosi vise 100ina ljudi
<obrut> ivoks: ak ces uzimat taj x-sfp, javi dojmove
<jelly> ivoks: pojma, nisam nikome od njih slagao mrezu
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: zakaj?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: zakaj je drekav?
<Mmike> ja to ne koristim opce, al' ovi sto koriste su full zadovcoljnoi
<Mmike> zadnja 2 mjeseca nemrem otvorit PDFove koje mi salje knjigovodja
<Mmike> tj, otvorim ih, i nemam nist unutra
<Mmike> ili je sve zbrljano
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: popisao sam negdje, a u sjecanje mi se urezalo samo to da nema riporting. Jebo tiketing sustav koji mi na kraju mjeseca ne bljune nekaj sareno za upravu
<SweetMuffin> sad sam slozio osticket-livezilla , tak da bum generiral dva reporta mjesecno :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: pa kol'ko znam ima reporting
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: mislim, ovi to intenzivno koriste
<SweetMuffin> Aj ga nadji :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: "Dear community,
<SweetMuffin> How can I install the reporting feature on an already installed zammad 1.3.0-24d8b795? I understood it is only available in source installation - is there an easy way to "convert" a package installation to a source installation?" (https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/zammad-users/cJvHYlAQpMo ) 
<Mmike> nemam pojma, velim ti da ja to ne koristim :)
<Mmike> pitao sam lika
<Mmike> pa ti javim
<SweetMuffin> A ja ti velim da ni ne pokusavas i dodajem URL da ne ispadne da ih blatim bez veze :) 
<SweetMuffin> More 
<sillyslux> .more
<sillyslux> https://piware.de/post/2017-05-09-cockpit-in-debian-ubuntu/
<sillyslux> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-05-09/emergency-alert-declared-hanford-nuclear-facility-washington-evacuation-ordered
<jelly> > after a major documented leak in 2013, over the weekend, thousands of gallons of radioactive waste are estimated to have leaked from the Site once again
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92vuuZt7wak
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Net Neutrality II: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) :: Duration: 19:33 :: Views: 2,585,470 uploaded by LastWeekTonight :: 110,594 likes :: 1,851 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-10
<jelly> sillyslux: bolje pitaj HT i VIP zasto izlaze s tarifama koje preferiraju određene servise
<SweetMuffin> 4profit ! 
<SweetMuffin> Umro Robert Miles :( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC5ca6Hsb2Q
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Robert Miles - Children [Dream Version] :: Duration: 07:33 :: Views: 38,837,890 uploaded by Robert Miles :: 213,712 likes :: 4,742 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> svaki vendor tumaci efi spec na svoj nacin
<ivoks> za popizdit
<jelly> to samo govori koliko je specka dobra, ne?
<SweetMuffin> +1
<SweetMuffin> I koliko se ljudi drze istih :) 
<jelly> ljudi se bune, a ja velim kudos ubuntu da ste ukljucili dnssec provjeru http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/
<SweetMuffin> Dobra ideja i odma su popatchali da defaulta na off :( 
<SweetMuffin> A moglo je malo dovest internete u red .. 
<ivoks> bemti bnet
<ivoks> bas bi bilo lijepo imati metronet za po doma
<ivoks> argh.
<sillyslux> uff 2 dana trazim sta je "ipo"... dionice znaci... ubuntu-dionice...
<Mmike> Dobri den!
<SweetMuffin> Majk from da hud ! Džesba ? 
<jelly> ivoks: ja sad razmisljam da ugasim fixed line internet prek iskona i uzmem samo tele2
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: eto me, antipodiram se u cileu :)
<SweetMuffin> Antipodiras se ? Kome si se instalirao u guzicu ? 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antipodes
<datase> ^ In geography, the antipode, from ἀντί + πόδες, plural of πούς) of any place on Earth is the point on the Earth's surface that is diametrically opposite to it. A pair of antipodes are two points that are antipodal /ænˈtɪpədəl/ to each...
<SweetMuffin> Znam kaj znaci, zato i pitam kome si z guza :)
<SweetMuffin> CITAVOJ DRZAVI ! :) 
<jelly> Mmike: koliko je sati tamo
<jelly> i koje je godisnje doba
 * jelly zoba tresnje
<jelly> sillyslux: ipo je modifikator za oznaku vremena
<jelly> npr: cetri ipo
<vileni_> da, nesmije se mijesati ipo i IPO
<vileni_> ipo = 0.5
<sillyslux> chhrrr :p
<sillyslux> jos dan dva pace meni popadati sve tresnje
<Mmike> jelly: 12:04 (podne proslo malocas), jesen :)
<Mmike> zuto llisce i sve to
<jelly> dunjo moja
<ivoks> jelly: to ce se desiti 2022
<ivoks> 5G samo
<lotoperator> greetings
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/studija-otkriva-redovno-konzumiranje-marihuane-pomladjuje-mozak/968778.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-11
<vileni_> na prijavi za dorscluc captcha kaze "LYNX", nisam siguran jel to captcha ili supported browser
<jelly> to je omiljena životinja.
<sillyslux> wow https://www.modzero.ch/advisories/MZ-17-01-Conexant-Keylogger.txt
<sillyslux> business... ukrades nekomu laptop za 2.5€ i dobijes uz to sve njegove lozinke... :(
<jelly> unresponsible disclosure
<jelly> likovi uopce nisu kontaktirali ispravnog vendora!
<sillyslux> pa 2-3 dana... mogli su jos malo cekati stime
<sillyslux> aj 9...
<sillyslux> ipak
<sillyslux> nijeli ono nepisani zakon 3 mjeseca?
<sillyslux> ili google onako radi?
<sillyslux> sta sam reka? 2.5€? haha 2500€
<jelly> to su neka djeca
<sillyslux> a srce danas trazi cak 5 developera
<obrut> srce ? jel jos uvijek placaju ko nekad (citaj ne bas) ? :)
<sillyslux> nesto manje od 7k
<sillyslux> ono jedno sta sam procita
<sillyslux> mislim na honeypot.io ces u 2 dana dobit duplo vece ponude
 * sillyslux mora isprobat...
<obrut> pa da... zadnjih N ponuda je bilo barem 2x vece :)
<sillyslux> oha.. pa mislim da sam ja nesto s webom gleda...
<obrut> i to u HR
<sillyslux> web se placa bas :(
<hbogner> maximilijan na radnickoj je sad batak beer&grill
<vileni_> bezveze
<vileni_> iako neznam sta je bio maximilijan
<hbogner> http://www.dobri-restorani.hr/restoran/maximilian-bavarski-restoran/
<hbogner> http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=772907
<sillyslux> mjam bijelo pivo + bijele kobasice, ja bi sad isa daje blize
<hbogner> nema vise tog, sad je batak
<sillyslux> oah onda obacda
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obatzda + precl
<datase> ^ Obatzda [ˈoːbatsdɐ] is a Bavarian cheese delicacy. It is prepared by mixing two thirds aged soft cheese, usually Camembert and one third butter.
<sillyslux> i bijelo pivo...
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bavarian_cuisine
<datase> ^ Bavarian cuisine is a style of cooking from Bavaria, Germany. Bavarian cuisine includes many meat and Knödel dishes, and often uses flour.
<sillyslux> hhhhahhhhh glad... odo kuhati :)
<ivoks> pazi ti metroneta
<ivoks> saljem racun klijentu
<ivoks> a dobijem:
<ivoks> status=SOFTBOUNCE (host mail.metromail.hr[213.147.96.44] said: 550 5.7.1 We do not accept invoices!
<ivoks> kaj su oni pukli?
<obrut> ha !?!
<jelly> wait what
<jelly> jel to netko specificno grepa dal pise "invoice" unutra :-D
<ivoks> ne znam, ali ce me cuti
<ivoks> meni klijent ne placa mjesecima
<ivoks> a bili uredni do sad
<ivoks> i zovem da vidim kaj je...
<ivoks> kada ono... oni dobiju racun, pa jedna proslijedi drugoj, i to nikad ne dodje ovoj drugoj
<obrut> naravno, kad im je proces    prva -> /dev/null -> druga
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj su ti u metronetnu na to rekli?
<hbogner> it's a feature :D
<jelly> nista, salji im lNVOlCE
<jelly> sparina
<jelly> nemrem razmisljat o nicem pametnom ili kompliciranom
<obrut> ja razmisljam o samo jednom - bijeg od sparine - na sljeme... za pol sata :)
<jelly> eh, imam pivu dogovorenu 
<Mmike> kaj je vec tak toplo?
<Mmike> 23C
<Mmike> kaj se zalite
<jelly> nemre se disat
<Mmike> kisa padala?
<jelly> ne
<obrut> na Sljemenu je skroz ugodno, na spustu fino propirka :)
<Mmike> pada kisa?
<obrut> nope... sta ce mi kisa :)
<obrut> gledam na garmin liveu frendove (koji actually nesto i trenira biciklizam) podatke s danasnje voznje, zajedno smo vozili cijelo vrijeme, na usponu meni puls nije pado ispod 165, njemu je oko 135 :P
<obrut> meni je prosjecni puls na usponu 173, max 180, njemu je prosjek 135 :P
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-12
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/dani-otvorenih-racunarskih-sustava-na-feru/969513.aspx
<obrut> jel zna tko dobro corosync/pacemaker ?
<obrut> jel zna netko mozda, corosync/pacemaker, dva noda, stonith=false, stonith  disabled, no-quorum-policy=ignore, resource-stickiness=100 ... sve se ponasa ocekivano, kad trenutno aktivni node umre, onaj standby preuzme ulogu mastera, kad se onaj opet vrati u zivot, zbog stickinessa master ostane ovaj drugi i to je ok, ocekivano, sve super... u slucaju splitbraina, dakle mreza izmedju je krepala, oba postanu master, to je sasvim oce
<hbogner> obrut, krace poruke pisi, odrezalo je na: "oba postanu master, to je sasvim oc"
<obrut> ok :)
<hbogner> al ja ti neznam pomoci
<obrut> el zna netko mozda, corosync/pacemaker, dva noda, stonith=false, stonith  disabled, no-quorum-policy=ignore, resource-stickiness=100 ... sve se ponasa ocekivano, kad trenutno  aktivni node umre, onaj standby preuzme ulogu mastera, kad se onaj opet vrati u zivot, zbog stickinessa master ostane ovaj drugi i to je ok, ocekivano, sve super...
<obrut> u slucaju  splitbraina, dakle mreza izmedju je krepala, oba postanu master, to je sasvim ocekivano... stonith nije upaljen, moze doci do pizdarija, ali za ovo pitanje to nije vazno :)
<obrut> ono  sto me zanima, kad opet osposobim mrezu, cluster opet odabere tko ce od ova dva biti master i ugasi resurse na onom koji postane standby.... na koji nacin ovaj odabere tko ce  nakon splitbraina biti master, a tko slave ?
<ivoks> to nema veze sa pacemakerom
<ivoks> vec sa OCF-om koji koristis
<ivoks> zna li netko smije li se turistickim busom na markov trg? :)
<obrut> ivoks: na koji nacin OCF utjece na tu odluku ?
<ivoks> obrut: OCF radi sve
<ivoks> corosync se brine samo da postoje messaging layer
<ivoks> brine za quorum messaging layera
<ivoks> pacemaker odlucuje sto napraviti u slucaju eventa i onda poziva razne stvari; stonith, lrmd...
<ivoks> lrmd (local resource manager) onda poziva OCF
<ivoks> postoje detalji kojima pacemaker moze utjecati na odluku
<ivoks> ali i onda koristi OCF
<ivoks> ako imas samo dva noda u clusteru, onda bi barem trebao koristiti pingd, da sprijecis split brain
<ivoks> "11:45 < obrut> u slucaju  splitbraina, dakle mreza izmedju je krepala, oba postanu master, to je sasvim ocekivano..."
<ivoks> ne u mom svemiru :)
<ivoks> moje ocekivanje bi bilo da koriste vise corosync ringova za messaging
<ivoks> i da koriste neki treci objekt za quorum
<obrut> ok, ovdje nije pitanje kako sprijeciti splitbrain, to mi je jasno... i redundant rignovi, dodat quorum node, bla bla bla
<ivoks> ne trebas dodati node
<ivoks> znam da nije pitanje
<ivoks> postoji cluster master i service master
<ivoks> pacemaker odlucuje o cluster masteru
<obrut> moje pitanje je jednostavno, imam splitbrain, mreza se vrati nazad, do maloprije su oba bila 'master', sad je jedan vracen na slave ... koji i zasto ? :)
<ivoks> i to nema veze s time tko vrti sto
<ivoks> obrut: service master?
<ivoks> pacemaker odlucuje prema vise parametara tko ce biti cluster master, ali to je tebi nebitno, ti koristis uslugu koju kontrolira OCF sa svojim exit codovima
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> uzmimo primjer drbda
<ivoks> povezani, sve super
<ivoks> pukne veza, pacemaker veli 'javi status' na oba
<ivoks> i kod oba OCF veli 'sve 5, ali onaj drugi je otisao'
<ivoks> veza se ponovno uspostavi, pacemaker to detektira i opet pozove OCF
<ivoks> OCF pogleda stanje drbda i javi kod jednog 'ovdje je sve ok, drugi se rsynca', exit 0
<ivoks> a drugi javi 'resyncamo, kurac palac', exit 1
<ivoks> i pacemaker veli 'ok, prvi je javio da je ok, pa toga deklariramo kao master i opet zovemo OCF da ga postavi kao master'
<ivoks> exit codovi nisu 0 i 1; svaki exit code u OCF-u ima znacenje
<ivoks> ali za primjer je dovoljno dobro
<ivoks> u biti radi vrlo slicno kao juju charmovi :)
<ivoks> juju koordinira, ali charmovi donose odluke
<pav> jutar 
<pav> ima li tko ovdje iskustva sa Powerline Ehernet adapterima?
<jelly> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/9621469/supertramp_child_of_vision/ svako malo moram trazit novu kopiju
<obrut> jelly: ja sam nabavio taj album u "hd" kvaliteti :)
<jelly> remastered ovo ono? :-)
<obrut> tak nesto da :)
<ivoks> na kakve sve ljudi ideje dolaze
<ivoks> lik postavi 40 pitanja
<ivoks> sva vezana uz openvswitch
<ivoks> na 40. konacno shvati sa ovs nije za pravi cloud
<ivoks> i onda 'a sto ako uzmemo calico'
<ivoks> pa dragi, onda moramo ponovno proci kroz svih 40 pitanja
<jelly> kad mu nije  dosta 20 questions
<Mmike> obrut: to ti se u praksi desi?
<Mmike> ja sam imao situacije, tocno takve, di kad se mreza uspostavi pacemaker veli 'sranje' i zaustavi sve
<Mmike> i url YOUR RESOURCES ARE NOW LIKELY COMPROMISED
<obrut> e vidis, ja sam ocekivao tako nesto i to bi preferirao u odnosu da ovaj "bez pameti" odabere neki nod :)
<Mmike> al' mislim, u praksi, to k'o da se ides vozit bez jednog kotaca
<Mmike> jer, kao, 'moze se'
<obrut> malo cu jos istrazivati detalje i vidjet mogu li napraviti svoj resource koji bi mogao nekako hintati sta dalje
<Mmike> ne imaj dva-nodni cluster
<Mmike> not good
<obrut> znam to vrlo dobro :)
<Mmike> zakaj onda ides u tom smjeru?
<obrut> tko kaze da idem u tom smjeru ? ja si ne mogu pomoci, ja moram znati kako i zasto to tak radi :P
<Mmike> it is 'undefined' :)
<Mmike> k'o NULL u bazi :)
<obrut> naime, pitao me je jedan covac kako cluster nakon sto splitbrain zavrsi odabere tko ce biti master, a tko slave i ja u taj tren nisam imao odgovor i to me prozdire ! moram znati... a moji setupovi se vrlo zanimljivo ponasaju :)
<Mmike> mislim da ne odabere
<obrut> ne mogi nigdje naci neki suvisli dokument o tome kako stvar fercera ispod haube
<Mmike> nego sve stane
<Mmike> i moras sam odlucit koji ce bit novi master
<obrut> ali meni ne stane i to me muci :)
<Mmike> pa to te pitam, znaci, nakon kaj se mreza popravi, dobijes opet master-slave?
<obrut> da... i to uvijek isti master (od drugog pokusaja na dalje), a bez ikakve preferred konfiguracije
<Mmike> obrut: koji resurs je to?
<obrut> ipaddr2 i apache (iako je i samo s ipaddr2 tako)
<obrut> ono sto znam je da se drbd zakuca i to mi je ok, tako da cu morat proucit sta su oni kemijali :)
<obrut> bilo bi mi jebeno kad ih mogao hitnat clusteru koji je moj preffered node u tom trenutku (onaj koji ima noviju verziju nekog fajla recimo)
<obrut> inace sam napisao svoju ocf "skriptu" za ovo sto slazem po nekom templateu
<obrut> do sad sam uvijek radio te clustere tako da nema sanse da se splitbrain pojavi, al izgleda da se neka ekipa oce zajebavat pa si ne mogu pomoci da ne znam tocno sto i kako radi... iako, ja bi digo jos jednu pizdariju za quorum i nek uvijek ista lokacija bude primarna nakon splitbraina, to je ok ponasanje
<Mmike> ja tak ne volim pacemaker i corosync
<Mmike> 1001 bug i nikad ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> obrut: jel' ti ocf skripta svjesna systemdja? :)
<Mmike> tj, dal je systemd svjestan nje
<obrut> Mmike: skripta je zanimljiva, actualy ne dize/spusta servis nego mu mijenja stanje :)
<jelly> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 31%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Wsw, 18mph / 29kph; Updated: 1 hr, 8 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 71°F / 22°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<jelly> u ofisu je 26
<jelly> gledamo dal upalit klimu ili ici se ladit pivom
<obrut> oboje ! :)
<obrut> ja idem skoro ovo drugo, nece bit piva
<ivoks> obrut: cluster ne odluci
<ivoks> problematika je komplicirana
<ivoks> drbd moze stoppat sve jer on ima backend cluster koji odlucuje
<ivoks> u slucaju IP-a, odluku donosi pacemaker
<ivoks> jer ce dobiti 'ok, sve 5, imam ip' od oba stroja
<ivoks> i onda pacemaker mora zaustaviti na jednom
<ivoks> kako ce odluciti? postoji masa nacina
<ivoks> ti mozes utjecati na odluku ili mu prepustiti da sam odluci
<ivoks> utjecati mozes sa scorom; kada su oba tu, preferiraj ovog
<ivoks> kada su oba tu, a prerefirani ne moze pingati gateway, preferiraj drugog
<ivoks> ako su oba tu, a niti jedan ne moze pingati gateway, pogasi sve jer ionako nema smisla
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> Mmike: pacemaker je vrlo slican juju
<ivoks> OCF = charm, crmd = juju
<ivoks> lrmd = jujud-machine
<Mmike> pacemaker ne koristi mongodb :)
<ivoks> obrut: ako te bas zanima kako ce pacemaker sam donijeti odluku, bez da si mu rekao ikakve preferencije, koliko se sjecam pengine ima neku dokumentaciju
<ivoks> da, koristi pengine
<ivoks> http://clusterlabs.org/doc/en-US/Pacemaker/1.0/html/Pacemaker_Explained/s-intro-architecture.html
<ivoks> pengine i cib su za one koji zele znati vise
<sillyslux> jelly je ono bila irresponsible disclosure ali 2 tjedna nisu dobili odgovor, a otkad je javno nije trajalo 2 dana da izade fix.
<jelly> sillyslux: 2 tjedna nisu dobili odgovor... a pitali su KRIVU FIRMU
<sillyslux> neodgovorni su tu jedino hp i onaj connexant
<jelly> hpe != hp
<sillyslux> pa dobro ondamogli su mene pitat, bolja sam ja pomoc od hpe-a onda
<sillyslux> ja bih pogleda neku hp adresu na webu i dao in to u odgovoru
<jelly> http://vijesti.hrt.hr/387784/algoritam-pred-bankrotom-odluka-u-ponedjeljak
<jelly> zadnjih 10-20 knjiga koje sam kupio su digitalne, kindle ili humble bundle pa me i ne cudi
<jelly> samo stripove jos uzimam na papiru a i to rijetko
<obrut> ivoks: thanx na linku, bacit cu pogled... mene u pravilu zanima odluka kad prestane splitbrain, bilo kakve preference kod normalnog rada bi htio da budu sticky... znaci zadnji master ostaje master
<SilverSpace> vece
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/Avas_Marco/status/863107445559889921
<sillyslux> o... 6 ljudi su vec uplatili, i to razlicite iznose... interesting https://blockexplorer.com/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-13
<pav> jutar
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/angus_tx/status/863159974511423489
<sillyslux> rama nikad dosta :)
<sillyslux> oh zadnjih 16h sati na oni btc-wallet je uplaceno ~5BTCa u 27 transakcija
<sillyslux> DSL Pioneer Describes Terabit Future http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1331713
<sillyslux> TDSL sends 50-600 GHz wireless signals in gaps between copper pairs. 
<sillyslux> wtf
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-14
<SilverSpace> dan zajeban
<SilverSpace> f1
<sillyslux> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Liliputing/~3/L5oIjJsFVhg/rumor-intel-crank-desktop-chips-core-i9.html
<sillyslux> intel core i9
<obrut_> [6~
<obrut_> [6~
<obrut> hmm, ispali neki cudni znakovi :)
<MmikeM> Puerto Natales!
<MmikeM> obrut: jesi skuzio pacemaker?
<MmikeM> mlnj
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-07
<jelly> ostavi je?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY11mRimZWs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ♫ Zaustavi se Vjetre ♫ Thompson ♫ :: Duration: 04:19 :: Views: 3,064,389 uploaded by Katarina Zrinska :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNGi0nfzw9w
<datase> ^ YouTube :: RIBLJA ČORBA - Ne veruj zeni koja pusi drinu bez filtera (Ostavi je) :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 7,989 uploaded by Kristijan Stepanov :: 52 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> jelly: tocno to :) najboljim prijateljima... vojnicima na odsluzi... i umornim borcima... :)
<obrut> btw. vidio danas plakate u Ljubljani, Djole ima koncert na dan mladosti :)
<obrut> valjda ce da svira Triput sam video Tita :)
<jelly> ti slovenci su neki zesci jugonostalgicari
<obrut> pa sta ce ljudi.. nisu imali ni ustase ni cetnike pa se ne opterecuju pizdarijama :)
<jelly> jesu imali optante?
<jelly> ili ih je bilo malo
<obrut> imali su neke koje su partizani isto nakon rata malcice prorjedili
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4xdfEzFbrc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Time - Makedonija (1973. godina) :: Duration: 04:56 :: Views: 1,176,206 uploaded by ZZTopKotor :: 3,706 likes :: 133 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> slovenci :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tTQ_tThE2Q činele
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DIRE STRAITS - Sultans of Swing (vinyl) :: Duration: 06:30 :: Views: 781,389 uploaded by MrVinylObsessive :: 9,072 likes :: 137 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kak ispitati moze li se na nekom block deviceu napraviti particija?
<jelly> ne kuzim, mozes na bilo kojem deviceu napraviti particijsku tablicu
<jelly> mozes na particiji napraviti particiju ak te veseli
<sillyslux> https://cilium.io/blog/2018/04/17/why-is-the-kernel-community-replacing-iptables/
<jelly> LOL
<jelly> 64 bytes from dnscache.iskon.hr (213.191.128.8): icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=0.975 ms
<jelly> 64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=60 time=0.844 ms
<jelly> kak može cloudflareov dns rekursor u CIX-u bit brži nego moj u našem datacentru, kak
<CrazyLemon> magic?
<sillyslux> cix frankafurta?
<sillyslux> CIX | Croatian Internet eXchange
<sillyslux> ic
<sillyslux> a u frankfurtu je de-cix, njima cix znaci Commercial Internet eXchange
<jelly> mala zemlja, imamo samo jedan *IX i to je CIX
<jelly> (iako Altus sad isto ima dosta toga za peering, i onaj drugi komercijalni datacenter isto tak)
<sillyslux> da, bas sam pogleda https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_exchange_points
<datase> ^ This is a list of Internet exchange points. There are several sources for IXP locations, including Packet Clearing House, who have maintained the earliest list of IXPs, Telegeography, PeeringDB and the Network Startup Resource Center.
<sillyslux> na ovoj nas i nema https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_exchange_points_by_size
<datase> ^ This is a list of Internet Exchange Points by size, measured by peak data rate, with additional data on location, establishment and average throughput. Generally only exchanges with more than ten gigabits per second peak throughput have...
<sillyslux> ...been taken into consideration.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-08
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqTTojTija8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: I JUST SUED THE SCHOOL SYSTEM !!! :: Duration: 06:01 :: Views: 10,735,258 uploaded by Prince Ea :: 619,806 likes :: 7,767 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> "...a new Ubuntu installer that would be using HTML5 via the Electron Framework..."
<sillyslux> foreal?
<sillyslux> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mark-Shuttleworth-Ubiquity-NG
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-09
<SilverSpace> Dobar dan narode
<hbogner> o/ SilverSpace 
<jelly> SilverSpace je SilverŽiv!
<jelly> emti mysql
<jelly> neš se skoraptalo u innodb, i sad se ruši svaki put kad netko pristupi određenoj bazi
<jelly> rješenje vele "dumpajte sve što se može dumpati, nukeajte bazu, napravite nanovo i vratite import natrag"
<jelly> nema fsck 
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####]Trofazni inovativni proizvod za mrsavljenje
<jelly> wut
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> malo sam za racunalom pa me nema više sam vani u vrtu sadim paradajz i ostale biljke 
<SilverSpace> cca stotinjak paradajza sam posadio u vrtu 
<SilverSpace> devet vrsti 
<SilverSpace> odoh sad to sve zaliti :)
<SilverSpace> bay
<sillyslux> uf ubije me: 653 ajtemsa u rss fid rideru
<sillyslux> i tak... windows notepad nauci \n... a mogli su to podrzavat vec i prije 20 godina...
<sillyslux> oh... nekoc ono net.hr freemail me spama s uloscima za mengu
<sillyslux> danas: freemail net.hr me spama s uloscima za muskarce :D
<sillyslux> Subject:	Besplatni TENA Men ulosci za muskarce
<jelly> hm, korisno za stariju ekipu sa slabim mjehurom i prostatom?
<obrut> SilverSpace: cini se meni da ti i pusis taj "paradajz" obzirom da te nema :)
<obrut> jel tko radio sto s cloud foundry ? 
<jelly> nyet
<jelly> zanimljivo, imam 3.5" 7200rpm i 2.5" 5400rpm 3TB disk u raid1 i 2.5" je brzi (1 thread read throughput)
<jelly> a jos je vanjski i spojen prek usb
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-10
<SilverSpace> dobri deni 
<SilverSpace> obrut: viš to bi bio hit pušenje paradajza :)
<infy-_> bok
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<infy-_> kako ide
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-11
<phd> jutar
<ivoks> ZTE proglasio propast
<ivoks> http://www.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2018/0509/LTN20180509719.pdf
<tonil99> zte je shit or rutera i kompanije i propast mu je trebala davno sam ga prokleo tu kompaniju i njihov brandshit optiminih rutera
<tonil99> ivoks: to na ono
<tonil99> ciji je holding imao uopce udio u njima
<tonil99> vidim hong kong
<tonil99> britanci?
<tonil99> jelly: yo
<tonil99> Mmike: lo'
<tonil99> nist odoh vidimo se poslije
<obrut> Mmike: jesi si uskladio firmu s GDPR ?
<jelly> yoyo
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjLSv75sWQ4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Milan Manojlović Manče - Javorova grana :: Duration: 01:40 :: Views: 84,129 uploaded by Noktarica :: 347 likes :: 20 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> hm nije li Mance bez kvacice
<phd> AnnexB ftw toni199
<phd> zar ne, jelly 
<jelly> ?
<phd> InnboxV51 AnnexB
<phd> ruter
<phd> iskon infrastruktura here :)
<jelly> moze li neki subjekt, predikat, objekt, ne znam o cemu pricas i koje je pitanje
<phd> oh, pardon [12:28:33] <tonil99> zte je shit or rutera i kompanije i propast mu 
<jelly> ok?
<jelly> Innbox je brand od slovenaca, Iskratela, nije ZTE
<phd> Subjekt predikat je "koliko para toliko muzike"; uzmeš ZTE i plačeš ili dobiš od Iskona AnnexB i uživaš
<phd> mensščini ad T-Com daje ZTE
<jelly> i jedno i drugo dobiš od Iskona
<phd> ha, nisam znao. Meni je došao AnnexB
<jelly> AnnexB je opis, dio DSL specke, to nije ime modela
<phd> I sve je super i sve je za 5, my two lipas
<phd> InnboxV51 AnnexB
<phd> mala lijepa mrcina
<phd> Džaba pljuvat po ZTE, treba lijepo tražiti innboxV51 od providera i sve radi...
<phd> pardoniram moj ulet padobranom jelly :)
<jelly> ne znam jel ima 5GHz wireless, ak ima, super
<obrut> IMHO, providerov IAD treba tretirat ko uticnicu i slozit vlastiti router... barem znas na cemu si
<obrut> wathoom: jebote, pazi cijenu :) http://www.electrodragon.com/product/edmini-dev-board-arduino-compatible/
<obrut> a imaju i cijele klonove sa headerima i uticnicama za sitne pare
<jelly> obrut: da, al trosi tvoju struju, i po defaultu ti ne daju bridge
<phd> jelly, ima 5GHz
<phd> odoh
<sillyslux> fyi https://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1805/Corsair_Obsidian_1000D/thumb620/1000D_Built_09.png
<sillyslux> https://www.corsair.com/de/de/obsidian-1000d-case
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-12
<jelly> oh wow, 3.2kW R32 klima za 2800kn
<jelly> brand je grcki, mora bit kinez rebrandan po toj cijeni
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-13
<ledeni> 🇭🇷 .weather zagreb.croatia
<ledeni> 🇭🇷 .weather zagreb,croatia
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,croatia
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 62°F / 16°C; Humidity: 77%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sse, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 1 hr, 11 mins, 54 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Thunderstorm; High of 76°F / 24°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Monday: Thunderstorm; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> .more ledeni 
<datase> jelly: for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of 51°F / 11°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,australia 🇦🇺
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, AR | Temperature: 69°F / 21°C; Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 28 mins, 18 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<ledeni> .more
<datase> ledeni: thunderstorm; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au 🇦🇺
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, AR | Temperature: 69°F / 21°C; Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 32 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,AU 🇦🇺
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, AR | Temperature: 69°F / 21°C; Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 33 mins, 15 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,AU
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 77%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: South, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 30 mins, 51 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 60°F / 15°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | (1 more message)
<ledeni> .more
<datase> ledeni: Forecast for Wednesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 45°F / 7°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 60°F / 16°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-06
<vileni> ~jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine
<BotaniCar> MS is changing the security landscape once again, release noteovi za novi windows update: Dropping the password-expiration policies that require periodic password changes. 
<BotaniCar> https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/secguide/2019/04/24/security-baseline-draft-for-windows-10-v1903-and-windows-server-v1903/
<BotaniCar> AI generated people faces: https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/
<Mmike> BotaniCaru!
<jelly> BotaniCar: to je ok ak imaš 2fa
<BotaniCar> Mmike! Kaj ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je OK i ako nemas. Password je dobar dok ti ga ne provale, to je sva istina. Imanje istog passworda na vise mjesta je multiplikator. 
<hrvoje> plus kaj većina ekipe rotira passworde sa npr brojevima na kraju ako ih se tjera na periodičku izmjenu ... nitko ne izmišlja potpuno novi password i zato je konačno ukinuto :) 2fa je bolja opcija
<jelly> [14:20] ~ # ps -fp 23476                                                                                                                                                                 lin9
<jelly> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<jelly> 10151    23476     1 30 May05 ?        06:44:44 [stealth]
<jelly> koji stealth :-)
<BotaniCar> WARNING: If you get a link called 'free porn' dont opin it. It is a birus wich deactivates your spelcheck and garblis up you riting. I also receibed it but lukily I dont does porn so I dint opin it.Plaese warm yu frends!
<jelly> frei porn jaa
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj kad ne pazis kaj radis pa sad imas ciglu 
<SilverSpace> sflesho sam si sonoff
<jelly> sflešo ukrivo?
<SilverSpace> yep
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-07
<BotaniCar> Dakle, u jednoj od iducih iteracija windowsa dolazi i embedan 4.19 linux kernel za WSL(2). https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/announcing-wsl-2/
<BotaniCar> Ovo bi mogla biti godina linuxa na desktopu ! :) 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> preko noci microsoft je postao najveci linux distributor
<ivoks> ovo ce se pretvoriti u rat IBM i Microsofta ili ce operacijski sustavi postati firmware o kojem nitko nece vise razmisljait
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ja vec 15 godina trubim da ce se granice OSova blurati, vec danas dobro moram pogledati u kakvom sam terminalu i sto radim. GUIji se rade po istim principima i razlika je u zaobljenosti rubova. Ovo je tocno onako kako treba biti. 
<ivoks> https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/613510/Senior-Program-Manager
<ivoks> basic qualifications:
<ivoks> Deep Linux experience (expertise with one or more major Linux distros: CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu, RHEL, SUSE)  
<ivoks> mogao bi se i prijaviti :)
<BotaniCar> Ne bi nish ni ti ni MS ni korisnici izgubili. 
<BotaniCar> https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/08/how-a-20-year-old-mobile-technology-protocol-is-revolutionizing-africa # kakav problem-set imaju u Afrikama, i kako ga rjesavaju ( USSSD komunikacija umjesto android/iphone appova ), cudo jedno.
<jelly> <ivoks> ovo ce se pretvoriti u rat IBM i Microsofta ili ce operacijski sustavi postati firmware o kojem nitko nece vise razmisljait
<jelly> <ivoks> ovo ce se pretvoriti u rat IBM i Microsofta ili ce operacijski sustavi postati firmware o kojem nitko nece vise razmisljati # to se vec desilo, sve je u oblaku na throwaway kontejnerima
<jelly> OS-ovi su manje-vise bezveze
<hrvoje> sve dok se ne nađe rupa npr u parsto milijuna primjeraka instaliranih OS-ova i dođe neki ransomware koji sruši zapadnu civilizaciju:)
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<BotaniCar> Kakva je, mozda i bolje da nestane. 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: 18.5. od 10 do 17 sati su otvoreni dan(i) ? ( http://odi2019.irb.hr/ )
<SilverSpace> ah
<jelly> ne bi bilo bilo privlačnije dođi2019 nego odi2019
<BotaniCar> brijem da je "odi" skracenica :)
<SilverSpace> https://snapcraft.io/mqtt-explorer
<jelly> fear of the mrak
<ivoks> jel netko vracao vozilo prije isteka operativnog leasinga?
<ivoks> uzeo bi si nes drugo :)
<hrvoje> haha ne znam koliki je prosjek godina voznog parka ovdje, ali imam osjećaj da zaostajem :D
<ivoks> moj je 2 godine star
<obrut> moj je samo 11 godina star :P
<jelly> jel neko čuo za ove, breqwatr.com htjeli bi nešto prodavati
<jelly> (managed openstack, na slici je appliance)
<ivoks> uzmi managed od canonicala
<ivoks> ili od mene
<ivoks> ;)
<jelly> sssh, nećemo uzimati ništa, ali pitam kaj to je jer šef ima zadatak da ode na prezentaciju
<hrvoje> moj je samo 18 :)
<ivoks> pa zas
<ivoks> postali su dosta strogi na tehnickom
<ivoks> https://www.worldtimezone.com/dst_news/dst_news_usa07.html
<ivoks> amerikanci nisu normalni
<hrvoje> a jebiga, očito ne zarađujem dovoljno haha :)
<ivoks> hrvoje: ucini nesto po tom pitanju :)
<hrvoje> ivoks: morat ću, da :) kad me već eurojackpot neće :D :D :D
<jelly> (shuf -i 1-50 -n5 | sort -n; echo .; shuf -i 1-10 -n2 | sort -n)|tr '\n' ' ';echo
<jelly> hrvoje: zadnjih 2-3 kola sam imao off-by-one bug
<jelly> (shuf -i 1-49 -n5 | sort -n; echo .; shuf -i 1-10 -n2 | sort -n)|tr '\n' ' ';echo
<hrvoje> jelly: taman ti fali ovakav projekt - https://hackaday.io/project/4628-nuclear-random-number-generator
<SilverSpace> https://www.jutarnji.hr/globus/Globus-politika/hrvati-pocinju-legalni-uzgoj-indijske-konoplje-za-medicinske-svrhe-je-li-u-travi-buducnost-nase-izvozne-industrije-farmaceuti-jest/8836154/
<sillyslux>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<sillyslux> Mem:            30G        2.5G         27G        251M        1.3G         27G
<sillyslux> Swap:          8.0G          0B        8.0G
<sillyslux> toliko o tome
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-08
<BotaniCar> koliko, o cemu ? 
<obrut> upravo sam od linked ina dobio spam za work anniversary za Hrvoje (Harry) Dogana
<obrut> Harry ?!?
<jelly> you're a wizard, Harry
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> Install      48 Packages
<dodobas> Upgrade    2834 Packages
<dodobas> Remove        7 Packages
<dodobas> Downgrade     9 Packages
<dodobas> Fedora 30 - upgrade
<BotaniCar> Interesantnije je t vidjeti u Mega/Giga bajtovima :)
<dodobas> Total download size: 4.0 G
<BotaniCar> Da, slicno je i moje izgledalo
<BotaniCar> Bar mi wireless sad radi odma' iz kutije s jeftinim USB dongleovima 
<BotaniCar> BTW, RHEL 8 je vani
<jelly> a i meni je debian 9.9 upgrade uzeo, skoro 200MB!
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti koristis OS koji se da nadograditi , ja cu uskoro na poslu krv ispisati dok sve izmigriram s starih centosa na nove. Opet. 
<jelly> automatiziraj!
<BotaniCar> Nisam lud automatizirati one-off poslove, kaj cu poslije s automatikom ? :) 
<vileni> automatizirati opet
<BotaniCar> :) Velis, ako je automatika dobra, valjati ce i za 8>9 migraciju jednom :)
<sillyslux> https://www.tds-office.com/diy-desk-office-desk/
<sillyslux> All the tools you need for this project, and many more, you can get at Shopper Alati. Let’s get started:
<sillyslux> What do you need for building a desk?
<sillyslux> - Cordless Drill (like the one from Shopper Aku Bušilice)
<jelly> Enjoy our great but perhaps incomplete Lokalizacija
<jelly> Vaša sesija je nevaljala ili istekla!
<jelly> nema druge, nego sesiju preko koljena i izmlatit
<sillyslux> šešir
<sillyslux> sad i ja imam hrvatski keyboard
<sillyslux> cherry stream \o/
<sillyslux> pa sad traži backslash
<sillyslux> zajeba se u boji, triba sam uset sivu
<sillyslux> z zzz uzet
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-09
<dodobas> yutro s f30 :)
<dodobas> vileni: jesi mi ti spomeno car detailing servis, neki/negdje
<dodobas> uglavnom, zaboravio sam koji je bio, tko god ga je spomenuo
<vileni> dodobas: jesam, ali zaboravio sam koji
<vileni> imam jednog lika koji radi doma, i jos jedan koji je preporuka
<dodobas> ok, ako se sjetis ... napisi
<vileni> pogledam sad
<vileni> evo ovi https://ph-detailing.hr/
<vileni> i posaljem ti jednog na private
<jelly> kolega je na conference callu i automat mu veli "press pound"
<jelly> a na telefonu nema £
<jelly> meni je to ostalo http://leksikon.thinking-garment.com/taraba/ kao domaća riječ, za "ljestve" se moram sjetiti, a najčešće velim "hash"
<hrvoje> ili lojtre :)))
<nixhr> dran
<dodobas> citam neke korejske autotranslated stripove pa tako svako malo ima `dart` ... sto je ustvari `drat` ... :)
<dodobas> `dart, here they come ... ` :)
<jelly> a mozda vole pikado
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-10
<respawn_> good moaning
<nixhr> d'r'an
<respawn_> sta ima ljudi
<dodobas> trazim po kodu tko grijesi, kolega ili ja ... on tvrdi da se nesto dogadja, ja to ne mogu naci u kodu pa sad cekam se izjasni
<hrvoje> jel bar pala kakva oklada da onaj tko griješi plaća ručak? :)
<respawn_> bar pivu tko izgubi
<dodobas> a nema nikakve oklade
<jelly> strejsaj :-)
<Mmike> google meet ima 'auto captions'
<Mmike> ekipa prica, vidis kaj pise
<Mmike> creepy!
<jelly> isto ko jubito
<Mmike> ne, ovo je bolje
<Mmike> poljak, brazilci, ja... sve skida bez beda :D
<hrvoje> a jel i prevodi? :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> daj mu indijce neke
<jelly> montažkafić https://img.pr0gramm.com/2019/05/10/27e4ddafab2ee143.jpg
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> imam na stroju 17 virtualki, u svima se ubuntu vrti (server, tj, cloud image)
<Mmike> 4 gige memorije ima svaka
<Mmike> kvm sve
<Mmike> KSM stats mi veli da imam oko 20 gigi memorije 'saved' :)
<jelly> VMware je imao KSM neko vrijeme ali je zaključio da je to više štete nego koristi
<Mmike> ja sam bio full skeptican
<Mmike> al' eto
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-11
<respawn_> d dan
<jelly> brbrb
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj kak te može raspizditi lik kad ga uloviš u vrtu kako krade salatu 
<jelly> wtf
<SilverSpace> ulovio lika kako kraden cini mi se da ovaj nece nkad vise u moj vrt 
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> kad meni dodu u tresnje, ja samo recem "samo vi, ali nemojte mi kidati grane"
<sillyslux> pa in nije vise gust, pejedu jos malo i odu
<sillyslux> oprastam se s debian/buntuom, danas instaliram arch svuda
<sillyslux> rolling release ftw
<sillyslux> nema #arch-hr jeli? ostajem onda tu...
<sillyslux> ima #archlinux-kr i #archlinux-fr
<sillyslux> i #archlinux-ro ali samo jednog zanima arch readonly
<jelly> ima rs
<jelly> #archlinux-rs 
<jelly> ili je bilo nekad davno, sad nema 10 ljudi tamo
<sillyslux> oh mislio sam da je to rusko
<sillyslux> vidim vidim
<sillyslux> ru i rs
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ma ne volim lopove ovakvog tipa pogotovo kaj starcima krade koji jedva da prezivljavaju 
<SilverSpace> prosle jeseni im odnjeli cca 50kg luka i sav bob pobrali 
<sillyslux> pa da, ima razlicte vrste, ovo moje su djeca iz doma :/
<SilverSpace> starci tu do mene rade svakonevno i onda im neki lik odnese
<sillyslux> a bob kad ode to je extra tuzno
<sillyslux> mehh
<sillyslux> pa se mislis "za koga" a neznas
<SilverSpace> meni odnjeli cesnjak prosle jeseni 
<SilverSpace> bar nisu sav
<SilverSpace> ubrao cca 30 glavica
<sillyslux> oh
<SilverSpace> od stotinjak 
<sillyslux> pa to je skoro pa za prodaju
<sillyslux> ako neko uzme koliko mu triba da sam prezivi, nebi nista reka
<SilverSpace> ja fakat dosta podjelim jedino paradajz spremamo za zimnicu i ljuti umak od paprika 
<SilverSpace> ovo drugo kad ima jede se i djeli 
<sillyslux> ipak lipse kad se zna kome se podjeli
<SilverSpace> nikome jos nisam rekao ko je god pitao dobio je 
<SilverSpace> ali lopovi su druga prica
<SilverSpace> ima ovdje zemlje i mogu raditi ali njima je lakse krasti dok ne nalete na mene :)
<sillyslux> ha... neke se i samo sramu pitati
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> pitati/prositi
<SilverSpace> ja sadim ti beres samo pazi da se ne sretnemo :)
<sillyslux> 30 glavica je ipak sramota
<SilverSpace> i to birao one ljepse :)
<sillyslux> dodu 3 takvih, i sav trud uzalud :(
<Mmike> sillyslux, sto te na arch privuklo?
<Mmike> systemrescuecd vise nije gentoo based nego je arch based
<Mmike> i nish vise neznam di je :D
<sillyslux> susjed dok je bio ziv, sidio bi stalno pred kucom, pazio svoje, a kralo se onda kad on ode leci :/
<sillyslux> privuklo me taj rolling release
<sillyslux> aj nis to neznaci
<sillyslux> idem vidit
<sillyslux> pa cu znat
<sillyslux> laptop i desktop
<sillyslux> za servera, da ga pokrenem nakon 6-7 godina mozda i vise... jos cekam ramicu iz kine
<SilverSpace> danas kasno tu na potoku letam za lopovom a ono sve mirisi po marici :)
<SilverSpace> deca se drogiraju 
<SilverSpace> pardon rekreiraju 
<sillyslux> haha, neznas koji je to bio vrt?
<SilverSpace> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1wUUaRXXXXXcfXVXXq6xXFXXXi.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovo si moram kupiti 
<sillyslux> sta je to metalno gore?
<SilverSpace> treba povezati 150 paradajziju i pedesetak paprika :)
<sillyslux> doli je ipak plastika
<SilverSpace> spajalice
<SilverSpace> klamarice
<sillyslux> metalno?
<sillyslux> ?!
<sillyslux> mig/mag zavari tu pomu
<SilverSpace> da klama ovu plastiku 
<SilverSpace> ipak je na žgance
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> aj sad tbh
<sillyslux> skinio sam win10 idem to stavit prvo na laptop
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> dd if=...
<SilverSpace> windozi
<SilverSpace> vis otkopcao sam disk gdje su windozi prije dva ti mjeseca i bas mi ne fali 
<SilverSpace> mogao bi ga ukopcat i pocistit prasinu 
<sillyslux> meni je prvi za-stalno-windows nakon 18 godina
<sillyslux> win2k mi je bio zadnji
<sillyslux> i nije mi bas drago
<SilverSpace> kaze da mi je proc zagrijan na +27.0°C
<SilverSpace> pa vise ja grijem nego proc
<sillyslux> coretemp-isa-0000
<sillyslux> Adapter: ISA adapter
<sillyslux> Package id 0:  +48.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<sillyslux> Core 0:        +49.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<sillyslux> Core 1:        +49.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<sillyslux> Core 2:        +49.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<sillyslux> Core 3:        +48.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek ubuntu ne zna naci senzor za proc
<sillyslux> to je taj novi asrock j4105
<sillyslux> poklopac otvoren
<SilverSpace> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
<SilverSpace> i ne zna ga prepoznati 
<sillyslux> ajjj, ryzen? volio bi se vratit na amd...
<sillyslux> zadni mi je prigorio
<SilverSpace> kak ?
<sillyslux> vodeni hladnjak, a voda se izlila kad je pala daska na pufer vode dok me nije bilo
<sillyslux> inotek rev3
<SilverSpace> auch
<sillyslux> guma se raztopila i bakar je prominio boju
<sillyslux> vau, i google ga zaboravio, koliko je star
<sillyslux> izgleda da nema vise ni inotech-a
<SilverSpace> brzo se to danas mjenja
<SilverSpace> evo sad svi senzori rade 
<SilverSpace> malo driver bildao i sad radi 
<sillyslux> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasserkuehlung-Hardware-217994/Specials/Wasserkuehlung-zur-Jahrtausendwende-663552/galerie/921462/?fullsize
<sillyslux> innovatech rev3
<sillyslux> bez vode nista ne vridi :D
<SilverSpace>    +30.0°C   
<sillyslux> opet falio innovatek
<SilverSpace> dalje od vode ako imas struju 
<sillyslux> eh idem se malo zavalit sad
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-12
<respawn_> jutro
<respawn_> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-04
<sillyslux> root disk se iskljucio s io errorsima, ode rebutat pa sta bude...
<dodobas> yutro
<sillyslux> ATX12VO Single rail power design
<sillyslux> https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z490%20Phantom%20Gaming%204SR/
<sillyslux> zo ovo treba novo napajanje
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-05
<dodobas> yutro
<respawn> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-06
<Mmike> HOWP HOWP HOWP
<dodobas> Mmike: Whoop Whoop Whoop
<Mmike> dodobas, UMPA DUMPA TUMPA DERUMPA
<Mmike> kupio sam DJI Mini :)
<Mmike> lxd je tolko jednostavniji za management od lxca
<Mmike> ak tri ne trebaju malo naprednije ficure :)
<respawn> d dan
<obrut> Mmike: sto nije to i poanta lxd-a ? :) malo high-leveliji tool koji ispod koristi lxc pizdarije ? :)
<obrut> jel se kome dogadja da mu neki (macv)tap device ostane aktivan iako je namespace u koji je ubacen obrisan ? :)
<obrut> sjeti se Ba
<Mmike> obrut, jok
<Mmike> da, lxd se fura na openmstack sto se tice clija
<Mmike> lxc image list
<Mmike> lxc network list
<Mmike> blatra
<vedranm> Koristi li netko root on mdraid RAID-5? Ja sam sam probao to konfigurirati u 20.04 beta i naletio na ovaj bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1817066 i zanima me je li to jedini problem
<Mmike> vedranm, ja koristio davno, nisam vec stoljecima :/
<Mmike> vedranm, instaliraj na raid1, ili kako vec, pa poslije samo dodaj.
<Mmike> trebat ces updateirat initramfs za to da ti radi
<vedranm> Mmike: raid1 se može transformirati u raid5?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/A_guide_to_mdadm#Upgrading_a_mirror_raid_to_a_parity_raid
<vedranm> jebeno
<Mmike> vedranm, well, provjeri prvo ;) 
<vedranm> da se razumijemo, moja očekivanja su bila puno niža, fasciniralo me da uopće može bootati s mdraida
<vedranm> hoću, thx
<Mmike> pokreni virtualku sa 5 diskova, napravi raid1, i onda ga growaj na raid5
<Mmike> o, da, moze se. Ja sam imao tako storage doma slozen dugo vremena - 3 diska u raid5 polju, s kojeg se bootalo sve.
<vedranm> tako će vjerojatno i biti, mašina kojoj je ovo trebalo završila je na FreeBSD-u i RAIDZ1
<Mmike> Onda sam kupio SSD :) neka firma u Zg je imala krivu cijenu izvjesenu, 30GB disk je umjesto 700njak kuna bio prodavan za 100 :)
<Mmike> jedino, raid5 je uzasno spor :/ 
<vedranm> Mmike: čak i ako imaš jak CPU?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mislim, spor je za root, dpkg i prtrljanje po njegovoj bazi je sporo
<Mmike> bed je sto za raid5 prije svakog zapisivanja storage prvo mora procitati
<Mmike> da bi mogao racunati parity i te djidje
<Mmike> pa je - sporo :)
<vedranm> Mmike: to generalno i hardverski i softverski?
<Mmike> yup
<vedranm> a dobro, to znam
<vedranm> znaš onu, da imam love za više hardova stavio bih RAID 10
<Mmike> mislim, ja doma imam raid6 koji je jos sporiji :) meni je to za backupove, i ine stvari, pa mi je ok - imam oko 220 MB/sec u pisanju i oko 600-700 MB/sec u citanju
<Mmike> (raid6 na 8 diskova)
<vedranm> E tako nešto ja mislim složiti sljedeće, od consumer diskova
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ja krenuo sa raid5 poljem sa 3 diska, sad imam raid6 polje sa 8 diskova
<vedranm> ovaj RAID5/RAIDZ1 je na 10K RPM SFF diskovima pa je OK
<vedranm> Mmike: prekul
<vedranm> drago mi je da taj expansion radi kako treba
<Mmike> maa
<Mmike> sporo ce ti bit :)
<Mmike> mislim, ne ocekuj neke performanse
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-07
<dodobas> yutro
<obrut> trebalo mi je vremena da shvatim... pa vise mi nista ne dolazi s bugtraq mailing liste ? jel to zamrlo ?
<Mmike> treba ti gnus iz 2003ce da ti to radi :)
<Mmike> root@enchilada:/storage# y=30;t=`echo $y*365|bc`;find . -type f -mtime +"$t" -exec ls -l {} \;
<Mmike> -rw------- 1 mario mario 76 Jan  1  1980 ./rsync-backups/mikemini/home/mario/.config/google-chrome/SSLErrorAssistant/3/manifest.json
<Mmike> -rw------- 1 mario mario 67 Jan  1  1980 ./rsync-backups/mikemini/home/mario/.config/google-chrome/CertificateTransparency/504/manifest.json
<Mmike> -rw------- 1 mario mario 5509 Jan  1  1980 ./rsync-backups/mikemini/home/mario/.config/google-chrome/CertificateTransparency/504/_metadata/verified_contents.json
<Mmike> -rw-r--r-- 1 mario mario 3525 Jan  1  1980 ./rsync-backups/mikemini/home/mario/Test/liclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.platform_4.4.0.v20140606-1215/LegacyIDE.e4xmi
<Mmike> -rw-r--r-- 1 mario mario 2233 Jan  1  1980 ./rsync-backups/mikemini/home/mario/Test/liclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.platform_4.4.0.v20140606-1215/eclipse32.png
<Mmike> Stari neki fajlovi u tom eklipsu :D
<ivoks> ts ts ts
<ivoks> prvi put u povijesti smo imali dva tjedna za redom u kojima je drzava morala platiti vise poreza nego sto je ubrala
<ivoks> to se nije dogodilo ni za vrijeme rata, ni 2008.
<ivoks> u isto vrijeme u hrvatskoj je umrlo 8000 ljudi u ozujku i travnju
<ivoks> od toga ni 100 od korone
<ivoks> cak mi se cini da je vise ljudi stradalo u prometu u tom istom razdoblju
<sillyslux_> bolje nego obrnuto, kazu da korona ostavlja trajni trag na plucama, meni je drago sta je nisam dobio
<obrut> i tak... na 20.04 mi ne radi printer
<obrut> ono kad kupujes printere koji rade ootb na linuxu i fakat vec par godina radi svuda ok i eto.. 20.04, ne radi... nesto ga jebe
<obrut> evo na frisko instaliranom 18.04, add printer, sam nadje koji, print test page... radi bez greske
<obrut> na 20.04, add printer, nadje koji, print test page, nula bodova... u syslogu 3-ci svjecki rat
<Mmike> obrut, pa kaj veli? :D
<obrut> veli neki invalid claim for inteface, device busy ovo ono... nisam se zajebavo dugo, prebacio printer na komp s 18.04 i obavio sto treba (trebo sam u biti skenirat, ali skener isto nije radio)
<obrut> fakat nemam zivaca ni vremena za gubit na takve pizdarije
<Mmike> instaliraj windowse :D :D :D
<obrut> na windosima oko toga ima vise zajebancije nego na prethodnim ubuntuima
<obrut> mene sad zanima koji kurac su ovi zasrali da to ne radi kak je do sad radilo (odnosno ne znam da li me zanima)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-08
<dodobas> yturo
<sillyslux__> sad bi skocio s balkona
<sillyslux__> da imam biciklo
<sillyslux__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAHQY2FHcOo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Home Office - Fabio Wibmer :: Duration: 07:27 :: Views: 3,370,352 uploaded by Fabio Wibmer :: 272,438 likes :: 1,938 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> https://i.redd.it/vva3gcke6dx41.png
<dodobas> linuxi i desktop environments
<obrut> sillyslux__: ak ces skocit s balkona, dacu ti ja bickl :) jel mogu snimat ? :)
<obrut> dobro ce se snimka prodat na underground rotten sajtovima
<sillyslux__> lol daa
<Mmike> Pipi lolo
<ivoks> https://www-forbes-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/05/06/windows-10-is-bleeding-users-while-ubuntu-linux-enjoys-an-astonishing-increase/amp/
<ivoks> The lift for Canonical’s Ubuntu resulted in Linux usage climbing from 1.36 percent to 2.87 percent
<respawn> 20.04 sam bio instalirao Betu i update je radio do finalne verzije bez problema
<ivoks> https://netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?options=%7B%22filter%22%3A%7B%22%24and%22%3A%5B%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%7B%22%24in%22%3A%5B%22Desktop%2Flaptop%22%5D%7D%7D%5D%7D%2C%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Custom%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22platformVersion%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22platformsDesktopVersions%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly
<ivoks> %22%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222020-04%22%2C%22dateEnd%22%3A%222020-04%22%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D
<ivoks> meh
<ivoks> ja si planiram reinstalirati laptop i desktop na 20.04
<ivoks> sa ZFSom
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :)
<respawn> Ja si moram danas rjesiti Kondenzatore na matićnoj
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1575053
<Mmike> wooo :D
<sillyslux> https://support.hp.com/in-en/document/c06537715#AbT2
<sillyslux> ahh vidi disconneta
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-09
<dodobas> yutro
<Respawn> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-10
<Mmike> obrut, ubuntumate 20.04, brother HL-2030 printer, ustekao ga u usb, ovaj ga sam nasao, prepoznao, pitao 'osh test page', reko hocu, isprintao...
<Mmike> k'o windows 98 u najboljim danima :)
<Mmike> ista stvar i na 19.10
<Mmike> isto tako, HPov neki scanner, neki... USB nesto, nemam pojma, star jedno 10 godina sigurno, sve samo napravilo
